#ubuntu-de 2011-03-21
<ring0> wie kann ich nochmal mit cut verhindern, dass bestimmte zeilen ausgegeben werden?
<dAnjou> mit grep
<ring0> war cut für spaltenweise?
<dAnjou> grep -v "was du nicht willst" datei
<dAnjou> ring0: ja
<ring0> ok, danke. nimmt grep auch zeilennummern?
<dAnjou> glaub nich
<dAnjou> es sei denn, die zeilennummern stehen in der datei, dann lässt sich das machen
<ring0> ne, leider nicht
<dAnjou> mit grep -n kannst du zeilennummern ausgeben lassen und dann das grepen
<dadrc> sed kann Zeilennummern
<mino> wo ist die Logik für die Zwischenablage unter Ubuntu eigentlich? Wenn ich etwas copy und paste? Er lässt mich nämlich nur etwas copy und pasten wenn es noch offen ist
<dAnjou> sollte nich passieren
<dAnjou> evtl. ist es möglich, dass programm die kontrolle darüber übernehmen
<dAnjou> *programme
<dAnjou> glaub ich aber nich
<mino> ich nutze nicht gnome, sondern fluxbox daher denke ich das hier default keine Zwischenablage geladen wird
<dAnjou> ring0: `grep -n "" datei | grep 22` so zum beispiel, aber nimm lieber sed, wie dadrc sagte
<ring0> dAnjou, danke. ich bin schon auf der suche :)
<mino> okay man benötigt ein zusätzliches Tool wie z.Bsp. Klipper ... in den Autostart von Fluxbox und es funktioniert...
<rocky_> moin
<rocky_> kann mir einer sagen wie ich in der konsole die kompletten nvidia graka treiber deinstallieren kann?
<rocky_> noch einer wach?
<dAnjou> rocky_: wenn du noch dazu sagst wie du ihn installiert hast, kann dir eventuell einer helfen
<dAnjou> (nebenbei: die konsole ist kein allheilmittel)
<rocky_> hi dAnjou
<rocky_> ich hab mist gebaut und den alten nvidia-current treiber gegen einen aus ner anderen ppa ausgetauscht
<rocky_> würd den nvidia treiber einfach gern über die konsole entfernen denn mit xforcevesa booten und den alten wieder installieren
<rocky_> nur find ich im netzt nicht wie ich den deinstallieren kann
<papachaotica> wie war den die vorgehensweise zum installieren?
<rocky_> den alten treiber über zusätzliche treiber deaktiviert und den neuen aus der Nvidia Vdpau Team PPA per synaptic installiert
<papachaotica> dann sollte es umgekert ja auch gehen
<rocky_> ähhmm ja nur komm ich nicht mehr in die grafische oberfläche von ubuntu
<papachaotica> aptitude
<papachaotica> und xorg.conf löschen/weg speichern
<rocky_> joar was muss ich den da in die konsole eintippern?? bin noch nicht all zu lang mit ubuntu vertraut
<papachaotica> sudo aptitude, dann kanst mit dem cursor das paket suchen und mit "-" zum deinstall auswählen zweimal g fertig
<papachaotica> kennst den paketnamen gehts auch schneller
<rocky_> nvidia-current
<rocky_> bin ich der meinung
<papachaotica> sudo aptitude purge nividia-current
<dAnjou> tabben hilft
<papachaotica> taben geht nicht im weechat für bash befehle *heul*
<dAnjou> rocky_: nur FYI: aptitude ist sowas wie synaptic nur für konsole
<dAnjou> apt-get ist auch sowas. manche nutzen dieses, manche jenes.
<papachaotica> aptitude bietet ein bessere history und settings
<dAnjou> aber da du jetzt wohl anfängst aptitude zu nehmen, bleib auch dabei auf der konsole
<rocky_> mhh...also weder noch
<dAnjou> rocky_: warte#
<rocky_> sudo aptitude macht er nicht
<rocky_> command not found
<dAnjou> rocky_: warte
<papachaotica> worauf warten?
<rocky_> ahh ok...
<dAnjou> bis ich das paket gefunden habe
<dAnjou> https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/ppa
<dAnjou> aber da sind zu viele, such mal deinen aus der liste da
<rocky_> sudo apt-get remove nvidia-current 
<rocky_> das hat geklappt
<dAnjou> so ein paket ist nicht in dem ppa o.O
<dAnjou> das ist in den quellen
<papachaotica> dpkg -l | grep nvidia        such dir erstmal den paketnamen raus
<rocky_> so denn mal schauen ob ich mit xforcevesa wieder ins ubuntu komme
<dAnjou> du hast grad den alten treiber deinstalliert, wie mir scheint
<dAnjou> wolltest du das?
<dAnjou> naja, du machst das schon
<rocky_> nee macht er leider net
 * dAnjou geht schlafen
<dAnjou> 03:09:02 < dAnjou> du hast grad den alten treiber deinstalliert, wie mir scheint
<dAnjou> tschö mit ö (immer schön lesen, was geschrieben steht)
<rocky_> und jetzt?
<papachaotica> na wieder instaliieren, den wilst du jetzt ja wieder nutzen
<rocky_> hätt  ich bloss die finger davon gelassen 
<Guest62407> hey what can i do, if a debian file doesnt install because a condition for example  ">= v1.2" is not given?
<Guest62407> can i force my system to install it anyway?
<mino> you can but how does this make any sense?
<mino> and also this is not the english ubuntu channel... please check #ubuntu
<Guest62407> ist in der neuen version alles von der alten version enthalten plus noch weiteres?
<Guest62407> ich richte mich gerade nach einer anleitung für das installieren einer bestimmten datei und da steht explizit drinn ich brauch das paket
<mino> Guest62407: bitte gebe dir erstmal einen richtigen Nickname
<Guest1337> so besser?
<mino> Guest62407: was möchtest du denn installieren
<Guest1337> uplink
<mino> wenn ein Paket eine Abhängigkeit anzeigt, dann ist die da nicht ohne Grund drin. Denn ohne diese Abhängigkeit wird es nicht funktionieren.
<Guest1337> /root/.setup3386: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Guest1337> das ist das problem und ich finde das paket libgtk-1.2.so.0 nicht
<Guest1337> in nem inet tutorial steht, man soll die 3 debians installieren
<Guest1337> http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/libgtk1.2-common
<Guest1337> http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/libglib1.2
<Guest1337> http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/libgtk1.2
<Guest1337> das letzte installiert nicht, weil die version anscheinend zu neu bei mir ist
<Guest1337> das tutorial basiet abr auch auf ein älteres ubuntu
<Guest1337> mino, ?
<Sputnik> Guten morgen
<mino> Guest1337: eine Anleitung für Dapper ist Uralt und damit überhaupt nicht so einfach nachstellbar auf einem aktuellen System
<Guest1337> hm
<mino> vllt ist das was du da versuchst zu installieren schon in den Paketquellen von Ubuntu drin und erfordert keine händische Installation mehr
<mino> du hast immer noch nicht mitgeteilt was du installieren willst.. "uplink" ist kein eindeutiger Begriff
<Guest1337> mino,  das ist ein spiel
<mino> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=535786
<mino> anscheinend gibt es hier mehrere Probleme
<mino> eröffne am besten einen Thread im Ubuntu Forum und vllt findet sich jemand der es auch am Laufen hat
<mino> oder am besten ins Forum von Uplink reinschauen
<kraut> moin
<tobago> guten morgen liebe gemeinde! habe den kernel 2.6.35-25 installieren wollen. dabei gab es probleme und nun bootet er nicht mehr korrekt (stürzt ab bei dem versuch)
<Fuchs> tobago: Shift halten am Anfang und in Grub den alten Kernel auswaehlen
<Fuchs> (sollte diese Nachricht zwei mal angekommen sein: UMTS ist schuld, einfach ignorieren) 
<tobago> Fuchs: ich hatte im grub den alten kernel (generic) und den davor (generic) versucht. beide starten ebenfalls nicht mehr korrekt.
<Fuchs> tobago: dann waeren mal Fehlermeldungen interessant
<tobago> Fuchs: ich bin nur über den abgesicherten kernel reingekommen (ohne x11).
<Fuchs> [08:28:03] <Fuchs> tobago: dann waeren mal Fehlermeldungen interessant
<Fuchs> wobei, wenn es nur X ist, das nicht geht, dann ist ja nicht weiter tragisch
<tobago> Fuchs: o.k. muss ich dann später machen, wenn ich wieder am gerät bin.
<Fuchs> dann wird ziemlich sicher einfach der Graphikkartentreiber, wenn Du einen proprietaeren von nvidia oder ati benutzt, nicht gegen den entsprechenden Kernel kompiliert worden sein
<tobago> o.k. das härt sich plausibel an.
<tobago> hört
<Fuchs> warum? ati oder nvidia Treiber benutzt? 
<tobago> Fuchs: das könnte dann evtl. helfen: http://askubuntu.com/questions/23955/cannot-boot-fglrx-8-780-kernel-2-6-35-25
<tobago> muss ich zuhause ausprobieren.
<Fuchs> mhm. Wo hast Du den Kernel her? 
<tobago> ganz normal aus den update.
<tobago> nichts selber kompiliert....
<tobago> nichts custom irgendwas...
<Fuchs> okay. Dann pruef das, ansonsten waeren, wie gesagt, die Logs interessant. 
<tobago> ja. dann müsste ich zuhause mal das syslog durchforsten.
<Fuchs> Wenn nur X nicht geht, dann solltest Du via CTRL+ALT+F1 in ein VT kommen, da kannst Du Dich anmelden und /var/log/Xorg.0.log mal wegkopieren, 
<Fuchs> oder via pastebinit in einen pastebin laden.   Mach das, dann meld Dich in dem Fall hier wieder, wenn Du am Rechner bist. 
<tobago> o.k. ;)
<solcero> moin
<solcero> gibt es bei ubuntu 10.10 ne reperatur installation?
<solcero> meine frau hat sich netter weise das böse Wort mit W installiert - ich komm an mein Ubuntu nicht mehr dran :(
<LetoThe2nd> ,grub? solcero 
<shetlandpony> solcero, GRUB ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB - Weitere Infos im query ...
<LetoThe2nd> solcero: schau hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur
<solcero> oh super danke 
<norbit> hi, bei mir läuft lucyd und ich kann (ich denke mal nach einem update) ntfs partitionen nicht mehr einbinden, am kernel kann es nicht liegen da der fehler bei allen 3 auftritt die installiert sind. was kann ich tun?
<norbit> bei der laufwerksverwaltung kommt folgender fehler beim einbinden.    Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<norbit> mount: according to mtab, none is already mounted on none
<norbit> mount failed
<littledarkcloud> k
<Fuchs> norbit: mal Deine /etc/fstab in einen pastebin werfen, und die Ausgabe von dmesg, und die von cat /proc/filesystems
<norbit> ausgabe von cat http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400005/       und ausgabe von dmesg http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400004/
<Fuchs> norbit: dann die /etc/fstab noch, bitte
<Fuchs> wobei ntfs in der /proc/filesystems schon mal fehlt
<norbit> die fstab http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400006/
<Fuchs> gut, die Partitionen sind auch nicht in der fstab. Wie genau versuchst Du, diese einzubinden? 
<Fuchs> Du koenntest probehalber noch das Paket ntfs-3g  installieren.  (sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g) 
<norbit> Normal werden sie angezeigt unter Orte, wenn man draufklickt werden sie eingebunden, so wars bis jetzt immer
<Fuchs> ah, okay. Ja, das geht auch ohne fstab
<Fuchs> aber nicht ohne ntfs Treiber, von denen Du lustigerweise keinen von beiden mehr zu haben scheinst
<Fuchs> installier mal ntfs-3g 
<Fuchs> oh, und libntfs-gnomevfs
<Fuchs> gnome scheint das zu wollen
<norbit> ntfs-3g ist installilert ging ja bis vor ein paar tagen noch
<Fuchs> dann neu starten und noch einmal probieren 
<Fuchs> ansonsten: Partition mal von Hand auf der Konsole mounten, genaue Fehlermeldung lesen. Siehe dazu auch: 
<Fuchs> ,ntfs? norbit 
<shetlandpony> norbit, NTFS ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/NTFS - Weitere Infos im query ...
<norbit> hab ich ja schon ein paar mal, hab auch die sata kabel überprüft
<Fuchs> dann haette ich gerne, nachdem Du sichergestellt hast, das beide Pakete installiert sind, die exakte Fehlermeldung bei einem mount auf der Konsole
<ppq> wo sind die bookmarks, history, profil etc von chromium gespeichert in ~?
<Fuchs> ~/.config/Google/ oder ~/.config/chromium  vllt? 
<ppq> danke
<Fuchs> war nur geraten
<ppq> gut geraten :)
<stephaaan> moin
<stephaaan> :)
<norbit> Fuchs: also manuell kann ich sie einbinden und dann darauf zugreifen, es kommt keine fehlermeldung
<bullgard4> man sqlite3: 'sqlite> .dump ?TABLE? /home/detlef/.config/banshee-1/banshee.db; Error: unknown command or invalid arguments:  "dump". Enter ".help" for help'. Was ist an der Syntax falsch? 
<Deem> bullgard4: laut der dokumentation von sqlite funktioniert ein dump so "sqlite x.db .dump > output.sql"
<Deem> sprich zuerst die datenbank und dann erst der dump befehl
<bullgard4> Ich rede nicht von sqlite, sondern von sqlite3.
<Deem> bullgard4: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/357115/
<Deem> bullgard4: Quelle: http://www.sqlite.org/sqlite.html
<bullgard4> O je! 'detlef@T43:~$ sqlite /home/detlef/.config/banshee-1/banshee.db .dump > output.sql; The program 'sqlite' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install sqlite'.
<Deem> Lesen bildet. ;)
<apollo13> hier jemand xdmcp mit ubuntu 10.10 am rennen?
<Deem> ,frag? apollo13 
<shetlandpony> apollo13: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<apollo13> Deem: :þ
<Deem> apollo13: du solltest das eigentlich wissen :P
<apollo13> frage wäre dann: wie bekommt man den dreck zum rennen
<Fuchs> ,fn? apollo13 
<shetlandpony> apollo13: "Funktioniert nicht" ist keine Fehlermeldung. Bitte beschreibe dein Problem praezise, damit man dir vernuenftig helfen kann. [funktioniert nicht]
<Fuchs> :> 
<Fuchs> wie waers mit  "wo haengst Du denn aktuell"? 
<apollo13> Fuchs: gdm hat keinen xdmcp support mehr
<Fuchs> apollo13: und wer genau zwingt Dich, gdm zu nehmen? 
<apollo13> drum soll man andere wm verwenden
<Fuchs> dm
<apollo13> niemand ich will ja wissen was ich verwenden soll
<Fuchs> kdm sollte es eigentlich noch koennen
<apollo13> hmm mal gucken
<Fuchs> zumindest hat kdm xdmcp Konfigurationseintraege, 
<Fuchs> wenn auch nicht in der GUI 
<Fuchs> sogar nett kommentiert. Also da solltest Du fuendig werden
<apollo13> Fuchs: mal installieren ich komm auf dich zurück ;)
<bazZti> hi leute
<bazZti> kennt jemand eine gute anleitung für ubuntu auf nem usb stick zu installieren?
<bazZti> jemand da?
<apollo13> Fuchs: hmm xdmcp scheint zu rennen, allerdings bekomm ich nur nen schwarzes fenster, ideen?
<Fuchs> apollo13: meine Glaskugel meint: nein
<Fuchs> apollo13: Logs lesen auf dem Zielrechner, wenn Du da sonst drauf kommst 
<apollo13> in var/log/kdm steht nix
<ppq> bazZti: wirf mal einen blick in's ubuntuusers wiki
<bazZti> find nix
<ppq> bazZti: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Live-USB
<bazZti> thx
<bazZti> was kann man da empfehlen?
<ppq> bazZti: das programm, das in ubuntu schon vorinstalliert ist: usb-creator
<bazZti> ach hab ich schonmal gehört
<ppq> bazZti: nächstes mal kannst du gleich im wiki nachschlagen oder google fragen - das ist ein so verbreitetes setup, dass man mehr oder weniger automatisch auf die lösung stößt
<mtron> hallo! wie kann ich automatisch ein script ausführen bevor der computer in hibernation geht?
<Deem> mtron: indem du es in den entsprechenden runlevel schreibst würd ich sagen
<mtron> nein
<ppq> Deem: runlevel sind geschichte
<ppq> und haben nix mit hibernate zu tun :o
<mtron> schon probiert runlevel sind nur für reboot und schutdown und überhaupt wird das von upstart ersetzt
<mtron> sonst keiner eine idee wo ich da ansetzten muss?
<apollo13> Fuchs: thx, works
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<Fuchs> woran lag es? 
<apollo13> keine Ahnung, ich hab das gefühl, dass es mit gdm auch gehen musste
<apollo13> wobei gdm sah ich in netstat nie, kdm schon…
<ppq> mtron: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/pm-utils#pm-utils-Hooks
<mtron> laut http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/pm-utils sollte ein script in /etc/pm/sleep.d "Das Verzeichnis für die eigenen Hooks für Suspend-Energiesparmodi" sein.
<mtron> nur zählt hibernation in dem fall als suspend modi?
<ppq> ja
<ppq> hibernate ist suspend-to-disk
<apollo13> hmm ne idee warum key-up einen screenshot triggered?
<ppq> vermurkste config?
<apollo13> default install…
<apollo13> und funktioniert nur über xdmcp nicht
<Fuchs> xev fragen
<mtron> ok, danke. dann werd ich mal experimentieren. Nur der unterschied zur /etc/pm/power.d/ Directory ist mir nicht ganz klar. 
<beaslin> hi, ich erhalte immer nen i/o fehler in virtualbox4 wenn ich die lokale maschine anwerfe
<beaslin> hängt mit dem kernel zusammen
<beaslin> kann man das ändern?
<mgolisch> ?
<mgolisch> welchen error?
<beaslin> so wie es scheint geht es auch so :D
<ppq> mtron: das ist für energiesparmodi, in denen weder hibernate noch standby gemacht werden
<ppq> pm-utils kann mehr als nur suspend-to-disk/-ram
<apollo13> Fuchs: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/357139 bekomm ich statt nem keyup event
<Fuchs> interessant
<Fuchs> melden
<apollo13> rofl, als was denn?
<Fuchs> bug? 
<apollo13> von was?
<apollo13> megarofl, jetzt gehts
<apollo13> was hab ich nun getan?!
<apollo13> Fuchs: keyboard auf evdev umstellen ist der fix
<_pingu> wie bekomm ich die version von sendmail angezeigt?
<Fuchs> apt-cache policy  <paketname>
<naeg> hallo
<naeg> wie installiere ich orcc unter ubuntu 10.10? apt-get install liborc geht nichts
<TheInfinity> ,geht nicht?
<shetlandpony> Sorry TheInfinity, ich weiss nichts ueber geht nicht, ich assoziiere aber nicht mehr damit
<TheInfinity> ,gehtnicht? naeg
<shetlandpony> Sorry TheInfinity, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber gehtnicht
<naeg> hingegen liborc-0.4 schon, aber dort nimmt er mir dbg und dev auch mit, da er es als regex interpretiert
<TheInfinity> hmpf. naeg - auf jeden fall ist geht nicht keine fehlermeldung ;)
<naeg> TheInfinity: kann das paket nicht finden ;)
<TheInfinity> naeg: dann gibts das wohl nicht? *g*
<naeg> TheInfinity: doch eben schon
<naeg> http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/liborc-0.4-0
<TheInfinity> naeg: das ist aber nicht liborc sondern liborc-0.4-0
<naeg> und ein paket für liborc gibt es nicht? d.h. wenn ich eine doku schreibe für installation muss ich echt liborc-0.4-0 hinschreiben? versionsnummern sind da eher fehl am platz, finde ich
<TheInfinity> warum sollte das fehl am platze sein? das paket heisst nun mal so. und ubuntu bietet in maverik auch nur dieses an.
<naeg> eben weil die doku dann an maverick gebunden ist
<apollo13> "Connection bla is not alliwed to own the service "org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerUserSettings" die to security policies in the configuration file"; result kein nm-applet mehr da, ideen?
<naeg> trifft zwar in meinem fall zu, aber bei neueren/früheren versionen womöglich nicht mehr
<apollo13> hmm allowed und due sollte das heißen, wo kommen die i her oO
<naeg> apollo13: dann musst du es per security policy erlauben
<naeg> steht glaube ich im wiki
<naeg> (zu nm-applet)
<apollo13> hmm, /me fragt sich nur warum sich das einfach mal so änderzt
<naeg> evt. irgendwas upgegradet oder so
<apollo13> nö
<TheInfinity> naeg: das ist doch generell so - und das große problem. dauernd irgendwelche paket / api änderungen. weswegen viele hersteller sehr froh über die LTS sind, nur alle 2 jahre anpassung.
<apollo13> so das geht wieder, jetzt meint nm-applet: no user settings service available
<apollo13> passiert allerdings nur wenn ich auf nen vpn connection will
<apollo13> wired geht
<apollo13> wobei "Auto eth0" ja system setting ist, kA wie viel aussagekraft das dann hat ;)
<MBec> welches ist der default printer dienst bei 10.10?
<MBec> immer noch cups?
<ppq> ja
<MBec> hmm die drucker treiber lädt cups selber, oder?
<MBec> komischer weise funktioniert mein drucker nicht mehr wenn ich mein T60 in die docking stelle
<MBec> starte ich dann neu funktionierts
<MBec> einfacher neustart von cups selber bringt nix
<MBec> der drucker hängt via LPT an meiner Dockingstation
<williwichtel> hallo allerseits
<williwichtel> habe gerade ubuntu 10.10 eingerichtet und dort evolution mail für meine emails.
<williwichtel> nun hat mir allerdings evolution mail alle emails vom server runtergezogen (habe den haken bei "emails auf dem server belassen" zu spät entdeckt) und ich weis nicht wie ich sie wieder auf den server bekomme
<williwichtel> das konto ist ein hotmail konto mit pop
<williwichtel> weis jemand von euch wie ich das wieder auf den server bekomme? da ich die mails auch gerne von internetcaffees usw benutzen wollte (auch die alten mails)
<apollo13> hrmpf wie bekomm ich ne aktive consolekit session über xdmcp?
<ppq> williwichtel: alle an dich selbst weiterleiten? :)
<ppq> dann hast du sie zwar im evolution doppelt, aber das ist nichts was man nicht auch irgendwie hinbekommt
<williwichtel> guter tip, danke
<williwichtel> ppq
<williwichtel> ;)
<cronon> wenn ich in der mimeapps.list ein programm angeben will, woher krieg ich den namen?
<cronon> (den namen des programms)
<LetoThe2nd> bekks: ping
<IchGuckLive> Guten Tag lucid 10.04 PDF Dokument in  Blau stat schwarz drucken kann man das irgend wie machen ohne  jede seite via gimp zb zu ändern ?
<apollo13> tausch am drucker die farbpatronen *rennt*
<apollo13> oder beschreib genauer was du willst ;)
<sash_> Die schwarze Schrift in blau haben, wahrscheinlich.
<apollo13> ja schon, aber warum will man in farbe drucken wenn viele drucker größere schwarze patronen haben ;)
<sash_> For teh lulz?
<IchGuckLive> weil die schwarze farbe schmiert
<apollo13> wie wärs mit putzen?
<apollo13> imo versuchst du das problem am falschen ende zu lösen^^
<ppq> IchGuckLive: versuch mal das in openoffice/libreoffice draw zu importieren (das ganze dokument) - da kann man dann (hoffentlich) den ganzen text markieren und die farbe ändern
<ghostcube> oder man putzt mal die sprühdüsen vom tintenklekser
<ghostcube> :D
<sash_> Vielleicht auch mit convert frickeln. 
<IchGuckLive> Danke nun ist auch noch der seitencounter angegangen 745.000 Seiten un schluss
<sash_> Ist da jetzt unsere Schuld? o.O
<IchGuckLive> Danke leute ich werde wohl eineen neuen drucker brauchen noch ~3400 zu drucken 
<ppq> ein drucker, der seinen tot vorhersagen kann? klingt nach obsoleszens :o
<apollo13> leute die freiwillig Live gucken gehört eigentlich nichtmal geholfen
<sash_> apollo13: Formel1-Wiederholungen sind jetzt nicht sooo prickelnd.
<rynti> hi
<rynti> irgenwer hier?
<rynti> irgendwer*
 * ppq zeigt auf die nickliste
<bullgard4> ja
<Fuchs> ,frag? rynti 
<shetlandpony> rynti: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<apollo13> sash_: hmm, stimmt ich denk da immer an 9live ;)
<rynti> okay sry :D wie kann ich die standard-firewall unter ubuntu ausschalten? also nur temporär
<apollo13> da ist keine aktiv
<bullgard4> rynti: Wovon redest Du genau? 
<Fuchs> normalerweise ist keine, wenn ufw: sudo stop ufw
<Fuchs> oder sudo ufw disable
<rynti> okay danke :)
<Melwig> Hallo
<cronon> ich kann plötzlich keine videos mehr auf youtube mehr gucken, da erscheint nur ein graues feld, wo der flashplayer eigentlich sein sollte. ich hab den flashplayer auch installiert, früher ging youtube auch. woran köönte es liegen?
<PrickelPit> wenn du mit der rechtschreibung auch auf youtube einprügelst, würd ich auch nicht mehr spielen wollen.
<dadrc> cronon, hardwarebeschleunigung in flash ausmachen, hilft
<Melwig> Ich bräuchte mal bitte etwas Hilfe. Mein System ( ein Ubuntu 10.10 ) hat sich vor kurzer Zeit aufgehangen. Nachdem ich meinen Laptop neu gestartet habe kam ich nur noch in die Minimal Bash-Like line von grub. Habe dort versucht mit "linux" den Kernel zu booten welches jedoch mit "error: cannot read the Linux header". Auch das Einhängen der Festplatte ist nicht möglich. Hier der Fehler beim Versuch die Platte via Terminal einzuhängen http
<NeVaDa> Hallo, leider bereitet mir mein PC Probleme Ubuntu, die Festplattenpatitionen sda1 u. sda6 booten nicht, der PC Start endet in "grub rescue", das startet einer Livecd ermöglicht ebenfalls keine Einhängung der Patition.. Naja hat wer rat?
<dadrc> ,512? Melwig 
<shetlandpony> Melwig: Ein IRC-Paket hat eine maximale Laenge von 512 Byte. Wenn deine Zeile zu lang ist, schneidet mein Client den Rest ab. Deshalb haben wir nur den Anfang deiner Zeile lesen koennen. Bedenke auch, dass ein Teil protokoll-intern genutzt wird und dir deshalb nicht die ganzen 512 Zeichen zur Verfuegung stehen. Auch die we
<dadrc> NeVaDa, pack mal die Fehlermeldungen, die auftreten, wenn du die Partitionen von einer Live-CD mounten willst, in einen Pastebin
<Melwig> Ok kürzer gefasst: Mein Ubuntu 10.10 ist einfach eingeforen und ich konnte nur noch in die Minimal Bash-like line von Ubuntu auch über ein Live System geht es nicht.
<dadrc> jau, das haben wir gelesen, aber der Link mit der Fehlermeldung (der ja sehr sinnvoll ist) kam nicht an
<Melwig> http://pastebin.com/ZZEV41uz
<NeVaDa> Hmm ich probiers erst nochmal mit einer neueren Puppy version
<dadrc> Melwig, da fehlt der Anfang
<Melwig> In 5 min hab ich den wieder
<NeVaDa> probier mal live cd Terminal fsck -y /dev/sda1
<NeVaDa> mfg
<Melwig> Wenn NeVaDa wieder online ist bitte dankt ihm von mir da sein Tip mir geholfen hat. So wie es momentan aussieht kann ich meine Daten jetzt sichern und auf dem Gerät wohl wieder arbeiten!
<NeVaDa> Nzd :)
<Melwig> Naja erst mal schauen ob das System sich auch starten lässt was am wichtigsten ist.
<jokrebel> namd
<Melwig> habe mal fsck -y /dev/sda1 mit ausgabe in textdatei gemacht und eine über 100 000 Zielen großen Fehlerbericht bekommen
<Melwig> *Zeilen
<Melwig> Wäre es möglich das mein Gerät solch einen Schaden hat welcher nicht mehr zu repaieren wäre?
<dadrc> Klar.
<beaslin> kann man bilder in den mails von evolution anzeigen lassen?
<beaslin> wie bei thunderbird
<jokrebel> beaslin: unter der mail ist eine Liste der Anhänge. Wenn Du den linken Pfeil drückst, öffnet sich "jpg" oder "txt"-Anhänge (vielleicht auch noch anderes) direkt unterhalb.
<beaslin> so
<melod> Hallo, kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen wie der Befehl heisst womit ich in der Konsole die Sprache wählen kann?
<WasserDragoon> hallo, habe gerade den wxdesigner via deb datei installiert, nun verlangt er libtiff.so.3, aktuell ist aber version 4. wie komme ich nun am besten an diese datei ran ohne irgendwelche abhängigkeiten kaputt zu machen?
<apollo13> symlinken und hoffen dass er nicht wegknallt ;)
<WasserDragoon> apollo13: gute idee danke werd ich einfach mal testen
<apollo13> wobei ist die nummer hinterm .so echt ne versionsnummer?
<WasserDragoon> apollo13: ich nehme es an, ist das nicht immer so?
<_T4b_> Ich möchte einen Benutzer nach einer Weile eingeloggtsein für eine Weile aussperren können, ohne dass er dabei ausgeloggt wird. Irgendwelche Hinweise/Tipps?
<apollo13> ich hab keine ahnung, wenn ich mein usr/lib anschau hab ich dort haufenweise .so.0 und .so.1 aber wirklich versioniert kommt mir das nicht vor
<ppq> melod: systemweit? trag die variablen, die 'locale' ausgibt, mit gewünschtem inhalt (z.b. de_DE.UTF-8) in die /etc/environment 
<apollo13> _T4b_: sinn?!
<ppq> ... ein
<WasserDragoon> apollo13: symlinken funktioniert
<WasserDragoon> apollo13: danke nochmal
<apollo13> np
<_T4b_> apollo13: Kind das nicht länger dran darf?
<apollo13> böser papa :þ im wiki steht dazu einiges
<apollo13> aber ich weiß die programmnamen adhoc nimmer
<ring0> ppq, war das nicht /etc/default/locale mitlerweile?
<apollo13> _T4b_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kinder
<ppq> ring0: tatsache, das hatte ich gar nicht mitbekommen. melod: nur in der /etc/default/locale ändern bitte :)
<ppq> danke, ring0
<melod> danke sehr
<ring0> ppq, kein thema :)
<_T4b_> apollo13:  Das nützt mir nichts, timeoutd kann nur ausloggen, soweit ich das im Wiki sehen kann. Ah und ich bin der Bruder, nicht der Vater, ist eine Auftragsarbeit für meine Mutter. ^^
<apollo13> _T4b_: aber hey, hätten meine eltern das gemacht hätt ich dir nicht antworten können ;)
<apollo13> _T4b_: was spricht gegen ausloggen?
<_T4b_> Dann macht der Benutzer ein Geschrei "Hilfe, auch wenn ich gewarnt werde, es könnten Daten verloren gehen!1!!1!"
<apollo13> lol
<apollo13> _T4b_: da ists eher einfacher inet abzusperren, ohne internet kann heut eh keiner mehr was tun^^
<_T4b_> apollo13: Wäre schön, wenn es möglich wäre, Zeit überhaupt und Internet getrennt regulieren zu können. Der Benutzer mag Minecraft...
<apollo13> minecraft braucht doch kein inet
<_T4b_> apollo13: Eben.
<dadrc> Internet abklemmen würd ich eher am Router versuchen
<_T4b_> apollo13: Wenn das Internet aus ist kann man noch stundenlang mc spielen.
<apollo13> _T4b_: sagen wirs so: die einzig sinnvolle lösung die du finden wirst ist logout, find dich damit ab^^
<_T4b_> apollo13: Mist. Mal weitersuchen, irgendwas muss es doch geben. ^^
<apollo13> selberschreiben
<_T4b_> dadrc: Da hängen noch ein paar andere dran, an dem Router. Auch am selben PC.
<dadrc> Selber PC ist natürlich ungünstig...
<NeVaDa> So gerade Ubuntu 10.10 installiert.. soweit alles gut, die Netzwerkkarte wird nicht erkannt, i-welche Ideen?
<_T4b_> apollo13: Das sowieso, ich weiss nur nicht, wie ich von der Konsole aus benutzerwechsel machen/Bildschirm sperren kann.
<_T4b_> apollo13: Dann würde ich ein Script schreiben.
<apollo13> dbus wahrscheinlich
<NeVaDa> War das an mich?^^
<_T4b_> apollo13: Ich schau mal
<_T4b_> NeVaDa: Ich glaub das war an mich. ^^
<NeVaDa> Aj darauf rauch ich ein^^
<_T4b_> http://linux-tipps.blogspot.com/2008/06/locking-your-screen-with-dbus-from.html
<_T4b_> Sieht schonmal gut aus. :-)
<papachaotica> moin
<apollo13> _T4b_: und was soll ihn vom entsperren abhalten?
<NeVaDa> Ubuntu 10.10 Netzwerkkarte wird nicht erstrellt
<NeVaDa> *erkannt <.<
<apollo13> NeVaDa: http://www.tty1.net/smart-questions_de.html
<_T4b_> apollo13: Herausfinden wenn er sich wieder entsperrt und dann wieder das selbe.
<apollo13> _T4b_: wäre ich der Benutzer hättest schon verloren
<apollo13> dein script wäre gekillt bevor es überhaupt aktiv wird :þ
<jokrebel> gn8
<dadrc> Musst du ja nicht mit Userrechten starten :D
<_T4b_> apollo13: Ich schau dass der User das nicht killen kann, daran hab ich schon lange gedacht.
<_T4b_> dadrc: Genau.
<apollo13> um ich nehm mal an er hat physikalischen zugang zum pc?!
<_T4b_> Ja.
<apollo13> wie gesagt: du hast schon verloren
<dadrc> Das sowieso.
<NeVaDa> Apollo.. was soll ich da genauer diagostizieren? Weiß nichtmal welche es ist.. In Ubuntu 7.10 gabs nie Probleme^^
<_T4b_> Na ja, im Zweifelsfall kommt der Benutzer nicht einmal auf killen des Script, es wäre nur befriedigender wenn es sicherer wäre.
<apollo13> falsch, im zweifelsfall kommt er schon drauf
<sash_> Boot-CD *floet*
<apollo13> NeVaDa: nunja zuerst müsstest mal schaun was das ist (lspci), dann treiber nachgucken etc; aber mit dem was du bist jetzt gesagt hast können wir dir nicht wirklich helfen
<_T4b_> apollo13: Unwahrscheinlich aber möglich. Deswegen schau ich auch, dass es nicht geht.
<NeVaDa> lsusb
<apollo13> _T4b_: solang er zugriff auf den pc hat kannst du das vergessen
<_T4b_> sash_: Im BIOS deaktivieren?
<apollo13> _T4b_: soll was bringen?
<apollo13> bios batterie raus und ruhe ist^^
<sash_> Kommt man auch drum rum? Batterie raus und ab geht die wilde Fahrt.
<apollo13> und selbst wenn nicht, root exploit und die sache ist ein für alle mal erledigt
<NeVaDa> Z-Com Medion 40900 802.11b Adapter
<_T4b_> Dann hab ich halt Pech gehabt. Auf jeden Fall möchte ichs so unbequem wie möglich machen es zu umgehen. ^^
<tuxampol> wie kopiert man im Nautilus mehrere Dateien in ein anderes Verzeichnis? 
<apollo13> selektieren, kopieren, einfügen oO
<NeVaDa> strg und makieren?
<tuxampol> danke!
<NeVaDa> lols
<tuxampol> vielen Dank!
<_T4b_> sash_: apollo13: Also, gut, es ist unmöglich es sicher zu machen. Aber sicher genug für ein 12-jähriges Kind, welches sich nicht für Computer interessiert.
<apollo13> interesse kommt sobald es nötig ist ;)
<Bish> :o da steht doch 13.
<Bish> kann mir jemand sagen wie ich firefox sagen kann welche URI's er von welchem programm managen laesst? zb irc://?
<_T4b_> apollo13: Schon. Aber wenn man das Kind nicht allzu sehr einschränkt ist der Bedarf nicht gross genug.
<apollo13> _T4b_: denkst du, meine eltern wären da anderer meinung :þ
<koegs> ,ot?
<shetlandpony> Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<sash_> _T4b_: Rechner automatisch per cron ausschalten und ne Steckdose mit Zeitschalter. Den Rest manuell ueberwachen.
<sash_> Sprich: Nach dem Kind gucken.
<apollo13> letzteres hat sich bis jetzt immer noch am besten bewährt
<_T4b_> sash_: Steckdose mit Zeitschalter halte ich jetzt für sehr unsicher. Und der Rechner wird zufälligerweise auch von diversen anderen Benutzern verwendet.
<_T4b_> Das Kind schafft es aber immer wieder die zeit um einiges zu überschreiten. Und mit einem Script kann man nicht streiten, dann funktioniert das mit dem Aufhören auch.
<sash_> As koegs said. OT. :)
<_T4b_> Eben. Zurück zu den technischen Aspekten: Der gefundene Dbus-Befehl geht nicht.
<_T4b_> dbus-send --session --dest=org.freedesktop.ScreenSaver --type=method_call  \
<_T4b_>               --print-reply /ScreenSaver  org.freedesktop.ScreenSaver.Lock
<_T4b_> Es kommt "Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.freedesktop.ScreenSaver was not provided by any .service files"
<Gaertner> Hallo
<tristes> nabend
<Fuchs> tristes: Du brauchst die CD nicht
<tristes> ich habe den "Networkmanager" deinstalliert nun habe ich kein inet auf meiner maschine wie kann ich das von der CD aus reparieren?
<Gaertner> wird das firefox update morgen per Aktualsierung veerfübar sein?
<Fuchs> tristes: hast Du ein Netzwerkkabel in Reichweite? Dann reicht ein einfaches Einstecken und dhcpcd  (oder was ubuntu da vorsieht) 
<bekks> Gaertner: Das wird man sehen, wenn es ein Update gibt.
<Fuchs> tristes: wenn nein: reicht ein wpa_supplicant fuer WLAN, ist aber _etwas_ komplexer
<Fuchs> tristes: ansonsten kannst Du die Pakete auf einer beliebigen Maschine runterladen, auf einen USB Stick werfen und dann mit sudo dpkg -i <paket> installieren
<Fuchs> tristes: und wenn Du mich noch ein einziges mal ungefragt in einem Query anschreibst, dann steche ich Dir die Augen aus. 
<ms_> servus
<Gaertner> becks:morgen haber mozilla hat jetzt schon auf sein ftp serve das firefox 4 zu verfügung gestellt
<ms_> ich habe mir ein android handy zugelegt und mache mir gedanken, wie ich musik und ebooks am besten mit meinem rechner synce. ich habe einen ssh daemon auf dem handy installiert und nutzte rsync. 
<tristes> http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/4.0/
<dAnjou> musik am besten über einen player wie banshee
<ms_> natürlich möchte ich das nicht immer von hand anstoßen. cron fällt aus, da das handy ja nicht immeer im gleichen netzwerk wie mein rechner ist
<Gaertner> ftp://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/4.0/
<tristes> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxxUqdcafc8
<shetlandpony> tristes's youtube link:  YouTube - wolfram - thing called love feat.haddaway.wmv 
<ms_> wie könnte ich das am einfachsten realisieren? bräuchte einen cronjob der nur anläuft, wenn das handy erreichbar ist und der letzte sync X stunden her ist
<Fuchs> ,ot? tristes 
<shetlandpony> tristes: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<NeVaDa> shetlandpony Wolfram? ôo Wie wärs mit Burzum - War xD \m/
<shetlandpony> Sorry NeVaDa, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber Wolfram
<dAnjou> ms_: was nutzt dir eigtl. n ssh server aufm handy? die ip ändert sich doch eh ständig
<ms_> wenn ich per wlan in meinem netzwerk zuhause bin ist die dank leasetime recht konstant
<ms_> wenn der sshd läuft kann ich die speicherkarte mit sshfs einhängen
<ms_> und dann rsyncen :)
<dAnjou> du sagtest aber, dein handy is nich immer im selben netzwerk, also ist es egal, ob da nu nen ssh server drauf is oder nich
<dAnjou> und ich nehme an, du hast gerootet
<ms_> ja aber es soll ja gesynct werden wenn ich in dem netzwerk bin
<ms_> nein
<ms_> klappt auch so
<ms_> sshdroid
<ms_> rsync klappt schon
<dAnjou> dann muss es wohl vom handy aus getriggert werden
<dAnjou> es sei denn, du lässt deinen rechner permanent prüfen, ob das handy da is
<ms_> ja
<dAnjou> und wieso sollte cron da ausfallen?
<ms_> er läuft halt ins leere
<dAnjou> du musst ja nich unmittelbar rsyncen
<ms_> ja
<ms_> hmm ich könnte vor dem rsync mit arp oder nmap nach der mac suchen und bei einem treffer den rsync starten...
<ms_> oder?
<dAnjou> prüf vorher mit arping, ob das handy mit seiner mac-adresse auf die ip reagiert und rsynce dann
<dAnjou> ding ding ding
<ms_> dAnjou hat 100 punkte
<ms_> :)
<ms_> vielen dank
<dAnjou> ms_: oder lass deinen router gleich die ip "statisch" anhand der mac vergeben
<dAnjou> mach ich auch so
<ms_> ich hab die lease time auf 3wochen gestellt
<ms_> ich mach mich mal an die arbeit. schon ein umheimliches gefühl mit so einem ssh daemon in der tasche rumzulaufen^^
<dAnjou> nich wirklich elegent in meinen augen :P
<ms_> joar, ist eher suboptimal
<dAnjou> *elegant
<ms_> aber ob mein router das kann? :) 
<bekks> Wieso sollte er das nicht können?
<ms_> ist gehobene consumer ware
<ms_> ich schaus mir gerade mal an. die idee ist ja nicht wirklich schlecht
<ms_> nope nur lease time. sicherheitsfeature ist das ja nicht,oder?
<dAnjou> nö
<ms_> komfort
<dAnjou> mein oller buffalo-router kann das, und der kann noch nichmal dyndns
<ms_> ich hab nen wrt54gl von cisco - ohne custom fw
<ms_> der kanns anscheinend nicht
<dAnjou> wtf
<dAnjou> naja, tut ja auch eher weniger zur sache bei deinem problem
<ms_> ja
<ms_> davo abgesehen: never touch a running system :)
<dAnjou> ich hätts erstmal zu einem gemacht -.-"
<ms_> ?
<dAnjou> egal
<Olytibar> Hi, wie nennt man diese kleinen Benachrichtigungen in Ubuntu, die gelegentlich in der rechten oberen Ecke erscheinen? Welches Programm ist dafür zuständig?
<Fuchs> notifications, notify-osd
<Olytibar> thank you :-)
<Bommerlunder> Guten Abend!
<Bommerlunder> Ich habe uns in der WG einen Samba Server eingerichtet. Dieser befindet sich am Internet, wird jedoch nur im LAN benutzt. Im Internet beziehe ich die Updates und synchronisiere die Serverzeit. Ich möchte mich nun gerne mit meinen Risiken welche die Sicherheit betreffen auseinandersetzen. Nur brauche ich einen Tipp, wo ich damit anfangen soll und ob ich evtl meinen Server im Moment besser...
<Bommerlunder> ...anders im Netzwerk zur Verfügung stellen sollte um keiner Gefahr vom Netz aus ausgesetzt zu sein.
<bekks> Du solltest kein Samba offen ins Netz stellen.
<ppq> wenn du über einen vernünftig konfigurierten router ins internet gehst, ist das eigentlich kein problem
<Bommerlunder> Also beginne ich am besten damit zu verstehen wie man den Router sicher konfiguriert und belasse meinen Server wie er ist?
<Bommerlunder> Ihr seit mir vielleicht eine grosse Hilfe. Der Eine so der Andere so...
<dAnjou> Bommerlunder: beide haben nichts gesagt, das sich ausschließt
<dAnjou> Bommerlunder: sofern du die ports für samba im router nicht öffnest, ist alles gut
<ms_> bah. rsync legt bei mir nur verzeichnisse an. beim kopieren von dateien erhalte ich die meldung permission denied. quellverzeichnis ist in ~ zielverzeichniss ist ein sshfs mount. ich kann per touch dateien da anlegen und rsync auch ordner. hat jmd. eine idee?
<dAnjou> evntuell muss man samba selbst sogar noch sagen, dass es auch auf IPs von außen hören soll
<ms_> befehl lautet rsync -av $local $target
<dAnjou> rsync kann ne miese bitch sein, aber mit n bisl fummelei kriegt man sie gebändigt
<ms_> :)
<dAnjou> (oh gott, diese doppeldeutigkeit)
<Bommerlunder> Dankeschön!
<dAnjou> ms_: probiers doch mal mit nem schlichten cp -r
<ms_> das klappt ja, aber rsync wär schon sahne. 
<dAnjou> wenn cp klappt, aber rsync nich, ist da was ganz schön ungewöhnlich
<dAnjou> normalerweise sollte man das problemlos gegeneinander austauschen können
<ms_> rsync: mkstemp "/tmp/android/wh40k/.buecherliste.h8cjzO" failed: Permission denied (13)
<oZee> Wenn ich Skype benutze bekomme ich beim reden seltsame knackende geräusche (sowohl mit pulse als auch mit alsa). kann jemand helfen?
<ms_> der . vor bucherliste.h8 ist in meinem quellverzeichniss nicht vorhanden. die datei kann ich ohne probleme mit touch anlegen. is doch irre
<dAnjou> oZee: nimm mal mit nem lokalen programm was auf und vergleichs um verbindungsprobleme auszuschließen
<ms_> aahh
<ms_> jetzt ja
<dAnjou> oder auch hardwareprobleme
<dAnjou> oder beides
<ms_> : Setzen der Zugriffsrechte für „/tmp/android/ebook/wh40k“: Keine Berechtigung
<oZee> mumble funzt tadellos :P
<oZee> iss definitiv skype
<oZee> nutze ich alsa ohne pipe, so hab ich ne monsterstimme
<ms_> mit chmod sind die auch zu ändern
<ms_> einzelne dateien gehen auch
<ms_> ...
<ms_> ich kann dateien kopieren, ordner anlegen aber keine berechtigungen setzen
<beaver74> oZee, evtl. kann der Abschnitt unter "Feinheiten" helfen? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/pulseaudio
<oZee> ich schau ma rein - sek pls
<oZee> glaube nicht, da das problem auch mit ALSA auftritt
<beaver74> Pulse ist in seinen Standardeinstellungen jedenfalls selten optimal vorkonfiguriert
<ms_> mann bin ich dumm -a, --archive               archive mode; equals -rlptgoD (no -H,-A,-X)
<ms_> rechte beibehalten :)
<oZee> aber wie gesagt es liegt ja nicht an pulse :P
<beaver74> oZee, Wenn du Pulse verwendest, es nicht das Ergebnis liefert, welches du hören möchtest, würde meiner einer sich an /etc/pulse/daemon.conf wagen
<oZee> das problem ist ja dass weder pulse noch alsa jenes liefern 
<beaver74> Weiter wüsste ich da auch nicht wo anzupacken wäre...
<beaver74> oZee, die Sprachqualitaet hattest unter Skype versucht anzupassen?
<beaver74> bestimmt :)
<oZee> wie meinen?
<oZee> in mumble funzt alles tadellos -in skype hba ich zur quali keinen button gefunden
<beaver74> ich kenne mich mit Skype nicht aus, gibt es dort nicht unter den Optionen Möglichkeiten, alles Mögliche anzupassen?
<beaver74> :)
<oZee> ne
<oZee> leider nit
<oZee> kannst in/out und ring wählen
<oZee> die devices
<oZee> thats it
<beaver74> hm
<oZee> iss eben auch noch beta
<oZee> muss mich da morgen mal noch mehr reinlesen
<oZee> iss eben echt doof wils die einzige sache ist die noch nicht richtig funzt
<oZee> sondt iss mien linux echt tol
<oZee> l
<beaver74> oZee, das ist doch schön, lass dich da nicht unterkriegen... eine zufriedenstellende Einrichtung dauert evtl. etwas laenger als unter Windows
<oZee> danke für die aufmunterung =)
<beaver74> :) immer gern
<oZee> aber heut lass ich das mit skype
<Trasssh> hallo
<Trasssh> http://pastebin.com/w6evB9Nt
<Trasssh> das ist meine /etc/network/interfaces-datei...
<Trasssh> Ich muss zugeben, ich verstehe sie nicht zu 100%
<Trasssh> Was bedeutet die IP bei Adress und was bei Broadcast?
<k1l> ,interfaces? Trasssh 
<shetlandpony> Trasssh, interfaces ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/interfaces - Weitere Infos im query ...
<k1l> im wiki artikel ists erklärt
<Trasssh> ich bin jetzt grad etwas verwirrt, weil ich mir sicher war, die interface-datei nach den beispielen der wiki erstell zu haben... allerdings finde ich in keinem dieser beispiele mehr das wort "broadcast"
<Trasssh> jetzt frag ich mich: wie bin ich darauf gekommen? gibt es das doch? und wenn ja, was bedeutet es?
<apollo13> natürlich gibt es broadcast
<apollo13> das gibt die broadcast adresse an
<Trasssh> und was bedeutet es? wann wird es benötigt?
<apollo13> bevor ich hier wikipedia kopier darfst dort gucken was ne broadcast address ist
<beaver74_> Trasssh, http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Broadcast
<Trasssh> muss sich die broadcast-adresse von der "adress"-adresse unterscheiden?
<apollo13> wäre sinnvoll
<beaver74_> Trasssh, die endet afaik immer auf .255
<apollo13> beaver74_: nein
<beaver74_> nicht?
<apollo13> nein
<beaver74_> dann entschuldigt
<beaver74_> in einem 255.255.255.0 Netzwerk schon, oder?
<apollo13> denk schon ja
<beaver74_> oder auch 255.255.0.0 und 255.0.0.0...
<apollo13> denk schon ja
<beaver74_> nice :)
<apollo13> aber interessanter ist sowas: 188.40.45.170/255.255.255.192
<beaver74_> *hust* geht so :D
<Trasssh> ihr verwirrt mich grad
<beaver74_> ne, eher der apollo13, der kommt mit schrägen Adressen die kein Mensch zu Hause nutzt
<beaver74_> *duck*
<Trasssh> :D
<Trasssh> http://pastebin.com/LMRv3dnW
<Trasssh> ist die jetzt so, grundsätzlich korrekt?
<Trasssh> für ein handelsübliches heimnetzwerk ;-)
<apollo13> nö
<apollo13> dort würde man dhcp verwenden *duck und weg*
<Trasssh> :D
<Trasssh> ok - also für unser chronisch überlastetes dhcp-freies WOHNheimnetzwerk :D
<apollo13> wahrscheinlich okay, sieht aber langweilig aus
<Trasssh> :D
<beaver74_> Trasssh, wenn dein DNS-Server auf 192.168.1.2 liegt, wobei dein Router auf 192.168.2.1 liegt, sieht das soweit korrekt aus
<Trasssh> oh, verzeihung... da ist mir beim korrigieren der kopie ein fehler unterlaufen
<Trasssh> ist 2.1 am ende. danke
<beaver74_> haette ja sein koennen, dass der in einem anderen Netzwerk liegt
<Trasssh> nein, ist im selben.
<beaver74_> dann .2.1 jo :)
<Trasssh> gut... weil funktioniert trotzdem nicht... versuchte es mit
<Trasssh> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Trasssh> so wie im Wiki angegeben (services networking restart findet keinen kandidaten für restart)
<beaver74_> dann versuch mal stop/start
<k1l> Trasssh: welches ubuntu?
<Trasssh> allerdings kommt dabei die fehlermeldung:
<Trasssh>  * Reconfiguring network interfaces...
<Trasssh> Don't seem to have all the variables for eth0/inet.
<Trasssh> Failed to bring up eth0.
<apollo13> was sagt ip show
<apollo13> ip link show that is
<Trasssh> version: 10.10
<Trasssh> http://pastebin.com/rQa4g0AE
<apollo13> network angabe fehlt noch
<apollo13> wobei ich nicht weiß ob die required ist
<Trasssh> wie meinen?
<apollo13> ah wohl die ist wahrscheinlich schon required
<apollo13> man interfaces ;)
<apollo13> oder vlt doch nicht?! null plan um die zeit :þ
<beaver74_> "houston, we have a problem" :)
<apollo13> Trasssh: du solltest adress schon richtig tippen :þ
<Trasssh> nich im ernst... danke! ich bin so blöd :D
<beaver74_> Trasssh, sry, hatte ich doch auch glatt uebersehen
#ubuntu-de 2011-03-22
<hardcore> hi! wenn ich remote desktop bei ubuntu an schalte und mit einem remote desktop client drauf connecte funktioniert das aber ich sehe keine änderungen wenn ich z.B. ein programm öffne oder terminal auf dem server seh ich das mit dem client nicht aber am servermonitor kann man sehen, dass es auf geht
<hardcore> weiss jemand was das für ein problem ist?
<Frickelpit> nvidia oder ati in benutzung?
<hardcore> Frickelpit: nvidia
<Frickelpit> hardcore: afaik ist das ein bekannter bug, weil das bild nicht aktualisiert wird
<hardcore> Frickelpit: ja genau so scheint es mir auch. das ist schade :-/
<hardcore> ich mach mal ein update
<hardcore> vllt. sind neue treiber dabei :D
<Frickelpit> hardcore: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/353126
<hardcore> Frickelpit: thx
<Frickelpit> probier es mal ohne desktop-effekte
<hardcore> okay
<hardcore> Frickelpit: thx geht jetzt :D
<shipship> hi leute. wollte mir heute ubuntu installieren. wollte jetzt wissen ob man die ganzen pakete(also eine ganze repo) auch offline verfügbar machen kann, wie zum beispiel bei debian indem man sich alle 8 dvds herunterladet.
<Darkpudel> was hat man davon?
<shipship> was man davon hat? man hat dann alle pakete offline zur verfügung.
<apollo13> aber nur veraltet
<apollo13> und muss erst recht wieder viel nachladen
<pfroch> Guten morgen allerseits.
<LetoThe2nd> shipship: ist zwar weitgehend sinnfrei, aber du kannst das hier als geistigen einstieg nehmen: http://www.linux-stammtisch.at/index.php?topic=782.0
<apollo13> aber abgesehen davon geht es
<shipship> kann man ja immer wieder aktualisieren.
<shipship> danke
<apollo13> ich würde apt-cacher-ng verwenden
<shipship> die sache ist die dass ich an meinem desktop keinen internetanschluss mehr haben werde. wollte dann mit meinem laptop wöchentlich die repos herunterladen. sprich dass alles aktuell bleibt und dann den desktop aktualisieren
<pfroch> Ich beschäftige mich gerade etwas tiefer mit Contao, ich will einfach nur wisse wie es funktioniert. Weiß jemand, wo die CSS-Classen herkommen (wie mod_article oder ce_text)? Ich wollte mal eine Übersicht bauen.
<apollo13> pfroch: falscher channel?!
<LetoThe2nd> shipship: ehrlöich gesagt würde ich mir den aufwand schenken. a) vergisst du's sowieso nach ner zeit und die speichervergeudung ist doch gewaltig b) wenn kümmerts bei ner offline-maschine, ob da nun der neueste fix drauf ist oder nicht?
<pfroch> Entschuldigung, bin neu im IRC.
<LetoThe2nd> shipship: und wenn du tatsächlich bei einem spezifischen paket was neueres willst, dann holst du's halt.
<Fussel> hmpf, zu spät
<Fussel> für meinen offline-kasten nehm ich keryx
<shipship> kann mir jemand sagen wo ich das genaue releasedatum von 11.04 finden kann?
<Fussel> shipship, wegen deinem offline pc: schau dir mal keryx an
<LetoThe2nd> shipship: http://tinyurl.com/6evyf63
<shipship> danke dir dass programm sollte passen.
<bullgard4> shipship: Natty Final Release Datum: 28. April 2010. --  Weitere Fragen zu Ubuntu 11.04 vor diesem Datum stelle bitte im Kanal #ubuntu-de+1.
<stephaaaaan> hat einer von euch eurephia im einsatz?
<k1l> ,wf? stephaaaaan 
<shetlandpony> stephaaaaan: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<stephaaaaan> Das ist'n Plugin für OpenVPN. Bekomm halt beim komplieren 'n Fehler beim komplilieren, der aber vermutlich von Eurephia selber herrührt - http://pastie.org/private/loacpuo4pyfqysdldiprja
<stephaaaaan> aber wenn ich mir das forum so angucke, is das ding recht unbekannt :(
<bullgard4> s/2010/2011/
<shetlandpony> bullgard4 meant: shipship: Natty Final Release Datum: 28. April 2011. --  Weitere Fragen zu Ubuntu 11.04 vor diesem Datum stelle bitte im Kanal #ubuntu-de+1.
<penos> how do i anally rape someone with one go?
<LetoThe2nd> k1l: ping.
<k1l> kkthx :)
<LetoThe2nd> :-)
<x1o> hey stimmt es, dass ext4 langsamer wird wenn man viele kleine dateien hat?
<breaker313> moinsen
<breaker313> wie kann ich den dateisystemtyp einer partition ermitteln?
<LetoThe2nd> breaker313:  man file
<LetoThe2nd> oder fdisk -l
<breaker313> danke
<hagedorn> hallo, ich teste gerade rear (relax and recover) als disaster recovery für ubuntu server und verstehe noch nicht so ganz wie ich mit einem External backup command und eine request_recover umgehe. jemand ahnung davon ?
<x1o> was haltet ihr von folgenden werten?
<NeVaDa> Halo
<NeVaDa> Habe einen Medion Z-Com 40900 802.11b Adapter (Wlan stick) und Ubuntu 10.10, wie kriege ich den zum laufen?
<NeVaDa> Treiber liegen bereit, unter 8.10 musste was mit ndiswrapper gemacht werden in den nachfolgenden funzte er.. nu aber nich
<NeVaDa> ^^
<ppq> NeVaDa: 'lsusb | pastebinit' bitte
<NeVaDa> gibt mir ne Liste von möglichen Kommanden
<NeVaDa> Leider kein inet auf dem Rechner -.-
<Fuchs> am besten schliesst Du ein Kabel an, bis es geht. 
<Fuchs> ansonsten:  
<Fuchs> ,ndiswrapper? NeVaDa 
<shetlandpony> NeVaDa: siehe wlan ndiswrapper
<Fuchs> ,wlan ndiswrapper? NeVaDa 
<shetlandpony> NeVaDa, WLAN NdisWrapper ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/NdisWrapper - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Fuchs> ich mag die Loesung ndiswrapper nicht, aber wenn Du den Windowstreiber eh schon rumliegen hast, dann waere das immerhin die Moeglichkeit an Netz zu kommen und einen gescheiteren Treiber zu suchen. 
<NeVaDa> Ndidwrapper ist nicht mehr in den Paketquellen
<Fuchs> ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass Du in der Zeit den Artikel gelesen hast
<NeVaDa> Ubuntu 10.10 :o
<NeVaDa> doch
<NeVaDa> Der Artikel mit dem Namen „WLAN/NdisWrapper:“ existiert noch nicht. 
<NeVaDa> ^^
<Fuchs> ich habe ihn vor mir ...
<Fuchs> probier http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/NdisWrapper   
<NeVaDa> der link geht
<ppq> NeVaDa: dann tipp bitte mal ab, was da genau für'n chip drin ist
<ppq> NeVaDa: wenn er seit 9.04 auch ohne ndiswrapper ging, wird das wahrscheinlich auch immer noch der fall sein
<ppq> evtl. musst du aber noch backported module nachinstallieren - daher wär der verbaute chip mal ganz gut zu wissen
<NeVaDa> Ehm
<NeVaDa> Wie erfahre ich den Chip?
<Fuchs> lspci oder lsusb
<Fuchs> je nach dem wie der angebunden ist
<NeVaDa> Lsusb gibt aus: Z-Com Medion 40900 802.11b Adapter
<NeVaDa> War'n Aldi Stick^^
<k1l> zeig mal die ganze zeile
<sysdef> http://hardware4linux.info/component/12456/ :o
<NeVaDa> Bus 001 Device: ID 0cde:0006 Z-Com Medion 40900 802.11b Adapter
<sysdef> schau mal ob das modul p54usb passt
<NeVaDa> Das heißt?^^
<sysdef> modprobe p54usb
<NeVaDa> was soll nun passieren?
<ppq> p54usb ist in linux-backports-modules-wireless-maverick-generic - dürfte dann eine aktuellere version sein, die kannst du mal testen
<sysdef> NeVaDa: es sollte nichts ausgeben. nichts == erfolg
<NeVaDa> gut dann erfolg^^
<sysdef> ifconfig -a zeigt das device wlan0 o.ae.? lapci|grep 54
<ppq> sysdef: s/lapci/lspci/
<shetlandpony> ppq thinks that sysdef meant: ifconfig -a zeigt das device wlan0 o.ae.? lspci|grep 54
<NeVaDa> Befehl itconfig nicht gefunden
<ppq> NeVaDa: ifconfig, nicht itconfig :D
<NeVaDa> Nein, zeigt es nicht
<sysdef> ahh
<NeVaDa> Dummes Handy alles so klein ôo
<sysdef> NeVaDa: lsmod|grep 54
<sysdef> .oO( ... wenn man 5 sachen gleichzeitig macht )
<NeVaDa> lsmodlgrep 54 befehl nicht gefunden
<k1l> da ist ne pipe zwischen mach einfach copy&paste
<k1l> lsmod | grep 54
<NeVaDa> Usage: lsmod
<NeVaDa> i
<k1l> achso, wenn das nen anderer rechner ist dann ist es "altgr"+"<"
<NeVaDa> ah^^
<NeVaDa> p54usb 11206 0, p54common 25426 1 p54usb, led_class 2633 1 p54usb, p54common
<NeVaDa> mac80211 231541 2 p54 usb, p54common, cfg80211 144470 2 p54common, mac80211
<sysdef> und ifconfig -a
<NeVaDa> eth0  blabla u. lo Lokale Schleife
<NeVaDa> ich probier mal was mit blacklist
<NeVaDa> :0
<NeVaDa> naja auch blacklist hat nichts geholfen
<NeVaDa> ndiswrapper installiert nicht
<portege> hi leute hab mal ein frage, wie kann ich den von Xubuntu aus eine andere Linux distro installieren z.B. lubuntu, problem tablet pc ohne cdrom und floppy
<portege> xubuntu ist drauf und läuft
<LetoThe2nd> portege: buzzword debootstrap
<dadrc> Sollte es nicht reichen, einfach lubuntu-desktop zu installieren?
<dadrc> wenn das xubuntu läuft, das lubuntu-paket installieren, danach, wenn der platz gebraucht wird, halt xubuntu-desktop rauswerfen
<LetoThe2nd> das wär dann aber nur neues desktop environment installiert, kein eigenes system. 
<dadrc> jo
<dadrc> portege, was genau willst du machen?
<dadrc> beide systeme haben oder das xubuntu quasi in ein lubuntu umwandeln?
<mgolisch> und debootstrap ist auch nur ne option wenn du freien speicher hast fuer ein neues root filesystem
<mgolisch> kann das ding von usb booten?
<mgolisch> ansonsten evtl per pxe installieren
<dadrc> Ansonsten musst du wohl mit unetbootin oder so einen USB-Stick erstellen und davon booten
<LetoThe2nd> mgolisch: wenn jemand explizit nach dem installieren ner neuen distro fragt, geh ich davon aus, dass er genug pplatz hat.
<LetoThe2nd> und bei pxe/usb/sonstwas braucht er den auch immer, auf die eine oder andere weise.
<mgolisch> ja klar
<portege> also
<portege> ich hab nen etwas älteren tablet pc und da ist ads problem dass er kein usb boot macht und kein cdrom hat
<portege> xubuntu konnte ich mittels einer pxe installation draufmachen, aber bei lubuntu bekomm ichs nicht hin
<portege> plstz idt grnug da
<portege> platz ist genug da
<portege> ich frag mich nur ob ich das nicht aus dem laufenden xubuntu irgendwie machen kann
<mrkramps> portege: klar, kein thema
<portege> und ie?
<LetoThe2nd> ich rede mit ner wand. yay-
<mrkramps> portege: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Desktopumgebung_deinstallieren
<dadrc> portege, willst du getrennte Systeme oder nur beim Einloggen die DE auswählen können?
<mrkramps> und danach :$ sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<mrkramps> wobei erstere schritt ggf. optional isr
<mrkramps> *ist
<portege> wenn man mit lubuntu so die gängigsten dinge machen kann könnt ich sogar auf xubuntu ganz verzichten
<mrkramps> portege: ich würde dir eine kombination empfehlen
<portege> ok?
<portege> das xubuntu ist leider ne alte version
<portege> 8. irgendwas
<mrkramps> wie alt?
<mrkramps> urghs
<mrkramps> damit kommen wir nicht weiter
 * LetoThe2nd starts, strikes and wins.
<LetoThe2nd> its debootstrap again.
<portege> 8.04
 * Deem hilft LetoThe2nd mal ein wenig: debootstrap!!!
<portege> also erhalten brauch ich das nicht sofern das neue geht
<portege> was ist das mit dem debootstrap?
<portege> noch nie gehört
<Deem> portege: damit installiert man systeme aus einem bestehenden system/live system heraus
<portege> ok
<portege> wäre dann besser oder
<portege> blos com stick booten geht halt dummerweisen nciht
<LetoThe2nd> portege: nachdem wir jetzt 15min um den heissen brei geredet haben: es macht genau das, was du als erstes gefragt hast. und du hättest es in der zwit schon dreimal nachschlagen können.
<Deem> wäre wohl die einfachste möglichkeit
<mrkramps> wenn er xubuntu 8.04 drauf hat, dann sollte er einfach auf 10.04 updaten
<mrkramps> LTS → LTS
<mrkramps> alles weitere geht dann problemlos über die paketverwaltung
<LetoThe2nd> ist halt eher was für pokerfreunde. und wenn's schief geht, läuft gar nix mehr.
<ppq> debootstrap ohne ahnung ist auch was für pokerfreunde
<LetoThe2nd> ergo: zuerst mal backups anlegen usw. usf.
<portege> kann ich dann wen ich 10 drauf habe einfach die lubuntu umgebung installieren?
<mrkramps> portege: jupp
<portege> backupen muss ich nix
<portege> nichts wichtiges drauf
<mrkramps> portege: ist diese installation noch ganz frisch?
<LetoThe2nd> ppq: debootstrap ist was für leute die lesen können, weils im gegensatz zu nem dist-upgrade nondestruktiv ist.
<portege> ja
<Deem> ppq: debootstrap is ja mal super easy :D
<mrkramps> portege: dann hast du gute chancen mit dem release upgrade
<mrkramps> portege: zumindest diesen monat noch
<portege> ok ich teste das
<ppq> Deem: wenn man weiß wie's geht und wie man danach weitermacht, ja
<portege> wenns nicht geht kann ich ja immer noch die debootstrap geschichte testen
<Deem> ppq: die doku von debootstrap is sehr gut. und die anleitungen die man dazu per tante google findet auch =)
<portege> ja wenns nicht klappt wirds so gemacht
<portege> ich teste jetzt mal das update, danke für die hilfe soweit
<mrkramps> gern geschehen
<portege> melde mich ggf wieder
<mrkramps> gehe ich von aus
<portege> wenns wieder geht :-)
<Gamoder> Hallo allerseits, habe folgendes Problem: ping google.at funktioniert ganz normal, aber nicht mehr, wenn ich größere Größen eingebe (z.B . 63000), Seiten können nicht aufgerufen werden - was kann ich tun, um zu überprüfen, ob die Verbindungsgeschwindigkeit so schlecht ist oder ein anderer Grund vorliegt?
<sysdef> Gamoder: groesse groessen?
<Gamoder> Äh - höhere Paketgrößen meine ich
<Gamoder> Also ping -s 63000 google.at
<sysdef> liess mal bitte http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ping_of_Death
<sysdef> google filtert DOS attacken raus. sehr weise
<Gamoder> Hmm ... ok, allerdings hatte ich nicht die Absicht eines DoSses
<Gamoder> Gibt es eine Seite, wo ich damit testen kann?
<sysdef> schau dir mal http://www.wieistmeineip.de/speedtest/ an
<Gamoder> Ich komme ja auf keine Seite
<Gamoder> Aber pingen kann ich
<Trasssh> hallo. ich habe ein problem mit der soundwiedergabe.
<Trasssh> derzeit funktioniert sie nur, wenn ich Musik mit dem MPD abspiele.
<Trasssh> VLC, WebFlash, Mplayer - sie alle funktionieren nicht. :(
<Gamoder> Deswegen würde ich gerne mit Ping einen «Speedtest» machen
<Gamoder> (Über oder unter 8kb/s würde mir reichen, kein Anspruch auf Genauigkeit)
<Deem> Gamoder: dann is wohl eher deine dns auflösung hinüber
<Gamoder> Naja, hab den Google-DNS, also sollte da alles klappen eigentlich
<Deem> Gamoder: gib mal in deinen browser "http://193.99.144.80" ein
<Gamoder> Nein, geht auch nicht
<Gamoder> Ping geht aber (50 ms)
<sysdef> hast du nen proxy im browser eingestellt?
<Gamoder> Nein - ich hab jetzt explizit von «System Proxy settings» auf «No Proxy» geändert, geht auch nicht - aber auch wget http://193.99.144.80 «verbindet» ewig
<Deem> verwendet der nm von ubuntu noch die resolv.conf?
<Gamoder> In der resolv.conf steht nur «nameserver 8.8.8.8\nnameserver 8.8.4.4» drin
<Deem> ok. dann benutzt er es.
<Deem> ob der eintrag so korrekt ist sei mal dahingestellt. bei mir is eben nur einer eingetragen
<Gamoder> Aja - "#Generated by NetworkManager» steht auch dabei - also dürfte er wohl von dem benutzt werden :-)
<sysdef> Gamoder: was sagt er wenn du sysdef.de pingst?
<Gamoder> 64 bytes from debiancenter.org (217.14.120.41): icmp_req=1 ttl48 time=60.0ms (ungefähr)
<de_wwWolf> servus
<sysdef> dann loest er in beide richtungen korrekt auf
<de_wwWolf> My Bloototh headset verliert immer die verbindung nach 10-15sec weiss jemand wieso
<Gamoder> ping -s 2000 sysdef.de liefert mir ca. 400 ms - das entspräche einer Geschwindigkeit von 10 kb/s, oder?
<Gamoder> Und sollte eigentlich ausreichen, um prinzipiell Internetseiten ansehen zu können
<apollo13> de_wwWolf: und jetzt stell die frage bitte nochmal so, dass wir dir auch helfen können
<apollo13> Gamoder: was hat ping mit speed zu tun?
<Gamoder> 10 kb benötigen knapp über 1 sekunde ... 
<Gamoder> Naja, wenn ich 2000 bytes schicke, müssen die ja dort ankommen - oh
<Gamoder> Das heißt, ich muss sie versenden
<Gamoder> Das heißt, mein Upload beträgt mind. 10 kb/s
<apollo13> mal abgesehen, dass 400ms peinlich sind *gg*
<de_wwWolf> Habe ein Bluetooth headset mit skype gekoppelt und das verliert die verbindung nach ca 10 sec
<apollo13> de_wwWolf: wir brauchen noch immer um welten mehr infos als das
<Gamoder> Naja, bei -s 2000
<Gamoder> beim «normalping» hab ich 60ms
 * Deem hat bei 2000 30ms
<apollo13> Gamoder: ich hab hier bei -s 2000 36ms
<Deem> Gamoder: ich würde sagen da läuft irgednwas verdammt schief
<joschi> und was macht ihr, wenn ICMP gewissen QoS-regeln unterliegt?
<joschi> kurz und knapp: blödsinn
<de_wwWolf> was solll ich dazu sagen ... das sind die Symptome .... weiß nicht wo ich setzen soll zum suchen
<apollo13> das ist klar, aber wer kam auf die idee ping als speedtest zu nehmen^^
<de_wwWolf> sorry ansetzen 
<Deem> apollo13: der Herr Gamoder 
<apollo13> de_wwWolf: betriebssystem version, headset typ, bluetooth treiber versionen etc wären nützlich^^
<Gamoder> apollo13: Na gut, aber trotzdem: Prinzipiell sollte die Geschwindigkeit ausreichen, also nicht das Problem sein
<apollo13> zum webseiten anschauen kannste 10kb schmeißen
<Hans-Bit> natie speaker (englisch) here?^^
<Hans-Bit> *native
<apollo13> Hans-Bit: #ubuntu
<apollo13> Gamoder: ubuntuusers.de lädt zb 170kb, 17 sekunden für ne seite würde ich nicht schnell nennen
<de_wwWolf> Ubuntu 10.10 - Maverick  ; Sylver Crest Headset
<_moep_> naiv :P?
<Gamoder> apollo13: Es geht darum, dass ich derzeit gar keine Seiten betrachten kann
<Gamoder> Aber selbst mit 10kb/s sollte das eigentlich möglich sein
<apollo13> Gamoder: das ist bei 10 kb klar :þ
<Gamoder> Und das ist ja der Upload
<apollo13> -_-
<apollo13> wie äußert sich denn ich kann keine seiten angucken?
<apollo13> was sagt denn dig ubuntuusers.de
<apollo13> wobei ich mal so oder so router etc austauschen würde und dem isp auf die nerven gehen würde
<k1l> Hans-Bit: #ubuntu for english support. oder #ubuntu-de-offtopic für den fall, dass es kein ubuntu support ist.
<Gamoder> apollo13: Firefox: «Problem loading page» - taking too long to respond
<Gamoder> Bei wget bleibt er mir ewig bei «Connecting» hängen
<k1l> apollo13: vlt sitzt er ja hinter einem 56k modem oder per gprs handy etc. 
<apollo13> was sagt traceroute?
<apollo13> k1l: 56k modems gibt es noch?
<apollo13> k1l: und wenn er nen handy verwendet sollte er das auch sagen^^
<dadrc> wenn er ein Handy verwendet, wäre er hier falsch
<k1l> apollo13: mir ist halt nicht klar, was er da so rumfummeln will/tut
<apollo13> k1l: mir etwa?
<apollo13> dadrc: wieso?
<apollo13> auch ich bau mit meinem handy ne datenverbindung auf, zb wenn ich im zug sitz…
<dadrc> Jo, aber da läuft eher kein Ubuntu drauf
<Gamoder> k1l: Ich würde gerne wissen, warum mein ping geht, nicht aber der Seitenaufbau
<Gamoder> k1l: Und ich wollte ausschließen, dass meine Verbindung einfach vieel zu langsam ist
<Deem> apollo13: sein DNS löst richtig auf. Soweit waren wir schon
<apollo13> dadrc: das ist nicht der punkt, aber ich bau die verbindung mit meinem laptop auf, auf dem ubuntu rennt; und dort kann es durchaus probleme bei der einrichtug geben
<apollo13> Deem: ah
<apollo13> Gamoder: was für eine Leitung ist das und wie bist du mit dem Internet verbunden
<Gamoder> apollo13: WLAN, prinzipiell 8000/1000, praktisch - wenn es gut geht - ca. 6000/1000
<apollo13> und wie bist du im IRC :þ versuch btw mal zusätzlich nen 2. browser
<apollo13> okay und der wlan ap ist dein router? start den mal neu, manche zicken nach wochenlangen betrieb rum
<apollo13> dann ruf mal deinen isp an und frag sie ob sie gerade rumpfuschen
<Gamoder> Äh - mit einem anderen PC
<Gamoder> Hab ihn gerade neugestartet ... (also gerade: als das Problem vorhanden war)
<apollo13> das problem ist also auf einen pc begrenzt?
<Gamoder> Nein, auf eine Verbindung
<apollo13> ?
<apollo13> definiere verbindung
<Gamoder> Ich hab zwei: Eine von Tele2: Die Funktioniert nicht, eine von AON: Die Funktioniert (aber im Moment recht langsam)
<apollo13> ah österreicher
<apollo13> 2 verbindungen? isdn?
<Gamoder> Nein, DSL
<apollo13> oder wie bekommst du das über eine leitung
<apollo13> das geht nicht
<Gamoder> AON: 2000/256 (aber derzeit eher 200/?), Tele2: 8000/1000
<Gamoder> Naja, es geht über eine Leitung
<Gamoder> Und prinzipiell funktioniert das auch
<Deem> das kann nicht über ein leitung gehn
<apollo13> du kannst nicht 2 internetanbieter auf einer leitung haben
<Gamoder> doch
<Deem> du hast mit sicherheit irgendwo noch ne leitung
<apollo13> __nein__
<Styx> das geht schon, nur nicht gleichzeitig
<apollo13> Styx: __nein__
<Gamoder> Hmm ... ich denke nicht, denn für den Tele2-Zugang ist auch ein AON-Mensch gekommen (um den freizuschalten)
<Deem> wenn ein ISP den Port belegt, kann den kein anderer für sich beanspruchen. Das funktioniert nicht
<Gamoder> Und ich hab schon ein paar mal über die zwei Leitungen gleichzeitig z.B. etwas heruntergeladen oder gesurft
<Gamoder> Ok, gleichzeitige Portweitergabe hab ich noch nicht probiert
<Deem> Gamoder: 2 routeR?
<Gamoder> ja, 2 Router
<Deem> Gamoder: 2 telefondosen?
<Gamoder> Ja
<Gamoder> (Glaub ich jedenfalls)
<apollo13> grrrrrrrrrr
<Deem> ergo _2_ leitungen
<Gamoder> Hmm ... naja, vielleicht - ist aber auch egal
<apollo13> nein ist nicht egal
<de_wwWolf> im moment geht es ... hab ein bisl im Buetooth manger herrum gespielt
<Deem> Gamoder: nicht vielleicht. 100%ig
<Deem> Gamoder: AON hat dir die Telefondosen eingerichtet. Die eine für Tele2. die andere für AON selbst
<Styx> Gamoder: kannst du nicht einfach nachschauen, ob du zwei Dosen hast? das ist ja nun leicht nachprüfbar...
<Gamoder> Sie sind jedenfalls an unterschiedlichen angesteckt - aber ich weiß ja nicht, ob die Kabel nicht wo zusammengehen
<Deem> d.h. du darfst auch nur diese beiden dosen benutzen. hast du die router getauscht oder an andere dosen gehängt oder so ähnlich?
<Gamoder> nein
<apollo13> wo wohnst denn?
<Deem> Gamoder: wenn die kabel irgendwo zusammengehn würden, wären beide leitungen tot
<Deem> sind sie aber nicht
<Gamoder> In einem Reihenhaus, Wien
<apollo13> mal gucken was aon mir sagt
<apollo13> aber ruf wirklich mal bei aon an und sag die sollen die leitung durchmessen
<Gamoder> Hmm ... ok, dürfte tatsächlichk ein Ubuntu-Problem sein: Mein Bruder (mit Windows 7) kann sich auch nicht mit Tele2 verbinden
<apollo13> + steck dich mal direkt mit nem kabel am modem an, damit man wlan ausschließen kann
<apollo13> du meinst hoffentlich "kein Ubuntu-Problem", sonst wäre der satz sinnfrei
<Gamoder> Ja, das Leerzeichen ist nur verrutscht :-)
<apollo13> dann nerv die anbieter, als business kunde würdest dir allerdings leichter tun
<Gamoder> Bin nur einfacher Privatkunde
<Deem> warum hat man eigentlich 2 leitungen?
<Gamoder> Weil die eine (Tele2) sehr instabil, aber recht schnell ist - und die andere langsamer, aber stabil - und «nur» 3€ zu den Telefongebühren zusätzlich kostet
<apollo13> rofl
<apollo13> miss mal die aon leitung aus und ruf dann dort an und sag sie sollen dir die geschwindigkeit hochsetzen
<apollo13> die setzen dich absichtlich auf langsam bis du anrufst und nen aufstand machst
<Gamoder> Machen wir manchmal - aber dann sagen sie «ja bei uns ist alles ok»
<Gamoder> Und blödeweise geht es ja manchmal auch gut
 * Styx schreibt eine Notiz: Zieh nicht nach Österreich....
<Gamoder> (In letzter Zeit sogar recht häufig)
<apollo13> ich hab hier 16 sowie 32 MBit bei aon, stabil und schnell
<Gamoder> Ja, wie gesagt: AON ist stabil - wir haben 2 MBit «bestellt» und bekommen auch genau die
<apollo13> Styx: randnotiz: das internet ist in DE langsam und teuer im vergleich zu österreich :þ
<Gamoder> Dort nervt halt nur die Zwangstrennung
<Gamoder> Naja, ich zahle derzeit 30€/Monat für Tele2 für 16 MBit/1MBit - bekomme aber (aus Leitungsgründen) nur 8MBit/1MBit - sollte sowieso mal umsteigen (und wenn es Tele2-Intern ist)
<LetoThe2nd> ,ot?
<shetlandpony> Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<Gamoder> apollo13: Willst du dorthin kommen?
<apollo13> hrmpf
<Nightwolf> ich bekomme in wireshark kein interface angezeigt, auch als root nicht
<Nightwolf> woran kann das liegen?
<portege> hi, falls von vorhin noch jemand on ist, upgrade hat funktioniert 
<apollo13> gibt es eigentlich ein mozilla ppa, welches nicht daily ist sondern nur die released version hat?
<portege> wie kann ich jetzt die lubuntu umgebung draufmachen als oberfläche?
<Deem> portege: "sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop"
<portege> ok thx
<portege> aber eigentlich läuft xubuntu gar nicht so schlecht
<portege> mm vielleicht hat das formatieren vor dem Installieren der alten 8.04 was gebracht
<koegs> apollo13: http://linuxundich.de/de/software/firefox-4-0-in-ubuntu-mozilla-team-ppa-installieren/
<shetlandpony> koegs's url: http://tinyurl.com/6cdvm7h | Firefox 4.0 ist da! Wie am besten aus einem PPA in Ubuntu installieren? | Linux und Ich
<apollo13> koegs: cheers, launchpad failed wieder mal, ich hab dort eigentlich die suche bemüht^^
<koegs> bin mal weg
<portege> hi ich bins habe das mit dem sudo apt get install gemacht, wie wechsle ich die Oberfläche zu lubuntu, beim Anmelden gins nicht, da war nur Xfc, xterm, und xubuntu
<ppq> portege: hast du auch lubuntu-desktop installiert und nicht nur vereinzelte lxde-pakete?
<portege> der kollege hatte mir vorhin den sudo apt get befehl gesendet den habe ich verwendet
<spionspion> kann ich es so einrichten, das standardmäßig nur bestimmte paketquellen refreshed werden, und nur auf ausdrücklichen wunsch alle?
<apollo13> spionspion: a) nein, b) sinn dahinter?
<spionspion> mit einer skript bastelei geht das sicher.
<sysdef> ,pinning? spionspion 
<shetlandpony> spionspion, pinning ist besser bekannt als apt-pinning
<sysdef> ,apt-pinning? spionspion 
<shetlandpony> spionspion, Apt-Pinning ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apt-Pinning - Weitere Infos im query ...
<apollo13> sysdef: wie verhindert man damit einen refresh?
<spionspion> der sinn ist der dass ich keine lust hab dauernd diese riesen quellen zu refreshen wo eh selten was neues drin is, allerdings die für mich relevanteren quellen kleiner sind  und dauernd neuigkeiten haben
<sysdef> definiere refresh
<apollo13> apt-get update
<spionspion> das wüßt ich auch gern
<sysdef> debian schickt nur diffs. tut das ubuntu nicht?
<ppq> doch
<spionspion> dacht ichs mir doch.
<spionspion> denn seit meiner neuen install (kein natty. ;) ) , muss ihc jedesmal komplett die ganze liste laden
<spionspion> das nervt
<spionspion> wo kann ich die konfiguration von apt kontrollieren und dann das gewünschte verhalten einstellen?
<alamar> hm kann visual studio eigentlich git?
<alamar> argh
<alamar> echan
<spionspion> wenn ich an ein apt-get update noch ein "--diff-only" anhäng ändert sich da auch nix
<portege> ppt kannst du mir nochmal sagen wie ich die entsprechenden dateien - allle  bekomme?
<sysdef> spionspion: "make sure that the archive has diff-index files"
<spionspion> jop schon in den ubuntu archiven spioniert
<spionspion> kann keine diff files finden
<sysdef> war aus https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt-file/+bug/316155
<spionspion> ha genau den hab ich auch grad gefunden
 * spionspion list
<spionspion> *e
<spionspion> ok apt-file tut auch nicht was ich will
<spionspion> No Index available.
<spionspion> mies
<jokrebel> re
<sysdef> spionspion: nutz halt debian (diffindex seit 2007) ;p
<spionspion> würd ich soooo gern, wenn all die coolen ppas (xorg-edgers!) verfügbar wären :(
<spionspion> aber mal ehrlich, das is ne design entscheidung von canonical wo man sich an den kopf greifen muss, was soll denn das, voll gnomig
<sysdef> kA. ich kenne ppas / xorg-edgers nicht
<apollo13> apt-file funzt hier wunderbar
<sysdef> apollo13: mit diffindex? gegen was fuer quellen?
<apollo13> sysdef: kA ob mit diffindex oder ohne :)
<apollo13> aber halt gegen die normalen quellen
<apollo13> und für was diffindex? nen update dauert keine 5 sekunden^^
<apollo13> sysdef: gibt es eigentlich schon sowas wie rpm delta files für dpkg?
<spionspion> wenn man in der dritten welt wohnt und schon das schnellste internet hat was man bekommen kann hilft diff index :)
<sysdef> apollo13: was heisst rpm?
<apollo13> sysdef: nunja die redhat packages
<sysdef> und was hat redhat und deren paket-system mit ubuntu oder debian zu tun?
<apollo13> ich meinte ob es sowas in die richtung auch für dpkg/Apt gibt
<apollo13> das natürlich nicht das system verwendet werden kann ist mir klar
<sysdef> kA was "rpm delta files" sind
<sysdef> soll so die RH version von binary diff updates heissen?
<apollo13> siehe off-topic
<Trasssh> gibt es einen befehl, um die prozessortemperatur auszugeben?
<apollo13> sensors
<Frickelpit> m(
<Frickelpit> oh
<Frickelpit> falsche fenster^^
<Trasssh> @apollo13: sensors gibt mir nur was für viruelle devices aus (26°, ich verbrenne mich am prozessor :S)
<apollo13> hmm ich hab hier 56, jetzt wäre gut zu wissen wo der sensor sitzt
<Trasssh> ich hab n dell inspirion... kp ;-)
<Frickelpit> was sagt denn cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THM/temperature
<Trasssh> datei oder verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<jokrebel> /me hat: … cpitz-virtual-0 …Adapter: Virtual device …temp1:       +54.0°C  (crit = +80.0°C) 
<apollo13> versuch mit THM0
<jokrebel>                  
<jokrebel> Trasssh: vielleicht findes einen hint auf http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/lm_sensors
<spionspion> "suso sensors-detect"
<Trasssh> gibt nur die unterverzeichnisse TZ00 und TZ01, da zeigt heißt temperature 27° und 0°
<spionspion> sudo*
<Trasssh> findet nur einen sensor
<Trasssh> Probing for Super-I/O at 0x4e/0x4f
<Trasssh> Trying family `National Semiconductor'... Yes
<Trasssh> Found unknown chip with ID 0x8502
<Trasssh> sonst alles no
<Trasssh> dann hab ich wohl pech
<spionspion> du musst alles mit ja beantworten
<Trasssh> ja, hab ich
<Trasssh> das yes und no warn die antworten, ob was gefunden wurde
<spionspion> und dann rebootet?
<apollo13> spionspion: uhm nicht wirklich, das kann dinge putt machen
<Paranoid1> hallo... hab ein riesiges problem... habe (so blöd wie ich bin) das neue natty bei mir installiert... sah verdammt viele bugs und wollte deswegen kaputte pakete reparieren und natürlich neue sachen installieren... das ding ist jetzt, dass ich beim reparieren eine meldung bekommen habe ("warning, cannot open consoleKit session: unable to open session: the permission of the setuid helper is not correct")... habe das mit "OK" bestäti
<apollo13> was bringt rebooten wenn nix gefunden wurde oO
<spionspion> bzw das betreffende modul gleich geladen?
<spionspion> apollo13: <Trasssh> findet nur einen sensor
<apollo13> spionspion: fürn unknown chip lädt sensor-detect im normalfall nix
<apollo13> ja aber der ist unknown
<apollo13> und da nen modul laden ist gelinde gesagt gefährlich
<spionspion> na dann
<spionspion> was is das fürn rechner?
<Trasssh> Dell Inspirion 1564
<Trasssh> Schlaptop
<Paranoid1> kann mir bitte jmd helfen?
<apollo13> ,geduld? Paranoid1 
<shetlandpony> Paranoid1: Bitte Gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<Paranoid1> danke
<k1l> Paranoid1: alphas sind nur für geübte nutzer und werden hier nicht supportet. probiere es mal im deutschen channel: #ubuntu-de+1 oder besser im englischen #ubuntu+1
<Paranoid1> omg
<Paranoid1> ok danke
<Paranoid1> doch wie komme ich da hin?
<k1l> Paranoid1: /join #ubuntu+1
<Paranoid1> danke
<spionspion> Trasssh: neueres kernel könnte helfen?
<apollo13> bzw neue sensors version
<spionspion> feb2010 auf lm sensors liste: "support could be added easily"
<Trasssh> n spezieller, oder der allgemeine? bzw: wo kommt das her, das ich mich mal selber mit beschäftigen kann :)
<spionspion> wie heißtn dein motherboard?
<spionspion> ne egal
<Trasssh> keine ahnung... 
<spionspion> lad mal das: http://dl.lm-sensors.org/lm-sensors/files/sensors-detect und lass es laufen
<spionspion> das is neuestes sensors-detect
<spionspion> wenn das nix erkennt gibs auch nix
<Trasssh> ok. danke :)
<animax> Hallo zusammen, kennt jemand ein gutes DVD-Brennprogramm für 10.04?
<Trasssh> k3b
<animax> Ah, is in den Repositries. Danke. :-). Werds ausprobieren.
<animax> Ach so, ist ein KDE-Programm. Gibt's was für Gnome?
<BuZZ-T> ich mag gnome-baker
<Frickelpit> brasero ist vorinstalliert
<BuZZ-T> ohne -
<animax> Alles klar. Fürs Image Brennen zeigt er mir eine Datenmenge von 4.8 GB auf der DVD an. Aber wenn ich die brennen will, es gibt doch nur 4.7 GB-Rohlinge oder?
<animax> Hab jetzt Brasero ausprobiert.
<animax> Oder wird das schon passen?
<jokrebel> animax: man kann auch KDE-Prgramme nutzen wen man Gnome hat. (Ja ich hab auch Gnome und nutzte zum Brennen am liebsten K3B)
<animax> Ok. Nochmal die allgemeine Frage, ich weiß es ist eher offtoppic, sorry. Fürs Image Brennen zeigt er mir eine Datenmenge von 4.8 GB auf der DVD an. Aber wenn ich die brennen will, es gibt doch nur 4.7 GB-Rohlinge oder? 
<spionspion> das hat vorhin schon jeder gesehen
<spionspion> das kommt oft zustande weil das dateisystem auf ner cd/dvd doch anders funktioniert.... 
<spionspion> sollte prinzipiell passen
<spionspion> simulier halt einfach erst mal
<animax> Alles klar. Danke Dir. Ich werde es ausprobieren.
<animax> jokrebel: Danke. 
<de_wwWolf> Soo meine lieben
<de_wwWolf> Skype stört mich
<de_wwWolf> und zwar mein headset
<de_wwWolf> nach ca. 10sec wird meine verbindung gekillt ... nicht die Webverbindung sondern die Bluetooth verbindung
<jokrebel> .ooO( Störfaktor entfernen? <gdr> )
<de_wwWolf> Das headset funktiopniet fehlerfrei aber mit Skype nicht
<apollo13> tja, dann heißts wohl: pech gehabt
<de_wwWolf> woran kann das liegen
<de_wwWolf> sei nich böse
<apollo13> skype ist closed source, wenn da was nicht geht heißts im normalfall, dass man nix tun kann
<apollo13> ich bin ehrlich
<hdp> Hast du schon den Support von Skype kontaktiert?
<de_wwWolf> gibt es ne ältere version die vielleicht stabieler iss
<de_wwWolf> support neeee
<apollo13> skype ist im linux nie wirklich stabil
<de_wwWolf> :-( gut zu wissen
<jokrebel> <- hier schon :-/
<apollo13> joah seit es pulseaudio kann gehts halbwegs
<de_wwWolf> mhhh
<de_wwWolf> mom mom
<de_wwWolf> Prüfen Sie /dev/dsp auf Berechtigungen.
<de_wwWolf> :-) ma schauen
<apollo13> /dev/dsp? stell von oss auf pulse um^^
<de_wwWolf> k ich schau ma
<de_wwWolf> Nicht auffindbar !!!
<de_wwWolf> hab Ubuntu 10.10 gibt es die Datei dort noch?
<apollo13> nö
<de_wwWolf> alternativ?
<apollo13> nö
<animax> Tschau.
<de_wwWolf> gg doll
<apollo13> ich sagte ja du willst pulse verwenden und nicht oss
<Fuchs> ,skype? de_wwWolf 
<shetlandpony> de_wwWolf, Skype ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Skype - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Fuchs> da das ganze sonst auch noch in bunt bebildert 
<basti> abend zusammen. ich habe ein kleines problem mit den abhängigkeiten bei einem kernelupdate. momentan ist es so, dass ich jedesmal die header manuell installieren und dann die nvidia module neu generieren muss, was etwas lästig ist. wie kann man das "automatisieren"?
<Fuchs> basti: das naechste mal den nvidiatreiber nicht manuell installieren, sondern ueber ein Paket, das sich sauber in dkms einklinkt. 
<Fuchs> ,dkms? basti 
<shetlandpony> Sorry Fuchs, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber dkms
<apollo13> dkms verwenden und das header metapackage installieren
<Fuchs> ,nvidia? basti 
<shetlandpony> basti: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia
<apollo13> damn fluffs ist schnell
<Fuchs> und halt von Hand: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/dkms
<de_wwWolf> thx Pony ... Ma schaun
<Fuchs> ,bot? de_wwWolf 
<shetlandpony> de_wwWolf: ich bin ein bot ;p
<de_wwWolf> lol
<spionspion> auch bots brauchen liebe
<basti> Fuchs, wurde über nvidia-current installiert
<Fuchs> basti: dann sollte das nicht notwendig sein, sondern bereits automatisiert passieren 
<basti> tut es eben nicht
<Fuchs> basti: welche Ubuntuversion, irgendwelche speziellen Kernel aus Fremdquellen oder so? 
<basti> nein, alles normal
<Fuchs> basti: dann lies den Artikel zu dkms inklusive moeglicher Problemloesungen. Und dann ggf. als Bug melden. 
<basti> die kernel header werden bei einem kernel update nicht automatisch installiert, oder? 
<Fuchs> nein 
<basti> also nur, wenn die zB dkms die abhänhigkeiten auflöst?
<Fuchs> eigentlich muss man den auch nur gegen neue Kernelversionen bauen 
<Fuchs> und genau dann springt dkms eigentlich auch an. Eigentlich. 
<basti> ohne die header geht es bei mir jedenfalls nicht. ich muss momentan jedesmal die header neu installieren und dann nvidia-current neu konfigureiern. al dpkg-reconfigure
<BuZZ-T> basti: wenn du linux-headers-generic installierst, werden die aktuellen Kernel Header beim update mitinstalliert
<apollo13> dkms log angucken?!
<basti> apollo13, da steht nicht wirklich etwas spannendes drin
<basti> https://gist.github.com/881865
<basti> BuZZ-T, habe das mal "installiert", mal schauen was beim nächsten update passiert. evtl fehlten ja wirklich nur die jeweiligen header
<BuZZ-T> das Paket ist ein Meta-Paket und hat immer eine Abhängigkeit auf das aktuelle Headerpaket
<jokrebel> weis zufällig jemand ob (und wie) es bei Chromium möglich ist, per Klick-aufs-Mausrad (oder auch anders?) ich glauch Smart-Scrolling heißt das, zu aktivieren?
<BuZZ-T> allerdings werden die alten dann nicht automatisch deinstalliert
<basti> Fuchs, meinst du den artikel? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/DKMS da steht leider nicht wirklich viel drin
<basti> BuZZ-T, wenn dann jeweils die aktuellen header installiert werden hilft das ja evtl schon. zumindenst muss ich dann nicht auch noch daran denken, wenn ich wieder vor dem schwarzen schirm sitze
<schweegi> habe firefox 4 per ppa unter ubuntu 10.10 aktualisiert, allerdings ist dieser auf englisch. wie stelle ich ihn auf deutsch um ?
<Fuchs> m(
<apollo13> gar nicht
<Frickelpit> so wie sonst auch, sprachpaket installieren
<spionspion> apollo13: Frickelpit, beide falsch
<apollo13> Frickelpit: mir wäre neu dass es die gibt, aber man lernt nie aus
<apollo13> na jetzt bin ich gespannt
<schweegi> Frickelpit, und wo? in synaptic finde ich dazu nix :( 
<spionspion> ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/firefox/releases/4.0/linux-i686/xpi/
<spionspion> steht ja sogar im ikhaya
<bekks> schweegi: Beschwer Dich beim Autor des PPA...
<spionspion> bekks:  bei mozilla direkt ?
<bekks> spionspion: Wer sagte denn, dass das PPA von mozilla ist?
<spionspion> was wetten wir?
<Fuchs> ist es, 
<Fuchs> und ihr wettet hier gar nichts, sondern bleibt ontopic, danke. 
<Frickelpit> spionspion: und das ist kein sprachpaket?
<spionspion> ah da haben sich meine gedanken überschlagen, hatte so wie sonst auch und paket sofort mit synaptic assoziert
<anwender> Dietmar Rudi
<Fuchs> anwender:? 
<anwender> Dietmar Rudi
<spionspion> bizarr
<cronon> hallo :)
<schweegi> spionspion, seite ist unterreichbar, aber habe ein alternatives sprachpaket gefundne. geht jetzt einwandfrei :) 
<cronon> ich habe ein problem, und zwar will icecast2 bei mir nicht starten, weil es keine berechtigung für den zugriff auf die konfigurationsdatei hat, die ich ihm gebe. wo kann ich die hinpacken, dass icecast2 die benutzen kann?
<spionspion> mozilla.org unerreichbar ? kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen, aber wenns nun passt..
<schweegi> spionspion, der FTP-Server reagierte nicht mehr. wohl wegen dem ansturm auf mozilla
<bekks> Im Mozilla PPA ist noch ein 4.0b13pre :)
<ghostcube> die geht sogar richtig gut
<spionspion> bekks , dann is das die falsche mozilla ppa
<apollo13> aktuell ist die 4rer nur in -next und -daily afaik
<bekks> Leider falsch herum.
<bekks> die ist nur in stable, in daily und next sind nur Betas.
<dadrc> 4 ist in mozilla-stable, die richtige
<dadrc> meh, zu langsam
<apollo13> -stable hat zumindest in maverick nix
<apollo13> damn bekams vor 3 stunden :(
<dadrc> apollo13, https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<apollo13> siehe post davor
<apollo13> ich war am stand t-4stunden
<dadrc> ah, ok. ja, alles lesen hilft manchmal ;)
<jokrebel> cu
<LupusE> hi
<hardcore> wie kriegt man die uptime von einem server raus, wenn der schon gebootet wurde? also die uptime die er vorher hatte
<Deem> wie bekomme ich es hin, dass ich mit alsa und pulseaudio den effekt von stereomix unter windows simulieren kann?
<dadrc> Was macht denn Stereomix unter Windows?
<ppq> Deem: mit alsa? pulseaudio runterschmeißen und ~/.asoundrc nutzen :P
<ppq> pulseaudio kann's aber auch von sich aus, afaik
<bekks> Es mischt zwei Kanäle zu einem zusammen und verteilt den dann wieder auf zwei.
<bekks> Super Sache - und so schön unnötig bei Stereo :)
<Deem> ppq: ich nutze die asoundrc ohne die würde pulseaudio gar nicht gehn :D
<Deem> wie soll das mit pulseaudio funktionieren? ich hab gesucht ohne ende und nix gefunden in pulse
<Deem> bekks: stereo mix hat aber den auch den vorteil, dass du die ausgabe aufnehmen und am linin ausgang wieder ausgeben kannst. also direkt local aufnehmen ohne klinkenstecker
<bekks> Deem: Wieso sollte das nur mit Stereomix gehen?
<mini2> wie kann ich mit awk das erste feld einer textdatei ändern?
<Deem> bekks: womit kann man das denn noch machn?
<mini2> mir ist das schreiben auf das Feld (also spalte) nicht bekannt einfach $1="text" klappt nicht
<bekks> Deem: Was genau ist der Sinn dahinter, etwas, was nach Line-Out geht, aufzunehmen, um es dann auf Line-In wiederzugeben?
<Deem> bekks: damit kann man zb youtube videos direkt ins ts streamen
<Deem> oder musik direkt per shoutcast an einen stream senden
<freeman_> nabend leute
<freeman_> habt ihr mal einen tipp für mich bez. VirtualBox OSE  unter Ubuntu 10.10 64bit das  auf einen Core  i7 620M laufen 
<freeman_> die 64bit variante die ich virtualisieren möchte von ubuntu server edition will einfach net starten
<mini2> ich möchte dem ersten feld einer textdatei mit awk die zeilennummer zuweisen und speichern, wie geht das? awk '{$1=(NR)}' file
<freeman_> weil virtualbox meint es gäbe keinen 64 bit Prozessor :-(
<freeman_> kann mir jemand biesbezüglich mal einen tipp geben
<ppq> freeman_: also erstmal gibts inzwischen die ose/puel aufteilung nicht mehr. virtualbox-4.0 ist open source, das addon für usb ist unfrei
<sdx23> freeman_: was sagt uname -a #?
<bekks> freeman_: kann deine cpu 64bit guests?
<freeman_> uname -a sagt x64
<freeman_> http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=43560
<freeman_> also sollte ja klappen wenn ich das richtig auf der intel seite lese
<bekks> Hast du vtx im Bios auch eingeschaltet?
<ppq> freeman_: hast du in den einstellungen dieser virtualbox auch "Ubuntu (64 Bit)" ausgewählt?
<freeman_> ja das hab ich ppq
<freeman_> virtualisierungssachen sind bei mir alle aktiviert was ich so gesehen habe
<bekks> Und die, die du nicht gesehen hast?
<freeman_> im Bios
<ppq> was genau sagt denn virtualbox?
<freeman_> glaube nicht das ich da was übersehen
<bekks> glauben ist nicht wissen.
<sdx23> mini2: '{print NR " " $_}' sowas da?
<mgolisch> was genau ist denn die fehlermeldung?
<freeman_> moment wechsle mal auf den laptop 
<vuxi> Hallo. Ist die aktuelle Version von Natty schon halbwegs benutzbar ? Hab jetzt grade Zeit und die nächsten Monate eher nicht.
<bekks> vuxi: Nein.
<vuxi> so schlimm ?
<Frickelpit> ,natty? vuxi 
<shetlandpony> vuxi: Die naechste Ubuntuversion nach Maverick Meerkat wird 11.04 Natty Narwhal (Schicker Narwal) heissen. Bis zum Release am 28.04.2011 gibts Support dazu nur in #ubuntu-de+1 oder #ubuntu+1. Mehr Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Natty_Narwhal [natty narwal]
<bekks> Es ist keine stabile Version.
<vuxi> das weiss ich auch
<LupusE> bekks: warum nicht? ich benutze es, udn habe bisher nur einen kompletten datenverlust, 2 neu installationen und 17 abstuerze gehabt. das ist besser als windows :P
<LupusE> vuxi: nicht erns nehmen!
<LupusE> err, ernst
<vuxi> deswegen frag ich ja
<mini2> sdx23: das ändert das erste feld zwar nicht, aber das hilft mir deutlich weiter, danke schön
<vuxi> das es einen Monat vor der Veröffentlichung noch so eine Katastrophe ist hätte ich allerdings nicht gedacht
<freeman_> folgender fehler tritt bei mir auf: http://www.imagesup.de/bild-Bildschirmfotopng-105249.htm
<freeman_> hab das paket installiert versteh das einfach net
<mgolisch> freeman_: wo hast du was installiert?
<mgolisch> freeman_: wie hast du virtualbox installiert?
<LupusE> mini2: schau dir z.b. das youtube-dl script an. das git es schon und da sind brauchbare loesungen zu sehen.
<Deem> fürs protokoll ich hab das mit stereomix gelöst. man muss per pactl list herausfinden, welches audiodevice als monitor fungiert. diesen dann in die ~/.asoundrc schreiben und dann kann man nach einem neustart von alsa ein monitor device unter pulseaudio auswählen
<freeman_> über die synaptic paketverwaltung
<freeman_> virtual box 3.2.8 ose
<freeman_> wie sie angeboten wird
<bekks> Das ist nicht die aktuelle vbox version.
<bekks> Die aktuelle ist 4.0.4, und 3.x wird nicht mehr von vbox supported.
<freeman_> :-(
<freeman_> orje
<freeman_> also net optimal das Ganze
<Fuchs> freeman_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VirtualBox/Installation  << da
<mini2> LupusE: für die perfekte lösung fehlt mir noch noch wie man "$_" ersetzt durch "$_ aber nicht spalte 1"
<freeman_> ok vielen dank mal so machen
<freeman_> hoffe es klappt
<freeman_> http://pastebin.com/NWNnMYBW
<freeman_> bekomme den fehler wenn ich das image starten will
<freeman_> will vorher http://pastebin.com/NWNnMYBW
<freeman_> mit dem befehl sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup 
<freeman_> die fehlenden dateien installieren klappt aber net
<bekks> Installiere vorher die kernel header.
<freeman_> ok danke
<freeman_> bin grad dabei
<freeman_> hmm geht noch immer net
<freeman_> http://www.imgbox.de/show/img/ZMkkPo9dOS.png
<freeman_> kommt der fehler auf einmal
<freeman_> check das nicht ganz
<LupusE> entweder ein modul ist nicht geladen oder ein dienst. wuerde ich raten.
<bekks> vmware, xen und kvm module entladen vorher. gn8.
<freeman_> läuft bei mir alles net :-( diese dienste
<freeman_> mist komme nicht auf den fehler drauf
<freeman_> so komm auf den fehler nicht drauf
<freeman_> wieder der gleiche fehler
<LupusE> wenn du nicht sagst was du (zwischenzeitlich) tust (ausser das gleiche nochmal), dann kann dir keiner folgen.
<freeman_> versuche die virtuelle maschine zu starten
<freeman_> und der fehler kommt wieder
<LupusE> danke ..  das hilft. und ich hoffe fuer sich, du meintest es nicht so, wie es klang.
<freeman_> hab auch restarted wegs kernel headers
<LupusE> okay, du hast restarted. wegen der kernel header. okay.
<LupusE> aber du glaubst bekks, oder? du kennst lsmod?
<freeman_> jop stimmt
<freeman_> vboxdrv läuft
<freeman_> definitiv
<LupusE> 23:09  bekks> vmware, xen und kvm module entladen vorher. gn8.
<LupusE> ich finde darin nichts von vboxdrv.
<freeman_> http://www.imgbox.de/show/img/aVdBx5y0Jm.png
<freeman_> hab die software nicht installiert
<LupusE> werde ich nicht anklicken.
<freeman_> xen usw.
<freeman_> :-(
<LupusE> vorsicht, wiederholung:
<LupusE> 23:20  LupusE> aber du glaubst bekks, oder? du kennst lsmod?
<ThreeM> freeman_  welche cpu hast du?
<freeman_> ja habe lsmod durchgeführt und nach den modulen gesucht fand aber keine
<freeman_> Intel  Core i7 M620
<ThreeM> hmm: guck mit lsmod ob der vboxdrv in der liste auftaucht
<ThreeM> wenns so ist, check dein bios ob Virtualisierungstechnik aktiviert ist
<freeman_> ja steht drin
<freeman_> ok mach ich bis gleich
<ThreeM> steht do h in der fehlermeldung?!
<ThreeM> naja
#ubuntu-de 2011-03-23
<kraut> moin
<bullgard4> '~$ lsb_release -a; No LSB modules available.' Was ist ein »LSB module«?
<Frickelpit> bullgard4: http://www.embedded-linux.de/index.php/archiv/9-allgemeines/56-linux-foundation-veroeffentlicht-neue-lsb-version
<shetlandpony> Frickelpit's url: http://tinyurl.com/4j7yrzg | Linux Foundation veröffentlicht neue LSB Version
<bullgard4> Frickelpit: Danke!
<Nalkem> moin moin
<bazZ289> moin, ist es möglich ubuntu per virtual box auf einem usb stick zu installieren?
<Freeway92> moin
<bazZ289> moin
<k1l> bazZ289: ja, sollte aber auch mit unetbootin direkt gehen, ohne den umweg über eine vbox
<bazZ289> ah ok 
<k1l> ,unetbootin? bazZ289 
<shetlandpony> bazZ289, unetbootin ist ein einfaches freies Programm, das man nutzt, um eine Linux/BSD-Distribution ohne CD/DVD-Laufwerk zu installieren. Weiter siehe: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/UNetbootin
<bazZ289> ok
<bazZ289> is das für windows auch geeignet?
<k1l> yep
<bazZ289> k
<bazZ289> wenn ich das mit unetbootin installiert habe auf dem usb stick
<bazZ289> habe ich sozusagen ein vollwertiges ubuntu auf meinem usb stick
<bazZ289> und kein live system
<bazZ289> wo alle daten hinterher wieder gelöscht sind wenn ich es runterfahre
<bazZ289> ?
<Freeway92> das ist möglich
<LetoThe2nd> bazZ289: also, _vollwertig_ ist schon anders. aber du hast persistente daten, ja.
<bazZ289> genau sowas mein ich
<LetoThe2nd> ,enter? bazZ289 
<shetlandpony> bazZ289: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<bazZ289> also auch ein thunderbird
<bazZ289> firefox
<bazZ289> miranda
<Freeway92> ja
<bazZ289> filezilla, halt alles was ein system so braucht. 
<bazZ289> kk
<joschi> bazZ289: bevor du noch jede einzelne anwendung abfragst, könntest du es einfach mal ausprobieren…
<LetoThe2nd> .. und bald ein ignore, wenn du so weiter machst. und ja, du kannst alles installieren, wenn der stick genug platz hat und die persistente zone gross genug ist.
<joschi> bazZ289: miranda gibt es übrigens nicht nativ für linux
<bazZ289> was heisst das joschi?
<levu> Hi, immer wenn ich mich neu einlogge, kommt die Tastaturbelegung de nodeadkeys dazu, ich lösch sie aber nachm Login ist sie wieder da, woran kann das liegen?
<k1l> bazZ289: nix miranda für linux. entweder über den umweg mit wine (eher schlechte lösung) oder eine ähnliches programm benutzen:
<k1l> ,instant_messenger_vergleich? bazZ289 
<shetlandpony> bazZ289, Instant_Messenger_Vergleich ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Instant_Messenger_Vergleich - Weitere Infos im query ...
<bazZ289> k
<_moep_> wie zeichne ich in gimp ne linie
<_moep_> so wie das linientool aus paint
<Guschtel> mach 
<Guschtel> ne auswahl
<Guschtel> oder mit dem vektor-tool
<_moep_> u dann?
<Guschtel> drück B => pfad-tool und dann am pfad nachziehen
<Guschtel> dann haste ne linie
<_moep_> ah
<_moep_> mit dem farbeimer kann ich es auch füllen
<Minipluto> kann man bei einer Samba-Freigabe mit Schreibrechten ein Kontingent festlegen, dass z.B. maximal 1GB geschrieben werden darf? Es würde auch genügen, wenn das User-spezifisch, also für alle Freigaben, auf die mit User xy geschrieben wird, wäre.
<LetoThe2nd> Minipluto: stichwort: quotas
<Guschtel> _moep_: du kannst auch aus nem pfad ne auswahl erzeugen
<levu> _moep_: GIMP Hilfe: II.7.13.: Eine gerade Linie zeichnen
<Guschtel> aber eigentlich will derjenige, der sowas fragt kein gimp, sondern krita o.ä.
<_moep_> thx
<levu> Guschtel: ist krita so ähnlich wie Paint? Ich habe schon einige der Malprogramme im Repo getestet aber ich muss leider sagen, so einfach wie paint ist kaum eins (oder sie haben so ne schlimme GUI dass es unbedienbar ist)
<LetoThe2nd> pinta :-)
<Minipluto> LetoThe2nd: da lässt sich einiges zu finden, vielen Dank =)
<Guschtel> levu: http://www.koffice.org/krita/ is aber halt kde
<levu> LetoThe2nd: ja, pinta ist super, aber als ich es das letzte Mal getestet hab, war es viel zu instabil
<levu> Guschtel: hmm, k, wenn da nicht die ganzen riesigen dependencys wären, wäre ein KDE Programm ja nicht so schlimm :)
<Guschtel> krita ist (hier) noch nie gecrashed
<LetoThe2nd> levu: ich brauch sowas nicht oft, zum glück. aber für mich hats funktioniert.
<levu> s/dependencys/dependencies/
<shetlandpony> levu meant: Guschtel: hmm, k, wenn da nicht die ganzen riesigen dependencies wären, wäre ein KDE Programm ja nicht so schlimm :)
<LetoThe2nd> levu: meine lieblingsprogramme zeichnen sich eher durch ausgezeichnete stabilität aus ... (vim, gcc, git) ... *SCNR*
<levu> Guschtel: ne, pinta war es, was gechrashed ist ;)
<bazZ011> also unetbootin hat jetzt die ubuntu cd auf den stick kopiert
<bazZ011> aber nix installiert
<bazZ011> oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?
<levu> LetoThe2nd: jupp, ack :) aber BMP per vim oder per hex editor zu machen ist zeitaufwändig ;)
<bazZ011> als ich mit dem usb stick gestartet habe, fragte mich der stick ob ich live ar beiten will oder installieren will...
<LetoThe2nd> levu: deswegen: keine BMPs machen :-)
<bazZ011> kann mir das jemand erklären?
<Freeway92> look pm ;)
<bazZ011> k
<LetoThe2nd> bazZ011: kann sein, dass unetbootin selber das nicht unterstützt, sondern nur der ubuntu-eigene usb-creator.
<levu> LetoThe2nd: von der Möglichkeit, PNG oder so per hex editor machen, hab ich mal abgesehen ;) Aber svg mach ich natürlich mit vim :)
<LetoThe2nd> Freeway92: nimmst du das ticket?
<Nalkem> kann mir wer helfen ssi beim apache unter ubuntu 10.04 zum laufen zu bringen? (http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apache/SSI) ... leider funktioniert das beispiel bei mir nicht ... :/
<TheInfinity> Nalkem: dann schau mal ins log was da los ist :)
<Nalkem> TheInfinity: das ists ja ... finde dort nix ... die includes werden als html kommentar ausgeliefert .... 
<levu> Nalkem: hast du das Modul aktiviert (a2enmod name) und den apache neu gestartet (apache2ctl graceful)?
<TheInfinity> das klingt deutlich eher nach einem problem deines php scriptes ...
<Nalkem> levu: ja, ist enabled und neu gestartet
<k1l> bazZ011: das fragt er am anfang immer. wähle einfach: live benutzen aus.
<Nalkem> TheInfinity: ist das beispiel auf der genannten seite
<levu> Hi, immer wenn ich mich neu einlogge, kommt die Tastaturbelegung de nodeadkeys dazu, ich lösch sie aber nachm Login ist sie wieder da, woran kann das liegen?
<TheInfinity> Nalkem: hast du die vhost config richtig gemacht und endet deine beispieldatei auch auf shtml?
<Minipluto> levu: im Loginscreen müsste am unteren Bildrand eine Leiste sein, wo man die Tastaturbelegung einstellen kann. Wenn diese eine andere als die im System eingestellte ist, wird die aus dem GDM verwendet. Also vor dem Einloggen dort mal nachsehen
<levu> Minipluto: danke
<Nalkem> TheInfinity: vhost ist richtig, aber das mit dem shtml ... ist ein fehler ... ok ... also funktioniert ssi erstmal .... leider brauch ich es auch fuer html (die webseite nutzt es so) .... zumindest funktioniert also ssi schonmal (ein schritt weiter :)
<levu> Minipluto: ja, danke, die die da eingestellt ist, wird automatisch zu meinen hinzugefügt, danke :) ist halt total nervig, weil ich immer zwischen US und DE wechsle und wenn dann noch ne 3. dabei ist das togglen immer verwirrend ;)
<TheInfinity> Nalkem: dann musst bei den AddType sachen spielen gehen :)
<Minipluto> levu: jupp das Problem hatte ich auch schon, da war das in GDM aus irgendeinem Grund auf US, obwohl ich nur DE haben wollte *G*
<Nalkem> TheInfinity: hab ich schon, ausser alten config mit uebernommen ... AddHandler server-parsed .htm .html  ... ggf hat sich da ja was geaendert ... also ran wieder an dokus *g*
<levu> Minipluto: solange du nur eine hast, ist es ja nicht so das Problem, aber wenn ich schon total in routine vom chatprogramm in den code editor wechsle und die super taste drücke um die tastaturbelegung zu wechseln und der ist danach nicht in US sondern in DE nodeadkeys, dann ist das einfach nur total nervig :D
<Nalkem> TheInfinity: danke, habs nun gefunden ... heist nun etwas anders :)
<TheInfinity> Nalkem: wenn das n bissl anders heisst musst du das "wirklich" n bissl länger schon haben aufm alten server, apache 2.0 ist schon n weilchen draussen *g*
<Nalkem> TheInfinity: stammt zwar auch von apache2 .... aber ist schon eeetwas aelter *lol*
<TheInfinity> Nalkem: :)
<Nalkem> (da war noch alles in httpd.conf drinn ;)
<bullgard4> Warum gibt '~$ sudo netstat -tunap' für den Namen des Prozesses 985 "0" aus, während '~ps aux' dafür "dictd" anzeigt?
<IchEsseDichAuf> wenn ich PID eines processes kenne, kann ich X11 dazu bringen mir den zugehörigen fenster zu zeigen?
<levu> Wenn ich mich neu einlogge ist rhythmbox nie im sound menu, erst wenn ich es einmal gestartet habe, kann man das ändern?
<solcero> Hallo , ich hab nen VPN Clienten den ich gerne beim starten des Systems (Ubuntu 10.10) automatisch starten möchte - wichtig wäre halt das das netzwerk schon komplett gestartet ist und eine Verbindung mit dem internet besteht. Kann mir jemand sagen wie man das am schlausten machen kann?
<dAnjou> solcero: warum geht der vpn client im network manager applet nich?
<solcero> ich benutze hamachi in der console
<ppq> solcero: ich hatte den cisco vpn client mal als autostart in kde eingetragen. mit lankabel und dhcp war das netzwerk immer schon da wenn der gestartet ist
<solcero> hmm auf der kiste ist kein X11 bzw KDE oder so 
<ppq> dann trags doch in die ~/.profile oder ~/.bash_profile oder ~/.bash_login, je nach dem was du da nutzt
<ppq> wird dann beim login ausgeführt
<solcero> ppq: die frage ist führt er das script immer beim starten aus oder nur wenn ich mich einlogge weil das gerät steht irgenwo rum udn soll halt durch den clienten erreichbar sein
<ppq> solcero: immer nur beim login. 
<solcero> ppq: ok - dann muss ich es anders machen weil da ist niemand in der nähe und ich muss das gerät im notfall neustarten können
<ppq> wenn du die kiste nur über WOL oder so hochfährst und dann das vpn stehen soll musst du das wohl anders lösen
<ppq> btw, wieso eigentlich hamachi und kein normales vpn?
<solcero> ppq: weil es einige user gibt die das wohl nur benutzen - aber frag mich bitte nicht warum XD
<solcero> wie kann man per shell prüfen ob ein programm gestartet ist ? dann könnte ich ja per cron das einfach alle 2 min starten - 
<koegs> pgrep / ps
<upp> hi
<solcero> koegs: danke
<bazZ879> MOIN
<bazZ879> wo finde ich bei ubuntu gparted oder ein partitionierungsprogramm?
<LetoThe2nd> bazZ879: system->verwaltung->... wenns installiert ist. falls nicht: installieren. :-)
<bazZ879> kk
<bazZ879> verusche mich an einem live persistent usb stick zu erstellen
<bazZ879> hat jemand damit erfahrung?
<bazZ879> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Live-USB_-_persistente_installation
<LetoThe2nd> bazZ879: bitte. ich sags mal wieder. NICHT IMMER ENTER NACH EINEM HALBEN SATZ DRÜCKEN!!! beschreibe dein problem, und wo's hakt. auf pauschale "kennt sich jemand aus"-fragen wirst du so gut wie nie eine sinnvolle antowrt kriegen.
<LetoThe2nd> bazZ879: beschreibe was du bisher gemachthast, wie weit du gekommen bist, wo's hakt, was die fehlermeldungen sind.
<upp> ich habe einen Problem mit ubuntu 10.04, wenn ich über putty gehe also ssh, "server unexpectedly closed network connection" wenn ich apache starten möchte http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400012/, ich habe viel gesucht im internet, leider habe ich immer noch kein lösung gefunden
<upp> achso ich habe vergessen, ich kann nur über webmin an diese maschine kommen, aber alles ist im LAN halt 
<bazZ879> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit einen Persistent Live USB Stick unter windows zu erstellen?
<germ86> ja ist auf http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download beschrieben
<bazZ879> wo genau? finde da nur die kopie einer ubuntu installation auf usb stick zu ziehen
<bazZ879> aber keine anleitung wie diese hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Live-USB_-_persistente_installation#Formatierung
<upp> könnte mich villeicht jemanden helfen
<LetoThe2nd> ,geduld? upp
<shetlandpony> upp: Bitte Gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<bazZ879> ok dann frag ich mal, gibt es auch einen neuling freundlichen Ubuntu support channel?
<upp> ok sorry
<koegs> bazZ879: da das hier ein ubuntu-channel ist, sollte es dich nicht wundern, wenn niemand eine anleitung für "windows" hat...
<koegs> ansonsten wäre die Empfehlung: lass die Ubuntu-Live CD in einer Virtualbox laufen, dort kannst du dann den Stick entsprechend der Anleitung bearbeiten
<bazZ879> ja das habe ich bisher versucht, doch da gibt es zu viele komplikationen denen ich aus dem weg gehen möchte. denn ich möchte hier nicht mit vielen kleinen Fragen aufschlagen im channel.
<LetoThe2nd> (warum überhaupt virtualbox...man kann livecds auch direkt booten...)
<koegs> Leto: wäre auch ne möglichkeit ;-)
<bazZ879> nicht wenn man nebenher fragen hat und sie im irc channel stellen will...
<koegs> geht auch mit der live-cd...
<LetoThe2nd> bazZ879: keiner hier hat was gegen viele fragen. wir haben nur was gegen Leute, die a) um den heissen brei rumreden oder b) googlefaul sind oder c) den channel sinnlos mit satzfragmenten fluten. alles andere ist ok, solange es ubuntu-support ist.
<LetoThe2nd> bazZ879: und es ist absolut kein problem, mit der livecd hierher zu kommen. freenode hat nen webchat - fertig.
<bazZ879> steht auf jedenfall nicht zur debatte, habe eine vbox laufen und nen ubuntu installiert. dort bin ich bei dem punkt formatierung angelangt. 
<LetoThe2nd> seh grade, die anleitung ist zeimlich umständlich...
<LetoThe2nd> bazZ879: starte doch einfach mal das programm "startmedienersteller", bzw. "usb-creator-gtk" in der konsole.
<bazZ879> ok mom. ich habe es mit linux live usb creaotr versucht. doch leider hat er nach der erstellung keine persistant version angeboten. genau diese suche ich damit ich dauerhaft meine configs speichern kann.
<bazZ879> ok ist gestartet leto
<LetoThe2nd> bazZ879: bitte vorne dran highlighten, sonst funktioniert das nicht. du kannst dazu auch tabcompletion nutzen.
<LetoThe2nd> ,tabcompletion? bazZ879 
<shetlandpony> bazZ879: Bei vielen IRC-Clients ist es moeglich mit Hilfe der Tab-Taste den Nickname anderer Nutzer zu vervollstaendigen. Tippe beispielsweise shet<Tab> um shetlandpony zu erhalten. Derartiges Verhalten ist im Uebrigen an vielen Stellen anzutreffen, beispielsweise auch im Grossteil der Shells.
<LetoThe2nd> bazZ879: das ding ist eigentlich selbsterklärend, und sollte ohne grossen akt nen persistenten stick erstellen können....
<bazZ879> LetoThe2nd muss ich noch eine option anhaken bevor ich startmedium erstellen drücke?
<LetoThe2nd> bazZ879: http://media.cdn.ubuntu-de.org/wiki/attachments/51/18/screenshot.png <- hier einfach sicherstellen, dass der reservierte extrabereich aktiviert ist. das ist dann der platz für deine persistenten daten.
<bazZ879> LetoThe2nd: also ich habe jetzt die cd drin, den usb stick als datenträger, doch alles andere ist noch ausgegraut. muss ich vorher den usb stick formatieren und partitionieren? welche partition soll ich dann erstennen? habe nen 8 GB stick
<LetoThe2nd> bazZ879: nicht von hand, einfach das ding machen lassen. -> "Datenträger wird gelöscht"
<bazZ879> LetoThe2nd: Also ich bin jetzt an dem punkt: ISO ist eingelegt und gefunden, Zu verwendender Datenträger ist gefunden. Doch alles andere darunter ist ausgegraut ausser der knopf Datenträger löschen.
<LetoThe2nd> 14:17 < LetoThe2nd> bazZ879: nicht von hand, einfach das ding machen lassen. -> "Datenträger wird  gelöscht"
<bazZ879> LetoThe2nd: Der Button "Startmedium erstellen" ist ausgegraut. Also möchte ich den USB Stick manuell löschen. Da gibt es folgenden Fehler: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<LetoThe2nd> bazZ879: "Also möchte ich den  USB Stick manuell löschen.
<LetoThe2nd> bazZ879: heisst das du hast den knopf gedrückt, den ich jetzt zweimal gesagt habe?
<bazZ879> LetoThe2nd: da kein anderer button aktiviert ist. alles ist grau hinterlegt...
<bazZ879> LetoThe2nd: Reden wir aneinander vorbei?
<LetoThe2nd> bazZ879: ich nicht. ich habe dir eine klare ja/nein-frage gestellt.
<bazZ879> LetoThe2nd: Dann frage ich dich jetzt welchen Knopf meintest du den du bereits zweimal gesagt hast?
<LetoThe2nd> 14:19 < LetoThe2nd> 14:17 < LetoThe2nd> bazZ879: nicht von hand, einfach das ding machen lassen. ->  "Datenträger wird  gelöscht"
<koegs> Datenträger selektieren (z.B. /dev/sdb) und dann auf "Datenträger löschen" gehen...
<LetoThe2nd> bazZ879: diesen knopf, dens auf dem screenshot gibt. 
<LetoThe2nd> bazZ879: wenns den bei dir nicht gibt, sag das. aber einfach mit was anderem weiterreden ist mehr als kontraproduktiv.
<bazZ879> LetoThe2nd: Ich habe bereits erwähnt das ich den Knopf "Datenträger löschen" gedrückt habe. Dort gab es den erwähnten Fehler. Auf deinem Screenshot ist leider kein knopf markiert den ich drücken sollte. Dort ist der Cursor lediglich auf Startmedium erstellen in der Oberen Leiste.
<LetoThe2nd> gnah.
<LetoThe2nd> bazZ879: dann wäre jetzt mein ansatz, 1) das tool zu beenden 2) auf dem stick von hand eine einzige grosse fat-partition anzulegen 3) das tool neu zu starten.
<bazZ879> LetoThe2nd: Jetzt kommt der knackpunkt. Es gibt jetzt zwei datenträger sdb und sdb1. wenn ich sdb1 markiere gibt er alle anderen funktionen frei
<LetoThe2nd> kopf->tisch.
<LetoThe2nd> das sagst du jetzt, nachdem wir uns 15min über ausgegraute funktionen unterhalten haben!?!?!?
<LetoThe2nd> koegs: magst du das ticket?
<bazZ879> LetoThe2nd: ist mir auch erst eben aufgefallen.
<upp> LetoThe2nd: ich habe so viel gewartert, trozdem habe ich bis kein Atwortet gekriegt
<LetoThe2nd> upp: kannst schon nochmal fragen, aber wenns keiner weiss... sowas kommt vor. vllt. heute abend nochmal probieren oder im forum.
<upp> my ubuntu 10.04 funktioniert nicht mehr so richtig, nach dem ich update gemacht habe, apache zeig mir einen fehler meldung, wenn ich die im google eingebe zeigt mir dass es um einen Bug handeln, ausserdem ich kann nicht mehr an diese host via ssh zugreifen
<levu> gibts bei Linux so was wie nen nice wert für bandbreite?
<ppq> was du wahrscheinlich suchst nennt sich qos
<ppq> oder meinst du pro prozess?
<levu> ppq: ja, eigentlich pro prozess, damit mein videostreaming die bandbreite bekommt, die es braucht, und die downloads im hintergrund langsamer geladen werden
<ppq> hm, alternativ könntest du nen downloadmanager nutzen, mit dem man die verwendete bandbreite limitieren kann
<levu> ppq: das Problem ist, dass der download aus der arte mediathek ist, wofür ich ein spezielles python script nutzen muss
<levu> ppq: es würde mir schon reichen wenn ich so was hätte: limit-bandwidth ./arte7 ...
<ppq> sowas gibts
<levu> also irgendein tool, was die bandbreite von außen begrenzt
<ppq> such mal im ubuntuusers forum nach traffic shaping
<levu> ppq: danke
<ppq> allerdings muss man das programm neu starten, wenn man was ändern will
<levu> ppq: besser als nichts :)
<ppq> levu: falls du's noch nicht gefunden hast, trickle hieß das teil
<levu> ppq: ah, danke, ich bin gerade im Wiki auf Skripte/Traffic-Shaping gelandet :)
<animax> Hallo zusammen, habe 10.04, plötzlich keinen Ton mehr. Wiedergabelautstärke steht auf maximal, Lautsprecher sind eingestöpselt, Monitorlautstärke ist eingestellt, alles normal. ???
<dadrc> "plötzlich".
<animax> Ja, seit heute.
<hexe25> hallo jemand vom ikhaya team online?
<dadrc> Updates gemacht? Dinge verstellt?
<animax> dadrc: Gerade ein Video gestartet, kein Ton.
<LetoThe2nd> hexe25: frag mal in #ubuntuusers
<k1l> hexe25: frag mal besser in #ubuntuusers
<animax> dadrc: Nein, nichts.
<hexe25> danke schön
<coc00n> animax welche software?
<animax> Software?
<dadrc> animax, mal eine mp3 in einem anderen Player getestet, um den Fehler einzugrenzen?
<bazZti> LetoThe2nd: Ich hab nunmal von dem live usb stick gebootet. doch leider fragt er mich ob ich ubuntu ausprobieren will oder installieren will.
<animax> dadrc: Nee, noch nich. Du meinst, mal den VLC ausprobieren oder so?
<dadrc> animax, ajo. Irgendeinen anderen Player einfach, um zu gucken, ob da vielleicht was verstellt ist.
<animax> dadrc: VLC geht auch nix.
<dadrc> animax, das Video hat aber Ton, ja? ;)
<animax> dadrc: Ja sicher. ;-)
<bazZti> wie highlightet man bitte nen post?
<dadrc> Dann mach mal eine Konsole auf und start darin alsamixer
<LetoThe2nd> bazZti: und wenn du "auprobieren" wählst, sind die daten nicht persistent?
<k1l> bazZti: warum wählst du nicht einfach ausprobieren?
<dadrc> Da kannst du die einzelnen Ausgänge auch noch mal muten (mit m)
<bazZti> hatte ich gerade mal versucht. doch mal angenommen ich sage ausprobieren. installiere thunderbird. wird thunderbird nach dem neustart auch noch auf dem usb stick zu finden seinß
<bazZti> wenn ihr meint das ist richtig dann ist gut. ich werde gleich nochmal neu booten mmit usb stick und installiertem thunderbird.
<animax> dadrc: Was soll ich da nun  machen? http://img715.imageshack.us/img715/2215/ton1.png
<l33t> guten tag zusammen
<l33t> kann mir jemand helfen wenn ich mit wine spielen möchte funktioniert die maus aber die tastatur nicht
<dadrc> animax, sieht eigentlich alles richtig aus. Schade, da hätte ich eine falsche Einstellung vermutet.
<k1l> bazZti: wenn du eine persistente installation gemacht hast, dann ja.
<bazZti> kk thx
<k1l> l33t: schau in die appdb, da gibts bei zig wine versionen und spielen zig workarounds
<k1l> ,appdb? l33t 
<shetlandpony> l33t, appdb ist eine Sammlung von Testberichten und Bewertungen fuer Programme unter Wine: http://appdb.winehq.org
<l33t> ich bin ein linux nub nur vorab xD
<l33t> die tastatur ging ja dann nicht mehr dann ma kurz wenn ich die fenster switche dann nich keine ahnung =(
<animax> dadrc: Scheiße, sorry, mein Monitor spinnt wieder. Habe ihn einmal ausgemacht und wieder angeschaltet, jetzt ist der Ton wieder da. Mir fällt ein Stein vom Herzen.
<dadrc> na denn.
<animax> dadrc: Danke. :-DD
<coc00n> dachte du hast boxen animax
<animax> cocOOn: Nee.
<animax> Er muckt aber auch unter Windows, hat jetzt nix mit Linux zu tun.
<animax> Allerdings hatte er dieses Verhalten bis jetzt NUR unter Windows.
<animax> Deshalb ist mir nicht eingefallen, ihn an und aus zu machen.
<animax> Na ja. 
<l33t> ich habe gemacht was im winehq steht ich habe wine tausendemale neuinstalliert ich weiss nicht weiter =(
<koegs> l33t: es gibt auch #winehq, evtl. haben die zu der speziellen wine-version und dem spiel einen hint
<unicom> Hallo - kommt adobe flash 10.2.153.1 über die Aktualisierungsverwaltung, oder muss man das selbst runterladen & installieren?
<koegs> ach er war schon weg...
<ppq> unicom: wenn du es ursprünglich über die paketverwaltung installiert hast, wird's auch darüber geupdatet
<ppq> unicom: allerdings nur, wenn das update aus sicherheitsgründen notwendig ist. was aber bei flash eigentlich jedes mal der fall ist :D
<unicom> @ppq - ist es bei dir schon geupdated worden? ich dachte ich hätte es über synaptic installiert gehabt...
<apollo13> ich hab hier 10.3 d162
<ppq> ich habe 10.2.152.27 aus der paketverwaltung
<ppq> (ubuntu 10.04)
<ppq> bzw. 10.2 r152
<apollo13> 10.10 hier, aber da 64 bit ist das wahrscheinlich händisch installiert
<ppq> hab aus der paketverwaltung auch als amd64 die 32bit version.. mit ia32-libs
<unicom> hm und die neuste version wird demnächst in die paketquellen eingespielt?
<k1l> unicom: software updates gibt es nicht. nur sicherheitsupdates werden gepatcht. neue versionssprünge gibts meist nur mit nem neuen release
<ppq> ja, weiß aber nicht wann
<unicom> k1l - d.h. um software updates zu bekommen muss man die ppa(heißt so glaub ich) von den quellen verwenden?
<Fuss-im-Ohr> dere
<k1l> unicom: meist sind die ppas aktueller. allerdings sind es wieder fremdquellen und können auch probleme wegen den abhängigkeiten bereiten.
<ppq> für flash gibts normalerweise updates im lucid-security repo
<apollo13> unicom: gibt es nen besonderen grund warum du die neue flash version brauchst?
<ppq> und lucid-updates sogar auch
<k1l> unicom: wenn du nicht die neuste version brauchst (und ich meine wirklich brauchen) dann würde ich warten bzw mal in den genannte updates/security quellen gucken
<unicom> @apollo13 - wenn ich chromium laufen lasse und z.B. youtube öffne "meckert" der browser
<apollo13> ja und?
<apollo13> btw chromium hat sein eigenes flash soweit ich weiß
<k1l> unicom: also hier unter 10.04 mit chromium und der eben genannten version aus den quellen meckert nichts
<k1l> wenn auf warez seiten gemeckert wird, damit sie dir nen trojaner oder nen abo andrehen können ist das was anderes und gehört hier eh nicht hin.
<unicom> ist youtube.de ne warez seite? lol - nein darum geht es nicht
<animax> Tschaui.
<unicom> @k1l - Hinweis ist" Fehler und Abstürze in Google Chrome: Veraltete Plug-ins .... Im Gegensatz zu Google Chrome werden Plug-ins nicht automatisch aktualisiert und veralten daher möglicherweise im Laufe der Zeit, wenn neue Versionen veröffentlicht werden...... "
<slow-motion> muss eine externe festplatte (am usb anschluss) partionieren und formatieren. geht das mit gparted?
<k1l> slow-motion: yep
<slow-motion> danke
<slow-motion> dann kann ich endlich meine neue backup festplatte vernünftig einrichten
<Deem> slow-motion: du könntest das auch mit parted oder fdisk machen, nur so als beispiel =)
<slow-motion> Deem die sind nicht bunt
<ppl_> moin
<eifelmaus> Hallo, hat jemand ne Lösung für mein Problem mit dem Nouveau-Treiber bei der GeForce GT8600m?
<ppl_> ist gnome 3 = netbook remix?
<ppl_> oh jetzt erst seh ich relase ist am 06
<ppl_> haben die dem remix aber ähnlich gemacht ^^
<Deem> slow-motion: das stimmt. das sind sie nicht. aber sie erfüllen ihren zweck :D
<Deem> ,wf? eifelmaus 
<shetlandpony> eifelmaus: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<slow-motion> Deem aber ich brauch bunt
<ppl_> Deem:  meinst du das g3 slow ist ?
<ppl_> achso lol ^^
<eifelmaus> Ich hab das Nouveau-Problem seit dessen Start als STandard-Treiber. Nutze deswegen bislang eine alte Version aus 09. Ich kann alles vernünftig installieren, aber bei der Live-CD oder beim Booten nach dem Install sehr ich nur einen "bunten" Bildschirm... 
<Deem> eifelmaus: das hilft immernoch nicht weiter.
<Deem> eifelmaus: versuche die fragen so _genau_ wie möglich zu beantworten. bei dem was du jetzt geschrieben hast können wir immernoch nur raten, was denn nun letztendlich das problem mist
<Deem> ist*
<koegs> eifelmaus: gibt es die probleme auch mit dem proprietären treiber von nvidia?
<eifelmaus> nee, bislang funktionierte immer alles mit den nvidia-treiber, aber seit dem nouveau bekomm ich keinen ordentlichen xserver zu sehen. Weiß nicht was ich machen soll
<koegs> wieso möchtest du nouveau verwenden anstatt dem nvidia-treiber?
<koegs> ich empfehle: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia/nvidia
<eifelmaus> mag ich ja nicht, nur der nouveau ist ja standardmäßig bei der installation dabei. ich versuche nun, irgendwie den nvidia-treiber zu installieren
<ppq> daswort: http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/4.0/linux-i686/xpi/de.xpi bzw. http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/4.0/linux-x86_64/xpi/de.xpi je nach architektur
<shetlandpony> ppq's url: http://tinyurl.com/4839cg8
<daswort> ppq, wieder mal herzliche nDank
<Elench_> Hi guys, I need some help not related to ubuntu. I remember that a few years ago I have read a part of a poem - probably Schiller's or Goethe's - where the fact that Germany was partitioned on many countries, counties, duchies and so on, was given as a power of Germany.
<Elench_> Does any of you remember this?
<spionspion> #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<Elench_> ok, but i am trying this to get to more people
<spionspion> more ppl silently idling here then over there. ;)
<ppq> Elench_: this is a german support channel for ubuntu. anything not ubuntu-related is misplaced here. thanks
<srtu> hi, kann ich in der /etc/fstab bei nem nfs share ne andere uid verwenden als der user der den share nutzt? 
<Elench_> ppq: do you know the answer?
<NeVaDa> Hm
<NeVaDa> poem
<NeVaDa> Goethe & Schiller have many ones
<NeVaDa> but would bet its der schimmelreiter ôo
<Deem> ,ot? Leute
<shetlandpony> Leute: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<yandrak> warum ist firefox 4 noch nicht in den offiziellen quellen?
<ppq> yandrak: weil es da nicht hinkommen wird. 3.6 wird weiter gepflegt
<yandrak> oh.. warum das?
<ppq> yandrak: du kannst aber ein ppa der mozilla entwickler nutzen, da gibts die stabile 4er version. 
<daswort> yandrak, das liegt an der update politik. Allerdings gibta bei Answers ne Frage von burli. Und das Modell wird wohl für wichtige DInge wie FF umgestellt.
<ppq> yandrak: ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
<ppq> yandrak: http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/4.0/linux-i686/xpi/de.xpi bzw. http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/4.0/linux-x86_64/xpi/de.xpi je nach architektur ist das das deutsche sprachpaket, im ppa ist nur die englische version
<shetlandpony> ppq's url: http://tinyurl.com/4839cg8
<yandrak> okay, vielen danke :)
<yandrak> *dank
<ppq> vielen bitte :)
<daswort> tz
<ppl_> moin wird es ein ubuntu update geben wenn gnome 3 fertig ist?
<ppl_> oder bleibt gnome 3 standard
<sash_> Gnome 3 wird nicht Standard im neuen Ubuntu, sondern Unity.
<sash_> ,natty? ppl_ 
<shetlandpony> ppl_: Die naechste Ubuntuversion nach Maverick Meerkat wird 11.04 Natty Narwhal (Schicker Narwal) heissen. Bis zum Release am 28.04.2011 gibts Support dazu nur in #ubuntu-de+1 oder #ubuntu+1. Mehr Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Natty_Narwhal [natty narwal]
<ppl_> ne art beta gibts nicht oder ? für nati
<ppl_> doch habs :D
<dadrc> Natty ist momentan in der Testphase, das kannst du auch ausprobieren... mehr dazu: s.o.
<yandrak> nochmal eine frage, ich habe jetzt mozillateam/firefox-stable hinzugefügt, update & upgrade durchgeführt, aber laut dem infofenster ist es immer noch version 3.6.. jemand ne idee wodrans liegen könnte?
<dadrc> gib mal apt-cache policy firefox ein
<yandrak> $ apt-cache policy firefox
<yandrak> firefox:
<yandrak>   Installiert: 4.0+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~mfs~maverick1
<yandrak>   Kandidat:    4.0+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~mfs~maverick1
<yandrak>   Versionstabelle:
<yandrak>  *** 4.0+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~mfs~maverick1 0
<yandrak>         500 http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu/ maverick/main amd64 Packages
<yandrak>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<yandrak>      3.6.15+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.10.1 0
<yandrak>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick-updates/main amd64 Packages
<yandrak>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick-security/main amd64 Packages
<yandrak>      3.6.10+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu3 0
<yandrak>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick/main amd64 Packages
<dadrc> -.-
<b34bb1> paste.ubuntuusers.de
<dadrc> ,nopaste? yandrak 
<shetlandpony> yandrak: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<dadrc> Egal, 4.0 ist jedenfalls installiert. Hast du den Browser schon mal neugestartet seitdem?
<yandrak> ich hatte ihn sogar während upgrade geschlossen
<dadrc> Also, alle Browserfenster zu, gucken, ob noch ein Prozess läuft, wenn ja killen, dann neustarten?
<yandrak> okay, gut
<yandrak> achja, wegen paste tut mir leid, aber da firefox geschlossen ist ging das grade nicht..
<yandrak> okay, ich glaube ich hab meinen fehler gefunden.. weiß jemand ob chatzilla als teil von firefox läuft?
<yandrak> falls ich gleich plötzlich weg bin, ist die antwort ja ;)
<dadrc> -.-
<yandrak> okay, firefox 4 läuft jetzt, nochmal danke (diesmal mit korrektem e ;)  )
<McThiel> Guten Abend
<ray12683> Guten Abend
<McThiel> Ich habe ein Problem bei der Installation von Maverick x64: Seit zehn minuten bewundere ich das Fenster "Installation von Ubunt wird vorbereitet" und nichts rührt sich...
<ray12683> Ich bin Anfänger und kann leider nicht helfen. Aber ich denke lass dem Rechner mal noch Zeit. Wer weiß was mit der Hardware ist.
<McThiel> Ich habe ein Problem bei der Installation von Maverick x64: seit gut 20 min vewundere ich das Fenster "Installation von Ubuntu wird vorbereitet" und nichts rührt sich...
<bekks> McThiel: Das kann, je nach Rechner, schon mal dauern...
<McThiel> mittlerweile rund 40minunten
<bekks> Brech es ab :)
<McThiel> bekks: Klar, aber wäre nicht der erste Versuch den ich abbreche... will sagen: Ich kann das wunderbar reproduzieren
<bekks> Dann nimm mal die alternate cd.
<McThiel> bekks: ok, wenn ich drittanbieter-software installieren abwähle scheint es weiter zu gehen... Muss ich die packete eben später nachinstallieren... Danke!
<bekks> "pakete".
<McThiel> jupp, asche auf mein haupt...
<basti19855> hallo 
<Gaertner> Um firefox updaten muss man da ein bestimmres Parketquellehinzufügen
<Gaertner> Parketquelle hinzufügen?
<basti19855> Gaertner soweit ich weis gibt es ein ppa für firefox 
<bekks> das mozilla stable ppa.
<Laira-TR> guten Abend
<Laira-TR> Eine Frage, wenn ich die Uhrzeit ein paar Stunden zurückstelle, hat dies nachteilige Auswirkungen? Ist eine ernstgemeinte Frage, denke da an Logfiles etc - oder macht dies nichts aus?
<bekks> Ja, hat es. Warum willst Du das tun?
<Laira-TR> Es geht darum, ein zeitgesteuertes script zu testen, welches zu bestimmten zeiten anspringen soll - dies würde ich gerne simulieren
<Laira-TR> was könnte schlimmstenfalls passieren?
<bekks> Du kannst ja cron einfach sagen, dass es ab 20:20 alle drei Minuten anspringen soll.
<Laira-TR> das wäre auch ne idee, bekks
<tioan> hi, kann mir jemand sagen wie ich für ietd/iscsitarget das logging ativieren kann
<tioan> den in der /etc/ietd.conf finde ich nichts passendes
<tioan> wenn man ietd per hand mit -d startet soll man es angeben können nur
<tioan> sudo ietd -c /etc/ietd.conf
<tioan> netlink fd: Connection refused
<tioan> geht auch nicht
<mlod> Hallo, kann mir jemand sagen wie ich bei boot von ubuntu den fehler weg bekome festplatte nicht bereit oder vorhanden?
<mlod> ich kann nur in meiner root konsole etwas eingeben alles weitere startet gar nicht erst
<bekks> Was steht da ganz ganz genau?
<mlod> erstmal verschiedene kernel und recovery modes zur auswahl alle gehen nicht ich komme bis zur meldung die festplatte uuid=inhalt ist nicht bereit oder vorhanden
<mlod> ich kann abwarten oder mit m zu einer root@localhost sitzung
<bekks> Ich möchte schon den ganz exakten vollständigen Wortlaut der Meldung haben.
<bekks> Nichts sinngemäßes.
<mlod> sekunde
<mlod> Die Festplatte UUID=247ce8-6013-4366-ad48-967add1911ca ist noch nicht bereit oder nicht vorhanden Sie können weiterhin warten: S drücken, um das Einhängen zu überspringen, oder M zur manuellen wiederherstellung
<bekks> dann drück mal m, und dann in der Konsole: blkid -g; blkid
<bekks> Und schau mal, ob die UUID 247ce8-6013-4366-ad48-967add1911ca aufgelistet wird.
<mlod> nein, es sind drei vorhanden, aber nicht diese
<bekks> Was ganz genau hast Du vorher denn getan?
<mlod> ich habe ueber webmin eine wiederherstellung der postfix konfiguration eingefuegt dabei kam es nach 10 min zu keine ergebnis und ein neustart da kam die meldung
<sash_> ,webmin?
<shetlandpony> sash_, Webmin ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Webmin - Weitere Infos im query ...
<sash_> mlod: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Archiv/Webmin
<mlod> na toll :D
<mlod> besteht den eine möglichkeit die festplatte wieder einzuhaengen?
<bekks> Du musst noch irgendwas anderes getan haben - die UUID eines Filesystems ändert sich nicht von alleine.
<mlod> es wäre möglich das ich anstatt postfix auf alle geklickt habe und somit alle wiederhergestellt habe
<mlod> aber da bin ich mir nicht so sicher
<bekks> Ja, das kann durchaus möglich sein - was hast Du vorher noch getan?
<mlod> updates
<mlod> und nach jedem reboot ging es auch immer nur jetzt nicht mehr
<bekks> Hast Du ein Backup?
<mlod> ein system backup besteht nicht allerdings die www daten auf einem server ich könnte also eine neuinstallation machen 
<mlod> wäre wohl am sinnvollsten, oder?
<bekks> Wenn Du kein Rettungssystem zur Hand hast, um zu sehen, was da wirklich passiert ist, wäre das eine sinnvolle Option.
<bekks> Und die nächste sinnvolle Maßnahme ist, nie wieder webmin zu installieren oder zu nutzen.
<mlod> werd ich mir nicht mehr holen, danke für die hilfe
<daswort> Bekomme diesen Fehler:  Unable to access jarfile 
<daswort> Und starte via java -jar .... Datei existiert und ist ausführbar…
<Zoid> kennt sich hier wer mit gnome aus?
<Zoid> hab da n problem mit der tastaturbelegung (gnome net system)
<bekks> Nein, die sind alle am Kaffeeautomaten.
<bekks> ,frag? Zoid 
<shetlandpony> Zoid: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<Fuchs> ,frag? Zoid 
<shetlandpony> Zoid: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<Zoid> also gnome setzt nach jedem restart des tastatuirlayout auf USA zurück (des alte bleibt aber auch drin nur US kommt immer wieder neu wie oft ich es auch lösche)
<Zoid> hm?
<jokrebel> hi bzw. re (kA wie lang der schon hing …)
<LupusE> hi
<bullgard4> ga LupusE !
<FloSoft> hiho
<FloSoft> hab folgendes problem: grade ubuntu 10.10 server amd64 auf einem i7 installiert - nun bleibt er immer nach "ureadahead-other terminated with status 4" stehen und macht nix weiter
<jokrebel> FloSoft: Hab hier weder 10.10 noch amd64, aber Google liefer bei dieser Fehlermeldung über 8000 Treffer - das schon gecheckt?
<FloSoft> ja hab schon einiges probiert
<FloSoft> also grub auf 640x480 gestellt, etc
<FloSoft> auch in der fstab die uuids durch die device-namen wieder ersetzt
<FloSoft> er kann mir die platten ja auch checken, er bootet ja auch die boot-scripte, sonst würde er ja kein rootfs findne
<FloSoft> nur dann hört er eben auf
<FloSoft> als würde er nix mehr laden wollen
<FloSoft> oder hat er da irgendwie ein problem mit esata?
<dadrc> Mehrere Partitionen in der fstab? Wenn ja, ist "ureadahead-other terminated with status 4" normal.
<jokrebel> FloSoft: ging schon mal? 
<dadrc> 4 heißt einfach nur: von dieser Platte muss ich nichts laden.
<FloSoft> dadrc: ja das habe ich eben auch gelesen - das war nur der aufhänger um was zu finden - schließlich bleibt er exakt dahinter stehen
<FloSoft> also er geht alle partitionen durch (fsck meldung) dann eben immer 1x das mit de ureadahead
<FloSoft> und bleibt dann halt stehen ohne shells zu laden
<jokrebel> FloSoft: Ging es schon mal? Seit wann geht es nicht mehr? …
<FloSoft> naja ist ein neuer rechner (i7)
<jokrebel> …und nagelneue Installation? 
<FloSoft> ja
<FloSoft> frisch von cd installiert, hat einwandfrei funktioniert
<jokrebel> LiveCd ging also?
<FloSoft> ne is ja server-cd gewesen
<jokrebel> also Alternate?
<FloSoft> ja ist halt textmode install ja
<FloSoft> will ja auch kein x auf der maschine
<FloSoft> ist halt ubuntu-minimal
<FloSoft> irgendwas stellt mir auch immer den bildschirm auf > 800x600 (sonst würde der bildschirm nicht "klacken" - das ist noch ein uralter 14" crt
<FloSoft> denke das plymouth mir da iwo reinpfuscht
<FloSoft> wo kann ich dessen auflösung konfigurieren?
<jokrebel> FloSoft: ok - Und: " nun bleibt er immer nach "…" stehen und macht nix weiter " sagt wer? Geht vielleicht noch ein anderes TTY? Oder SSH-Zugriff?
<FloSoft> naja es geht kein terminal
<FloSoft> alle zeigen nur ein "_"
<FloSoft> bei tty1 ist dies witzigerweise in der mitte vom bildschirm
<jokrebel> FloSoft: vielleicht siehst Du ja nur nix wegen Bildschirm-zu-alt oder so…
<FloSoft> auf 7 kommt eben die fsck-meldungen
<FloSoft> jokrebel: ne 1024x768 schafft er grad noch so ;)
<jokrebel> FloSoft: fsck Meldung? wo hab ich was überlesen?
<FloSoft> naja immer vor jeder "ureadahead" meldung kommt ein fsck: ... clean
<FloSoft> mit jeder partition
<FloSoft> also root und boot
<jokrebel> FloSoft: was für eine Grafikkarte hast Du?
<FloSoft> intel sandybridge/h67
<FloSoft> also "VGA compatible controller: Intel Sandy Bridge Integrated ..." um genau zu sein (lspci)
<FloSoft> mit init=/bin/bash bootet er ja auch
<FloSoft> ich vermut halt nur das upstart iwie zicken macht
<jokrebel> FloSoft: Sandybridge hört sich sehr neu an (und sicher das das nicht mit der CPU zu tun hat?)
<FloSoft> naja der 2.6.35 unterstützt ja bis auf usb3.0 alle geräte von haus aus
<FloSoft> davon
<FloSoft> hab auch alle 8 kerne (4+4ht)
<bekks> Ich vermute, dass ureadahead Probleme macht, und nicht upstart.
<FloSoft> bekks: hatte es auch schon deinstalliert gehabt - hat auch nichts geholfen
<FloSoft> da kam halt nur die meldung nicht mehr -.-
<FloSoft> aber ich probiers gerne nochmal
<bekks> Dann nimmt man anschliessend quiet und splash aus den Bootoptionen, und guckt sich die Details an :)
<FloSoft> bekks: hab ich schon raus
<FloSoft> aber ich probiers nochmal
<FloSoft> hab ureadahead nun nochmal weggehaun
 * jokrebel kann sich dunkel erinnern auch mal an nem älteren PC ne Meldung bezüglich ureadahead gehat zu haben, welche aber mit dem eigentlichen Problem nichts zu tun hatte.
<FloSoft> jo nun kommt halt die fsck-runs mit $Label: clean ...
<FloSoft> und bleibt wieder stehen
<FloSoft> die ureadahead-meldungen sind logischerweise nun fort ^^
<FloSoft> wo stell ich denn diesen komischen grafikmodus ein
<FloSoft> anfangs startet er komplett korrekt mit 800x600 (uvesafb)
<FloSoft> und dann macht er plopp und nimmt ieine höhere auflösung für die terminals
<FloSoft> ich hab halt das gefühl upstart startet einfach nicht
<jokrebel> FloSoft: "bleibt stehn" ist immer noch keine brauchbare Fehlermeldung. Reagiert die NUM-CAPS-SCROLL-Taste-LED noch? Funktioniert SYS-REQ noch? Oder musst Du tatsächlich "hart" ausschalten? Blinken LEDs?
<FloSoft> ne leds blinken nicht, num caps etc funktioniert noch
<FloSoft> strg+alt+entf funktioniert auch
<FloSoft> da sieht man dann auch "unmounting devices" etc
<jokrebel> FloSoft: dann ist er aber nicht "stehen geblieben" sondern Du siehst nur nichts mehr (IMHO). Schon mal versucht dann per SSH zuzugreifen (falls überhaupt aktiv)
<FloSoft> jokrebel: nope geht eben nicht
<FloSoft> es scheinen keinerlei dienste geladen zu sein
<FloSoft> auch recovery mode bleibt da genauso
<jokrebel> FloSoft: Beim Boot im Grubmenü versucht den Rescue-Mode auszuwählen?
<FloSoft> joa
<FloSoft> da passiert das gleiche
<FloSoft> nur init=/bin/bash funktioniert -.-
 * jokrebel würde dann mal mit Live-CD versuchen…
<FloSoft> ich mach nun maln update aus dem bin/bash
<FloSoft> evtl is da was dabei auf der cd was net aktuell genug ist
<jokrebel> FloSoft: keine Ahnung was Du da minimal Installiert hast…
<FloSoft> naja ubuntu.com dann auf business, dann auf download, dann 10.10 und dann amd64 ausgewählt - dann kriegt man ne 10.10-server cd
<FloSoft> wie kann ich den diesen terminal-modus einstellen, hatte vorher nur ein 8.04 - da wars noch nix mit upstart und co ^^
<FloSoft> oder kann man irgendwie nen verbose mode aktivieren oder so, das er genauer sagt was er tut
<spionspion> kannst zu nem andren terminal wechseln ?
<FloSoft> spionspion: ja schon - nur da steht nix - also ist noch kein terminal geladen
<FloSoft> gabs nicht früher eig eine /etc/inittab?
<FloSoft> wo is denn die hingegangen
<FloSoft> aah der läd iwie den inteldrmfb
<FloSoft> evtl mag der nicht
<jokrebel> .oO( "also ist noch kein terminal geladen" - Tatsache? oder vielleicht nur nicht korrekt sichtbar? )
<FloSoft> jokrebel: ja das kann natürlich auch sein
<FloSoft> UIIII hab nun das apt-get update gemacht
<FloSoft> und nun hab ich ein sichtbares terminal ;)
<FloSoft> und (dist-ugprade)
<FloSoft> nur die auflösung is nach wie vor auf 1024 -.-
<jokrebel> FloSoft: Wie macht man ein apt-get update ohne Terminal und ohne Terminal-per-SSH? Hä?
<FloSoft> naja mit init=/bin/bash konnte ich ja booten
<FloSoft> dann halt alle platten eingehängt
<FloSoft> eth0 geladen
<FloSoft> ...
<FloSoft> und eben geupdated
<FloSoft> und nun hat er auch die terminals geladen
<FloSoft> oder zumindest sichtbar geladen ^^
<jokrebel> FloSoft: mach mil bitte mehr Punkte und weniger Enter - danke.
<jokrebel> .oO( und nein - ich meine nicht … … … )
<amazin> .
<FloSoft> jokrebel: ;) weißt du zufällig wie ich den inteldrmfb - bzw allgemein die fb's kontrolliere? also welcher geladen wird? aktuell läd er mir automatisch i915 über kms
<spionspion> FloSoft: häng mal ein "nomodeset" an deine grub auswahl an...
<jokrebel> FloSoft: sorry nein. Bin hier OS- ,PC- CPU- und was auch immer -mäßig mehrere Generationen hinterher :-/
<jokrebel> gn8
<FloSoft> jokrebel: gn8
<FloSoft> spionspion: okay probier ich aus
<FloSoft> spionspion: jaaaaa fein xD danke ;)
<spionspion> is mein erster gedanke wenns kms probleme gibt...
<onlyZoid> eh hi
<onlyZoid> ntfs-3g gnome-trash = Lösung? (also trash geht net wirklich)
<FloSoft> spionspion: hehe danke ;)
<frox> nabend
<frox> wer kennt sich mit kernel programierung aus?
<k1l> ,wf? frox wenn es um ubuntu geht
<shetlandpony> frox wenn es um ubuntu geht: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<alexex> hallo, ich schlage mich gerade mit hda intel und diversen model optionen herum, jetzt bin ich soweit, dass manchmal kurze stücke von dem sound rauskommen, das heißt das model könnte richtig sein, gibt es noch andere optionen, die da weiterhelfen könnten?
<frox> @alex: hast du schon versucht : sudo apt-get update .......?
<alexex> frox: ja, da bin ich schon länger vorbei :)
<frox> was is das den für ne karte?
<alexex> gute frage, hatte für heute schon kapituliert, ne hda intel von ati
<alexex> alc883 codec
<frox> ouwaja ati und linux, welche version von ubuntu hast du den?
<alexex> 10.04
<alexex> frisch installiert
<alexex> und updates gemacht
<alexex> ne
<alexex> 10.10
<alexex> sorry
<frox> also so ziemlich das aktuellste :D
<frox> ok mal überlegen
<frox> mom hast du das uf dem rechner oder notebook?
<alexex> notebook
<frox> hab ich mir gedacht
<frox> hersteller des notebooks?
<alexex> medion ;)
<frox> okay
<frox> sag mal die genaue bezeichnung, model etc
<alexex> hab ich nicht mal, ich hatte das ja schon mal gefixt, ich weiß es noch, ich hatte ne model option und ne option um irgendwie mit dem buffer rumzucheaten
<alexex> dann gings
<alexex> ich suche nur die buffer option^^
<frox> hm
<frox> weiss auf die schnelle auch keine lösung
<alexex> danke trotzdem :)
<frox> aber schau mal hier nach :https://launchpad.net/aptdaemon
<alexex> ich frag einfach morgen nochmal :)
<frox> sorry :https://launchpad.net/
<frox> da gibt vllt abhilfe XD
<frox> sag mal kennst du dich mit kernel ummodelung aus?
<frox> ????
<bekks> frox: Frag doch mal konkret...
<frox> naja wollte da mal einsteigen und weiss im mom absolut nicht wo ich ansetzen soll 
<bekks> ,kernelbau? frox 
<shetlandpony> Sorry bekks, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber kernelbau
<ThreeM> im wiki
<frox> @bekks joa
<bekks> ,kernel? frox 
<shetlandpony> frox, Kernel ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernel - Weitere Infos im query ...
<sdx23> frox: das Pony ist ein Bot.
<frox> na super
#ubuntu-de 2011-03-24
<shipship> hi! habe vor ein paar tagen ubuntu installiert. nun wollte ich grid aktivieren im compizconfig manager. wenn ich es aktiviere, tasten zuweise und es dann benutzen will tut sich jedoch nichts. jemand eine idee woran es liegen könnte?
<tanjaundkai> servus und guten morgen, für unseren verein möchte ich einen rechner fertig machen (internet, email, dokumente schreiben und einfache tabellen bearbeiten) zur verfügung hätte ich amd athlon 800 mhd mit 896 ram. frage: ubuntu oder xubuntu?
<tanjaundkai> 800 mhz
<tanjaundkai> bot?
<sash_> ,uhrzeit?
<shetlandpony> Die Uhrzeit zu der du die Frage stellst ist nicht gerade vorteilhaft. Solltest du keine Antwort erhalten, dann stell die Frage bitte zu einer ortsueblichen Uhrzeit nochmals oder benutze das Forum. Danke :)
<sash_> Und zu deiner Frage: Das Kleinstmoegliche, was du in die Finger bekoomst. Sprich Xubuntu oder Lubuntu.
<tanjaundkai> jepp... danke, guten morgen und schönen tag...
<bazZti> moin, ich will hier mal was einwerfen. Ich habe gestern den Linux Live USB Creator getestet! Den kann ich nur empfehlen!
<daswort> Trannsmission hat ja eine Standardblockliste… mit knapp 30.000 Regeln… Aber daneben steht example.com als adresse… Was soll man davon halten und von der Qualität der Liste?
<PolitikerNEU> Hallo, kennt jmd. ein aktuelles ppa mit Gnome 3 für Ubuntu 10.10?
<daswort> https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3
<PolitikerNEU> danke
<daswort> gern
<PolitikerNEU> Schau ich mal, ob die jetzt brauchbar geworden ist :-)
<PolitikerNEU> Hmm ... mir fehlt das Appikationsicon bei Gnome 3. Ist das ein Bug oder so gewünscht?
<PolitikerNEU> und die Performanceanforderungen sind noch immer wahnsinnig hoch: Bei meinem Laptop verdoppelt sich gleich mal der Stromverbrauch ...
<bazZti> ich suche das standart passwort ubuntu
<bazZti> gibt es da ein voreingestelltes nach der installation?
<PolitikerNEU> Normalerweise muss man das bei der Installation angeben
<bazZti> ich muss dazu sagen ich hab eine kubuntu installation per linux live usb creator gemacht
<bazZti> nun gestartet und habe dort einen user aber weiss das pass dazu nicht
 * LetoThe2nd würde trivial vermuten: "ubuntu"
<PolitikerNEU> Äh - eine ganz blöde Frage: Wie kann ich denn in Evolution einen Kalender "auswählen"?
<PolitikerNEU> Sogar wenn ich den, den ich will mit "Mark as default" markiere, ist angeblich ein anderer Kalender, der nichteinmal angezeigt wird, "ausgewählt" :-(
<PolitikerALT> Gibt es mozilla sunbird eig. auch für ubuntu?
<PolitikerALT> (Als Paket)
<koegs> packages.ubuntu.com
<Deem> PolitikerALT: selbst ein "apitutde search sunbird" hätte dir gesagt, dass es das gibt
<PolitikerALT> Bei mir sagt mir das, dass es es nicht gibt
<PolitikerALT> (Ubuntu 10.10)
<sdx23> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=all&searchon=names&keywords=sunbird
<PolitikerALT> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=sunbird&searchon=names&suite=maverick&section=all findet auch nichts
<shetlandpony> PolitikerALT's url: http://tinyurl.com/5uafl38
<PolitikerALT> Ja für karmic ... ich nutze aber maverick
<PolitikerALT> Oder naja, kennt jemand andere Kalenderprogramme (außer korganizer, evolution), die Benachrichtigungen unterstützen?
<luchs> Die Weiterentwicklung von Sunbird wurde mit der Version 1.0 eingestellt: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Archiv/Mozilla_Sunbird
<PolitikerALT> Ich denke, Version 1.0 würde mir reichen
<dadrc> PolitikerALT, Thunderbird + Lightning
<PolitikerALT> Ja, aber das enthält auch einen Mailclient
<PolitikerALT> Da ich schon 2 funktionierende verwende, brauche ich jetzt nicht unbedingt noch einen dritten
<dadrc> PolitikerALT, dann halt http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kalender
<Nalkem> moin
<b34bb> mittag
<dAnjou> tach, wenn ich ne umgebungsvariable unmittelbar vor programmaufruf setzen will mach ich das ja mit `VAR=value command`. wie setz ich 2 variablen?
<dAnjou> irgendwie mit komma getrennt? oder leerzeichen?
<apollo13> versuchs doch einfach mal?
<dAnjou> hmm VARA=foo VARB=bar echo $VARA $VARB
<dAnjou> geht nich
<apollo13> joah echo ist aber auch nen bash command
<apollo13> oder auch nicht
<dAnjou> wie kann ichs dann schnell prüfen?
<apollo13> python -c "import os; print os.environ.keys()"
<dAnjou> klappt
<dAnjou> danke
<b34bb> wie kann ich denn in der Konsole eine partition anlegen ohne das sie formatiert wird, also so wie in Gparted nicht formatiert?
<apollo13> fdisk und cfdisk
<koegs> oder parted, oder  oder
<b34bb> ja die tools sind mir bekannt
<b34bb> ich brauch für ein lvm-volume eine leere partition, hab aber keine ahnung was ich fdisk sagen muss das er sowas erstellt
<LetoThe2nd> b34bb: wie wärs mit "new partition" oder "create partition"?
<b34bb> fragt er dann nicht nach nem fs?
<LetoThe2nd> b34bb: warum sollte "er"?
<b34bb> kp, weil "er" es kann
<apollo13> nö
<LetoThe2nd> b34bb: nein, beim besten willen nicht.
<b34bb> alles klar
<LetoThe2nd> b34bb: fdisk bearbeitet die partitionstabelle, und sonst _gar_ nichts. ein tool, ein zweck.
<LetoThe2nd> b34bb: dateisysteme erzeugen wieder ganz andere tools. das ganze zusammen nennt sich dann "unix-philosophie"
<b34bb> ist mir bekannt
<LetoThe2nd> offensichtlich nicht...
<b34bb> aber kommt das nicht eigentlich von GNU?
<LetoThe2nd> nein.
<erhart> hat hier mal jemand einen usb-treiber geschrieben und weis gute bücher oder so ?
<mman> gibt es leute von karlsruhe? lug von karlsruhe?
<Freeway92> lern assambler^^
<Freeway92> oder c
<Freeway92> damit ist das möglich
<LetoThe2nd> erhart: google ldd3, von gkh.
<Freeway92> ob es jetzt genau bücher über das programmieren von treibern gibt kann ich dir nicht sagen
<LetoThe2nd> Freeway92: wenn man keine ahnung hat...
<Freeway92> *aufn deckel krieg*
<erhart> danke LetoThe2nd
<LetoThe2nd> erhart: greg kroah-hartman hat auch ne menge zeug dazu onine gestellt. viel spass beim lesen.
<erhart> danke dir
<dAnjou> was muss ich tun, um nen nutzer sudo nutzen zu lassen?
<PolitikerNEU> in die /etc/sudoers eintragen
<dAnjou> nich in die gruppe sudo tun?
<dAnjou> das fänd ich schöner
<PolitikerNEU> Hmm ... Keine Ahnung, ich hab ihn in die /etc/sudoers reingegeben, kannst ja auch das mal probieren
<LetoThe2nd> dAnjou: kann schon sein, aber laufen tuts über visudo :-)
<LetoThe2nd> dAnjou: die sudoers bearbeitet man nicht direkt, sondern eben über den visudo-wrapper.
<LetoThe2nd> ,sudo? dAnjou, siehe auch
<shetlandpony> dAnjou, siehe auch: Mit sudo erlangt man kurzzeitig Administratorrechte. Falsch eingesetzt kann man sich damit aber auch das System nachhaltig zerstoeren. Daher bitte vor der Verwendung den folgenden Artikel lesen *und* verstehen und sudo nur einsetzen, wenn es Sinn macht und nicht pauschal bei jeder Fehlermeldung. Weitere Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<LetoThe2nd> dAnjou: sry, meinte das hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo/Konfiguration
<PolitikerNEU> Äh - was ist der Unterschied zum visudo "so" und mit "visudo" bearbeiten?
<beaver74> dAnjou, laut /etc/sudoers kann die Gruppe sudo und admin den Benutzer berechtigen root Befehle auszufuehren
<LetoThe2nd> PolitikerNEU: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo/Konfiguration#Einstellungen -> roter kasten
<dAnjou> beaver74: eben
<PolitikerNEU> Oh, da hatte ich ja bislang noch glück
<dAnjou> da sollte es doch reichen, dass ich die nutzer in eine dieser gruppen tu
<beaver74> muesste passen, der Benutzer der das hier kann, steht auch nicht direkt in der config drin
<BuZZ-T> dAnjou: ja, das ist das Standardverfahren
<dAnjou> evtl. ist hier auch wieder nur archaisches wissen am start ^^
<LetoThe2nd> dAnjou: wenn die gruppen in der /etc/sudoers freigeschaltet sind, dann gehts auch. ist halt nicht immer so... wenn gleich auch meistens unter ubuntu :-)
<dAnjou> aus zeiten, wo man noch alles per hand überall selbst konfigurieren musste
<beaver74> dAnjou, hier ist der Benutzer in admin
<dAnjou> LetoThe2nd: naja, ich frag nich ohne grund hier
<beaver74> hatte ich selber auch nicht setzen muessen
<beaver74> ist ein xubuntu, was hier laeuft
<dAnjou> aber warum steht nen % vor sudo und admin in der sudoers
<dAnjou> is doch eigtl. n kommentar
<BuZZ-T> heißt "Gruppe"
<beaver74> stimmt
<dAnjou> ah
<BuZZ-T> als Unterschied zu User
<mlod> Hallo, ich benutze nun kein webmin mehr und wollte mal fragen ob mir jemand etwas empfehlen kann bevorzugt kostenlos, worueber ich cronjobs anlegen kann und ein wenig mehr aehnlich wie webmin
<sash_> cronjobs lassen sich bevorzugt und sehr einfach z.B. in der /etc/crontab anlegen.
<sash_> ,cron? mlod 
<shetlandpony> mlod, Cron ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Cron - Weitere Infos im query ...
<LetoThe2nd> es gibt sogar ein tolles interface dazu (crontab), mit super manpage (man crontab) :-)
<mlod> danke
<beaver74> ich seh schon, wirklich bunt wirds nach $crontab nicht :)
<joschi> och, mit syntax-highlighting (z. B. im vim) ist das bunt genug. ;)
<MeraX> moin, hat jemand ne Idee, wie ich den Ton einer Virtualboxinstanz gezielt auf einen meiner 5.1 Audioausgänge umleiten kann?
<ppq> MeraX: in den einstellungen der virtualbox pulseaudio soundausgabe wählen, dann kannst du für virtualbox spezifische einstellungen vornehmen im pulseaudio einstellungsdialog
<ppq> sprich, im audio-einstellungsdialog :) irgendwo kann man da für jedes programm was eigenes einstellen
<MeraX> ppq: ja habe ich, aber in pavucontrol kann ich nur mit 2 reglern den ton für "Vorne Links" und "Vorne Rechts" regeln und nicht z.B: den Ton auf Mitte links und rechts schicken
<ppq> MeraX: hast du schon surround sound aktiviert? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Pulseaudio#Surround-Sound
<MeraX> ppq: default-sample-channels = 6 habe ich in /etc/pulse/daemon.conf eingetragen
<ppq> MeraX: "Nach einem Neustart werden alle Kanäle im PulseAudio Volume Control angezeigt und sind auch regelbar." <- trifft das zu?
<MeraX> ppq: anscheinend nicht
<MeraX> ppq: also ich lasse gerade den speaker test (speaker-test surround51 -c 6) laufen und der nutzt alle 6 ausgänge und für dem werden auch 6 regler angezeigt. wenn ein programm aber nur stereo sound machen will, werden anscheinend nur 2 regler angezeigt
<ppq> dann weiß ich leider nicht weiter
<MeraX> schade
<ppq> sonst könntest du versuchen alles auf 6 kanäle hochmischen zu lassen
<ppq> wenn ich mich recht entsinne geht das auch mit pulseaudio. mit bare alsa +  ~/.asoundrc geht's auf jeden fall
<ppq> letzteres ist aber frickelig und unflexibel
<Deem> warum versucht clamd meine mails zu scannen, obwohl ich ihm ausdrücklich gesagt habe, dass er das hübsch bleiben lassen soll?
<koegs> Layer8? PEBKAC?
<koegs> ,wf? Deem
<shetlandpony> Deem: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<Deem> 2011-03-24 16:28:09 1Q2mSH-0001W7-II malware acl condition: clamd: ClamAV returned /var/spool/exim4/scan/1Q2mSH-0001W7-II: lstat() failed: Permission denied. ERROR
<Deem> das der Fehler, der in meinem mainlog von exim steht
<Deem> aber das hier steht in meiner clamd.conf "ScanMail false"
<MeraX> ppq: hast du nen ansatzpunkt, wie ich das auf alle kanäle hochmischen kann? oder soll ich mich gleich mit alsa und  ~/.asoundrc versuchen?
<ppq> MeraX: erstmal google bemühen. pulseaudio surround upmix oder so.
<koegs> Deem: hast du auch Exim gesagt, er soll clamd nicht nutzen?
<Deem> koegs: guter ansatzpunkt. der steht da tatsächlich drin
<koegs> Deem: was so ein Wiki alles hergeben kann :)
<MeraX> ppq: okay, ich werde mal schaun
<erhart> Hab da mal ein Problem: mein firefox friert ein und hat ein Problem mit dem NSPlugin :"*** NSPlugin Viewer  *** WARNING: unhandled variable 18 (<unknown variable>) in NPN_GetValue()
<erhart> *** NSPlugin Wrapper *** ERROR: NPP_Destroy() wait for reply: Message timeout
<erhart> *** NSPlugin Wrapper *** ERROR: NPObject 0x7fcd9e36f720 is no longer valid!
<erhart> " . [Ubuntu 10.04, Awesome ohne Themes, firefox-4.0, flashplugin-nonfree]
<koegs> ,nopaste? erhart
<shetlandpony> erhart: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<Deem> dieses exim regt mich auf. kommentier ich den virenscanner aus, dann will er mit sophie auf malware scannen. was auch immer sophie ist. da ist wohl die einfachere methode einfach den clamav scannen zu lassen?
<koegs> Deem: ich schlage doku lesen vor... http://www.exim.org/exim-html-current/doc/html/spec_html/ch41.html
<IceClaw> Ich schlage vor das du die Dokumentation liest..
<Deem> koegs: das lustigste daran ist ja, dass in der acl der komplette malware block auskommentiert ist. er dürfte dementsprechend also gar nicht nach malware scannen *kopfkratz*
<MeraX> ppq: machts einen großen unterschied, ob die Soundkarte nun 5.1 oder 7.1 ist? (ich hatte eben die falsche Zahl im Kopf, es sind wohl 4*2 Dudiokanäle)
<koegs> Deem: ich kenne exim nicht gut genug, lese aber "If you do not set av_scanner, it defaults to av_scanner = sophie:/var/run/sophie"
<Deem> koegs: ja das hab ich gesehen. in einer acl config steht aber drin, dass man um nach malware scannen zu wollen erst die folgenden befehle auskommentieren muss
<Deem> erm. nicht auskommentieren
<Deem> vielleicht liegt es daran, dass ich vexim nutze.. muss mal die configs durchwühlen. vielleicht find ich da was
<Nalkem> ciao
<Fuss-im-Ohr> dere
<Andre_Re> hallo
<Andre_Re> mit compiz kann man doch mit dem mittelklick den bildschirm vergrößern
<Andre_Re> wenn man jetzt zwei bildschirme hat, kann man da bei dem einen bildschirm die gergrößerung festnageln?
<Andre_Re> also praktiosch dass der ausschnitt nicht der maus folgt sondern stehen bleibt
<Deem> hä?
<sysdef> kannst du mit xrandr tun
<Andre_Re> aber einfach mit einer taste festhalten geht nicht?
<sysdef> einen ausschnitt in 800x600 auf ner alten moere aus deinem 1600x1200er edel tft darstellen
<Andre_Re> weil irgendwie der flash-vollbildmodus nicht funktioniert (geht immer wieder aus)
<Andre_Re> sysdef: da hast du mich falsch verstanden
<LetoThe2nd> massives xy-problem.
<Andre_Re> der bildschirm passt von der auflösung
<LetoThe2nd> du willst x tun (ein flash in vollbild sehen, der vollbildmodus wird aber ständig verlassen wenn die maus den bildschrim verlässt), und glaubst y (eine art vergrösserungsglas) wäre ein weg das zu lösen.
<LetoThe2nd> warum fragst du nicht einfach nach X?
<Andre_Re> nein, man kann doch mit compiz diese bildschirmlupe machen
<Andre_Re> also superkey festhalten und am mausrad drehen
<Andre_Re> und dieser gezoomte ausschnitt folgt immer der maus
<Andre_Re> ich möchte gerne, dass ich den temporär festhalten kann
<LetoThe2nd> zu compiz kann ich nichts sagen. aber ich vermtue immer noch ein xy-problem, und das x kann man vieleicht lösen.
<Andre_Re> ok, bei zoom area movement gibt es die funktion
<Andre_Re> trotzdem danke
<bullgard4> Was bedeutet die Option "Füge mich bei jeder Verschlüsselung als Empfänger hinzu" in GNOME > System > Einstellungen > Verschlüsselung und Schlüsselbünde > Verschlüsselung apt-cache show gnome-keyring?
<ppq> bullgard4: dass du deine verschickte mail hinterher auch noch lesen kannst, da sie auch mit deinem öffentlichen schlüssel verschlüsselt wird
<ppq> ohne die option könntest du selbst sie nicht mehr lesen
<ppq> kennst du das prinzip der asymmetrischen verschlüsselung überhaupt?
<afflux> morgen. kann mir jemand erklaeren warum das egroupware paket von apache2 abhaengt? ich wuerd das gerne mit meinem lighttpd betreiben.
<IceClaw> Dann mach doch?
<jokrebel> namd
<afflux> IceClaw: meinst mich? ich wuerds nur auch ganz gern aus den repos haben. und dann waers mir auch lieb wenn ich nicht einen apache2 installiert habe, nur damit eine sinnlose abhaengigkeit erfuellt wird. daher die frage: hat die abhaengigkeit einen tieferen sinn, den ich bisher nicht ueberblicken kann?
<Deem> afflux: du kannst es auch ohne abhängigkeiten aus den repos installieren
<dadrc> Ich wollt mir das gerade angucken, ich find kein egroupware-Paket... wie heißtn das?
<afflux> egroupware-core muesste das sein. 10.04 hat auch noch ein metapaket egroupware.
<afflux> Deem: du empfiehlst mir --force-depends, nehme ich an?
<dadrc> ah, 10.04. Das erklärt's. in 10.10 nicht zu finden.
<afflux> ja sorry. vergesse manchmal dass mein server auf dem lts geblieben ist.
<afflux> oh, ich sehe grade. offenbar gibts das ganze in maverick nicht mehr. ich recherchier mal eben...
<dadrc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/eGroupWare
<IceClaw> --force-depends <- Dann werden abhängigkeiten NICHT installiert? :D
<afflux> IceClaw: damit werden abhaengigkeitsprobleme von dpkg zu warnungen degradiert.
<IceClaw> Ok
<afflux> dadrc: finde keine infos bzgl. wo das maverick paket hin ist. ist aber auch erstmal nicht relevant. ich schau mal nach der opensuse-quelle.
<bekks> afflux: Installier doch das "Original"?
<dadrc> afflux, es ist zumindest eine Fremdquelle für 10.10 angegeben
<afflux> bekks: joa, aber... updates :(
<bekks> afflux: Bei Updates für Webapplikationen würde ich alles tun - aber mich niemals auf die Ubuntu-Paketquellen verlassen.
<afflux> good point
<daswort> Wie stapelt man Tabs bei FF4 oder geht das ohne Addon doch nicht?
<k1l> daswort: aus welcher offiziellen paketquelle hast du ff4 nochmal? :)
<daswort> das ist die mozilla firefox stable ppa
<daswort> also höchst offiziell^^
<k1l> also am besten mal die jungs vom ppa (ppa=fremdquelle) fragen :)  aber IIRC geht es nicht
<daswort> boah wie unflexibel
<shele> Hallo, habe soeben apache2 mit php5 installiert allerdings erhalte ich php daten als download. a2enmod php5 sagt bereits enabled was kann ich machen?
<shele> gibt es da noch eine php5.config für?
<bullgard4> ppq: Mein Mailclient ist Evolution. Ich habe z. B eben eine E-Mail geschickt an <vforfortex> mit "PGP Sign" und "PGP Encrypt" angehakt. Ich mußte das Passwort für meinen öffentlichen Schlüssel 7C52BC42 eingeben. Evolution hat das Absenden nicht angemeckert. -- Im Ordner "Sent" habe ich einen Teil dieser E-Mail gefunden. Durch Eingeben meines Passwortes für den öffentlichen Schlüssel...
<bullgard4> ...7C52BC42...
<bullgard4> ...konnte ich den Inhalt meiner PGP-verschlüsselten E-Mail wieder im Klartext sehen. Warum behauptest Du, daß ich dazu »Füge mich bei jeder Verschlüsselung als Empfänger hinzu« angehakt haben muß? Ich hatte und habe es nicht angehakt.
<iskywalker> Hi!
<iskywalker> Bei mir geht das suspend bei meinem notebook nicht, wenn youtube in vollbildschirm modus läuft. Hat jemand das problem, bzw. gibt es einen Weg dies zu ändern?
<ppq> bullgard4: wenn du es signierst kannst du es eh immer entschlüsselt lesen, da es ja mit deinem pubkey entschlüsselt werden kann. du hattest nicht erwähnt, dass du die mail signierst
<bekks> beende den Vollbildmodus, dann gehts. :)
<Donnerland> hey ich hab ne frage
<k1l> iskywalker: der vollbildmodus hat sicher nen screensaver blocker wie die mediaplayer sonst.
<k1l> ,wf? Donnerland 
<shetlandpony> Donnerland: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<iskywalker> k1l:  ja schon, ist auch sinnvoll, aber wenn ich mein notebook zuklappe sollte es auch weg sein
<iskywalker> bekks: ah ich bin meistens am schlafen wenn ich das tue...
<bekks> Während du schläfst, guckst Du youtube?
<Donnerland> ich will aus mehreren bildern ein imagre erstellen, ich hab gelesen dass das so geht: ffmpeg -i *.png video.mp4
<Donnerland> die bielder heisen 0003.png bis 0250.png
<Donnerland> Also hab ich folgendes gemacht: ffmpeg -i *.png video.mp4
<Donnerland> ABER: es geht nicht ffmpeg meldet speicherzugriffsfehler
<Donnerland> *ich will win video erstellen*
<iskywalker> bekks: ja zum einschlafen, ok halb am schlafen klappt ich es zu, aber das ist auch das einzige was ich machen kann in dem zustand
<Donnerland> auch ja ich hab ubuntu 10.10
<iskywalker> Donnerland: du kannst auch mit mencoder probieren
<Donnerland> wie geht des?
<iskywalker> man mplayer
<iskywalker> dann am ende gibt es beispiele
<iskywalker> Encodiere alle .jpg-Dateien im aktuellen Verzeichnis:       mencoder "mf://*.jpg" -mf fps=25 -o output.avi -ovc lavc -lavcopts       vcodec=mpeg4
<iskywalker> steht es so dort
<afflux> ppq: hab den anfang verpasst. sagtest du grade dass signierte emails von jedem gelesen werden koennen, selbst wenn sie vertschluesselt sind?
<Donnerland> es sind aber pngs
<k1l> Donnerland: schau mal hier rein: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/jpegs-als-film/2/?highlight=rgb#post-1634858
<frank_> moin, ich hab lucid und flashplugin-installer 10.2.152.27ubuntu0.10.04.1. Nachdem ich auf firefox4 aktualisiert hab habe ich in manchen flash videos bei den video controls ein unschoenes flickern, kennt jemand abhilfe?
<Donnerland> ok thx
<ppq> afflux: ne, von einem selber wenn man sie signiert hat
<afflux> ppq: das ist quatsch.
<bekks> ppq: [x] Du möchtest dringend nachlesen, wie asymmetrische Verschlüsselung funktioniert.
<afflux> ppq: das signieren ist das "verschluesseln" eines hashes der nachricht mit dem eigenen private key, sodass andere mit deinem publickey die signatur "entschluesseln" koennen, den hash sehen, und mit der *mit ihrem private key* entschluesselten nachricht vergleichen koennen.
<Deem> afflux: das heißt ud verschlüsselst die nachricht mit dem pubkey des empfängers?
<gurky> sag ma.. nutzt hier jemand evolution mail mit ner live.de mail?
<gurky> äh live.com
<afflux> Deem: wenn du jetzt von der reinen verschluesselung redest: ja.
<bekks> Deem: Ja. Verschlüsseln mit dem pubkey des Empfängers, signieren mit dem eigenen Key.
<Deem> ,frag? gurky 
<shetlandpony> gurky: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<gurky> ich kriegs nich hin auf den imap server zu kommen
<Deem> also muss man zuerst dessen pubkey haben um überhaupt etwas verschlüsseln zu können. kann man nicht einfach demjenigen den eigenen pubkey schicken und mit dem eigenen private key verschlüsseln?
<bekks> gurky: Du musst schon konkret werden.
<afflux> Deem: richtig. alles was du "mit deinem private key verschluesselst" (keine software macht sowas normalerweise, ausser eben beim signieren) kann von jedem entschluesselt werden der deinen pubkey hat.
<gurky> na was gibs da noch zu sagen
<bekks> gurky: Eine konkrete Fehlermeldung. Eine genaue Beschreibung, was Du tust, bis diese Meldung kommt.
<k1l> Deem: du vertauscht signieren und verschlüsseln. beim verschlüsseln willst du ja nur, dass der empfänger das liest. also mit seinem pubkey verschlüsseln und dann kann nur er mit seinem privatkey (den nur er hat) das entschlüsseln
<afflux> Deem: daher die idee der signatur, dass jeder der deinen pubkey hat, pruefen kann ob der hash, den garantiert du verschluesselt hast (sonst waere er nicht mit deinem pubkey zu lesen), zud er nachricht passt.
<Deem> afflux: an den pubkey kommt man doch normalerweise nicht, wenn man ihn nicht selber rausrückt. also könnte man doch auch mit seinem eigenen provate key verschlüsseln, anstelle mit dem pubkey des empfängers?
<gurky> heisst du nico bekks?
<Fuchs> hm
<k1l> Deem: wenn du mit deinem privatekey verschlüsseln würdest, könnte ja jeder mit deinem pubkey (den ja jeder haben kann) das auch wieder entschlüsseln
<afflux> Deem: nein, halt, stop. An den pubkey kommt man. Das ist der schluessel den man verteilt. seinen private key haelt man geheim. deswegen private.
<Fuchs> koennte man die nette Diskussion zu Verschluesselung langsam in den OT Kanal schieben?  *lieb guck*
<afflux> klingt nach einer guten idee *wink*
<ppq> was hab ich da angestoßen.. :D
<gurky> da steht halt ewigkeiten ordner im imap-server imap.live.com werden eingelesen
<gurky> und irgendwann kommt dann nen fehler
<Deem> gurky: möchtest du uns auch sagen wie der fehler lautet?
<gurky> dauert halt so lange.. moment noch ^^
<gurky> "Die Wartezeit für die Verbindung ist abgelaufen"
<Deem> gurky: dan hast du wolh irgendwo ein fehler in deinem setup
<gurky> hm
<k1l> gurky: überprüf doch nochmal die einstellungen zu serveradresse, port, verschlüsselungstyp, passwort etc
<gurky> leider find ich keine anleitung für live.com imap-server einstellungen
<bekks> Wo hast Du die Einstellungen denn her?
<gurky> ka.. kann ja nur so sein?
<bekks> Aha.
<bekks> Du hast keine Ahnung, woher die Einstellungen kommen, etc - ist das richtig?
<gurky> deswegen hab ich ja gefragt ob hier jemand live.com nutzt
<gurky> na imap. server is ja standard?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Wie kommst Du auf die Idee?
<gurky> dacht ich
<k1l> gurky: dann hopphopp, erstmal die einstellungen rausfinden :)
<gurky> ich will auf jedenfall kein pop nutzen
<bekks> Warum nicht?
<bekks> Was, wenn die kein IMAP anbieten? :)
<gurky> weil die sachen aufm server bleiben sollen und ich sehen will was gelesen usw is
<bekks> Siehst Du auch mit POP3.
<gurky> aber nich so schön wie bei imap
<gurky> da muss der immer wieder alles neu laden
<bekks> Und Du kannst POP3 auch so konfigurieren, dass die Sachen auf dem Server bleiben,
<bekks> Bullshit.
<bekks> Das kann man komplett konfigurieren in deinem Client.
<gurky> ich wills aber nicht konfigurieren sondern einfach standard das es so is
<k1l> hat denn live.com imap? bei vielen kostet das hakt
<bekks> gurky: Und wenn es bei live.com nicht so ist? Pech gehabt. Finde erstmal raus, ob die IMAP anbieten.
<Deem> Hotmail only directly supports POP3. For POP3, use pop3.live.com and smtp.live.com on ports 995 and 587 using SSL. For detailed instructions, go to the Windows Live website listed in Related Links.
<Deem> Read more: http://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_do_you_set_up_IMAP_for_hotmail#ixzz1HY8JW1ER
<Deem> direkt der erste link bei google.de
<Deem> hotmail hat _nur_ pop3
<LetoThe2nd> "ich will aber"...
<gurky> son scheiss da
<Deem> gurky: stfw!
<bekks> Hätte man ja auch vorher rausfinden können ;)
<gurky> stfw?
<Deem> gurky: was das bedeutet wird dir google auch gerne mitteilen
<Fuchs> lieb bleiben bitte. 
<ppq> Schweizerische Technische Fachschule Winterthur 8-)
<gurky> was kann ich dafür das hotmail das nicht unterstützt
<KaiL> *gäääääääähn*
<bullgard4> ppq: Wenn ich die Schaltfläche "PGP" Encrypt" aktiviert habe, gehe ich davon aus, daß meine E-Mail mit dem öffentlichen Schlüssel meines Kommunikationspartners verschlüsselt worden ist.
<iskywalker> weiß keiner, wie man einstellen kann, dass der suspend erzwingen kann, wenn flash in fullscreen ist?
<Deem> gurky: du hättest es vorher googlen können und hättest dann nicht hier verbissen darauf bestanden, dass es ein problem von evlution/ubuntu ist
<gurky> hab ich gar nicht..
<Fuchs> Deem: ist ja nun gut, danke. 
<Fuchs> iskywalker: suspend wovon? 
<iskywalker> sleep modus
<iskywalker> notebook
<Fuchs> iskywalker: kann flash nicht verhindern
<Fuchs> iskywalker: pm-suspend direkt verwenden, notfalls
<iskywalker> ich will nur zuklappen und es soll gut sein, wenn ich noch was drücke werde ich was falsches tun...
<Fuchs> das sollte flash eigentlich nicht verhindern koennen
<iskywalker> anscheinend tut es aber
<Fuchs> welche Desktopumgebung? Passiert das auch unter einer anderen? 
<iskywalker> wenn ich einfach so zu klappe, klappt es auch :)
<Fuchs> was meine Frage nicht beantwortet
<iskywalker> gnome
<bullgard4> ppq: Ich gehe jetzt ins Bett. Vielleicht können wir das ein anderes Mal zuende diskutieren.
<iskywalker> k.a. kde mag ich nicht
<iskywalker> windowmaker habe ich es geliebt, aber da muss ich dann es überall konfigurieren (4 computer)
<Fuchs> iskywalker: es geht nur um das Testen 
<iskywalker> uhm... ich muss dann alles zu machen... und was bringt mir das für spaäter? muss ich dann andere desktopumgebung benutzen?
<Fuchs> nicht zwingend 
<won> i am a newbie
<Fuchs> ,german? won 
<shetlandpony> won: use german please! This is a german channel. If you can't write german, you can use #ubuntu for english or #ubuntu-(your_language) like #ubuntu-fr instead. Thanks a lot :)
<won> ok danke
<won> q
<gurky> gibs tastenkürzel um zwischen den arbeitsflächen zu wechseln?
<Fuchs> ja
<Fuchs> Control + Alt + Pfeiltasten bei Gnome, Deine Umgebung koennen wir natuerlich nur raten
<gurky> ah danke klappt :)
<[eXception]> hi mein eclipse startet nicht mehr
<[eXception]> hab oracle java x64 installiert
<dAnjou> in konsole starten und fehler in nen pastebin
<dAnjou> außerdem gibt es zig varianten eclipse zu installieren, welche hast du benutzt?
<[eXception]> manuell
<[eXception]> in /usr/bin/eclipse
<[eXception]> wenn ich $ eclipse in der konsole eingebe kommt gar nichts
<[eXception]> wartet bissel und dann neue zeile
<[eXception]> so klappts auch net: eclipse -vm=/opt/java/64/jre1.6.0_24/bin/java
<[eXception]> syslog und messages schweigen
<[eXception]> das ist die letze meldung im strace:
<[eXception]> read(10, "#!/bin/sh\nexport GDK_NATIVE_WIND"..., 8192) = 60
<[eXception]> clone(child_stack=0, flags=CLONE_CHILD_CLEARTID|CLONE_CHILD_SETTID|SIGCHLD, child_tidptr=0x7f74f56619d0) = 6883
<[eXception]> wait4(-1, [{WIFEXITED(s) && WEXITSTATUS(s) == 13}], 0, NULL) = 6883
<[eXception]> --- SIGCHLD (Child exited) @ 0 (0) ---
<[eXception]> read(10, "", 8192)                      = 0
<[eXception]> exit_group(13)                          = ?
<jokrebel> gn8
<[eXception]> hi
<delat_nehui_> wie komm ich zum offtopic chann?
<Deem> ,ot? delat_nehui_ 
<shetlandpony> delat_nehui_: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<Deem> delat_nehui_: btw steht das auch im topic
<Orcor> kann mir jemand sagen befehl in terminal um firefox zu updaten?
<k1l> Orcor: per offiziellem ubuntu update geht es nicht. such dir z..b nen ppa
<Orcor> ne was?
<k1l> ,planet? Orcor hier findest du zum beispiel einige beuträge ne thema
<shetlandpony> Orcor hier findest du zum beispiel einige beutraege ne thema, planet ist der Planet von Ubuntuusers. Dort gibt es eine Mischung aus Beitraegen verschiedener Blogs rund um Ubuntu: http://planet.ubuntuusers.de/
<Orcor> ich hab was runter geladen aber hab kp wie man instaliert
<k1l> ,fremdquelle? Orcor ein ppa ist eine fremdquelle bitte durchlesen
<shetlandpony> Orcor ein ppa ist eine fremdquelle bitte durchlesen: Das kann passieren wenn man blind alles zur Paketverwaltung hinzufuegt: http://ikhaya.ubuntuusers.de/2006/11/20/eine-kleine-geschichte-ueber-fremde-paketquellen/
<delat_nehui_> Orcor, update firefox evtl. 
<Orcor> mir ist aufgefallen das in ubuntu bei firefox  das zum updaten fehlen tut 
<Orcor> und unter win ist es da
<k1l> Orcor: man lädt nicht einfach irgendwo irgendwas runter und startet es dann. willst du ein unsicheres system haben? mach doch nicht alle fehler, die unter windows zu viren führen
<Orcor> hab es von normale seite geladen nicht von irgend eine
<Orcor> http://www.mozilla.com/de/firefox/
<Deem> Orcor: trotzdem ist es besser unter linux pakete aus der paketverwaltung zu installieren
<Deem> Orcor: und genau deshalb sollst du die links lesen, die dir das pony gab
<Orcor> hab ich 
<k1l> Orcor: lies erstmal den link zu den fremdquellen. und dann, wenn du das risiko eingehen willst schaust du mal im planet, da gibts was zu dem thema ff4
<Deem> _das_ bezweifel ich stark
<Orcor> aber unter ubuntu software center gibts kein firefox4
<Deem> >_>
<Deem> merkbefreiung vom feinsten
<Deem> Orcor: bitte. tue uns allen den gefallen und lies die links
<k1l> Orcor: wenn du gelesen hättest wüsstest du was sache ist. also nochmal bitte
<Orcor> danke für die Hilfe hab nun es geschafft
<k1l> btw hat ikhaya auch nen artikel dazu: http://ikhaya.ubuntuusers.de/2011/03/22/mozilla-veroeffentlicht-browser-firefox-in-version-4/
<shetlandpony> k1l's url: http://tinyurl.com/6y6lhw9 | Mozilla veröffentlicht Firefox in Version 4 › Ikhaya › ubuntuusers.de
<Orcor> das mit dem planet hat geklappt
<k1l> Orcor: aber dann mit problemen mit ff4 hier nicht auflaufen, sondern beim ersteller der fremdquelle melden :)
<Orcor> aber war nix neues ha shcon mal so was gelesen und naja egal Hauptsache es geht  was ich wollte trotzdem danke für die schnelle Hilfe
<Deem> ,interpunktion? Orcor 
<shetlandpony> Orcor: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird.
<Deem> was dasn? o_O
#ubuntu-de 2011-03-25
<C_A_M> moin
<Wedelwolf> WAs passiert, wenn mein router nen stromausfall hat und ich grad n apt-get upgrade fahre?
<sash_> Dann speichert der das bereits Heruntergeladene im apt-cache, was er sowieso macht und laedt anschliessend weiter runter
<Wedelwolf> ty. ich geh den rebooten -.-
<sash_> Da er erst alles runterlaedt und danach mit dem Installieren anfaengt, ist mit dpkg noch nix passiert.
<sash_> Nur wenn die Installation abgebrochen wird, wenn schon dpkg gewerkelt hat, kommts zu Problemen mit falschen Index-Eintraegen uswusf.
<Wedelwolf> aber die installation benötigt ja kein internet
<sash_> Rueschtuescch
<ines> Moin, ich habe ein Problem mit dem Öffnen von Ordner, da kommt jetzt immer der firefox statt nautilus. wo kann ich das ändern?
<ppq> ines: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Nautilus#Persoenliche-Orte-oeffnen-sich-nicht-mit-Nautilus
<shetlandpony> ppq's url: http://tinyurl.com/4pg5p27 | Nautilus › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de
<ines> Danke, hat geklappt.
<germ86> Guten Morgen
<_pingu> libdl.so.2 wo bekomm ich die her?
<ppq> libc6
<ppq> ist bei dir sehr wahrscheinlich schon drauf :D
<LetoThe2nd> seeeeeehr wahrscheinlich!
<ppq> vermutlich willst du grad ein 32bit programm in nem amd64 ubuntu ausführen? installier das paket ia32-libs
<_pingu> ppq: stimmt, aber das Paket ist schon drauf. schaut aus, als müst ich ein paar symlinks setzen
<ppq> gehst du nach einer anleitung vor?
<_pingu> ppq: ich hab eine liste mit abhängigkeiten
<ppq> eigentlich muss man keine symlinks mehr setzen/ändern. das ist nicht ungefährlich, btw
<_pingu> ppq: hmm. der installer erwartet die libs halt in anderen verzeichnissen
<ppq> _pingu: kannst du ihm via option mitteilen, in /lib32 zu gucken?
<ppq> bzw /usr/lib32
<_pingu> ppq: schaut nicht so aus
<LetoThe2nd> es gibt software, die ist es einfach nicht wert, benutzt zu werden. fakt.
<ppq> hmm.. wenn du sichergehen willst, kannst du dir ein sehr schlankes 32bit ubuntu irgendwohin installieren mit debootstrap und chrooten
<ppq> das ist eleganter als ein gemischtsystem oder symlink-chaos
<LetoThe2nd> oder ne vm, oder eben gleich rekompilieren...
<Deem> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Archiv/32-Bit_chroot?highlight=Pw%20Tbaustell%20Zchroot
<shetlandpony> Deem's url: http://tinyurl.com/6hn98zb | Archiv/32-Bit chroot › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de
<ppq> da gibts nen artikel zu im ubuntuusers wiki, der ist aber veraltet, musst gucken dass du das anpasst
<ppq> ja genau der
<Deem> wie aufs stichwor =)
<Deem> t
<ppq> Deemomat :p
<_pingu> rekompilieren probier ich. danke
<ring0> kann ich mit grep auch leerzeilen aus einer ausgabe entfernen?
<Deem> ring0: grep kann regexp. damit sollte das gehn, ja
<ppq> hm du könntest mit sed zwei aufeinanderfolgende zeilenumbrüche mit einem ersetzen, falls du immer nur einzelne leerzeilen hast
<ring0> ok
<ppq> achso aus der ausgabe, joa bestimmt
<ring0> grep -v '^$' :)
<ring0> schade watch macht viermal greppen nicht mehr mit :(
<susanne> Wie kann man fix einen Videodatei Demuxen und von MP4 in AVI Container umpaken? Weiß leider nicht ob das Zielgerät (DVDplayer) den Mp4 Container kennt.
<k1l> mencoder, ffmpeg fallen mir da ein
<susanne> k1l: genau aber wie war nochmal die string dazu?
<dAnjou> was isn demuxen?
<susanne> k1l: ah hab schon gefunden
<susanne> dAnjou: muxen video und audio in einen kontainer bringe... demuxen das gegenteil
<dAnjou> ah, k
<jham> hehe, susanne, das heisst "die parameter" und nicht string
<susanne> jham: what ever.. ich habe eben die switches gemeint... however... ich habe selber herausbekommen ... lange nicht mehr mit ffmpeg gearbeitet...
<jham> vllt sowas mencoder -oac copy -ovc copy inputfile.mp4 -o outputfile.avi
<jham> ohne demuxen
<jham> kriegt man von der punktearmee keinen augenkrebs_
<jham> ?
<jham> wahrscheinlich sollte man noch die -oac und -ovc parameter nutzen, wenn man _wirklich_ umkodieren moechte und nicht nur container aendern
<jham> also keine copy
<jham> hoppsa, ist ja gar nicht #u-d-o
<susanne> jham: bin ffmpeg user ffmpeg -i xy -vcodec copy -acodec copy -f avi -o xy
<jham> ffmpeg user :D
<susanne> jham: müsste nur noch für den splitz schalter auf 700mb kommen, dann wäre es perfekt
<susanne> jham: *split
<jham> viel erfolg :)
<susanne> jham: der war nicht lustig
<jham> sollte es?
<Deem> ,ot?
<shetlandpony> Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<susanne> jham: früher gab es noch den pseudo split schalter aber der gilt nicht, außerdem soll nacher auch der dvdplayer die dabei wiedergeben können
<susanne> Deem: Es geht immer noch um ffmpeg um die ideale lösung meiner Aufgabe... also kein offtopic
<Deem> susanne: unterstreiche bitte das wort ubuntu in deinem satz
<LetoThe2nd> Deem: lass gut sein, bitte.
<Deem> LetoThe2nd: sonst bist du immer derjenige, der solche sätze bringt
<jham> wenn's denn offtopic ist :)
<susanne> LetoThe2nd: Kann #ubuntu-de-offtopic  nicht betreten (Du bist gebannt). seit wann dies?
<LetoThe2nd> Deem: ansichtssache. und die frage "wie splitte ich nen av-stream" ist durchaus ok.
<k1l> susanne: #ubuntu-de-op
<Deem> susanne: für sowas gibts #ubuntu-de-op
<k1l> der rest: back to topic, danke :)
<LetoThe2nd> wobei gedanke - u.U. kann man da auch irgendne art pipe-durch-splitter benutzen. klänge logisch für mcih.
<jham> susanne: fuer so ein splitten gibt's bequemere tools wie tovid zb
<jham> susanne: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/DVD-Authoring
<susanne> jham: die Unterhaltung soll im offtopic fortgeführt werden
<dreamon> kdenlive ist auch zum schneiden toll.
<MeMyself> gibt es kein update auf firefox 4 über die paketverwaltung?
<koegs> es gibt nen firefox stable ppa
<sdx23> MeMyself: Sollte es? Ist kein Sicherheitsupdate, demnach: Nein.
<MeMyself> verstehe danke
<sdx23> MeMyself: Ist generell so, dass nicht einfach neue Versionen aufgenommen werden. Erst zur nächsten Ubuntu-Version.
<MeMyself> also am besten di eppa´s verwenden wenn man die neuerste software haben will
<MeMyself> die*
<k1l> ,ff4? MeMyself 
<shetlandpony> MeMyself: Von der Mozilla Foundation fuer November angekuendigt, wurde die neue Version des beliebten Browsers nun mit einiger Verspaetung in der Version 4 veroeffentlicht und wartet mit vielen und bedeutsamen Neuerungen auf. http://ikhaya.ubuntuusers.de/2011/03/22/mozilla-veroeffentlicht-browser-firefox-in-version-4/ [firefox4]
<koegs> auf eigene verantwortung, wissen was man tut, lesen, verstehen, ausführen, etc.
<apollo13> sdx23: hatt canonical nicht gesagt, dass sie da bei firefox ausnahmen machen werden nachdem ff keine security updates für alte versionen mehr rausgibt
<sdx23> apollo13: Möglich. Wüsste aber nicht, dass da nun was konkretes draus wurde.
<k1l> apollo13: ja, das wurde mal genannt. wie weit da die umsetzung ist weiss ich nicht. ich weiss nur, dass es vor der einführung der ppas war. vlt hat es sich damit schon erübrigt
<apollo13> k1l: denk nicht, da die ja nicht aktiv sind. geht ja nicht um neue features sondern um security fixes, mal schaun was die zeit bringt
<apollo13> ah https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+question/125441 vorletzte antwort
<k1l> wieder was gelernt. danke
<daswort> Wie muss ich das umschreiben damit ein Link von xchat in opera in einem neuen Tab geöffnet wird? !opera -remote 'openURL(%s)'
<beaver74> daswort, "A standalone url argument or '-newwindow', '-newtab', '-backgroundtab', '-newprivatetab' or '-nowin' will disable '-remote' commands", das sollte doch -newtab funktionieren
<beaver74> *da
<daswort> nice und merzi ^^
<daswort> werkt!
<beaver74> schön :)
<beaver74> daswort, ein '$ opera' in der Konsole, mehr war es nicht 
<daswort> oki
<Inoob> haaaalloooo
<Inoob> jemand da_
<k1l> ,frag? Inoob 
<shetlandpony> Inoob: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<Inoob> Ich hab nen laptop und da ubuntu drauf installiert. Jetzt hab ich aber ein bildschirm dran angeschlossen finde aber nicht wie ich einstellen kann das ich nur auf dem angeschlosenen bildschirm das bild anzeigen kann
<Inoob> und muss ich irgendwelche treiber für graka oder so installieren?
<ppq> Inoob: was für ein grafikchip werkelt denn im laptop?
<Inoob> ati mobility hd radeon sonst was
<Inoob> radeon hd 4570
<ppq> Inoob: dann kannst du den unfreien treiber von amd installieren, da hast du dann auch ein recht mächtiges konfigurationswerkzeug dabei
<ppq> Inoob: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/ATI/fglrx
<Inoob> hm okay
<Inoob> danke  und wie kann ich jetzt meinen laptop bildschirm ausschalten?
<Inoob> und gibt es so was wie ein windoof emulator?
<ppq> Inoob: wie gesagt, vielleicht geht das mit dem konfigurationstool
<ppq> Inoob: ansonsten geht's oft im bios.
<ppq> ,wine? Inoob
<shetlandpony> Inoob, Wine ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wine - Weitere Infos im query ...
<ppq> ,windoof? Inoob
<shetlandpony> Inoob, windoof ist deiner Meinung nach doof, es heisst aber trotzdem Windows.
<Inoob> okay okay
<Inoob> schreibt sich heisst nicht heißt?:P
<ppq> Inoob: jo :) aber das pony hat's nicht so mit äöüß
<Inoob> achso
<Inoob> okay
<Inoob> wo ist der unterschied zwischen linux x86 und linux x86_64
<dadrc> 32 vs. 64 Bit
<ppq> Inoob: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/64bit-Architektur
<ppq> Inoob: du siehst, viele deiner fragen lassen sich durch das ubuntuusers wiki beantworten, nimm dir ruhig die zeit und stöber da rum :P
<Inoob> ne ich dachte bis jetzt das diese x86 was damit zu tun hat
<ppq> Inoob: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger hier kannst du anfangen
<cronon> hallo. :)
<cronon> wie kann ich informationen über meine CD/DVD-Laufwerke abfragen?
<Frickelpit> lshw
<Frickelpit> z.b.
<Inoob> wie öffne ich dateien die .run heißen?
<Deem> Inoob: am besten gar nicht
<Inoob> warum nur?
<Deem> weil du damit an der Paketverwaltung vorbei installierst und das kann ganz böse ins auge gehn
<Inoob> okay und wie installier ich das?
<Deem> am besten nur direkt aus dem softwarecenter installieren
<Inoob> ja da gibts das aber nich
<Deem> was ist es denn?
<Inoob> ati treiber für linuxO_o
<Frickelpit> ,ati? Inoob
<shetlandpony> Inoob, ATI ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ATI-Grafikkarten
<Inoob> man sagte mir ich brauche das um einzustellen das ich den bildschirm nich auf zwei screen zu haben 
<sprash> Hi gibt es irgendwo eine Anleitung um von Empathy nach Pidgin zu migrieren? Ich find bei Google nur den Weg anders herum.
<DonKrawallo> Okay, versuch ich es hier: Weiß irgendjemand, wo evolution meine kontakte speichert? also in welcher datei?
<k405> findest alle deine daten unter ~/.evolution/
<daswort> ~/.evolution/adressbook/local/system/adressbook.db
<k405> mails unter ./mails/imap oder pop
<DonKrawallo> das verzeichnis habe ich nicht
<daswort> + d weil addressbook ^^ :-[
<k405> contacts wie das wort eh scho beschrieben
<DonKrawallo> du verstehst mich falsch :) ich hab schon .evolution nicht
<daswort> ist aber eine gans pöse pinärdattey. Musst vllt exportieren je nach dem…
<k405> du musst dir versteckte ordner anzeigen lassen
<DonKrawallo> schon klar
<daswort> gib mal das in der konsole ein:
<DonKrawallo> soweit war ich schon ;)
<daswort> ~/.evolution/addressbook/local/system/addressbook.db
<daswort> bzw ~/.evolution reicht
<DonKrawallo> cd .evolution funktioniert nicht...
<daswort> starte mal evo
<k405> cd ./.evolution
<daswort> wo für brauchst du das denn?
<DonKrawallo> daswort, ich hab nen nervigen bug, bei dem ich die kontakte nich mehr bearbeiten kann
<daswort> aber die sind noch da?
<daswort> durchsuch mal das system vielleicht wurde der ordner verschoben.
<DonKrawallo> ich lösch im homeverzeichnis alles das mit evolution anfängt und danach sind die noch da... *verwirrt*
<daswort> gib mal in die konsole ein: gnome-search-tool --start --path=~ --named=evolution
<daswort> Aber du hast evolution schon neu gestartet oder?
<DonKrawallo> ja, klar...
<DonKrawallo> ich könnt evolution jetzt abstürzen lassen, wenn ich auf einen meiner kontakte drücke :D
<DonKrawallo> mhmmm gnome-search-tool findet nur den evolution-export... langsam wird's strange
<beaver74> ein'$ updatedb && locate addressbook.db' koennte auch helfen
<DonKrawallo> beaver74, hab ich schon, dann bekomm nur nen neuen prompt
<beaver74> dann gibt es addressbook.db auf deinem Rechner nicht
<beaver74> .
<beaver74> :)
<DonKrawallo> das war mir klar :D
<jokrebel> bye
<susanne> Ich habe Schwierigkeiten mit Priovoxy, ich nutze Chrome als Browser. Versuche ich aus der Adressleiste eine Google Suche zu starten. Bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung, wie kann ich dieses Problem beheben?
<susanne> Error 330 (net::ERR_CONTENT_DECODING_FAILED): Unknown error.
 * daswort findet komandozeilenparameter bei grafischen Anwendungen toll!
<susanne> Hat keiner eine Idee?
<DonKrawallo> susanne, keine, die dir weiter hilft ;)
<susanne> Wie kann ich mir anzeigen lassen wie viele Fraps gerade ein Wine emuliertes spiel hat? Ich habe mit erstaunen ohne weiteres Gilde 2 aus einer Windows Installation in Ubuntu via Wine starten können. Nun würde ich gerne den Performance unterschied messen
<sash_> Vielleicht laeuft ja sogar Fraps mit Wine.
<susanne> sash_: denke das es möglich ist, aber die frage ist nur wie akkurat fraps unter wine ist. gefühlt würde ich sagen, dass ich eine besser performance habe als unter windows... ich möchte es gerne nur noch bestätigt haben, dass es keine einbildung ist. Eigentlich gilt Die Gilde 2 als sehr Buggy und schlecht programmiert. Und benötigte unter Windows einige patches bis es annehmbar laufen tat.
<sash_> Hats vielleicht nen integrierten fps-Anzeiger? Ich weiss es nicht.
<susanne> sash_: soweit mir bekannt ist, ist ein solches in Gilde 2 nicht vorhanden. Im Gegenteil es gibt auch keine Cheatkonsole... wenn dann nur durch Memory manipulieren
<susanne> sash_: was mich am meisten umhaut, ist ja dass die Gilde 2 unter Ubuntu mit Wine VIEL weniger CPu verbraucht... so gut wie garnicht 40% unter Windows lastet es fast 89% aus. 
<sash_> Ist doch schoen :)
<sash_> So lang es fluessig laeuft, wuerd ich da auch nicht gross nach Benchmarks suchen. Wieso auch?
<susanne> sash_: Ich finde es ebenso toll, ich brauch auch nicht wirklich Branchmarks.. will nur wissen ob meine augen mich trügen oder nicht. ob es an der 5 flasche cab liegt oder ob ICH TRÄUME... Wäre nur toll das sich die Spiele auch unter Wine installieren lassen würden. Deswegen habe ich extra ein Dualboot System eingerichtet. Weil sich die meisten Installationrutinen unter Wine nicht machen lassen. Warscheinlich auch wegen den
<susanne>  Kopierschutz der Spiele...
<susanne> sash_: hätte ich nur vorher gewusst, hätte ich mir die 40€ für den Windows-Lizensschlüssel sparen könne.
<sash_> Nachher ist man oftmals schlauer :)
<Fuchs> ,ot? 
<shetlandpony> Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<Deem_> ich hab hier gute hardware und ne 100mbit standleitung und bei meinem debootstrap steht nun schon seit ca 15minuten "retrieving libc6" ist das normal?
<sash_> Unter Umstaenden, ja. Unter anderen, nein.
<Fuchs> Deem_: wenn der Server wo er das herholt gerade seine schwachen Momente hat: ja. Du kannst sonst auf ein VT wechseln und schauen, wie weit er ist. Oder mit einer anderen Maschine wireshark anwerfen. 
<Deem_> Fuchs: wie schau ich nach wie weit er ist?
<susanne> Fuchs: Hast du eine Idee wie ich bei einem Game was via Wine läuft die Fraps rausfinde?
<Fuchs> susanne: Frames pro Sekunde meinst Du. Wenn das Spiel eine Anzeige dafuer hat: so. Sonst: schwierig. 
<Fuchs> Deem_: in den cache Ordner gehen und schauen, wie gross es ist, als ganz triviale Variante
<Fuchs> also /var/cache/apt/archives/partial 
<susanne> Fuchs: Genau das meine ich, weiß nicht ob du mit gelesen hast. habe eben eine Überraschung meines lebens erlebt. Unter Windows ginge das mit Fraps, allerdings bin ich nicht sicher ob unter Wine Fraps auch wirklich richtige Ausgabe macht.
<Fuchs> ich habe mitgelesen, deswegen der OT Verweis, weil es abgedriftet ist ohne Ende
<Fuchs> es gibt, wenn das Spiel selber keine Moeglichkeit bietet, keine 100%ig zuverlaessige Variante, nein
<Deem_>  Fuchs der ordner is leer
<Fuchs> Deem_: das ist schlecht. Ist etwas im Elternordner, das an libc6 erinnern koennte? 
<Fuchs> Deem_: oder meinen netstat -taunp oder lsof, dass da was laeuft? 
<Deem_> Fuchs: also netstat zeig eine wget verbindung zu einem server an
<Fuchs> Deem_: schoen, wget kennt naemlich ein Signal, mit dem man das abfragen kann, soweit ich weiss
<Deem_> Fuchs: und ich sehe grad dein pfad war richtig. es fehlte nur ein /mnt davor
<Deem_> da liegt ein libc6 archiv, allerdings mit 0 bhyte größe
<Fuchs> dann kann sein, dass der Server da gerade nicht sehr antwortfreudig ist
<Deem_> über ne halbe stunde schon?
<Deem_> kann ich das irgendwie abbrechen und nen anderen mirror versuchen?
<Fuchs> moment, ist das ein Ubuntu oder ein Debian? 
<Deem_> ubuntu
<Fuchs> hm
<Deem_> maverick um genau zu sein
<Fuchs> ich weiss nicht, wie erfreut er auf ein Control+C reagieren wuerde
<Fuchs> theoretisch bricht das ab, ob er von selber neu startet oder ob Du das dann anwerfen kannst weiss ich aber nicht
<Deem_> control+c fällt weg. weil ich nicht mehr auf die tty komme auf der das debootstrap läuft
<Deem_> oh. er lädt runter. 4.2mb :D
<Deem_> jetzt müsste ich nur noch wissen, wie ich wieder zurück in die richtige tty komme
<Fuchs> CTRL+ALT+Fn 
<Fuchs> oder die Windowstaste bis Du da bist
<Deem_> Fuchs: da tut sich nichts
<Deem_> also über die F-Tasten komm ich nur in ttys in denen kein debootstrap läuft
<Deem_> und die windows taste tut gar nichts
<Fuchs> hm
<Deem_> aber laut ps -ef scheint auch kein debootstrap mehr zu laufen...
<Fuchs> der Prozess wird sich wohl auch nicht so nennen
<Deem_> vorhin stand er dirn
<Inoob> ich hab ubuntu installiert und jetzt funzt windows nimmer
<Frickelpit> ,funzen? Inoob
<shetlandpony> Inoob: Musste nach dem Insten iwie confen, bis es vllt funzt u so weiter.
<Deem> Inoob: Terminal aufmachen und da eingeben "sudo update-grub"
<Inoob> funktioniert
<Inoob> mein windows funktioniert nicht mehr
<DeannaT2> hast du es wegpartitoniert?
<Inoob> nein
<Deem> Inoob: is das ein windows 7?
<Inoob> ich hab es auf meine 4gb sd karte installiert, es wird im bootloader angezeigt
<Inoob> jop
<ppq> du hast windows auf einer sd-karte installiert? oder ubuntu?
<Inoob> ubuntu
<ppq> Inoob: nopaste bitte mal die ausgabe von 'sudo fdisk -l'
<ppq> ,paste? Inoob
<shetlandpony> Inoob: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<Deem> ich hab da irgendwie was im hinterkopf was win 7 und ubuntu betraf....
<Inoob> jetzt soll ich immer dreizeilen schicken?!
<ppq> Inoob: lies bitte, was da steht..
<Inoob> ja das das da abgelegt werden soll
<Inoob> nur hatte ich da keine leiste gehsen aus der ich euch einen link schicken sollO_o
<Inoob> einfach den aus dem addresfenster?
<ppq> genau :)
<Inoob> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/359551/
<Inoob> bitteschön
<ppq> Inoob: was genau geschieht denn, wenn du den rechner einschaltest? kommst du ins GRUB bootmenü?
<Inoob> jop
<Inoob> wenn ich dann auf windows klicke komme ich zu einem weitern bootmenu, wharscheinlich von windows
<ppq> und dann?
<Inoob> ich kann windows starten
<ppq> super :) wo ist das problem?
<Inoob> ich kann sehen wie er die .dll lädt mir irgendeine info über windows zeigt(betrifft das problem nicht) dann einige sekunden ein schwarzer bildschirm , dann ein kurzes aufblitzten weg ises
<hdp> Und wieso sollte das ein von Ubuntu verursachtes Problem sein?
<ppq> Inoob: das scheint dann wohl ein windowsproblem zu sein. komm mal bitte nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic und beschreib das mit der .dll dort genauer. oder frag mal in ##windows nach (englisch)
<Inoob> naja weil ich a das problem vorher nicht hatte und b ich nicht einmal mal mehr in den abgesicherten modus komme
<Inoob> deswegen dachte ich es könnte irgendiwe daranliegen
<Deem> wenn man grub auf einem raid installieren will, nimmt man dann das md* oder das sd* device?
<ppq> Deem: md
<ppq> grub auf dem raid.. klingt seltsam
<ppq> naja, jedenfalls ist /dev/mdX das raid device
<Deem> wenn ich aber versuche es auf dem md device zu installiern sagt er mir, dass es nicht ging. genaue fehlermeldung bringt er mir in der hübschen blauen gui nicht
<Minipluto> es gibt doch für Ubuntu eine Möglichkeit, UTF-Zeichen direkt aufzurufen… irgendwie sowas wie strg+shift+u… wie geht das noch mal?
<Deem> ok passt schon. grub liegt jetzt auf sdb
<sash_> Das ist an sich ja auch erst nach dem Kernel geladen, oder?
<ppq> Minipluto: strg+shift+u, dann die nummer, dann leerzeichen. war schon richtig
<Minipluto> ppq: hmm… geht bei mir nicht
<hinogi1> Wo stell ich ein das emacs z.B. immer mit bestimmten startoptionen gestartet wird?
<ppq> Minipluto: geht afaik nur in (manchen?) gtk programmen
<sash_> ,alias? hinogi1 
<shetlandpony> hinogi1: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/alias
<ppq> Minipluto: in pidgien geht's, bspw.
<Deem> sash_: normaler installer?
<sash_> Deem: statt debootstrap
<Deem> sash_: das ging nicht. cd laufwerk is keins drin und wenn ich von usb booten wollte sagte er mir bei der installation, dass er kein medium finden kann
<sash_> dpkg-reconfigure fstab oder so gibts afaik jedenfalls nicht.
<Deem> aber irgendwie hatte ich das auf den beiden servern auch gemacht. da allerdings ohne raid
<Deem> und mit debian. aber ich kann mich nicht errinnern irgednwas in die fstab eingetragen zu haben
<sash_> Deem: Bei nur einer einzelnen Partition brauchts afaik keine fstab
<Deem> sash_: waren auch 3. /boot, swap und /
<sash_> Bei Raid brauchts auch noch ne mdadm.conf oder wie die heisst
<Deem> ok. auf dem server is keine fstab. er /boot und / bindet er korrekt ein, lediglich swap ignoriert er. is aber auch nicht soooo wichtig
<Minipluto> ppq: hmm da gehts leider auch nicht :/
<Deem> soll ich einfach mal versuchen zu booten? mehr als nicht funktionieren kann es ja nicht :D
<ppq> Minipluto: erscheint da denn ein unterstrichenes u wenn du strg+shift+u drückst?
<sash_> Deem: / und /boot sind ja auch durch grub konfiguriert. Dass er swap ignoriert, liegt an der fehlenden fstab
<Minipluto> ppq: nö
<sash_>  /boot findet er dadurch, dass er MBR liegt und / wegen der Grub-Konfiguration.
<ppq> Minipluto: dann weiß ich auch nich :(
<apollo13> wobei /boot inzwischen auch unnütz ist
<Minipluto> ppq: schade aber danke trotzdem
<sash_> Deem: Und dein Raid-Dingen wird mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht booten.
<sash_> apollo13: Depends.
<apollo13> sash_: inwiefern?
<apollo13> von verschlüsseltem pc mal abgesehen, aber das ist am server wohl nicht der fall ;)
<sash_> apollo13: Ich hab bei mehreren Distributionen gern mehrere /boot und gehe per chainloader auf die. Ausserdem nutz ich Vollverschluesselung.
<apollo13> sash_: gut, aber wie gesagt, in seinem fall braucht er es eher nicht
<sash_> Das ist wahr.
<Deem> man sollte dann vielleicht auch mdadm installieren und openssh und son kram :D
<apollo13> sash_: aber danke für den tipp mit chainloader, dann wird meine liste auch mal wieder etwas kürzer :)
<sash_> apollo13: :)
<apollo13> grad bei xen+lvm ist man schnell mal so weit, dass man den os-prober abdreht, da sonst alles voll ist *gg*
<ScuM666> hab grad mein 10.10 aktualisiert und kann nach nem reboot keine User-Auswahl mehr um gdm -> kann mich also nicht mehr anmelden
<ScuM666> hat das nochjemand
<ScuM666> wie komm ich wieder auf meinen grafische Oberfläche/Userprofil
<Deem> also eine mdadm.conf hab ich, aber wie trage ich raid devices in die fstab ein?
<apollo13> mdad --examine --scan >> /etc/mdadm.conf (out of my head, keine garantie)
<Deem> apollo13: aber ich hab doch schon eine mdadm.conf. in der steht sogar schon was richtiges drin. ich will jetzt nur der fstab sagen wo es die devices findet
<apollo13> mdadm natürlich; aber mit examine kannst afaik was mdadm.conf kompatibles produzieren
<apollo13> hu?
<apollo13> wenn mdadm installiert ist und das boot image neu gebaut ist ist das unter /dev/md blablab
<Deem> apollo13: aber ich muss doch noch was in die fstab eintragen oder nicht?
<apollo13> je nachdem was auf dem raid drauf ist ja
<apollo13> aber das hat dann nix mehr mit mdadm.conf zu tun
<Deem> hä? o_O
<jokrebel> re
<Deem> wie kann ich denn die uuids zu den devices ausgeben lassen? bklid -o value -s UUID gibt mir ja nur die uuid aus. ein bklid -o device -s UUId gibt mir nur das device aus. kann ich davon ausgehen, dass jeweils die reihenfolgen übereinstimmen?
<bekks> Mahlzeit.
<Deem> so. hab mal nach gut glück konfiguriert und neu gebootet. und läuft =)
<Fuss-im-Ohr> nabend
<obiwahn> hi - ich moechte das sich das netbook meiner freundin beim booten ins wlan connected
<jokrebel> obiwahn: …und was hindert Dich daran?
<ppq> obiwahn: in den einstellungen zu diesem wlanprofil gibt's da afaik einen haken
<obiwahn> ich denke ich koennte einfach entsprechende in der /etc/network/interfaces eintragen und nen config file fuer den wpasupplicant schreiben
<obiwahn> ah ppq das ist gut
<obiwahn> ich war mir nicht so sicher wie ubuntu sich verhaelt wenn  ich was von hand reinferkel
<ppq> obiwahn: ah, du möchtest das zu fuß machen? wieso nicht mit dem networkmanager?
<obiwahn> ne das ist noch viel besser
<obiwahn> ich hatte angst das der networmanager dann nicht mehr funktioniert wenn ich das von hand mache
<obiwahn> meine freundin kanndas nicht von hand - haber mich nervt es wenn ich gerade auf der kiste bin und nen upgrade mache
<ppq> tut er schon, er ignoriert dann halt die so konfigurierte netzwerkschnittstelle (afaik)
<sdx23> Ist so. Insofern will man das - normalerweise - nicht per Hand machen.
<jokrebel> obiwahn: IMHO kann auch der Netzwerkmanager automatisch verbinden…
<obiwahn> ja ververbindet sich immer brav
<apollo13> wann greift das autoconnect vom network-manager für system connections eigentlich? während dem boot oder beim ersten login?
<obiwahn> sobald sich jemand eingeloggt hat und er den keyring des users fuer die netzwerke benutzen kann na ich gucke nochma aber danke schonmal
<apollo13> obiwahn: bei system connections steht das pwd in der config nicht im keyring
<obiwahn> jo wie ifup wpa_suppliant etc funktionieren ist mir total klar nur normaler weise bunutze ich den ganzen neumoischen schnickschnack nicht
<ppq> obiwahn: für wlan ists schon sehr praktisch
<ppq> da ändert sich schließlich oft was
<freeman_> hi leute wie kann ich mein problem mit dem core i7 620m lösen mit virtual box 4.0.4 
<freeman_> bringe keine 64bit version zum laufen in virtual box
<freeman_> und habe selbst ubuntu 64bit installiert
<freeman_> weiß nicht mehr
<freeman_> weiter
<ppq> freeman_: warst du neulich schonmal hier?
<Minipluto> KaiL: meinst du, das ist einen Versuch wert, um eine S-ATA-Festplatte an einem SAT-Reciever mit internem IDE anzuschließen? Vorher muss man allerdings wissen, dass laut Foren auch schon viele Leute mit vielen teuren Convertern Probleme gehabt haben und das selbst nicht jede S-ATA-Platte läuft. Und beim Hersteller bekommt man einen Adapter, wenn man einen Brief mit 15 euro hin schickt :D ...
<Minipluto> ... http://www.pollin.de/shop/dt/NzMxOTkyOTk-/Computer_und_Zubehoer/Hardware/Kabel_Stecker_Adapter/IDE_zu_SATA_Adapter.html
<shetlandpony> Minipluto's url: http://tinyurl.com/2vwtj7t | IDE zu SATA Adapter - Computer und Zubehör - Hardware - Kabel / Stecker / Adapter - Pollin Electronic
<ppq> anyway.. in den einstellungen zur vbox 64bit os ausgewählt? was willst du dadrin installieren? wie genau ist die fehlermeldung, bzw. was funktioniert nicht?
<ppq> freeman_: ^
<bekks> freeman_: Installiere bitte mal das Paket "cpuid", rufe cpuid auf, und nopaste die Ausgabe.
<freeman_> ja ok mach ich
<ppq> Minipluto: gib doch lieber 5€ mehr aus und nimm den vom festplattenrecoderhersteller empfohlenen adapter - die haben den sicher getestet
<ppq> oh, hier ist ja ontopic
<freeman_> http://pastebin.com/FkR00fhU
<freeman_> bitteschön
<bekks> freeman_: Ok, deine CPU kann 64bit guests virtualisieren. Das wollte ich schonmal sicherstellen.
<freeman_> ok dachte ich es mir ja
<freeman_> im bios hab ich auch alles aktiviert was vt betrifft
<freeman_> vielleicht ist es im kernel deaktiviert?
<bekks> Nö. Nicht, wenn Du den nicht verändert hast.
<bekks> Nopaste bitte mal das xml file mit den Einstellungen der virtuellen Maschine.
<freeman_> ok mach ich
<freeman_> http://pastebin.com/UmXz0Rna
<freeman_> bitte
<mgolisch> was genau ist denn die fehlermelding?
<bekks> freeman_: Du kannst dann jetzt bitte schonmal die Screenshots aller Fehler, etc. machen, die auftauchen, wenn du die VM startest - in der Zwischenzeit lese ich mich mal durch das XML.
<freeman_> ok passt
<freeman_> http://www.bilder-space.de/show_img.php?img=664fb5-1301082119.png&size=original
<freeman_> passiert wenn ich mehrere cpus nutzen will
<freeman_> muss dann auf 1cpu zurückstellen
<freeman_> http://www.bilder-space.de/show_img.php?img=664fb5-1301082119.png&size=original
<freeman_> hoppla
<freeman_> v
<freeman_> http://www.bilder-space.de/show_img.php?img=ebcd82-1301082153.png&size=original
<bekks> Welches Host OS, welches Guest OS benutzt Du genau?
<freeman_> passiert wenn ich den ersten fehler behebe klicke dann auf weiter
<bekks> Hat sich erledigt. Wir machen nun folgendes:
<freeman_> http://www.bilder-space.de/show_img.php?img=1b37c8-1301082203.png&size=original
<freeman_> dann passiert das
<bekks> ich möchte gerne die Ausgabe von "lsmod" auf dem Host sehen.
<freeman_> ok
<freeman_> http://pastebin.com/QmcAd3RS
<freeman_> hier bitte
<xperia> hat jemand hier die delock 61618 PCMCIA karte unter ubuntu am laufen. Das sollte eine Linux freundliche PCMCIA Karte sein aber irrgendwie funktioniert sie rein garnicht
<xperia> [ 11.284070] ata1: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 310)
<xperia> [ 11.604066] ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 310)
<bekks> freeman_: Überprüfe bitte nochmal deine BIOS Einstellungen bzgl. VT-X, Virtualisierung, etc.
<freeman_> ok
<freeman_> bis gleich
<ppq> hab mal nach der fehlermeldung gegoogelt, kam ne ganze menge bei raus.. hier zusammengefasst: http://news.metaparadigma.de/win-oracle-virtualbox-workaround-for-initialization-issue-3395/  oder ein paar davon, etwas detaillierter - http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=7&p=179211  http://codemix.de/archives/352   http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=7&p=101061  
<shetlandpony> ppq's url: http://tinyurl.com/6gyjswm |   [Win] Oracle VirtualBox: Workaround For Initialization Issue
<linux4ever> hi
<linux4ever> gehören server probleme in den off topic?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Wenn es ein Ubuntu Server ist.
<sash_> Kommt drauf an.
<sash_> "Mein Server brennt" ist hier nicht ontopic und trotzdem ein Serverproblem.
<linux4ever> :-D
<bekks> :D
<linux4ever> es handelt sich um einen Ubuntu Server
<Deem> linux4ever: dann frag mal drauf los =)
<bekks> "Mein Server brennt" ;)
<linux4ever> je, genau
<linux4ever> :-D
<linux4ever> nein, ich würde mich gerne mit meinem Server verbinden, kriege aber diese Fehlermeldung: http://pastebin.com/SKApG1im
<linux4ever> danke schonmal
<Deem> linux4ever: da hast du wohl mal neuinstalliert oder schonmal diese ip/host genutzt
<bekks> linux4ever: WARUM ist der root account aktiviert auf deinem Server?
<linux4ever> weil ich ihn gerade erste bekommen hab
<Deem> du musst einfach die .ssh/known_hosts bearbeiten und den server da rauslöschen
<bekks> Deem: FALSCH.
<Deem> da gibts nen netten befehl für
<linux4ever> ??
<linux4ever> was jetzt
<bekks> Erstmal müssen wir ausschliessen, dass da keine Man-In-The-Middle Attacke stattfindet.
<linux4ever> der eine sagt falsch, der andere richtig
<Deem> bekks: wie ihr wünscht, Meister.
<bekks> Der Server ist neu installiert. War der schonmal installiert, und hattest Du dich auf die Kiste damals schon mal per ssh verbunden?
<freeman_> hallo nochmal
<freeman_> tja danke für deine hilfe bekks
<bekks> freeman_: gehts nun?
<freeman_> hab den fehler gefunden scheint ein bios problem des Lenovo T510 zu sein
<bekks> Das ist möglich, ja.
<freeman_> musste alle cpu v sachen deaktivieren
<bekks> Deaktivieren?
<freeman_> speichern laptop ausschalten
<bekks> Grausam.
<linux4ever> bekks: Er war schonmal installiert. Und ich hab mich schonmal über den selben Befehl verbunden (müsst also ssh sein).
<bekks> linux4ever: Ok, das erklärt es.
<freeman_> akku raus
<freeman_> alles wieder rein
<freeman_> einschalten ins bios
<freeman_> alles wieder aktivieren
<bekks> linux4ever: Du musst zeile 1 wie in der Meldung zu sehen, löschen, danach neu verbinden.
<bekks> linux4ever: Wie das geht, kannst Du Deem fragen :)
<freeman_> speichern wieder hochfahren 
<linux4ever> bekks: ich lösch aus der ssh config einfach alles, ok?
<freeman_> jetzt gehen mehr kerne auswählen gg seltsam und auch ohne fehler booten
<bekks> freeman_: Damit kann man keine 64bit guests betreiben. sehr unschön.
<bekks> linux4ever: Zeile 1 reicht.
<linux4ever> bekks: ok
<freeman_> doch geht ja jetzt hab die einstellungen wie früher
<freeman_> musste nur deaktiviert und nochmal aktiviert werden
<bekks> freeman_: AUTSCH.
<Deem> ich hab den befehl letztens erst gewusst... er fällt mir aber nicht mehr ein....
<bekks> Deem: Ja, sieh zu. Streng Dich mal, du bist jetzt Supporter ;)
<linux4ever> bekks: Juhuu
<linux4ever> bekks: Was sollte man auf einem neuen Server als erstes machen?
<bekks> User anlegen, in sudoers aufnehmen, root account deaktivieren.
<linux4ever> ??
<bekks> Passwort setzen für den User, ssh user@... testen, danach erst den root account deaktivieren.
<Deem> haha! "ssh-keygen -R hostname" :D
<bekks> Wenn Du sowas nicht weisst (wie sowas geht), solltest Du den Server abschalten, zuhause in einer VM üben.
<linux4ever> bekks?
<bekks> Ja? :)
<ScuM666> hab grad mein 10.10 aktualisiert und kann nach nem reboot keine User-Auswahl mehr um gdm -> kann mich also nicht mehr anmelden
<ScuM666> hat das nochjemand
<ScuM666> wie komm ich wieder auf meinen grafische Oberfläche/Userprofil
<linux4ever> hmm
<ScuM666> ich schreib hier vom Zweitrechner
<linux4ever> ich hatte das mal nachdem mein Upgrade abgebrochen wurde
<linux4ever> und dann war meine ganze graph. Oberfläche weg
<linux4ever> aber die hast du noch?
<ScuM666> ja aber der  GDM zeigt mitr zwar noch das Fenster in der mittee
<ScuM666> aber ohne die User-Auswahl
<ScuM666> sonst ist alles da
<ScuM666> wenn ich unten in der leiste auf runterfahren oder restart gehe
<ScuM666> dann kommt auch kien Meldung weiter und er macht nichts
<ScuM666> dann muss ich denRechner durch die Rechnerknöpfe am Gerät neustarten
<ppq> ScuM666: bringt es was, mit alt+druck+k den gdm neu zu starten?
<bekks> Was sollte das bringen?
<ScuM666> habs schon in nem andenren Kernel probiert oder im abgesicheterten modus
<ScuM666> ich probiers mal
<ScuM666> ne
<ScuM666> kann ich irgendwie den Zustand vor dem update wiederherstellen?
<linux4ever> glaub nich :-(
<linux4ever> @Rest: Kann er?
<mgolisch> ist das update sicher durchgelaufen?
<mgolisch> ich wuerd mich mal anmelden und den paketmanager fragen wie sein status ist
<mgolisch> also auf ner konsole anmelden
<ScuM666> hab ich und dann
<ScuM666> dmesg hat auch keine ausschlaggebebenden Fehler
<ScuM666> hab auch noch mal apt-get update
<ScuM666> und apt-get upgrade gemacht alles normal und aktuell
<mgolisch> mach mal apt-get upgrade
<mgolisch> hm
<mgolisch> dann ist es wohl kein fehlgeschlagenes update
<ScuM666> für mich sieht das nach nem Bug statt nem Feature aus das das letzte update enthalten hat
<ScuM666> hat das kein anderer ist ja komisch
<ScuM666> ist aber echt doof ist mein Produktivrechner
<mgolisch> backups ftw
<mgolisch> :)
<ScuM666> kann ich irgendwelche Dateien von 10.10 über meine Bügeln
<ScuM666> ja home  und /var/www ist gebackupt bzw kann ich ja noch machen
<ScuM666> aber aber welche Pfade könnten das sein die ich mit originalen bügeln müsste
<mgolisch> hm
<mgolisch> mal gdm neu gestartet?
<ppq> brachte nix
<ScuM666> auch schon mermal richtig neugestartet alles schön bis auf das ich keine Userauswahl sehe
<mgolisch> kk
<ppq> ScuM666: und in ein VT gehen, einloggen, startx? startet die desktop umgebung?
<ppq> wenn ja, kannst du mal gucken ob ein 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm' was bringt
<ScuM666> kann ich den gdm per konsole so konfigurieren das ich entweder ne andere ansicht erhalte oder er sich per standart-suer automatisch ins userprofil startet
<ScuM666> ne hatte ich auch schon prbiert er sagt mir das ...:0 bereits gestartet ist
<mgolisch> schau mal in dem gdm logfile
<ScuM666> ok das rekconfi.. probier ich glatt ma
<mgolisch> /var/log/gdm/:0-greeter.log
<mgolisch> steht da irgendwas tolles drin?
<ScuM666> also das dpkg-rec... wars schonmal nicht ... jezt im log weiter
<beaslin> sqlite3 legt keine datenbank im verzeichnis an, wenn ich sqlite3 test.db eingebe :O
<beaslin> es öffnet sich nur die shell von sqlite3
<bekks> Warum sollte es?
<bekks> man sqlite3
<beaslin> weil in der dokumentation steht, dass man sqlite3 test.db eingibt um ne datenbank zu erstellen
<beaslin> der name kann natürlich variieren
<ScuM666> also das gdm-log sagt ne Menge warnungen ... 
<ScuM666> was von Bugge Client ent ...
<mgolisch> k das hab ich auch
<ScuM666> _NET_ACTIVE_WINDOW message ... the pager needs to be fixed
<mgolisch> mach mal rm  /var/log/ConsoleKit/history*
<mgolisch> bringt das was?
<mgolisch> danach gdm neu starten
<ScuM666> auch Fehler die mit  (Anmeldefen) enden
<ScuM666> mgolisch: ok
<ScuM666> mgolisch: habs gemacht und den gdm  mit alt+druck+k neu gestartet aber leider noch der flasche fehler
<jokrebel> gn8
<mgolisch> also immernoch keine userliste?
<ScuM666> nein leider
<ScuM666> das Fenster zeigt mit nur den Bildschirmsymbol + Rechnername
<ScuM666> mehr nicht
<thbe> Wo soll es eine Userliste geben, im GDM?
<mgolisch> thbe: ja
<thbe> Ganz doof gefragt, die ist auch aktiviert und das Theme unterstützt die Userliste?
<ScuM666> na die sich aufklappt wo ich einen user anwähle und danach das Passworteingabefeld erscheint ... all das ist weg
<ScuM666> ich hab das original -Tehme
<thbe> Und unter System -> Systemverwaltung -> Anmeldebildschirm ist der Haken für die UL gesetzt?
<ScuM666> thbe:  wie soll ich das bitte kontrollieren wenn ichbeim gdm festhänge?
<ScuM666> ich hab das alles nicht verändert unr update -> neustart->problem
<trailhunt> hi leute, gibt es einen eigenen Channel für die Alpha 3 ?
<thbe> Kannst du nicht mal einen User eingeben?
<thbe> Von Hand, ohne Bild?
<Frickelpit> ,natty? trailhunt
<shetlandpony> trailhunt: Die naechste Ubuntuversion nach Maverick Meerkat wird 11.04 Natty Narwhal (Schicker Narwal) heissen. Bis zum Release am 28.04.2011 gibts Support dazu nur in #ubuntu-de+1 oder #ubuntu+1. Mehr Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Natty_Narwhal [natty narwal]
<ScuM666> per Konsole ja und weiter
<trailhunt> Frickelpit: thx
<trailhunt> oh, shetland bot! trotzdem thx
<trailhunt> see you
<thbe> Also mit anderen Worten du siehst nix? Gibt es wenigstens irgendein Icon/Bild/... auf dem GDM Screen?
<ScuM666> ja der ganze gdm ist zusehen nur eben nicht die Userauswahl
<thbe> Und was passiert wenn du [TAB] oder [ENTER] drückst?
<ScuM666> ja das Fenster mit dem Computer-Icon und der Computername und unten bene die Leiste mit Runterfahren/neustart und Uhrzeit alles da nur eben nicht die möglichkiet mich als user anzumelden
<ScuM666> nic
<ScuM666> nix
<ScuM666> Mauszeige kann ich alles bedienen 
<thbe> Hast du dich mal auf der Konsole eingeloggt, den GDM deinstalliert und danach wieder installiert?
<ScuM666> aber es gibt mir keine Möglichkeit mich grafisch anzumelden
<ScuM666> nei hab ich noch nicht gemacht 
<ScuM666> ich prbiers mal
<thbe> Ok
<ScuM666> er will mir aber gleich den ganzen ubuntu-desktop deinstallieren ich weiß jetzt nicht ob ich "j" klicken soll
<mgolisch> du kannst ja mal die userliste deaktivieren
<ScuM666> und wie
<mgolisch> gdmsetup
<thbe> ubuntu-desktop ist ein Meta Package, das ist eine Abhängigkeit von gdm. Nach der Deinstallation kannst du einfach ubuntu-desktop installieren und er installiert automatisch den GDM mit
<ScuM666> ok er installiert grad wieder
<ScuM666> er installiert mir grad was mit nem Kernel
<thbe> Der 38iger ist vor ein paar Tagen rausgekommen, vielleicht hattest du den noch nicht
<ScuM666> doch doch der war schon aktuell
<ScuM666> aber er hat grad wieder ich denk wegen vbox kompiliert
<ScuM666> so er ist fetig ich schau mal
<thbe> Dafür backt er ja in der Regel die initrd
<ScuM666> ja hatte er auch gemacht
<ScuM666> jetzt hab ich startx eingegeben und hab jetzt den Desktop als root 
<Frickelpit> warum als root?
<ScuM666> was aber noch nicht sinn und zweck der Sache ist
<thbe> Dann gib mal startx als normaler User ein
<ScuM666> ja weil ich auf der Konsole als root die remove/install-Sachen gemacht hatte
<Frickelpit> schonmal was von sudo gehört?
<ScuM666> ich trau mich nicht mich wieder abzumelden ;)
<thbe> Für GDM empfiehlt sich ein reboot
<Frickelpit> sudo service gdm restart
<ScuM666> ok schau schöner Desktop bis gleich
<thbe> Wieso, du kannst jederzeit mit [STRG] + [ALT] + [1] auf die Konsole wechseln
<ScuM666> das schon aber mehrmals ne grafische Oberfläche aufmachen ging doch vorhin auch nicht
<ScuM666> mom er startet grad neu
<thbe> Selbst die kann man auf mehrere VTs legen :)
<ScuM666> schitt das gleiche bild ohne User-
<ScuM666> ich versuch mal das oben gmdsetup
<ScuM666> also wenn ich gdmsetup eingebe auf der Konsole...
<ScuM666> dann erscheint...
<ScuM666> Gtl-WARNING **: cannot open display
<ScuM666> Gtk
<mgolisch> mach mal export DISPLAY=:0.0
<mgolisch> und geb dann nochmal gdmsetup ein
<mgolisch> wenn er da was macht ist evtl dann der gdmsetup dialog auf dem vt zu sehen wo gdm laueft
<ScuM666> die selbe ausgabe
<mgolisch> aber ka ob das wirklich funktioniert, die haben da soviel geandert wie man gdm konfiguriert in den lezten releases
<ScuM666> also ich mein die WARNING
<thbe> @mgolisch: Das klappt nur wenn X läuft, nicht wenn auf der Konsole eingeloggt
<mgolisch> dann toete halt mal gdm und starte ne x11 sitzung
<mgolisch> und fuehre dann gdmsetup aus
<ScuM666> kann ich mit der install-CD da irgendwie drüberbügeln ohne das er mir die Einstellungen in der /etc und /var/www weghaut
<thbe> Du kannst das System im Rettungsmodus booten, dann bist du aber genauso weit wie beim Konsolen Login
<ScuM666> wie krieg ich nochmal die id von gdm für kill -9 raus ?
<mgolisch> ps aux?
<ScuM666> stimmt danke
<mgolisch> ich wuerd einfach gdm beenden und dann in der konsole mit startx mal ne sitzung starten und schauen ob du da gdmsetup ausfuehren kannst
<mgolisch> um diese userliste zu deaktivieren und dann schauen ob du dich in gdm anmelden kannst wenn du den namen selber angibst
<ScuM666> sind aber soviele prozesse wie kann ich das denn machen mit killall gdm geht nicht
<thbe> Wieso nicht /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Frickelpit> sudo service gdm stop mal probiert?
<thbe> ?
<ScuM666> ne ok
<ScuM666> mmm hab /etc/init.d/gdm stop gemacht
<ScuM666> dann als root abgemeldet das ich ne normal user-Konsoleneingabe hatte
<ScuM666> dann startx gemacht dann hat er gerödelt und mir nen leeren schwarzen Bildschirm präsentiert
<mgolisch> wieso als root?
<ScuM666> ich komm zwar mit strg +alt plus F* wieder auf ne Konsole
<thbe> startx als user oder root? Das muss als user gestartet werden
<ScuM666> mgolisch: weil ich doch mich vorher immer für die ganzen install/uninstall/stop-Sache als suod-s angemeldet hatte 
<ScuM666> als user
<mgolisch> ja dann geh da halt wieder raus
<mgolisch> exit
<ScuM666> extra drauf geachtet das ich user bin beim startx
<mgolisch> achso okay
<mgolisch> melde dich mal auf ner zweiten konsole an
<mgolisch> und mach da export DISPLAY=:0.0
<mgolisch> und dann gnome-session
<ScuM666> er hat das selbst wieder benendet und mir folgendes ausgegeben
<mgolisch> kommt dann auf dem x11 vt der gnome-desktop ?
<ScuM666> kann jetzt etwas länger dauern weil ich abschreiben muss
<thbe> Moment mal, wenn eine X Session schon läuft geht die zweite mit den Standardeinstellungen auf die Bretter es sei denn man legt sie auf einen andere VT
<ScuM666> mgolisch: nein schrawrz
<ScuM666> also ich hab es so gemacht wie ihr gesagt hattet die bestehende gdm gestoppt
<ScuM666> dann als user startx gemacht
<ScuM666> dann schwarz
<mgolisch> jo und bei startx kommt nur nen schwarzer bildschirm und das beendet sich dann wieder?
<ScuM666> jetzt hat er mir meldungen ausgegeben -> folgt
<ScuM666> ja richtig
<ScuM666> No protocol specified
<ScuM666> xinit. Resource temporarily unavailable (errno 11)
<ScuM666> unable to connect to X server
<Wedelwolf> hrm. Kann man apt-get irgendwie automatisch reparieren lassen?
<Fuchs> -f 
<ScuM666> letzte Zeile:
<Wedelwolf> ich hab da ne defekte quelle drin
<thbe> Hängt davon ab was bei apt-get kaputt ist ... oder meinst du das System?
<ScuM666> xauth: error in locking authority file /home/director/.Xauthoity
<thbe> /etc/apt/sources.list und sources.d, defekte Quelle suchen, entfernen
<Wedelwolf> habs nun mit gui gemacht
<thbe> den File kannst du löschen, der wird von xauth automatisch neu erzeugt
<thbe> also den /home/director/.Xauthoity File
<Wedelwolf> paketquellen verwalten -> faule quelle haken raus
<thbe> @Wedelwolf: So geht's auch :)
<thbe> Mit dem ixgbe Treiber kennt sich hier keiner zufällig aus?
<thbe> Habe folgendes Problem:
<thbe> [ 2671.347040] ixgbe: 0000:0c:00.1: ixgbe_probe: HW Init failed: -15
<thbe> [ 2671.347151] ixgbe: probe of 0000:0c:00.1 failed with error -15
<ScuM666> thbe: und mgolisch: hab jetzt die Xauthoity gelöscht und konnte mich als mein auf der Konsole angemeldeter User mit startx auf meinen Desktop anmelden
<ScuM666> soll ich hier jetzt irgendetwas machen bevor ich mich wieder abmelde?
<ScuM666> ich stell mal automatisch anmelden nach ner betimmten Zeit ein
<ScuM666> als Test
<thbe> Dann kannst du den Ideen von mgolisch folgen und unter System -> Systemverwaltung -> Anmeldebildschirm den Userliste Haken entfernen
<ScuM666> ist nicht drin
<ScuM666> also der Haken ist nicht gesetzt mein ich
<mgolisch> komisch
<mgolisch> naja probier da smit dem autologin mal
<ScuM666> ok wollte ich aber entsperren wollte er nicht hat ewig gerödelt hab ihn neu gestartet und ejtz bin ich wieder da
<thbe> cool
<ScuM666> als da= altes Problem
<thbe> @ScuM666: Muss los, viel Erfolg noch
<ScuM666> thbe: dank euch erstmal soweit
<ScuM666> bis denn
<Golima> Hallo
<bekks> moin
<Golima> ich brauche dringend Hilfe zur Daten Wiederherstellung kann mir da vll. jemand behilflich sein ? :)
<bekks> ,frag? Golima 
<shetlandpony> Golima: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<Golima> Okey, nun jemand hat auf dem root einige Sachen gelöscht nun möchte ich wissen, wie ich sie am besten recovern kann
<Golima> mit greb habe ich es in verschiedenen varianten versucht leider erfolglos
<Golima> die einzige möglichkeit die mir bleibt, ist ein vernünftiges programm nur kenne ich keinen gescheiten
<ppq> was meinst du mit "auf dem root"?
<grossing> root- *was? Server? Verzeichnis? ...?
<Golima> ja in einem Verzeichnis
<bekks> Dinge die man gelöscht hat, waren immer in einem Verzeichnis.
<Golima> dann hat sich die frage ja geklärt
<bekks> Wir brauchen mehr Details.
<Golima> welche denn ? :)
<bekks> Alle?
<bekks> "root hat was in einem Verzeichnis gelöscht".
<grossing> Bei deinen bisherigen Angaben fällt mir nur ein: Backup einspielen
<bekks> WARUM hat root was gelöscht? In WELCHEM Verzeichnis? WAS hat root gelöscht?
<Golima> grossing: leider fehlt es mir an einem backup
<bekks> Dann waren die Daten nicht wichtig.
<grossing> bekks, nicht root hat gelöscht, *auf dem root*. Was auch immer das root sein soll
<Golima> genau und mit root habe ich in dem fall einen server gemeint
<bekks> Beantworte doch mal meine Fragen...
<Golima> wenn die daten nicht wichtig wären bekks, würde ich hier kaum zu hilfe rufen
<bekks> Dann gäbe es ein Backup - aber was ist nun mit den Antworten auf meine Fragen?
<Golima> welche fragen denn ? da ist nur eine aber die wurde dir doch schon von grossing beantwortet mit root ist server gemeint der entsprechende ordner liegt im /home verzeichnis
<bekks> 0325 234839 < bekks> WARUM hat root was gelöscht? In WELCHEM Verzeichnis? WAS hat root gelöscht?
<ScuM666> bekks: ich verstehe ihn so als gäbe es einen Server mit root -Zugang
<bekks> ScuM666: Warum kriege ich bei dem Gedanken Kopfschmerzen? :)
<Golima> [23:49] <grossing> bekks, nicht root hat gelöscht, *auf dem root*. Was auch immer das root sein soll [23:49] <Golima> genau und mit root habe ich in dem fall einen server gemeint
<ScuM666> dann ha t jemand der den root-Zugriff hat Daten weggelöscht 
<bekks> Golima: Meine Fragen bitte nochmal lesen.
<ScuM666> jetzt versucht Golima die Kartoffeln aus dem Feuer zuholen
<Golima> nein, der jenige hat in seinem /home verzeichnis rechte und mit denen kann er verständlich auch löschen nicht root sondern der inhabe des verzeichnises hat die daten gelöscht
<Golima> kann mir nun wer helfen oder nicht ?
<ScuM666> aha hatte ich vorher nicht so rausgelesen aus deinem Geschriebenen
<Golima> dann tut es mir leid aber es sollte ja nun verständlich sein
<DeannaT2> Golima, sind sie gelöscht oder im müll?
<Golima> sie sind nur gelöscht
<bekks> Das beantwortet die Frage nicht.
<bekks> Sind sie im .Trash oder nicht?
<ScuM666> in der Konsole oder auf dem Desktop im Papierkorb
<Golima> nein
<ScuM666> was nein
<Golima> nein sie sind ganz weg ich habe am anfang doch geschrieben, dass ich überall geschaut habe
<bekks> Das sind sie weg.
<ScuM666> jaja überall geschaut heißt für ne grafische oberfläche nicht das auch die versteckten Dateien durchsucht wurden
<Golima> ich habe "keine" grafische oberfläche
<Golima> es ist ein server
<ScuM666> ok wieder nen Hinweis mehr
<Golima> habe ich doch X mal geschrieben !
<Golima> mann ey...
<Golima> sry aber.. naja
<ScuM666> ja ich arbeite auch auf nen Server mit ner grafischen Oberfläche
<grossing> auf die schnelle hat mir google was ausgeworfen. Ob es hilft, weiß ich nicht: http://gulag.de/texte/undelete/
<ScuM666> gleichzeitig als normalen Rechner
<Deem> ScuM666: sowas macht man aber nicht ;P
<Golima> naja ich würde aus mehreren gründen keine grafische oberfläche für ein server nutzen
<ScuM666> doch steht hierbei mir und nicht on
<Golima> danke grossing das hatte ich zwar auch schon gefunden, aber es gibt anscheinend keine andere möglichkeit ich werde es mal testen :)
<ScuM666> je nachdem ob er on oder offline ist ob und als was fürn Server er herhalten soll ... aber anderes Thema
<bekks> Golima: Also wurden die Daten in der konsole gelöscht, ja?
<bekks> Wenn ja, sind sie weg.
<Golima> ja sie wurden in der console gelöscht
<Golima> *konsole
<bekks> Siehe oben.
<Golima> ich vertraue lieber auf mehrere lösungen als nur auf eine
<ScuM666> grossing: das hatte ich auch schon weiter oben gefragt aber naja ;)
<bekks> Viel Glück.
<Golima> hm anscheinend gibt es keine möglichkeit einen kompletten ordner auf ext4 zu retten...
<bekks> Gibt es auch nicht.
<mgolisch> weg ist weg
<mgolisch> :)
<mgolisch> in dem fall hilft : backup einspielen
<mgolisch> hat man keins : waren die daten nicht wichtig
<bekks> Welches Backup? Das gibt es ja nicht, wie vorhin geschrieben.
<Guest85483> hi. ich hab fedora deinstalliert und ubuntu drauf gehauen. ging auch gut, bis ich dann den truecrypt-bootloader wiederhergestellt hab und grub dadurch verschwunden is. ich muss grub in die boot-partition installieren, was aber nicht gelingen will. was muss ich dafür tun?
<saddy> huhu
<saddy> nutzt jemand das paket origami und kann mir sagen wie ich die machine-id als parameter übergeben kann? (ich möchte auf mehreren pcs folden)
<beaver74> Guest85483, du koenntest in deine Installation chrooten und '$ grub-install /dev/{DEINE BOOTPARTITION}' ausfuehren, mit deiner truecrypt Konfiguration muesstest dann weiter schauen...
<Guest85483> beaver74: hab nur das problem, dass ich ubuntu net als live cd ausführen kann (er lädt ewig und tut nix mehr)
<beaver74> hattest du auch die alternate CD versucht?
<Guest85483> ich hab mit gparted gebootet und grub-install versucht, da kam aber die meldung, dass /boot/grub/stage1 net gefunden wurde
<Guest85483> ne, die alternate werd ich jetz mal versuchen
<beaver74> die sollte eigentlich immer laufen
<Guest85483> wie meinst du das mit "in die installation chrooten"? chroot setzt doch den root (/)-pfad oder?
<beaver74> ja, auf dein installiertes System, auf dem der Grub soll, evtl. war aus dem Grund /boot/grub/stage1 nicht vorhanden
<Guest85483> aber wenn ich z. b. sag chroot /dev/sda11 (sda11 is meine boot-partition) und dann grub-install /dev/sda11 sag, wird ers doch wieder net finden (steh ich aufm schlauch?)
<Guest85483> außerdem, wenn ich /dev/sda11 mounte, finde ich da auch keine stage1 in grub/ bzw boot/grub/
<beaver74> du würdest auch 'chroot /dev/ROOT' ausführen, ROOT dabei natürlich durch entsprechendes sdXX ersetzen
<Guest85483> welche partition wäre dann root? die boot-partition?
<beaver74> sehr viel weiter koennte ich dir da jetzt auch nicht helfen
<Guest85483> welche muss ich für xx einsetzen, wenn mans so will? :)
<beaver74> ne, die root welche du bei der Installation angegeben hattest
<Guest85483> ah ok
<beaver74> es heißt ja nicht chboot ;)
<Guest85483> ich schau halt mal wie weit ich mit der alternate komm, danke schonmal 
<beaver74> gerne
<Golima> yay! ich habe ein backup gefunden wuhu!
#ubuntu-de 2011-03-26
<rene_> moin moin
<rene_> bin jetzt seit 4 stunden am suchen wie ich meinen huawei e1750zum laufen kriege hat damit jemand erfahrung
<rene_> o2 surfstick prepaid
<rene_> im modem mode ist er schon, komme aber trotzdem nicht online
<k1l> rene_: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/o2-surfstick-huawei-e-1750/
<k1l> btw gibts da ne einige forum threads zu dem thema
<saddy> rene_: http://sourcewalker.net/posts/einrichtung-huawei-e1750-unter-ubuntu-9-10-656/ schon gelesen?
<k1l> hier gibts auch was im wiki dazu: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/USB_ModeSwitch
<rene_> modeswitsch kenn ich schon 
<rene_> bin auch schon im modem-Mode
<beaver74> Guest85483, du solltest fuer GRUB1 nochmal hier nachlesen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB , GRUB2 hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/grub_2/reparatur
<saddy> rene_: welches tool nutzt du denn um die verbdg herzustellen?
<Guest85483> beaver74: danke, jetz startet linux wieder. leider is aber der truecrypt bootloader natürlich wieder weg. hast du ne idee was ich machen muss, damit grub erst bei drücken der escape taste im truecrypt bootloader erscheint? tc sucht dann nach bootfähigen partitionen, falls dir des was sagt
<beaver74> sagt mir gar nichts, Guest85483, hatte mich mit truecrypt in dem Bereich noch nicht auseinandergesetzt
<beaver74> und es geht an Ubuntu Support weit vorbei
<rene_> kde network widget
<beaver74> Guest85483, das mit dem chroot hatte soweit gepasst, konntest du grub-install ausfuehren oder bist du einen anderen Weg gegangen?
<Guest85483> beaver74: bin der anleitung auf http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB gefolgt, also mit chroot und dann boot mounten, wie du auch schon gesagt hattest
<beaver74> schoen
<beaver74> hatte das /bin/bash vergessen, gut dass du gelesen hattest
<Guest85483> ich versuch jetz mal, einen anderen pfad anzugeben beim installieren. ich berichte dann obs funktioniert hat
<beaver74> ok
<saddy> was sagt lsusb?
<rene_> habe lsusb schon probiert, und id 12d1:140c wird angezeigt
<rene_> ist der modom-mode
<rene_> modem
<rene_> laut usbmodeswitch
<rene_> Bus 002 Device 016: ID 12d1:140c Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd.
<rene_> der stick blinkt schon blau, d.h. er sollte in einem umts netz registriert sein
<k1l> rene_: ja dann apn eintragen falls nötig und los gehts
<k1l> erkannt wird er ja scheinbar auf der hardware seite
<rene_> surfo2 geht nicht
<saddy> sicher dass es der e1750 ist? die geräte id passt eigentlich nicht dazu
<rene_> internet geht nicht
<rene_> ja
<rene_> laut usbmodeswitch passt es
<Guest85483> ging leider net, wollte jetz den grub eben statt in /dev/sda (mbr) in /dev/sda11 (boot partition) installieren, aber des mag er net
<saddy> was heißt internet geht nicht? wählt sich denn das network widget ein?
<rene_> nein
<beaver74> Guest85483, mag der tc nicht?
<saddy> aso
<rene_> er wird erkannt aber er wählt nicht ein
<Guest85483> beaver74: nee grub-install macht da net mit, bringt seltsame meldungen
<rene_> habe jetzt alle apn durch
<k1l> rene_: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/post/2686887/
<saddy> hast du die regeln von udev verändert?
<beaver74> Guest85483, ich dachte du haettest den Grub dort liegen und konntest so dein Ubuntu wieder starten
<k1l> rene_: profil bzw apn anlegen, wie im thread dort genannt. das ist gleich zu dem verfahren unter win
<beaver74> Guest85483, du hattest ihn in den MBR installiert... hatte ich vorhin falsch verstanden
<Guest85483> beaver74: nee grub liegt im mbr, aber da brauch ich ihn net
<beaver74> Guest85483, hau mal die Meldungen hier rein, direkt, oder wenn mehrere Zeilen bitte per pastebin
<saddy> gn8
<rene> so da bin ichwieder
<Guest37747> udevhabe ich nicht geändert
<Guest37747> rene
<Guest85483> beaver74: bin jetz methode 3 durchgegangen auf http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB, da bringt er dann beim schritt "grub-install ...": could not find device for /boot: not found or not a block device
<Guest37747> saddy
<k1l> Guest37747: saddy ist weg. aber der stick wird ja erkannt. mach nochmal was ich eben sagte
<Guest37747> du hast mir den link geschickt
<Guest85483> blöd, ne zeile drunter steht der grund
<k1l> Guest37747: ja, du sollst die apns bzw profile überprüfen
<Guest37747> apns habe ich geprüft
<Guest37747> internet, surfo2 und pinternet.interkom.de
<Guest37747> alles ohne erfolg 
<Guest37747> wenn ich das profil versuche zu starten passiert aber nichts
<Guest85483> beaver74: jetz hängt er.. letzte ausgabe: found grub installation directory: /boot/grub
<beaver74> puh, ich bin ehrlich gesagt ein wenig ratlos
<k1l> Guest37747: geh nochmal die threads im forum durch. ich habe den stick nicht und auch kein kde. wenn er erkannt wird liegt es an dem profil oder dem apn. mach es nochmal richtig von anfang an mit dem profil.
<Guest37747> ok ich versuche es
<Guest37747> danke nochmal
<Guest85483> kann doch net so schwer sein, bisher hab ich ganz gute erfahrungen mit linux gemacht :/
<beaver74> Guest85483, das was du da versuchst, truecrypt ueber Grub_1_, ist auch imho nicht der wirklich einfache Weg
<Sputnik> guten morgen
<Guest85483> beaver74: welchen grub ich verwende, is mir egal. ich schau mal, du hattest ja glaub ich nen link wegen grub2 geschickt
<beaver74> Guest85483, nachdem du 'cp /proc/mounts /etc/mtab' ausgefuehrt hattest, wird deine boot-Partition in /etc/mtab korrekt angegeben?
<beaver74> grub2 waehre default bei Ubuntu 10.10
<beaver74> kA ob der tc den verwenden kann
<Guest85483> beaver74: meldung "warn: embedding is not possible. grub can only be installed in this setup by using blocklists. however, blocklists are unreliable and their use is discouraged. if you really want blocklists, use --force"
<Guest85483> oh sorry hatte zu weit hoch gescrollt und deine nachricht übersehen
<Guest85483> beaver74: ja /dev/sda11 steht als /boot drin
<Guest85483> ich geh jetz schlafen, des wird wohl nix mehr. trotzdem danke für die bemühungen :) gute nacht
<beaver74> hm, du solltest auf jemanden anderes warten, Guest85483, ich blicke da leider nicht mehr durch, bin bei weitem nicht der Experte... evtl. stellst du deine Frage später nochmal, und laesst das truecrypt aus dieser erst mal heraus um den Grub auf deine boot zu bekommen, tc kann ja später noch von dir eingerichtet werden
<beaver74> uff
<beaver74> gn8 :)
<check> eine schoene nacht zusammen koennte mir jemand kurz bei grub helfen? wenn noch jemand da sein sollte :-)
<check> versuche neber ubuntu ein android x86 im grub auf zu nehmen 
<Guest92656> kennt sich jemand mit dem o2surfstick aus???
<Olytibar> Guten Morgen.
<Wurstwasserhydra> Guten Morgen
<coc00n> Guten Morgen ^_^
<rene> Guten Morgen alle zusammen
<Guest36561> brauche Hilfe mit dem O2surfstick 
<Guest36561> bzw Huawei E1750 unter KDE
<Guest36561> der stick wird vom system erkannt, ist im plasma networkmanager sichtbar, wenn ich versuch zu starten passiert aber nichts
<spionspion> wie kann ich in ksudoku ein spiel mit schwierigen schwierigkeitsgrad starten?
<linux4ever> hi
<linux4ever> kp, ich hab kein KDE
<spionspion> ich starte das spiel, wähle oben den spielmodus, schiebe unten den regler auf ganz schwierig, starte das spiel, und bam, hab ein ultraleichtes sudoku :)
<linux4ever> :-D
<linux4ever> Ich hab auch eine Frage: Was oll ich auf meinem neuen Root-Server (per shh) installieren, um Dateien rüberzuschieben?
<linux4ever> Danke im Voraus
<sash_> Nichts?
<linux4ever> sash_: Wie geht das denn dann?
<linux4ever> sash_: Sorry, is mein erster Server
<sash_> ,scp? linux4ever 
<shetlandpony> linux4ever, scp ist ein Tool um mittels ssh Dateien zwischen verschiedenen Rechnern zu uebertragen, siehe auch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSH#Dateitransfer und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/scponly
<sash_> Lesen.
<sash_> Den SSH-Artikel ruhig komplett.
<linux4ever> thx
<bekks> linux4ever: Du sollst nichts installieren. Ein ssh Server ist bereits installiert, Du installierst auf dem Client den ssh client und benutzt scp zum Kopieren von Dateien.
<bekks> Und das steht alles in dem ssh Artikel :)
<spionspion> bzgl ksudoku, das is seit version kde 4.4 broken, laut vielen bugreports... 
<sash_> ,linux-server? linux4ever 
<shetlandpony> linux4ever: Einen Server zu administrieren erfordert es, bereits einige Erfahrung zu besitzen. Diese eignet man sich am besten an einem lokalen System an. Warum das so ist, kannst du hier nachlesen: http://burnachurch.com/70/dein-neuer-linux-server/
<streifi> ist es normal, dass die installations-skripts von vsftpd benutzer, gruppe und verzeichnis nicht anlegen?
<streifi> (10.04.2)
<rene_> versuche gerade meine huawei e1750 surfstick zum laufen zu bringen ohne erfolg
<bekks> Die Links von gestern abend hast Du gelesen, verstanden und durchgearbeitet?
<rene_> alles
<bekks> Anscheinend nicht ;)
<spY|da> den huawei muss man doch nur anstecken oder nicht? 
<bekks> Was ist das exakte, detailierte Problem, beim Ausführen welchen BEfehls aus den Links von gestern?
<rene_> habe schon den welchen von den links meinst du direkt
<bekks> Du hast noch keinerlei konkrete Fehlermeldungen genannt.
<bekks> Welchem der Links von gestern Du folgst, musst du uns sagen.
<rene_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/USB_ModeSwitch
<rene_> habe ich durchgeschaut, laut geräte id Bus 002 Device 004: ID 12d1:140c Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd.  ist der stick im modem mode
<rene_> im link http://sourcewalker.net/posts/einrichtung-huawei-e1750-unter-ubuntu-9-10-656/
<rene_> steht das ab version 1.1.1 von modeswitch die richtigen einstellungen geliefert werden. habe version 1.1.4
<bekks> Und?
<rene_> ohne erfolg
<bekks> Wenn der Satz scheinbar nicht stimmt, musst Du die Einstellungen halt selbst eintragen.
<rene_> der satz stimmt ja
<bekks> Gerade sagtest Du "ohne Erfolg". Was denn jetzt?
<bekks> Und was ist die genaue Fehlermeldung, etc?
<bekks> Ich frage das nicht nochmal.
<rene_> fehlermeldung ist ich komme nicht online
<rene_> logge mich mit umtsmon ein, aber internet geht nicht
<bekks> "geht nicht" ist keine Fehlermeldung.
<rene_> dachte ich mir
<bekks> Wie verifizierst Du, dass usb_modeswitch korrekt arbeitet?
<rene_> vergleich auf der liste im ubuntuusers wiki
<rene_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/USB_ModeSwitch
<rene_> am ende der seite
<bekks> Das ist genau so, als wenn Du in einem Telefonbuch von 1970 eine Telefonnummer eines heute 20 Jährigen suchst,
<rene_> dann kann man sagen ist der zweite link auch veraltet
<bekks> Welcher?
<bekks> Von veraltet habe ich nichts gesagt - nur, dass Du die Funktionsweise einer Software nicht im Wiki überprüfen kannst.
<bekks> Hast Du verifiziert, dass usb modeswitch deinen Stick korrekt erkennt?
<rene_> wie
<rene_> ??
<rene_> lsusb
<bekks> In dem Du geprüft hast, dass die Datei /etc/usb_modeswitch.d/12d1:140c existiert, und die richtigen Werte enthält?
<bekks> lsusb hilft Dir da nicht viel.
<rene_> nein
<rene_> existiert nicht
<rene_> den tipp kannte ich noch nicht
<bekks> Also ist die Aussage von obigem Satz falsch, und Du musst die Datei erstellen und die Einträge hinzufügen.
<rene_> ok
<rene_> wie kann ich jetzt die id ändern
<bekks> Wieso ändern? Erstmal die richtigen Werte in die Datei eintragen.
<rene_> in dem link http://sourcewalker.net/posts/einrichtung-huawei-e1750-unter-ubuntu-9-10-656/ sollte die id 1446 sein meine ist aber 140c
<bekks> Das ist ein andere Stick.
<bekks> +r
<rene_> TargetProductList="1001,1406,140c,14ac"
<rene_> 140c ist meiner
<bekks> Ich weiß.
<bekks> Aber diese eine Zeile reicht nicht aus.
<bekks> Und ist komplett falsch.
<bekks> So sieht die Datei normalerweise aus: https://gist.github.com/888171
<rene_> ok eingetragen
<bekks> gksu umtsmon - pin eingeben, geht.
<LetoThe2nd> moin... gibts eine hübsche möglichkeit, den sound immer über alle ausgänge gleichzeitig auszugeben?
<rene_> 1000 dank
<ppq> LetoThe2nd: pulse oder bare alsa?
<LetoThe2nd> meine mühle hier hat nen analog ausgang, plus zwei hdmis. die würd ich gerne alle simultan füttern.
<LetoThe2nd> ppq: vööliger default install, also pulse.
<ppq> dann - ka
<spY|da> du musst fuer pulse nur aktivieren 
<rene_> bin ich jetzt noch online??
<rene_> also scheinbar hats geklappt
<rene_> blaue lampe ist an
<LetoThe2nd> spY|da: wie meinen?
<rene_> dauerhaft 
<spY|da> paprefs -> simultane ausgabe 
<bekks> rene_: Du bist online... Solange Du aber noch WLAN ode rLAN hast, geht dein Routing nicht über UMTS.
<ppq> mit ~/.asoundrc kann man sich jedenfalls ein virtuelles gerät anlegen, das dann auf alle ausgänge weiterverweist. ka, ob das in pulseaudio umgebungen funktioniert
<trailhunt> hi, ich habe ein Problem bezüglich Banshee und meinen iPod nano 1st gen
<bekks> rene_: Du musst shcon alle anderen Verbindungen beenden, und dann erst die UMTS Verbindung aufbauen.
<trailhunt> jemand Ahnung davon?
<bekks> trailhunt: Nein, nur von Metafragen.
<bekks> ,wf? trailhunt 
<shetlandpony> trailhunt: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<LetoThe2nd> spY|da: wenn ich das als root mache, ist das persistent?
<spY|da> pulseaudio soll nicth als root laufen 
<spY|da> pulseaudio laeuft als user und der macht das haeckchen normalerweise 
<trailhunt> bekks: Der iPod wird zwar erkannt und auch richtig gemountet, aber ich habe keinen Schreibzugriff weder auf das Filesystem, noch auf die DB
<LetoThe2nd> spY|da: das heisst, für jeden user einzeln machen? 
<bekks> trailhunt: Wie wird das Ding denn gemounted?
<LetoThe2nd> spY|da: ich hätte jetzt mal erwartet, dass wenn root -> einstellung für alle über /etc, wenn user -> zusätzliche einstellung in ~
<trailhunt> bekks: automatisch
<trailhunt> bekks:
<trailhunt> mom
<LetoThe2nd> spY|da: aber ist auf jeden fall ein guter einstiegspunkt, thx.
<spY|da> LetoThe2nd, ich weiss nicht wie pulse unter ubuntu laeuft 
<trailhunt> bekks: unter /media/<iPod Name>
<bekks> trailhunt: Und WIE?
<bekks> Mit welchen Optionen? (mount Befehl)
<LetoThe2nd> spY|da: kein problem. scheint auf jeden fall der richtige ansatz zu sein, von da aus komm ich weiter. thx.
<trailhunt> bekks: wie kann ich die nachschauen, da er automatisch gemountet wird
<trailhunt> ?
<linux4ever> bekks: Draf ich dich nochmal kurz was fragen?
<linux4ever> omg, es muss "darf" heißen
<bekks> Ja, Im Channel schon :)
<bekks> trailhunt: Das habe ich vorhin geschrieben.
<rene_> bekks noch da
<bekks> Ja.
<rene_> umtsmon wählt sich ein aber online trotzdem nicht
<rene_> ggf apn falsch 
<bekks> Dann machst Du was falsch...
<rene_> leider lässt die sich nicht mehr ändern
<bekks> Wieso das denn nicht?
<bekks> Klar kann man die Einstellungen ändern.
<trailhunt> bekks: nenn mich bescheuert, aber ich finde keinen Post von dir bzgl. mount-befehl prüfen
<rene_> habe das profil schon gelöscht 
<rene_> neustart profil wieder da
<bekks> 0326 110119 < bekks> Mit welchen Optionen? (mount Befehl)
<jokrebel> hi
<bekks> rene_: Dann sind die Einstellungen falsch?
<trailhunt> bekks: ooooh, mann, ich kann mich auch manchmal dumm stellen. ;)
<trailhunt> /dev/sdb2 on /media/SNOWMAZE IP type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks,uid=1000,gid=1000,shortname=mixed,dmask=0077,utf8=1,showexec,flush)
<rene_> keine ahnung, oder kriegt er die apn von der karte
<bekks> Kriegt er nicht.
<linux4ever> bekks: Stimmt der Befehl hier an sich? http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400020/
<bekks> trailhunt: Was ist die Ausgabe von touch /media/SNOWMAZE\ IP/test.txt ?
<rene_> kann dasprofil halt nicht mehr löschen
<trailhunt> bekks: touch: kann „/media/SNOWMAZE IP/test.txt“ nicht berühren: Das Dateisystem ist nur lesbar
<bekks> linux4ever: Wenn Du die letzte Zeile liest, solltest Du sehen, dass der Befehl wohl falsch ist.
<linux4ever> ja
<bekks> trailhunt: Da hast Du das Problem.
<trailhunt> bekks: das das Dateisystem nur lesbar ist, wusste ich schon vorher
<linux4ever> bekks: Aber an sich _müsste_ es gehen, oder?
<trailhunt> bekks: wie löse ich das Problem?
<bekks> linux4ever: Und das, was Du da vorhast, ist ziemlich dumm, weil die Inhalte unter /var/www nicht einem User gehören sollten, sondern dem Webserver.
<bekks> trailhunt: Du schaust Dir dmesg an, und suchst, was dort dazu steht.
<bekks> linux4ever: Nein, sollte es nicht.
<linux4ever> bekks: Aha. :-(
<trailhunt> bekks: dann werde ich mal stöbern, danke schonmal
<bekks> linux4ever: Du solltest den Server wirklich ausschalten und zuhause in einer virtuellen Maschine üben.
<hated_bob> linux4ever: du solltest vielleich auch Autovervollständigung nutzen. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/bash   
<trailhunt> bekks: jetzt funktioniert es zwar "nur" mit gtkpod, aber es funktioniert! Unter Windows habe ich den Ordner ipod_control auf sichtbar und beschreibbar gestellt.
<linux4ever> bekks: Was hab ich jetzt falsch gemacht? ssh: connect to host (ip) port 22: Connection refused
<bekks> Offensichtlich den ssh Server beendet, falsch konfiguriert?
<bekks> Hast Du Dich jetzt ausgesperrt?
<linux4ever> bekks: Eigentlich nich
<bekks> Und uneigentlich?
<linux4ever> bekks: Ich hab nur openssl installiert
<bekks> Du kommst nicht mehr per ssh auf die Kiste drauf, was hast Du getan?
<linux4ever> bekks: OpenSLL und ntp installiert
<linux4ever> bekks: Mehr nicht
<bekks> OpenSSL heisst es.
<linux4ever> ja
<linux4ever> sorry
<bekks> IRgendwas wirst Du ja getan haben, wenn du nun nicht mehr per SSH auf die Kiste draufkommst.
<linux4ever> Apache installiert? Neu gestartet?
<linux4ever> Sorry, ich verstehs nich
<linux4ever> ??
<bekks> linux4ever: Ist das Ding noch per SSH zu erreichen oder nicht?
<linux4ever> bekks: Nein, es refused alles. Und ich hab wirklich nichts gemacht.
<bekks> Das glaube ich nicht. Du darfst jetzt entweder die Rescue Console benutzen, oder die Remote Console, oder die Kiste neu aufsetzen lassen.
<bekks> ICH an deiner Stelle würde die Maschine ausschalten, und erstmal üben.
<linux4ever> ok, danke für die Tipps trotzdem
<Minipluto> ich hab mir zum Ausprobieren die .tar.gz der deutschen Firefox4-Version runter geladen und nach ~/programme/firefox entpackt. Das Aufsühren klappt aber nicht, obwohl die libxul.so im Ordner vorhanden ist… Fehlermeldungen siehe http://pastebin.com/6NLpXJtY
<abrakazam> hallöchen, wie kann ich mit aptitude / apt pakete nach quellen sortieren bzw. auflisten?
<Minipluto> konnte mein Problem lösen: export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=~/programme/firefox/ - ist nur eine temporäre Lösung aber dafür kann man sich ja ein script bauen oder es in run-mozilla.sh rein setzen
<apricot> wie kann ich in Nautilus nach verschiedenen Dateiendungen gleichzeitig suchen: *.avi;*.mpg;*.flv zum Beispiel ?
<Wedelwolf> hrm verschieden suchfenster öffnen?
<olli_> moin, weis zufällig jemand ob rsync nach erfolgreichem synchronisieren nicht errorlevel 0 zurückgibt?
<McThiel> Hallo!
<trailhunt> Hallo!
<bekks> Hallo!
<McThiel> ich babe ein problem bei der Installation von lvm2...
<McThiel> http://nopaste.info/a3528d97cc.html
<bekks> Du versuchst allen ernstes auf einer CD etwas zu installieren?
<McThiel> nein, auf einem Usb-stick
<McThiel> außerdem ist das so im Wiki von ubuntuusers beschrieben: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/system_verschlüsseln <- "Dieser Artikel erfordert mehr Erfahrung im Umgang mit Linux und ist daher nur für fortgeschrittene Benutzer gedacht. " ,ja ich weiß, abre ich wollte das mal testen...
<dAnjou> olli_: probieren geht über studieren
<dAnjou> olli_: bei mir gibt ein `touch foo && rsync foo bar; echo $?` 0 zurück
<olli_> dAnjou: ok danke für den test, dann stimmt was mit meiner errorlevel-Abfrage nicht
<UE-> Hi, habe das Problem, dass meine 4 Prozessoren auf 90 % laufen, aber in der Systemüberwachung ist nichts verdächtiges festzustellen. Nur bei Gnome. Nicht bei KDE
<bekks> terminal aufmachen, "top" angucken.
<UE-> topa auf gemacht. ca 20 kdeinit -einträge
<UE-> pio 20
<bekks> pio 20 soll was genau heissen?
<bekks> Und kdeinit gibts bei Gnome nicht.
<UE-> priorität
<bekks> p_r_io
<grossing> bekks, kdeinit findet sich teilweise auch bei laufendem Gnome
<bekks> grossing: Erklär mir mal den sinn davon.
<bekks> Was macht kdeinit bei gnome? :)
<bekks> Vor allem auf einem System, auf dem gar kein KDE installiert ist, u.U.
<grossing> Ich kenne den Sinn nicht, aber ich gehe davon aus, daß ps ax | grep kde das nicht erfindet
<grossing> UE-, schreibt doch, daß er das Problem nur bei Gnome habe, bei KDE nicht. Ich gehe davon daß er beides installiert hat
<UE-> Doch. Bei ps taucht auf "klauncher kdeinit  ...newstartup-..
<bekks> Sowas.
<UE-> und das mehrmals
<bekks> Ein KLauncher, d.h. da wurden KDE Prozesse gestartet.
<bekks> Dann sollte man sich nicht wundern :)
<grossing> :-)
<UE-> wie bekomme ich raus welchen und warum?
<bekks> Die Priorität ist übrigends für die Füße, die CPU% sind interessant.
<UE-> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400022/
<UE-> da taucht auf bei ps ax..
<grossing> zeigt aber nicht auf dein Problem
<bekks> Wie Du siehst sind die alle "Sleeping", tun also genau nichts.
<bekks> ps aux _komplett_ nach nopaste bitte.
<UE-> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400023/
<UE-> hat estwas gedauert.
<bekks> Zeile 267 ...
<UE-> das ist der Systemmonitor im Panel
<bekks> Richti.
<bekks> Und wie Du siehst, zieht alleine der schon 30% der CPU Leistung.
<smoketown> hallo zusammen
<UE-> Im Moment zeigt top 49 % Xorg und 30 % gnome-System monitor
<smoketown> hab heut ein update von 10.10 auf 11.04 gemacht (ubuntu) und jetzt bekomm ich keine grafische oberfläche mehr. es endet immer bei checking battery station oder bei irgendeinem bootsplash. hat jemand ne ahnung wie ich das wieder hinbekomme?
<bekks> Ja, weil X die Hände voll zu tun hat mit der Darstellung von gnome-system-monitor
<bekks> UE-: Vergiss diesen Monitor einfach, beende ihn. Benutze top oder htop, und ps.
<bekks> smoketown: Da 11.04 leider noch nicht offiziell released wurde, hast Du leider auf eigenes Risiko gehandelt.
<bekks> ,ubuntu+1? smoketown 
<shetlandpony> Sorry bekks, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber ubuntu+1
<bekks> Sowas.
<smoketown> kann ich des irgenwie wieder deinstallieren ?7
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Downgrades sind nicht supported.
<bekks> Du hast aber sicher ein Backup gemacht vorher, oder?
<smoketown> also heist des im klartext alles neu aufsetzten? bin immoment ja auch in einer grafischen oberfläche. is halt dier wiederherstellungskonsole
<smoketown> ja des schon
<bekks> Dann spiel das BAckup wieder ein.
<smoketown> achso ne ich hab nur meine daten gesichert.
<smoketown> habs falsch verstanden
<smoketown> ja danke erst mal. dann mach ich mich mal auf und setz es neu auf.
<smoketown> schönen tag noch
<UE-> noch eine Frage zum Verständnis. Ich habe ein Notebook daneben stehen. 2 Prozessoren mit system-monitor im Panel.
<UE-> Xorg 1 % und Systemmonitor taucht in der Liste ganz unten auf 
<bekks> der system-monitor im panel ist aber nicht die schöne bunte App "gnome-system-monitor".
<UE-> der andere Rechner mach jetzt "nichts" mehr und braucht Xorg 30%
<bekks> Und DIE wiederum ist ein Resourcenfresser.
<UE-> Hi, ich bis noch mal. Habe den ksysguard gestartet und ein Bildschirmfoto gemacht.  http://ompldr.org/vN3ozcA/Bildschirmfoto-Systemmonitor.png
<UE-> Hier die Prozessorlast mit 80-90 % http://ompldr.org/vN3ozcg/Bildschirmfoto-Systemmonitor-1.png
<bekks> top/htop und ps ...
<UE-> Wenn ich die CPU werte zusammenzähle kann eigentlich nicht diese Last erreicht werden
<UE-> @bekks Danke für Deine Mühe.
<Boosted_> kann mir hier jemand ne kleine frage zu wubi beantworten? :D
<dadrc> ,frag? Boosted_ 
<shetlandpony> Boosted_: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<Boosted_> ich hab windoof 7 laufen, und will ubuntu noch drauf machen, per wubi...kann ich auf eine "benutzte" partition installieren ohne datenverlust?
<Boosted_> und klappt multiboot dann auch wenn es nicht C: ist?
<hated_bob> Boosted_: was ist auf C?
<Boosted_> windows hated_bob 
<Boosted_> ich will aber eigentlich auf F: installieren welches nur ein normaler datenträgen mit dateien ist
<hated_bob> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WUBI da steht legt keine eigene partition an
<hated_bob> sieht auf dem bild so aus als könnte man laufwerk wählen
<Boosted_> ja hab den installer offen und auch die option ein laufwerk zu wählen...für mich gabs eben nur die 2 fragen ob eventueller datenverlust in aussicht ist, und ob multiboot auch funktioniert wenn es nicht auf der windowsplatte installiert wird
<Boosted_> will mir ja nichts zerschiessen :D
<hated_bob> wenn auf dem ziellaufwerk noch genug freier platz ist sollte es keine probleme geben
<Boosted_> ja da sind noch 165 GB...soviel brauch ich bei weitem nicht
<hated_bob> oder gehst auf nummer sicher und machst noch ne extra partition nur dafür 
<Boosted_> ich hab gerade 64bit laufen...ist es sinnvoller 64 oder 32 bit zu nehmen? von der kompatibilität her
<sdx23> Oder installierst es gleich ohne Wubi, was sowieso viel sinnvoller ist. Btw.: Datenverlust kann immer auftreten, dafür hat man Backups.
<Boosted_> wieso ist das sinnvoller?
<smoketown> hallo nochmal
<sdx23> Boosted_: Weil Wubi nicht gut ist.
<smoketown> hetzt habe ich mein system neu installiert. wie kann ich jetzt ein backup davon erstellen?
<Wedelwolf> Wubi kann ich ganz und garnicht ans herz legen, bei mir lief die deinstallation falsch. </offtopic>
<sdx23> ,backup? smoketown
<shetlandpony> smoketown, backup ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup
<smoketown> ho mercy
<sdx23> smoketown: Es gibt da einge Methoden, lies am besten in dem vom Pony verlinkten Artikel. Ne Patentlösung für jedwede Bedürfnisse gibt's da nicht.
<smoketown> jo mach ich4
<Boosted_> dachte wubi ist letzendlich dasselbe...kann ich ubuntu auch "normal" installieren ohne ein cd/dvd laufwerk?
<Wedelwolf> Meinst du mit "ubuntu inst.exe"?
<Wedelwolf> sowas?
<sdx23> Es gibt auch USB-Sticks.
<Boosted_> nene...meine einfach über virtuelles laufwerk
<Boosted_> da ich weder usb stick noch laufwerk zur verfügung hab im moment
<kempo> moinsen 
<kempo> gibt es ein gutes howto für ubuntu 10.04 mailserver?
<dAnjou> jo hier, achtung: sudo apt-get install postfix
<dAnjou> scnr ^^
<kempo> dAnjou: jo ist mir bewusst. aber nen howto bei dem ich virtuelle mail adressen für verschiedene domains einrichten kann
<kempo> ist denke ich etwas umfangreicher
<dAnjou> kempo: ansonsten haste hier ne erst anlaufstelle -> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Serverdienste#Mail
<kempo> na da schau ich mal 
<Boosted_> mit einem flash usb stick sollte es auch zu installieren sein oder?
<jokrebel> cu
<monkeyD> hallo, will ubuntu auf dem laptop meines bruders installieren aber nachdem ich die sprache gewählt habe und auch gewählt habe das ich eine internetverbindung habe und fremdpakete installieren will und weiter klicke, geht nichts mehr, d.h. ich kann warten wie ich will aber die installation geht nicht weiter, ich kann nur abbrechen
<monkeyD> kann mir einer sagen was ich da machen kann ?
<monkeyD> also windows ist nocht drauf
<monkeyD> und ubuntu live geht auch
<hated_bob> monkeyD: manchmal ist das iso kaputt deswegen mal die checksumme überprüfen und eventuell langsam brennen
<monkeyD> ich hab ubunt aufm usb stick :)
<monkeyD> so jetzt habe ich eine fehlermeldung in einem fenster bekommen
<monkeyD> sorry, the programm "parted_server" closes unexpectedly
<monkeyD> hat das was mit dem fehler zu tun
<hated_bob> gib mal die fehlermeldung bei google ein da kommen massig ergebnisse
<monkeyD> versuch mal ubuntu zu brennen
<hated_bob> ja aber vorher das iso überprüfen ;-)
<hated_bob> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/md5sum   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<monkeyD> wie kann ich die iso überprüfen ?
<bekks> mit md5sum
<chilan> monkeyD,   md5sum ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso
<monkeyD> bin gerade in windows
<monkeyD> und habe dort meine iso drauf
<bekks> md5sum gibts auch für windows.
<monkeyD> aber moment, ich habe die iso gebrannt und guck mal
<monkeyD> hmm, geht auch nicht, ich glaube meine iso ist vermurkst
<bekks> "geht nicht" ist nichtssagend.
<monkeyD> s.o.
<bekks> Da oben war keine brauchbare Aussage - "ich glaube" ist auch nicht ausagekräftig
<monkeyD> also mit geht nicht meinte ich das das ich im fenster von "installation von ubuntu wird vorbereitet" nicht mehr weiter komme
<bekks> Aha.
<monkeyD> ich klicke vor und dann kann ich nur warten
<bekks> Welche Iso hast Du denn gebrannt?
<monkeyD> ich habe 20 minuten gewarte und dann kann ich nur beenden
<monkeyD> ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso
<monkeyD> die iso ist auch inordnung
<bekks> Wie hast Du das geprüft?
<monkeyD> md5
<bekks> Wie hast Du das geprüft?
<monkeyD> mit dem programm habe ich gesehen ob die md5 hash identisch ist oder nicht
<monkeyD> also identisch mit 59d15a16ce90c8ee97fa7c211b7673a8
<monkeyD> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<bekks> Welchen Befehl hast du denn genau eingetippt?
<monkeyD> keinen, ich habe das tool von windows benutzt
<bekks> Und hast Du damit das Iso oder die CD geprüft?
<monkeyD> die iso
<bekks> Das reicht nicht.
<bekks> Du musst auch die CD prüfen.
<bekks> DIE kann nämlich durchaus nicht mit dem Iso übereinstimmen.
<monkeyD> ok, ich überprüfe auch die ubs
<bekks> ubs?
<monkeyD> usb, sorry
<bekks> Wieso jetzt USB?
<bekks> Wir reden doch von einer gebrannten CD.
<TheInfinity> Oo
<monkeyD> weil ich das zuerst mit dem usb stick versucht habe
<bekks> BRenn die CD.
<bekks> Prüf die CD.
<bekks> Vergiss den USB Stick.
<kempo> njo 
<kempo> bekomme auf meinem mail server ein "relay access denied" wenn ich emails empfangen möchte
<kempo> ich bneutze postfix
<bekks> Falsch konfiguriert.
<kempo> weisst du welcher parameter es ist bekks 
<bekks> Wie "empfängst" Du die Mails denn?
<bekks> Das ist eine komplette config Datei - nicht nur "ein Parameter".
<bekks> Nein, sogar eine ganze HAndvoll Dateien.
<kempo> ja da bin ich bei 
<kempo> läuft alles soweit
<kempo> nur email empfangen geht nicht
<bekks> Womit empfangen?
<kempo> postfix
<bekks> Postfix empfängt keine Mails, er nimmt sie an. Dein Client empfängt sie.
<TheInfinity> vor allem von wem empfängst du mails (nicht) / geht es um smtp auth / ... ?
<bekks> Wie werden die denn an den Server geschickt?
<monkeyD> bekks: ich überprüfe gerade die cd, aber bei 5 meiner freunde habe ich mit nem usb stick ubuntu installiert ohne probleme
<kempo> hab per googlemail testweise mails an den mailserver geschickt
<bekks> monkeyD: An vielen Orten auf der Welt scheint gerade die Sonne - hier nicht :) Was soll ich dazu sagen?
<kempo> dovecot läuft in der standard konfiguration. aber schonmal gut zu wissen das ich dovecot brauch 
<kempo> :D
<bekks> Und WOHER stammt diese Melddung?
<bekks> Wo genau erhälst du sie?
<kempo> mail.log
<kempo> dachte er legt die mails local ab, auch wenn ich nicht dovecot benutze
<kempo> maildir halt
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Postfix ist ein MTA, kein MDA.
<kempo> hm ..
<kempo> bekks: willst dich mal einloggen und checken?
<monkeyD> bekks: die cd ist inordnung
<bekks> Wenn Du vorher mit meinem Arbeitgeber eine Nebentätigkeit für Arbeiten ausserhalb der Regelarbeitszeit für 240€/h abklärst, können wir nochmal drüber reden.
<bekks> monkeyD: Na dann los, booten. :)
<monkeyD> aber das geht nicht, weil ich mit dieser cd schon das problem hatte
<bekks> kempo: Auf gut Deutsch - nein, ich werde mich nicht einloggen, und deine Probleme lösen :)
<bekks> monkeyD: Und jetzt?
<bekks> monkeyD: Nimm die alternate cd.
<monkeyD> alternate cd ?
<bekks> Schrieb ich das? Ja.
<monkeyD> was ist das ?
<bekks> Die "alternate cd". Sie bietet Dir eine textbasierte Installation mit mehr Möglichkeiten.
<bekks> Und bitte hör auf zu plenken.
<kempo> durch den a eintrag hat der auch automatisch den mx eintrag die ip vom server gesetzt
<bekks> Sicher?
<kempo> ja
<bekks> Hast Du deinem Postfix auch gesagt, dass es Mails für deine Domain annehmen soll?
<kempo> bekks: hab bei mydomain = domain.de 
<kempo> ja
<bekks> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/postfix Kennst Du ja, oder?
<kempo> ah ich habs glaub ich gleich 
<Fuss-im-Ohr> dere
<schweegi> kennt ihr ein gutes programm für ubuntu, das Dias scannen und automatisch zuschneiden kann?
<psiklops> weiss jemand wie man reine Text ausgabe von Sender/Programm Daten bekommt von zB. ARD ... ich suche nach diesen Daten damit ich ein TV-Programm-CommandLine Tool basteln kann
<psiklops> oder gibt es schon ein CommandLine-TV-Guide ?
<bekks> Die kann man bei zB www.tvspielfilm.de herunterladen bzww. extrahieren, wenn man sich deren Genehmigung einholt.
<bekks> Ist aber nicht wirklich ein Ubuntu-Problem :)
<psiklops> bekks, danke
<sash_> Bloede Crossposter und Support-Abstauber immer...
<bekks> NAja. Ich habe ihm nicht gesagt, dass er keine Genehmigung kriegen wird, weil die Site die nicht mehr rausgibt bzw. zurückzieht ;)
<sash_> Die spaete Rache des betrogenen Supporters :)
<bekks> :P
<frank__> moin
<frank__> ich habe gerade eine neue grafikkarte eingebaut, und muss die aktuellsten nvidia treiber von hand installieren, da X nicht hochkommt. per SSH komme ich auf die Maschine. Wenn ich die nvidia treiber installieren will sagt er mir dass X noch aeuft.
<frank__> Ich kann aber X nicht beenden, weder mit kill, noch mit kill -9 noch mit pkill
<frank__> service gdm stop laeuft auch ewig und gibt keinen rueckgabewert
<frank__> wie kann ich X beenden so dass ich die treiber installieren kann?
<Robert_Zenz> frank__, meinst du per Hand die Binär-Pakete? Und wenn ja, wieso nicht einfach nvidia-glx-185 per apt installieren?
<bekks> Vor allem, wieso _musst_ Du die aktuellsten Treiber verwenden? Und welches Ubuntu hast Du?
<frank__> Robert_Zenz: ich meine die datei NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-260.19.44.run die ich gerade eben von der nvidia seite heruntergeladen habe. Ist eine rekativ aktuelle grafikkarte, und ich hatte die neuesten von ubuntu bereitgestellten treiber bereits installiert. Die kommen mit der Grafikkarte allerdings nicht klar
<frank__> bekks: siehe @robert_zenz
<frank__> bekks: lucid
<bekks> "kommen nicht klar" ist keine mir bekannte Fehlermeldung.
<bekks> Abgesehen davon ist 260.19.44 nicht "aktuell" :)
<frank__> bekks: es kommt nach dem bootscreen kein X, keine grafische oberflaeche, der bootscreen bleibt einfach stehen.
<bekks> Hast du im Xorg.0.log nachgesehen, warum das so ist?
<frank__> bekks: das sind die treiber die mir nvidia nach auswahl meines grafikkartenmodels angeboten hat
<bekks> Und das ist _welches_?
<frank__> bekks: lspci: 04:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0e22 (rev a1). Chip: GTX460
<frank__> bekks: ja, aber ich habe im Xorg.0.log nichts gefunden was _mir_ weiterhelfen wuerde, kann es aber gerne nopasten wenn es Dir was bringen koennte
<bekks> Dazu müsstest Du die alten Treiber noch installiert haben.
<frank__> bekks: Sind sie. Ich habe keine Treiber deinstalliert bis jetzt.
<bekks> Dann bastel doch mal einen nvidia-bug-report.sh Bericht und lade den irgendwo hoch - vielleicht kann Dir dann jemand helfen.
<frank__> bekks: http://nopaste.info/c166183956.html
<germ86> hi
<UE-> @bekks Hi, habe mein Problem von heute mittag gefunden. Nachdem ich Compiz deinstalliert habe, war die CPU-Belastung bei 2 %.
<bekks> Du hättest compiz auch einfach deaktivieren können.
<UE-> Jetzt ist es weg und stört nicht mehr. Dannk noch mal für Deine Hilfe.
<Boosted_> wer kann mir sagen wir ich grub zum laufen bekomme?
<Boosted_> kann nichts booten...nur ueber usb
<Boosted_> stick
<bekks> ,grub? Boosted_ 
<shetlandpony> Boosted_, GRUB ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB - Weitere Infos im query ...
<bekks> ,grub2? Boosted_ 
<shetlandpony> Boosted_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<Boosted_> mal andere frage, wenn ich eine automatische installation mache kann ich immernoch eine festplatte auswaehlen?
<Boosted_> denn da das eine neue installation ist waere das wahrscheinlich einfacher
<bekks> ?
<Boosted_> na man hat beim installieren ja auswahlm;glichkeiten...automatisch und manuell
<bekks> JA.
<bekks> "Ja." :)
<Boosted_> und ich will nicht das er auf eine platte schreibt die noch gebraucht wird 
<bekks> Dann solltest Du genau hinschauen, welche Platte du auswählst.
<Boosted_> na das ist ja klar :D
<Boosted_> ging mir nur darum ob man ueberhaupt die wahl hat wohin es soll
<bekks> Ja.
<bekks> Zumindest bei "manuell".
<Boosted_> ja bei manuell weiss ich das...das hab ich ja auch gemacht, mit unterstuetzung von einem tutorial...aber dennoch funktioniert nichts
<bekks> "funktioniert nichts" ist nicht wirklich aussagekräftig.
<bekks> WAs hast Du wie wohin genau installiert?
<Boosted_> nach der installation hing der pc bei verifying dmi pool data
<Boosted_> hab alles versucht...bios default, batterie raus 5 min 
<bekks> Hattest Du da schon neugestartet oder nicht?
<Boosted_> er hat automatisch neustart gemacht
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu ist installiert? Was sollte die Aktion mit der BAtterie bewirken?
<Boosted_> 10.10
<Boosted_> in einem forum wurde geschrieben das bios vlt probleme hat...
<Boosted_> ich ratlos - also testen
<Boosted_> geholfen hat alles nichts...deswegen werde ich wohl am geschicktesten eine erneute installation versuchen
<Big_Elmo> guten tAg
<schumi> Da ich mit einem verzweifelten "ächa?!?" feststellen musste dass das wiki leider down ist tanze ich mal hier an -> Guten Abend allerseits :-D
<Big_Elmo> guten Abend schumi 
<DaZeller> Hallo
<schumi> auch hallo :-) 
<schumi> Ich hätt nämlich folgendes Problem: Rechner mit Dualboot. Funkttastatur dran -> auswählen des OSs nicht möglich -> kabeltastatur -> OS auswählen mögliche
<oZee> huhu; hat jmd ahnung von skype? hab ein knacksen bei gesprächen; liegt definitiv am skype, da andre anwendungen funzen
<oZee> schumi: beides usb?
<schumi> nein, kabel = PS2
<DonKaese> Nabend
<schumi> abend
<oZee> das ist das prob
<oZee> schau mal ins bios und aktivier "legacy usb support " oder so
<oZee> heißt die option
<oZee> dann funzts - hatte das gleiche vor ner woche
<schumi> ah, cool. -> FETTES MERCE^^
<oZee> np
<oZee> gern
<DonKaese> Wisst ihr, wie man die automatischen Mountoptionen für externe Laufwerke ändern kann? Ich würde gerne meine FAT32 USB-Stick automatisch so mounten, dass Skripte etc... direkt auf dem Stick ausgeführt werden können
<DonKaese> in 10.04 klappt das problemlos, 10.10 mountet alle Dateien als nicht ausführbar
<DaZeller> Wo wir bei den Tastaturen sind. Kann sich jemand einen Riem darauf machen, warum GRUB nur eingaben der PS2 annimmt nicht von USB ?
<Fuchs> DonKaese: in den dazugehoerigen udev-Regeln. Wenn es immer der gleiche Stick ist, dann kannst Du auch eine neue Regel dafuer anlegen, resp. ueber die uuid einen Eintrag in die /etc/fstab 
<DonKaese> Das soll für alle Sicks gelten
<DonKaese> kann man diese udev Regeln direkt für ganze Dateisystemtypen ändern?
<Fuchs> je nach dem wie Ubuntu das loest ... muesste ich nun kurz selber nachschauen. In der Regel ist es eher pro Geraetetyp 
<oZee> <oZee> das ist das prob
<oZee> <oZee> schau mal ins bios und aktivier "legacy usb support " oder so
<dadrc> DaZeller, ich tippe auf Legacy-USB-Support im BIOS.
<oZee> s.o.
<dadrc> ... ja.
<mustard> hallo zusammen und einen schönen abend!
<oZee> hiho
<Fuchs> DonKaese: bei Gnome koenntest Du noch in gconf-editor system/storage/default_options versuchen
<oZee> huhu; hat jmd ahnung von skype? hab ein knacksen bei gesprächen; liegt definitiv am skype, da andre anwendungen funzen
<DaZeller> Zugriff auf's Bios geht komischerweise von der USB-Tastatur
<Fuchs> ,geduld? oZee 
<shetlandpony> oZee: Bitte Gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<oZee> oO
<dadrc> DaZeller, probier es mal aus, es wird ziemlich sicher daran liegen.
<mustard> ich habe kein display manager installiert (gdm, etc) und möchte nun den Xserver mit "startx" starten. doch das geht nur mit root. wie kann ich als user den Xserver starten?
<Fuchs> mustard: nicht ohne sehr viel Murks, vor allem weil es Treiber gibt, die root benoetigen
<Fuchs> mustard: suid wuerde gehen, aber das ist eine sehr schlechte Idee. 
<DonKaese> Fuchs: Die Option hab ich leider nicht 
<mustard> ich lese oft, dass man den Xserver _nicht_ mit root-rechten starten sollte
<Fuchs> mustard: X selber darf als root laufen, der Desktop / WM sollte nicht. 
<mustard> im wiki, das ja momentan leider down ist, steht auch das man ohne gdm den xserver mit "startx" startet. also nicht mit "sudo startx"
<Fuchs> mustard: welche Treiber, welche Fehlermeldungen?  (vermutlich permission) 
<Fuchs> mustard: kannst Du die mal in einen pastebin packen? Geht auf einem Terminal mit pastebinit 
<Fuchs> DonKaese: auch keine, die aehnlich heisst? Ich habe kein gconf in Reichweite 
<dadrc> Hab eins da, gibt kein storage unter system
<Fuchs> gut, dann haben die das ggf. wieder entfernt. Dann moechte ich bei dem Vorschlag mit udev-Regeln bleiben
<sdx23> mustard: Sieh dir mal xinit an.
<Fuchs> kann man auch so matchen, dass es alle mass storage Systeme betreffen sollte
<DonKaese> Fuchs: Ne, leider nicht, hab schon alles was irgendwie nach mount, storage usw... klingt abgesucht
<DonKaese> Fuchs: Für alle wäre auch super
<mustard> also liege ich richtig, wenn icg versuche den xserver mit "startx" zu starten, anstatt mit "sudo startx"?
<Fuchs> DonKaese: hast Du zufaellig eine /etc/usbmount/usbmount.conf? 
<sdx23> Oh, ich sollte genauer lesen. Vergiss was ich schrieb.
<Fuchs> mustard: eigentlich ja, wuerde ich meinen, die Fehlermeldungen muesste ich aber, wie gesagt, dann mal sehen
<mustard> Fuchs: X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<mustard> Fuchs: xinit:  No such file or directory (errno 2):  unable to connect to X server
<mustard> Fuchs: xinit:  No such process (errno 3):  Server error.
<Fuchs> pastebin, bitte. 
<Fuchs> wobei, 3 Zeilen gehen gerade noch. 
<DonKaese> Fuchs: sitze gerad am Laptop mit 10.04, kann das ganze leider an meinem 10.10 Desktop (wo das Problem ja besteht) im moment nicht prüfen :( Aber hier habe ich die Datei nicht
<Fuchs> mustard: /etc/X11/Xwrapper.config mal aufmachen
<Fuchs> mustard: 'allowed_users=anybody'   rein 
<mustard> ah
<Fuchs> DonKaese: waere schon wichtig das an dem Rechner zu machen, wo es auftritt
<mustard> Fuchs: yupp, hat funktioniert! Vielen dank für die hilfe.
<DonKaese> Fuchs: Klar :) Ich dacht nur ich frag mal weil ich gerad Zeit hab, vielleicht hat ja jemand fix ne Lösung. Existiert die Datei denn bei dir (10.10?)? Weil editieren schaff ich schon
<Fuchs> mustard: keine Ursache
<Fuchs> DonKaese: Gentoo hier, kann ich nicht pruefen, sorry. 
<dadrc> gibt's, steht allowed_users=console drin
<Frickelpit> DonKaese: existiert nicht
<Fuchs> gut, dann moechte ich noch mal bei der udev-Regel bleiben
<Fuchs> (und die Ubuntudokumentation ist in dem Fall outdated) 
<DonKaese> Frickelpit: Danke
<DonKaese> jo, schieß los
<DonKaese> hauptsache das funktioniert irgendwie automatisch
<Fuchs> ich wuerde auf den uu.de Wikiartikel verweisen, aber die machen ja gerade Wartung
<Fuchs> deswegen wuerde ich ein Weilchen warten
<Fuchs> oder das: http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:S9t5gV21mFUJ:wiki.ubuntuusers.de/UDEV+ubuntuusers+udev+regel&cd=1&hl=de&ct=clnk&gl=ch&source=www.google.ch
<shetlandpony> Fuchs's url: http://tinyurl.com/5utthex | udev › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de
<Fuchs> oder hast Du die Datei /lib/udev/rules.d/80-udisks.rules?  (Zahl ist ggf. eine andere) 
<Fuchs> ach, Du bist ja nicht an dem Rechner. Und das alte Ubuntu hat die wohl noch nicht
<Frickelpit> 10.10 hat die
<Fuchs> anyway, packages.ubuntu.com sagt, dass es /lib/udev/rules.d/80-udisks.rules  gibt, das waere also einen Blick wert. Vielleicht vorher ein Backup machen
<Fuchs> Frickelpit: er sitzt aber an 10.04 
<DonKaese> die /lib/udev/rules.d/80-udisks.rules hab ich hier auch
<evilghost> clear
<Frickelpit> evilghost: klappt im irc leider nicht
<evilghost> xD , dachte wäre noch nicht connectet ....  
<Fuchs> /clear geht je nach client, doch. 
<evilghost> benutze Irssi gerade das erste mal
<evilghost> .../clear funktioniert bei mir . :-)
<Frickelpit> evilghost: dann möchtest du nach #test ;)
<Fuchs> DonKaese: die Kollegen bei arch haben sonst was fertiges als udev Regelsatz, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Udev#Mount_under_.2Fmedia.3B_use_partition_label_if_present
<shetlandpony> Fuchs's url: http://tinyurl.com/65rmfch | Udev - ArchWiki
<evilghost> ok ich swichte mal rüber
<evilghost> join #test
<evilghost> upps
<Fuchs> evilghost: wie bei clear, auch da gehoert ein / hin 
<jechonja> hi @ all
<MirandaIRC> Hallo
<Fuchs> hallo
<MirandaIRC> hallo
<MirandaIRC> How do you do
<MirandaIRC> :D
<MirandaIRC> ah ha
<MirandaIRC> :D
<MirandaIRC> Wie gehts ?
<hasan> kann ich ein device ohne umwege über cache beschreiben?
<tessarakt> Hi!
<tessarakt> kennt sich jemand mit DVB-C aus?
<tessarakt> prinzipiell hab ich die Karte (04:00.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7146 (rev 01)) am Laufen
<tessarakt> aaaah
<tessarakt> kaputter QAM256-Support?
<jechonja> hi @ all
<temp> hallo jechonja
<jechonja> hi temp
<jechonja> (:
#ubuntu-de 2011-03-27
<oZee> huhu; hat jmd ahnung von skype? hab ein knacksen bei gesprächen; liegt definitiv am skype, da andre anwendungen funzen
<VesperLynd> hi
<VesperLynd> in welchen quellen liegt denn firefox4?
<bekks> mozilla stable ppa
<jechonja> @ozee das kann vieles sein
<oZee> zb?
<jechonja> schlechte kabelschirmung
<oZee> lies bitte nochmal
<jechonja> sofort
<jechonja> mmhm aber auf skype zu verzichten wäre nicht sinn der sache
<jechonja> eine ältere version probieren?
<jechonja> was für ein headset benutzt du?
<oZee> das headset und ALLE treiber funzen problemlos
<oZee> skype knackst eben
<mustard> oZee: hat es vielleicht was mit der "Automatische Soundeinstellung" von skype zu tun?
<oZee> schon versucht
<mustard> oZee: also ausschalten
<oZee> jo
<jechonja> du sagst das es an skype liegt
<oZee> +
<jechonja> und andere anwendungen funzen was dies nahelegt
<oZee> mumble funzt tadellos
<jechonja> hardware is auch ok
<mustard> oZee: mit welchen anderen programmen treten keine störungen auf?
<jechonja> dann kann es nur an der software liegen
<oZee> #++
<oZee> schrieb ich bereits glaub ich
<jechonja> ja und es macht sinn
<oZee> ich such ne lösung
<jechonja> aber wenn es an skype liegt dann gibts da nicht so viele einstellungen
<oZee> +
<jechonja> benutzt du was besonderes?
<oZee> -
<jechonja> dann lässt sich nicht mehr viel ausschliessen
<oZee> ich will nix ausschließen ich weiß dass es skype iss
<jechonja> ja
<jechonja> aber welcher teil von skype
<oZee> audio
<jechonja> klingt vernünftig
<jechonja> aber du meinst die treiber sind ok
<jechonja> wie schlimm ist es denn?
<jechonja> skype ist nicht zu jeder hardware kompatibel?
<witchdoc> guten morgen
<mustard> mpin mpin
<witchdoc> moip?
<mustard> ohh, moin
<witchdoc> muskat ;-)
<mustard> witchdoc: toast with mustard and nutmeg
<witchdoc> lecker
<olli_> Hallo, ich habe Ubuntu 10.10 und das Problem das die Konsole nach Grub sehr langsam dargestellt wird. Ich habe eine NVIDIA Grafikkarte, was muss ich dem Kernel mitgeben, damit das mal flüssig läuft?
<leszek> hi
<tipo> olli_: sicher das es an der graka liegt, ich denke ehr der cpu hat ordentlich zutun
<tipo> och ich sehe grad er ist schon längst wieder raus, sorry
<bekks> Du denkst komplett falsch mit deiner CPU Theorie.
<bekks> Das liegt einzig und alleine an dem sehr langsamen Framebuffer.
<beaver74> hier hatte immer die Farbtiefe vom Framebuffer anpassen etwas geholfen
<bekks> Das schöne ist ja vor allem, dass es beim Booten total egal ist :)
<beaver74> total
<beaver74> :)
<obiwahn> wozu ist das host_tag in der /etc/sudoers?
<obiwahn> brauche ich das damit ich ein und das selbe file n rechner kopieren kann?
<obiwahn> s/n/auf n/
<shetlandpony> obiwahn meant: brauche ich das damit ich eiauf n und das selbe file n rechner kopieren kann?
<obiwahn> wie nice ist das denn:)
<obiwahn> 1
<obiwahn> s/1/11/
<shetlandpony> obiwahn meant: 11
<obiwahn> s/1/11/
<shetlandpony> obiwahn meant: 11
<chris_osx> test
<Robert_Zenz> chris_osx, test bestätigt
<chris_osx> oh danke^^
<beaver74> Ich hatte grad auf http://linuxhcl.com/ geschaut, konnte den VGA Chip aber nicht finden: Kann eine NVidia GeForce GT{S,X} 4xx mittlerweile mit dem nvidia-current oder dem open-source Treiber unter Linux problemlos betrieben werden? Die 200er Reihe soll funktionieren... ist dem so, tuts die zZ "besser" als die 400er?
<beaver74> Das auf http://linuxhcl.com/ auch kaum eine Karte eine Bewertung unter "Reviews, Rating" hat, so wirklich kann ich mit der Seite nichts anfangen
<allegro_> http://www.nvidia.de/Download/index.aspx?lang=de
<allegro_> den Treiber verwende ich bei Ubuntu 10.10 64 bit mit einer GT240
<bekks> aptitude install nvidia-current
<allegro_> Nachteil: muss nach jedem Kernel Update neu installiert werden (ohne dass X läuft)
<bobbsen> Hallo, ich habe mir grade einen ubuntu server 10.04(.2, kernel "2.6.32-28-server") installiert, leider erkannte er meine onboard-Netzwerkkarte nicht. Ich habe ein P8H67 von Asus, laut lspci -nn habe ich ein "07:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Atheros Communications Device [1969:1083] (rev c0)", nach google und euerm Forum habe ich ein Update vom Hersteller installiert, nach modprobe und 
<bobbsen> modinfo habe ich auch die neue version (mit der es laut Forum funktionieren soll) jetzt installiert, lsmod sagt, dass das Modul geladen ist. Was muss ich jetzt noch machen, damit er die Karte aktiviert und ich Zugang zum LAN habe? Ich habe leider kaum Ahnung vom Administrieren von Linux-PCs und bin mit meinem Latein schon lange am Ende ;-)
<allegro_> Vorteil: alles andere funktioniert gar nicht bei mir
<bekks> allegro_: Mit deinem "Tip" verursachst Du das Problem, dass man a) nach jedem kernel update den Treiber manuell neubauen muss und b) ggf. sogar keinerlei Support erhält.
<allegro_> bekks, das Thema hatten wir schon einmla
<allegro_> entweder ich habe eine suboptimale Lösung oder gar keine
<beaver74> ich schau mal, der aktuelle Treiber ist ja auf dem System mit der defekten Karte installiert, muesste ja eigentlich nur in die man schauen, ob die o.g. Karten dabei sind... danke euch beiden
<beaver74> dachte ich koennte es ueber http://linuxhcl.com/ erledigen, ist aber wohl nicht so
<beaver74> die GTX260 soll laut hcl gut laufen... die würde mir, denk ich, auch vollkommen ausreichen
<beaver74> -mir
<bobbsen> hmm, laut "sudo lshw -C network" habe ich 2 Netzwerkkarten (korrekt), die eine ist ok, bei der andern steht "*-network DISABLED". heisst das, dass die Karte erkannt wurde, aber ich sie noch konfigurieren muss? Wenn ja: Wie mach ich das? ;-) Muss ich die /etc/network/interfaces (oder so ähnlich) noch anpassen?
<bobbsen> oder bedeutet das DISABLED was anderes? :o
<beaver74> bobbsen, du solltest erst mal hier lesen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/networkmanager  - ubuntuusers.de ist immer eine gute Anlaufstelle
<bobbsen> danke, ich werds mal durchlesen
<beaver74> bobbsen, grafisch ist es genau so einfach gehalten wie unter Windows, in der Konsole brauchst du eigentlich nicht zu konfigurieren, falls denn eine GUI vorhanden ist
<beaver74> ,netzwerk? bobbsen 
<shetlandpony> Sorry beaver74, ich weiss nichts ueber netzwerk, ich verbinde aber 26 Dinge mit netzwerk. Nutze 'shetlandpony, suche netzwerk' zum suchen nach Informationen
<beaver74> shetlandpony, suche netzwerk
<beaver74> ,Installation Netzwerk?
<shetlandpony> beaver74, Installation Netzwerk ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Installation/Netzwerk
<bobbsen> ich hab ubuntu server installiert, da hab ich noch keine gui oder so, aber weiter unten war nen link zu "NetworkManager ohne GUI"
<bobbsen> ansonsten wollt ich VNC aber noch ausprobieren, dann hab ich ja eine
<beaver74> bobbsen, aeh, stimmt, sagtest du ja
<beaver74> ,interfaces? bobbsen 
<shetlandpony> bobbsen, interfaces ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/interfaces - Weitere Infos im query ...
<beaver74> der und dein genannter link sollten zum Ziel fuehren
<bobbsen> danke dir :-)
<beaver74> gerne
<bobbsen> die karte mit treibern usw. dürfte aber richtig installiert sein, oder?
<bobbsen> weil bei deinen links ist ja nur noch die finalle ip-config zu erledigen :-)
<beaver74> bobbsen, werden die Module korrekt geladen, und dmesg (mit nano + /var/log/dmesg einzusehen, oder einfach '$ dmesg') gibt keine Fehler aus, sollten die Treiber geladen sein und verwendet werden koennen.
<bobbsen> ok, ich hab jetzt die interfaces datei erweitert für eth1, jetzt geht die karte. danke für die hilfe :)
<beaver74> schoen, viel Spass
<bobbsen> den werd ich haben, gleich ist bestimmt alles kaputt :D
<beaver74> :) sicherung regelmaessig ziehen, oder Neuinstallation ist am Anfang recht ueblich
<beaver74> bobbsen, sei mit dem root Zugang vorsichtig, dann kann eigentlich nicht viel zerstoert werden
<bobbsen> noch habe ich ja (ausser den netzwerktreibern) nichts gemacht :)
<bobbsen> ich bin als user angemeldet und mach root immer über sudo, da pass ich schon auf (hoffe ich)
<beaver74> hoert sich gut an
<bobbsen> und ich wollt sowieso nur die basis einrichten, dann wollt ich da ne vm installieren, die kann ich dann ja nach belieben zerschrotten :)
<beaver74> genau so sollte man es auch tun
<beaver74> ,einsteiger? evtl moechtest du hier noch lesen, bobbsen 
<shetlandpony> evtl moechtest du hier noch lesen, bobbsen, Einsteiger ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Vindertje> Hallo leute
<Vindertje> Ich möchte gerne einen IMAP-Server einrichten mit LDAP (Postfix, Dovecot, OpenLDAP) aber es gelingt mir nicht so recht , obwohl es ja zahlreiche (zu viele?) Tutorials gibt :(
<Vindertje> Kann jemand mir ein gutes empfehlen?
<apollo13> was auch immer postfix mit imap zu tun hat
<apollo13> lies dich mal bei allen dreien so ein
<apollo13> wenn du die alle einzeln aufsetzen und konfigurieren kannst lies nach wie man sie mit ldap verbindet
<Guest32203> hey
<Vindertje> apollo13 ist vielleicht eine gute idee
<Vindertje> nicht zuviel auf einmal. 
<TheInfinity> Vindertje: log level hochmachen und fehlermeldungen lesen
<allegro_> moon@intelol1:~$ ginstall
<allegro_> Der Befehl »ginstall« wurde nicht gefunden
<allegro_> ginstall ist eine aussführbare Datei
<allegro_> warum wird die im aktuellen Verzeichnis nicht gefunden?
<TheInfinity> weil du das mit ./ginstall ausführen musst
<allegro_> warum nicht mit ginstall?
<Vindertje> Ich werde erst einmal mit Postfix+Dovecot anfangen, dan virtuelle User einrichten und dan das ganze an LDAP kuppeln. Wäre das die beste Reihenfolge?
<k1l> allegro_: weil sie nicht in $PATH ist
<allegro_> ./ ist der Verweis auf den aktuellen Pfad oder?
<k1l> allegro_: ja
<allegro_> danke schön
<allegro_> was ist daran falsch?
<allegro_> cd ~/Downloads
<allegro_> innerhalb von ginstall
<levu> mein DNS Server ist down, ich hab in /etc/resolv.conf einen neuen eingetragen, aber der wird noch nicht verwendet, was muss ich machen?
<allegro_> wechselt Linux nach Abschluss eines Programms automatisch wieder in das aufrufende Verzeichnis zurück?
<k1l> allegro_: man kann bei ubuntu auch unter /home/bin die reinpacken, dann sollte er ohne ./ die finden
<k1l> allegro_: ja, wenn das programm durch ist.
<Vindertje> Aber bevor ich Anfange den rest meines Wochenendes zu vergeuden ;): ist die Kombination Postfix/Dovecot mit SASL und OpenLDAP für virtuelle user eine gute Wahl? Ich habe da etwas herumgegoogled und DBMAIL scheint mir da auf den ersten Blick einfacher einzurichten. Und Postgres läuft ja schon...
<allegro_> k1l /home/bin funktioniert nicht
<k1l> allegro_: evtl. neu einloggen, damit es aufgerufen wird.
<allegro_> k1l: reboot hat geholfen, danke
<k1l> kein problem
<allegro_> ich möchte die jüngste Datei als String ausgeben, die NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64 enthält, wie mache ich das?
<ppq> allegro_: ls -laht NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64* # jedenfalls wenn der dateiname damit anfängt
<ppq> das sortiert dann nach zeit (nach tag, nicht uhrzeit)
<ppq> ah, du willst dann nur den dateinamen? dann änder noch was an den optionen.. siehe man ls
<Vindertje> Ist postfix-ldap eigentlich notwendig wenn man Postfix+Dovecot+OpenLDAP einrichten möchte?
<Vindertje> oder kann Dovecot die LDAP-anbindung auch für Postfix auf sich nehmen?
<Guest32203> hey
<Guest32203> kennt jemand von euch speed-dreams
<k1l> ,wf? Guest32203 
<shetlandpony> Guest32203: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<Guest32203> hab ein problem damit
<Guest32203> und zwar, ist die simulation recht komisch
<Guest32203> mir haut es die autos immer derbst aus der kurve
<Guest32203> und generell erscheint mir die angezwigte geschwindigkeit unmöglixh
<dAnjou> Guest32203: du weißt, wo du hier bist?
<k1l> ich glaube er hat es selbst gemerkt
<ring0> mein auto fährt auch immer so komisch, wenn ich zu schnell durch die kurve fahre
<Guest21490> bei google find ich nur alte themen von 2008 - gibt es inzwischen einen blue ray player für ubuntu ?
<Guest21490> !offtopic
<leszek> Guest21490: es gibt einige mplayer builds die sowas können, offiziell gibts sowas nicht. Denk dran offiziell gibts nur 1 DVD Programm, dass nicht libdvdcss zu nutzen scheint
<leszek> unter linux
<apollo13> leszek: welches wäre das?
<leszek> LinDVD
<NeVaDa> Gabs zu kaufen inklusive na scheiss grafikarte
<NeVaDa> ^^
<leszek> yep
<Guest21490> Leszek - hast du einen link für mich ? oder was muss ich nachinstallieren ?
<apollo13> wollt grad sagen, dass das kommerziell ist ;)
<NeVaDa> Musste kaufen
<NeVaDa> 10€
<Guest21490> und was ?
<leszek> Guest21490: ich kenn nur diese anleitung für bluerays, wenn du das gemeint hast: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD
<Guest21490> 2008 wurde geschrieben, das es kniffe gab
<Guest21490> leszek, jo das hab ich auch gefunden
<Guest21490> ok - thx - werds probieren
<Wedelwolf> gibts ein programm um die fenster automatisch anzupassen ans bild? also eins dem ich sagen kann, fenster von vlc links oben einpassen fenster von internet rechts oben einpassen, hälfte vom bildschirm benutzen
<Fuchs> kwin kann es
<Fuchs> sonst gibt es devilspie fuer feste Regeln 
<Fuchs> ,devilspie? Wedelwolf 
<shetlandpony> Wedelwolf, Devilspie ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Devilspie - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Fuchs> ,kwin? Wedelwolf 
<shetlandpony> Sorry Fuchs, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber kwin
<Fuchs> ,kde? Wedelwolf 
<shetlandpony> Wedelwolf, KDE ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/KDE
<leszek> oder halt nen fenstermanager wie sawfish 
<allegro_> ls -laht NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64* bringt mehrere Zeilen, ich will aber nur die erste
<Fuchs> head -n 1
<leszek> head -n 1
<leszek> einer ne sekunde schneller
<LocoMoe> hallo
<allegro_> man head
<allegro_> ups, falsches Fenster
<allegro_> ls -aht NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64* | head -n 1
<allegro_> ist das Ergebnis, danke schön
<Fuchs> darf ich noch fragen, warum Du das brauchst? 
<Fuchs> weil man sich mit dem nvidia installer unter Ubuntu sehr viel kaputtmachen kann ...
<allegro_> ./sh < ls -aht NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64* | head -n 1
<allegro_> da ist noch 'was falsch
<Fuchs> sehr schlechte Idee. 
<Fuchs> erstens weil .sh sicher nicht auf stdin liest, zweitens weil Du gerade versuchst, den nvidia Treiber manuell zu installieren, was Dein System beim naechsten Kernelupdate zerschiessen wird
<Fuchs> noch mal: was genau hast Du vor? 
<allegro_> ich schreibe mir eine "Batch"-Datei, die nach einem Kernel-Update von der Kommandozeile den Treiber installiert
<Fuchs> genau dafuer gibt es dkms 
<leszek> eben
<leszek> dkms macht das doch schon
<Fuchs> und in dem Fall endet hier der Support. 
<allegro_> das geht dann wie?
<Fuchs> ,dkms? allegro_ 
<shetlandpony> Sorry Fuchs, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber dkms
<Fuchs> doch, weisst Du ...  *grml*
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/DKMS 
<allegro_> Dieser Artikel erfordert mehr Erfahrung im Umgang mit Linux und ist daher nur für fortgeschrittene Benutzer gedacht. 
<allegro_> ob ich da richtig bin?
<Fuchs> allegro_: wenn nicht: warum hast Du dann den nvidia Treiber manuell installiert? 
<Fuchs> damit schiesst man sich sofort selber ins Knie
<Fuchs> wenn Du den aus den Paketquellen verwendest, dann springt DKMS automatisch an bei einem neuen Kernel (ueber die Paketverwaltung, wenn Du den selber kompilierst geht das auch unter selber ins Knie schiessen), und Du hast Deine Ruhe
<allegro_> die manuelle Installation ist bisher die einzige, die funktioniert hat
<NeVaDa> Die kommentare sind nicht hilfreicj
<Fuchs> allegro_: dann wuerde ich mal bei einer, die nicht funktioniert, einen nvidia bug report erstellen und mir geben, 
<Fuchs> allegro_: dann schaue ich, dass das damit geht
<Fuchs> NeVaDa: wenn Du nichts zum Problem zu sagen hast, dann halte Dich bitte raus. Ich weiss, was ich tue. 
<allegro_> Fuchs, nach ein paar Stunden solcher Aktionen kamen bisher immer wieder solche Sprüche wie "und in dem Fall endet hier der Support. "
<Fuchs> allegro_: z.B. koenntest Du mir schon mal sagen, welche Karte Du hast  (lspci | grep VGA). Ggf. ist der von Ubuntu ausgelieferte Treiber zu alt
<Fuchs> allegro_: der endet da, wo man manuell installiert. Weil das supporte ich aus guten Gruenden wirklich nicht
<Fuchs> allegro_: in dem Fall (Treiber zu alt) kannst Du den aus dem ppa nehmen. Das ist zwar auch keine schoene Loesung, aber immerhin greift dann DKMS automatisch. 
<allegro_> 03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GT215 [GeForce GT 240] (rev a2)
<Fuchs> gut, Ubuntuversion noch, bitte
<allegro_> GT240 ist richtig
<allegro_> ubuntu 10.10
<allegro_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia
<Fuchs> wird von dem 260.19er Treiber unterstuetzt, http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/260.19.12/README/supportedchips.html, Ubuntu liefert den aus als nvidia-glx-185 
<shetlandpony> Fuchs's url: http://tinyurl.com/67axmey
<Fuchs> wenn es also mit dem nicht geht, dann waere ein nvidia bug report  hier eine Idee 
<allegro_> alle 3 Optionen nv, nouvean und nvidia funktioniert nicht
<Fuchs> ,fn? allegro_ 
<shetlandpony> allegro_: "Funktioniert nicht" ist keine Fehlermeldung. Bitte beschreibe dein Problem praezise, damit man dir vernuenftig helfen kann. [funktioniert nicht]
<Fuchs> wie gesagt, bug report bitte. 
<allegro_> wird von dem 260.19er Treiber unterstuetzt, http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/260.19.12/README/supportedchips.html, Ubuntu liefert den aus als nvidia-glx-185
<shetlandpony> allegro_'s url: http://tinyurl.com/67axmey
<allegro_> das verstehe ich nicht
<Fuchs> Ubuntu bietet verschiedene Treiberversionen, nur eine davon duerfte Deine Karte unterstuetzen
<allegro_> heißt das, dass ich über synaptic  nvidia-glx-185 installieren könnte?
<Fuchs> da sie doch ehe rneu ist
<Fuchs> bevorzugt ueber die Treiberverwaltung, aber Synaptic geht auch
<Fuchs> allerdings muesstest Du vorher den manuell installierten Treiber entfernen
<Fuchs> sonst geht es garantiert nicht
<allegro_> Treiberverwaltung heißt System/Systemverwaltung/Zusätzliche Treiber?
<Fuchs> ja
<Fuchs> allerdings gilt das mit dem manuell installierten vorher entfernen auch hier
<beaver74> Fuchs, was bedeuten denn die Buchstaben/Zahlen Kombinationen unter der "VDPAU features" Spalte, finde keine Infos dazu
<Fuchs> welche Features unterstuetzt werden
<Fuchs> und doch, die gibt es als Liste
<Fuchs> For an explanation of the VDPAU features column, please refer to the section called “VdpDecoder” of Appendix H, VDPAU Support. 
<Fuchs> lesen 
<beaver74> ah, danke
<beaver74> aeh, glatt uebersehen, sry
<Evil|ObaMa> hi, ehm ich stell mal meine frage einfach in den raum... ich such ein ftp clienten mit ner GUI zum files schieben zwischen servern die nur console haben... ich stell mir da sone java sache vor die übern browser remotet werden kann like webmin filemanager
<TheInfinity> Evil|ObaMa: ich würd das über sowas wie Ajaxplorer + sshfs lösen
<TheInfinity> Evil|ObaMa: sprich ganz ohne ftp.
<TheInfinity> Evil|ObaMa: und webmin ist irrsinn total, das wär ganz bestimmt nicht teil einer vernünftigen lösung *g*
<Evil|ObaMa> TheInfinity danke erstmal :) ohne jetzt in die doc geschaut zu haben ist es mit dem ajaxplorer möglich sachen zwischen den servern zu transportieren?
<Moritz> Moin, kann man im editor bluefish irgendwie diesen standard-text "lorem ipsum" durch einen befehl einfügen?
<allegro_> http://tinyurl.com/67axmeyverweist auf den englischen Treiber in der Version, den ich als
<allegro_> deutsche Version verwende
<Evil|ObaMa> TheInfinity ah sshfs verstehe :) vielen dank dir!
<allegro_> der installierte nvidia Treiber ist edektiviert
<allegro_> eine Option entfernen gibt es unter System/Systemverwaltung/Zusätzliche Treiber nicht
<allegro_> was kommt jetzt?
<allegro_> edektiviert meint "deaktiviert"
<Fuchs> darf ich mal apt-cache policy nvidia-glx-185   sehen?  In einem pastebin, bitte
<allegro_> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400028/
<allegro_> nicht dass ich das verstehen würde, es sieht aber veraltet aus
<Fuchs> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-185
<allegro_> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400029/
<allegro_> ja sagen?
<Fuchs> ja. Hast Du vorher den manuell installierten entfernt? Sonst: warte. 
<allegro_> wir müssen mal eben definieren, was genau Du entfernen verstehst
<allegro_> unter unter System/Systemverwaltung/Zusätzliche Treiber ist der Treiber deaktiviert, es ist aber nicht neu gebootet
<Fuchs> nein
<Fuchs> Du hast den Treiber manuell installiert
<allegro_> ohne Treiber läuft X wahrscheinlich nicht
<Fuchs> davon kann UBuntu nichts wissen, ergo kannst Du dazu die Treiberverwaltung nicht nutzen
<Fuchs> deswegen sage ich ja: manuelle Installationen sind ein elendes Gebastel unter Ubuntu
<Fuchs> ./NVIDIA-Linux-blabla.run --uninstall 
<Fuchs> in dem Verzeichnis, wo der Installer liegt
<Fuchs> anschliessend mit obigem apt-get Befehl den von Ubuntu installieren
<Evil|ObaMa> TheInfinity das problem was ich grad feststelle ist das es keine andere lösung gibt ausser ftp zu verwenden weill ich zb auch meine accounts von fremden servern backupen will... also normale webspace sachen
<Evil|ObaMa> sry wenn ich zwischenplapper :P
<TheInfinity> Evil|ObaMa: denn halt curlftps
<allegro_> sudo sh ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-260.19.44.run --uninstall
<allegro_> ergibt eine dicke Latte an Fehlermeldungen
<Fuchs> wenn Du sh nimmst, dann kannst Du Dir das ./ sparen 
<allegro_> ich suche mal eben das Logfile
<Fuchs> und meine Kristallkugel kann mir die Fehler nicht anzeigen, ein copy & paste in einen pastebin schon
<Evil|ObaMa> TheInfinity net2ftp sieht vielversprechend aus danke dir nochmal
<allegro_> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400030/
<allegro_> viele Fehlermeldungen, aber am Ende steht: Treiber ist deinstalliert
<Fuchs> ja, die Fehler waren da, weil eben mit dem manuellen der von Ubuntu ueberschrieben worden ist
<Fuchs> jetzt  sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-185
<allegro_> ist druch
<allegro_> und jetzt?
<Fuchs> folgendes: Du wirst gleich Dein System neu starten. Vorher ein paar Anweisungen zum Vorgehen, wenn es nicht klappen sollte. 
<Fuchs> Sollte es nicht klappen, dann versuchst Du, mit CTRL+ALT+F1 auf ein VT zu kommen. Da loggst Du Dich ein, schreibst  sudo nvidia-bug-report.sh    sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf    sudo reboot 
<Fuchs> sollte es klappen: auch gut
<allegro_> wenn ich mehr als die aktuelle Seite in XChat in die Zwischenablage kopieren will, wie mache ich das?
<Fuchs> einfach mit der Maus hochziehen vermute ich, aber ich habe kein Xchat
<k1l> yep. mit der gedrückten maus über den rand hochschieben, sollte dann gemütlich hochscrollen
<dadrc> Oder das entsprechende Log aufmachen und da rausnehmen, wenn es wirklich viel wird
<allegro_> das mausrad war's, danke
<allegro_> dann bin ich gleich wieder da
<allegro_> oder später ...
<allegro_> bin wieder da
<allegro_> was für Grafikeinstellungen muss ich jetzt wo machen?
<Fuchs> keine
<allegro_> so groß kann der Rückschritt aber nicht bleiben
<allegro_> deutlich weniger Farbene
<allegro_> schlechtere Auflösung der Icons
<Fuchs> nvidia bug report erstellen und in einen pastebin
<allegro_> wo stand noch mal, wie das geht?
<Fuchs> sudo nvidia-bug-report.sh 
<Fuchs> dann mit gunzip entpacken und in einen pastebin, ich gehe in der Zwischenzeit mal essen. Bitte waehrenddessen nichts basteln. 
<allegro_> sudo: nvidia-bug-report.sh: command not found
<allegro_> moon@intelol1:~$ locate nvidia-bug-report.sh
<allegro_> /usr/bin/nvidia-bug-report.sh
<allegro_> /usr/lib/nvidia-current/bin/nvidia-bug-report.sh
<allegro_> welchen nehmen?
<Fuchs> allegro_: den in PATH, das ist /usr/bin. wenn der nicht gefunden wird, dann ist auf Deinem Systme noch einiges mehr kaputt. 
<allegro_> fehlt da nicht ein sh drin: sudo nvidia-bug-report.sh ?
<Fuchs> nein, die Datei ist ausfuehrbar markiert, sudo nvidia-bug-report.sh muesste gehen
<allegro_> sudo: /usr/bin/nvidia-bug-report.sh: command not found
<allegro_> kann es sein, dass die Datei nicht existiert, obwohl sie von Locate ausgegeben wird?
<allegro_> muss da etwas installiert werden?
<Fuchs> ja, kann. Nein, sollte eigentlich vorhin installiert worden sein
<allegro_> kann man das bei Synaptic irgendwo sehen?
<Fuchs> Du kannst mir sonst mal /var/log/Xorg.0.log geben, in einen pastebin
<allegro_> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400031/
<allegro_> da steht der nouveau-Treiber drin ???
<sash__> nabend
<Fuchs> richtig
<Fuchs> der wird verwendet 
<Fuchs> sudo nvidia-xconfig, dann ein reboot. Wenn immer noch nouveau verwendet wird: blacklisten
<abanta> ich hab auf einmal keinen sound mehr :S
<Fuchs> wie das geht steht beschrieben in 
<Fuchs> ,nvidia? allegro_ 
<shetlandpony> allegro_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia
<Fuchs> sollte eigentlich automatisch passieren, ggf. lief da was schief. 
<abanta> [AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: confmisc.c:768:(parse_card) cannot find card '0'
<abanta> aber es gibt unter /proc/asound/cards eine card 0
<allegro_> sudo: nvidia-xconfig: command not found
<Fuchs> allegro_: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<allegro_> nvidia-current ist schon die neueste Version.
<allegro_> nvidia-current wurde als manuell installiert festgelegt.
<Fuchs> sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-current
<Fuchs> ah, halt
<Fuchs> sudo //usr/lib/nvidia-current/bin/nvidia-xconfig
<Fuchs> dann nouveau von Hand blacklisten, dann rebooten
<allegro_> zu spät, läuft schon
<Fuchs> macht nichts
<allegro_> sudo //usr/lib/nvidia-current/bin/nvidia-xconfig ergibt
<allegro_> WARNING: Unable to locate/open X configuration file.
<allegro_> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<Fuchs> ja
<Fuchs> nouveau noch blacklisten, dann neu booten
<allegro_> wie geht das?
<allegro_> ist das richtig?
<allegro_> echo blacklist nouveau >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<Fuchs> echo "blacklist nouveau" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf 
<Fuchs> sonst wirst Du die Rechte nicht haben
<allegro_> t.conf 
<allegro_> blacklist nouveau
<allegro_> jetzt rebooten?
<Fuchs> ja
<allegro_> bis gleich
<allegro_> nach dem Booten läuft X nicht mehr
<allegro_> bin jetzt vom Windows-Rechner hier
<Fuchs> dann waere nun das von mir beschriebene Vorgehen die Idee
<Fuchs> also CTRL+ALT+F1, einloggen, sudo nvidia-bug-report.sh    sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf   sudo reboot
<Fuchs> dann geht die Oberflaeche wieder, und wir koennen mit dem bug report analysieren, warum es nicht ging 
<allegro_> kannst Du mal bitte kopieren, ich komme vom Winrechner nicht an die Logfiles
<Fuchs> ?
<allegro_> was Du vorhin geschrieben hast, was ich jetzt machen soll
<jokrebel> hi
<k1l> allegro_: er hat es doch grade nochmal beschrieben
<allegro_> ah, die Anzeige ist hier im Webchat etwas langsam :-)
<allegro_> sudo nvidia-bug-report.sh
<allegro_> command not found
<allegro_> was soll ich jetzt machen?
<Fuchs> ...
<Fuchs> ich weiss echt nicht, was Du mit Deinem System gemacht hast ... 
<Fuchs> wie dem auch sei: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<allegro_> das sind zwei Zeilen?
<Fuchs> das ist eine 
<allegro_> ist durch
<Fuchs> das gibt eine URL 
<Fuchs> die brauche ich
<allegro_> http://pastebin.com/JV9eNFfw
<Fuchs> [     7.445] (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)
<Fuchs> okay
<Fuchs> ich weiss nicht, wie man das schafft. Aber offensichtlich geht es. 
<allegro_> Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)
<allegro_> genau
<Fuchs> wie dem auch sei. sudo apt-get remove nvidia-current nvidia-glx-185
<Fuchs> dann sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf 
<Fuchs> dann neu booten, dann hast Du wieder eine graphische Oberflaeche. Dann installierst Du noch ein letztes mal sauber den Treiber ueber die Treiberverwaltung, wie unter 
<Fuchs> ,nvidia? allegro_ 
<shetlandpony> allegro_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia
<Fuchs> beschrieben. Entweder geht es dann, oder das ist bei weitem zu fest verbastelt worden. Dann darfst Du meinetwegen manuell installieren wie Du willst. 
<Fuchs> dann geht es zwar beim naechsten Kernelupdate in die Brueche, aber eben. Und deswegen installiert man von Anfang an nie manuell, dann spart man sich den ganzen Aerger. 
<chris_osx> kann man eigentlich bei einem apple rechner die ubuntu-cd einfach so booten?
<chris_osx> und dann grub o.Ä. installieren?
<chris_osx> oder braucht man da zusätzliche vorkehrungen?
<bekks> chris_osx: Kommt auf den Apple Rechner an.
<chris_osx> ach so ist ein mac pro mit intel-cpu
<chris_osx> und ich würde es gerne parallel zu os x installieren
<chris_osx> geht das einfach so?
<allegro__> jetzt läuft X wieder, aber die Auflösung ist eine Katastrophe und die Farben fehlen wieder
<allegro__> die Anzeige bei "zusätzliche Treiber" ist aber jetzt anders
<allegro__> vorher stand da, ein anderer Treiber ist in Verwendung
<allegro__> jetzt steht da Dieser Treiber ist nicht aktiviert
<allegro__> ich aktiviere den mal, vielleicht wird's dann besser
<chris_osx> bekks: geht das mit ubuntu und mac pro so einfach?
<allegro__> ich reboote eben
<bekks> chris_osx: So ist der Plan. LiveCD einlegen und gucken ob alles funktioniert.
<chris_osx> bekks: ok. die live cd ist aber nicht die normale download cd oder?
<bekks> Nein.
<chris_osx> bekks: ok, dann werd ich mir die saugen. meine sorge vorhin war eigentlich mehr wegen des multiboot. hab mac os x und win7 (bootcamp) drauf. tja, ich würde halt gerne vorher wissen, ob nach der linux-installation dann noch alles läuft
<abanata> nabend
<abanata> jemand ne idee wieso mein sound mit alsa nichtmehr geht?
<apollo13> weil du ihn gemuted hast#
<abanata> hmm hat sich erledigt
<Sysopa> kurze Dummy-Frage: wo stelle ich bei Kubuntu 10.10 am elegantesten nodeadkeys um - am besten so, daß ich wechseln kann... xorg.conf stehst ja nicht mehr, udev? hal?
<abanata> Sysopa: mit xbkeymap?
<Sysopa> also doch über die xorg.conf?
<Sysopa> weil da steht mit Keyboard nix mehr drin
<abanata> setxkbmap -layout dvorak
<abanata> so in der art
<abanata> das geht dann ohne xorg.conf
<Sysopa> *lesengeht*
<jokrebel> gn8
<neti> hi, eine frage wenn ich ubuntu parallel zu win 7 haben will und win7 bereits drauf ist kann ich dann mit nem windows partionsprogramm mir einfach ne partion für ubuntu einrichten ?!
<neti> oder geht das nicht ?!, weil per install will ubuntu erstmal alles formatiern, und für sich die gesamte festplatte in anspruch nehmen
<allegro__> su
<bekks> neti: Das ist falsch.
<allegro__> wie es aussieht, habe ich nach der Aktion jetzt den veralteten Treiber 260.19.6
<Fuchs> neti: sicher. Mach am besten allerdings nicht Partitionen, sondern freien Platz 
<bekks> Du kannst Ubuntu sagen wohin es sich installieren soll.
<Fuchs> neti: Ubuntu wird mindestens zwei Partitionen wollen, 3 sind gescheiter
<allegro__> die Leerlaufbelastung der CPU ist jetzt im Schnitt ca. 60% auf 2 Kernen
<allegro__> voher war die unter 3%
<allegro__> wie bekomme ich den aktuellen Treiber, ohne das manuell zu machen?
<Fuchs> allegro__: ueber ein ppa, steht auch im nvidia Artikel, aber noch mal, man sollte lieber erst analysieren woher ein Problem kommt, statt ins Blaue zu schiessen
<Fuchs> also mal htop anwerfen und schauen, _was_ die Last verursacht
<allegro__> /bin/dbus-daemon
<neti> also ich hab sda1 mit 208.7mb dann sda2 483gb sda3 (16iga) sda4 mit 108 mb
<Fuchs> allegro__: das ist dann nicht der Treiber
<Fuchs> allegro__: da laeuft sonst etwas schief
<neti> und sobald ich ne neue partionsanlegen will ist logisch sagt er mir ich muss alles löschen_(
<allegro__> das kann man ja verifizieren, indem man wieder den aktuellen Grafiktreiber installiert
<allegro__> dann müsste ich vorher noch eine Zusammenfassung aufschreiben, was wir bis jetzt gemacht haben
<Fuchs> wenn Du meinst, dass ein Programm zur Interprozesskommunikation mehr Last verursacht wegen einem Graphikkartentreiber: bitte. 
<Fuchs> Ich bin dann raus. 
<allegro__> was ist Dein Vorschlag?
<Fuchs> mir mal die ~/.xsession-errors in einen pastebin geben
<allegro__> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400032/
<Fuchs> hm, keine Fehler in Zusammenhang mit dbus. Das ist interessant. 
<Fuchs> Man koennte natuerlich mal mit dbus-monitor schauen, was so alles durch die Leitung geht
<allegro__> wenn dbus-monitor aufrufe, rasen massig Daten durch das Terminal
<allegro__> kann man das irgendwie begrenzen
<allegro__> ?
<Fuchs> naja, | less anhaengen
<Fuchs> aber das duerfte wohl der Grund sein, warum der bei 60% Last rumschwirrt 
<Fuchs> muesste man sich also anschauen, welches Programm da so wahnsinnig ist
<allegro__> da steht irgendendwas von gtk
<allegro__> und das Fenster hängt
<Fuchs> *seufz* 
<Fuchs> nach dem heutigen Abend solltest Du wissen, dass ich Fehlermeldungen lesen will. Exakt. 
<Fuchs> nicht "da steht etwas von" 
<allegro__> da bekomme ich nichts mehr raus
<allegro__> das größte Probelm scheint in kern.log zu sein
<allegro__> NVRM: os_raise_smp_barrier(), invalid context!
<allegro__> das führt wieder zu einem Grafikproblem, zB. hier
<allegro__> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/hilfe-gesucht-bei-syslog-auswertung/
<allegro__> ich schiesse das tote Fenster jetzt mal ab
<Fuchs> diese Meldung kann man getrost ignorieren
<Fuchs> die ist zwar in neuen Versionen weg, aber die verursacht keine Probleme
<allegro__> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400033/
<Fuchs> hm, das sind primaer Datei- und Laufwerksmonitore, die da gelistet sind
<Fuchs> irgend einen Dateiindexer am Laufen? 
<allegro__> was ist ein Dateiindexer?
<Fuchs> Ein Programm das Dateien zur schnelleren Suche durchkaemmt 
<Fuchs> wie dem auch sei, relatiert zum Graphikkartentreiber ist es nicht. 
<Fuchs> Wenn Du dennoch unbedingt den neueren willst, dann nutze das PPA wie im nvidia Artikel beschrieben, allerdings auch hier: eigenes Risiko. 
<Fuchs> aber immerhin bindet sich das in DKMS ein und nach einem Kernelupdate funktioniert noch alles. 
<allegro__> Du meinst was hier
<allegro__> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia/nvidia
<allegro__> ab PPA steht?
<Fuchs> ja
<allegro__> da steht keine Anleitung für 10.10
<allegro__> für 10.04 hatten wir da schon mal probiert
<allegro__> ging nicht
<Fuchs> okay, das wars dann. 
<Fuchs> Noch einmal sage ich nicht, dass "ging nicht" keine Fehlermeldung ist. 
<Fuchs> Viel Erfolg noch, ende Support. 
<allegro__> wie kann ich den X-server ausschalten?
<Gamoder> STRG + ALT + DRUCK + K glaub ich
<Fuchs> Gamoder: das STRG braucht es nicht, und so startet er sich gleich automatisch wieder neu 
<Gamoder> ah, ok, sorry
<Gamoder> Aber das tut er doch immer? Selbst wenn ich ihn mit ps aux | grep X und dann sudo kill <id> kille
<Fuchs> natuerlich
<Fuchs> man muesste sudo stop gdm schreiben
<Fuchs> dann taete er es nicht
<Gamoder> Naja, danke :-)
<linuxR> hi, ich habe ein problem, kann mein bluetooth freisprechgerät nicht erkennen. Bluetooth läuft sonst einwandfrei, andere geräte werden gefunden. Hat jemand eine idee?
<Fuchs> linuxR: ist es denn so konfiguriert, dass es erkennbar ist? Bei den meisten Freisprechgeraeten muss man dafuer eine Taste gedrueckt halten
<linuxR> Fuchs, ja da fäng mein problem an..ich weiss nicht genau was das für ein gerät ist, habe keine modellbezeichnung oder so. auf der website des herstellers habe ich es auch nicht gefunden
<allegro_> X geht so nicht aus
<Fuchs> linuxR: dann wuerde ich den Hersteller anschreiben, das ist kein Linuxproblem, diese Geraete sind standardmaessig nicht auf discoverable geschaltet
<Fuchs> allegro_: richtig, habe ich auch geschrieben
<Fuchs> [21:32:52] <Fuchs> Gamoder: das STRG braucht es nicht, und so startet er sich gleich automatisch wieder neu 
<Fuchs> vielleicht mal abwarten vor einfach druecken
<linuxR> Fuchs, ja dachte ich auch schon, das seltsame ist dass ein uralt handy dieses device via bluetooth "sieht"...gibts da unterschiedliche bluetooth standards oder so?
<Fuchs> linuxR: interessant, das sollte dann eigentlich nicht passieren, es sei denn, diese beiden waren schon einmal gepaart 
<Fuchs> aber so viele Tasten wird das Headset nicht haben, probier sie einfach. 
<linuxR> ja es hat zwei tasten, habe beide probiert, kein effekt
<Fuchs> linuxR: halten. Aber eben, keine Linuxfrage -> Hersteller anschreiben
<allegro_> sudo stop gdm funktioniert, danke
<linuxR> Fuchs, ja ich weiss dass dies nix mit linux zu tun hat. dachte vielleicht hatte das problem auch schonmal jemand
<Fuchs> linuxR: dann frag bitte im Offtopickanal 
<Fuchs> linuxR: wir wuerden den Kanal hier sehr gerne fuer Ubuntusupport freihalten 
<linuxR> Fuchs, ja verstehe ich, sorry...danke für die tipps, werde mal versuchen ein handbuch eines ähnlichen modells zu finden.
<allegro__> ich will nur eben Bescheid geben, dass ich den aktuellen Nvidia-Treiber wieder manuell so installiert habe, wie das auf ihrer Webseite angegeben haben
<allegro__> danach hat dbus-daemon wieder ca. 0,0 CPU-Last
<Fuchs> und wird bei dem naechsten Kernelupdate wieder in die Brueche gehen
<allegro__> das war ja vorher auch schon so
<Fuchs> und auf der Webseite von nvidia steht explizit geschrieben, dass man den nicht manuell installieren, sondern den Distributionsweg benutzen soll 
<allegro__> dafür habe ich ja mein ginstall geschrieben
<Fuchs> ja, weil der manuell installiert worden ist
<Fuchs> bei Versionen aus der Paketverwaltung passiert das nicht
<Fuchs> *schulterzuck* jedem das seine. Supportblacklist hat einen Eintrag mehr, gut ist. 
<linna> dies ist ein test
<allegro__> das hat bisher in dreieinhalb Tagen keiner geschafft, mir zu erklären wie das tatsächlich funktioniert (und nicht nur theoretisch)
<allegro__> dann bedanke ich mich noch, dass heute von Dir etwas mitnehmen konnte: sudo stop gdm war hilfreich
<Fuchs> wie es funktioniert kann Dir eigentlich egal sein, wenn Du einfach ein vernuenftig gebautes Paket aus einem ppa nehmen wuerdest. 
<Fuchs> aber eben. 
<Fuchs> und doch, das geht, auch mit 10.10. Weil  _ab_ 10.04 heisst: 10.04 und neuer. Die netten Leute bei ubuntuusers haben auch besseres zu tun als bei jeder neuen Version den Wikiartikel anzupassen, obwohl sich nichts geaendert hat. 
<noeden> Hallo, bin einfach mal so forsch mein Problem einfach zu schildern! Meine Mikros rauschen und wenn ich die alsa-base.conf editiere, dann funktioniert nur noch das externe Mikro und das Knistert, anstatt aufzunehmen was ich sage
<noeden> bei codecs wird mir folgendes ausgegeben und ich weiß nicht, welchen ich "bearbeiten" soll
<noeden> http://pasteme.org/3b295f1c9c8eb58f06af7dc59a646c8b
<noeden> Achja, habe nen SamsungP460 und eine HDA INtel
<noeden> Bin ich hier überhaupt richtig? :-D
<allegro__> ich vermute: ja
<noeden> @allegro: war das eine Antwort auf meine Frage?
<mustard> noeden: hast du dre soundcards?
<mustard> drei
<allegro__> @noeden: ja
<noeden> nicht dass ich wüsste, ist ein Laptop
<noeden> Ich habe hier die Ausgabe von head -n 1 /proc/asound/card0/codec* und cat /proc/asound/cards falls ihr die benötigt
<noeden> Kann das Rauschen überhaupt am ALSA liegen? Ja oder?
<noeden> Hatte bei google etwas gefunden, dass das bei einem daran lag
<mustard> was für eine sound card hast du?
<noeden> Bei der Beschreibung des Laptops steht nur HDA Intel
<noeden> Bei Codec werden drei Codecs ausgegeben
<fist> hey, ich habe leider mein router password verschleudert, so dass ich nicht mehr an der htaccess abfrage vorbeikomme ... leider hat der router (Dlink) kein hardware reset knopf .. kennt jmd ein tool womit kann das brute forcen kann
<mustard> noeden: lspci | grep -i audio
<noeden> Realtek ALC262 LSI ID 1040 und Intel Cantiga HDMI
<noeden> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<k1l> fist: wende dich an den herstellersupport. burteforce tipps wirst du hier nicht bekommen.
<mustard> noeden: welche sound hardware ist bei dir in den "Audioenstellunhgen" eingestellt?
<fist> die haben nichtmal mehr das modell auf der webseite gelistet @ k1l 
<fist> aber danke trotzdem
<noeden> mustard: Meinst Du bei AudioEinstellungen was unter dem Reiter Hardware aneggeben ist? Internes Audio 1Ausgabe/1 Eingabe Analag Stereo Duplex
<noeden> (Das interne Mikro funktioniert auch gerade nicht, weil ich die alsa-base.conf bearbeitet hatte
<FrameFever> hi
<FrameFever> bei mir ist es 23:56
<FrameFever> warum geht meine Uhr falsch?
<FrameFever> habe nix umgestellt
<k1l> FrameFever: falsche zeitzone eingestellt?
<allegro__> @FrameFever 2 x Windows auf dem Rechner? beide stellen Sommerzeit um :-)
<FrameFever> habe linux+winxp
<allegro__> linux synchronisiert automatisch
<mustard> noeden: schau dir mal die seiten an: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundkarten
<allegro__> XP stellt um
<snooky> hi all
<snooky> kennt sich hier jemand mit apache bezüglich SSL zertis aus?
<allegro__> da kann das passieren, wenn Du erst Linux und danach Windows verwendet hast
<mustard> wie spät ist es jetzt eigentlich?
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Systemzeit#Falsche-Uhrzeit-bei-Windows-Linux-Parallelinstallation , FrameFever
<shetlandpony> koegs's url: http://tinyurl.com/63ev275 | Systemzeit › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de
<noeden> mustard: Habe nach dem HDA Artikel schon die alsa-base.conf bearbeitet
<FrameFever> so war es
<FrameFever> heute früh linux gestartet
<FrameFever> und dann winxp
<noeden> Es ist jetzt 23:00
<FrameFever> und was ist dann passiert?
<FrameFever> linux hat meine hardware uhr umgestellt? und dann xp ebenso?
<koegs> FrameFever, guck dir der Einfachheit halber meinen Link an, da ist alles erklärt
<noeden> mustard: Und Soundausgabe funktioniert super. Der Alsamixer hilft mir auch nicht weiter, hast Du noch einen Tipp oder übersehe ich gerade etwas?
<snooky> kennt sich hier jemand mit apache bezüglich SSL zertis aus?
<FrameFever> am einfachsten ist es einfach zurückstellen
<koegs> snooky: auf metafragen antwortet hier selten jemand, ansonsten ist ein Beispiel zur Einbindung in der default-config
<snooky> -.-
<mustard> noeden: momentan weiß ich auch nicht weiter, sorry
<snooky> ich rufe bei versign an
<snooky> ist denke ich besser
<noeden> Danke dennoch für deine Mühen!
<mustard> wie kann man die wlan-karte über die shell ein- und ausschalten?
<koegs> bestimmt
<FrameFever> interessant ist, das ich schon ganz müde bin
<FrameFever> weil ich dachte es sei schon mitternacht
<koegs> ,ot? FrameFever :-)
<shetlandpony> FrameFever -): Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<FrameFever> come on, das darf doch noch erlaubt sein
<FrameFever> es ist schon spät, nacht
<koegs> war nur vorsorglich, nix für ungut
<noeden> Naja, ich hoffe ich komme noch auf die Lösung, danke für den Versuch!
<noeden> Cu
<ntoeden> So, ich hab es alleine doch nicht geschafft. ich habe an meinem Laptop 2 Mikros, ein internes und ein externes. Beide Rauschen, auch wenn das externe per Knopf auf Stumm geschaltet ist. Habe versucht in der alsa-base.conf folgenden Eintrag hinzuzufügen options snd-hda-intel model=generic. Dann hat es zwar nicht mehr gerauscht, das interne Mikro ging aber nicht mehr und auf dem externen war meine Stimme nicht mehr zu hören und nur 
<ntoeden> noch lautes Knacksen.
#ubuntu-de 2012-03-19
<k1l_> <k1l_> welches ubuntu? welches DE? was hast du gemacht bevor es nicht mehr ging?
<p01nt3r> k1l_, hmm keine ahnung, bekomme die einfach nicht wieder.
<p01nt3r> hab grad mal nen paar verz. wie .gnome o. .gnome2 aus dem home-folder gelöscht, ändert aber auch nix.
<p01nt3r> k1l_, kann es daran liegen, dass ich die englische sprache generell rausgeworfen hab?
<k1l_> welches ubuntu denn überhaupt? stimmen die rechte des home ordners noch?
<k1l_> hast du es einfach mal im tweak tool umgestellt probeweise?
<p01nt3r> home-rechte stimmen, vom tweak-tool lass ich mal die finger, eben neu anmelden...
<p01nt3r> k1l_, hab die icons nun einfach aus dem ~/Desktop-Ordner wieder auf den grafischen Desktop kopiert und sie sind wieder da. mal sehen wie lange. ^^
<AndIrc> morgen
<bullgard4> AndIrc: Guten Morgen!
<Mike1> einen wunderschönen guten Morgen! Ob ein 64bit Ubuntu auf einem Atom N570 mit 1GB RAM sinnvoll ist?
<koegs> Mike1: genauso sinnvoll wie ein 32bit Ubuntu :)
<Mike1> braucht ja schließlich ~30% mehr Speicher iirc
<koegs> O.o
<Mike1> also die binaries
<koegs> das ist pauschal einfach falsch
<Mike1> http://www.osnews.com/story/5768/Are_64-bit_Binaries_Really_Slower_than_32-bit_Binaries_/page3/
<kubine> Title: Are 64-bit Binaries Really Slower than 32-bit Binaries? (at www.osnews.com)
<Mike1> da unter „size factor“ brauchen die halt schon mehr
<koegs> also erstmal geht es da um Solaris und Ultrasparc 64bit... und von mir aus brauchen die Programme mit bestimmten Compile-Optionen mehr platz, das ist aber nicht gleichbedeutend für den verbrauchten RAM zur Laufzeit...
<koegs> und um es auf den punkt zu bringen, der Atom wird wahrscheinlich nicht wesentlich von 64bit profitieren, eine lahme Krücke bleibt eine lahme Krücke, auch mit 64bit, aber wird nun wirklich Offtopic
<klacks_> chmod 740 was macht das
<klacks_> das 740
<levu> klacks_: 740 = rwxr-----
<klacks_> thx
<klacks_> und unterschied zwischen cp datei und mv datei?
<benste> copy < move
<benste> :)
<benste> Guten Morgen alle zusammen,
<benste> jemand ne Idee warum mein Rsync auf ner 10.10 live CD von einer IDE Fesplatte zu einer LVM Partition (2pvs SATA) nach kurzer zeit immer das komplette sytem einfriert ?
<benste> gibts da nen caching oder so was ?
<benste> klacks_: reicht das schon als erklärung oder brauchst du mehr ?
<klacks_> ne vielen dank :)
<benste> kk
<klacks_> find / -name "smb.conf" -print 2>/dev/null was macht das genau der reihe nach?
<geser> es durchsucht das ganze Dateisystem (beginnt in /) nach einer Datei mit dem Namen "smb.conf" und gibt Treffer aus (-print), Fehlermeldung gehen nach /dev/null (2> /dev/null)
<benste> jemand ne Idee warum mein Rsync auf ner 10.10 live CD von einer IDE Fesplatte zu einer LVM Partition (2pvs SATA) nach kurzer zeit immer das komplette sytem einfriert ?
<benste> gibts da nen caching oder so was ?
<bullgard4> benste: Hast Du in /var/log/syslog nach einer entsprechenden Fehlermeldung geguckt=
<bullgard4> s/=/?/
<benste> bullgard4: sysdef sorry für die verspätung - a) es ist ne live CD 10.10 stable, 
<benste> b) da das system freezed - und zwar komplett incl. NUM kann ich nach auftreten des Fehlers nicht in Syslog gucken - evtl. werde ichs aber mal mit nem tail -F versuchen
<benste> b
 * LetoThe2nd vermutet eher nen memory deadlock.
<LetoThe2nd> wie viel ram hat die mühle? swap vorhanden und aktiviert? mal die speicherauslastung im auge behalten dabei?
<benste> LetoThe2nd: thx, werde ich mal gucken, hat 4 GB SWAP ist im LVM, vermutlich nicht aktiv
<benste> LetoThe2nd: denke mal das du richtig liegst, wenn ich jeden Buchstaben einzelnt rsynce funktionierts
 * LetoThe2nd würde sogar glauben, dass swap IM lvm hier völlig kontrapüroduktiv ist, wenn nicht sogar die ursache des problems.
<benste> LetoThe2nd: naja der ist ja vermutlich noch nichtmal aktiv
<LetoThe2nd> ram läuft voll, weil lvm cached. -> will swappen -> swap liegt im lvm -> lvm muss den schreibzugriff cachen -> deadlock
<LetoThe2nd> benste: gleich mal überprüfen gehen ;)
<benste> ja bin dabei ...
<LetoThe2nd> benste: und wie viel ram die büchse TATSÄCHLICH hat hast du auch noch nicht erwähnt ;)
<benste> sehe gerade auf meinem normalen system ist die Swap außerhalb des lvm sein sollte :)
<benste> sorry meinte 4 GB ram nicht swap :)
<bullgard4> Ich möchte alle Dateien mit dem Namen »config« auflisten, die sich in einem Verzeichnis »debian« befinden. '~find /-name 'debian' 2>dev/null | find /'name''control' 2>/dev/null listet aber alle Dateien mit dem Namen »contro«l auf. Wo ist der Fehler?
<bullgard4> s/»config«/control/
<dAnjou> bullgard4: find pfad/zu/debian -type f -name "config"
<bullgard4> dAnjou: Was soll ich für 'pfad/zu/debian' einsetzen?
<dAnjou> bullgard4: den pfad zu deinem "debian" verzeichnis
 * deem findet dieses find konstrukt total überladen
<bullgard4> dAnjou: Du hast meine Frage nicht richtig gelesen. Ich möchte alle Dateien mit dem Namen »config« auflisten.  Ich kenne _den_Pfad zu debian nicht.
<dAnjou> bullgard4: oh, achso
<dAnjou> hmm, spontan würde ich sagen: find / -type d -name "debian" -exec find '{}' -type f -name "config" \;
<deem> find / -name debian -type d -exec find {} -name control -type f
<deem> verdammt >_>
<geser> bullgard4: das | zum 2. find bringt glaube ich nichts, da find nicht von stdin liest, da wäre ein grep vermutlich besser
<dadrc> *hust* -path *hust*
<geser> oder "locate -r debian.*config" falls man eine aktuelle locate-DB hat
<crazyandi86> geser: oder ein find / -name debian -type d -exec xargs -n 1 find {} -name config -type f \;
<crazyandi86> geser: kommando zurück, klappt nicht
<bullgard4> dAnjou: Dein Vorschlag erzeugt nur Ausgabezeilen mit "Keine Berechtigung" am Ende.
<dAnjou> bullgard4: die kannste mit 2> /dev/null am ende rausschmeißen
<deem> bullgard4: mit ordnern wie /proc/ und /tmp/? das ist normal
<dAnjou> dadrc: erklärung wär gut
<dadrc> dAnjou, -path ist wie -name, nur mit vollen Pfad statt Dateinamen
<dAnjou> dadrc: er kennt den pfad aber nihc
<dadrc> dAnjou, na, doch. <irgendwas>/debian/config
<dAnjou> er muss erst den pfad suchen, damit er dann die datei drin suchen kann
<dAnjou> achso
<dAnjou> dadrc: das geht aber auch nur, wenn config immer direkt unter debian liegt
<dadrc> dAnjou, da wären auch Wildcards erlaubt.
<dAnjou> andere möglichkeit wäre einfach: *pseudo* find config | grep debian
<dAnjou> oder andersrum
<bullgard4> deem: Dein Kommando gibt nur eine Zeile aus: "find: Fehlendes Argument für "-exec".
<dAnjou> bullgard4: jo, er hat hinten das \; vergessen
<dAnjou> crazyandi86: was sollte das xargs machen?
<deem> bullgard4: ja, da fehlt ein \;
<crazyandi86> dAnjou: mit xargs kann man von der Standardeingabe lesen, klappt aber mit find leider nicht
<dAnjou> crazyandi86: is auch n bisl sehr sinnlos
<dAnjou> crazyandi86: das -exec gibt dir schon einzeln die ergebnisse
<crazyandi86> dAnjou: vertan, sprach der Hahn ( und stieg von der Ente ) :)
<dAnjou> HA :D
<jhasse> Hi! Ich versuche eine Umgebungsvariable global zu setzen und habe dazu eine Datei in /etc/profile.d/ erstellt. Allerdings wird diese nicht ausgeführt wenn ich z.B. "sudo -s" ausführe oder Programme mit sudo. Wie setze ich am besten Umgebungsvariablen global sodass dies funktioniert?
<crazyandi86> jhasse: mit export in der /etc/bash.bashrc ? 
<jhasse> crazyandi86: okay teste ich mal :)
<bullgard4> deem: Deine Lösung ist richtig.
<bullgard4> dAnjou: Dein Vorschlag findet nicht alle diese Dateien. Z. B. findet er nicht die Datei /tmp/hello/hello-2.7/debian/control .
<dAnjou> bullgard4: die heißt ja auch nicht "config"
<jhasse> crazyandi86: ne klappt leider nicht :(
<dAnjou> jhasse: das steht doch im wiki, oder nicht?
<bullgard4> dAnjou: Ja, Du hast recht. Ich habe mich vertan. Dein Vorschlag findet auch alle Dateien. 'tschuldigung!
<dAnjou> jhasse: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Umgebungsvariable#Systemweite-nderung
<kubine> Title: Umgebungsvariable › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dAnjou> bullgard4: hehe, passiert
<jhasse> dAnjou: ja, aber das ganze funktioniert nicht mehr, wenn man sudo benutzt
<dAnjou> jhasse: dann nimm die .profile vom root nutzer
<dAnjou> jhasse: /root ist sein HOME
<crazyandi86> jhasse: was hast du in der bash.bashrc hinzugefügt? hast du eine neue shell geöffnet?
<jhasse> crazyandi86: export VARIABLENNAME=Wert
<jhasse> dAnjou: klappt schonmal etwas besser, leider irgendwie noch nicht ausreichend. Hab ein java programm von mir dass die umgebungsvariable trotzdem nicht sieht. Ich glaube ich komme nicht drumherum das ganze irgendwie anders zu programmieren ...
<dAnjou> jhasse: wieso brauch das root??
<jhasse> dAnjou: ist ein installer
<dAnjou> bäähhh
<dAnjou> jhasse: ich würde dich dafür hassen, wenn dein programm mir zeug ins system packt
<dAnjou> entweder du machst ein DEB draus, was ein sch*** aufwand is, oder du lässt es entpacken und den nutzer mit root-rechten nach /opt packen, oder so
<jhasse> dAnjou: kann ich nachvollziehen :D Deswegen wollt ich auch nur ungern dateien bearbeiten und die lösung mit ner neuen datei in /etc/profile.d/ war die sauberste ;)
<dAnjou> oder machs so, dass man es auch in sein HOME packen kann
<jhasse> ich muss irgendwo alle vorhandenen installationen speichern und eine umgebungsvariable schien ne gute lösung dafür. Funktioniert leider nur unter windows ausreichend ...
<dAnjou> /home/<nutzer>/bin ist übrigens ein völlig akzeptabler ort für binaries, die nicht ins system können oder sollen
<sysdef> ~/bin sollte im standard pfad sein
<dAnjou> "installationen speichern"?
<dAnjou> sysdef: ich glaub nich per default
<jhasse> den installationsort
<k1l> ~/bin ist bei ubuntu drin
<sysdef> dAnjou: ich meinte sollte im sinne von 'ich wuerde fuer voten' :)
<k1l> braucht aber nen neues einloggen
<dAnjou> k1l: hä?
<dAnjou> also muss man es doch erst aktivieren
<dAnjou> dass die option schon als kommentar da is, weiß ich
<k1l> dAnjou: der ordner wird einmalig beim einloggen eingelesen. deswegen braucht man nen relogin (afaik)
<k1l> dAnjou: nein, bei ubuntu ist die schon aktiviert
<dAnjou> k
<dAnjou> jhasse: is dein programm so advanced, dass du mehr wissen musst als wo dein programm liegt?
<geser> wird aber nur in PATH aufgenommen wenn es auch existiert
<k1l> es gibt sicher auch ne mögliuchkeit den $PATH neu einzulesen, sodass es ohne klappt. aber das darf man sich dann raussuchen :)
<dAnjou> geser: naja, im pfad kann alles mögliche sein, es wird halt nur drin gesucht, wenn es da is
<jhasse> dAnjou: nein nur wo es liegt. Also der installer muss es wissen, damit auch updates ausgeliefert werden können
<dAnjou> jhasse: o.O
<geser> dAnjou: # set PATH so it includes user's private bin if it exists
<dAnjou> jhasse: sieht für mich nicht gerade nach nem tollen programmdesign aus
<dAnjou> geser: ach das, ja
<dAnjou> jhasse: updates sollten doch aus dem programm selbst heraus ausgelöst werden
<dAnjou> jhasse: und das programm selbst weiß schon, wo es liegt
<jhasse> dAnjou: was würdest du denn empfehlen? Debs sind nicht möglich, soll auch unter anderen Linux-distros funtkionieren
<dAnjou> allerdings ist das jetzt kein ubuntu support mehr
<dAnjou> jhasse: ich würd in #ubuntu-de-offtopic weitererzählen :P
<bullgard4> geser: "locate -r debian.*config" ist nicht die gesuchte Lösung. Das erzeugt auch Treffer, wo ein Verzeichnis z. B. "debian.master" heißt oder eine Datei "config.common.amd64".
<geser> bullgard4: wenn du wirklich nur nach "debian/config" suchen willst, dann "locate debian/config". Aber wie ich vorhin gesehen habe, liegen min. eins deiner Verzeichnisse in /tmp und /tmp wird nicht von locate indiziert. Hilft dir also nicht wirklich weiter.
<bullgard4> geser: Stimmt. Sollte ich mir aber generell merken für ähnlich gelagerte Fälle. --  Danke!
<CaptainQuirk> Hallo
<CaptainQuirk> I versuche ein command laufen zu lassen und ich habe eine Frage über Variabel Ersetzung
<sysdef> hi capitan, sir! .. command, i see
<sysdef> und ...
<CaptainQuirk> ja, sorry
<CaptainQuirk> ich mache das Folgende
<CaptainQuirk> http GET 33.33.33.10/perms.json Set-Cookie:$COOKIE --allow-redirects --print=hHBb --traceback
<CaptainQuirk> das Variabel wird nicht ersetzt
<sysdef> wie setzt du denn die variable?
<CaptainQuirk> mit einem grep und 2 cut
<CaptainQuirk> COOKIE= grep ...
<LetoThe2nd> hat was nochmal genau mit ubuntu zu tun?
<CaptainQuirk> stimmt, ich mache ein echo $COOKIE und die variable wird nicht ersetzt
<geser> ist die Variable leer?
<CaptainQuirk> nö
<sysdef> CaptainQuirk: wenn du mit dem problem nicht in richtung ubuntu support steuerst ist ##bash-de ggf. ein guter platz fuer die frage ;)
<CaptainQuirk> sysdef, ja klar, tut mir leid
<CaptainQuirk> bin sofort zu bash gegangen
<LetoThe2nd> vielen dank :)
<sysdef> CaptainQuirk: wobei ich dich dort nicht sehen kann :)
<CaptainQuirk> #bash (ohne-de)
<sysdef> k, dann halt in englisch, hf! :)
<sky1> morgen ... gibts ne möglichkeit bei einer log datei festzustellen, von welchem programm es erstellt worden ist ... 
<LetoThe2nd> sky1: nein.
<LetoThe2nd> sky1: wenn das programm es nicht willentlich in die datei reinschreibt - dem dateisystem ist das völlig egal, das wird sonst nicht mit aufgezeichnet.
<sky1> okay dann muss ich mal schaun wo des log herkommt ... danke für die schnelle antwort ..
<sysdef> ein IDS das inotify nutzt wuerde aufschluss geben wenn man mit kanonen auf spatzen schiessen will :)
<Mike1> Fraaaaage: Wie stellt man eigentlich den Schreibcache für ext4 bzw. überhaupt Festplatten ein?
<LetoThe2nd> sysdef: funktioniert aber auch nicht mehr nachträglich. :/
<sky1> @sysdef... das wäre def... too much :)
<p01nt3r> weiss schon jemand, wo der neue gmx-sms-manager unter ubuntu seine login-daten speichert? das teil merkt sich die irgendwie (noch?) nicht.
<benste> LetoThe2nd: sorry bin wieder zurück
<benste> also mei rsync issue in ein LVM existiert immer noch, habe inzwischen 2 SWAP partitionen je 3 GB, mein RAM in "top" wird mit 3 GB beziffert, der LVM ist auf ner anderen HDD als die swap files
<benste> wenn ich top in einem tab offen habe und rsync im andren freezed der direkt nach dem wechseln des tabs mit Top
<LetoThe2nd> benste: und das ram läuft voll oder nicht?
<benste> -- keine chance es zu sehen
<LetoThe2nd> hm.
<benste> entweder es läuft gigantisch schnell voll 
<benste> oder es ist was andres
<LetoThe2nd> keine spontane idee.
<benste> - ist ne 32bit live mit 4 gb - deswegen aber vermutlich nur 3 GB detected
<benste> - trotzdem danke 
<benste> - wenn jemand anders noch ne idee hat bzw. mir bestätigen könnte das rsync mit nem LVM nicht geht / bzw geht wäre das super
<LetoThe2nd> benste: falls du noch drauf kommst, sag bitte bescheid - danke :)
<benste> werde ich - ich versuche mal ne andre - 64 bit version
<apollo13> rsync geht mit lvm ohne probleme
<benste> apollo13: danke werde mal weiter probieren - evtl. nen bug in der 10.10 live
<k1l> bei der 10.10 läuft der support im april aus. da solltest du dich mal um etwas aktuelles bemühen
<LetoThe2nd> k1l: nicht schlimm, geht nur um ne live cd gerade.
<benste> LetoThe2nd: jein - k1l hat schon recht -- ach ja btw. die live die probleme hatte war ne 11.10 - i386 desktop
<benste> vor laauter cds voll durcheinander
<benste> k1l: leider ist das system auch auf 10.10
<benste> da hier aber eh auf grund fehlenden internets nicht geupdated wird ...
 * LetoThe2nd nimmt alles zurück, gibt k1l nen keks und benste nen upgrade-tritt.
<benste> tse :) - sag das denen die uns das system gemacht haben ... - ist schon besser als nen debian lenny !
<ben1u> :)
<benste> ach ja wer sich beschwert - es steht euch frei sich zu beteiligen :P
<benste> http://linux4afrika.de/
<kubine> Title: Linux4Afrika! - a FreiOSS.net project: Aktuelle Aktivitäten seit 2011 (at linux4afrika.de)
<LetoThe2nd> benste: engagement in allen ehren, hier gehts trotzdem nur um ubuntu. danke.
<benste> schon klar - außerdem unterstützt ihr ja auch schon mehr als genügend - in meinen einigen jahren hier kommen mir doch einige sehr aktive namen sehr bekannt vor - DANKE
<benste> LetoThe2nd: - sorry aber auch mit der 10.10 i386 klappts nicht ... - ich glaube ich lass mal nen memory test laufen
<LetoThe2nd> benste: viel glück, aber mein instinkt glaubt nicht dran.
<benste> LetoThe2nd: woran - memory problem oder LVm mit rsync
<benste> was bleibt als alternative ? - cp ändert die berechtigungen oder ?
<sysdef> benste: -p
<sysdef> schau dir das manual an
<benste> sysdef: tse
<benste> wie wärs mit ich verscuhe rsync hinzubekommen
<sysdef> agree
<sysdef> versuche rsync hinzubekommen!
<LetoThe2nd> benste: mal so am rande - mit welchen bs arbeitest du bei rsync?
<sysdef> ubuntu live cd afaik
<LetoThe2nd> blocksize....
<benste> _) - default
<LetoThe2nd> also 1?!?
<benste> moment ich habe kein plan und lese nach
<benste> ich nutze die Params -avR sollte aber nichts mit block sein
<LetoThe2nd> ah ne käse.
<LetoThe2nd> vergiss alles wieder, völlig falsch gedacht.
<benste> kk
<LetoThe2nd> hm. hast du acls im einsatz?
<LetoThe2nd> benste: ich hab gerade noch was anderes gefunden... vielleicht solltest du schlicht und ergreifend bevor du noch mehr zeit versenkst, mal ne deutlich aktuellere cd heranziehen.
<sysdef> .o( oder ne stabilere version )
<sysdef> benste: was genau syncst du eigentlich nach wo und warum?
<sysdef> fuer nen simplen snapshot kannst du das device file des mappers einfach mit dd weg kopieren bzw. gleich packen. so bekommst du keine probleme mit special files in /dev/, /proc/, /sync/, pp.
<sysdef> kA was du alles excludest
<LetoThe2nd> sysdef: meinst du dass er über ein gemountetest root fällt?
<LetoThe2nd> wär natürlich denkbar. allesdings ganz böses PEBKAC ;)
<sysdef> eher dass er /dev/foo, /proc/kcore oder irgend nen anderen muell mit synct
<sysdef> er hat zudem kein -H mit im command, also behandelt er keine hardlinks
<LetoThe2nd> sysdef: mein ich doch.
<apollo13> wer macht den sowas? oO
<sysdef> apollo13: "willst du 500MB /dev/urandom kaufen?" ;p
<apollo13> ich nehme /dev/random -- mit dem rest kann ich nix anfangen
<LetoThe2nd> naja, lassen wir das mal soweit ;)
<apollo13> das wär die geschäftsidee, ich klau euch alles /dev/random und verkauf euch zufallszahlen *scnr*
<apollo13> ich bin aber wie sysdef für nen einfach dd
<apollo13> einfaches*
<Probs> Hi, hab ein Problem mit dem formatieren, jedesmal wenn ich mit gparted einen usbstick oder eine Festplatte ext4 formatiere brauche ich danach rootrechte um drauf zuzugreifen, kann man das ändern ?
<dAnjou> musst ihn ordentlich mounten
<LetoThe2nd> naja, einfach einmal nen chown machen bzw. die rechte korrekt setzen. ext4 merkt sich das.
<dAnjou> und erklären, wie du mountest und was genau du mit "rootrechte zum zugreifen" meinst
<Probs> also ich starte gparted mir sudo, dann wähle ich die platte aus lösch sie und fromatiere sie neu, häng sie aus uns ein und brauch dan rootrechte um nen ordner zu erstellen
<LetoThe2nd> Probs: wenn schon, dann bitte gparted für sudo.
<LetoThe2nd> Probs: und die antwort hab ich dir schon gesagt. pass mit chown/chmod die rechte des neuen dateisystems nach belieben an - fertig.
<Probs> was ist denn chown und wie setze ich die rechte?
<LetoThe2nd> ah käse, wollte sagen "gksu für gparted"
<LetoThe2nd> !rechte > Probs
<kubine>  Probs: Informationen zu Rechte finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechte
<LetoThe2nd> !chown > Probs 
<kubine>  Probs: Informationen zu chown finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chown
<jokrebel> Fordert GParted nicht _selber_ Sudo-rechte an?
<LetoThe2nd> Probs: hier z.b. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chown#Beispiele
<kubine> Title: chown › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<LetoThe2nd> jokrebel: doch.
<dAnjou> warum überhaupt gparted? ubuntu bringt ne laufwerksverwaltung mit.
<Probs> perfekt klappt danke
<LetoThe2nd> dAnjou: passt schon.
<Probs> ist der lost+found ordner eigentlich wichtig, oder darf man den löschen?
<LetoThe2nd> Probs: das ist doch was, das man wunderhübsch googlen kann, oder?
<Probs> bin von ubuntu auf xubuntu umgestigen und irgendwie ist das doch schon was anderes
<Probs> ich dachte im chat gehts schneller
<papachaotica> Bei ext2 bzw. ext3 Dateisystem gibt es im Wurzelverzeichnis des Systems ein Verzeichnis mit dem Namen Lost+Found. Im Idealfall ist dieses Verzeichnis leer und bleibt dies auch. Grund dafür ist, dass diese „Dateien“ (Inodes) die sich in diesem Verzeichnis befinden, nicht mehr richtig zugeordnet werden können. Ursache dafür können System-/Programmabstürtze, oder aber auch Hardware-Fehler sein.
<papachaotica> Zuständig für das verschieben dieser Dateien die nicht zugeordnet werden können, in den Ordner lost+found, ist das Programm fsck.
<papachaotica> gejts auch
<dAnjou> äh, brauchste nich hier pasten
<LetoThe2nd> Probs: nur so - im chat verbrennt man halt die zeit anderer anstatt eigene zu investieren. auch wenns für einen selber "schneller geht", ist es schlicht faulheit, andere für sich googlen zu lassen. ergo: erst immer hausaufgaben machen (-> googlen), dann fragen.
<Probs> naja bei google steht braucht man ních und das da fsck drinn ist braucht man den auf ner datenplatte?
<LetoThe2nd> nein, auf der ge-fsck'ten partition. am besten einfach so lassen wie er ist.
<k1l> Probs: da packt das fsck die daten rein, die es kaputt vorfindet und reparieren konnte. lass es einfach drauf
<Probs> ok ich nerv euch dann lieber nicht weiter danke noch mal für die hilfe
<jokrebel> .oO( warum will man den löschen wollen? Ein Verzeichnis braucht minimalst Platz )
<bullgard4> Wozu dient der Prozess /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/colord/colord? Warum hat Ubuntu Farbeinstellungen als einen Dämon implementiert? ubuntuusers-wiki schweigt sich darüber aus.
<deem> bullgard4: http://www.freedesktop.org/software/colord/intro.html
<kubine> Title: colord - What is colord? (at www.freedesktop.org)
<Fuchs> wie soll man es sonst implementieren, und das war nicht ubuntu. 
<bullgard4> deem: Perfekte Antwort und Hilfe! --  Vielen Dank!
<bullgard4> Farbschemata kann man als alternativ Tabellen implementieren und in einem Datenbanksystem speichern.
<bullgard4> s/als alternativ/alternativ als/
<Fuchs> bullgard4: irgend jemand muss sie aber auch noch anwenden, vor allem wenn ein Monitor oder Scanner angesprochen wird 
<ryu> hi
<bullgard4> Fuchs: Prinzipiell könnten Anwendungsprogramme direkt auf die Farb-Tabellen zugreifen, die das Datenbanksystem bereitstellt.
<_d4vid> hallo
<_d4vid> ich habe ne frage 
<_d4vid> ist ubuntu 12.04 betriebsbereit?
<LetoThe2nd> _d4vid: steht stable dran? :P
<_d4vid> nein
<LetoThe2nd> also dann, frage hinfällig :)
<_d4vid> aber paar leute die ich kenne sind schon umgestiegen
<_d4vid> deswegen frage ich
<_d4vid> wie stabil es laeuft
<LetoThe2nd> _d4vid: ändert nichts an der offensichtlichen tatsache: beta-status, use at own risk. den rest bitte in #ubuntu-de+1 oder #ubuntu+1 ausdiskutieren, da es nichts mit support zu tun hat.
<_d4vid> danke
<LupusE> hi
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 11.10 GNOME_Session 3.2.2.1 Sitzungstyp='GNOME Classic (No effects)'.] Wie speichert man eine Sitzung? 'man gnome-session': "When saving a session, the program gnome-session saves the currently running applications in the directory XDG_CONFIG_HOME/gnome-session/saved-session." ~/.config/gnome-session/saved-session/ ist leer.
<bullgard4> '~$ gsettings get org.gnome.SessionManager auto-save-session; false'
<eXtense> nabend :)
<Fuchs> eXtense: hoffentlich hier etwas mehr on topic ...
<eXtense> ubuntu auf notebooks sperrt ja das touchpad während tastatureingaben standartmäßig. finde ich auch ganz praktisch. versuche allerdings einen freund für linux zu begeistern, dem das nicht gefällt. weiß jemand wie man das ausschaltet?
<eXtense> Fuchs, sry, wollte nur nett sein ;)
<Fuchs> eXtense: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/touchpad#Touchpad-ein-und-ausschalten
<kubine> Title: Touchpad › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bullgard4> eXtense: Ja.
<Zigi> Guten Abend :) Wie finde ich denn den Pfad zum Stream meiner angeschlossenen Cam heraus ? lsusb zeigt die cam an, und ein vermutliches /dev/video* gibt es leider nicht
<eXtense> heidewitzka. also dass man so schnell gute hilfe bekommt bin ich nicht gewohnt. Danke :)
<Fuchs> eXtense: respektive bei Gnome noch: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad  (englisch) 
<kubine> Title: SynapticsTouchpad - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<Fuchs> (und auch bei unity, mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) 
<krautguy> Hi.. ich hab gerade festgestellt das ich nen Fremden in meinem WLAN habe o_O
<krautguy> da hilft nix anderes als router ausmachen und passwort verändern oder?
<Fuchs> ich mieche(sic) mir da noch Sorgen, wie er an das Passwort kam, 
<Fuchs> aber abgesehen davon: ja
<Der_Held>  wenn das werk-passwort nicht geaendert wurden
<Der_Held> wurde... 
<krautguy> dochdoch, hab nen eigenes passwort :)
<Der_Held> dann die logfiles vom router sichern und strafanzeige stellen
<krautguy> ich wohn halt in der Innenstadt un in einer WG, kann mir nur vorstellen das es einer der alten Mitbewohner oder irgendnen sorgloser Kumpel von denen war oder so.. nur bin ich hier alleine in der Wohnung und frag mich ehrlich gesagt wo die Person oder das Gerät steckt, das da in meinen Router eingeloggt ist :-)
<Der_Held> was fuer nen router? in der regel kannst du da direkt die mac adresse sperren
<krautguy> ich hab per nmap schon einen Scan gemacht aber viel mehr Infos als der Router selbst hat mir das auch nicht gebracht. Das Betriebssystem konnte nmap z.B. nicht feststellen
<Fuchs> Der_Held: das ist sinnlos. 
<Fuchs> krautguy: von solchen Aktionen wuerde ich dann auch abraten, klemm den halt ab und nimm ein anderes, dieses mal ein sicheres Passwort
<Der_Held> das sowieso, aber wenn der irgendwelche schweinereien gestartet hat dann sollte man da schonmal die logfiles sichern
<krautguy> joa hilft wohl alles nix. trotzdem erstaunt mich da.. also das is ja nur son normaler router aussm Laden.. Samsung SMT ... reicht das so weit dass da theoretisch auch Leute von draußen noch empfand haben?
<krautguy> empfang meine ich
<koegs> wann genau kommt die Ubuntu-Frage zu dem Thema? :)
<jokrebel> jtux_: Alles klar mit Deiner Verbindung?
<bullgard4> Zigi: Ist Deine Frage schon beantworetet?
<Zigi> bullgard4: nein leider nicht, suche gerade nach den pfaden, da es video* bei mir nicht gibt :( 
<bullgard4> Zigi: 1. Lösung: Mittels des Kommandos lsof.
<koegs> Zigi: schau doch mal was "dmesg" sagt, kurz nach dem einstecken der webcam
<Zigi> koegs: dmesg: new full speed usb device number 5 using ohci_hcd
<Zigi> und lsof ist sehr unübersichtlich aber ein | grep video gibt nichts interessantes :( 
<jokrebel> jtux: Verbindungsprobleme bitte fixen und uns einstweilen aus dem Autojoin nehmen.
<krautguy> und mit wireshark verfolge ich gerade was er macht^^
<ppq> krautguy: http://xkcd.com/341/
<kubine> Title: xkcd: 1337: Part 1 (at xkcd.com)
<ppq> </ot>
<NTQ> Hi. Hab mir eben mal die neusten nvidia-Treiber runtergeladen und will die jetzt installieren. Dazu muss ich ja X beenden und das alles aus der Konsole machen. Soweit zu gut, aber gibt es noch was wichtiges dabei zu beachten bevor ich damit anfange?
<bekks> Ja. Es gibt einen Wiki Artikel dazu. 
<bekks> Warum willst Du denn an der Paketverwaltung vorbei ohne Support was installieren?
<NTQ> weil verschiedene webgl-sachen mit der alten treiberversion nicht funktionieren.
<NTQ> und weil sie einige fehler fixen. momentan nutze ich auch die proprietären treiber
<bekks> Proprietär heisst nicht, dass man an der Paketverwaltung vorbei installieren muss.
<NTQ> bekks: wie würde ich denn mit der paketverwaltung an die aktuellsten treiber rankommen? irgendwelche quellen aktivieren/hinzufügen?
<NTQ> ich finde auch grad nicht den richtigen artikel im wiki. wie heißt der artikel da denn? bin jetzt bei den XServer optionen
<NTQ> ah, sorry, hab ihn jetzt glaube ich doch gefunden ;)
<bekks> x-swat ppa z.B.
<NTQ> ok, danke. ich lese erstmal den artikel durch, dann schau ich weiter
<NTQ> chogath-_-: wieso änderst du dauernd deinen namen?
<NTQ> bekks: also mit x-swat krieg ich auch keine neueren treiber angezeigt. der neuste wäre aber 295.20. ich nutze ja 10.04 und hab das über System -> Systemverwaltung -> Hardware-Treiber versucht.
<bekks> chogath-_-: Kriegst Du deinen Client wieder in den Griff?
<Azrooth> hey
<Azrooth> wie lade ich denn mit rtmpdump von einer rtmp:// url runter?
#ubuntu-de 2012-03-20
<mnass> moin - weiß jemand welche/s Modul/e unter 11.10 für AMD PowerNow drosselung zuständig ist?
<koegs> mnass: vielleicht hilft das weiter, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/powernowd + http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Prozessortaktung
<kubine> Title: powernowd › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<mnass> thx
<benste> LetoThe2nd: hi - also nach ner ganzen Nacht voll hardware diagnosen kann ich sagen alle meine hardware ist ok, etwas schneller nachdem ich den RAM Block von 3 und 4 getauscht habe - obwohl diese eigentlich identisch sein sollten ...
<benste> Außerdem habe ich eine vermutete Lösung ... ein -x verhindert das überqueren von filesystem barieren - seit dem läufts
<LetoThe2nd> benste: filesystem barriers... interessant, danke. ist geistig notiert.
<bullgard4> Wieso listet der Befehl '~$ sudo netstat -tulpen' gegenüber dem Befehl '~$ netstat -tulpen' nur ein paar PIDs und Programmnamen mehr auf, und alles andere ist gleich? 
<torsten> hallo
<torsten>  ich bin neu bei ubuntu/linux - ich möchte gerne meine partitionen ändern. habe mir gparted installiert. ext4 (sda6) ist als "/" eingehängt - und hat 45 Gb, das möchte ich auf 80Gb vergrößern, dabei soll ext4 (sda7) als "/store" eingehängt um eben die differenz verkleinert werden
<torsten> kann ich einfang "/" und "/store" aushängen und dann resize machen? oder stürzt dann mein system ab, weil es in "/" installiert ist? (oder ist es dort gar nicht installiert?) zumal...werden beim resize die daten gelöscht, die auf der partition sind, die resized wird?
<torsten> einfang=einfach
<LetoThe2nd> torsten: a) resizen geht im gemounteten zustand gar nicht, und / kann man nicht aushängen. du brauchst auf jeden fall ne livecd
<torsten> ok
<LetoThe2nd> torsten: b) auf jeden fall backups machen, jeder resize kann natürlich schiefgehen.
<torsten> falls nichts schief geht, werden beim resize dann trotzdem daten gelöscht?
<LetoThe2nd> torsten: ansonsten, viiiiiiiel zeit einplanen, und viel spass. (UND VORHER BAKUPS MACHEN) - nein, wenn alls klappt sollte nichts gelöscht werden.
<torsten> viel zeit :/ 
<LetoThe2nd> jep.
<torsten> wenn ich mit der livecd gebootet habe,....ist dann standardmäßig gparted dabei oder womit resize ich dann?
<LetoThe2nd> torsten: auf der ubuntu-livecd ist gparted mit drauf
<torsten> ok, dann mache ich mich mal ans werk, danke für deine schnelle hilfe :) hab'n schönen tag
<penta> Hallo Allerseits
<penta> Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Ubuntu ubuntu oneiric: Nachdem ich die überflüssigen Kernel image entfernt hatte und in dem grub-Konfiguration meine Bildschirmauflösung geändert und gfxpayload auf keep gestellt.
<penta> Nach dem neustart war meine Auflösung im gdm zu hoch und scrollbar. Einloggen kann ich mich auch nicht mehr über den gdm, da ich eine Fehlermeldung bekomme: Failed to load session "gnome".
<joschi> bullgard4: was sollte sich deiner meinung nach ändern?
<pog> hallo ich habe Probleme mit einem tar archiv, wie kann ich es fuer's erste nur mal entpacken?
<deem> pog: tar -xvf <archivname>
<pog> danke, ich probiers mal
<deem> das v kannst eigentlich auch weglassen
<bullgard4> joschi: "sudo" gibt dem Benutzer ein paar mehr Informationen über ein paar Programme. Das ist alles. Ich finde das im Widerspruch zur sonstigen Funktion von "sudo". netstat sollte logischerweise so programmiert sein, daß es diese Programme gar nicht auflistet oder auch von diesen Programmen PID und den Programmnamen ausgibt.
<joschi> bullgard4: nö. sudo sorgt einfach nur dafür, dass ein programm im kontext eines anderen benutzers ausgeführt wird ("switch user, do").
<joschi> bullgard4: und netstat liefert einfach alle informationen über socket-verbindungen, die es bekommen kann. im kontext von root sind das eben etwas mehr, aber die PIDs bekommst du eben etwas mehr informationen.
<joschi> bullgard4: auf meinem system (mit grsecurity) hat ein benutzer übrigens keinen zugriff auf die gesamte prozess-tabelle und netstat gibt dann logischerweise auch nur die verbindungen des aktuellen benutzers aus.
<LetoThe2nd> bullgard4: nein, weil das rechtesystem des kernels das einfach so vorsieht. netstat ist nur ein frontend um die informationen menschenlesbar anzuzeigen. ergo: netstat an und für sich hat da nichts damit zu tun. andere kernels (bsd) oder erweiterungnen wie grsecurity können das ändern.
<LetoThe2nd> wahrscheinlich ht er mich eh auf ignore. falls nicht - viel spass. falls - dann auch.
<LetoThe2nd> und falls jetzt wer diskutieren will ob das so ok ist oder nicht - nicht hier bitte, das ist weder support noch ubuntu-spezifisch. danke.
<GoaSkin> Hallo, ist jemand ein Problem im Zusammenhang mit Intel Graphic Chips bekannt, durch dass das Bild auf dem zweiten Monitor desynced ist, wenn dieser per Display Port angeschlossen wird (läuft in alle Richtungen)?
<bullgard4> joschi: Wäre es nicht logischer, daß Ubuntu ohne sudo von der Prozesstabelle diejenigen Einträge ganz und gar nicht ausgibt, die es jetzt ohne PID und Programmnamen anzeigt?
<pog> deem: ich konnte das Archiv nun entpacken, hat mir das Leben gerettet, komisch, dass der Archiv-Mgr das nicht schnallte.
<joschi> bullgard4: klar, wenn ubuntu anfängt den linux kernel zu patchen. LetoThe2nd hat es ja schon beschrieben…
<deem> pog: kein ding. ich benutz eh viel lieber das terminal als diesen komischen archivroller =))
<deem> joschi: dann könnte man doch aber immernoch die socket uns /var/run sehen, oder nicht?
<LetoThe2nd> joschi: wie gesagt - ich vermute er hat mich auf ignore.
<joschi> LetoThe2nd: das ist ja sein problem, nicht meins ;)
<LetoThe2nd> deem: auch für dich, details bite wo anders diskutieren.
<bullgard4> joschi: Auch wenn netstat nur ein Frontend ist, dann kann es solche Einträge ausfiltern, ohne den Kernel im geringsten ändern zu müssen.
<LetoThe2nd> bullgard4: letzter, offizieller hinweis. die interna von netstat sind hier nicht zu diskutieren, da a) nicht ubuntu-spezifisch b) das kein support-problem ist.
<penta> kann mir jemand ein Tipp geben wo der Fehler liegen, wenn mein gdm/xdm also generell der xserver eine zu große Auflösung hat und diese auch noch scrollbar ist. Anscheind schafft der kernel es nicht das nvidia modul zu laden.
<penta> Das Problem habe ich seit dem ich die nicht benötigten linux images entfernt habe.
<pog> Ich habe das Problem, wenn ich ein cut und past (z.B. ab website programmier-resources) mache, dass oft ungueltige Zeichen drinnen sind, die z.T. nicht mal angezeigt werden, aber zu Errors fuehren (fuer Apache und php-programme). Ist das ein bekanntes Phaenomen? Ich hab das erst vor ein paar Wochen festgestellt. 
<k1l_> penta:  das klingt nach treiber selbst installiert und nicht aus den offiziellen quellen
<k1l_> achso, du hast auch am grub rumgespielt. da würde ich erstmal ansetzen und es wieder rückgängig machen
<penta> Keiner einen Tipp?
<koegs> vielleicht solltest du erstmal sagen, was du genau vorher gemacht hast, dann kann man weitersehen
<k1l_> <k1l_> penta:  das klingt nach treiber selbst installiert und nicht aus den offiziellen quellen
<k1l_> <k1l_> achso, du hast auch am grub rumgespielt. da würde ich erstmal ansetzen und es wieder rückgängig machen
<penta> Ich habe xterm und die nicht benutzten linux-images deinstalliert. Vor dem neustart habe ich noch im grub den gfxmode umgestellt und update-grub ausgeführt. Nach dem Neustart funktioniert halt der xserver nicht mehr
<penta> die Änderungen im grub habe ich wieder rückgängig gemacht.
<k1l_> warum löscht man xterm? das brauchen doch einige programme um ne shell zu bekommen
<penta> ja, deshalb habe ich es wieder installiert.
<LetoThe2nd> ich wär zwar auch nie auf die idee gekommen xterm zu löschen, aber wenn ein programm das braucht solltes es eigentlich ne dependency drauf haben. ansonsten ist das paket des betreffenden programms IMHO buggy.
<penta> aber an xterm kann es ja nicht liegen, der fehler scheint ja schon beim kernel aufzutreten
<koegs> und wie hast du die unbenutzen kernel deinstalliert?
<LetoThe2nd> nein, mit dem kernel hat das nix zu tun. wenn er bis zum gdm kommt ist das definitiv useland.
<k1l_> bekommst du denn ne fehlermeldung?  welche graka hast du und welchen treiber? und wo ist der treiber her?
<k1l_> könnte auch sein, dass beim deinstallieren von xterm sachen mit geflogen sind, die jetzt fehlen :/
<penta> ich hatte auch in der apt history nachgeguckt und wurde bloß xterm allein gepurged
<penta> die kernel habe ich per apt-get purge <kernel> deinstalliert
<penta> Die Grafikkarte ist eine GeForce G210M
<fabiansc> Hallo alle beisammen. Ich habe ein Problem, und zwar vermisse ich "wlan0" bei iwconfig. Ich verwende Ubuntu 11.10 mit Gnome 3.2
<fabiansc> Mein Netzwerkchip ist BCM4312 (Broadcom)
<sdx23> fabiansc: Hast du bereits irgendwas unternommen einen Treiber zu installieren? Ausgaben von lsmod und dmesg bitte in einen Pastebin.
<fabiansc> Hallo sdx23: hat sich schon erledigt. Mein wlan0 heißt eth1
<fabiansc> sdx23: kannst du mir vielleicht noch erklären, was der Unterschied im Namen zu bedeuten hat? Bzw. gibt es einen Artikel dazu?
<sdx23> fabiansc: Der rührt einfach vom Treiber bzw. udev her.
<fabiansc> ah okay. Danke. Ich bin gerade dabei meine Netzwerkkarte zu "updaten" (aircrack). Das scheint mir komplex zu sein. Ich brauche das leider für meine IT Security vorlesung
<fr00d> Moin
<fr00d> Kann mir jemand sagen ob es möglich ist ein Android Smartphone als Webcam an ein Ubuntu anzuschließen? Ich möchte damit gerne QR-Codes direkt auf mein Notebook interpretieren.
<torsten> hallo
<torsten> ich kann 'plötzlich' nichts mehr von einer bestimmten festplatte unter ubuntu löschen
<torsten> eigtl sind es zwei, bekomme immer die fehlermeldungen: read only modus
<torsten> hab versuch als root die zugehörigkeit zu einem benutzer/einer gruppe zu ändern
<sdx23> torsten: in der Ausgabe von "mount" nachgesehen ob da "ro" steht? Ah, ja, das wird dann da stehen.
<torsten> bekomme dann aber dieselbe meldung
<torsten> ja, steht da
<torsten> allerdings weiß ich nicht wieso....ich hab das (bewusst) nicht dahingehend geändert
<torsten> hab gestern gparted installiert und mal gstartet, aber nichts damit geändert
<sdx23> Ja, dann ist dein Dateisystem readonly gemountet. Das bedeutet es kann nichts geschrieben werden. Ist das auf einer internen Festplatte?
<torsten> ja
<torsten> sind zwei festplatten, beides ntfs
<sdx23> Dann sollte ggf. beim Booten eine entsprechende Meldung gekommen sein. Das kann passieren, wenn der Dateisystemcheck Fehler findet.
<torsten> die sind plötzlich read only gemounted
<torsten> habe keine fehlermeldung gesehen
<torsten> (kann sie auch übersehen haben)
<torsten> was mache ich nun?
<sdx23> Ach NTFS? k, da gibt's womöglich ein anderes Problem. Nämlich wenn Windows die unsauber "unmountet" hat.
<torsten> ja, das ist erst seitdem ich windows vorhin mal laufen hatte
<sdx23> Umounte sie und mounte sie neu, dann wirst du vermutlich eine entsprechende Meldung sehen.
<sdx23> Zu beheben: Windows booten, ggf. noch Dateisystemcheck machen.
<torsten> habe ich auch schon gemacht, brachte leider keinen fortschritt
<torsten> ok, ich botte mal windows
<torsten> boote
<torsten> hoffentlich klappts :/
<torsten> falls ja: danke!  falls nein: bis gleich ;)
<nibbler_> re
<nibbler_> meine mittlere maustaste pasted nichtmehr - wo stellt man das ein?
<torsten> re
<torsten> ich habe windows gestartet, das dateisystem geprüft, es wurden keine fehler gefunden
<torsten> nun bin ich wieder unter ubuntu und die ntfs festplatten sind nach wie vor im read only modus
<k1l_> torsten: nopaste mal die dmesg datei unter /var/log/
<k1l_> !nopaste > torsten 
<kubine>  torsten: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<nibbler_> ok, defekte maustaste :/
<torsten> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406732/
<kubine> Title: dmesg › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<torsten> k1l_, ich habe die entsprechende log file gepostet
<sdx23> torsten: Hat das Schreiben darauf überhaupt schonmal funktioniert? Ist insbesondere ntfs-3g installiert? (pkg -s ntfs-3g)
<sdx23> *dpkg
<torsten> ja, bis vor etwa 3h ging alles tadellos
<torsten> wie schaue ich nach, ob es drauf ist?
<sdx23> dpkg -s <paketname> # oder auch in Synaptic. Oder auch mit apt-cache policy <paketname>
<torsten> wenn ich das was du in klammern geschrieben hast in einem terminal eingebe, heißt es "pkg: command not found"
<sdx23> und in der Ausgabe von mount sieht man's auch. Ob da dann nur "ntfs" oder "ntfs-3g" steht macht einen Unterschied.
<sdx23> Ja, da fehlte ein "d".
<torsten> status: deinstall ok config-files
<sdx23> Nja, installier das mal und mounte danach die Partition neu.
<torsten> bei mount steht nur ntfs
<torsten> "reserved type ntfs"
<sdx23> Ja, dann liegt das daran. "ntfs" unterstützt nur lesen, "ntfs-3g" lesen und schreiben.
<torsten> hm,...das ist schon seltsam, denn ich habe ntfs-3g nicht bewusst deinstalliert und bis vor wenigen stunden lief alles
<sdx23> Die andere Frage wäre, warum das deinstalliert wurde. Wenn du das wissen willst, solltest du in den Logs nach ntfs suchen. Also z.B. "grep ntfs /var/log/dpkg* /var/log/apt* -r"
<torsten> yeah, gemacht wie du gesagt hast und alles läuft wieder :) danke
<torsten> ok, das mache ich gleich mal
<sdx23> ggf besser zgrep, wenn die Logs gezippt sind (Endung .gz)
<torsten> ähm....
<torsten> eben als ich ntfs-3g installieren musste, wurde mir zuvor gesagt, dass dies die ntfsprogs benötigt - ich schaute daraufhin nach, ob die installiert sind und sie waren es, dann habe ich ntfs-3g installiert
<torsten> nun habe ich den befehl in ein terminal eingegeben, den du geschrieben hast und es wird zuletzt angezeigt, dass ntfs-3g deinstalliert wurde, dann wieder installiert (eben von mir) und dass ntfsprogs danach deinstalliert wurde
<torsten> das habe ich allerdings nicht deinstalliert eben 
<sdx23> Aber nachgelesen, warum es deinstalliert wurde? Sonst sieh in die Paketbeschreibung, die ist sehr aufschlussreich.
<sdx23> apt-cache show ntfsprogs
<torsten> aha, und bevor ntfs-3g deinstalliert wurde, wurde ntfsprogs installiert (das habe ich gestern gemacht)
<torsten> das eine führt wohl dazu, dass das andere deinstalliert wird, hm
<torsten> danke für deine hilfe :)
<sdx23> np
<scherenhaenden> hallo... wie kann man welche programme installieren ohne dass sich andere entfernen?
<dadrc> Ich glaube, das musst du genauer ausführen.
<dadrc> Welches Programm willst du entfernen, welches andere wird dadurch entfernt und wieso stört dich das?
<scherenhaenden> mm ok es ist so.. ich versuch was zu installieren... er braucht ein paar i386 dateien...
<tessarakt2> jedenfalls wird apt-get schon Bescheid sagen, wenn er etwas entfernen muss
<scherenhaenden> wenn ich diese installiere... dann bekomme ich eine liste von iwie welche dateien die deinstalliert werden sollen/müssen... 
<scherenhaenden> ja... ich möchte aber nix entfernen
<LetoThe2nd> scherenhaenden: sag nicht "irgendwas" - sag das paket. sag nicht "ein paar" - wenn es relevant ist, gib uns die liste im pastebin
<LetoThe2nd> scherenhaenden: und wenn du dich wunderst, warum er was entfernen will - denk mal über abhängigkeiten nach.
<ppq> scherenhaenden: pack bitte mal die ausgabe von 'lsb_release -a' in einen pastebin
<scherenhaenden> mm... ok ich versuche guitar pro 6 zu installieren... und er braucht welche bibliotn.. 
<koegs> scherenhaenden: bitte den kompletten befehl inklusive ausgaben in ein nopaste
<koegs> !nopaste > scherenhaenden 
<kubine>  scherenhaenden: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<scherenhaenden> http://pastebin.com/itxNNZkn
<kubine> Title: [sudo] password for edward: - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<LetoThe2nd> scherenhaenden: ja mei, sollen die halt ne 64bit version machen. so wird das nix.
<scherenhaenden> LetoThe2nd: es ist einfacher wenn du sagst... "ich hab keine Ahnung"
<koegs> lulz
<ppq> scherenhaenden: was sagt denn 'sudo apt-get -f install'? im pastebin bitte. und guck dass du es dir nicht mit den supportern verscherzt, nur n gut gemeinter rat
<LetoThe2nd> scherenhaenden: was gelogen wäre. du hast nen abhängigkeitsbaum der sich nicht lösen lässt, weil das i386-teil bibliotheken nachziehen will die auf deinem release nicht zur verfügung stehen.
<LetoThe2nd> scherenhaenden: und das mit --force-architecture aushebeln zu wollen machts auch nicht besser. fakt: du hast 64b, das ding ist es nicht, es passt nicht dazu, ende.
<k1l> da ist eh nen ppa drin, was es gar nicht für oneiric gibt
<scherenhaenden> LetoThe2nd: danke sehr nett... du bist hier um den anderen fertig zu machen... aber auf gar kein fall um zu helfen
<k1l> scherenhaenden: bleib mal auf dem teppich!
<LetoThe2nd> oO( whatever - was soll man sagen wenn jemand proprietären code ausführen will der auf seinem system nicht unterstützt wird ausser: lass es sein. but: ahve a happy life, everyone.)
<scherenhaenden> hier sollte es echt nicht support channel heißen... besser so was wie "wenn du selber nix weißt... frag bloß net hier" echt... immer das gleiche... man frag bloß was... und kommt einer wie du mit sehr unfreundlich kommentare... und dann fragen sie sich warum nicht so viele leute linux benutzen... warum denn wohl... ich geh.. ich kaufte mein ding... ich finde ne lösung... 
<apollo13> scherenhaenden: tu das und viel spaß damit, aber für hier nicht so nen theather auf
<tessarakt2> installier einfach ein 32bit-System in ner VM
<tessarakt2> ahso, er ist eh schon weg
<tessarakt2> "has left #ubuntu-de (requested by k1l (kkthxbb))" - 'requested' hört sich aber nett an :-)
<apollo13> nennt sich dann wohl kick :þ
<k1l> tessarakt2: ich habe  chanserv höflich gebeten den user höflich hinaus zu begleiten :)  man muss sich hier nicht ans bein pinkeln lassen, wenn bezahlsoftware nicht läuft, weil sie falsch gecodet ist.
<deem> und wenn dazu noch groß und breit auf der seite steht, dass sie nur auf einem 32bit system supported wird. :)
<tessarakt2> auf Gentoo könnte man jetzt alles mögliche für 32bit und 64bit kompilieren - und danach läuft dann im Zweifel gar nichts mehr ;-)
<LetoThe2nd> lassen wir dann trotzdem gut sein.
<yannickoo> N'abend
<yannickoo> ich habe eine 195gb partition und eine 5gb partition, wenn ich ubuntu da raufpacken möchte, ist es doch okay wenn ich auf die 195 ext4 mache und die 5gb zu einem swap area mache oder?
<sdx23> Kannst du, ja. Du kannst aber auch die Partitionierung ändern.
<yannickoo> sdx23: wie sollte sowas optimalerweise aussehen?
<sdx23> yannickoo: Das kommt darauf an, was du vor hast und wie der Rest des Systems aussieht. Swap sollte > Ram sein, wenn man Hibernate machen möchte, beispielsweise. / und /home bzw. data trenne ich meist, aus verschiedenen Gründen.
<yannickoo> sdx23: data hast du auf einer extra partition?
<sdx23> yannickoo: Ja. Das macht beispielsweise Sinn, wenn man home verschlüsseln möchte, data aber teilweise für andere User zugänglich sein soll. Oder wenn man eine SSD nutzt.
<sdx23> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Partitionierung da kannst du auch mal lesen, bzw. bei den Links dort unten.
<kubine> Title: Partitionierung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<yannickoo> sdx23: kenne mich da nicht so aus, wie groß sollte ich das home ding machen?
<yannickoo> sdx23++
<sdx23> yannickoo: wenn du alle Daten nach Home legst: soviel wie geht. Und / dann 20G, wäre reichlich.
<yannickoo> sdx23: 100!
<yannickoo> sdx23: und wie kann ich meine 195gb große partition jetzzt nochmal teilen
<yannickoo> sdx23: ich kann die nicht kleiner machen, nur größer
<sdx23> yannickoo: Mit gparted. Oder unter manuelle Partitionierung im Installer. Oder du lässt den das machen, was er für richtig hält.
<sdx23> Ist die eventuell gerade gemountet?
<yannickoo> der installer hat detected, dass /dev/sdb gemounted ist, ist das die platte?
<yannickoo> sdx23: ^
<yannickoo> habe noch n usb stick drin
<sdx23> Möglicherweise. "sudo fdisk -l" zeigt dir Partitionen auf den Blockdevices, damit siehst du's.
<yannickoo> sda1 → platte, sdb1 → usb stick
<yannickoo> auf dem macbook ist irgendwie schon ubuntu drauf, allerdings komme ich nicht da hin :/
<pog> gibt es einen Editor, wo man unsichtbares Sonderzeichen einfach korrigieren kann? Ich habe Fehler, aber sehe nicht, welche Zeichen das Problem sind.
<sdx23> vim zeigt die teilweise an. Sonst lohnt auch mal ein Blick auf iconv.
<frank_r2d2> Nabend wie lautet der Channelname for 12.04 ?
<k1l> #ubuntu+1 oder der weniger aktive deutsche: #ubuntu-de+1 
<zerwas> frank_r2d2, #ubuntu-de-+1
<zerwas> ups, auch noch vertippt. danke, k1l 
<frank_r2d2> zerwas: negative
<frank_r2d2> den Channel gibt es nicht
<k1l> frank_r2d2: dann guck mal was über und unter der zeile von ihm steht
<zerwas> frank_r2d2, k1l hats richtig geschrieben. da ist aber nicht viel los. Wenn du ein bisschen englisch kannst, nimm lieber #ubuntu+1
<frank_r2d2> aber vlt. kann mir jemand helfen. ich hab 12.04 und im Update steht: Systemaktualisierung 
<frank_r2d2> und Aktualisierungsverwaltung (über APT)
<frank_r2d2> beides kann ich nicht installieren bzw. updaten
<frank_r2d2> wie kan ich das lösen ?
<zerwas> frank_r2d2, frag im entsprechenden Channel nach :)
<frank_r2d2> ok danke ;)
<vvaYne> hallo, ich hab grad arch linux installiert und jetzt hab ich grub 1 in meinem mbr und meine anderen linux partitionen werden nicht erkannt. wie kann ich wieder in meine anderen linux partitionen booten?
<Guschtel> 'e' und dann bootline editieren und starten
<Guschtel> booten, dann mit 'b'
<k1l> mit ner live cd den grub2 wieder installieren. der findet dann arch auch
<vvaYne> danke
<vvaYne> bin wieder drin und werd grub2 mit update-grub2 wieder in den mbr schreiben! vielen dank'!!
<vvaYne> Guschtel: +k1l: leider geht beides nicht, cdromlaufwerk kaput und keine usbsticks hier, und update-grub2 geht auch nicht :(
<Guschtel> warum geht mit grub booten nicht?
<k1l> hast du dein ubuntu gebootet?
<k1l> grub1 kann imho nicht ext4 booten?
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur  das, wenn es um ubuntu geht. ansonsten mal bei den archern nachfragen
<kubine> Title: Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Guschtel> ah, den hinteren teil der frage hab ich wohl nicht richtig erfasst
<vvaYne> mein grub1 bootet auch ext4.. 
<LupusE> hi
#ubuntu-de 2012-03-21
<ntr0py> Habe mal eine Frage zu Evolution: Kann ich mit mehreren Adressbuechern unabhaengige Kontaktlisten pflegen? Z.Zt. verhalten sich alle Kontaktlisten als waeren sie eine?!
<ntr0py> Kann man Addressbuecher in Evolution auch wieder loeschen?
<ntr0py> Evolution sagt immer nur "Adressbuch konnte nicht entfernt werden." Warum???
<m15k> Hi, wenn ich ein upstart script in /etc/init ablege, ist das genug um für den Systemstart herangezogen zu werden? Oder muss ich das Skript noch irgendwie registrieren?
<geser> sollte reichen
<m15k> geser : hab ich ne möglichkeit nachzuvollziehen, warum mein service nicht startet?
<geser> ich habe mich bisher noch nicht mit upstart beschäftigen müssen, also muss ich passen. Versuch mal  #upstart wenn dir hier keiner weiterhelfen kann
<m15k> join #upstart
<m15k> danke für den tipp
<MasterOfDisaster> Kann das Packaging von Debian irgendwie mit Paketen aus einer Versionskontrolle umgehen, also mit running releases? Oder muss man sich selbst um die Versionierung kümmern?
<LetoThe2nd> MasterOfDisaster: musst du selber.
<MasterOfDisaster> ich habs befürchtet
<MasterOfDisaster> keine "fauler Hund" Lösung *seufz*
<LetoThe2nd> tja mei
<joschi> MasterOfDisaster: es gibt skripte, die dir das erleichtern
<MasterOfDisaster> joschi: aha, welche?
<joschi> MasterOfDisaster: git-buildpackage zum beispiel
<MasterOfDisaster> danke für den Tipp, ich schaus mir an.
<joschi> am besten auch http://vcs-pkg.org/ lesen
<kubine> Title: vcs-pkg (at vcs-pkg.org)
<fornext> Wenn ich PlayOnLinux starte bekomme ich die Meldung "you don't seem to have 3d acceleration". Der Grafiktreiber ist aber installiert und 3D-Beschleunigung funktioniert auch. Warum also diese Meldung?
<bedah> huhu
<bedah> http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/artikel/7693/kalender-wochenbeginn.html gibts für das problem eine lösung?
<kubine> Title: Kalender - Wochenbeginn - Sonstige Probleme - Ubuntu-Forum & Kubuntu-Forum | www.Ubuntu-Forum.de (at www.ubuntu-forum.de)
<bedah> is ne kleinigkeit.. 
<sdx23> Ist das mittlerweile überhaupt noch interessant? Gnome2 ist tot.
<bedah> hab ubuntu lts
<bedah> alter rechner und so.. "nur" 2.7Ghz dualcore mit "nur" 2gig ram
<sdx23> womöglich lässt sich mit den passenden Suchbegriffen(z.B. dem applett namen) was finden, ggf auch im gconf. Oder man sucht sich ein anderes Applett.
<bedah> ah.. das mit der appletsuche ist guter tipp, ich probier das aus: http://superuser.com/questions/149475/start-the-week-on-monday-in-the-clock-applet-in-ubuntu
<kubine> Title: gnome - Start the week on Monday in the Clock applet in Ubuntu - Super User (at superuser.com)
<bedah> danke
<grmls> hallo zusammen :) wie installieren ich das spiel avadon aus dem humble pack? ist ne bin datei. da steht noch was mit mojo installer was mir aber nichts sagt.
<dadrc> Was steht denn da mit Mojo-Installer?
<dadrc> Ansonsten kann man bin-Dateien im Normalfall mit `sh datei.bin ` ausführen
<grmls> habs jetzt scheinbar hinbekommen mit ./
<dadrc> Hat den gleichen Effekt, jo
<grmls> mit sh hats nämlich nicht funktioniert. 
<dadrc> Na, solange es jetzt geht.
<grmls> aber es läuft nun :)
<equivoc> moin
<equivoc> ich hab hier ein kleines problem: ich habe den network-manager deinstalliert und bearbeite die interface und die resolv.conf per hand. nun wurden wir auf DHCP umgestellt und der DHCP-Server ist ein windows kiste. der DHCP-server drückt mir jetzt domain "rz.domain.de" und search "rz.domain.de" auf. ich brauche allerdings search "domain.de". nach network restart, werden die änderungen in der resolv.conf immer überschrieben
<equivoc> ne idee wie ich das verhindern kann?
<sdx23> in man resolvconf (sic!) sollte sich was entsprechendes finden lassen.
<equivoc> sdx23: danke, ich schau mal
<p01nt3r> moin. kann sich jemand denken, wieso ich ein terminal nicht mehr mit strg+alt+t aufmachen kann, obwohl das in den tastenkombos so eingestellt ist? muss was damit zu tun haben, dass ich gestern mit compiz ein wenig gespielt habe...
<p01nt3r> besser gesagt mit dem ccsm
<dadrc> Wahrscheinlich in Compiz ein Plugin aktiviert gehabt, das diese Tastenkombination nutzt
<k1l_> da wirst du die shortcuts zerfummelt haben
<p01nt3r> das komische ist ja, dass die kombination unter "tastenkombinationen" korrekt eingetragen istA?
<p01nt3r> -A
<p01nt3r> wie kann man das am einfachsten rausbekommen, welches plugin das war?
<p01nt3r> oder wie kann man compiz in den default-zustand zurückversetzen?
<kraut> hi
<kraut> ist es ok, sich 12.04-beta auf einem rechner schon zu installieren, ohne das man ein neues upgrade machen muss, sobald 12.04 kommt?
<k1l_> kraut: ja die beta wird automatisch zu finalen version. ABER es werden probleme auftreten, die du zum teil selbst lösen musst und support gibts solange nur in den channeln: #ubuntu+1 oder #ubuntu-de+1
<kraut> das ist kein thema
<kraut> wie war das noch, kann ich die ubuntu-desktop nehmen um direkt ein xfce desktop zu installieren?
<kraut> ich seh schon, es gibt auch eine 12.04-beta für xubuntu
<kraut> k1l_: danke1
<kraut> ! :)
<k1l_> jo
<dadrc> p01nt3r, gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1 && gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compizconfig-1 setzt alle (!) Compiz-Einstellungen zurück
<dadrc> mal eben afk
<p01nt3r> dadrc, eben neustarten
<p01nt3r> dadrc, danke, der tipp war perfekt!
<matzexh> hi, ich habe nach der Anleitung von omg ubuntu eine quicklist zum unity folder icon hinzugefügt, das klappte auch ganz gut, aber es zerstört sich nach einiger zeit regelmäßig selber, und ich bekomme es nun nicht wieder repariert, hat irgendwer eine Idee? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/how-to-add-folder-quicklists-to-the-home-launcher-in-ubuntu-unity/
<faraway> Hi, ich hab eine frage zu Anpassung der Partitionierung eines RAIDS: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406742/
<kubine> Title: Partiton bei RAID anpassen › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> faraway: nenn doch am besten mal die fakten: welches ubuntu, welches raid, wieviele platten? lvm? etc.pp
<k1l_> bei raids halte ich mich sonst raus, aber mit mehr infos können andere sicher helfen
<faraway> k1l_: hab mit RAIDS leider auch noch nicht wirklich viel Ahnung. reich da die print all info von "parted" ?
<faraway> zusatz infos: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406747/
<kubine> Title: Zusatz: Partiton bei RAID anpasse › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<apollo13> nein reichen nicht, mindestens noch nen mdstat etc
<apollo13> aber die standardlösung wäre wohl: raid kaputt machen die partition verkleinern, raid neu machen
<koegs> ja, würde ich auch empfehlen, alles andere wird viel komplizierter, wenn es überhaupt geht
<apollo13> bzw einfacher: raid putt machen auf einer platte neu einrichten, von der 2. drüberkopieren und dann die 2. ins raid einbinden
<apollo13> und irgendwo davor noch nen backup machen
<faraway> hmm … das wollte ich vermeiden … naja bleibt mir wohl nix anderes übrig als viel Kaffee zu kochen und von einer langen nacht auszugehen -.-
<k1l_> nur mal so zum konzept. warum isntallierst du denn nicht direkt nen frisches drauf und spielst dann nur die userdaten zurück?
<faraway> es laufen bereits einige Seiten und mail Konten auf dem Server, die Ausfallzeit soll möglichst gering sein. Ein Switch zu einem anderen Server ist nicht möglich.  (Ich kümmer mich neu um diesen Server, und der der das davor gemacht hat gehört eingesperrt :D ).
<faraway> wobei komplett frisch installieren ist nicht die schlechteste Idee … muss das nur meinem Chef und den Kunden beibringen ;)  .. wer weis was sich auf dem Server schon alles tummelt. Die Einstellungen für ssh und andere Sachen waren mehr als fahrlässig.
<vectory> nu, dann installier den neuen server auf einem anderen gerär und zieh dann nur das image, das sollte nicht so lange dauern, oder?
<vectory> gerät*
<faraway> vectory: hmm .. stimmt … das sollte eigentlich gehen … thx
<vectory> muss man bestimmt einiges beachten, weiß nicht obs die beste idee ist
<faraway> das schon .. aber jetzt hab ich noch eine andere option über die ich nachdenken
<LupusE> hi
<ansgar_> hallo... es ist kein großes problem (hoff ich), aber mich interessiert, ob es normal ist, dass ich schon seit gut zwei tagen keine updates mehr bekomme?
<k1l> bei oneiric?
<bullgard4> ansgar_: Ds ist normal.
<ansgar_> wie kommts? sonst hab ich täglich updates...
<bullgard4> ansgar_: Die Entwickler und Maintainer können nicht jeden Tag etwas Neues, Gültiges produzieren.
<ansgar_> das ist mir bewusst :D aber sonst hab ichs halt echt ziemlich jeden tag gehabt
<bullgard4> ansgar_: "Jeden Tag" ist eher eine Ausnahme, eine Art "Hoch-Zeit".
<ansgar_> wie du meisnt
<ansgar_> naja, ich bin wieder weg
<LetoThe2nd> abhängig von der vorliegenden paketauswahl kann natürlich mal einige tage nichts kommen. ich würd mir erst ab ein paar wochen sorgen machen.
<PBeck> ist womöglich nicht ubuntu spezifisch genug. Aber ich habe gerade ein problem mit dem firefox. In einem invison power board drücke ich auf beitrag erstellen und werde auf die startseite weitergeleitet. Noscript und adblock wurden schon komplett deaktiviert. Aber ich komme nie zum beitrag erstellen. Mit chromium funktionierts. Seltsam?
<bekks> Hast du mal testweise _alle_ Plugins abgeschaltet?
<bekks> Hast Du mal testweise ein neues Firefoxprofile benutzt?
<PBeck> alle plugins abgeschaltet ja - neues nutzerprofil wäre ne gute idee - teste ich gerade mal
<PBeck> hum geht ...
<PBeck> ok dann also nochmal neu erstellen und die daten von hand einspielen - danke bekks 
<niklasfi> weiß hier jemand zufällig, ob ich die {} schreibweise aus `echo foo{bar,bock}` auch in einem makefile benutzen kann?
<niklasfi> ich hätte gerne so etwas: http://dpaste.com/719716/
<kubine> Title: dpaste: #719716 (at dpaste.com)
<Hodes> Hey Leute, benutzen schon viele von euch 12.04 oder kann mir jmd sagen ob es schon stable genug für einen wechsel ist? Danke :)
<k1l> nein ist es nicht
<k1l> bis zum release ist das nur was für erfahrene user. jemand der erst überlegen muss fällt nicht in die kategorie :)
<Hodes> :D
<Hodes> wollte doch nur wissen, ob es schon recht stable ist, oder noch viel nicht funktionuckelt. hab mit betas und alphas auch schon mal richtig probleme gehabt.
<jokrebel> Hodes: Wie das Vorversionen so an sich haben (und in #ubuntu-de+1 besser aufgehoben wäre)
<k1l> Hodes: es ist nicht zum normalen benutzen, und erst recht nicht für unerfahrene. es gibt auf jeden fall probleme und da muss man sich selbst helfen.
<Hodes> jokrebel: ok gut, dann danke für die ehrlichen antworten :)
<k1l> warte einfach bis zum release ab, ist ja bald
<ppq> niklasfi: ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich glaube das mit den {} wird von der shell expandiert und ist dementsprechend shell-spezifisch 
<Hodes> k1l: danke :). jap mach ich dann :)
<niklasfi> ppq: ja, außerhalb des makefiles ist mir das klar. wenn das im makefile auch von einer shell expandiert wird: kann ich diese einstellen?
<ppq> niklasfi: afaik nutzt make /bin/sh, was unter ubuntu standardmäßig ein symlink zur dash ist, keine ahnung ob dash das kann. wenn ja, sollte das so gehen, imho.
<ppq> niklasfi: ah, ich seh grad, in makefiles kann man SHELL = /bin/bash setzen (bspw.)
<niklasfi> ppq: danke
<ppq> niklasfi: und {} ist tatsächlich ein "bashism"
<Hodes> gibt es eine möglichkeit die fenster so anzupassen das sie immer komplett auf dem netbook gezeigt werden?
<Zigi> Wenn ich bei einer Ubuntu installation eine extra Partition will, auf der ich z.B. Fotos ablegen kann, wo muss ich die dann einhängen ? ( würde gerne einen eigenen einhängepunkt verwenden, wie z.b.: /media, allerdings lässt der installer das nicht  zu :( 
<k1l> Hodes: maximieren?
<Hodes> k1l: jap aber das geht z.b. net immer, gerade bei der installation kam schonmal das problem das erste mal vor
<k1l> dann alt drücken und verschieben
<k1l> wenn du dadrauf hinaus willst, dass das fenster zu groß für den monitor ist
<ppq> Zigi: ich würde ein unterverzeichnis in /mnt anlegen
<ppq> Zigi: mit 'chown' kannst du dann sagen dass du der besitzer bist
<Zigi> ppq: geht das denn auch im installer ? 
<Hodes> k1l: jap genau, die taste kombi hilft :)
<ppq> Zigi: ja. du kannst es aber auch einfach später in die /etc/fstab eintragen, nachträglich. mehr macht der installer auch nicht,.
<Zigi> ppq: oh :) das versuche ich, danke 
<ppq> keine ursache
<Zigi> verstehe nur nicht, warum /mnt funktioniert aber /media nicht :( 
<ppq> Zigi: ach, übrigens - nautilus (der dateimanager in ubuntu) erkennt partitionen auch selbstständig. wenn man sie anklickt, werden sie automatisch in /media in einem unterverzeichnis eingehängt. wenn dir das reicht, kannst du einfach dabei bleiben
<ppq> Zigi: eben darum - /media ist für automatisches einhängen gedacht
<Zigi> ppq: ah also nur ein dummer zufall ^^
<Zigi> ppq: ich bin wohl zu einfallslos, danke ;) 
<ppq> Zigi: was du auch machen kannst: die partition in einem unterverzeichnis deines home-verzeichnis mounten
<Zigi> ppq: /mnt gefällt mir ganz gut, da komm ich auch per ssh schnell hin 
<Zigi> egal welcher benutzer 
<ppq> jo
<BreezeKeeper> hi .. weiß zufällig jemand wie ich meinem lokalen ubuntu server (läuft in vbox) die bandbreite beschränken kann ? würde gerne zum testen eine realistischere anbindung haben 
<bekks> BreezeKeeper: traffic shaping.
<bekks> BreezeKeeper: Und auch ohne das ist die BAndbreite so realistisch wie die Bandbreite an deinem Host.
<BreezeKeeper> wie meinst das @bekks ?
<bekks> Deine Gastsysteme in VirtualBox haben maximal die Bandbreite deines Hosts.
<BreezeKeeper> ich wills ja drosseln und nicht hochsetzen ;)
<bekks> Dein Host hat z.B. DSL 16000 - damit hat deine VM das auch. Wieso willst Du da was drosseln?
<BreezeKeeper> weil ich gelegentlich auch mal langsamere verbdinungen simulieren muss/möchte .. ich kanns sicherlich auch umrechnen, aber einfacher wäre es, wenn ich einfach das selbe verhalten bekomme wie jemand der zB nur Mobil unterwegs ist
<bekks> Dann kommst du um Traffic Shaping nicht herum.
<BreezeKeeper> kk .. danahc werd ich mal googlen
<BreezeKeeper> danke
<daswort> Wie kann ich den Ressourcenverbrauch eine Prozesses loggen ?
<daswort> +s
<p01nt3r> gibt es sowas wie cinnamon auch für ubuntu-natty?
<k1l> ja, gnome2 :)
<p01nt3r> lol
#ubuntu-de 2012-03-22
<tic66> Hallo, wie finde ich im Homeverzeichnis und dessen Unterverzeichnissen am schnellsten alle Dateien mit der Endung .osm ?
<LetoThe2nd> tic66: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/find#Name
<kubine> Title: find › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<tic66> ahja ok, als find -iname "*.osm"
<Hodes> weiß jmd wie ich aus dem unity launcher im panel einen button mache, statt das die immer wieder aufpoppt sobald ich nach links gehe?
<dadrc> Hodes, hast du mal in MyUnity geguckt? Das sammelt die ganzen Einstellungsmöglichkeiten für Unity in einem Platz
<dadrc> Hat auch einige Optionen für den Launcher
<Hodes> dadrc, myunity = ccsm?
<deem> Hodes: nein. myunity = myunity
<dadrc> ↑
<deem> ist noch ein ppa, soll aber ab 12.04 in die ubuntu repos
<dadrc> https://launchpad.net/~myunity/+archive/ppa
<kubine> Title: MyUnity : “MyUnity team” team (at launchpad.net)
<Hodes> ok danke :)
<Hodes> so habs installiert, finde da aber keine option für einen button oder ähnlichen?!
<dadrc> Hodes, auf dem Launcher-Tab kann man eigentlich einstellen, wann/wie der Launcher erscheinen soll
<Hodes> dadrc, jap das hab ich gefunden, aber gibt es keine möglichkeit einen button oben links zubekommen?
<dadrc> Dachte, da wär sowas bei. hmhm.
<Hodes> leider nich
<Hodes> dadrc, aber du weißt was ich meine, oder?
<dadrc> Na, du willst einen Button, der den Launcher öffnet, also das alte 11.04-Verhalten.
<Hodes> genau
<Hodes> :)
<Hodes> jmd eine idee sonst noch?
<Hodes> google gibt nicht viel her
<deem> Hodes: sowas? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity/Unity_Startmen%C3%BC#Eigene-Starter-im-Startmenue
<kubine> Title: Unity Startmenü › Unity › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Hodes> deem, jop, aber wo steht was zum button hinzufügen?
<deem> hö?
<Hodes> deem, da steht ja nur wie alles funktioniert. suche aber nach einer möglichkeit den butten im panel wiederherzustellen
<deem> Hodes: "den button"?
<Hodes> deem, button, symbol wie auch immer ^^
<deem> Hodes: welchen button? weißt du wie viele millionen buttons es gibt?
<Hodes> xD
<Hodes> sorry den startmenü button hätte ich gerne im panel
<Hodes> ach aber obwohl ist auch latte, dann fix ich dash
<Hodes> trotzdem danke für alle bemühungen :)
<deem> oO
<Hodes> deem, ja ich will net länger mit so einem pillepalle problem nerven :)
<CokeJunkie> hallo, kann mir evtl jemand sagen was ich brauch um ein L2TP/IPSec Server unter Ubuntu einzurichten? (Soll für einen Android Client sein)
<dadrc> Könntest dir mal http://rootmanager.com/ubuntu-ipsec-l2tp-windows-domain-auth/setting-up-openswan-xl2tpd-with-native-windows-clients-lucid.html angucken
<kubine> Title: Setting Up an IPSec L2TP VPN server on Ubuntu for Windows clients (at rootmanager.com)
<dadrc> Ist jetzt für 10.04, aber allzuviel sollte sich nicht verändert haben
<CokeJunkie> andere frage zu openvpn, hab ein internes LAN 10.1.1.0/24 und mein VPN 172.16.1.0/24. habe in der Serverkonfiguration "push "route 10.1.1.0 255.255.255.0"" stehen aber dennoch kein zugriff auf mein LAN
<CokeJunkie> :q
<subz3r0> hi
<subz3r0> der rechner-hausmeister würde gerne einige pakete bei mir loswerden. wie sicher ist die benutzung des rechner...?
<subz3r0> möchte mir ungerne etwaige einstellungen, benötigte pakete oder sonst was löschen
<subz3r0> hätte eigentlich gedacht, das apt-get autoremove/autoclean die gleiche funktion hat?
<ppq> subz3r0: im zweifelsfall kannst du uns gern ne liste der zu entfernenden pakete geben via pastebin
<subz3r0> oki, kommt sofort
<ppq> nein, der "hausmeister" kann mehr, z.b. alte kernel entfernen
<subz3r0> jo, ein alter ist auch dabei
<subz3r0> wie bekomme ich die liste da raus? gehts auch über die shell?
<ppq> afaik nicht, nein
<subz3r0> also einzen copy n paste :) dauert dann nen moment
<subz3r0> *einzeln
<ppq> subz3r0: screenshot wäre auch ne möglichkeit
<subz3r0> jo, hab ich grad gemacht
<subz3r0> kämpfe leider momentan mit platzmangel im root. sind nur knapp knapp 700mb frei. 
<dadrc> Dann ist alte Kernel löschen auf jeden Fall eine gute Idee
<subz3r0> dadrc, hab boot auf ner extra partition.
<subz3r0> imageshack will nu ne anmeldung... drum hab ich die bilder verteilt
<subz3r0> 1. http://img4.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/rechnerhausmeisjn270dpl41.png
<subz3r0> 2. http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/2837/o5aywlgw_png.htm
<kubine> Title: Directupload.net - Do5aywlgw.png (at s7.directupload.net)
<subz3r0> 3. http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/2837/hxw7fzjp_png.htm
<kubine> Title: Directupload.net - Dhxw7fzjp.png (at s1.directupload.net)
<dadrc> Sieht nach einigen alten Libs und tvbrowser aus
<subz3r0> jo, der ist ja auch nicht mehr in den quellen enthalten. hab ihn per hand nach installiert
<dadrc> Ich würds weghauen und gucken. Im Notfall halt wieder installieren
<subz3r0> ne backup funktion wäre echt toll bei dem hausmeister
<subz3r0> ich versuchs mal und reboote. hoffe geht nix schief ;)
<subz3r0> danke soweit
<subz3r0> re
<subz3r0> hmm, den "hausmeister" neu gestartet. nun ist die liste leer. er hat aber sicher noch nichts entfernt... die configs unter "sonstiges" sind noch da wie zuvor
<subz3r0> habs... "zuvor ignorierte" war nicht angeklickt
<ppq> subz3r0: hast du eigentlich schon mal 'sudo apt-get clean' ausgeführt?
<subz3r0> apt-get clean, autoclean, autoremove...
<subz3r0> weiss ehrlich gesagt auch nciht wo der space hin ist ... 
<subz3r0> war zwar knapp bemessen. allerdings hab ich auch nicht viel dazu installiert
<subz3r0> das sudo davor versteht sich :)
<subz3r0> so, er hat nun ne menge gesäubert. es sind allerdings immer ncoh einige pakete drin. wie zb die kernel headers. reboot?
<subz3r0> verstehe zwar nicht wieso, hab nun 3x auf "gewählte aufgaben ausführen" gedrückt. nun sind alle wech
<subz3r0> supi. von ~700mb auf 1.2 gigs an space :)
<subz3r0> gibts sonst noch nen ansatz wie ich mehr platz schaffen kann?
<subz3r0> ggf. hat er noch altlasen von der vorherigen ubuntu version? hatte nen upgrade gemacht
<subz3r0> "altlasten"
<ppq> subz3r0: so findest du alle dateien, die größer sind als 10mb. bei bedarf greöße und verzeichnis anpassen.    find / -type f -size +100000k -exec ls -sah {} \; 2>/dev/null | sort -r -k1 > dateiliste.txt
<subz3r0> klasse. danke dir ppq. werd mir heute abend mal nen stündchen nehmen und es mir anschauen
<LetoThe2nd> gibt auch noch baobab und ncdu :)
<ppq> wobei ich gerade sehe, dass das mit dem sortieren nicht so richtig hinhaut
<ppq> aber du machst das schon :>
<subz3r0> baobab und ncwas? :)
<subz3r0> thx ;)
<subz3r0> bis denne dann denn
<dadrc> ppq, sort -h
<ppq> dadrc: danke
<Guest219> wo liegt der unterschied zwischen ubuntu und archbang?
<dadrc> Haben nichts miteinander zu tun
<Guest219> warum nennt man archbang dann wallbuntu?
<dadrc> Warum "man" das macht, keine Ahnung
<k1l_> weil es nen arch abklatsch ist? aber das hat hier nichts mit support zu tun, das fragst du besser im offtopic oder die arch jungs
<dadrc> Wallbuntu ist eigentlich 'ne Bezeichnung für Ubuntu-Spinoffs, die nur ein paar andere Pakete installiert haben
<Guest219> also i
<dadrc> Aber Archbang basiert, wie der Name sagt, auf arch. Ist also eher ein Wallarch :>
<Guest219> wäre also arch oder archbang als unerfahrener benutzer geeignet?
<Guest219> oder ist ubuntu da noch die besserte wall
<k1l_> Guest219: da du in einem ubuntu channel fragst: nimm ubuntu :)
<Guest219> hab ich ein freund aber meinte archbang sei viel schneller und so
<k1l_> Guest219: guck dir mal die installationsanleitung von arch an und entscheide doch selbst.  du scheinst ja keine ahnung zu haben, da würde ich nicht direkt mit "kumpel meint aber ist am schnellsten" anfangen
<apollo13> vor allem da die aussage eher zeigt dass er auch nicht viel ahnung hat
<LetoThe2nd> wenn der kumpel das dann auch supportet und niemand uns auf den zeiger geht - viel spass mit arch-sonstwas ;)
<Guest219> ist archbang den so feindlcih gegenüner anfängern?
<deem> fragte er in einem ubuntu-channel
<LetoThe2nd> an dieser stelle verlagern wir das bitte wirklich nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<Guest219> okay
<crossfader> hi
<crossfader> ich hab n kleines problem mit meinem nfsroot
<crossfader> beim shutdown wird es nicht ordentlich ausgehängt
<LetoThe2nd> crossfader: kein crossposting bitte. bleib in #debian-de
<crossfader> okok
<crossfader> ich hab das problem halt auf beiden systemen
<LetoThe2nd> crossfader: nein, das ist nicht diskutabel, wenn da keiner antwortet, nicht unser problem ;)
<crossfader> sowohl auf ubuntu, als auch auf debian
<crossfader> schreibst Du nicht auch auf beiden channels?
<LetoThe2nd> crossfader: meine irc-gewohnheiten sind genauso wenig diskutabel wie die themenbindung der beiden channels.
<crossfader> for #ubuntu-de is “Der deutschsprachige Support-Channel von Ubuntu"
<crossfader> oO
<crossfader> hab ich da etwa was falsch verstanden
<maredebianum> wo trage ich neue product ids ein? habe hier einen FTDI chip, der anstandslos funktionert, wenn man das modul mit modprobe ftdi_sio vendor=0x0403 product=0xNEWID lädt. usb.ids bzw. pci.ids habe ich ergänzt, aber die Änderungen bewirken nix und gehen ja auch mit Updates verloren. 
<LetoThe2nd> crossfader: wenns ein ubuntu-problem ist, dann: lsb-release -a + uname -a + die relevanten logs in ein pastebin bitte. dann schau ich mir das auch gerne an. in hedem anderen fall: nein.
<crossfader> ich glaub nicht dass Du Dir das anschaust, wenn Du weisst, mit welcher release ich arbeite
<deem> crossfader: kein ubuntu oder 12.04? wenn 12.04, dann bitte nach #ubuntu-de+1, da hilft man dir dann sicherlich
<LetoThe2nd> wenns ein offizielles ubuntu mit laufendem support ist, gern in jedem anderen fall ists hier einfach nicht supportet. wie schon gesagt.
<crossfader> ich glaub nicht dass Du Dir das anschaust, wenn Du weisst, mit welcher release ich arbeite. 8.04
<crossfader> und das LTS hab ich wohl iwie falsch verstanden :D glaub ich manchmal
<deem> 8.04 als server edition hat noch support
<crossfader> ah ok, weil ich wurde schon vor nem halben jahr angemacht, ich soll mir doch bitte mal n update machen
<crossfader> n upgrade
<dadrc> maredebianum, guck dir mal http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernelmodule#Module-automatisch-laden an
<kubine> Title: Kernelmodule › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<crossfader> also ich werd mal paar relevante logs zusammensuchen,
<deem> crossfader: naja so langsam wirds zeit, aber support hat das ding noch
<crossfader> naja, ich hab das mit dem netboot jetzt eh ziemlich flexibel gestaltet
<crossfader> und kann neue neben alten versionen installieren, und halt immer das was ich gerade haben möchte runterladen bzw. mounten
<deem> bis zum 27.04.2013 hat 8.04(server) noch support. bis spätestens dahin solltest du dir was neueres anschaffen
<crossfader> das ding ist, ich will die alte version noch als testsystem behalten,
<LetoThe2nd> lassen wir jetzt gut sein und warten auf die log, würde ich vorschlagen.
<maredebianum> dadrc: danke, das half schon ;) hatte nur die blacklists gefunden und war mir da nicht sicher. also hier wie es geht:  echo "options ftdi_sio vendor=0x0403 product=0xe731" > /etc/modprobe.d/ftdi_sio.conf; rmmod ftdi_sio;modprobe ftdi_sio; dmesg;echo "success"
<crossfader> der loggt irgendwie gar nicht mit wann er wo was mountet oder unmountet
<crossfader> find s jedenfalls nicht
<crossfader> ah doch
<crossfader> jetzt hab ichs
<crossfader> daemon.log
<dadrc> maredebianum, klasse, danke für die Rückmeldung.
<crossfader> nee, die ganze nfs-sache find ich da auch nicht
<crossfader> nur so samba-kram und co.
<deem> crossfader: was hast du denn eigentlich für ein problem?
<crossfader> beim shutdown wird das nfs-root nicht korrekt ausgehängt, es bleibt einseitig auf dem server gemountet, die verbindung in der rmtab registriert
<LetoThe2nd> vllt. kann man beim nfs den loglevel hochdrehen. im zweifelsfall mal auf den userspace daemon umsteigen vom kernelspace.
<crossfader> hatte das problem zuerst auch bei anderen nfs-shares, die ich auf gemountet hatte, das war aber relativ einfach, musste bloss die $FLAGS beim /etc/init.d/umountnfs.sh rausnehmen
<crossfader> is ne quick and dirty sache, muss mal sehen ob ich das später aufgeräumt kriege und sauber erst Normal, und übriggebliebene shares dann Lazy (umount -l -f) mit zwang aushäng
<mcnesium> ich brauch mal denkhilfe beim chrooten: hab einen ssh upload nutzer wie hier http://j.mp/GFHBkR beschrieben an sein homedir gebunden und kann jetz nur noch per sftp client einloggen. dummerweise kann der zwar alles in seinem homedir sehen, aber nichts hoch- und auch nchts runterladen.
<kubine> Title: Linux shell to restrict sftp users to their home directories? - Stack Overflow (at j.mp)
<mcnesium> woanders las ich, dass zu der chroot direktive gehört, das verzeichnis chown root:root und chmod 755 zu setzen, sonst geht der login gar nicht, was sich auch so bestätigt hat
<mcnesium> aber ich will doch was hochladen können, wie mach ich das denn?
<crossfader> Es könnte ziemlich schwierig werden, da das problem erst bei     "halt"    oder "reboot" auftritt LetoThe2nd
<LetoThe2nd> crossfader: steht der nfsroot in der fstab?
<crossfader> zuvor muss das rootsystem ja gemountet bleiben
<crossfader> ja
<LetoThe2nd> kay.
<crossfader> soll ich die Zeile hier reinstellen? oder per pastebin?
<LetoThe2nd> crossfader: ne, ich glaubs dir. mir fällt gerade nichts spezifisches ein, aber ich denk drüber nach.
<crossfader>  /dev/nfs	/	nfs	defaults	1	1      #  <<<<< das ist die zeile für s root in der fstab
<crossfader> hab ich aus der diskless-ubuntu anleitung
<crossfader> "defaults" bedeutet das hard gemountet wird
<crossfader> intr hab ich noch nicht probiert, wäre aber auch nur dahingehend eine änderung, dass es unterbrochen werden kann...
<crossfader> "soft" mounten hätte wahrscheinlich am ehesten ein ergebnis, weil s n timeout gibt.... aber das bringt mich in schwierigkeiten, weil das ganze system nach jedem timeout crashed
<nibbler_> mcnesium, gib halt mal rechte an den user chmod og+rw auf das jail-verzeichnis
<mcnesium> nibbler_: dann kann er sich nicht mehr einloggen. auth.log: sshd[8659]: fatal: bad ownership or modes for chroot directory "/var/local/upload"
<mcnesium> nibbler_: irgendwie muss das alles nur root gehören, aber dann versteh ich irgendwie nicht, was das ganze soll
<nibbler_> mcnesium, hmm ja komich.
<mcnesium> ich hab das ganze auch schon mit rssh als shell probiert, aber das hab ich auch nicht hinbekommen
<deem> mcnesium: hast du das beachtet? "Take special care on the owner and permission along the entire path structure, all the folder must be owned by "root:root" and with 755 permissions" der gesammte pfad, muss diese berechtigung haben
<mcnesium> deem: jawoll, alles gehört root
<deem> mcnesium: und alles hat 755?
<nibbler_> deem, die frage ist: wie kann man dann nem user das uploaden erlauben?
<nibbler_> also das schreiben, welches das uploaden mit sich bringt
<mcnesium> deem: jep, auch alles 755, darum kann ich ja alles sehen aber nichts hochladen
<geser> hast du mal versucht dort ein weiteres Unterverzeichnis zu machen, in welches der User schreiben kann?
<deem> hm... ich hab da sftpchroot laufen, aber mit nem statisch chroot eintrag
<mcnesium> geser: gute idee, das funktioniert :)
<mcnesium> na jut äh.. dann .. müssen die halt immer in das verzeichnis reinladen
<mcnesium> ich nenne es am besten "hier-rein-laden" oder so :D
<deem> hm.. geht
<deem> mcnesium: schau mal mit vipw welches verzeichnis dein user als home hat
<mcnesium> oh, vipw ist less /etc/passwd in bunt ^^
<mcnesium> deem: upload:x:1002:1004:Upload User,,,:/var/local/upload:/bin/false
<deem> mcnesium: ich hab sbei mir getestet und festgestellt, dass der ordner selbst, also in deinem fall upload dem user gehören muss. nicht root
<crossfader> ich hab ja schon überlegt, ob man einen workaround machen könnte, in dem man beim shutdown irgendwie ein ramfs als root mountet, in dem alle nötigen Dateien zum runterfahren drin sind
<mcnesium> deem: dann krieg ich wieder fatal: bad ownership or modes for chroot directory "/var/local/upload"
<crossfader> allerdings halte ich das für relativ kompliziert
<deem> mcnesium: zeigst du mal bitte deine sshd_config in einem pastebin?
<deem> !nopaste > mcnesium 
<kubine>  mcnesium: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<mcnesium> deem: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406762/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<deem> ah... ok. du musst ein untervezeichnis erstellen
<deem> das geht anders nicht
<deem> mcnesium: deshalb macht es dann auch sinn nach /var/local/data zu chrooten und dort dann den userfolder upload zu erstellen
<deem> dann musst du allerdings die direktive ChrootDirectory /var/local/data nutzen
<dr_evil> zu not gibts doch noch den mount --rebind (oder so ähnlich)
<dr_evil> mount --bind olddir newdir
<mcnesium> dr_evil: du meinst /var/local/upload/hier-rein nach /var/local/upload biegen? dann übernimmt das aber die rechte von upload, hab ich schon probiert ;)
<dr_evil> damit kann man andere verzeichnisse in ein chroot "reinmounten"
<dr_evil> wie das da mit den rechten aussieht weiss ich jetzt nicht
<deem> wo ist das problem nach /var/local/data zu chrooten und dort nen ordner upload anzulegen?
<mcnesium> na gibt keins, darum mach ich das ja auch so
<deem> sehr schön
<pog> es ist gar nicht so offensichtlich, wie man linux aus einem laufenden System raus copiert, muss man das ab einer Live-CD o.ae machen?
<pog> ich moechte einfach einen identischen Mirror.
<LetoThe2nd> pog: livecd
<dreamon__> Will in die gui ein Autologin haben -> wie im Wiki ( http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Autologin ) -> hab ich die angebene Zeile mit -> exec /sbin/rungetty --autologin dreamon tty1 -> ersetzt..
<kubine> Title: Autologin › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon__> Leider logt er sich nicht automatisch ein.. muß immer noch passwort eingeben
<dreamon__> Ah habs gefunden.. glaube das geht über die Gui einfacher.. mal testen
<dadrc> wenn du eh nen displaymanager hast, jo
<dreamon__> Ja funktioniert.. muß man auf den loginnamen der oben angezeigt wird, klicken dann benutzerkonto und da kann man den schieber auf autologin stellen..
<dreamon__> Wenn mans weiss kein Problem ;)
<LupusE> hi
<FUZxxl> Hallo!
<FUZxxl> Wo werden die Nachrichten gelogt, die beim booten über den Bildschirm laufen?
<k1l> das müsste syslog sein. tob dich mal unter /var/log/ aus
<FUZxxl> ~okay.
<FUZxxl> Welche davon?
<p01nt3r> wie hiess noch das tool zum splitten von videos in video und audio?
<hdp> Da gibt es viele, welches meinst du denn?
<p01nt3r> hab mp4 und brauch daraus das mp3
<LetoThe2nd> p01nt3r: http://www.catswhocode.com/blog/19-ffmpeg-commands-for-all-needs
<kubine> Title: 19 ffmpeg commands for all needs | CatsWhoCode.com (at www.catswhocode.com)
<p01nt3r> LetoThe2nd, fett, danke
<k1l> FUZxxl: die ohne nummer sind die aktuellsten
<k1l> !logdateien > FUZxxl 
<kubine>  FUZxxl: Informationen zu Logdateien finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Logdateien
<FUZxxl> okay.
<FUZxxl> Danke
<kltrg> Hi, ich möchte auf dieser Website (http://13h15-le-samedi.france2.fr/?page=accueil&rubrique=monoeil) in Bash die Adresse des mms-Streams extrahieren. 'curl http://13h15-le-samedi.france2.fr/?page=accueil&rubrique=monoeil | grep mms:' klappt nicht. Woran liegts?
<dadrc> kltrg, nimm mal `wget -qO-` statt curl
<kltrg> dadrc, Gleiches Problem, er zeigt mir den gesamten Quelltext an, nicht nur die gewünschte Zeile
<dadrc> Also, bei mir sieht das so aus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/895416/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<kltrg> dadrc, Hab das escapen vergessen ;) danke!
<dadrc> Klappt jetzt? Gut gut :)
<bullgard6> Man kann Firefox 10 so konfigurieren, daß die Menüzeile fehlt, aber eine Schaltfläche "Firefox" existiert. Mit welchem Tastaturkürzel erreicht man diese Schaltfläche?
<jokrebel> bullgard6: Mienst Du vielleicht F11? Vollbildmodus? Hab Firefox nicht mehr in Betrieb…
<bullgard6> jokrebel: Nein.
<solcero> moin, ich möchte gerne einen Rechner "anpingen" um die Verfügbarkeit zutesten. Kann man iwie ne Uhrzeit vor jeden Ping bekommen? 
<jokrebel> ^^iwie *seufz* ...ping selbst kennt glaub ich kein "wann-wurde-ich-ausgeführt" da müsstest Du wohl ein Script drumrum bauen.
<solcero> jop ich weiss hab man ping schon gelesen, naja dachte vl. hat einer spontan ne idee
<pog> solcero: Du kannst ja eine Schlaufe machen, und Ping so aufrufen, dass es ihn nur einmal ausfuehrt, und halt die Zeit ausgeben.
<GerhardSchr> pog: mit date "+%Y-%m-%d %H:%M:%S" kann man z.B. ein datum anzeigen
<bekks> Grausamer Timestamp :D
<GerhardSchr> ;)
<imox> imox: icy will fürn tomcat den runleven setzen
<imox> [19:54] imox: hb auch nen start script was funktioniert
<imox> [19:54] imox: im runlevel editier steht der tomcat auch drinne
<imox> [19:55] imox: aber das funktioniert nicht
<imox> [19:55] imox: kann mir jemand noch tipps geben?
<bekks> Crossposter.
<bekks> Das hast Du vor drei Minuten nebenan geposted.
<imox> ja sorry
<imox> das ist ja offtopic kein support
<jokrebel> Aus welchem Channel ist das ne Kopie? Und was ist Tomcat? Waren Runlevels nicht so gut wie abgeschaft? …Fragen über Fragen.
<imox> naja wie auch immer ich wills in autostart bringen
<imox> anderer channel war der unbuntu offtopic channel
<imox> zu tomcat --> http://tomcat.apache.org/
<kubine> Title: Apache Tomcat - Welcome! (at tomcat.apache.org)
<jokrebel> das Wiki kennst Du schon? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Tomcat
<kubine> Title: Tomcat › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> imox: Und nachdem das anscheinend über den Browser aufgerufen wird willst Du den Browser in den Autostart legen und _im_ Browser das als Startseite festlegen, würde ich sagen.
<imox> ne danke ich les mal 
<imox> ne das will ich nicht 
<imox> aber in dem wiki wird ja nix vom runlevel gesagt
<imox> tomcat läuft ja 
<imox> nur startet nicht automatisch
 * jokrebel hat grad weder Zeit noch Nerv sich da einzulesen. (Hab das selber nicht in Benutzung)
<imox> keiner hier ne Idee was ich tun kann? 
<imox> und das wiki ist egal da steht nix wie man tomcat in autostart bringt
<jokrebel> imox: Frag doch mal in #tomcat oder nem apache-channel.
<bekks>  /etc/rc.local
<LetoThe2nd> oder nen upstart-job anlegen.
<imox> ??
<imox> was meint ihr beide ^^? 
<imox> mich interessiert auch einfach warum das nicht geht
<imox> script geht
<imox> runlevel sind gesetzt
<imox> nur starten tut da nix
<jokrebel> imox: Vielleicht wirst Du ja hier fündig: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dienste
<kubine> Title: Dienste › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Weil dein Ubuntu kein System V Init mehr verwendet.
<bekks> Stattdessen wird Upstart eingesetzt.
<imox> kannst du mir das genauer erklären?
<bekks> ! Upstart > imox 
<jokrebel> imox: Und wie schon gesagt klappt das schon ne weile nicht mehr unter Ubuntu über "Runlevels"
<kubine>  imox: Informationen zu Upstart finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upstart
<imox> geht das noch in debian? dann Versuchs ich da mal aus? 
<imox> hab noch nen debian server
<bekks> Dann hast Du hier keinen Support :)
<bekks> Hier wird kein Debian supported.
<imox> lesen bittE?
<imox> ich hab gesagt ich habe NOCH EIN 
<imox> so
<bekks> Dein Ubuntu können wir supporten, deinen Debian Server nicht. So wie ich das schrieb.
<imox> wollt nur wissen obs sich's lohnt das da aus zu probieren 
<bekks> Das können wir Dir nicht beantworten.
<imox> sag doch einfach ja oder nein 
<bekks> Wir wissen es nicht.
<imox> ok danke das ist doch ne klare Antwort ;) 
<imox> aber mit Supporten wir nicht versteh ich immer "ich will das nicht sagen weil das die Regel ist bla bla bla" ;) 
<LetoThe2nd> das thema lassen wir jetzt gut sien, bitte. deine antwort ist klar: unter ubuntu gehts mit upstart. doku wurde verlinkt, fertig.
<bekks> Was auch immer du verstehst... - aber da wir kein Debian supporten, sondern nur Ubuntu, können wir es Dir schlicht und ergreifend nicht sagen.
<bekks> So, fertig.
<lun4tic> hallo kennt sich einer halbwegs mit dem nouverau Treiber aus? Ich habe gerade  gewechselt vom nvidia auf nouverau und dort scheinen die Farben leicht verfälscht zu sein. konkret geht es um ein bild von nem blauen auto auf facebook was mit dem nouverau plötzlich einer "rotverschiebung" unterzogen wurde...
<lun4tic> auch beim ausprobieren mit wine ist mir aufgefallen, dass die spiele offenbar mit weniger farben zu laufen scheinen, denn farbverläufe sehen plötzlich irgendwie "cell shading" oder 256Farben mäßig aus. Auf dem Unity Desktop dagegen sieht alles normal aus
<lun4tic> wenn es sich um "not implemented yet" handelt weiß ich ja, dass man da nichts machen kann aber nur für den Fall, dass es eine Einstellungssache oder sogar ein Bug ist hake ich hier mal nach
<C-A-M> nabend, http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406772/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu sichern und wiederherstellen › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> man tar
<k1l> !backup > C-A-M 
<kubine>  C-A-M: Informationen zu Backup finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup
<k1l> da gibts auch scripte, die das für dich machen
<C-A-M> thx, werd ich mir noch einmal durchlesen, dacht das gröbste noch in erinnerung gehabt zu haben. ich möchte wie im paste nicht alles wiederherstellen und dachte schon auf dem richtigen weg zu sein
<bekks> "zip" ist niemals der richtige Weg.
<C-A-M> ok, falsch ausgedrückt
<k1l> denk dran, dass fat32 nur 4gb files speichern kann. (je nachdem wo du das sicherst)
<k1l> kannst auch einfach mit rsync das ganze home wegsichern
<k1l> !rsync > C-A-M 
<bekks> Nur nicht auf fat32 oder ntfs :)
<kubine>  C-A-M: Informationen zu rsync finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rsync
<k1l> jo
<C-A-M> ich sichere es auf der platte wo sich das system noch drauf befindet auf ner ntfs patition
<bekks> Dann vergiss rsync.
<C-A-M> ok
<C-A-M> habt ihr das ponni umbenannt? war schon ne weile nicht mehr hier :)
<k1l> dann musst du das irgendwie packen, weil sonst die rechte hinüber sind
<k1l> C-A-M: ist nen neuer bot
<C-A-M> genau das waren ja meine befürchtungen
<C-A-M> kann mich noch waage an einen terminalbefehl erinnern der die berechtigungen mit übenimmt beim packen
<bekks> man tar :)
<k1l> schau auf der backup seite.
<C-A-M> ok, seh schon, muss ich mich wohl doch noch einmal komplett durch die wiki ackern. blödes hirnsieb :D
<C-A-M> dachte das ich das nötigste noch weiß, danke
<C-A-M> dann komme ich noch einmal wieder wenn ich die wiki verputzt habe
<C-A-M> ach, eins fällt mir grad spontan noch ein. ich wollte mich nun das erste mal an einer raid1 installation versuchen. wie immer in verbindung mit einem dualboot mit w7
<bekks> Aua
<bekks> Software-RAID und Dualboot ist keine gute Idee.
<C-A-M> dacht ich mir schon das es mit schmerzen verbunden ist :D
<C-A-M> alternativen?
<C-A-M> hab mir nun extra 2 gleiche platten gekauft dafür
<bekks> Kein Dualboot in Verbindung mit Softwareraid.
<bekks> Was erwartest Du Dir denn von einem RAID1?
<C-A-M> ich brauche aber leider immer noch für 2-3 programme das w7, worauf ich gerne endlich mal ganz verzichten wollen würde
<bekks> Und warum genau reicht dann nicht eine VM unter z.B. VirtualBox?
<C-A-M> ich möchte eigentlich nur eine kopie aller wichtigen dateien automatisch gesichert haben
<bekks> Dann vergiss RAID1.
<bekks> RAID ist KEINE Sicherung.
<C-A-M> weil ich da leider noch probleme mit der grafik habe
<C-A-M> habe sonst alles in virtualbox verlagert was geht
<C-A-M> dachte das raid1 die beste lösung ist um sein system und daten zu sichern
<bekks> Völliger Unsinn.
<bekks> Löscht du etwas in deinem Dateisystem, wird es auf beiden Platten gelöscht.
<k1l> C-A-M: und wenn "irgendwas" was löscht hast du trotzdem ncihts mehr. also ist das kein backup
<nibbler_> bekks, C-A-M: schon dualboot mit raid1, aber halt raid1 nur für die linux-/ partition?
<bekks> Ein RAID1 schützt dich NUR vor dem Ausfall einer der beiden Platten.
<bekks> nibbler_: Damit wird das ganze ziemlich unsinnig :)
<C-A-M> jop linux patition pluss der gemeinsam genutzten
<nibbler_> bekks, 1) geschwindigkeitsgewinn beim lesen, 2) kein datenverlust im plattenausfall (nagut.. windows.... verlust?)
<bekks> Mit einem Linux-Softwareraid kann Windows nicht umgehen.
<bekks> nibbler_: Geschwindigkeitsgewinn einzig und allein beim sequentiellen Lesen.
<C-A-M> die sicherung des windows ist mir nicht besonders wichtig
<nibbler_> C-A-M, aber wie becks sagt, raid1!=backup
<nibbler_> bekks, sorry
<C-A-M> die programme werden eh nicht auf C: gesichert und die daten auch nicht
<bekks> C-A-M: Und mit allem anderen kann Windows nicht umgehen.
<nibbler_> bekks, normal sollte auch ein nicht-sequenzielles lesen schneller gehen, vllt sogar noch schneller, es könnten ja beide köpfe gleichzeitig auf nacheinander benötigte positionen.... nicht das ich wüsste ob linux das kann/macht...
<nibbler_> -> halbierung der positionierungszeit
<bekks> nibbler_: gleichzeitig auf nacheinander benötigte ... das IST sequentielles Lesen.
<nibbler_> bekks, sequenziell ist, wenn die daten am stück sind
<C-A-M> um das windows geht es mir auch nicht in erster linie, das kann ruhig ausgeschlossen bleiben. ich brauch windows nur weiterhin lauffähig
<nibbler_> bekks, wenn sektor1 und sektor 45500 angfragt ist, kann jede platte einen ansteuern, und gleichzeitig, oder zumindest ohne erneute positionierung, auslesen
<bekks> C-A-M: Du kannst mit deinem Windows dann keine Daten mehr mit deinem Linux teilen.
<C-A-M> arbeiten tu ich ja hauptsächlich mit ubuntu wo ich auch wichtige und sensieble daten gesichert wissen will und das automatisiert
<bekks> C-A-M: RAID ist keine Sicherung.
<bekks> ! backup > C-A-M 
<C-A-M> aha, da liegt der hund also begraben
<kubine>  C-A-M: Informationen zu Backup finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup
<bekks> ! Datensicherung > C-A-M 
<kubine>  C-A-M: Informationen zu Datensicherung finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung
<k1l> C-A-M: dann nutze die 2. platte für ein backup und nicht als raud
<k1l> *raid
<k1l> z.b. kopieren der wichtigen daten alle X stunden/tage etc
<k1l> weil wenn du dich verklickst und was wichtiges löscht, ist es auch auf beiden platten gelöscht beim raid
<k1l> deswegen ist raid _kein_ backup
<nibbler_> C-A-M, und kopiere intelligent, nicht dass du dir die dateien nullst, und dann dein backup mit nulldateien überschreibst etc.
<C-A-M> also müsste ich dann wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe die beiden neuen 2tb platten als raid1 nur mit ubuntu, und die alte platte mit windows bestücken und im bios das booten von auswählen ?
<bekks> Du hast es falsch verstanden.
<C-A-M> aha, also ist simultanes sichern eurer meinung eher ungünstig
<k1l> nagut, wenn er so geil auf raid ist und kein backup will dann lasst ihn halt
<bekks> C-A-M: Nochmal: RAID ist KEINE Sicherung.
<bekks> Und schon gar nicht simultan.
<C-A-M> hmm, dann hab ich da wohl was total falsch verstanden, gut das ich noch einmal gefragt habe
<nibbler_> %-)
<C-A-M> nagut, damit ich den knoten dann endlich mal aus dem kopf bekomme, bitte noch einmal der reihe nach
<C-A-M> beide platten einbauen, wie gewohnt das dualboot installieren
<C-A-M> dann systeme einrichten
<bekks> Ich denke Du hast drei Platten?
<C-A-M> ja, die alte 1tb
<bekks> Dann benutz die doch.
<C-A-M> zwei neue 2tb platten sind  gestern gekommen die ich eigentlich im raid1 verwenden wollte was ich nun dank eurer tipps wohl nu doch bleiben lassen werde
<C-A-M> die 1tb platte kommt nu in den rechner meiner frau
 * nibbler_ hat sich das zum anlass genommen und sein lausiges rsync backup jetzt mal durch ein ordentliches rsync backup ersetzt
<C-A-M> :D und mir scheint das thema zu hoch zu sein, das kann doch nicht so schwer sein
<C-A-M> werd zum wiederholten mal nicht wirklich schlau aus der wiki
<nibbler_> C-A-M, konkrete frage, was checkst du nicht?
<C-A-M> also wenn ich das nun richtig sehe muss ich auf zwei methoden zurückgreifen
<C-A-M> einmal regelmäßiges komplettes backup
<C-A-M> und dann zb täglich um die wichtigen dateien zu sichern
<nibbler_> C-A-M, kann man machen, muss man aber nicht.
<nibbler_> C-A-M, man kann auch sagen dass einen die systemdateien nicht interessieren, die kriegst du in 0,nix runtergeladen, wertvoll ist alles selbsterstellte und selbstverarbetiete
<C-A-M> jop, am system selber werde ich diesmal auch nix ändern, das hat mich bisher immer nur in schwirigkeiten gebracht
<nibbler_> C-A-M, ich sicher von meinem system nur: /home /etc /var/www und /var/lib/mysql
<k1l> C-A-M: neuinstallieren könntest du ja schnell wieder. deswegen "braucht" man die systemdateien nicht. aber config files und die eigenen daten wären da wichtig
<C-A-M> so habe ich deja dub auch konfiguriert
<nibbler_> C-A-M, wenn dus wirklich nur als user nutzt, reicht es /home zu sichern, wenn du server hast und so, dann halt noch /etc und die server-root-verziehnisse
<C-A-M> jop, hab nen server mit drauf
#ubuntu-de 2012-03-23
<nibbler_> C-A-M, dann die entsprechenden (datenbank) verzeichnisse nicht vergessen
<nibbler_> C-A-M, und datenbanken während des sicherns anhalten!
<C-A-M> jop, da muss ich mich noch einlesen welche verzeichnisse alle für den server nötig sind
<nibbler_> C-A-M, was für nen server hast du laufen?
<C-A-M> apache2
<bekks> oder mysqldump benutzen.
<C-A-M> dazu ist die wiki recht gut, das habe ich schon einmal komplett durch, nur vergesse ich sowas leider immer wieder schnell wenn ich es nicht mehr nutze das wissen
<nibbler_> C-A-M, dann halt die documentRoots und aliases etc sichern, weiss janed was du laufen hast.
<C-A-M> apache2 halt mit php und mysql und einigen modulen, zend usw
<bekks> Also doch mysql-
<C-A-M> jop
<bekks> Dann sind das schonmal zwei Server.
<C-A-M> so gesehen ja
<nibbler_> :-)
<C-A-M> gehört für mich halt zusammen wie die butter aufs brot
<nibbler_> C-A-M, wer / sichert, vergisst nix ;-) (ausser von /var/lib/mysql vs. mysqldump)
<bekks> Es sind zwei völlig getrennte Server.
<C-A-M> weiß ich
<nibbler_> C-A-M, bau dir ein schönes backup, setz dir dann ne virtuelle maschine auf, und restore dein system darein - man sollte sowieso nie das backup, sondern das restore testen
<nibbler_> dann siehste schon wos klemmt
<C-A-M> immer ab / zu sichern dauert dann ja ne kleine ewigkeit :) das restoring habe ich bisher auch noch nie getestet, das sollte ich wohl auch endlich mal angehen
<lordi> hi
<C-A-M> hi
<lordi> kennt sich jemand mit bootchart aus?!
<k1l> !wf > lordi 
<kubine>  lordi: Um möglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte Folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht? Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so? Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversion wird verwendet? Gibt es Fehlermeldungen? Wenn ja, bitte nopasten, z.B. auf http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<nibbler_> C-A-M, ne, dauert keine ewigkeit, man macht das ja inkrementiell
<lordi> alles klar. ich habe bootchart installiert, und es erstellt auch bei /var/log/ eine bootchart.tgz datei
<C-A-M> ahh, ja stimmt
<lordi> nur weiß ich nicht, wie ich die jetzt ausgewertet bekomme. ich lese überall, dass man das auf der homepage machen lassen kann, finde dort aber keine möglichkeit
<daswort> ich kann bootchart, aber bitte die SVG variante hochladen…
<lordi> daswort, ja wo soll ich die denn überhaupt hochladen?
<daswort> @ lordi 
<daswort> wo du möchtest.
<lordi> ach so, du meinst, du kannst das auswerten. wie machst du das? bzw. eigentlich würde ich das gerne selbst machen
<daswort> lade es hoch und ich erkläre es dir :)
<daswort> ist anschaulicher
<k1l> angucken was drin steht. ist wie nen bilderrätsel :)
<lordi> k1l, ich hab nur die gepackten log-dateien, das ist dann wohl mehr als nur ein rätsel
<daswort> k1l, kennst du die Bilderrätsel von "Zimmer frei"?
<daswort> https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=zimmer%20frei%20bilderr%C3%A4tsel
<kubine> Title: zimmer frei bilderrätsel - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<k1l> daswort: klar, ist aber eher was fürs OT :)
<daswort> huch, habe ich gar nicht bemerkt. Aber um diese Zeit…
<C-A-M> scheint leider kein grafisches programm zu geben für die inkrementielle sicherung
<lordi> daswort, hier der link http://www.xup.in/dl,78076057/bootchart.tgz/
<kubine> Title: Download: bootchart.tgz | xup.in (at www.xup.in)
<nibbler_> arrr, lts server hat ne andere unison version als der aktuelle client, wie nachvollziehbar, wie ärgerlich.
<daswort> lordi, sagte ich nicht svg?
<lordi> ja witzig
<lordi> wenn du mir sagst wie
<lordi> das meine ich doch die ganze zeit
<C-A-M> ahh, für rsync gibts grrsync
<k1l> !bootchart > lordi 
<kubine>  lordi: Informationen zu BootChart finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/BootChart
<daswort> Archiv entpacken? lordi 
<lordi> ja, ich hab grad gesehen, dass die enthaltenen logfiles leer sind
 * daswort ist mit langsamen Internet gesegnet @ lordi 
<daswort> lordi, hast du vielleicht das Booten vergessen?
<lordi> daswort,  :-) 
<lordi> daswort, selbstverständlich nicht, aber von mir aus starte ich nochmal neu
<lordi> bis gleich
<daswort> lordi, hast du bootchart auch aktiviert?
<lordi> daswort, die tgz datei hat immer noch nur leere .log dateien und eine header datei
<daswort> Hast du wenigstens die png? 
<daswort> lordi, hast du bootchart auch aktiviert?
<lordi> nein
<lordi> ja
<daswort> Hast du den Artikel gelesen?
<lordi> ja, folgendes: ich hab die datei von der hauptseite genommen, weil die version, die man aus ubuntu installieren kann, "beschnitten" ist
<daswort> Was meinst du mit beschnitten? Etwa ohne Bugs :D
<lordi> http://nopaste.info/a5495e1483.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<lordi> aber du hast recht, ich installier dann mal die kleine version
<lordi> ich möchte eigentlich nur wissen, warum das laden vom login-bildschirm zum desktop so lange dauert.. :-/
<daswort> Hättest du den Artikel gelesen wüsstest du das man auch so als SVG speichern kann.
<lordi> hab ich
<lordi> ganz unten
<lordi> # weglassen
<lordi> äh hinzufügen
<lordi> ich starte jetzt nochmal neu
<lordi> daswort, naja jetzt klappts sogar  -.- 
<daswort> schön, merke repo first!
<daswort> +:
<lordi> ja stimmt schon, ich dachte nur, weil die andere version mehr kann..
<k1l> tjo, hat man ja gesehen :)
<lordi> k1l so ist das leben... :-P
<daswort> Und kannst du es lesen?
<C_A_M> vielen dank euch allen, werd mich wohl morgen in aller frische besser noch einmal damit beschäftigen. schöne nacht euch noch
<bullgard4> Ubuntu 11.10 /var/log/boot.log enthält die Zeile: "*Starting automatic crash report generation [fail]." Wie repariert man das?
<maulwurf> mein notebook (samsung ultrabook Serie 5 530U3B A01) kommt mit Ubuntu recht gut zurecht. Allerdings bricht die WLAN Verbindung unter Akku Betrieb auf einen nicht nutzbaren Wert zusammen. Ich habe ein wenig in der iwconfig nachgesehen und gemerkt, dass der Stromsparmechanismus dafür verantwortlich ist. Mit "sudo iwconfig wlan0 power off" funktioniert alles wunderbar. Meine Frage: Wie kann ich ubuntu mitteilen, dass er das wlan0 nicht in 
<maulwurf> den stromsparmodus setzen soll? bis jetzt muss ich den befehl jedes mal neu eingeben
<FUZxxl> Morgen!
<FUZxxl> Ich habe ein Problem.
<FUZxxl> Ich habe gestern versucht, bumblebee zu installieren, 
<FUZxxl> (das ist ein Programm, um zwischen verschiedenen Graphikkarten zu wechseln)
<FUZxxl> und habe dafür versehentlich nvidia-common installiert.
<FUZxxl> Dann ging die gnome-shell nicht mehr.
<FUZxxl> Also habe ich das Paket entfernt.
<FUZxxl> Dann ging die 3D-Beschleunigung immer noch nicht...
<FUZxxl> Dann habe ich die libgl1-mesa-*-Pakete aufgespielt...
<FUZxxl> Und jetzt geht die Gnome-Shell nicht mehr.
<FUZxxl> Was habe ich getan?
<FUZxxl> Würde es gehen, wenn ich einfach mit btrfs subvolume mein / zurücksetze?
<bullgard4> FUZxxl: Wenn "die GNOME Shell nicht mehr geht" dann gibt es sicherlich eine diesbezügliche Fehlermeldung in ~/.xsession-errors. Wie lautet diese?
<FUZxxl> Da gibt es nichts.
<FUZxxl> Wahrscheinlich, weil ich jetzt wieder eine neue X-session offen habe.
<FUZxxl> Ich glaube, ich spiele das System aus einem btrfs-Snapshot wieder zurück.
<FUZxxl> OKay. Das Problem ist gelöst:
<FUZxxl> Ich habe einfach einen Snapshot zurückgespielt.
<FUZxxl> Jetzt sind alle Änderungen am Betriebssystem seit gestern Abend 22:07 zurückgesetzt.
<FUZxxl> BTRFS FTW!
<rumpe1> FUZxxl, zurückspielen? ... muss man da nicht einfach nur den snapshot mounten?
<FUZxxl> Nicht ganz....
<FUZxxl> Ich will ja, dass das Snapshot in Zukunft unter / gemountet wird.
<FUZxxl> Also muss man folgendes tun:
<FUZxxl> mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
 * LetoThe2nd findet, sowas würde gut ins wiki passen :)
<FUZxxl> mv /mnt/@ /mnt/@-badroot
<FUZxxl> mv /mnt/@<snapshot> /mnt/@
<FUZxxl> Ubuntu mountet normalerweise das SUbvolume @
<FUZxxl> Also muss man die einfach umbenennen
<rumpe1> FUZxxl, afaik muss man garnix umbennen. Einfach das subvolume als mount-parameter setzen.
<nibbler_> FUZxxl, eine langfristige verwendung des snapshots kostet aber speicherplatz
<nibbler_> also is rollback schon sinnvoll schätz isch
<FUZxxl> rumpe1: Auf ubuntu.com sagen sie, dass das so nicht geht. Sie empfehlen die von mir genannte Vorgehensweise
<FUZxxl> nibbler_: Wie meinst du das?
<FUZxxl> nibbler_: Ich lösche die Snapshots ab und zu.
<FUZxxl> Ich benutze das Feature nur auf / (ohne /home und /tmp)
<FUZxxl> Da verändert sich nicht genug, als dass man sehr viel durch die hunert Snapshots verschwendet.
<nibbler_> FUZxxl, aso, dachte du meintest vorher, dass du von nunan den snapshot mountest und darauf weiterarbeitest.... 
<FUZxxl> Genau das mache ich.
<FUZxxl> Ich finde, dass ist das Killerfeature von btrfs
<FUZxxl> Bislang hießen fehlgeschlagene Paketinstallationen für mich meistens Neuinstallation oder viele graue Haare.
<FUZxxl> Jetzt einfach nur Snapshot zurückspielen...
<nabda> hi @ll zusammen
<nabda> jemand hier?
<deem> nein. niemand
<nabda> gut :O
<geser> das ging ja schnell
<deem> ich sagte doch, dass niemand da ist
<geser> :)
<Apotheker> join #ubuntuusers
<yezariaely> mein ubuntu hat gdm und ähnliche wichtige dinge im autoremove drin. Irgendeine Idee was ich machen kann um das zu beheben?
<dadrc> Welche Ubuntuversion?
<yezariaely> oneiric
<yezariaely> ich wollte irgendein libnotify packet installieren dann gabs fehler und danach kam diese meldung im autoremove
<yezariaely> dadrc: irgendeine idee?
<yezariaely> oder was ich probieren könnte?
<bullgard4> yezariaely: Was meinst Du genau mit "autoremove"?
<LetoThe2nd> naja, bei nem normalen ubuntu 11.10 ist gdm eigentlich gar nicht da. ich vermute eher, den hat irgendwas mit reingezogen, aber er wird eh nicht benutzt.
<yezariaely> achso
<yezariaely> dann ist das also gar nicht so tragisch
<LetoThe2nd> im allgemeinen sollte es lightdm sien.
<yezariaely> bullgard4: apt-get autoremove würde die packete entfernen
<yezariaely> LetoThe2nd:  ach :) wunderbar. lightdm läuft. dann kann ich also gefahrlos autoremove machen ;)
<LetoThe2nd> yezariaely: ausser natürlich du möchtest uns noch irgendetwas über deine spezifische ubuntu-version sagen... ansonten denke ich passt das.
<yezariaely> puh. habe schon gedacht ich habe mir meine installation verbockt
<bullgard4> yezariaely: Ich habe Dein Problem noch nicht richtig verstanden. Du hast Angst, daß Du ein wichtiges DEB-Programmpaket verlierst?
<yezariaely> LetoThe2nd:  nein, die ist relativ frisch installiert und noch nicht viel konfiguriert
<LetoThe2nd> yezariaely: dann wundert mich eher wo das herkommt.
<yezariaely> bullgard4: apt-get sagte mir bei der installation eines packetes das folgende packete nicht mehr benötigt werden (u.a. gdm)
<yezariaely> bullgard4: und mein (älteres) ubuntu wissen sagte mir, mist gdm ist der display manager, den brauchst du
<yezariaely> ergo, war meine schlussfolgerung ist irgendwas kaputt. dass mittlerweile ja lightdm läuft hatte ich nicht bedacht
<san04> Ich versuche gerade Ubuntu 11.10 mit Verschlüsselung zu installieren, auch mit Alternate-Installation leider nur schwarzer Bildschirm bei Neustart, jemand andere Ideen?
<bullgard4> yezariaely: Aus der Art Deiner Fragestellung vermute ich, daß Du noch nicht so lange mit Ubuntu arbeitest. --  Auf meinem Ubuntu 11.10 ist gdm nicht installiert. Normalerweise kommst Du in Ubuntu 11.10 mit LightDM aus.
<LetoThe2nd> eigentlich ist ja schon lange alles geklärt. *offtocaffeeine*
<bullgard4> yezariaely: Du benötigst also nicht das Paket »gdm«.
<yezariaely> bullgard4: ja, das ist mir mittlerwile klar
<bullgard4> yezariaely: Ok. --  Ist noch eine Frage offen?
<yezariaely> nö
<yezariaely> bzw joah
<yezariaely> warum ist der gdm installiert ;-) aber das muss ich selber nachvollziehen
<bullgard4> yezariaely: Wahrscheinlich hast Du eine Fehlbedienung vorgenommen.
<yezariaely> lol
<LetoThe2nd> yezariaely: tendenziell mal /var/log/dpkg.log
<LetoThe2nd> yezariaely: oder hübscher /var/log/apt/history.log, einfach mal durchgreppen
<yezariaely> LetoThe2nd: schon dabei. ich habe vor einiger zeit eine alte version eines packetes über apt-get installiert (mit =VERSIONSNUMMER) und da hats mir vermutlich die abhängigkeiten der alten version mit reingezogen
<yezariaely> das sagt zumindest das log
<LetoThe2nd> yezariaely: gut möglich. im apt-log sollte das gut findbar sein.
<yezariaely> allerdings habe ich das nur gemacht, weil die abhängigkeiten kaputt waren. mal schauen ob ich noch rausbekomme welche das waren
<LetoThe2nd> have fun
<yezariaely> danke für eure hilfe!
<bullgard4> yezariaely: Viel Spaß mit Ubuntu!
<yezariaely> bullgard4: danke, hatte ich schon die letzten 6 jahre ;-)
<bullgard4> Ubuntu 11.10 /var/log/boot.log enthält die Zeile: "*Starting automatic crash report generation [fail]." Wie repariert man das?
<koegs> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/778587
<kubine> Title: Bug #778587 “starting automatic crash report generation failed ...” : Bugs : “apport” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<bullgard4> [gelöst]
<pc-world> Erstmal, ich hab Ubuntu 10.10. Zweitens, ich hab einen WLAN-Adapter per USB angeschlossen. "rfkill list" zeigt an dass der Adapter weder soft- noch hard-blocked ist, und bei "sudo ifconfig wlan1 up" kommen auch keine Fehlermeldungen. Trotzdem wird oben im GNOME-Netzwerk-Menü "Funknetzwerke sind deaktiviert" angezeigt. Woran könnte das liegen?
<k1l> erstmal hat 10.10 nur noch bis april support. da solltest du dich gedanklich schonmal auf ein upgrade gefasst machen. 2. hast du was in die networt interfaces geschrieben? weil dann streikt der networkmanager
<pc-world> Network interfaces war welche Datei? Und ein Upgrade werde ich wohl oder übel bald machen, danke für den Hinweis mit April, war mir nicht bewusst. Und der network manager ist doch das Programm, was sich deutsch als "Netzwerkverbindungen" versteht?
<pc-world> ich vermute mal dass /etc/network/interfaces gemeint ist. Hatte dort tatsächlich mal Änderungen gemacht, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob ich alle wieder rückgängig gemacht habe. Zur Zeit sind "auto lo" und "iface lo inet loopback" drin, ist das Standard?
<k1l> jo, das ist standard. sollte also nicht der fehler sein
<k1l> auf aktivieren kannst du in dem menü vom NM nicht klicken?
<k1l> ansonsten musst du mal zum passenden treiber gucken für deinen chipsatz
<pc-world> nein, ist ausgegraut und dort steht unter der Überschrift vom Adapter "Funkverbindungen sind deaktiviert". Treiber sollte eigentlich installiert sein, da es vor einiger Zeit noch geklappt hat
<pc-world> ich seh grade sogar, dass "sudo iwlist scan" die access points in der Umgebung korrekt anzeigt, also wird es irgendein Problem mit dem network manager sein
<p01nt3r> wie ist das bei mint eig., gibts da auch genauso ne lts-version wie bei ubuntu? oder wird das einfach übernommen?
<p01nt3r> aargh, falscher chan xD
<pc-world> Unter /var/lib/NetworkManager ist WirelessEnabled auf false gesetzt. Änder ich den Wert auf true, und führ "sudo service network-manager restart" aus, wird der Wert wieder auf false geändert
<mrkramps> pc-world: sind bei dir jetzt beide wlan-adapter aktiv?
<pc-world> mrkramps: wlan0 ist das eingebaute WLAN (im PC), aus irgendeinem Grund ist der aber hard-blocked (funktioniert auch afaik in Windows nicht). Netzwerke werden bei "iwlist scan" angezeigt für wlan1 (WLAN-USB-Stick), nur meint der network manager dass WLAN deaktiviert sei
<mrkramps> hast du dem netzwerkmanager denn auh gesagt, welches wlan du verwendest?
<mrkramps> bzw. welchen adapter
<pc-world> mrkramps: wahrscheinlich nicht, wie kann ich das?
<pc-world> er zeigt beide Adapter als deaktiviert an im gnome-applet
<mrkramps> das ist ungünstig… mit dem network-manager kann ich dir leider auch nicht weiterhelfen, weil ich den selber nicht benutze
<pc-world> aus irgendeinem Grund ändert der nm ja WirelessEnabled auf false in der config (oder was auch immer NetworkManager.state ist)
<pc-world> eigentlich will ich nur ein ad-hoc-Netzwerk erstellen (im Internet bin ich per LAN), was für ein Tool ich da nutze ist mir eigentlich egal, wobei eine GUI schon hilfreich wäre
<mrkramps> damit bin ich noch mehr überfragg
<mrkramps> ich zieh mich hier mal raus…
<jules> hallo, ich habe gerade von ubuntu 11.10 auf 12.04 Beta upgraded. die PPA sind aut. disabled... werden die spätẻr wieder enabled oder so? es sind PPA für LENSES. Vielen Dank
<TheInfinity> jules: beta zeugs wird in #ubuntu-de+1 supported :)
<k1l> jules: bis zum release von 12.04 support dazu bitte in #ubuntu+1 oder #ubuntu-de+1 . die ppas werden deaktiviert. die muss man dann selbstständig wieder aktivieren wenn das ppa überhaupt pakete für 12.04 anbietet
<jules> alles klar, vielen DANK :-) läuft  stabil diese beta 12.04
<digitaloktay> +1 ist invite
<jules> danke... 
<jules> schönen tag noch :-)
<k1l> digitaloktay: geklärt
<digitaloktay> hm war da was bestimmtes los ?? ^^
<k1l> nee
<gandaro> ich hatte gerade "kernel-oops" -- sollte man sowas irgendwie an die kernelentwickler melden oder was ist das?
<gandaro> mein laptop hat, nachdem ich ihn "zwangsausgeschaltet" habe, beim starten auch komische, wiederholende geräusche gemacht. kann das auch einfach ein hardwarefehler sein?
<TheInfinity> gandaro: erstmal schauen was da überhaupt los war.
<TheInfinity> gandaro: und - ja @hardware
<gandaro> wie schau ich denn was los war?
<gandaro> und wo
<TheInfinity> gandaro: https://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=de&q=kernel+oops+debug&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<kubine> Title: kernel oops debug - Google Search (at www.google.com)
<ohcibi> wie kann man denn die reihenfolge von den symbolen links in der leiste veraendern?
<ohcibi> in unity mein ich
<x3oo> hi kann mir jemand sagen wie ich lubuntu auf ner sdkarte installiere die in ein eeepc alter sorte soll?
<jokrebel> ohcibi: Anklicken (und taste halten) und dort hin ziehen wo Du es haben willst.
<ohcibi> jokrebel: dann bewegen sich alle symbole und wenn ich loslasse springen die wieder zurueck
<daswort> ohcibi nach rechts aus der leiste ziehen
<ohcibi> das macht keinen unterschied ob ich die maus auf der leiste habe oder weiter rechts, die bewegen sich nur nach oben oder unten, wenn ich da ein symbol draggen will
<jokrebel> ohcibi: Dann ist da was faul. Hier klappt das (grade nochmal gegengeprüft) unter 11.10 und 12.04 einwandfrei
<daswort> jokrebel +1
<ohcibi> das sieht eher aus, als ob das dafuer is, dass man schneller durch die liste gucken kann, wenn man viele symbole hat
<ohcibi> prima, bei mir hat das noch nie funktioniert, egal wo ich ubuntu installiert habe
<daswort> Wie gesagt, nach RECHTS! Sonst ist zum navigieren durch die lange liste.
<daswort> Nicht schräg nach oben oder so…
<ohcibi> unsinn
<ohcibi> der trick ist laenger geklickt halten
<ohcibi> gerade gemerkt beim versuch das "nach rechts" rauszuziehen
<ohcibi> trotzdem danke
<ohcibi> ich hab die maus immer zu schnell direkt nachm klicken bewegt 8-))
<jokrebel> [17:57] <ohcibi> der trick ist laenger geklickt halten ---- und wo ist da der unterschied zu " Anklicken (und taste halten)"?
<ohcibi> jokrebel: gar nicht, aber es ist ein unterschied zu "nach rechts rausziehen"
<ohcibi> jokrebel: von daher ueberlesen, aber wie gesagt, danke 8-))
<daswort> Also beim mit gehts auch wenn ich nur kurz klicke [ca ~ 400ms lang].
<ohcibi> lol
<ohcibi> das hast du gestoppt? 8-))
<ohcibi> daswort: 400ms is immerhin fast ne halbe sekunde, ich hab wirklich immer direkt nachm klicken die maus gezogen.. ungeduld eben...
 * jokrebel ist schon älter und klickt deshalb vermutlich auch langsamer. (Weshalb es hier auch ohne "rechts Rausziehen" geht)
<ohcibi> und dann is man eben sofort in dem scroll-modus
<ohcibi> jokrebel: das hat mir echts oder links gar nix zu tun, du hattest von anfang an recht 8-))
<ohcibi> jokrebel: aber das mit dem aelter koennte sein >8-)
 * daswort hält ohcibi einen 24 monatigen Vertrag für "Geduld" vor die Nase. (VORTEILSPREIS!)
<ohcibi> nix!
<ohcibi> ich nutz das eh nie selbst 8-))
<x3oo> hi
<x3oo> wie installier ich ubuntu auf ne sdkarte?
<x3oo> geht das über den normalen installer?
<koegs> ja
<daswort> Installieren und beim Partitionieren die SD-Karte wählen.
<daswort> Swap u.U. weg lassen.
<bullgard4> Ubuntu-11.10  /var/log/boot.log enthält die Zeile: "* Starting regular background program processing daemon [OK]." Ist damit das Programm »cron« gemeint? (ubuntu.com enthält erstaunlich wenig solcher Meldungen.)
<jokrebel> bullgard4: Was willst Du uns damit sagen? Wo ist das Problem? Was geht nicht?
<bullgard4> jokrebel: Ich möchte gern wissen, welches Programm mit "regular background program processing daemon" gemeint ist. 
<jokrebel> bullgard4: Neugierde hat aber IMHO erstmal nicht mit Support (siehe Topic und http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Support_(Dienstleistung) ) zu tun.
<bekks> Zumal der erste google-Treffer mit diesen fünf Worten bereits die Lösung ergibt.
<Ardalrian> Guten Abend! :-)
<bullgard4> jokrebel: oO
<jokrebel> bullgard4: Auch wenn es noch (und immer mehr) Offtopic ist - Was möchtest Du mir damit sagen?
<bullgard4> jokrebel: Daß Du Dir mal selbst den Artikel durchlesen solltest, dessen Link Du mir geschickt hast.
<jokrebel> bullgard4: Hab ich - Was an "Der Support ... ist eine (_)problemorientierte(_) Beratungstätigkeit" ist unklar? _WO_ ist Dein Problem? Überdenke Deine Ignorliste (Bekks nannte vielleicht den für Dich relevanten Hinweis). Und alles weitere bitte endlich nach Offtopic verschieben, Danke.
<Ijon_Tichi> moin
<Ijon_Tichi> ich will mit firefox 11.0 und ubuntu 10.04 websdr hören, welches java benötigt. ich habe openjdk-6 und icedtea-6 installiert und auch den link zu der .
<Ijon_Tichi> *.so gesetzt, aber die webseite bleibt stumm
<Ijon_Tichi> woran mag das liegen?
<k1l_> vlt läuft der kram nur mit sun-jav?
<Ijon_Tichi> hm, stimmt des könnt ich mal ausprobieren
<bekks> HAst du denn sonst Sound?
<Ijon_Tichi> sinst hab ich überall sound
<Ijon_Tichi> das VU meter auf den seiten schlägt auch garnicht aus
<Ijon_Tichi> kann ich das sun java parallel installieren und dann per alternative auswählen oder sollte ich das openjdk wegwerfen (hab sonst nix java abhängiges drauf)
<bekks> Du solltest Dich für eins von beiden entscheiden.
<Ijon_Tichi> ok, dann weg mit dem openjdk
<Ijon_Tichi> k1l_: bekks jetzt tut es, danke
<Adler> irc.uugrn.org:6667
<pog> ist das 12.04 eigentlich schon das "aktuelle" LTS?
<role> Hallo alle zusammen
<pog> hallo role
<role> an wen muss ich mich wenden wenn ich bei ubuntu mit programmieren möchte ?
<dadrc> pog, da 12.04 noch nicht raus ist, ist es auch noch kein LTS ;)
<ppq> role: das haben wir doch schon beantwortet im offtopic ;) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<kubine> Title: ContributeToUbuntu - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<pog> ok, dadrc thanks
<k1l_> role: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/ubuntu-12-04-development-update-18/  da ist erwähnt, wo noch wie wer mitmachen kann wenn es jetzt speziell bei ubuntu sein soll
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu 12.04 Development Update (at www.omgubuntu.co.uk)
<bekks> role: Was möchtest Du denn programmieren?
 * bekks ist einfach neugierig
<pog> ich hab gesehen, dass man mit remastersys eine Live-CD bauen kann, ich frage mich, ob man sein System nicht einfach aus sich selbst mirrorn kann. 
<role> also zunächst eher kleinere sachen vielleicht mal ein kleines Ticket bis jetzt bin ich viel im web tätig also php kann ich 
<bekks> role: Und richtige Programmiersprachen? :)
<ppq> pog: du meinst, aus dem laufenden system zwecks backup ne livecd basteln? kann man, ist aber sehr umständlich
<pog> even, ich moechte einen "normalen Mirror" falls mein PC mal abliegt.
<role> naja was heißt richtig programmiersprachen.. etwas c++ und java kann ich auch 
<role> sind aber weitaus nur grundkenntnisse
<pog> ich frage mich, ob man das mit rsync hinbekaeme, habe eine Anleitung, da zieht sich aber ein anderer PC2 den Mirror von PC1
<pog> na, mit php5 kann man ja fast alles machen.
<role> stimmt schon, nur ich würde nur gerne mehr lernen an sprachen
<pog> der Nachteil an php ist, dass es weniger fuer lokales Scripting verwendet wird.
<potzblitz> braucht man für videos.arte.tv flash 11? kann es mit flash 10 nicht betrachten. falls ja, woher bekomme ich 11?
<bekks> pog: Äh nein. Mit php5 kann man wirklich nicht mal ansatzweise alles machen :)
<bekks> potzblitz: www.adobe.de
<pog> bekks: was meist Du konkret, was man nicht machen koennte?
<potzblitz> bekks, nicht automatisch als add-in?
<role> es kommt drauf an was man machen will
<ppq> potzblitz: veraltete flash-versionen sind voll von sicherheitslücken. neue auch, aber da ist wenigstens die mehrzahl noch nicht bekannt.
<role> meiner meinung nach ist php sehr gut für internet seiten
<role> doch für locale-scripts finde ich perl ziemlich gut
<ppq> potzblitz: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Adobe_Flash
<kubine> Title: Adobe Flash › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> pog: Klassische Shell-Programmierung ist Selbstmord mit PHP zum Beispiel.
<pog> role: ja dort wird es halt am meisten Verwendet (bin grad am anschauen des Zend-Frameworks:-)
<role> das kann ich schon ziemlich gut!
<role> auf der arbeit benutzen wir und es ist einer der besten fw
<pog> role: gut, wenn ich mal eine Frage habe, hoffe, Du bist das Wochende spez. Sonntags im Chat.
<role> bin ich ab jetzt
<role> hast du schon was großes mit zend gebaut ?
<pog> ich hab den Quickstart implementiert... bei der Auth bin ich schon gescheitert...
<bekks> role: Was meinst du mit "fw"?
<role> framework
<bekks> Zend ist ein grauenvollen Framework :)
<bekks> -n+s
<role> das lernt man alles ganz schnell das manuel ist meiner meinung nach sehr gut
<pog> neine, nein, role, aber ev. kann ich in eine Firma arbeiten, die sowas braucht.
<role> das ist natürlich gut
<role> ich arbeiter in einer agentur
<pog> ich haette vermutlich mal symfony 2. getestet, aber die Firma hat mich in Zend eingefuehrt.
<ppq> role: wechsel doch bitte rüber in den offtopic-channel, wo du schon bist unter anderem nick.
<ppq> !ot > role
<kubine>  role: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<pog> ich denke mir, wenn man mal ein MVC-Framework versteht, kann man auch ein anderes anwenden.
<role> okay tut mir leid werde ich machen schönen abend noch :)
<pog> gehen wir offtopic.
<role> schreibe mich da mal an
<role> ich heiße da roleagent
<smeexs> guten abend 
<pog> wie funkionieren eigentlich die bootbaren USB-Sticks wenn man mit iso arbeitet? wird da ein kleines System gestartet, das iso irgenwie mountet? 
<smeexs> gibts bei ubuntu 11.10 auch eine art bandbreitenbeschränkung wie unter windows ? (eine limitirierung der habl-offenen verbindungen)
<smeexs> weil wenn ich nur ein file runter lade geht nebenher kaum etwas im browser , bzw nur mit glück 
<smeexs> also ich würde die anzahl der gleichzeitigen halboffenen verbindungen gerne erhöhen
<bekks> smeexs: Eine Limitierung der Verbindungsanzahl hat _nichts_ mit Priorisierung oder gar Bandbreitenlimitierung zu tun.
<bekks> Warum willst Du sie erhöhen? Welches konkrete Problem steht dahinter?
<smeexs> ja unter windows wurde das so genannt 
<smeexs> das limit dürfte im moment bei 10 liegen 
<bekks> "dürfte"?
<bekks> Kannst Du bitte sehr viel konkreter werden? :)
<bekks> Und halboffene Verbindungen haben auch _nichts_ mit dem Default von max. 10 paralleln Downloads in Firefox zu tun.
<smeexs> konkreter als "ich würde gern die anzahl der gleichzeitigen halboffenen verbindungen erhöhen" ?
<bekks> Warum?
<smeexs> bitte bekks 
<bekks> Was genau bringen Dir halboffene Verbindungen?
<smeexs> alleine skype und chrome reicht schon damit das limit erreicht wird 
<smeexs> wenn ich nur ein file runterlade in debug geht nebenher so gut wie nichts mehrs
<bekks> Ich glaube, du verwechselst da mindenstens vier Dinge.
<smeexs> wenn das limit überschritten wird geht keine anfrage mehr raus 
<smeexs> nein ich verwechsel da nichts 
<bekks> Das ist Blödsinn.
<smeexs> wenn du meinst 
<bekks> Das meine ich nicht nur, das weiß ich sogar :>
<smeexs> was ist denn eine halboffene verbidnung deiner meinung nach 
<smeexs> und warum denkst du wurde das limit eingeführt
<smeexs> seit xp sp2 .. linux nutz ich erst ein halbes jahr wirklich 
<bekks> Dieses Limit wurde niemals eingeführt.
<bekks> Das gabs auch unter Windows noch nie.
<smeexs> ^^
<smeexs> ja is gut 
<k1l_> eigentlich sollte das automagisch geregelt werden
<sysdef> ich wuerde sie nutzen um den stack zu entlasten bei syn flood attacks. testweise, aus spass
<bekks> Abgesehen davon dass halboffene Verbindungen nach 90s automatisch beendet werden, gibt es dieses Limit von "10" einfach nicht. Damit wäre es z.B. völlig unmöglich bittorrent zu betreiben. Und auch mehr als 10 Webseiten zu besuchen, weil die ja spontan pro URL mindestens zwei Verbindungen aufmachen.
<smeexs> bekks wenn die verbindung da ist ist es keine halboffene mehr , die halboffene ist nur die anfrage 
<bekks> Und was passiert, wenn Dir niemand auf deinen Handshake antwortet?
<smeexs> und wenn das limit überschritten ist dauert es bis die anfrage mal raus geht , antwortet der server kann ich 20 hd streams neben einanders schauen 
<bekks> Dann sitzt du 90s vor 10 Fenstern, bis Du die Meldung bekommst: "Die Webseite antwortet nicht"? Die Realität sieht anders aus.
<smeexs> bekks hier ein artikel über das limit http://bit.ly/GTruhX
<kubine> Title: WinXP SP2 Verbindungslimit - appleJuicenet.de :: Wiki (at bit.ly)
<smeexs> bekks hier ein patch um das limit auf zu heben http://bit.ly/w0d3sp
<kubine> Title: TCP-Z: Limit für halboffene Verbindungen unter Vista und Windows 7 komfortabel wegpatchen (at bit.ly)
<bekks> Wenn, dann *.microsoft.com - alles andere ist Hörensagen.
<smeexs> gut dann hier von ms http://support.microsoft.com/kb/969710/de
<kubine> Title: Zum Aktivieren des halb offenen TCP-Verbindungen-Grenzwert in Windows Vista mit Service Pack 2 und Windows Server 2008 mit Service Pack 2 (at support.microsoft.com)
<bekks> Standardmäßig ist die Beschränkung halb offene TCP-Verbindungen in Windows Server 2008 mit Service Pack 2 (SP2) und in Windows Vista mit Service Pack 2 (SP2) deaktiviert.
<smeexs> auch wenn teile der angaben nicht stimmen (welche windows versionen betroffen sind) 
<bekks> ERSTER Satz aus deinem MS-Link. Bitte erst lesen, dann Unsinn erzählen.
<smeexs> jo die meisten haben aber xp oder windows 7 und da besteht die beschränkung auch 
<smeexs> nur in der w7 ultimate nicht 
<bekks> Können wir diesen Nicht-Ubuntu-Unsinn wenn dann bitte nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic verschieben?
<smeexs> alter echt du hilfst mir null 
<smeexs> warum meldest du dich überhaupt wenn du über das thema keine ahnung hast
<bekks> LOL
<bekks> EOD.
<daswort> möp
<smeexs> eine art beschränkung dürfte unter ubuntu auch bestehen weil sobald ich eine file runter lade (torrent) kann ich nebenher kaum noch surfen 
<daswort> DIe Beschränkung heißt nicht zufällig "Bandbreite"?
<smeexs> das möcht ich wissen , die links hab ich nur gepostet weil du meinst das gibt es nicht weder unter windows noch sonst wo 
<smeexs> ich hab 12MB down 1MB up
<daswort> Und auch mal geschaut wie viel genutzt wird etwa mit iftop?
<smeexs> meinst du die bandbreite oder die halb offenen 
<daswort> wie gesagt bandbreite
<smeexs> an dem liegt nichts 
<smeexs> mit MB mein ich megabyte wie sollt ich 12MB/s verbrauchen mit einem download und ein od zwei stream seiten 
<smeexs> das ist auch reproduzierbar 
<smeexs> nicht nur auf meinem rechner/netzwerk
<daswort> Sagtest du nicht TORRENT?
<smeexs> ja torrent
<smeexs> torrent ist aber nicht das problem sondern nur das nebenher surfen 
<smeexs> bandbreite is noch genug vorhanden sobald die verbindung da ist laufen auch 3 hd streams nebeneinander ohne prob
<smeexs> aber wennn eben die anzahl der halb offenen verbraucht ist dauert bis die anfrage raus geht , wenn überhaupt 
<smeexs> verbraucht durch den torrentclient
<daswort> Halboffene was? (Habe die Diskussion nicht verfolgt)
<smeexs> halboffene verbindungen
<daswort> Und was ist das?
<smeexs> wenn dein limit der halboffenen sagen wir 10 beträgt bedeutet das dass du nur 10 webseiten GLEICHZEITIG aufrufen (bzw die anfrage stellen) kannst 
<bekks> Das ist BLÖDSINN!
<bekks> HAlboffene Verbindungen sind was völlig anderes.
<smeexs> oder bei torrents dass du nur 10 peers gleichzeitig anfragen kannst
<bekks> Auch das ist Blödsinn.
<smeexs> ignor bekks
<k1l_> smeexs: stell das in deinem client ein
<k1l_> und öffen nicht drölfmillionen verbindungen, wenn dein router das nicht mitmacht.
<smeexs> ja klar könnte ich das im torrentclient auf sagen wir 5 setzen 
<daswort> Ich rate mal in blaue weil ich echt nicht weiß was du meinst. Kann dein Browser HTTP-Pipelining?
<k1l_> ansonsten kannst du dich netstat ml austoben
<k1l_> *dich mit netstat mal
<smeexs> dann dauerts aber merklich länger bis er die peers findet
<smeexs> ich schau mal 
<k1l_> ja das ist doch sinn der sache
<daswort> Welcher Client?
<k1l_> entweder vollgas fürs filesharing und nur schlechtes browsen oder halt nebenher browsen und begrenztes filesharing
<smeexs> nein der sinn der sache (des limits) war eigentlich dass bei einer infektion nicht so viel raus geht , loic wird auch ausgebremst 
<bekks> OMG. Noch mehr Unwissen.
<smeexs> meinst nicht dass das etwas ein flaschenhals ist , ich hab bandbreite ohne ende und dann wird man so ausgebremst 
<smeexs> unter windows gibts einige patch mit denen man das limit rauf setzen kann 
<daswort> Sagtest du Bandbreite ohne Ende mit 12mbit/s ?
<smeexs> nein 12 MB
<smeexs> megabyte
<bekks> Da sind also 96MBit/s.
<sysdef> 12 megabyte bandbreite?
<smeexs> kabel anschluss 
<smeexs> ichwohn in österreich
<bekks> Also einen 100MBit/s Anschluss?
<smeexs> die schreiben das bei uns noch kleiner an 
<daswort> Eu, mit Drosslung?
<bekks> daswort: Mit Komprimierung ;)
<smeexs> nein keine drossel oder limitierung
<daswort> Ich dachte die Kabelbetreiber Drosseln torrent oder andere Dienste *an Studie denk*
<smeexs> wie gesagt ich wohn in österreich 
<daswort> Ach das wusste ich nicht. 
<smeexs> bei uns wurde noch niemand verhaftet oder hat ein anwaltsschreiben erhalten und wir haben ein recht auf eine privatkopie die wir auch im freundeskreis legal weiter schenken dürfen 
<smeexs> dafür zahlen wie urheberrechtsabgabe auf alle leer-datenträger 
<smeexs> ca 25-30cent pro leere dvd 
<smeexs> ca 10 euro bei einer festplatte
<k1l_> wird aber etwas offtopic spezifisch. dafür wäre besser #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<dreamon_> Hmm.. Ich glaube das wird von der Maut finanziert.. ;)
<smeexs> ja eigentlich hoff ich noch immer dass mir wer sagt wie ich das erhöhen kann 
<smeexs> möglichst ohne dass ich nochmal erklären muss was das eigentlich ist
<k1l_> smeexs: ich denke dein windows ansatz ist ein reines windows problem
<smeexs> ich mach mal so ne netstad abfrage 
<daswort> Wenn smeexs mir einen Link gibt der erklärt was halboffene Verbindungen sind dann vergesse ich meinen Telekomfrust.
<k1l_> daswort: google mal danach da findest unendliche filesharing windows probleme. mit ubuntu findest nur einen treffer und der sagt: wird bei ubuntu nicht geregelt
<smeexs> jo das verhalten und die auswirkungen sind die selben deswegen kann ich das nicht ganz glauben 
<smeexs> les mir grad dias von netstat durch kannte das noch nicht 
<daswort> dias? 
<alamar> smeexs: sysctl net.ipv4.netfilter.ip_conntrack_max 
<smeexs> was bewirkt das 
<bekks> alamar: Das ist Unsinn :)
<bekks> Weil sich DAS ausschliesslich auf netfilter bezieht.
<bekks> Und wenn man kein netfilter einsetzt, macht das genau gar nichts. Und selbst wenn man netfilter einsetzt, muss man dann auch noch das connection tracking benutzen.
<MarkusH> moin
<smeexs> hi auch
<daswort> halllö
<smeexs> die ganzen linux programme sind mir noch nicht wirklich geläufig , bin erst vor 2-3 monaten komplett umgestiegen
<MarkusH> smeexs: learning by doing ;)
<MarkusH> wir haben alle so angefangen ^^
<smeexs> jo probleme hab ich eh nicht wirklich funzt eh alles und das auf 4 rechnern 
<smeexs> das mit den halboffenen werd ich schon raus bekommen woran das liegt
#ubuntu-de 2012-03-24
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 11.10 GNOME Shell 3.2.1] Wie läßt man sich den Ladezustand des eingebauten Akkus in einem Laptopcomputer anzeigen? Systemeinstellungen > Leistung zeigt ihn nicht an.
<spY|da> bullgard4, muss es grafisch irgendwo in die taskbar eingebaut seinß 
<spY|da> in /proc/acpi muss nen battery drin sein 
<sysdef> bullgard4: http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/artikel/56586/akkulaufzeit-anzeigen.html (powered by google)
<kubine> Title: Akkulaufzeit anzeigen? - Sonstige Hardware - Ubuntu-Forum & Kubuntu-Forum | www.Ubuntu-Forum.de (at www.ubuntu-forum.de)
<bullgard4> spY|da: /proc/acpi kenne ich, und das funktioniert. Aber ich suche die GUI-basierte Lösung. Die bietet eine schnellere Übersicht. 
<spY|da> ich habs in zsh drin, und jedes meiner terminals zeigts mir an 
<spY|da> aber mit gui kann ich leider nicht helfen 
<sysdef> bullgard4: wenn der akku erkannt wird und du gui suchst: google bildersuche-> "gnome+akku" -> http://ubuntu.blog.de/2006/10/25/gnome_power_manager_2_16~1259558/
<kubine> Title: GNOME Power Manager 2.16.1 - Ubuntublog.de - Dein Magazin rund um Ubuntu Linux (at ubuntu.blog.de)
<k1l> bullgard4: guck mal in die systemeinstellungen und dann dort nach dem akku. unter unity muss man es erst einstellen, dass das icon immer angezeigt wird.
<nabda> moin moin zusammne
<nabda> ich hab ne frage, kann einer helfen
<k1l> !wf? > nabda 
<k1l> !wf > nabda 
<kubine>  nabda: Um möglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte Folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht? Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so? Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversion wird verwendet? Gibt es Fehlermeldungen? Wenn ja, bitte nopasten, z.B. auf http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<nabda> ich hab kaputte hdd und möchte  mit ubuntu die technischen daten auslesen, grafikarte prozzesor und ram und sowas, wie kann ich das ma besten machen
<nabda> ich möchte quasie meinen rechner auslesen
<k1l> "sudo lshw" im terminal einlesen
<nabda> thx, 
<k1l> wenn du deine festplatte untersuchen willst brauchst du aber was anderes
<nabda> mit live-system rein und dann im terminal
<nabda> nee die hdd is egal.
<nabda> thx nochmal cu
<bullgard4> k1l: Benutermenü > Systemeinstellungen > (Systemeinstellungen) > (Hardware) > Leistung hat zwar ein Batterie-Symbol mit umwickelter Netzschnur. Anklicken öffnet aber nur das Dialogfenster »Leistung«. Dieses zeigt keine Daten des Akkus an. Ich wüßte nicht, wie ich mir dort "Enerigestatistiken" zusätzlich anzeigen lassen könnte.
<k1l> unter unity in 12.04 hab ich unter systemeinstellungen "leistung", wo ich einstellen kann, wann das icon angezeigt werden soll.
<bullgard4> k1l: Ich habe jetzt eine Lösung gefunden: Super-Taste > Anwendungen > Systemwerkzeuge > Energiestatistiken > Laptop-Akku
<bullgard4> k1l: genauer: Super-Taste > Anwendungen > Systemwerkzeuge > Energiestatistiken > Laptop-Akku > Details
<bullgard4> sysdef: Dein Link ist doch tüchtig alt und überholt. Tempora mutantur.
<sysdef> bullgard4: und du meinst gnome hat das raus geschmissen?
<bullgard4> Ja, in GNOME 3 ist es jetzt »Energiestatistiken«.
<sysdef> bullgard4: dank der eifrigen uebersetzer heisst es jetzt richtig, toll. :)
<bullgard4> sysdef: Ich höre Kritik! :-)
<sysdef> ueberhaupt nicht. besser als halb uebersetzte programme
<bullgard4> Aber schön klingt »Energiestatistiken« in meinen Ohren nicht.
<schakal> Hi, ich will einen Server mit Ubuntu-Server installieren, auf dem bald 12.04 laufen soll, wo ich aber jetzt schon einiges einrichten muss. Ist es sinnvoller, vorher 10.04 zu installieren oder geht auch 11.10? Oder ist beides nicht sinnvoll und ich sollte mich bis zum release gedulden?
<bullgard4> schakal: Es geht beides. Du brauchst nicht zu warten.
<bullgard4> Ich würde 11.10 vorziehen.
<sdx23> Mitunter abhängig von der zu installierenden Software. Bei Standard-Krams wird's nur wenige Probleme geben.
<spidertux> Hallo zusammen o/
<ppq> schakal: wenn das (noch?) kein produktivsystem ist, kann man auch schon 12.04 nehmen. allerdings sollte man sich dann gut auskennen und einiges an erfahrung haben, da es ab und zu noch vorkommt, dass beim update essenzielle pakete verschwinden aufgrund von unbeabsichtigten konflikten, da muss man genau hinschauen, sonst startet die kiste plötzlich nicht mehr. und: support zu 12.04 nicht hier, nur in #ubuntu+1 bzw. #ubuntu-de+1 . ich persönlich würde 10.04 
<ppq> nehmen sonst, LTS -> LTS-release-upgrades sind normalerweise reibungslos
<spidertux> ich hätte mal eine kleine Fage: Was könnte alles los sein, wenn ich zwar ins internet komme (Seiten aufrufen, chatten, etc...), ich bei ifconfig auch eine IP habe, aber mir beim Networkmanager "Keine Netzwerkgeräte verfügbar" angezeigt wird? Bis gestern Abend lief auch alles reibungslos…sorry schonmal, wenn ich mich unklar ausgedrückt habe ;)
<spidertux> Version: Ubuntu 11.10
<sdx23> spidertux: die /etc/network/interfaces
<k1l> jo, in die interfaces gucken
<schakal> ppg: danke, dann nehm ich 10.04, die Pakete funktionieren bei mir unter 12.04 noch nicht, hatte mehrere Sachen die nicht parallel installierbar waren (z.B. perl und lighttp gingen nicht wgn Versionskonflikt)
<spidertux> auto lo
<spidertux> iface lo inet loopback
<spidertux> ich bin auch noch neu bei ubuntu, weshalb ich mich da sehr wenig auskenne
<k1l> was hast du denn gemacht bevor es so wurde?
<spidertux> k1l: eigentlich nichts weiter…gestern war allerdings noch ein Problem mit dem Software-Center, allerdings denke ich, dass das damit nichts zu tun hat…ich hatte meinen LAptop ornungsgemäß heruntergefahren und seit heute morgen ist dann das Problem
<spidertux> in den Systemeinstellungen -> Netzwerk wird mir auch angezeigt: "Die Netzwerkdienste des Systems sind mit dieser Version nicht kompatibel."
<k1l> hmm, da wüsste ich jetzt so spontan erstmal ncihts. vlt wars nen NM oder Kernel update? Dann müssten sich aber auch im Forum z.b. ne Menge leute finden lassen
<spidertux> k1l: ok, trdm danke … aber updates kann er ja nich runterladen :/
<bullgard4> spidertux: Erster kleiner Versuch: Mach mal in einem Terminal 'apt-get update'. Guck Dir anschließend die Meldungen an, die dabei auftreten.
<spidertux> bullgard4: ok, das verwundert mich jetzt…das hat funktioniert
<bullgard4> spidertux: Dann mach '~$ sudo apt-get upgrade'. 
<spidertux> ist das ~$ erwünscht? , bullgard4? 
<bullgard4> spidertux: Nein. Das ist eine Konvention. Sie bedeutet, daß Du diesen Befehl »sudo apt-get upgrade« als normaler Benutzer ausführen kannst. Und daß Du ihn von Deinem Home-Verzeichnis aus ausführen kannst.
<Blindie> wie ist nochmal der channle für 12.04?
<bullgard4> Blindie:  #ubuntu+1 und #ubuntu-de+1
<k1l> Blindie: #ubuntu+1 oder #ubuntu-de+1 
<spidertux> bullgard4: E: Unerfüllte Abhängigkeiten. Versuchen Sie, -f zu benutzen.
<bullgard4> spidertux: Ah! Übel!
<spidertux> bullgard4: was los?
<Blindie> danke
<Blindie> hmmm #ubuntu-de+1 Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<k1l> Blindie: nochmal
<Blindie> ah, danke
<bullgard4> spidertux: 'man apt-get': " -f, --fix-broken; Fix; attempt to correct a system with broken dependencies in place. This option, when used with install/remove, can omit any packages to permit APT to deduce a likely solution. If packages are specified, these have to completely correct the problem.
<spidertux> bullgard4: ok, zum Teil hab ichs verstanden, nur was hat das jetzt genau zu bedeuten?
<spidertux> sollte ich apt-get -f ausführen?
<Blindie> ich würde das mit sudo nehmen ;)
<bullgard4> spidertux: Zuerst solltest Du Dein /home-Verzeichnis sichern! Ja, versuche, '~$ sudo apt-get -f' auszuführen.
<spidertux> wo werden externe laufwerke eingehängt?
<Blindie> standard in /media würde ich ma sagen
<bullgard4> spidertux: Normalerweise automatisch in /media/
<baleft> ich habe eine ati hd6670  grafikkarte unter ubuntu ausprobiert, leider hat sie probleme mit dem anzeigen auf 2 displays.   Meine alte langsame Intel HD 3100 hingegen (onboard APU) ist perfekt, hat halt nur wenig 3D Fähigkeiten. Habt ihr eine gute 3D-Karte, mit der ihr auch out of the box 2 Bildschirme ansteuern könnt?
<spidertux> mist jetz erkennt er meine externe festplatte nich -.-
<bullgard4> spidertux: Ist das eine USB-Festplatte?
<spidertux> Ja, bullgard4
<bullgard4> spidertux: Zeih den Stecker noch einmal raus, steck ihn wieder rein und guck dann nach den Meldungen in tail /var/log/dmesg .
<bullgard4> s/Zeih/Zieh/
<spidertux> bullgard4: da gibts nur bluetooth und HDMI-Meldungen, was nix mit USB zu tun hat, oder?
<bullgard4> spidertux: Dann war die Übung umsonst. --  Das wundert mich aber.
<spidertux> bullgard4: ja, mich auch, weils bisher immer erkannt hat…
<spidertux> bullgard4: auch meine USB- Maus funzt nichmeht
<spidertux> *r
<bullgard4> spidertux: Poste mal das Log von /var/log/dmesg.0 in einem Pastebin.
<spidertux> bullgard4: kannstu mir den genauen Befehl schreiben? Pastebin is installiert
<bullgard4> spidertux: Zum Beispiel '~$ more /var/log/dmesg.0 | pastebinit' 
<spidertux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/897673/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bullgard4> spidertux: Du hast ziemlich neue Dell-Hardware. Es liegt nicht (primär) an USB. Du hat mindestens 6 Meldungen mit "Error" in Deinem Log. Denen solltest Du nachgehen. Ich bin nicht auf dem laufenden mit allen diesen neuen Kernelmeldungen.
<spidertux> bullgard4:  kann ich meine daten eig auf ne rw brenen?
<bullgard4> spidertux: Ja, mit einer Ubuntu-Live-CD solltest Du Dein /home-Verzeichnis exportieren können oder auch auf eine CD brennen.
<spidertux> bullgard4: apt-get -f update hat ohne probleme geklappt
<bullgard4> spidertux: Wie schön! --  Und kannst Du nun USB benutzen?
<spidertux> nope…
<bullgard4> spidertux: Noch einmal bitte '~$ more /var/log/dmesg.0 | pastebinit' 
<spidertux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/897705/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bullgard4> spidertexUnd Dein Logitech-USB-Gerät geht immer noch nicht?
<bullgard4> spidertex Und Dein Logitech-USB-Gerät geht immer noch nicht?
<bullgard4> spidertux: Und Dein Logitech-USB-Gerät geht immer noch nicht?
<spidertux> bullgard4: nope :/
<spidertux> ich hätte jetz mal auf methode doof neugestartet :D
<bullgard4> spidertux: Ich kann keinen Hard- und Software-Fehler bei USB erkennen. --  Ja, starte mal den Rechner neu und melde Dich dann hier wieder.
<spidertux> bg
<spidertux> bullgard4: wieder da…ich kann USB auch wieder verwenden, nur das Netzwerkproblem bleibt…
<bullgard4> spidertux: Gilt "[11:35]	spidertux	ich hätte mal eine kleine Fage: Was könnte alles los sein, wenn ich zwar ins internet komme (Seiten aufrufen, chatten, etc...), ich bei ifconfig auch eine IP habe, aber mir beim Networkmanager "Keine Netzwerkgeräte verfügbar" angezeigt wird? Bis gestern Abend lief auch alles reibungslos…sorry schonmal, wenn ich mich unklar ausgedrückt habe ;)" noch?
<spidertux> bullgard4: ja, immernoch das gleiche
<bullgard4> Welche GUI hast Du?
<teacow> moin
<teacow> wie kann ich einstellen, dass ich nach m bildschirm sperrn nich immer n passwort eintippn muss?
<bullgard4> Das einzustellen, wäre dumm.
<k1l> teacow: in den einstellungen zum bildschirmschoner
<teacow> Wieso, bullgard?
<daswort> Und sonst als Workaround (wenn du dich automatisch einloggen lässt) Benutzer wechseln und deinen wählen.
<bullgard4> Damit gefährdest Du die Sicherheit Deines Computers.
<teacow> Mein Computer steht in meinem Zimmer, es sind keinerlei privaten Daten drauf.. Was soll da gefährdet sein?
<bullgard4> teacow: Jemand anderes könnte Deinen Computer als "Relais" benutzen und Riesen-Traffic über ihn leiten.
<daswort> Geschwister, Mitbewohner, Ermittlungsbehörden?
<teacow> Eltern ohne jegliche Ahnung
<teacow> bullgard: das mit dem passwort nervt aber..
<spidertux> bullgard4: ?
<hdp> Dann schalt es ab, Lösung wurde dir ja bereits genannt.
<bullgard4> teacow: Stimmt. Es geht aber nicht (vernünftigerweise) anders.
<bullgard4> Welche GUI hast Du?
<bullgard4> spidertux:  Welche GUI hast Du?
<spidertux> bullgard4: unity
<bullgard4> spidertux:  Ich verwende kein Unity und kann Dir dabei nicht helfen.
<spidertux> was verwendest du dann?, bullgard4
<bullgard4> spidertux:  Ich habe mir zusätzlich das Paket gnome-shell installiert und verwender GNOME Shell. Die hat in meinen Augen mehr Zukunft.
<spidertux> bullgard4: kann ich das nachträglich iwie einstellen?
<bullgard4> spidertux:  Ja. Du brauchst nur gnome-shell zu installieren und Dich neu einzuloggen.
<spidertux> bullgard4: sudo apt-get install gnome-shell?
<bullgard4> spidertux:  Ja. 
<spidertux> bullgard4: http://paste.ubuntu.com/897740/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bullgard4> spidertux: Da steht doch: "Versuchen Sie »apt-get -f install« ohne Angabe eines Pakets."
<spidertux> bullgard4: http://paste.ubuntu.com/897744/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<chris_> Benötige ich für ubuntu ein Antivirus programm? Wenn ja, gibt es kostenlose bzw. testversionen?
<bullgard4> chris_: Nein. Das benötigst Du nicht.
<chris_> thx
<bullgard4> spidertux: Uh. Das klingt so, als müßtest Du nun die Paketverwaltung von Hand reparieren.
<spidertux> bullgard4: klingt nach viel arbeit
<bullgard4> chris_: Aber Du benötigst ein gutes (= sicheres) Passwort!
<bullgard4> spidertux: Ja.
<spidertux> bullgard4: wie mach ich des am dümmsten?
<chris_> Das hab ich. Bin jedoch noch Linux Einsteiger. War mir jetzt nur unsicher, da ich mal über viren gelesen habe, die für win und linux sind z.b. winux. daher meine Frage
<bullgard4> chris_: Viel Spaß mit Ubuntu!
<bullgard4> spidertux: Was gibt '~$ locale' aus?
<spidertux> bullgard4: nicht installiert -.-
<chris_> Ach bestimmt. Jedoch ist das ganze Dateisystem noch ziemlich unübersichtlich für mich. Bin ja selbst IT-Leiter einer kleinen Firma mit 10 win und 3 linux server. Jetzt möchte ich auf diese 3 linux server administrieren inkl. nagios :-)
<bekks> spidertux: Schieb bitte mal lsb_release -a in ein nopaste.
<daswort> chris_ dazu gibts viele Themen im UU-Forum eine Menge an Threads.
<daswort> Und sonst wie immer http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Sicherheits_1x1
<kubine> Title: Sicherheits 1x1 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<chris_> Das einzigste was ich hier bislang vermisse ist das AD und WSUS für Unix Systeme ;-)
<daswort> Weiteres hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Sicherheit#Grundlagen chris_ 
<kubine> Title: Sicherheit › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> ! einsteiger > chris_ 
<kubine>  chris_: Informationen zu Einsteiger finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger
<daswort> chris_ active directory?
<chris_> ja
<spidertux> bekks: scheint nicht zu existieren…
<bekks> spidertux: Dann den Inhalt von /etc/release
<chris_> Ich glaube das heißt uner unix bind oder so, aber wie gesagt, ich bin erst am anfang und muss noch einige seiten vom wiki erarbeiten
<bekks> spidertux: Bzw. den Inhalt von /etc/lsb-release
<bekks> chris_: BIND ist ein DNS Server und hat erstmal nix mit AD zu tun.
<spidertux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/897757/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Zumal du in jedem AD einen DC mit DNS brauchst - dafür kannst du nicht bind verwenden.
<chris_> ok danke, sollte ich nach dem wiki noch fragen haben, werde ich sie hier stellen. Ich muss erstmal das wiki lesen
<bullgard4> spidertux: Ist bei Dir das Paket »locales« installiert?
<bekks> spidertux: Was genau hast du angestellt, dass du weder locales noch lsb_release hast?
<spidertux> bullgard4: nein
<bekks> "Nichts" ist die falsche Antwort.
<spidertux> bekks: keine ahnung
<bullgard4> spidertux: Dann installier es.
<spidertux> bullgard4: funktioniert ja nicht
<bekks> bullgard4: Mit einer kaputten Paketverwaltung?
<bekks> bullgard4: Erklär uns mal wie Du dir das vorstellst.
<bullgard4> spidertux: Moment!
<spidertux> bullgard4: ?
<bullgard4> spidertux: Es empfiehlt sich wahrscheinlich, nach http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketverwaltung/Problembehebung vorzugehen. --  Hast Du inzwischen Dein /home gesichert?
<kubine> Title: Problembehebung › Paketverwaltung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<spidertux> danke, bullgard4 und ja hab ich
<bekks> Das /home ist für die Paketverwaltung vollkommen irrelevant.
<hapennybacon> spidertux: kannst du dich noch erinnern welche Software du installieren wolltest bevor das Drama begann?
<spidertux> skype :D
<hapennybacon> hattest das Paket von deren Webseite?
<bullgard4> spidertux: Was gibt '~$ sudo echo $PATH' aus?
<hapennybacon> oder von einer alten CD 
<spidertux> bullgard4: /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<spidertux> hapennybacon: nee vom softwarecenter
<bullgard4> spidertux: Der P'ATH ist in Ordnung.
<bullgard4> spidertux: Der PATH ist in Ordnung.
<nabda> tach zusammen
<bullgard4> spidertux: Hier hat einer den gleichen Fehler wie Du und ihn lösen können: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1266104.html : "I solved the problem by just copying dpconfig and dpconfig.real from another Ubuntu-installation to /sbin/ - I have know idea why it was missing."
<kubine> Title: [SOLVED] dpkg: `ldconfig' not found on PATH. [Archive] - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<spidertux> bullgard4: was is dpconfig und dpconfig.real ?
<bullgard4> Das sind zwei Dateien.
<spidertux> bullgard4:  gut dann schnorr ich mir die mal von bibear ;O)
<bullgard4> Moment noch bitte...
<spidertux> bullgard4: ok…
<bullgard4> Hm. Die Datei dpconfig ist bei mir aber auch nicht vorhanden. Oo
<spidertux> bibear: bei dir?
<bullgard4> Hm. Die Datei dpconfig.real ist bei mir aber auch nicht vorhanden. Oo
<bibear> spidertux: warte mal kurz .. hier brennts
<bullgard4> spidertux: Mal weiterlesen...
<nabda> kann ich helfen? 
<bullgard4> spidertux:  Ixh habe schon wieder vergessen: Hast Du ein 32- oder ein 64-Bit-System?
<spidertux> bullgard4: 64-Bit-system
<bullgard4> ok
<bullgard4> spidertux: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eglibc/+bug/863987: Der Beittrag #3 hat eine Lösung.
<spidertux> bullgard4: sicher, dass der link passT?
<bullgard4> spidertux: Im Beitrag #4 steht: "Thomas Wagner thank you. This work form me and after apt-get install libc-bin i give -f install and was working."
<bullgard4> spidertux: Unc Colin Watson hat ihn abgenickt. Das ist einer dar ganz Großen bei Ubuntu.
<bullgard4> spidertux: Ich würde das an Deiner Stelle probieren.
<bekks> Ich würde mir ja zuerst mal die genaue Fehlermeldung ansehen.
<spidertux> nichma aptitude is installiert?!
<bekks> Dann benutz apt-get
<bullgard4> spidertux: Aptitude hat auch so seine Tücken. Mein Ratschlag, bleibe jetzt bei apt-get und Konsorten, wo Du einmal damit angefangen hast.
<spidertux> ok
<spidertux> wie löse ich das?: bash: cd: libc-bin-unpacked/sbin/ldconfig: Ist kein Verzeichnis
<spidertux> anscheinend brauch ich des aber :D
<bekks> In dem Du uns die _vollständige_ Fehlermeldung samt Befehl der sie erzeugt in ein nopaste schickst.
<spidertux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/897790/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Fuchs> Du suchst cp, nicht cd 
<Fuchs> cd ist wechsle in ein Verzeichnis, was bei * sicher nicht geht
<Fuchs> und was Du da gerade tust ist sehr mutig
<Fuchs> eher schon dumm 
<spidertux> Fuchs: wieso?
<Fuchs> spidertux: weil Du gerade eine wichtige Systemdatei am ersetzen bist
<Fuchs> spidertux: wenn dabei etwas schief laeuft, oder Du die aus dem falschen Paket nimmst, dann viel Spass 
<spidertux> Fuchs: hat nix geändert
<Fuchs> Befehl zeigen, Fehler zeigen 
<spidertux> nu freilich…mom
<bullgard4> spidertux: Wie hast Du denn den Befehl "aptitude download libc-bin" realisiert bei Dir?
<spidertux> Fuchs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/897794/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<spidertux> bullgard4: per apt-get download libc.bin
<spidertux> bullgard4: per apt-get download libc-bin
<Fuchs> *seufz* 
<Fuchs> spidertux: Du hast gerade unsinnigerweise eine wichtige Systemdatei ersetzt. Welche Knalltuete hat Dir das empfohlen? 
<hapennybacon> Fuchs: er sagt es kam als er skype installieren wollte vom Softwarecenter aus
<hapennybacon> aber ich glaube das es schon davor ein Problem gab z.B. mit einem alten Spiel oder so
<Fuchs> spidertux: irgendwelche Fremdquellen aktiv, die solch komische Abhaengigkeiten mit sich bringen koennten? 
<Fuchs> spidertux: und kann ein `sudo apt-get -f install`  das nicht korrigieren? 
<bekks> Fuchs: 0324 141247 < bullgard4> spidertux: Ich würde das an Deiner Stelle probieren.
<Fuchs> spidertux: bitte zukuenftig nicht mehr auf solche Ratschlaege hoeren
<spidertux> hihi aber hat anscheinend iwo iwas funktionert :P
<spidertux> das letzte apt-get install -f hat alles gerichtet
<bibear> lol
<Fuchs> spidertux: das haette es auch sonst gerichtet 
<spidertux> vor der dummen aktion eine systemdatei zu ersetzen ging das ja nich :D
<bibear> spidertux: ich würde meinen mund mal nicht so weit aufmachen, ohne Fuchs hätten 60 % aller ubuntuuser mit problemen ihre probleme immer noch ;)
<spidertux> danke euch ;)
<spidertux> danke Fuchs ;)
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<spidertux> und auch danke bullgard4
<spidertux> aber mein ursprüngliches problem besteht immernoch…
<Fuchs> spidertux: welches war das? 
<Fuchs> ich bin gerade leicht abgelenkt, aber ggf. kann ich es zwischendurch anschauen
<spidertux> Fuchs: ich kann internetseiten aufrufen , im Networkmanager wird angezeigt: "Keine NEtzwerkgeräte verfügbar"
<Fuchs> spidertux: pack mir die Ausgabe von  ifconfig   in einen pastebin 
<spidertux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/897825/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Fuchs> wlan0 ist aktiv und hat eine IP 
<Fuchs> von daher ist networkmanager wohl einfach nur doof 
<Fuchs> hast Du zufaellig mal manuell Netzwerkkonfigurationen angelegt?  (wpa-supplicant oder so) 
<Fuchs> oder wicd oder so am laufen? 
<hapennybacon> spidertux: stehen in der Datei /etc/network/interfaces zufällig mehr als 2 Zeilen?
<apollo13> hapennybacon: die frage ist leicht doof, per default stehen dort 9 zeilen so weit ich weiß
<hapennybacon> dann schau besser nach ;)
<hapennybacon> wenn network-manager aktiv ist, stehen da nur 2 Zeilen drin
<apollo13> hapennybacon: für ne ordentliche funktionalität stehen mindestens 3 (auto lo, iface lo inet loopback und allow-hotplug eth0)
<apollo13> nö
<apollo13> zusätzlich stehen per default noch kommentare drin
<hapennybacon> hast ein anderes OS?
<apollo13> nö
<apollo13> also ja, aber ich schau natürlich in nem ubuntu nach…
<apollo13> 10.04.4 um genau zu sein
<apollo13> also bitte frag lieber __was__ drin steht und nicht wie viele zeilen^^
<hapennybacon> hab hier ein frischen 12.04 und das zeigt wie auch sein Vorgänger nur 2 Zeilen
<apollo13> 12.04 ist beta und somit für diesen channel nicht relevant ;)
<hapennybacon> es werden mehr, wenn man versucht statische IP zu konfigurieren aber bei Wlan macht das wohl null sinn oder?
<toddy> apollo13: in meiner 11.10 stehen auch nur zwei zeilen :P
<Fuchs> Jungs, koennt ihr das bitte irgendwo bilateral loesen? Danke. 
<Fuchs> irgendwo -> nicht hier. 
<spidertux> hapennybacon: auto lo; iface lo inet loopback
<hapennybacon> das is o.k. spidertux
<ohcibi> wieso entfernt apt-get autoremove nicht abhängigkeiten von paketen, die deinstalliert wurden? (es geht mir um die zusaetzlich installierten abhängigkeiten, es wurde kein weiteres paket vor der deinstallation und dem autoremove installiert, so dass diese deps definitiv in der luft hängen müssten)
<Fuchs> spidertux:   ps aux | egrep -i "network|wicd"      in einen pastebin bitte 
<spidertux> Fuchs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/897869/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Fuchs> o.O 
<Fuchs> ps aux | grep -i net 
<Fuchs> da laeuft kein networkmanager ...
<spidertux> willstu davon ein pastebin?
<Fuchs> wenn mehr drin steht als die Zeile mit grep: ja
<Fuchs> wenn nein: nein. Dein Networkmanager laeuft nicht
<spidertux> Fuchs:  wie bekomm ich den an?
<spidertux> Fuchs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/897872/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Fuchs> doch, da laeuft er. Als root. Warum das? 
<spidertux> Fuchs: ? ich versteh nich
<Fuchs> ach, okay, da ist das normal 
<Fuchs> komisches Ding 
<Fuchs> spidertux: gut, networkmanager laeuft. Das mit den Schnittstellen ist aber komisch
<Fuchs> spidertux: ist das nach einem Reboot reproduzierbar? 
<spidertux> Fuchs: du meinst, dass es nach einem reboot anders is?
<Fuchs> das ist was ich Dich frage
<spidertux> nein, bleibt alles gleich
<spidertux> afk, sonst werd ich hier getötet
<spidertux> *nicht hier im chen
<spidertux> *a
<bullgard4> ohcibi: " autoremove:  autoremove is used to remove packages that were automatically installed to satisfy dependencies for some package and that are no more needed." Ich lese das so, daß die zusätzlich installierten Abhängigkeiten entfernt werden. Bist Du sicher, daß da welche in der Luft hängengeblieben sind?
<ohcibi> bullgard4: ziemlich sicher.... paket installiert, 5 abhaengigkeiten dazugekommen, paket deinstalliert, autoremove ausgeführt, nix
<bullgard4> ohcibi: Was meinst Du mit "nix"?
<ohcibi> bullgard4: die abhaengigkeiten, die zuvor installiert worden sind, werden nicht deinstalliert
<bullgard4> ohcibi: Hm. Du könntest noch versuchen heruaszufinden, warum sie noch existieren. Vielleicht benötigt sie (in der Zwischenzeit) noch ein anderes Paket. --  Falls nicht, weiß ich keine schlüssige Antwort.
<ohcibi> bullgard4: da ist kein "in der zwischenzeit", deswegen schrob ich das in der reihenfolge, ich hab das paket installiert und danach ohne irgendein anderes paket zu installieren wieder deinstalliert
<ohcibi> bullgard4: wie kann man rausfinden von welchem paket installierte pakete gebraucht werden?
<bekks> apt-get why
<bullgard4> ohcibi: Mittels 'aptitude why'.
<ohcibi> und ohne aptitude? ich hab mal gelesen, man soll aptitude und apt-get nicht parallel verwenden, ist da ueberhaupt was dran?
<bullgard4> ohcibi: Da ist etwas dran. Aber in diesem konkreten Fall ist das meines Wissens belanglos.
<bekks> bullgard4: Was genau ist da dran? 
<ohcibi> ich hab was gelesen von verschiedenen datenbanken
<ohcibi> ueber installierte pakete
<bullgard4> ohcibi: Ja, Aptitude verwendet eine zusätzliche Datenbank.
<ohcibi> bullgard4: okay nfs-common haengt von mount ab, aber davor offenbar nicht (wurde ja erst mit nfs-kernel-server installiert), wie kommt sowas?
<jokrebel> ohcibi: Ja und aptitude kann auch nicht mit multi-arch
<ohcibi> k
<ohcibi> und synaptic setzt auf apt-get auf, oder?
<bullgard4> ja
<ohcibi> ja deswegen nehm ich immer apt-get wenn ich kisten fuer andere mache, damit die ohne bedenken synaptic nehmen koennen..
<bullgard4> ohcibi: Ich weiß nicht, "wie kommt sowas?" Allgemeine Faustregel: Es werden doch mehr Pakete"nachgezogen", als man so denkt.
<ohcibi> da sehe ich optimierungsbedarf 8-))... aber egal, solange es abhaengigkeiten gibt is ja nix "kaputt"
<bekks> bullgard4: Dadurch ändern sich aber nicht die Paketabhängigkeiten.
<ohcibi> dass mount von nfs-common abhaengt mag logisch sein, da man ja evtl. nfs-freigaben mounten will, nur ich versteh nich, wieso das dann erst als dep mit nfs-kernel-server kam
<ohcibi> und jetz ploetzlich doch dep von mount is oO
<ohcibi> ah nfs-common ist recommended, da scheint die falle zuzuschnappen
<bauruine> Hallo wie kann ich ubuntu davon abhalten die display helligkeit im akkubetrieb zu dimmen wenn ein paar sekunden nichts gemacht wird?
<daswort> Präsentationsmodus einschalten?
<bauruine> daswort, wie mache ich das? 
<koegs> ich würde ja einfach mal in der Energieverwaltung gucken, da gibt es meines wissens eine option für
<bauruine> koegs, das gab es früher mal ich finde das in der 11.10 aber nicht mehr.
<daswort> Keine Ahnung, habe hier die Gnome-Shell mit Erweiterungen, deshalb ist alles Easy :D
<bauruine> Mit caffeine geht es. schon traurig das es dazu ein zusätzliches Programm braucht.
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 11.10] GNOME Shell 3.2.2.1 > Super-Taste > Anwendungen > Systemwerkzeuge > Energiestatistiken erzeugt ein Dialogfenster "Energiestatistiken". Wie kann ich dieses Dialogfenster auf der Kommandozeile aufrufen?
<bullgard4> [gelöst]
<kaphe> hallo, habe gerade nautilus mit root rechten geöffnet und von dort dateien in den papierkorb verschoben - wie lösche ich die jetzt endgültig?
<kaphe> weil im papierkorb befinden sie sich nicht
<bekks> Warum benutzt du Nautilus mit root?
<bekks> Wenn Du sowas Unsinniges schon tust, dann musst du auch den Papierkorb von root leeren.
<kaphe> wo finde ich den?
<kaphe> der in root-nautilus zeigt auch nichts
<kaphe> "folder contents could not be displayed - operation not suported"
<kaphe> also wo finde ich den root papierkorb für ubuntu 10.04
<kaphe> /.local/share finde ich nicht unter /root
<kaphe> versteckte datein werden angezeigt
<bekks> Warum hast Du denn root zum Löschen benutzt? Und wie ganz genau hast Du gelöscht?
<kaphe> ich brauche platz auf /boot für neue updates und weil ich unsicher war habe ich nur mit "entf" gelöscht
<kaphe> wollte halt wiederherstellen können wenn was schief geht
<bekks> Dann schau in /boot/ nach, weil das ein separates Dateisystem ist.
<bekks> Und man löscht nichts manuell in /boot sondern benutzt die Paketverwaltung.
<kaphe> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/boot-verzeichnis-aufraeumen-zu-wenig-speicher/?highlight=boot#post-1014661
<kubine> Title: boot-Verzeichnis aufräumen, zu wenig Speicher für Update › Systemverwaltung, Installation, Update › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Dann lösch alte, nicht mehr benötigte Kernel.
<kaphe> ich dachte das wären die
<bekks> Lösch sie mit der _Paketverwaltung_ nicht _manuell_.
<bekks> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernel ist in deinem Link verlinkt. Einfach mal lesen, vor allem das Kapitel "Kernel deinstallieren".
<kubine> Title: Kernel › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<kaphe> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/boot-verzeichnis-aufraeumen-zu-wenig-speicher/?highlight=boot#post-1014661
<kubine> Title: boot-Verzeichnis aufräumen, zu wenig Speicher für Update › Systemverwaltung, Installation, Update › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> In deinem Link steht nämlich nichts davon irgendwas manuell zu löschen.
<kaphe> für mich als laie liest sich das aber ziemlich genau so
<bekks> Nein.
<kaphe> hat jemand vllt auch nen lösungsvorschlag?
<kaphe> LOL
<bekks> Habe ich Dir gerade genannt.
<kaphe> ja damit mache ich mir mehr platz
<bekks> Ja, und genau das willst Du.
<kaphe> aber was ist mit dem vorhin verschobenen kram?
<bekks> Habe ich Dir auch gesagt.
<bekks> 0324 173147 <+bekks> Dann schau in /boot/ nach, weil das ein separates Dateisystem ist.
<daswort> Ich weiß wie man gaanz viel Platz bekommr, sage aber lieber nichts, nicht das man mich wieder schlägt :)
<kaphe> bekks: ok habs danke
<FUZxxl> Hallo!
<FUZxxl> Ich habe ein Laptop mit Intel-Chipsatzgraphik und eines Nvidia-GraKa
<FUZxxl> Wie kann ich
<FUZxxl> 1) rausfinden, welche verwendet wird,
<FUZxxl> 2) dies ändern
<FUZxxl> 3) eine von beiden ausknipsen
<koegs> lspci, bios, bumblbee
<hapennybacon> ist das Optimus?
<FUZxxl> Ja.
<bekks> Dann siehe koegs 
<hapennybacon> dann nimm was koegs sagt
<FUZxxl> bumblebee war ein Fehlschlag
<FUZxxl> okay.
<hapennybacon> oder tausch den Schlepptop um
<FUZxxl> Ich habe es wahrscheinlich falsch konfiguriert...
<koegs> am besten noch die aktuelle c't kaufen, dort wird bumblebee beschrieben :)
<FUZxxl> Nee..
<bekks> Doch :)
<hapennybacon> schick das Teil zu Heise, die sollen das für dich konfigurieren
<FUZxxl> toll!Toll! Die havbe ich zufällig gerade da.
<fornext> kann man zwei rechner ohne switch mit einem normalen Patchkabel verbinden?
<FUZxxl> Ja
<fornext> also nicht wie früher mit gedrehtem Kabel?
<FUZxxl> Man muss im Network-Manager entsprechend "Nur Link-lokal" einstellen
<fornext> gut, dann muss ich mich nur noch um die Internet freigabe kümmern.
<FUZxxl> Moderne Netzwerk-Karten können das erkennen und machen das automatisch richtig.
<k1l> fornext: moderne netzwerkkarten sollten das ohne crossover kabel schaffen
<bekks> Nur in x86 Hardware.
<k1l> fornext: da gibts im wiki auch einige seiten dazu
<fornext> sind zwar komische ip-adressen, aber scheint zu funktionieren. thx
<spidertux> Fuchs: was kann man da jetz machen?
<kjhkjhkj> hallo 
<kjhkjhkj> ich versuche gerade auf ubuntu etwas zu installieren habe aber probleme
<kjhkjhkj> es erscheint immer e: unable to locate package testdisk
<kjhkjhkj> was ist das da das problem 
<Dome> was willst du installieren?
<apollo13> Dome: testdisk würde ich raten :þ
<Dome> :) überlesen
<apollo13> kjhkjhkj: testdisk ist scheinbar nicht in deinen repos
<Dome> testdisk ist doch sowas wie Fsck oder?
<apollo13> nö
<Dome> jetzt weiß ich wieder was es ist 
<Dome> ich glaub kjhkjhkj ist nicht mehr da
<kjhkjhkj> oja
<kjhkjhkj> was ist repos
<apollo13> das zeugs von wo er beim installieren die pakete lädt
<k1l_> kjhkjhkj: mach mal nen terminal auf: dann erstmal " sudo apt-get update" dann " sudo apt-get upgrade" eingeben. wenn da kein fehler kommt dann mit " sudo apt-get install PAKET" das installieren
<k1l_> wenn du dir nicht sicher bist einfach den inhalt aus dem terminal in einem pasteservice ablegen und den link hier zeigen:
<k1l_> !nopaste > kjhkjhkj 
<kubine>  kjhkjhkj: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<kjhkjhkj> das upgrade dauert einbisschen
<kjhkjhkj> beim upgrade ist anscheinend ein error passiert weil nicht genug speicherplatz ist.
<k1l_> zeig das mal im besagten nopaste bitte
<k1l_> und schick gleich mal den output von "df -h" hinterher
<kjhkjhkj> e:dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run "sudo dpkg" to correct the problem
<k1l_> kopier doch mal bitte alles aus dem terminal in den pastebin (siehe link von eben)
<kjhkjhkj> ist abgestürzt muss neu starten
<k1l_> also du machst es einem echt nicht einfac dir zu helfen
<kjhkjhkj> das hier ist mein laptop, 
<kjhkjhkj> wollte firefox auf linux starten und da ist das bs abgestürzt
<ThreeM> sicher dqas das ganze sys abgeschmiert ist und nicht nur die oberfläche?
<kjhkjhkj> es war denke ich die oberfläche
<gdfgdfg> mache jetzt wieder den upgrade, kann dauern
<gdfgdfg> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406787/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> gdfgdfg: welches ubuntu? ist nen live system?
<gdfgdfg> ist ein live system
<k1l_> auf cd?
<gdfgdfg> ja
<gdfgdfg> .
<k1l_> ok, da wird das nichts mit upgrade
<gdfgdfg> 11.04
<k1l_> was ist denn das eigentliche problem?
<gdfgdfg> durch ein mbr kann ich auf meine alten laufwerke nicht mehr zugreifen. durch testdisk will ich mir noch die alten daten holen
<gdfgdfg> jedoch kann ich testdisk nicht starten
<k1l_> mbr?
<gdfgdfg> master boot record
<k1l_> ja das weiss ich. aber deine aussage macht da keinen sinn. 
<k1l_> was ist denn mit dem mbr?
<gdfgdfg> wegen einem virus wird ein mbr empfohlen. jedoch dachte ich das bezieht sich nur auf lauferk c
<k1l_> gdfgdfg: du benutzt das wort mbr falsch
<gdfgdfg> dadurch habe ich aber auch auf die anderen laufwerke keinen zugriff mehr
<gdfgdfg> wieso
<k1l_> also hast du eine neue partitionstabelle angelegt?
<daswort> k1l_ hust hast du gerade Akronym mit Wort gleichgesetzt?
<gdfgdfg> habe eine neue partitionstabelle angelegt und somit sind aus dem home folder alle laufwerke gelöscht
<gdfgdfg> und will die wieder herstellen um die alten daten zu kopieren
<k1l_> ok, jetzt ist es verständlicher worum es geht
<k1l_> pass auf: reboote das live system nochmal, dann machst du nen terminal auf und gibst ein"sudo apt-get install testdisk"
<k1l_> wenn es probleme gibt dann den output nochmal wieder komplett in einen nopaste
<gdfgdfg> das habe ich schon paar mal probiert jedoch erscheint immer die eine fehlermeldung
<k1l_> machs bitte nochmal und dann den kompletten output ins pastebin
<gdfgdfg> muss ubuntu restarten
<k1l_> ohne upgrade vorher
<dfgfdgf> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406797/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> dfgfdgf: "sudo apt-get update"
<k1l_> update, nicht upgrade
<k1l_> und dann nochmal testdisk installieren
<dfgfdgf> steht schon wieder unable to locate
<k1l_> alles in den nopaste bitte
<dfgfdgf> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406802/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> ach ich glaube universe ist gar nicht aktiviert da.
<dfgfdgf> was ist universe
<k1l_> dfgfdgf: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten   hiermir die universe paketquellen einschalten.
<kubine> Title: Paketquellen freischalten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> dann nochmal das update machen und dann testdisk installieren
<dfgfdgf> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406807/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dfgfdgf> wie kann ich es jetzt starten
<grmls> hi
<k1l_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datenrettung#Partitionen-retten   ABER beachte den roten kasten!
<kubine> Title: Datenrettung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dfgfdgf> danke
<daniele> Hi Leute, könnte mir eventuell jemand helfen? Ich hab mich leider nie groß mit technischer Materie auseinander gesetzt... deshalb kann ich das Problem nicht unbeding einfach nachvollziehen. Es geht darum: ich hatte ein Notebook mit einer uralten Ati X1300 auf dem Ubuntu 10.04 LTS lief, nun dacht ich mir nach all den Jahren es könnte gerne etwas neues her... auf meinem alten Notebook konnte ich Compiz Fusion und alles was sc
<daniele> hön aussieht ohne Probleme verwenden, auf dem neuen mit einer HD 6850 M kann ich leider ... so ziemlich gar nichts machen...
<daniele> Ich hab im Internet nach dem Problem gesucht, folgendes kam dabei raus:
<daniele> Man solle nicht die fglrx Treiber aus der Paketverwaltung nehmen, sondern die offiziellen AMD Treiber von der AMD Webseite
<smeexs> für alte rechner nimm besser xubuntu 
<daniele> Was aber auch rein gar nichts gebracht hat
<daniele> Nein ich red von dem neuen auf dem alten lief alles problemlos.
<smeexs> kannst dir ja mal xubuntu als live cd laden und das erstmal testen
<smeexs> achso 
<daniele> Ati X1300 : alles flüssig, ATI HD 6850 M : Alles ruckelt. Ich dachte es läge an den treibern 
<k1l_> smeexs: wenn es um treiberprobleme geht hilft das alles nix :X
<daniele> Aber anscheinend mach ich irgendwas falsch
<daniele> hat denn irgendjemand von euch die selbe Grafikkarte wie ich und ne Lösung gefunden?
<smeexs> na ich hab nur notebook und uralt karte registriert anscheinend 
<k1l_> daniele: welches ubuntu? welchen desktop?
<daniele> Ubuntu 11.10 / Gnome 3 Classic
<k1l_> mit der scheints vieel probleme zu geben, schau dir mal den thread hier an: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1676402&page=7
<kubine> Title: [ubuntu] AMD (ATI) Catalyst 11.1 for linux now out HD6xxx HD6850 - Page 7 - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<k1l_> hinten gibt einer an, es gelöst zu haben
<daniele> ok danke
<daniele> Das wird ne Lustige Geschichte mit ner 2000er Leitung :S
<daniele> hoffentlich läuft es
<daniele> vielen Danke k1l_ 
<daniele> hi... danke nochmal für die Anleitung, sie funktioniert aber leider nicht, im Endeffekt ist es nun genau so wie vorhin, alles läuft im "Kompatibilitätsmodus"
<daniele> wenn man Catalyst glauben darf. Und recherchiert hab ich ja selbst auch genug, aber ich kann nicht wirklich glauben, dass es keine Treiber gibt für eine Grafikkarte die seit fast einem jahr auf dem Markt ist...
<k1l_> also mit ati kenn ich mich gar nicht aus
<k1l_> die frage ist eher, lief die karte anfangs denn nciht?
<daniele> Nein die lief nie
<daniele> Hab erst die Hoffnung gehabt ich könnte weiterhin bei meinem geliebten Gnome 2 bleiben, deshalb habe ich anfangs sogar die 10.04 LTS installiert, keine Chance, wegen der ganzen neuen Hardware
<daniele> Dann hab ich mich dazu bewegt 11.10 zu installieren, hier wurde dann wenigstens mein Ethernet gefunden... Grafik läuft dennoch nicht
<daniele> Ich denk mal das Problem liegt eindach wieder mal daran, dass Hersteller Linuxtreiber recht stark vernachlässigen, ich kann mich noch erinnern, damals, bei Ubuntu 7.x, was es für Bauchschmerzen waren bis mein Fritz WLAN Stick erkannt wurde...
#ubuntu-de 2012-03-25
<daniele> Es gibt doch auch die Möglichkeit AMD-Fremde Opensource Treiber zu verwenden, anstatt das propertiäre Catalyst
<Ardalrian>  Guten Morgen zusammen! :-)
<nahab> hallo, ich habe hier ubuntu 10.10 auf meinen toshiba tecra s1 1.7 Ghz und 1 GB Arbeitsspeicher... 1 GB Ram müsste doch reichen oder auf jedenfall lese ich es im Internet so, nun ist Ubuntu aber extrem langsam (laut Internet sollte sogar 512 NB reichen) wie kommt sowas langsames zu 
<nahab> stande?
<k1l> nahab: das ist so wie bei den anforderungen auf den spielen. laufen tun sie aber spaß ist anders
<k1l> 1gb ram ist jetzt mal für nne desktop und office nicht zu wenig. aber ich weiß nicht ob die cpu nicht zu langsam ist
<nahab> ok was würdest du als minimum für ubuntu 10.10 empfehlen?
<k1l> 10.10?
<k1l> das hat ab donnerstag keinen support mehr :)
<nahab> hä? ich dachte der geht bis 2015?!
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu/Releases
<kubine> Title: Releases › Ubuntu › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nahab> ok auf der 2 Partition habe ich 11.04 das ist dann natürlich noch langsamer und 11.10 hatte ich drauf das kannste mit  meinen lappi dann vergessen
<k1l> nahab: 11.04 ist aus dem support raus. das kannste schonmal geistig streichen. das 10.10 ist auch keine lösung mehr
<hapennybacon> was für eine Grafik hat der Schleppi?
<k1l> also entweder nimmst du ein lucid lynx 10.04 oder du nimmst ein 11.10 und dort dann eine mal lubuntu angucken z.b.
<nahab> ja, lubuntu gefällt mir optisch nicht
<nahab> hapennybacon, intel, frag mich jetzt aber nicht welcher
<nahab> k1l, was für ner anforderung empfiehlst du bei 11.10?
<hapennybacon> Glasen hat in seinem Blog einiges über den 855GM aufgeschrieben
<hapennybacon> also der Treiber für den Chip soll angeblich ab 11.10 wieder laufen, allerdings nicht mit unity3d
<k1l> nahab: von 3d würde ich mich mal geistig verabschieden. du musst halt realistische abstriche machen
<nahab> mir fällt grade ein, das ich den 11.4 ja auf 11.10 geupdatet habe... den habe ich dann auf 2d gestellt, trotzdem langsam...hmmm muß ich mich demn geistig von ubuntu verabschieden und ne andere linux nehmen?...ne neue DDR1 Ram Rigel kostet auch 30 Euro das ist ja fast so viel wie ein neues Betriebssystem bei ebay
<bekks> s/11.4/11.04/
<bekks> Niemand hat gesagt du sollst Dich von Linux verabschieden.
<bekks> 0325 103039 <+k1l> nahab: von 3d würde ich mich mal geistig verabschieden. 
<nahab> bekks,  11.4 würde gehen, hat aber wie gelesen keinen support mehr
<bekks> Es gab nie ein 11.4
<nahab> bekks, ???
<nahab> 04?
<bekks> Ja, es hiess schon immer 11.04 und nicht 11.4
<k1l> nahab: es gibt auch bei ubuntu zig desktop manager.  such dir halt was schlankeres
<nahab> is dat wichtig? :-)#
<bekks> nahab: Ja.
<nahab> bekks, werds mir merken, obwohl ich den Unterschied nicht verstehe :-)
<nahab> danke erst mal :-)
<bekks> Der Unterschied ist, dass Null Vier etwas anderes als Vier ist. Genau wie Zehn etwas anderes als Eins ist.
<nahab> ja, ich glaub ich raffs
<nahab> gibt es eigentlich die möglichkeit ubuntu 10.04 lts wie bei windows wubi beim ubuntu installieren kann?
<nahab> also während ich mit ubuntu arbeite?
<k1l> schau dir mal debootstrap an
<nahab> k1l, denkst du das meine cpu für 10.04 aber reicht? - dürfte schon - oder?
<k1l> stell zuerst mal die desktop-effekte aus. das sollte dann schonmal was bringen
<k1l> bei 11.10 kanst du auch mal unity 2d z.b. probieren.
<pog> buffer 2
<nahab> ist debootstrap eine software oder ein terminal programm?
<pog> moin
<bekks> nahab: Beides.
<bekks> Eine Software, die im Terminal ausgeführt wird.
<k1l> nahab: wenn du so fragst, dann ist es nichts für dich
<nahab> ok, dann installier ich es besser anders :-)
<nahab> hab grad mal unter    http://debiananwenderhandbuch.de/debootstrap.html   geschaut ist glaub ich ehr was für Könner danke erst mal und ciao
<kubine> Title: 4.58 debootstrap (at debiananwenderhandbuch.de)
<sebix> Ich versuche gerade einen USB-SufStick zum Laufen zu bekommen, gibt es Logs die mir dabei helfen könnten?
<sdx23> sebix: /var/log/messages mitunter, danach ggf, das vom networkmanager bzw .xsessionerrors.
<sebix> sdx23, meinst du /var/log/kern.log statt messages? Wohin loggt denn der Networkmanager (das wäre meine erste Idee gewesen, habe aber keinen Log gefunden)
<sdx23> Ich nutze den nicht. Das Applett ansich sollte wie geschrieben in der ~/.xsessionerrors landen. Der Rest womöglich im daemon.log. Man nutze Google.
<CokeJunkie> morgen, hab ein kleines problem mit LVM2, und zwar sagt mir der Manager folgendes: "Incorrect metadata area header checksum"
<knechti> Hallo in die Runde
<harajuku> hello
<FUZxxl> moin
<knechti> Ich habe folgende Idee: Es kommt abundzu mal vor, das ich Bekannten oder Familienmitgliedern etwas am PC zeigen muss, oder schnell mal was installieren soll. Nun kann man ja nicht wegen jeder Kleinigkeit gleich losfahren. Deswegen dachte ich an die Fernsteuerung via VNC. Jedoch ist dies unverschlüsselt und daher schlecht. Würde die Verbindung gern per SSL verschlüsseln. Meine Frage ist nun: Reicht dazu der "Betrachter für Entfernt
<knechti> e Bildschirme" und auf der anderen Seite eine VNC Installation oder was wird benötigt? Die IP-Adresse der Gegenstelle würde ich mittels dyndns auflösen lassen. Und dann in dem Router eine Portweiterleitung für jeden Rechner hinter dem Router einrichten. Denn die meisten nutzen die Standard Router von Telekom und Co und die können meist leider kein VPN
<nahab_> hallo again.... habe jetzt auf meinen toshiba tecra s1 1,7 Ghz und 1 GB Ram ubuntu 10.04 installiert, läuft auch ganz gut, frage ist nur, kann ich die Aktualisierungen  runter laden oder wirds damit wieder zu langsam?
<nahab_> ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<dadrc> Na, die Updates solltest du schon installieren
<dadrc> Sind ja hauptsächlich Sicherheitsupdates
<dadrc> Neue Versionen von Software (die also höhere Anforderungen an deine Hardware stellen würde) gibt es innerhalb eines Releases ja nur in Ausnahmefällen
<nahab_> dadrc, ok, danke für die schnelle antwort ciao
<eXtense> Moin moin, evtl dumme Frage: Benutze momentan 11.04, 11.10 wird mir die ganze Zeit als Aktualisierung angeboten. Bald kommt ja 12.04 und ich hatte vor darauf upzugraden. Ist ein Upgrade möglich, ohne das private Dinge geändert werden? (Panel, Installierte Programme, Dateien, Einstellungen etc.)
<knechti> eXtense: Eigentlich ja, bei mit hat das von 10.04 auf 10.10 nicht funktioniert. :( Ich habe dann einfach alle neu installiert.
<TheInfinity> eXtense: update diurekt von 11.04 auf 12.04 ist nicht möglich
<TheInfinity> eXtense: updates gehen nur zwischen den einzelnen versionen oder zwischen LTS versionen
<eXtense> TheInfinity: aber wenn ich zuerst auf 11.10 und dann auf 12.04 upgrade sollte das sauber funktionieren?
<TheInfinity> eXtense: sollte ja, meist gibts aber doch irgendwo ärger bei gleich 2 upgrades
<TheInfinity> eXtense: je nachdem, wie viel du an deinem system modifiziert hast.
<eXtense> TheInfinity: naja ich denke nicht viel. ein paar energieeinstellungen fürs thinkpad & der festplattenschutz. compizeinstellungen. sonst eigentlich nur noch oberflächlicheres. aber ich dachte mir auch, dass das wirklich sauber nicht möglich ist. ich denke ich mache dann vorher ein backup, versuche mein glück und wenns dann nicht klappt, schau ich weiter.
<TheInfinity> eXtense: dass dort ein wechsel auf unity ansteht ist dir bewusst?
<TheInfinity> eXtense: und backup solltest du auf jeden fall machen, yep
<TheInfinity> eXtense: ausserdem würde ich unbedingt warten bis die final draussen ist. es sei denn du hast wirklich lust auf basteln.
<eXtense> TheInfinity: Ist Gnome dann garnicht mehr zu haben?! bislang hab ich das für ein dummes gerücht gehalten und dachte man kann immernoch "ubuntu classic" als session auswählen. Denn ohne gnome, ohne mich. Ja bis zur final wollte ich sowieso warten.
<TheInfinity> eXtense: wechselt eben auf gnome3
<TheInfinity> eXtense: oder unity. man kann classic auswählen, aber das ändert sich eben auch. :)
<TheInfinity> eXtense: classic wird aber recht nah an gnome2 sein. 
<eXtense> TheInfinity: und gnome 2 lässt sich nicht evtl nachinstallieren? oÔ 
<TheInfinity> eXtense: gnome2 läuft aus auf die dauer. es gibt gnome3.
<TheInfinity> eXtense: siehe http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/gnome-classic-in-ubuntu-12-04-its-like-nothing-ever-changed/
<eXtense> TheInfinity: naja ich schau mir das ganze dann eben von der Live-CD an und entscheide dann. Also ich hab mich noch nicht viel mit gnome3 befasst, aber wenn's sich nicht machen lässt, dass die oberfläche die selbe wie meine jetztige gnome2 ist, dann hat sich das thema für mich erledigt :D moment ich schau mir den link an.
<TheInfinity> eXtense: ist ist nah angelehnt, aber nicht 1:1 identisch
<TheInfinity> eXtense: und die letzte ubuntu version mit gnome2 verliert in gut einem jahr ihren support. andere distros handhaben das ähnlich. umstellung gibts also auf jeden fall. :)
<eXtense> TheInfinity: okay dann schau ich mir das ganze wirklich mal von der live cd an wenn die final draussen ist. Hoffentlich kann mich das ganze überzeugen :D bin da immer sehr skeptisch, wenn alt bewährtes doch so schön seinen dienst tut.
<TheInfinity> eXtense: software ist nun mal nix statisches. :)
<xharx_> wenn ich unter ubutu meinen kindle anschließe, bekomme ich auf dem Kindle die nachricht, kindle wird nicht geladen. muss ich da am usb was tweaken?
<eXtense> TheInfinity: na zum glück ;D naja, bis jetzt hat ubuntu mich ja noch nie enttäuscht, ich lass mich überraschen. Danke dir für die Hilfe, cya :)
<TheInfinity> xharx_: https://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=de&q=kindle+ubuntu&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8 - so schwer ist googlen nicht ;)
<kubine> Title: kindle ubuntu - Google Search (at www.google.com)
<xharx_> thx, hatte das schon versucht...
<TheInfinity> xharx_: und dann? resultat? probleme? was hast du schon versucht? ...?
<xharx_> TheInfinity: noch nichts zu dem problem gefunden
<TheInfinity> xharx_: gleich der dritte google link beschreibt womit man einen kindle mit ubuntu ansteuern kann ...
<xharx_> daten können getauscht werden, aber der kindle lädt seine baterie nicht
<TheInfinity> xharx_: http://ubuntuusers.de/search/?query=kindle&area=wiki - und das ubuntuusers.de wiki hilft auch
<kubine> Title: Ergebnisse für „kindle“ › Suche › ubuntuusers.de (at ubuntuusers.de)
<TheInfinity> wenn er die batterie nicht läd hat dein usb anschluss im zweifel zu wenig saft
<TheInfinity> -> nimm n anderen usb anschluss
<TheInfinity> (oder kein laptop)
<xharx_> TheInfinity: hab ich mir auch schon gedacht, jetzt habe ich aber dasselbe problem mit dem desktop, wenn ubuntu läuft
<xharx_> unter xp kein problem
<TheInfinity> xharx_: https://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=de&q=battery+load+kindle+ubuntu&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8 - schmeiss den kindle im nautilus raus.
<kubine> Title: battery load kindle ubuntu - Google Search (at www.google.com)
<Toscho> hi
<Toscho> mein laptop (lubunt 11.10) startet nur noch bis zu den bios-screens. danach kommt schwarzer bildschirm mit blinkendem underscore
<Toscho> woran könnte das liegen und wie kann ich das problem beseitigen?
<hapennybacon> Toscho: eventuell die Festplatte nicht mehr ansprechbar?
<Toscho> wie könnte ich das überprüfen?
<hapennybacon> versuch mal ne live booten
<bekks> Grub kaputt :)
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Problembehebung
<kubine> Title: Problembehebung › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Toscho> grup kaputt habe ich auch befürchtet
<Toscho> live download läuft
<bekks> Das ist nicht so tragisch wie eine defekte Festplatte.
<hapennybacon> kaputter grub schmeißt aber fast immer noch ne Meldung oder?
<Toscho> nur underscore wird auch nicht im wiki erwähnt
<Toscho> kann grub mit einem live-boot korrigiert werden?
<sdx23> hapennybacon: Nicht wenn im MBR nichts steht.
<sdx23> Toscho: ja, so wie's im Wiki steht. Am besten die chroot-Methode.
<bekks> hapennybacon: Nö.
<Toscho> ok, ich werde es versuchen
<hapennybacon> normalerweise leert sich der MBR ja nicht einfach so
<bekks> hapennybacon: Ja, deswegen repariert man das ja auch :)
<Toscho> OT: das desktopimage über eine 100 kB/s-Verbindung ziehen ist ätzend
<Sysopa> ARG moin... ich verzweifel gerade nach einem Update: jackd2 ließ sich nicht updaten, dafür hat er die alten Pakete deinstalliert - und wenn ich jetzt apt-get autoclean versuche, will er mir das halbe System löschen... ist da irgendwas bekannt?
<sdx23> Sysopa: klingt als hättest du dein Paketmanagement geschrottet. Erstmal sämtliche Fremdquellen raus, dann schön reparieren und dann weitersehen, wäre so die Kurzform.
<sdx23> Wenn wirklich was bekannt sein sollte, steht das i.ü. auf Launchpad.
<Sysopa> sdx23: ich hab gleich Sendung... das was Du beschreibst klingt nach: ich kann gleich 12.04 Beta installieren, kostet auch nicht mehr Zeit...
<Sysopa> und ohne die Fremdquellen startet nichtmal der Kernel auf dem Rechner hier
<sdx23> Nja, wenn die so essentiell ist, lass sie halt drin. Zum Rest: Naja, kommt drauf an, was da alles kaputt ist. Manches ist relativ einfach zu beheben.
<sdx23> Womöglich fehlt dir sogar nur ein ubuntu-desktop Metapaket o.ä., weil irgendwas ne Abhängigkeit verletzte und das daraufhin mitentfernt wurde.
<Sysopa> http://thomas.schattenlauf.de/blub.txt <-- das will er erstmal so alles raus schmeißen
<Sysopa> http://thomas.schattenlauf.de/blub2.txt  <-- und das macht apt-get update... was auch immer die ganzen ignores heißen
<sdx23> apt-get -f install wäre interessanter - das zeigt dann, wo's hakt.
<Sysopa> mom
<Sysopa> http://thomas.schattenlauf.de/blub3.txt
<hapennybacon> willst die 64 bit durch 32 bit programme ersetzen?
<Sysopa> nein, eigentlich nicht - ich hab alles auf 64 Bit
<Sysopa> Oo
<sdx23> libjack-jackd2-0 ja anscheinend nicht.
<sdx23> Zumal das aus einem PPA kommt.
<sdx23> Und dann ist da wohl noch Müll von einem letzten Versuch, weshalb das dpkg dann motzt.
<Sysopa> ok, wie kriege ich den Müll da raus?
<sdx23> apt-get clean um die noch runtergeladenen Pakete loszuwerden. Ggf. ist dann noch ein rm von Hand nötig für das Entpackte.
<Sysopa> ok, ich such gerade, welches ppa das sein kann
<Sysopa> ok, ich habs
<Sysopa> ich danke Dir ganz herzlich, sdx23 :-)
<Sysopa> Du hast mir sehr geholfen
<sdx23> np
<fabellogo> hallo ich habe lubuntu 10.04 aufgespielt (LAPTOP) und kann mich nicht mit meinem router verbinden/komme nicht ins i-net
<jokrebel> fabellogo: WLAN oder LAN?
<fabellogo> lan
<jokrebel> fabellogo: War das Kabel schon eingesteckt beim booten? Andere Geräte am selben Kabel gehen?
<sandobal> hallo möchte ein ubuntu auf einem rechner installieren der außerhalb meiner reichweite ist. der rechner hat ein cd rom lauferk und sitzt hinter einem dsl router. wie macht man das am besten ist sowas überhaupt möglich, also eine remote installation praktisch von meinem rechner auf fremd rechner, eine vorkonfigurierte cd könnte ich ihm zuschicken.
<fabellogo> ja war eingesteckt und mein anderer computer mit windows funtioniert mit diesem kabel
<sandobal> fabellogo tip mal im terminal sudo dhclient ein und starte den browser wenn die netzkarte erkannt wurde und du dhcp router hast dann solltest du i net bekommen
<fabellogo> das Problem hat sich erledigt ich habe den rechner neu gestartet und alles funzt danke euch allen
<fabellogo> hallo ich möchte mit meiner wl0006 ins i-net treiber ist installiert aber weiter passiert nichts
<bekks> Was ist eine "wl0006"?
<bekks> Und welchen Treiber hast du wie installiert?
<bekks> ! frag > fabellogo 
<kubine>  fabellogo: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen.
<fabellogo> für die wlan karte net8187b
<fabellogo> ich habe eine REALTEK WL0006 und habe nach diesem Artikel http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/NdisWrapper erfolgreich den Treiber installiert ABER weiter passiert nichts
<kubine> Title: NdisWrapper › WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<fabellogo> nach eingabe von lwconfig bekomme ich folgendes angezeigt: lo        no wireless extensions.  eth0      no wireless extensions.  wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:off/any             Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=20 dBm              Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off           Power Management:off           
<fabellogo> tschuldigung iwconfig meinte ich
<fabellogo> wie bekomme ich dann wlan0 zum laufen
<apollo13> fabellogo: sowas ist unleserlich, verwende bitte nen pastebin
<bekks> ! nopaste > fabellogo 
<kubine>  fabellogo: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<fabellogo> apollo13: entschuldigung was ist ein pastbin
<bekks> Lies was Dir gerade geschrieben wurde.
<fabellogo> [paste:406817:iwconfig]
<fabellogo> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406817/
<kubine> Title: iwconfig › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<fabellogo> was ist hier das Problem? http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406817/ DANKE im voraus
<kubine> Title: iwconfig › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<apollo13> fabellogo: das selbst deutet noch nicht auf ein problem hin ;)
<apollo13> was sagt denn ein iwlist scan?
<aramiscd> iwlist wlan0 scanning
<aramiscd> Das is der Befehl, den du eingeben musst.
<k1l> aramiscd: geht auch wie apollo13 sagt. dann listet er alle devices
<apollo13> weniger zu tippen -> besser :þ
<aramiscd> Na dann Verzeihung. :-)
<fabellogo> Danke an alle! Ihr habt mir sehr geholfen! Kann ich etwas gutes tun oder irgendwo für die Erhaltung diese tollen Channels beitragen (Spende) :-)
<k1l> fabellogo: uns nicht direkt, aber du kannst den http://verein.ubuntu-de.org/ ubuntu versin deutschland unterstützen, der z.b. auch das ubuntuusers portal betreibt :)
<kubine> Title: Willkommen | ubuntu Deutschland e.V. (at verein.ubuntu-de.org)
<PBeck> hi
<daswort> Wie groß wird eine Audioaufnahme wenn ich die in Flac mitschneide?
<daswort> Ist eine Stunde lang.
<hdp> Kommt drauf an.
<daswort> Nur ungefähr, Stereo via Radio.
<daswort> Will nur Wissen ob ich meine externe Festplatte anschließen muss, da ich nicht mehr soviel Speicher frei habe.
<Guschtel> ja
<x3oo> hi installiere grad lubunt auf ner sdkarte, welches fs sollte ich nutyen_
<x3oo> nutzen
<sdx23> ext2
<x3oo> sdx23: mit bestimmten optionen?
<sdx23> Je nach Nutzung.
<x3oo> 1 partition als root
<x3oo> ssd ist defekt *minipci* und wuerde 50euro kosten...
<x3oo> ist fuer den eeepc 900
<x3oo> die ssd ist sooo defekt, dass ich sie komplett ausbauen musst um booten zu koennen
<toscho> hallo
<toscho> ich versuche gerade grub aus einem livesystem zu reparieren
<toscho> und erhalte bei grub-install einen fehler
<grossing> ist bei den "alternative download"- ISOs etwas anders und wenn ja was?
<grossing> toscho, welchen Fehler? Mehr als drei Zeilen bitte in einen pastbin kopieren/schreiben und nur die URL hier posten
<toscho> sudo grub-install /dev/sda1
<toscho> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?).
<grossing> toscho, hast du http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB#Methode-3-Chroot-ueber-ein-Live-System gelesen und *alles* beachtet?
<kubine> Title: GRUB › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<toscho> ahja, das wiki hat einen strukturfehler. die ganzen sudo mount -o bind usw. stehen unter optionaler schritt. gemeint ist aber anscheinend nur die erste zeile davon
<Fuchs> toscho: bitte korrigieren oder in #ubuntuusers melden, danke
<toscho> thx
<toscho> [paste:406822:blablubb]
<toscho> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406822/
<kubine> Title: blablubb › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<toscho> also ich habe jetzt die befehle (außer den optionalen) durchgeführt
<toscho> bei grub-install kam obiger fehler
<jokrebel> toscho: Warum willst Du Grub in die Partition insallieren?
<toscho> weil der rechner nicht mehr von alleine ins lubuntu bootet
<toscho> nach den bios-screens kommt ein schwarzer bildschim mit blinkendem underscore
<jokrebel> toscho: Deswegen ist im Wiki trotzdem die rede von "grub-install /dev/sda" und nicht von "grub-install /dev/sda1"
<toscho> ah, ok
<toscho> kann ja nicht ahnen, dass das X für a und nicht für a1 stehen soll. danke
<toscho> nach grub-install und update-grub einfach neustarten?
<Toscho> danke für alles. hat wunderbar geklappt
<jokrebel> gerne - und X steht für die Platte. Stünde da XY wäre die Partition gemeint.
<Toscho> ja, das ist da ein bisschen verwirrend. weil auch Xy und xY auftauchen
<sdx23> Im Wiki? Wo bitte?
 * jokrebel findet das _so_ auch grad nicht.
<sdx23> Also nicht unbedingt um die Aussage zu negieren - vielmehr um das zu korrigieren, sollte es tatsächlich falsch sein.
<amram> moin
<amram> habe ein netzwerk problem, habe mehrere pcs und einen grad neu aufgesetzt, jetzt kann ich aber nichtmehr af die freigaben zugreifen, meldung: Einhängen des Ortes nicht möglich, Einhängen des Windows-Speichers fehlgeschlagen
<amram> habe schon an & aus gemacht, gepingt, dhcp und statisch ausprobiert, aber er will einfach nicht einhaengen
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu hast Du denn genau?
<amram> 11.10
<k1l> liegen auf dem neuen pc die daten oder versuchst du mit dem neuen pc auf die daten zuzugreifen?
<amram> der neue ist leer, ich kann vom neuen auf die anderen pcs zugreifen, aber von den anderen nicht auf den neuen
<k1l> dann musst du den neuen auch entsprechend einrichten
<amram> man kann ja nur freigaben erstellen, aber nix einrichten :<
<amram> ok gux grad persoenlich dateifreigabe, da steht das die funktion kann nicht aktiviert werden da die pakete nich installed sind.  wie heisst das paket denn ?
<equivoc> moin
<equivoc> hab hier ein ubuntu 11.04 am laufen und eine usb platte angeschlossen
<equivoc> erscheint im autilus
<equivoc> wenn ich die anklicke, kommt allerdings "Not authorized"
<equivoc> und "Unable to mount [HDD-Name]"
<equivoc> was mache ich falsch?
<k1l> !samba > amram 
<kubine>  amram: Informationen zu Samba finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba
<k1l> equivoc: erstmal nutzt du ein nicht mehr supportetes ubuntu
<k1l> !releases equivoc 
<k1l> !releases > equivoc 
<k1l> !ubuntu_releases > equivoc 
<kubine>  equivoc: Informationen zu Ubuntu/Releases finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu/Releases
<k1l> und dein fehler klingt danach, dass du nicht in der gruppe plugdev bist. aber ich würde mich erstmal darum kümmern, dass das system wieder supportet wird
<equivoc> k1l: danke
<equivoc> ich mach mal das update
<equivoc> auf 11.10
<cnmik> Hi. Ich habe ein Problem mit dem Sound.
<cnmik> Wenn ich meine Kopfhörer anschließe, scheinen sie einfach nicht erkannt zu werden.
<cnmik> Ich habe gerade Ubuntu 12.04 auf einem Medion MD98550 installiert.
<cnmik> Kann mir irgendjemand helfen?
<k1l> 12.04 ist noch beta. da wundert sowas erstmal nicht
<Guest49640> Guten Abend! Kann mir bitte jemand dabei helfen ein "at" im terminal zu schreiben? Ich krieg das einfach nicht hin... :(
<k1l> altgr+q :)
<Guest49640> das geht leider nicht...
<k1l> was klappt wie wann wo wobei nicht? welches ubuntu nutzt du?
<Guest49640> ich habe ubuntu server und möchte gerne in mysql eine berechtigung für netzwerkzugriff vergeben. ich kann aber kein @ schreiben...
<Hodes> hey ich hab probleme mit meinem nvidia treiber, kann kein twinview anstellen, da schmiert mir das bild komplett ab. seperate view geht überhaupt nicht.kann mir jmd helfen?
<Hodes> ich nehm jetzt mal den treiber der sich selbst aktualisiert. hat niemand eine ahnung, was ich falsch mache?
<Guest49640> zeichensatz ist auf utf8 eingestellt und tastatur ist eine 105er konfiguriert... müsste doch alles passen oder? aber das doofe @ will einfach nicht...
<Guest49640> evtl ist noch zu erwähnen das die maschine in vbox läuft...
<Guest49640> ...und sonderzeichen per unicode eingeben läuft bei mir auch nicht (ctrl+rechts+u laut wiki)
<apollo13> ctrl + shift + u + codepoint
<Guest49640> codepoint?
<daswort> zB u+e000
<apollo13> Guest49640: den unicode codepoint
<Hodes> mhhh also gibt wohl keinen neuen treiber und es funktioniert leider immer noch nicht
<apollo13> ctrl + shit + u aktiviert die unicode eingabe, dann gibst e000 ein (nicht mit u+)
<Guest49640> aber mit ctrl+shift+u sollte doch dann erst das u in der zeile erscheinen und dann kann ich den codepoint eintippen... richtig?
<apollo13> genau
<Guest49640> aber bei mir erscheint die unicode eingabe nicht...
<apollo13> dann mag deine vbox dich wohl nicht (bei manchen apps geht das btw nicht)
<k1l> http://askubuntu.com/questions/78474/altgr-keys-dont-work-with-ubuntu-in-virtualbox
<kubine> Title: keyboard - AltGr keys dont work with Ubuntu in VirtualBox - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange (at askubuntu.com)
<apollo13> Guest49640: aber hey, ich hab ein @ für dich zum kopieren :)
<apollo13> ctrl +c und dann ctrl + v in der vbox -> win :þ
<Guest49640> kopieren geht so leider nicht
<apollo13> hmm, also bei mir geht kopieren in die vbox
<k1l> guest additions ftw ;)
<Hodes> mhh
<Guest49640> ich lasse es erstmal eine nacht ruhen. danke für eure inputs und allen eine gute nacht...
<Hodes> need help :(
<Hodes> jetzt gehts
<daswort> MAGIE 
#ubuntu-de 2013-03-18
<alllex> Hallo, kann man zugriffe die per webdav erfolgen für jeden user loggen? (so das man weiss wann welcher nutzer auf welche Datei zugegriffen hat)
<stevieh> afaik loggt die der apache... aber nicht per user...
<stevieh> aber das sind ja einfache filterscripte
<alllex> filterscripte?
<stevieh> filterscripte
<alllex> was genau meinst du "filterscripte", hatte nur gelesen das es per user irgendwie nicht geht
<stevieh> grep user /var/log/apache/access.log
<stevieh> und deine aufgabe ist dann entsprechende shellscripte so zu schreiben, dass die das regelmässig machen, wenn du es brauchst...
<nevchen> moin
<Minipluto> ich wollte gerade unter 12.04 LibreOffice 4 über https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/libreoffice-4-0 installieren, allerdings hält der mir die meisten Pakete zurück. Woran liegt das?
<kubine> Title: LibreOffice 4.0.x : “LibreOffice Packaging” team (at launchpad.net)
<dadrc> Ich würd spontan auf Versionsabhängigkeiten tippen
<dadrc> Hast du LO 3.x vorher deinstalliert?
<Minipluto> dadrc: muss wohl aber da frage ich mich, wie das sein kann, weil das ja extra für 12.04 gepackt ist
<Minipluto> dadrc: nö ich dachte der aktualisiert das dann halt entsprechend *G*
<dadrc> Da hast du deinen Grund.
<Minipluto> ok, danke :)
<dadrc> Deinstallier mal LO inklusive aller Abhängigkeiten, dann sollte das eigentlich gehen
<Minipluto> mach ich
<swed1> Hallo,hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit owncloud. Ich hab das vorhin auf nem Ubuntuserver installiert und suche dafür eine Notizverwaltung. Auf deren AddOn Seite gibt es zwar ne Menge Addons, aber ich hab keinen Plan wie ich die installieren kann. Kann mir da jemand nen Tipp geben?
<dadrc> swed1, eventuell mal in #owncloud fragen, die wissen da wahrscheinlich mehr als wir
<dadrc> (oder zumindest mehr als ich :))
<Saalko> Hallo ich nutze Ubuntu 12.04 i368. Und versuche gerade meinen Rechner über Bluetooth mit meinem Android Tablet zu koppeln. Die Geräte finden sich gegenseitig. Wenn ich versuche vom Android die Verbindung herzustellen, dann kommt ein Fenster auf dem Ubuntu PC mit der richtigen PIN. Ich bestätige Ubuntu das die PINs übereinstimmen, und dann auf dem Android koppeln. Das schlät fehl, Andrid sagt falsche PIN. Versuche ich von Ubuntu
<Saalko> dem Android taucht kurz das Fenster auf verschwindet aber schnell wieder und Ubuntu sagt das es fehlgeschlagen ist.
<Saalko> Kann mir wer helfen? *Liebguck* Eventuell einen anderen Weg des koppelns zeigen?
<jokrebel> Saalko: Kennst Du http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bluetooth/Einrichtung schon?
<kubine> Title: Einrichtung › Bluetooth › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Saalko> hm nein, aber ich habe es mal überflogen und bringt mir nix. Bluetooth funktioniert ja. Nur die PIN spinnt. während ich die PIN auf Ubuntu einstellen kann, habe ich da noch keine Funktion in Android gefunden. Vielleicht sollte ich mal in einem android channel nachfragen.
<Saalko> PIN oder Schlüssel falsch. mal schauen ob da was über Schlüssel steht
<k1l_> beim pairen muss man meistens einen schlüssel angeben
<jokrebel> Saalko: Auch auf der Android-Seite müsste man einen PIN hinterlegen können. (Zumindest hier ist das so)
<jokrebel> Saalko: Oft ist aber grade beim erstmaligen ausprobieren und noch nicht wissen wie es geht, der Timeout etwas sehr kurz.
<Saalko> hm wie denn? Bin in den Einstellungen unter Bluetooth, ich kann das ein und ausschalten. und Sichtbar machen für 2 Minuten. Und halt mit meinem Ubuntu PC verbinden. PINs werden automatisch generiert.
<Saalko> hm habe nun auch mal das 5 Seitige -.- Benutzerhandbuch vom Tablet durchgelesen. da ist Bluetooth nicht mal drin erwähnt. Dämliches Android
<Saalko> Nagut, ich kann die Dateien wenigstens Senden und muss die Geräte nicht unbedingt koppeln. Also Datenübertragung funktioniert, anderes ist eh nur "Zusatz" derhalt leider nicht funzt. danke für die Aufmerksamkeit.
<leszek> hi
<stupidBYdefault> :)
<maze-m> kann das sein, dass man skype nicht mehr über apt-get installieren kann?
<k1l> maze-m: nein
<LetoThe2nd> !skype > maze-m, wie immer
<kubine> maze-m, wie immer: Informationen zu Skype finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Skype
<maze-m> LetoThe2nd: ja, genau das hab ich ja aufgerufen.... aber wenn ich bei mir im Terminal also root "apt-get install skype" mache, bekomm ich die Meldung: "E: Paket skype kann nicht gefunden werden" 
<k1l> maze-m: warum root und nicht sudo? welches ubuntu? welche quellen? welche genaue fehlermeldung?
<LetoThe2nd> maze-m: ich wette drauf, dass du einfach nur die hälfte gelsen hast, bzw. nen copy-paste befehl gesucht.
<maze-m> okay, ich muss dazu sagne, dass ich vorher schonmal das paket von der skype-homepage installiert hab! 
<LetoThe2nd> hint: http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/s/skype/ behauptet, dass skype nach wie vor da ist.
<kubine> Title: Index of /pool/partner/s/skype (at archive.canonical.com)
<maze-m> LetoThe2nd: also sorry, aber blöd bin ich noch nicht
<LetoThe2nd> maze-m: hab ich auch nicht behauptet, aber etwa 2 zeile oberhalb dem apt-get steht der äusserst wahrscheinliche grund warum es nicht geht. abgesehen davon, wie k1l schon sagte: welches ubuntu, wleche quellen, etc.
<maze-m> k1l: hab ubuntu 12.10 drauf und hab's als root machen wollen, weil ich doch lieber noch alles als administrator installiere 
 * LetoThe2nd ist mal AFK, way home :)
<jokrebel> maze-m: Welche Ubuntuversion hast Du denn? (im Terminal: lsb_release -a ) hier geht das auch einwandfrei.
<k1l> !sudo > maze-m 
<kubine> maze-m: Informationen zu sudo finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<k1l> maze-m: "administrator" ist windows gewohnheit. wir haben sudo unter ubuntu
<maze-m> k1l: okay, oder root.... was ja das Gegenstück zum Administrator wäre
<maze-m> jokrebel: 
<maze-m> maze-m@mazem-ThinkPad-X61s:~$ cat /etc/lsb-release 
<maze-m> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
<maze-m> DISTRIB_RELEASE=12.10
<maze-m> DISTRIB_CODENAME=quantal
<maze-m> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 12.10"
<k1l> maze-m: und nochmal: unter ubuntu braucht man kein root. wir haben sudo
<deung> du kannst auch unter ubuntu root verwenden wenn du willst
<deung> du musst nur den root freigeben und eine passwort zuweisen
<k1l> deung: m(
<k1l> deung: das ist aber nicht der ubuntu-way. einfach sudo nutzen und gut ist. das ist für die einsteiger wesentlich einfacher und ungefährlicher als ein root account
<jokrebel> deung: Kein guter Plan - das zieht den Verlust des Supports hier nach sich, da das _nicht_ der Ubuntu-Way ist.
<maze-m> k1l: wenn ich dann "sudo apt-get install skype" mache, bekomm ich folgendes! --> http://nopaste.info/8493542cf0.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<k1l> maze-m: lies nochmal genau nach auf der wiki seite zu skype unter "installation"
<k1l> maze-m: nicht nur die wiki seite nach den befehlen abgrasen, sondern ruhig die hinweise in textform lesen
<jokrebel> maze-m: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Skype#Installation Hast Du "Partner" in den Quellen freigeschalten?
<kubine> Title: Skype › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<maze-m> k1l: Okay, du meinst das! --> "Die aktuelle Skype-Version befindet sich nicht in den offiziellen Paketquellen, sondern in der Paketquelle Canonical Partner. Diese muss zuerst hinzugefügt bzw. aktiviert [1] werden."
<k1l> maze-m: offensichtlich, j
<k1l> a
<maze-m> na gut, das habe ich nicht nachgelesen und dafür sorry! 
<k1l> maze-m: ok, dann mach das
<maze-m> danke, dass ihr mir trotzdem geholfen habt! 
<maze-m> ....und nun hat's auch geklappt!
<gh0stless_> Kann mir jemand einen Tipp zu einer Anleitung geben, wie man einen Treiber installiert? Der Treiber liegt in der Form .tar.gz vor. 
<leszek> ghostcube: .tar.gz ist ein GZip Archiv also reinschauen und README lesen
<ghostcube> wer ruft :)
<ghostcube> ah ok :) 
<leszek> ja tab fail :P
<mnass> kann man eine root partition ext4 ohne probleme mit parted vergrößern?
<mnass> oder läuft man da gefahr sich was zu zerschießen?
<leszek> mnass: sollte gehen
<stevieh> aber immer ein backup vorher machen...
<mnass> da nix drauf ist außer system und programme ist backup egal
<stevieh> dann ab dafür
<mnass> noch was: das macht doch keinen sinn sich bei 16GB RAM sich noch ne 16GB SWAP anzulegen oder?
<mnass> die wird dann nämlcih verkleinert so auf 10GB höchstens
<mnass> irgendwo muss ich den platz auf der SSD ja herholen
<leszek> mnass: bei 16 GB macht eine 16 GB SWAP Partition bei normaler nutzung keinen sinn
<mnass> der der das ding installiert hat hat bestimmt die automatische partitionierung gewählt
<leszek> möglich
<stevieh> bei 16 Gig Ram kannste dir swap im prinzip komplett sparen, würde ich sagen, wobei das immer auf die Anwendung ankommt.
<gh0stless_> leszek:  Zum Comilieren stehen da keine anweisungen, habe jetzt einfach mal make eingetippt da kommen 2 Fehlermeldungen
<leszek> gh0stless_: wird wahrscheinlich ein ./configure ; make ; sudo make install brauchen
<leszek> gh0stless_: Musst aber vorher sicherlich abhängigkeiten installieren, je nachdem was das ist und was du auf dem system drauf hast
<jokrebel> sollte man nicht bei Suspend-Nutzung trotzdem Swap haben?
<stevieh> jokrebel: glaub ja... wobei ich suspend eh nie nutze. entweder standby oder aus
<jokrebel> …und ich hoffe, dass die Größenveränderung von / selbstredend aus nem Live-System heraus gemacht wird.
<tredory> Hallo Zusammen, ich bin gerade dabei auf meinem Werkstattrechner ein Xubuntu zu installieren. Dazu mal eine Frage und zwar habe ich in dem Rechner (Athlon 2400+ 1,5gbRam) zwei Festplatten (120gb und 80gb). Geht das, bzw macht das sinn da auf beiden HDD's eine Swap Partition zu erstellen ? Kann Linux dann eventuell immer dahin auslagern wo gerade weniger auslastung auf der Platte ist ? oder bringt das rein garnichts ?
<gh0stless_> leszek:  was ist das ./configure genau?
<leszek> gh0stless_: es konfiguriert den source zum kompilieren und prüft auf abhängigkeiten usw
<stevieh> tredory: ich glaube, das kannste dir sparen, aber mach ein wenig mehr ram rein, wenn möglich...
<jokrebel> tredory: Es kann nich schaden, da zwei Swap-Partitionen anzulegen. Die werden dann auch beide eingebunden. Ob da Linux aber schlau genug ist, die jeweils besser geeignete zu nutzen weis ich jetzt auch nicht.
<tredory> ich hab leider keinen ram mehr rumliegen ;) und der rechner ist eh nur gedacht um da ein wenig mit Python rumzudoktern und eventuell mal nen Microcontroller zu flashen. dafür langen die 1,5gb. sollte mir mal nen zweiter gb riegel in die finger fallen kommt der da rein ;)
<stevieh> naja, für xfce oder so nen anderen billig wm wirds reichen *eg*
<jokrebel> stevieh: Hab hier sowol KDE als auch Unity auf Rechnern mit nur einem GB-RAM passabel am laufen.
<jokrebel> +h
<stevieh> jokrebel: hmm... vielleicht waren es auch nur 512 MB, wo gar nix ging... hab dann halt 2 Gig reingesteckt...
<tredory> naja unity halt ich nichts von und kde lief auf meinem netbook mit 1gb ram etwas hakelig. deswegen soll da xubuntu drauf
<leszek> tredory: du brauchst auf jedenfall swap
<leszek> sonst wirds nix
<gh0stless_> leszek:  configure ist nicht da, muss ich da noch was installieren?
<tredory> swap ja mir gings ja nur drum ob 2 swap partitionen auf 2 hdds was bringen ;)
<leszek> gh0stless_: das sollte im gzip paket drinnen sein, ansonsten hilfts vielleicht zu sagen was du das kompilieren willst. Evtl. gibts das auch schon in kompilierter form
<leszek> tredory: mehr swap speicher würde das bringen
<gh0stless_> leszek:  http://llg.cubic.org/cw/ der kleine treiber für die mk4 vieleicht kannst du ja mal eben schnell reinsehen, das wäre echt lieb
<kubine> Title: Linux Lighting Group - CatWeasel MK3/4 Linux driver (at llg.cubic.org)
<tredory> leszek: ja das ist klar aber ich kann ja z.b. einmal 3gb swap auf der einen hdd machen. oder aber 2x 1,5gb swap jeweils auf einer einderen HDD. Meine idee war das die dann von Linux eventuell Raid ähnlich verwendet werden würden. also quasi ein "schnellerer" Swap als der einfache auf einer platte.
<stevieh> tredory: dann mach doch ein raid 1 aus den platten, dann hast du ja den effekt.. wobei ich gar nicht weiss, ob swap auf md devices geht?
<tredory> ein raid unterstützt der controller nicht ;) ach egal ich mal jetzt einfach eine und gut ist. Für den zweck kommts eh nicht so auf performance an ;)
<stevieh> softraid natürlich
<tredory> ok, sowas 
<tredory> kenn ich noch garnicht. da muss ich mich mal schlaulesen
<tredory> aber ich hab gerade doch noch 2 1gb Ram riegel inner kiste gefunden :P die bau ich da jetzt erstmal rein.#
<leszek> gh0stless_: da steht nur was von make ausführen. Hmm... aber es braucht gcc 3.x ... Na ich glaub das wird nix
<gh0stless_> leszek: bedeutet das, das es für eine veraltete version des compilers geschrieben ist?
<leszek> gh0stless_: ja
<gh0stless> leszek:  rmmod cw || true
<gh0stless> ERROR: Module cw does not exist in /proc/modules
<leszek> gh0stless: scheint normal zu sein wenns das modul nicht gibt
<gh0stless> leszek:  und der 2. fehler ist make[1]: g++: Kommando nicht gefunden
<gh0stless> make[1]: *** [6510.o] Fehler 127
<leszek> ja g++ wohl nicht installiert
<gh0stless> hat es da ein metapaket für den ganzen compliling-kram?
<leszek> gh0stless: installier mal build-essential
<Skipper> nabend, kann ich mit wubi eine linux part. erstellen die größe ist als 30gb?
<gh0stless> leszek: Hat nix gebracht, ich gebe erst mal auf. Danke trotzdem für die Mühe
<madmoses> hi, wie kann ich den bluetooth agend in gnome deaktivieren? Ich möchte den bluetooth-agent in der konsole benutzen?
<mnass> es gab nen befehl oder nen programm mit dem man sehen konnte welche connections ins netz betehen wie war der ich mein kommandozeile nicht ethercap oder sowas
<apollo13> netstat/ss ?
<mnass> nethogs meinte ich
<bullgard4>  Wie nimmt man einen  Internetradio-Audiostream (http://www.kulturradio.de/live.m3u)  auf der örtlichen Festplatte (~/rbb/2013-07-18) auf mittels VLC Version 2.0.3?  Was muß ich in das  "Open media"-Dialogfenster  von  http://wiki.videolan.org/Documentation:Streaming_HowTo eintragen?
<kubine> Title: Documentation:Streaming HowTo - VideoLAN Wiki (at wiki.videolan.org)
<ghostwriter> hallo ich brauche dringend hilfe in sachen ubuntu instalation habe ein wie ich finde riesiges problem würde mich sehr freuen
<ppq> !frag > ghostwriter 
<kubine> ghostwriter: Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<ghostwriter> tut mir leid 
<ghostwriter> habe ubuntu 12.10 über usb stick netinstaller installiert und komme jetzt beim hochfahren gleich in die konsole 
<ghostwriter> hier steht dann ghostwriter@ghostwriter:~$
<ghostwriter> und jetzt bin ich verzweifelt :/
<jokrebel> ghostwriter: Was passiert vor der Konsole?
<jokrebel> ghostwriter: Verzeifelt allein hilft nicht weiter. Du wirst DIch schon einigen Gegenfragen stellen mussen…
<k1l> ghostwriter: einloggen, ubuntu-desktop installieren ?
<Conan174> ich möchte eine ubunutu innstalation zu einer vm machen (vmwareworksation) hat da jemand erfahrung?
<ring0> !frag > Conan174 
<kubine> Conan174: Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<Conan174> ähm ja, das war keine frage b ich fragen darf, die frage ob jemand das schon gemacht hat.
<ppq> willst du wissen, ob es möglich ist? einen link zu einer anleitung? eine konkrete frage dazu stellen? ...
<Conan174> ob es geht und anleitung, wen es geht
<ppq> grundsätzlich geht es. grobes vorgehen: image der festplatte erstellen, in ein von vmware lesbares format, sprich: vmdk, konvertieren, vm erstellen mit dem festplattenimage und booten.
<ppq> konvertieren geht mit qemu-img, das ist teil des pakets qemu
<ppq> das image erstellst du einfach mit dd
<ppq> der rest ist eigentlich selbsterklärend
<Conan174> ok vmw kann ich bedinen.
<ppq> wenn du virtualbox hast, kannst du es auch damit konvertieren.. aber mach wie du willst
<Conan174> das image und konvetieren kann ich doch auch aus einem live system tun
<ppq> ja, musst du sogar. images des laufenden systems zu erstellen ist ziemlich problematisch
<Conan174> past, bin momentan eh in windows
<doodles> Hiho
<doodles> Ich würde gerne eine Festplatte klonen… die Zielplatte ist allerdings minimal kleiner als die Quellplatte. Kann ich das trotzdem mit dd machen?
<Conan174> ok das erstellen des image mit dd hab ich verstanden, aber wie konviertiere ich es?
<ppq> Conan174: http://qemu-buch.de/d/Anhang/_qemu-img
<kubine> Title: qemu-img convert create commit info qcow2 vmdk, sparse file, sheepdog, qed - qemu, kvm, xen & libvirt (at qemu-buch.de)
<Conan174> ok ich dan dir
<Conan174> danke
<approach> Ich habe einen Ordner mittels dem Fenstermanager über das Protokoll SMB geöffnet. Wo wird es im gemounted? Möchte den Ordner mittels Terminal öffnen - smb://west-pc/users/
<k1l> nautilus nutzt gvfs
<k1l> guck mal im /media
<approach> k1l: ist leer
<ppq> ~/.gvfs/
<k1l> jo, dann dort in deinem home
<ppq> ah, moment
<ppq> "In Ubuntu 12.10 wird der versteckte Ordner ~/.gvfs im Heimverzeichnis des jeweiligen Benutzers nicht mehr angelegt. Statt dessen findet man die über gvfs eingebundenen Ordner und Dateien im Verzeichnis /run/user/BENUTZERNAME/gvfs. Wegen des komplizierten Pfads empfiehlt es sich, bei Bedarf mit Symlinks zu arbeiten."
<approach> ahhg gefunden
<approach> ls /run/user/approach/gvfs/
<ppq> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/gvfs-mount
<kubine> Title: gvfs-mount › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<approach> ppq: Ich sollte lieber bei der LTS Version bleiben :-/ 
<approach> Im Home Ordner war es schon nicht verkehrt
<stesind> hi
<stesind> ich suche einen vorzugsweise us vps für einen kleinen Ubercart shop, hat jemand einen Tipp
<k1l> stesind: das fragst du am besten mal im offtopic: #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<k1l> stesind: oder bei dem englischen offtopic: #ubuntu-offtopic 
<stesind> ok
<itaski> guten abend
<itaski> Vielleicht kann mir hier ja jemand helfen :) undzwar habe ich 5Kameras quer verteilt stehen, Konfiguration soweit abgeschlossen.. website die jeweils die LiveBilder/Archivaufnahmen anzeigen sollen ist soweit auch fertig.. nur dabei gibt es ein kleines problem undzwar habe ich vor die Bilder die auf einen FTP server gespeichert werden "Namentlich" zu sortieren a la NeustesDatum z.B als 
<itaski> "blabla-latest-.jpg " sodass ich das Livebild sozusagen immer nur auf das "blabla-latest-.jpg"  verweisen muss jemand ne idee wie ich das mit Bash realisieren kann?
<tiax> Hi
<tiax> apt-cache search xyz zeigt mir nicht mehr alle Suchergebnisse, obwohl mehr da sein müssten. Was kann ich machen?
<k1l> apt-get update ?
<tiax> schon klar. Der Paket-Index ist aktuell, ich kann die Pakete (deren Namen ich kenne) auch installieren, nur die Suche findet sie nicht
<tiax> aptitude search schon, apt-cache search nicht
<ring0> tiax, hast du mal axi-cache search probiert?
<tiax> ring0: nein, bisher noch nicht. Ist das eine Alternative oder kann ich so mein Problem auch beheben dann?
<tiax> Beispiel: http://pastebin.com/rpJ0xMBb
<kubine> Title: [23:09:21|laptop|~] apt-cache search pyroom [23:09:29|laptop|~] apt-cache show - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<ring0> tiax, xapian nutzt einen anderen index
<tiax> ring0: ah, ja. hab's grad ausprobiert, damit geht es gut, danke. Scheint auch hscneller zu sein
<tiax> würde aber gern auch mein ursprüngliches Problem mit dem Index von apt-cache beheben
<ring0> tiax, für xapian gibt es direkt update-apt-xapian-index. für apt-cache hab ich sowas jetzt nicht gefunden
<tiax> ring0: ich dachte, das macht apt-get update :)
<ring0> ja, apt-get update versorgt dich mit einer liste der neusten paketversionen. wenn du aber einen index nach stichwörtern durchsuchen möchtest, bedarf es da etwas anderem
<ring0> apt-cache durchsucht ja irgendeinen index, nicht nur paketnamen
<ring0> tiax, kannst ja mal "apt-cache gencaches" probieren und anschließend nochmal suchen
<tiax> ring0: ja, wenn man apt-cache gencaches aufruft, baut es diesen Index (Paketcache) neu auf. Das wird laut manpage ja auch bei apt-get update gemacht
<ring0> tiax, richtig
<ring0> hast du es trotzdem mal selbst angestoßen?
<tiax> ring0: ja, grad eben. Findet leider immer noch nicht alles
<tiax> "manches" hat er bisher schon immer gefunden
<tiax> /var/lib/apt/lists und ./partial haben 755, die Dateien darin haben 644, aber es geht auch als root nicht besser
<ring0> wäre es denn ein großes problem künftig statt "apt-cache search" "axi-cache search" zu nutzen?
<tiax> ring0: ne, sind ja alle Befehle (search, show, policy) da. Frag mich nur, wieso apt-cache nicht mehr geht
<tiax> ich werde jetzt wohl erstmal tatsächlich axi-cache nehmen
 * ppq nutzt sowieso immer aptitude search, weil das so coole dinge wie       aptitude search '~i xchat'          kann
<tiax> ppq: kann man denn in der Konfiruation irgendwo implizit immer ~d für search vorschreiben?
<tiax> Das macht apt-cache per default, aptitude macht nur ~n
<tiax> (leider ist aptitude search ~dglxgears etwas langsamer als apt-cache search glxgears)
<tiax> und ohne ~d findet aptitude nix
<ppq> ich weiß es nicht, vermute aber dass das nicht geht
<tiax> gut gut. Ich danke Euch, ich verwende jetzt erstmal axi und forsche derweil weiter
<mnass> ich hab nen schwerwiegendes problem allerdings mit xubuntu .. geht um die 3d grafik mit der Onboard Intel HD 3000 grafik - ich krieg jedesmal wenns um 3d geht speicherzugriffsfehler z.b. bei glxgears .... darf ich das trotz xubuntu hier stellen?
<k1l> mnass: jo xubuntu passt hier auch rein
<mnass> also da gibts nen segfault in 1965_dri.so - egal ob ich FlightGear, glxinfo oder sonstwas starte .. der Treiber scheint installiert glxinfo sagt: direct rendering: Yes
<mnass> keine Ahnung was da abgeht
<mnass> jemand ne Idee was man noch wo gucken kann? - wie schon gesagt das ist nen ASRock h67m-GE MOtherboard mit integrierter Intel HD3000 Grafik
<mnass> unter 12.04 xubuntu
<ppq> mnass: der grafikchip steckt übrigens in der cpu, nicht im board
<ppq> aber mehr kann ich grad auch nicht beitragen 
<mnass> das ist ja schonmal ne information
<mnass> ich bin Hardware DAU
#ubuntu-de 2013-03-19
<ring0> mnass, welche cpu genau hast du denn? vielleicht mit "lshw -c processor" mal gucken
<mnass> ich meld mich gleich nochmal
<luchs> welche cpu genau? sandybridge 2. generation ist schon problematisch, 3. generation noch schlimmer
<mnass> lshw - gibt mir da allen möglichen kram aus aber nicht den namen oder muss ich das mit sudo starten?
<ring0> lshw -c processor
<luchs> oder cat /proc/cpuinfo
<mnass> Intel Core i5-2500k 3.300Ghz
<mnass> glxgears läuft jetzt aber - vielleicht isses doch ein problem der beiden programme
<mnass> FlightGear und SecondLife
<mnass> hab jetzt nach nem Neustart auch andere meldungen
<luchs> hmm, sogar schon eine ältere cpu: http://ark.intel.com/de/products/52210/Intel-Core-i5-2500K-Processor-6M-Cache-up-to-3_70-GHz
<luchs> übertaktet hast du den aber nicht?
<mnass> nein
<luchs> k
<mnass> ich jedenfalls nicht - und ich denke der vorbesitzer auch nicht
<mnass> ich wüßte nicht mal wie das geht
<mnass> ich bin gerade dabei FlightGear neu zu kompilieren - ich kann mich daran erinnern das die version aus dem repo schonmal buggy war
<mnass> ist aber alles lange her
<mnass> die letzten 5 Jahre habe ich ohne 3D krams überlebt
<ring0> was bekommst du denn für konkrete fehlermeldungen?
<mnass> also auf der konsole bei fgfs einfach speicherzugriffsfehler - in der syslog stehen dann noch ein paar adressen zu dem segfaut . ist aber nen anderer rechner kann ich hier nicht kopieren
<mnass> vorher war da was mit einer 1965_dri.so - auch bei glxgears - das ist jetzt aber nur noch bei secondlife der fall
<mnass> über die .so ist bei google null zu finden
<mgolisch> ist ja auch i965
<mgolisch> nicht 1965
<mnass> aua
<mgolisch> alle updates installiert?
<mgolisch> und welche ubuntu version hast du?
<mnass> xubuntu 12.04
<mnass> updates sind installiert - gerade bietet er mir neue an
<luchs> es gibt häufig patches für den inteltreiber aber auch für die games
<mnass> ich versuchs gerade mal mit der kompilierten version -- wenn das nicht geht belästige ich euch wieder 
<luchs> es könnte aber auch an deinem arbeitsspeicher liegen, mindere qualität oder zu scharfe timings eingestellt
<mnass> das übersteigt dann meinen horizont
<luchs> wenn dein vorgänger nur win genutzt hat, fiel das eventuell noch nicht auf.
<mnass> ich weiß nicht was er da vorher drauf hatte - aber der rechner stand bei ihm nur rum
<mnass> mit spielen hat der eh nicht viel am hut
<luchs> ich auch nicht, aber ein glxgears ist eigentlich recht harmlos
<mnass> torcs hab ich testhalber installiert - das geht
<mnass> auch
<mgolisch> wenns bei allen opengl zeugs ist wuerd ich eher auf nen treiber bug tippen
<mgolisch> mal 12.10 probiert?
<mnass> das dachte ich vorhin - scheint aber jetzt doch nicht so zu sein
<mnass> nein noch nicht, vielleicht später
<mgolisch> die haben ne neuere xorg version da gabs glaub ich einige fixes in dem intel treiber
<mgolisch> livecd/usb sollte ja reichen um zu schauen ob das problem da auch auftritt
<mnass> ich hatte vorhin ne 12.10 stick drin - aber da hab ich das problem noch nicht gekannt und 3d nicht probiert
<mnass> kann ich ja nachher mal testen
<mnass> wär sonst auch nicht schlimm - würd nur nach 5 Jahren gern mal wieder fliegen - sonst spiele ich auch nie
<mgolisch> :)
<mnass> wird 13.04 eigentlich ne longterm? ich glaub nicht oder?
<ring0> nein
<bullgard4> Gibt es einen wichtigen Grund für '~$ LANG=C man streamripper; No manual entry for streamripper'?
<_d4vid> morgen
<_d4vid> hier ist meine conkyrc http://paste.ubuntu.com/5627431/ warum werden die desktop icons nicht angezeigt? ich nutze unity
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<gh7ulq> ich habe kubuntu 12.04 installiert und komme auch über einen wlan usb stick ins internet, allerdings ist sie alle x minuten wieder weg, obwohl mir "verbunden" angezeigt wird. ich muss dann den usb stick ziehen und wieder rein tun und ne weile warten, bis es wieder geht. das ganze wiederholt sich ständig. was kann ich tun?
<passt> wie kann ich empathy einstellen, dass oben zuerst alle Kontakte angezeigt werden, die online sind?
<passt> achja, die offline Kontakte sollten darunter angezeigt werden und nicht pauschal ausgeblendet werden
<nevchen> moin
<_d4vid> kann mir einer weiter helfen?
<_d4vid> also wenn ich option own_window yes stelle sieht der conky so https://dl.dropbox.com/u/26715415/conky.png aus wenn ich aber die auf no setze verschwinden die icons aufm desktop wo dran liegt dat? meine config http://paste.ubuntu.com/5627558/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<gh7ulq> ich habe kubuntu 12.04 installiert und komme auch über einen wlan usb stick ins internet, allerdings ist sie alle x minuten wieder weg, obwohl mir "verbunden" angezeigt wird. ich muss dann den usb stick ziehen und wieder rein tun und ne weile warten, bis es wieder geht. das ganze wiederholt sich ständig. was kann ich tun?
<passt> guten morgen
<passt> wo kann ich in 12.10 einstellen, das programme automatisch starten - also eine Art Autostart Gruppe?
<LetoThe2nd> !autostart > passt, sollte so sein
<kubine> passt, sollte so sein: Informationen zu Autostart finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Autostart
<passt> danke
<exoon_> in meiner hosts ist ein Eintrag 127.0.1.1 <Rechnername>, wo kommt der her?
<dadrc> exoon_, vom Installer, das ist normal
<exoon_> dadrc, neu? noch nie vorher gesehen.
<dadrc> Zumindest seit 12.04 so
<exoon_> ok, thx
<exoon_> Ich bekomme den virtual host nicht eingerichtet. Ich lande mit http://virtualhost immer auf "Its works"
<Jarock> huhu Liebe Mitglieder ich hab eine Frage wenn ich beI Ubuntu 12.10 bei Mozilla Firefox "rdio" installiere bekomme ich es nicht mehr entfertn weiß jemand wie man dies wieder entfernen kann?
<dadrc> exoon_, na, das heißt doch aber, dass du die VM erreichst, der Apache aber keine Seite zum Anzeigen hat
<dadrc> Jarock, ist das ein Firefox-Addon?
<Jarock> nein das is unity add on über global menu
<koegs> Jarock: bitte? sag uns doch mal wie du das installiert hast? woher kommt das ding?
<Jarock> versucht ihr das mal es is schwer zuerklären bekommen kann man es auf www.rdio.com man muss sich per fb anmelden und dann erscheint oben links ein dialog zum installieren.
<Jarock> jetzt ist die frage wie man es wieder deinstalliert weil es keine "unity-webapps-rdio" gibt finde ich keinen weg
<dadrc> Jarock, ich glaube, du meinst das hier: http://askubuntu.com/questions/166655/how-do-i-remove-a-website-from-ubuntus-web-applications
<kubine> Title: webapps - How do I remove a website from Ubuntus web applications? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<dadrc> Da sind einige Methoden vorgeschlagen, such dir die raus, die dir gefällt
<Jarock> ist leider keine webapp es setzt sich da fest wo man die lautstärke erhöhen oder niediger machen kann wie rhytembox
<Jarock> darunter is rdio mit zurück play/pause vorwärts
<dadrc> Ja, das ist das, wenn du es über Firefox "installiert" hast
<Jarock> wie deinstalliere ich es wieder aus da raus
<exooon> mein virtueller Host heißt zf2-skeleton, in der hosts wird er auf 127.0.0.1 geroutet. Das sind die cfg-files: http://pastebin.com/26thCzHk
<kubine> Title: /etc/apache2/sites-available/zf2-skeleton ServerName zf2 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<exooon> Ich lande mit http://zf2-skeleton immer auf der Apache Begrüßungsseite, k.A.
<dadrc> Jarock, erste Antwort hier zB http://askubuntu.com/questions/166655/how-do-i-remove-a-website-from-ubuntus-web-applications
<kubine> Title: webapps - How do I remove a website from Ubuntus web applications? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<dadrc> exooon, Apache-Begrüßungsseite ist doch aber schon mal ein Zeichen dafür, dass das Routing funktioniert
<exooon> dadrc, ja virtualhostname -> 127.0.0.1 aber dafür reicht die hosts aus.
<exooon> virtualhost/test gibt einen  "Internal Server Error" und 127.0.0.1/test ein "Not found"
<exooon> [...]zf2-skeleton/public/.htaccess: Invalid command 'RewriteEngine', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
<exooon> ist das Module etwa nicht installiert?
<Jarock> am besten immer erst denn mülleimer benutzen ich trottel danke leute und entschuldigung.
<exooon> jetzt geht's :) - Der Witz ist, dass ich den virtual Host nicht gebraucht hätte, wenn ich gewusst hätte, dass mod rewrite nicht standardmäßig enabled ist.
<Jarock> ich hab ein weiteres problem mein ubntu erkennt meine funk laser maus nicht
<Jarock> am notebook
<Jarock> die maus ist eine watson m930
<koegs> Jarris: usb oder bluetooth?
<Jarris> koegs: ?
<koegs> hat deine funkmaus einen usb-empfänger oder benutzt sie bluetooth...
<koegs> Jarris: sorry, falsches Tabcomplete :)
<sash_> Moin. Ich habe eine Logitech M510 Maus am Laptop (Kabellos, mit diesem Unifiyng-Empfänger. Ab und an ruckelt die Maus einfach nach nem Boot, dann muss ich neustarten und alles funktioniert wieder. In dmesg find ich nichts Auffälliges, Abstecken des Empfängers sowie Aus- und Einschalten der Maus helfen nicht, Restart des X-Servers auch nicht.
<swed1> Hallo, ich möchte ubuntu, vpn und ne firewall auf einem stromsparenden Minirechner mit Gb-Ethernet ohne Desktop betreiben und suche dafür die passende (günstige) Hardware. Kann mir dazu jemand Tipps geben?
<LetoThe2nd> swed1: die kaufberatungstruppe in #ubuntu-de-offtopic, z.b.
<swed1> ok, thx
<gh7ulq> Meine wlan verbindung bricht immer wieder ab. dmesg zeigt dann: 15394.443141] ieee80211 phy5: channel change: 2422 -> 2427 failed (3) was kann ich tun?
<rcerny> Freq-Hopping im WLAN? Was für einen Chipsatz verwendest du?
<sash_> koegs: Unifying ist was Eigenes von Logitech, kenne keine technischen Details. Bluetooth-Logos finde ich keine auf den Geräten.
<koegs> sash_: du warst doch gar nicht gemeint :P
<sash_> koegs: Oh, passte aber ;)
<sash_> Ok, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/971854 <- Werde das demnächst mal ausprobieren.
<kubine> Title: Bug #971854 “mouse freezes” : Bugs : “linux” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<koegs> sash_: ich hatte mit dem Logitech Kram auf irgendeinem alten Kernel auch immer das Problem, das ich den Empfänger ab und zu aus und wieder einstecken musste
<sash_> koegs: Das bringt ja nicht mal was ;) Aber ich hab jetzt den Original Bugreport und les mich mal rein.
<koegs> ok
<D_D> Hi Zusammen...
<D_D> hat jemand ein gutes Tutorial wie ich einen guten Mailserver für Ubuntu 10.04 aufsetzten kann. Hab Postfix+Dovecote installiert aber leider kann ich nur mails verschicken und keine empfangen.
<D_D> keiner?
<jhornung> hi there
<Fedwin> exit
<setra> hallo leute
<setra> da ich nun das problem habe das libvirt-bin zu früh startet, wo sich noch kein qemu-kvm am leben befindet, möchte ich den upstart-job/service dahinterverlegen... wie geht denn sowas?
<ppq> setra: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upstart hier und hier http://upstart.ubuntu.com/wiki/ComplexEventConfig stehen einige details. grob gesagt musst du das "start on" event ändern
<kubine> Title: Upstart › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<setra> ppq, hi übrigens...und danke ich werd schaun hier ein pastebin meiner schätzung http://pastebin.com/s25TN1qz , wobei wenn ich nachträglich libvirt starte scheint es erstmal den eindruck zu vermitteln, dass alles gut ist...
<kubine> Title: libvirt kommt zu früh... - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<setra> ppq, guck grad mal ... schluck ;-)
<ppq> setra: mit libvirt und kvm selbst kenn ich mich nicht aus
<setra> ppq, welche virtualisierung verwendest du?
<ppq> virtualbox
<setra> ppq, hab mir grad das link durchgesehen, hast du da eine idee wo und wie ich anfangen könnte
<ppq> setra: ich kenne die upstart-config von libvirt und qemu-kvm nicht. die sollten jeweils eine datei in /etc/init/ haben. wenn du beide findest (wie auch immer sie heißen) und in einen pastebin packst, kann ich mal schauen
<MBaumi> Hey Leute! Wer von Euch beschäftigt sich mit Apps für Ubuntu Touch (Speziell über QML und HTML5) und kann mir weiterhelfen?
<jokrebel> !frag > MBaumi
<kubine> MBaumi: Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<dAnjou> MBaumi: da sind die entwickler-kanäle wohl besser geeignet
<MBaumi> kubine: Wer will Geld verdienen, indem er eine App für VNC programmiert? www.vnc.de die haben Interesse an einer App
<LetoThe2nd> MBaumi: bitte keine personalsuchen hier. alles was nicht direkt mit ubuntu-support zusammenhängt nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic, danke.
<dAnjou> http://developer.ubuntu.com/community/
<kubine> Title: Community | Ubuntu App Developer (at developer.ubuntu.com)
<MBaumi> LetoThe2nd : Sorry, aber kubine meinte ja ich sollte einfach fragen ;-)
<LetoThe2nd> MBaumi: kein ding, und für die zukunft weistt du's ja jetzt. :)
<MBaumi> Kommt nicht wieder vor!
<LetoThe2nd> !bot > MBaumi, übrigens
<kubine> MBaumi, übrigens: Ich bin ein Bot. ;-)
<jokrebel> MBaumi: Das war bezogen auf Deine Metafrage welche alles aber auch nichts bedeuten konnte…
<setra> ppq, klar, libvirt hier http://pastebin.com/AdNm5Em3 und der ovs service der als allererstest starten sollte http://pastebin.com/y4T3zPYA
<kubine> Title: libvirt start script - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<setra> ppq, hab grad gesehen dass libvirt ein upstart job ist und ovs ein ? anderer halt der qemu-kvm ist auch ein upstart job.... für mich nicht ganz klar was der unterschied ist zwischen upstart und rcS.d 
<ppq> setra: libvirt ist ein altmodisches init-script. die upstart-conf ist ein generisches skript, das "start libvirt-bin" ausführt, also letztendlich "/etc/init.d/libvirt-bin start". du kannst von der alten libvirt upstart config ein backup machen (oder einfach umbenennen) und eine neue upstart config in /etc/init anlegen mit der abhängigkeit auf "openvswitch-switch"
<ppq> setra: vorlagen für neue upstart configs findest du im wiki
<setra> ppq, ok welche wiki
<ppq> setra: ubuntuusers :) den link oben
<Conan174> ich möchte eine image datei umwandeln für vmware workstaion, wie mach ich das?
<Conan174> bzw. wie tippe ich es ein wen ich es oer qemu-image machen möchte?
<LetoThe2nd> Conan174: ich bezweifele, dass irgendjemand verstanden hat was du genau möchtest. versuch einfach nochmal so präzise wie möglich zu fragen.
<Conan174> ok ich möchte mein altes ubuntu in eine vm um setzten, gestern wurde mir geraten, ich soll per dd ein image erstellen und es dan per qemu-img ins vormat von vmw konvertieren.
<Conan174> das img file hab ich heute gemacht, jetzt möchte ich es konvertieren, komme aber nicht mit dem qume-img zurecht
<LetoThe2nd> Conan174: ohne mich jetzt en detail damit befassen zu wollen: http://trainofthought.segfault.gr/2010/06/14/mounting-a-raw-dd-image-as-a-vmware-virtual-disk/
<stefan_at> hallo kann mir jemand sagen wie man einen drucker über usb ansteuert ohne dass ich immer folgende befehle "sudo modprobe usblp & sudo chmod 777 /dev/usb/lp0" eingeben muss
<ppq> stefan_at: usblp kannst du in eine /etc/modules aufnehmen und den chmod befehl in die /etc/rc.local
<ppq> oder mit udev, das geht vermutlich auch. ist eleganter
<LetoThe2nd> respektive letzteres eigentlich in ne gerätespezifische udev-rule, habe aber gerade keine zeit das zu supporten, sorry.
<stefan_at> hm, laut synaptic ist udev installiert, wenn ich aber den befehl in der konsole eingebe gibt er folgendes aus: sudo: udev: command not found
<ppq> stefan_at: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/udev
<stefan_at> muss ich dann in modules "modprobe usblp" und in rc.local den anderen befehl eintragen ?
<stefan_at> derzeit steht in modules "lp"  und in rc.local  "exit 0"
<ppq> wenn du das auf die art machen möchtest... in die /etc/modules einfach nur usblp in eine neue zeile, in die rc.local den chmod befehl ohne sudo. vor das exit 0.
<ppq> das wird dann immer beim hochfahren ausgeführt
<stefan_at> okay werde es direkt einmal testen
<stefan_at> @ppq vielen dank, dein tipp hat mein problem gelöst :-)
<mnass> interessiert jemanden die Lösung für mein Problem von gestern?
<ring0> klar
<mnass> da war nen shared object wohl buggy ... hatte irgendwas mit texturen zu tun .... einfaches apt-get remove und alles läuft
<mnass> ich hab einfach immer falsch gesucht
<mnass> als ich dann mal nach dem richtigen teil aus der syslog gegoogled hab, wars ne sache von minuten
<mnass>  libtxc_dxtn_s2tc0.so <- jennes nette teil
<mnass> dürfte eigentlich einigen aufgefallen sein - aber es hab schon nicht viele einträge dazu
<mnass> SecondLife habe ich seit dem noch nicht wieder probiert ... kann sein dass das nen anderes Problem ist
<mnass> jedenfalls mit dem Treiber ist alles in Ordnung unter übrigens 12.10
<ring0> ok, gestern war es noch 12.04
<ring0> manchmal hilft wirklich purge und install bzw. gleich reinstall ;)
<mnass> jo -- ich hatte das ding nicht installiert - und der typ meinte er packt 12.04 drauf - hatte einfach noch nicht nachgeguckt
<mnass> ich merke mir einfach nur ich muss mir mehr zeit nehmen und an mehr stellen genauer lesen bei nem problem
<Oins> Hallo zusammen. Kann ich apport problemlos deinstallieren oder ist das eine relevante Systemkomponente?
<dadrc> Oins, du kannst es einfach deaktivieren
<UbuPhillup> http://askubuntu.com/questions/93457/how-do-i-enable-or-disable-apport 
<Oins> UbuPhillup: Danke für den Tip!
<UbuPhillup> bitte ;)
<d0x> Hi, kennt jmd. einen USB Sim Karten UMTS Stick der einwandfrei mit Ubuntu laeuft?
<dadrc> Ich hatte mal den von o2, der ging
<ppq> der von aldi lief auch gut. kann aber sein dass inzwischen (> 1 jahr später) ein anderes modell da verkauft wird. war irgendein huawei, simlockfrei
<d0x> Danke euch :)
<joogi> jemand eine idee was ich unter ubuntu eingeben muss um c++11 features zu aktivieren (g++ -std=c++11: option not found) benutzte (gcc version 4.6.3 (Ubuntu/Linaro 4.6.3-1ubuntu5))?
<Robert_Zenz> joogi, wenn ich das richtig deute gibt's c++11 erst ab 4.7, davor nur c++0x. Listet denn man g++ die Option?
<joogi> ah ok
<joogi> Robert_Zenz: stimmt listet es noch net
<setra> ppq, hallo nochmal
<joogi> ok
<joogi> mhm... nen 4.7er build gibts noch net oder?
<joogi> nutzt nen 12.04
<Robert_Zenz> joogi, http://askubuntu.com/questions/76885/where-can-i-find-a-g-4-7-package
<joogi> jo habs auch gerade gefunden danke dir (ich sollt mir angewoehnen man pages zu lesen) :)
<molnitza> Hallo. Vielleicht kann mir hier ja jemand helfen.  Ich habe einen vServer und möchte dort die /etc/hosts bearbeiten um den fqdn anzupassen. Allerdings ist es so, dass localdomain.localhost sowie localhost nach einem Neustart immer vor meine selbst angegebenen Domains geschobenen wird und ich somit keine fqdn habe. 
<molnitza> Hat jemand eine Idee wie sich das Problem lösen lässt?
<Hans-Martin> molnitza: /etc/hosts ist dafür glaub ich  nicht die richtige Stelle.
<Hans-Martin> pack mal den fqdn nach /etc/hostname
<Hans-Martin> bin jetzt weg, muss in die heia
<molnitza> Hans-Martin: Allerdings wirkt sich nur die hosts auf den fqdn aus.
<molnitza> ...zu spät
<k1l_> molnitza: rede mal mit dem hoster. je nachdem überschreibt der hostserver beim vserver sachen beim reboot
<molnitza> k1l_: aber mal ehrlich: die hosts zu überschreiben und einen fqdn zu verhindern ist eine frechheit.
<k1l_> molnitza: die frage ist aber wie viele rumfummeler so durch einen reboot wieder einen laufenden vserver bekommen.
<wilde_wurst> wer überschreibt die hosts?
<molnitza> k1l_: naja - recht hast du. spart support. habe eben in der onlinekonfiguration die möglichkeit gefunden den hostname anzugeben. kommt davon wenn  man den server nur nutzt und die letzten zwei jahre nicht mehr beim hoster auf der seite war.
<k1l_> ok
<kirsten> haaaalllo, ich bekomme das folgende Java-Aplet http://phet.colorado.edu/sims/faraday/faraday_de.jnlp einfach nicht zum laufen. kann mir hier jemand verraten, wie ich das hinbekomme?
<apollo13> kirsten: sry, mal eben java auszuführen widerspricht allem was ich über sicherheit weiß :p
<kirsten> aber ich brauche das!
<apollo13> freut mich, ich wollte damit nur sagen dass ich (und wohl einige andere) dir hier nicht helfen können/wollen weil java leicht gefährlich ist
<apollo13> im worst case willst du uns einen exploit unterjubeln ;)
<kirsten> ok, scheisse, dann such ich mal weiter nach ner animation für induktion
<apollo13> siehe auch http://java-0day.com/ http://istherejava0day.com/
<apollo13> kirsten: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Faraday%27s_law_of_induction tut doch?!
<kirsten> leider nicht :-( es muss schon das hier sein: http://phet.colorado.edu/sims/faraday/faraday-screenshot.png
<ppq> kirsten: du könntest dieses java web start applet in einer vm ausführen und sie hinterher zurücksetzen
<kirsten> aber ich weiss nicht wie :-(
<ppq> kirsten: installier einfach mal virtualbox und richte eine ubuntu vbox ein (oder eine windows vbox, wenn du ab und zu mal auf windows angewiesen bist und das dafür weiternutzen willst)
<ppq> da kannst du dann einen sicherungspunkt erstellen, zu dem man per mausklick sofort wieder zurückkehren kann wenn man irgendwas unsicheres bzw. mist gemacht hat
<kirsten> habe ich
<ppq> und was ist das problem?
<kirsten> ich bekomme dieses java ding nicht zum laufen
<ppq> lad es mal runter und starte es in der (linux-)vm mit "javaws /pfad/zur/datei.jnlp"
<kirsten> Die Anwendung »javaws« ist momentan nicht installiert.  Sie können sie durch folgende Eingabe installieren: sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre - Die Installation bringt aber leider nichts :-(
<ppq> "bringt nichts" ist keine fehlermeldung
<kirsten> naja, es wird installiert und anschließend heißt es wieder Die Anwendung »javaws« ist momentan nicht installiert. 
<dadrc> Ubuntu-Version?
<dadrc> Eigentlich fast egal, bei allen aktuellen Ubuntuversionen ist javaws in icedtea-netx
<kirsten> 12.04
<kirsten> oder 10.04
<dadrc> icedtea-netx
<kirsten> und was hat das zu bedeuten?
<dadrc> Das ist das Paket, in dem javaws drin ist
<kirsten> scheisse, ist installiert, geht aber trotzdem nicht :------------(
<Gharim> ich habe ein problem mit dem nvidia-treibereinstellungen ab version 30x. bei der version 296.xx konnte ich mit der option FlatPanelProperties Scaling das skalieren des monitors festlegen. diese option wurde bei den den neueren versionen entfernt und nun wird immer auf die volle monitor-groesse skaliert, ohne ruecksicht auf das das seiten- hoehen-verhaeltnis des originals. die README des treibers ist auch nicht unbedingt erhellend, dort wird ma
<Gharim> wenn ich einen metamode definiere mit dem gewuenschtem viewport, sagt mir der server bzw der treiber, entweder falsch syntax oder mode wird nicht unterstuetzt
<Gharim> mein monitor hat eine native aufloesung von 1280x1024 bzw seitenverhaeltnis 5:4 fuer mache programme brauche ich ein seiten verhaeltnis von 4:3 was einer aufloesung von 1024x768 oder 1280x960 entspricht
<Gharim> unter windows definiere ich eine custom-aufloesung von 1280x960, deaktiviere die skalierung, problem geloest. wieso muss das unter linux immer zu so einem eiertanz ausarten?
<Gharim> sry, bin atm etwas pissed
<vectory> weil nvidia die software verschlimmbessert hat. kann linux nichts fuer
<Conan174> ich versuche gerade grub neu zu innstallieren, weil mein ubuntu nicht mehr bootet, ich richte mich nach dieser anleitung http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur#Reparatur-mittels-Desktop-CD bekomme aber die fehler meldung "error: will not proceed with blocklists" wie behebe ich das?#
<Gharim> naja linux dafuer verantwortlich zu machen, wqr etwas weit ausgeholt
<vectory> Gharim: deine nachricht wurde oben abgeschnitten, btw
<Gharim> uff der roman?
<vectory> ja, 512 zeichen sind limit
<Gharim> bis wohin war er denn lesbar?
<vectory> d, dort wird ma
<Gharim> .. dort wird man von den optionen, die das skaling ersetzen solllen, erschlagen.
<vectory> Gharim: poste dochmal, was du getan hast und die genaue fehlermeldung in einem pastebin, aber mach dir heut nimmer zu viele hoffnungen, probiers lieber morgen
<vectory> selbiges fuer Conan174, in welchem schritt kommt der fehler?
<_d4vid> hallo 
<_d4vid> http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/artikel/61445/probleme-mit-conky.html#post355974 kann mir einer weiterhelfen?
<Mrokii> Hallo. Kann man irgendwie das LightDM menü zurücksetzen? Mir werden da aus irgendwelchen Gründen zwei Einträge für IceWM angezeigt.
<Conan174> grub-install /dev/sdX
<Conan174> genau fehlermeldung ist http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/414037/
<k1l_> Conan174: zeig mal die genaue fehlermeldung
<k1l_> ähm, den genauen command
<Conan174> grub-install /dev/sda und dan kommt http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/414037/
<Gharim> vectory: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/414042/
#ubuntu-de 2013-03-20
<freddykrueger> Hallo, Guten Morgen :) Ich weiss nicht ob man mir direkt bei meinem Problem helfen kann Habe aber Probleme Ubuntu auf meinem Server (der neben mir steht) zu installieren
<freddykrueger> sowohl per ubs stick als auch per cd\dvd
<sysdef> freddykrueger: bitte arbeite an der verwendung von satzzeichen ^^
<_d4vid> vkplayer.blogspot.de + air (ubuntu http://update.devolo.com/linux/apt/pool/main/a/adobeair/) + vk.com account = beste mp3 online player der welt! ;)
<sysdef> _d4vid: ist das eine frage, eine antwort oder spam?
<_d4vid> all in one ^^
<sysdef> dann sollte das in den channel ##more_advertising_please ;)
<jkopw> hi, ich habe eine Frage zum Netzwerkmanager, jemand da der sich damit auskennt?
<sysdef> !frag > jkopw 
<sysdef> !frag>jkopw 
<sysdef> nicht da :s
<jkopw> also wie kann ich per konsole eine vpn verbindung starten?
<sysdef> nmcli
<sysdef> jkopw: hast du google schon dazu befragt?
<jkopw> ah cool ist das wie avidemux-cli eifach die commandline funktion von networkmanager?
<sysdef> http://cweiske.de/tagebuch/networkmanager-vpn.htm
<jkopw> ja aber da kam immer nur vpnc und openvpn
<jkopw> gut dann werde mich mal ranmachen vielen dank
<sysdef> np. -> https://www.google.com/search?q=networkmanager+vpn+cli
<sysdef> waeren die richtigen begriffe
<jkopw> ah ok danke, den networkamanager hatte ich vernachlässigt, werde ich mir merken!
<D_D> moin zusammen
<sysdef> de nada
<freddykrueger> so hallöle nochmal
<freddykrueger> Vergesst was ich oben geschrieben habe. Habe nun alles aber, nun häng ich wo anders.
<freddykrueger> Und zwar bei der Softwareauswahl, das ich Open SSH installieren muss. Ist mir klar, aber einige Dienste kann ich nicht zuordnen
<freddykrueger> Oder anders gefragt was Bräuchte ich den ? wenn ich dadraus ein web und gaming Server machen möchte
<swed1> Guten Morgen, ich habe vor mir dieses Board zu kaufen und Ubuntu drauf laufen zu lassen: http://geizhals.at/de/intel-d2500cce-bulk-pc3-8500u-ddr3-blkd2500cce-a695388.html Wird der Grafikchip von diesem Board von Linux unterstützt?
<bullgard4> swed1: Finde den Namen des Grafikprozessors heraus. Gib ihn dann in die Hardware Compatibility List ein.
<Minipluto> gibts im Skype 4.1 client keinen Feedback-Knopf mehr?
<setra> hallo, bräuchte bitte nochmal hilfe bezüglich upstart init und normalem init.d. wie stricke ich die start abhängigkeiten rein das service A (upstart job) erst dann loslegt wenn oldschool init.d service gestartet ist
<Menuhin> morgen
<Menuhin> ich habe msi cx620 und habe 12.10 drauf instaliert ich wollte meine  webcam aktiviren damit ich mit skypen kann
<Menuhin> wo soll die firmware hin
<Menuhin> ich habe eine zip heruntergeladen
<Minipluto> Menuhin: was für eine Firmware und wieso? Hast du schon nachgeschaut, ob das eine UVC Webcam ist?
<Minipluto> anhand der MSI Treiberseite sieht das nämlich so aus: „This device uses the native driver bundled in operating system.“
<Menuhin> Minipluto: weil ich gelesen habe man muss die firmware installiren
<Minipluto> Menuhin: wo denn?
<Menuhin> in welche foren 
<Minipluto> Menuhin: ich empfehle, erst mal mit guvcview auszuprobieren, ob es nicht auch so funktioniert ;)
<setra> hallo, hatte einen stromausfall und bin wieder da, gibts ne möglichkeit falls jemad etwas gepostet hat es zu wiederholen.
<Menuhin> http://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=140807.0
<Menuhin> Minipluto: es geht nicht sagt kann nicht geöffnet werden
<Minipluto> Menuhin: Dieser Firmware-Updater aus der zip-Datei ist eine exe. Die würde ich nur unter einem nativen Windows ausführen.
<Minipluto> Menuhin: vielleicht findest du Ubuntuspezifische Ansätze, wenn du nach der USB-ID der Webcam suchst, die du dir mit lsusb anzeigen lassen kannst.
<Menuhin> der lappy bootet kein windows per usb also ich kann nicht drauf installieren
<Menuhin> ich kann nur ubuntu drauf machen
<Menuhin> skype geht soweit
<Menuhin> aber nur telefonieren
<sash_> Menuhin: lsusb->Ausgabe angucken->ID der Webcam lesen->googlen
<Menuhin> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub
<Menuhin> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub
<Menuhin> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<Menuhin> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<Menuhin> keine webcam
<exoon> hi. Ich hatte mal für xfce im Panel ein Icon zum "killen" von Fenstern. Weiß zufällig jemand wie das Paket dazu heißt?
<k1l> exogen: xkill ?
<exoon> k11 ne das war es nicht, funktioniert aber genauso. thx
<Menuhin> Minipluto: kann mann unter dos die firmware drauf packen
<Menuhin> ausfÃühren
<jokrebel> exoon: Versuch mal ATRG+ALT+ESC und anschließend ein klick auf das Fenster welches Du beenden willst.
<exoon> jokrebel, tut sih nichts.
<Conan174> morgen ich hab hier ein ubuntu das in einer vm steckt und einen blackscreen macht nachdem ich den kernel im grub ausgewählt habe, wie bekomme ich es wieder zum laufen?
<Minipluto> Menuhin: nö das geht nur unter Windows. Vielleicht auch mit Wine unter Linux aber bei Firmware-Dingen würde ich dringend davon abraten, da ist meiner Meinung nach kein Freiraum für Ausprobieren… 
<Menuhin> Minipluto: ok ich muss eine live cd mit windows machen
<Minipluto> Menuhin: aufgrund des von dir verlinkten Threads bezweifle ich eh, ob eine Firmware wirklich notwendig ist, weil da einer geschrieben hat, dass es erst nach einem Windows-Update nicht mehr ging. Vorher ging es also. Da du kein Windows drauf hast, gibt es Grund zur Annahme, dass man das auch so hinbekommen kann.
<Minipluto> Menuhin: ich finde es aber seltsam, dass die von lsusb nicht angezeigt wird.
<Menuhin> aso
<Menuhin> na gut
<Menuhin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1802809
<k1l> Conan174: nomodeset probieren
<Minipluto> Menuhin: das sieht ja nicht so gut aus... gibt es bei dir eine Ausgabe, wenn du das eintippst? ls /dev/ | grep video
<jokrebel> exoon: Ach das ist nur bei KDE so schon vorbelegt. Sorry. Unter Unity muss man sich da das Tastenkürzel erst selbst mit dem Befehl xkill anlegen.
<Menuhin> Minipluto: nein
<Menuhin> scheibar ist die aus
<Conan174> @k1l darf ich fragen wie?
<k1l> !bootoptionen > Conan174 
<k1l> Conan174: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bootoptionen  hier ist eine anleitung
<Minipluto> Menuhin: Fn+F6 ? *G*
<exoon> jokrebel, oder einen Starter
<jokrebel> exoon: oder so
<Menuhin> Minipluto: schande über mich
<Menuhin> danke geht
<Minipluto> Menuhin: YAY :D
<Menuhin> hehe
<Menuhin> anderer problem wenn ich den deckel zu mache auf dem laptop dann beim aufwachen hab ich blackscreen und man muss auschalten und einschalten
<jokrebel> Menuhin: Einfach in den Bildschirmeinstellungen die entsprechende Aktion deaktivieren.
<Menuhin> jokrebel: was soll ich deaktieveren
<jokrebel> Menuhin: Sorry - ist bei "Leistung" versteckt.
<jokrebel> Menuhin: "Wenn der Deckel geschlossen wird" entsprechend anders setzen.
<Conan174> @k1l bringt nichts, immer ncoh blackscreen
<Menuhin> es ist auf bereitschaft und ruhezustand ist grau
<Conan174> oh ich nemm alles zurück
<jokrebel> Menuhin: Ich hab es hier auf "nichts tun" (da ich mit den Suspend-Modi Probleme hab und sie deshalb nicht nutzen will)
<Menuhin> aso
<Menuhin> ok
<Menuhin> danke 
<Conan174> jetzt sehe ich das ubuntu logo. braucht ein bsichen lange...
<exoon> schade, der xkill befehl killt leider nur das Fenster, aber nicht alle verbundenen prozesse. z.b. firefox + java applet
<jokrebel> exoon: Naja, wenn der eigentlich Übeltäter Java ist wär wohl ein "killall java" besser.
<exoon> jokrebel, wäre dann nicht auch netbeans weg?
<exoon> icedtea könnte aber funktionieren.
<exoon> Und der eigentliche Übeltäter bin eigentlich ich.
<jokrebel> dann natürlich "sudo pkill -9 -u exoon"
<jokrebel> ;-)
<exoon> problem gelöst :)
<Conan174> ok das nomodest hat mir geholfen, aber jetzt hängt es beim ubuntu logo
<exoon> wenn ich den firefox über den taskmanager kille dann werden auch die applets beseitigt.
<jokrebel> exoon: Dann könnte vielleicht ein "killall firefox" auch helfen.
<exoon> jokrebel, auf den könnte ich verzichten. Wenn was hängt, laufen alle nicht mehr.
<jokrebel> exoon: So aus dem Bauch heraus; wenn was im Browser "hängt" (und graue Fenster verursacht), hat das oft auch mit Flash zu tun.
<exoon> jokrebel, den gibt es bei mir nicht. Aber es ist schon dass applet was streikt - bin damit am programmier, deswegen.
<exoon> Es ist aber auch oft so, dass etwas nach einem Neustart plötzlich läuft, ohne dass ich was geändert hätte.
<exoon> cache?
<fjodor> hi, ich hab mal ne frage zu einem i5 ivy bridge mobile processor. wenn ich cpufreq-info mache dann zeigt er nur bei einem von vier cpu an dass die frequenz von 1,2-2,6ghz geht. bei den anderen sagt er 1,2-1,2. powertop zeigt keine frequenzstatistik an. kann da mal jemand weiterhelfen?
<fjodor> ist das mit absicht so?
<dadrc> Die ganzen Core-is liefern komische Werte zurück
<dadrc> cpufreq liest ja auch nur Zeugs aus /proc/cpuinfo aus, soweit ich weiß
<ppq> ja, dieser "turbo" takt bei i5/i7 wird immer nur bei einem kern kurzzeitig gesetzt, wird daher wohl nur für einen kern angezeigt (obwohl da immer ein anderer genommen wird)
<fjodor> ppq: mmh ne der turbo geht nochmal von 2,6 auf 3ghz, die 1,2-2.6 ist das worüber der governor entscheiden sollte
<fjodor> aber wird wohl damit zusammenhängen
<bunyip> fjodor: womit belasstest du denn deine 4 core? wenn die cpu nichts zu tun hat, geht der takt auch nicht hoch.
<fjodor> naja ich hätte eigentlich gerne, dass im netzbetrieb "performance" und im akkubetrieb "ondemand"
<fjodor> bunyip: ne das problem ist dass es keine frequenzstatistik gibt und dass cpufreq-info: "die Frequenz soll innerhalb 1.20 GHz und 1.20 GHz.
<fjodor> " angibt
<fjodor> für 3 von 4 cpu
<bunyip> fjodor: hmm, bei meinem thinkpad kann ich das schon im BIOS so einstellen, ansonsten gibt es meistens auf dem dsektop unter Einstellungen was mit energieverwaltung, mit gnome kenne ich mich aber nicht aus. 
<fjodor> thx
<Minipluto> ich habe zwei Videos mit einer Auflösung von 560x420 und identischer Anzahl von Frames und frame-rate. Die möchte ich mit avconv nebeneinander laufen lassen, sodass ein Video mit 1120*420 heraus kommt. Hat da jemand eine Idee wie man das hin bekommt?
<stevieh> Minipluto: wow, nicht trivial. ich denke, du könntest einzelne yuv frames draus machen, die mergen und neu encodieren.
<dadrc> Ich glaub nicht, dass avconv das richtige Tool dafür
<dadrc> ist
<stevieh> in was sind die videos denn?
<stevieh> naja, also gehen tuts auf jeden Fall, aber musst wohl schon über die einzelbilder gehen... plan man gaaaanz viel platte ein :-)
<dadrc> Sowas würd ich dann doch eher mit pitivi oder so machen
<Minipluto> rawvideo in avi container
<ppq> kdeenlive kann picture in picture, iirc
<Minipluto> naja wenn ihr auch nicht einen all-in-one Kommando dafür parat habt (hätte ja sein können), mache ich es wirklich mit irgendeiner gui *G*
<ppq> damit sollte sich das machen lassen
<ppq> habe es aber nie probiert ;)
<stevieh> Minipluto: das würde mich wundern, wenn du das in ner gui schaffst...
<Minipluto> stevieh: mal gucken :)
<stevieh> Minipluto: aber das ist kein hexenwerk, mit netpbm tools etc. geht das schon.
<stevieh> gib bescheid...
<Minipluto> stevieh: ok. Hab halt nicht so viel Zeit... wenn ich das nicht sofort hinbekomme, versuche ich es, die Videos einzeln zu belassen und zu gucken, dass sie gleichzeitig abgespielt werden
<stevieh> Minipluto: das wird noch schwerer :-) aber viel spass...
<Minipluto> stevieh: das würde für meinen Verwendungszweck schon klappen, ist nur nicht so schön
<stevieh> ok, weiss ja nicht, was der plan ist.
<stevieh> aber klar, ist locker ne stunde arbeit rauszubekommen, wie das geht und dann je nach filmlänge eine evtl. längliche rechenzeit
<fjodor> Minipluto: virtualdub ist ein mächtiges tool
<Minipluto> danke euch
<stevieh> ih, das ist ja windows...
<fjodor> ne
<fjodor> oh doch
<fjodor> mmh
<jokrebel> Bin auf der suche nach nem SIM-Karten-Lese-und-Manipulationsprogramm (Telefonbuch und SMS verändern). Find da nur ältere Sachen wie MonoSIM welche es aber für Precise anscheinend nicht gibt. Jemand Ideen?
<apollo13> das handy mit google syncen ;)
<apollo13> jokrebel: gnokii?
<jokrebel> apollo13: Ne. Für ein älteres Handy dessen SIM ich gern aktuallisieren würde. Da geht nicht über Google(oder sonstige) syncs.
<apollo13> joah gnokii ;)
<jokrebel> apollo13: Und ich hätte das gern _ohne_ Handy. Direkt die SIM mit nem Adapter (wie schon zu WIN95-Zeiten möglich) bearbeiten.
<apollo13> ugh
<stevieh> hehe, da gehn doch eh nur 10 Telefonnummern drauf?
<jokrebel> stevieh: Glaub ich hab da 125 drauf. Und die SIM ist schon jahrzehnte alt.
<stevieh> uh...
<jokrebel> Und wie gesagt, mit nem alten Cardreader mit RS232 unter WIN95 würd das heut noch gehn. Muss ich da jetzt echt nen alten Rechner der RS232 noch hat ein Windows95/98 aufsetzten dafür?
<jokrebel> pcsc_scan erkennt die Karte
<jokrebel> --> T D1 GSM card
<Tu0r> ich benutze zur Zeit Unity (für die Arbeit). Mein Chef sagt ich soll zu lxde wechseln. Nun wollte ich wissen ob ich lxde auch so einfach wieder deinstallieren kann wie ich es installieren kann. (sudo apt-get install lxde)
<Tu0r> naja so könnte ich dann mal einen oder zwei tage testen und mich dann entscheiden ob ich s wagen will komplett zu wechseln.. ;)
<dadrc> Ja, kannst du. Würd aber, für eine sinnvolle Vorkonfiguration, eher lubuntu-desktop installieren.
<dadrc> Entfernen dann über `sudo apt-get remove lubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get autoremove`
<LetoThe2nd> (-purge)
<rcerny> vielleicht noch mit dem hinweis das dann zusätzliche in lubuntu-desktop integrierte paket mit installiert werden, z.b pcmanfm etc...
<rcerny> *pakete
<Tu0r> und sind die nach dem remove && autoremove noch da oder gehen die auch wieder=
<Tu0r> ?
<Tu0r> danke schonmal. :)
<nifu_> Linux auf Clients. 2013 ist wirklich das jahr des Linux Desktop
<dadrc> Tu0r, die werden dann mit dem autoremove auch wieder entfernt
<Tu0r> ok.
<Tu0r> ok super
<newan> bekomm ich hier auch support für xubuntu?
<Tu0r> dadrc: rcerny: LetoThe2nd: thx! (nur noch eins was hat es mit dem -purge auf sich?)
<LetoThe2nd> Tu0r: übriggeblieben konfigurationsdateien entfernen, soweit sie nicht manuell verändert wurden
<Tu0r> LetoThe2nd: oh. super. thx. dann änder ich nix, und kann wen ich mich nicht für lxde enstcheide so alles wieder wegmachen. thx. :)
<newan> o.k habs gelöst
<dadrc> newan, ja
<nevchen> namd
<Conan179> also ich hab ein notebook mit killer wlan 1202 und Ubuntu 12.10 , ubuntu findet aber gar keine wlan netzte, wird meien karte überhaupt untersützt?
<freddykrueger88> Hallo, ich bin gerade ein wenig ratlos. Und zwar würde ich gerne java installieren, (wegen minecraft server). Allerdings wenn ich die datei verändern will, sagt er mir das ich das nicht dürfte. Und ob ich root wäre. Da ich aber denk ich mit dem root angemeldet bin, wundert mich das etwas. Und wenn ich in terminal "su root" eingebe. Kommt eine pw abfrage die ich scheinbar auch falsch 
<freddykrueger88> beantworte. Jemand ne ahnung was ich falsch mache ?
<ksk> machmal whoami
<ksk> auch: du solltest keinen server im internet betreiben wenn du dich nicht damit auskennt. 
<freddykrueger88> ahja also muss ich als linux gott wieder geboren werden damit ich die erlaubnis von euch bekomme ;) cool wo kann ich das beeantragen ?
<LetoThe2nd> freddykrueger88: nene, nicht ganz.
<LetoThe2nd> freddykrueger88: aber wenn du halt nicht mal den wikieintrag zum installieren von java selbsttätig findest, respektive mit "su root" ankommst ist das einfach echt kein gutes zeichen.
<freddykrueger88> joar aber meinste nicht das ich lernen will den java eintrag habe ich wohl gefunden
<freddykrueger88> die datei dazu auch bearbeiten kann ich die wohl nicht ka wieso
<LetoThe2nd> freddykrueger88: jemandem ddr dich gerade gefragt hat was für was das zündschloss da ist, dem drückst du ja auch nicht den schlüssel von nem 40tonner in die hand.
<Conan179> und ka von linux+
<LetoThe2nd> freddykrueger88: also eigentlich ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java/Installation recht eindeutig, wie's geht.
<kubine> Title: Installation › Java › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<freddykrueger88> achso sorry habe den hier gefunden http://wiki.laub-home.de/wiki/Ubuntu_Linux_-_Minecraft_Server_Installation
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Linux - Minecraft Server Installation – Laub-Home.de Wiki (at wiki.laub-home.de)
<LetoThe2nd> freddykrueger88: und zum thema "kann ich nicht ändern, ka warum" - bitte ganz schnell mal http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Editor
<kubine> Title: Editor › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<LetoThe2nd> freddykrueger88: lesen. und zwar wirklich lesen. nicht nur nach copypaste befehlen skimmen.
<freddykrueger88> man ich bin keine 12
<LetoThe2nd> freddykrueger88: nur mal so.. gleich die erste zeile deines links hast du gelesen?
<LetoThe2nd> freddykrueger88: dann benimm dich bitte auch nicht so, ok? :)
<freddykrueger88> du meinst die vorbereitung ja und die datei auch gefunden mit samt den eintrag ;)
<freddykrueger88> ok sorry
<LetoThe2nd> freddykrueger88: siehst du? du skimmst nur. erste zeile....
<freddykrueger88> ... erklärst du mir wodrauf du hinaus möchtest ?
<LetoThe2nd> freddykrueger88: ja, gerne doch. sag mir einfach, was in der ersten zeile steht.
<freddykrueger88> Das der hier erklärt wie man einen Minecraft server auf Ubuntu 11.04 Server Aufsetzt
<LetoThe2nd> freddykrueger88: genau. und was hast du?
<freddykrueger88> ubuntu 12.04 server 
<LetoThe2nd> freddykrueger88: klingelt was? ;)
<freddykrueger88> ja gut ^^
<LetoThe2nd> freddykrueger88: das meine ich mit: nicht skimmen, sondern auch den text zwischen den copy-paste befehlen lesen :)
<freddykrueger88> ich komm mit den versionen noch durcheinander dachte das ich die 11.04 hätte :\ ja ich lese ja
<LetoThe2nd> freddykrueger88: anyways - ich muss jetzt gleich weg. meiner meinung nach ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spiele/Minecraft aussagekräftig genug, um dich an den start zu kriegen. und wenn dir was davon nicht klar ist: oben sind die dazugehörigen grundlagen verlinkt.
<kubine> Title: Minecraft › Spiele › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<LetoThe2nd> freddykrueger88: und ja, ich finde von jemandem der nen server betreiben will, kann man erwarten zumindest soviel energie zu investieren.
<LetoThe2nd> in diesem sinne, schönen restabend... (me ist AFK.)
<freddykrueger88> jo tschö normal nech
<Conan179> meinwlan geht, bin raus, tschöö
<D_D> moin zusammen...
<rcerny> moin
<mauli> moin, hat jemand erfahrung mit network-boot-kram? soll ein ubuntu auf einem notebook installieren, dass keine usb-installation unterstützt
<k1l> mauli: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Downloads/Netzwerkinstallation
<kubine> Title: Netzwerkinstallation › Downloads › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> mauli: Warum nicht einfach ne LiveCD brennen?
<mauli> jokrebel: da das ein subnotebook ohne CD-laufwerk ist und nur netinstall supportet. und da nur die PXE-variante. die is mir ein wenig zu doll
<jokrebel> mauli: Subnotebook? Wie viel RAM? …und für die MiniISO brauchst ja auch ein CD-Laufwerk.
 * jokrebel hat nem alten Subnotebook wegen zu wenig RAM nur mit Festplatte ausbauen und an nem anderen Rechner aufsetzen auf die Sprünge helfen können…
<mauli> das is recht neu, hat etwa 4 GB
<jokrebel> ja dann… aber ohne CD/USB-Bootmöglichkeit bleibt dann IMHO nur PXE oder Festplatte vorübergehend ausbauen.
<mauli> mhm, also du meinst um die netinstall zu umgehen würde nur festplatte ausbauen in frage kommen?
<mauli> ah okay
<jokrebel> mauli: Sicher, dass da weder USB noch CD/DVD (eventuell über USB) bootbar ist, wenn das relativ neu ist und schon 4GB RAM hat würd mich das ehrlich gesagt schon sehr wundern.
<k1l_> von usb booten geht nicht?
<k1l_> und pxe install ist echt nicht schwierig
<mauli> ja absolut sicher dass er kein usb unterstützt. ich wollts ja selbst nicht glauben
<mauli> k1l: na so mit server aufsetzen und so ... das is mir einerseits zu schwierig, andererseits fehlt mir dazu auch die zeit ;)
<Rochvellon> mauli> ich habe eben mal den artikel zu pxe unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PXE-Installation durchgelesen. ist wirklich nicht schwierig
<kubine> Title: PXE-Installation › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs> mauli: sag uns doch mal was für ein notebook das ist
 * jokrebel will das mit der Nichtuntersützung von USB nicht so recht glauben.
<mauli> das ist ein lenovo ideapad s300. 
<fbausch> jokrebel: habs auch schon erlebt, dass ein neues Laptop (von 2013) partout nicht von USB booten wollte
<jokrebel> Mhh hat wohl schon UEFI… vielleicht hilft https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI weiter.
<kubine> Title: UEFI - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> mauli: und@alle andern weil ich von EFI noch nicht viel Plan hab: Sollte da ein BIOS-Update nötig sein? http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Lenovo_Ideapad_U300s
<kubine> Title: Lenovo Ideapad U300s - Gentoo Linux Wiki (at en.gentoo-wiki.com)
<jokrebel> mauli: Da steht unter anderem aber auch"To boot the install CD you'll need to create an image of the ISO on a USB flash drive". Was Deiner Aussage wiedersprechen würde.
<mauli> ich hab im bios auch die uefi-secure-boot funktion abgeschaltet. geändert hats aber auch nix
<bekks> Hast du auch die Bootreihenfolge korrekt eingestellt?
<jokrebel> Vielleicht hift ja auch schon einfach F12?
<mauli> mit f12 hab ich genau die bootoptionen, die auch im bios habe. festplatte +netinstall. nix weiter. es ist auch nichts deaktiviert oder so, es gibt schlicht nur diese beiden optionen ;)
<bekks> Was steht denn im Handbuch zum Thema USB boot?
<mauli> muss ich mal schauen. hab das ja hier nur zur pfelge sozusagen 
<mauli> *pflege
<Rochvellon> mauli> http://superuser.com/questions/528967/i-cant-boot-from-any-usb-device-after-installing-linux hilft dir der post weiter?
<kubine> Title: I cant boot from any USB device after installing Linux - Super User (at superuser.com)
<D_D> weis jemand wie ich den spagat zwischen postfix+dovecot+openXchange hinbekomme?
<mauli> also im handbuch findet sich dazu nix. ich werde jetzt meinen usb-stick nochmal mit unetbootin zum startmedium machen und hoffen das er magically auftaucht.
<vectory> beim update fragts mich, ob ich den monkeysphere validationagent" neustarten will (homeverz. verschluesselt). was weiss ich!? hat einer n tipp?
<vectory> upgrade*
<Lunex> hi, frage: ich hab nen frisch installiertes ubuntu 12.10 und das findet immer einen nicht existenten "laptop monitor" und limitiert meinen hauptmonitor (mirror) auf 1024* - is ein intel gma adapter. weiß hier wer rat?
<Lunex> nevermind, ich glaub ich habs
<tredory> Nabend zusammen. Ich bin gerade dabei auf meinem zweitrechner ein wenig rumzudoktern, da ich als anfänger nebenbei nochmal so ein wenig durch andere Distributionen gucken möchte. Jetzt hab ich ein Problem mit Grub ;) Folgendes habe ich gemacht. die Festplatte ist so Partitioniert : 1mal 4gb Swap dann für die verschiedenen Distributionen hab ich insgesamt 4x 20gb ext4 für die jeweiligen Root verzeichnisse eingerichtet, und zuguter 
<tredory> letzt hab ich dann noch eine knapp 100gb ext4 als home für alle. Zuerst hab ich opensuse 12.3 draufgezogen (hat geklappt) als nächstes dann Ubuntu 12.10 64bit (hat auch geklappt) und jetzt hab ich gerade noch Ubuntu 12.10 Gnome Remix installiert. Die Installation hat geklappt aber leider ist dafür im grub kein neuer eintag zu sehen. Soll heißen ich kann immernoch nur Open Suse und Ubuntu starten. Wie bekomm ich jetzt für das Gnome 
<tredory> Ubuntu einen eintrag ins grub.Hab dazu im netz gefunden das man dafür die Datei boot/grub/menu.lst bearbeiten müsste. Die gibt es bei mir aber nicht ?
<k1l_> tredory: update-grub aus dem ubuntu heraus
<k1l_> und ein home für alle kann schonmal probleme geben
<jokrebel> tredory: Ich vermute, dass Du inzwischen mehrere /boot-Verzeichnisse auf unterschiedlichen Partitionen hast und Grub (der Teil im MBR) nur eines davon kennt.
<jokrebel> …äh. Genau, das wollt ich auch noch sagen.
<tredory> ja die 3 root partitionen von suse ubuntu und ubuntu gnome haben allesamt ein boot ordner
<tredory> was muss ich da dann nu machen ?
<tredory> wenn ich auf dem Rechner im gestarteten Ubuntu den Befehl update-grub ausführe dann findet der wieder Open Suse und das normale Ubuntu und richtet die wieder ein. das dritte bleibt aber verschollen
<jokrebel> tredory: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/2-linux-installationen-nebeneinander-grub-loc/#post-2196511 erklärt ein wenig dazu. Im "Groben" Grub besteht aus zwei Teilen; dem im MBR (gilt für alle) und dem Teil im /boot (wovon Du mehrere hast) was zwangsläufig erstmal zu Problemen führt. Und wie von k1l_ schon gesagt ist ein gemeinsames /home nicht zu empfehlen. Da IMHO schon eher ein gemeinsames /boot (man möge mich korriegieren) da mir mit 
<kubine> Title: 2 linux installationen nebeneinander - grub location › Ubuntu installieren und aktualisieren › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> mehreren Linuxen auf der selben Platte größere Erfahrung fehlt.
<jokrebel> tredory: Vielleicht klappt es das SuSE-Grub neu in den MBR zu schreiben und dann sind alle sichtbar, ist aber nur eine grobe Vermutung und _nicht_ die "gelbes vom Ei - Lösung"
<Menuhin> wie schalte ich aus damit bei nichts tun display nicht gespert wird
<jokrebel> Menuhin: Wo?
<Menuhin> beim skypen
<tredory> ich bin gerade dabei das teil hier zu installieren, und wollte dann mal gucken ob ich damit was hinbekomme. https://launchpad.net/grub-customizer wenn das nicht geht versuch ich mal mit suse. wobei ne dann installier ich lieber das gnome ubuntu alleine neu. das susa fand ich jetzt nicht so pralle
<kubine> Title: Grub Customizer in Launchpad (at launchpad.net)
<Menuhin> der dsiplay war aus 
<jokrebel> Menuhin: Ohne Dir zu nahe treten zu wollen; ich versteh Dich leider nicht wirklich. Vielleicht ist ein Ubuntukanal auch in Deiner Muttersprache verfügbar.
<jokrebel> Menuhin: Vielleicht meinst Du den Schalter "Sperren" bei "Helligkeit und Sperren"?
<Menuhin> jokrebel: display war black und gespert 
<Menuhin> jokrebel: danke hab den schalter gefunden
<tredory> tataa der grub-customizer hats gebracht ;) ich hab mein ubuntu gnome remix drinnen, und ein hintergrundbild für den grub konnte ich sogar auch noch reinpacken. wunderbar
<jokrebel> tredory: Freu Dich nicht zu früh. Vermutlich wird Dir jedes Kernelupdate jeder Installation erneut Probleme bereiten.
<tredory> dann muss ich mich halt für eine distri entscheiden bevor da ein update kommt ;)
<tredory> ist ja nur testweise das system, muss nicht lange überleben
<tredory> jokrebel: hab auf meinem Hauptrechner immoment Kubuntu drauf, was auch einigermaßen gut läuft. Aber es gibt doch noch einige Punkte mit denen ich nicht glücklich bin. Einer davon ist, dass Kubuntu viel zu überladen ist. Ich find man kann da vieeel zu viel einstellen und auch so funktionen wie Aktivitäten sind so sachen die ich nicht brauche. Der gnome Remix mit gnome 3 gefällt mir da bisher besser. ebenso das opensuse was auch gnome
<tredory>  3 benutzt gefällt mir da besser, da stört mich aber yast. Ach man es gibt einfach zu viele distris :P
<fbausch> tredory: sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<tredory> aber was anderes: was spricht gegen eine home partition für mehrere Systeme ? ich fand das super weil ich z.b. Thunderbird nur ein mal einrichten brauchte, und das nach der installation im nächsten system gleich alles fertig war.
<jokrebel> tredory: Glaub ich Dir gern, weitere Gespräche darüber sprengen den Ubuntu-Support-Kanal-Rahmen aber. Wenn dann komm bitte nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<tredory> fbausch: da kommt dann aber bei neustarten nach wie vor der kde anmeldebildschirm. Da installier ich dann lieber neu und hab da nicht noch alle sachen von kde mit drin hängen
<fbausch> !Desktopumgebung_deinstallieren > tredory 
<kubine> tredory: Informationen zu Desktopumgebung_deinstallieren finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Desktopumgebung_deinstallieren
<fbausch> tredory: ändern des Anmeldebildschirms: sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm / gdm / kdm (je nachdem, was du haben möchtest)
<tredory> fbausch: ah sehr gut, danke. Dann geht das ja doch relativ leicht die Desktopumgebung "komplett" auszutauschen. Dann werd ich das doch glatt mal in angriff nehmen
<fbausch> sei aber vorsichtig
<fbausch> vor allem beim deinstallieren von Programmen, wenn du die Liste irgendwo kopierst
<Mundus> Guten Abend, habe Probleme meine Raspi ans wlan anzubinden... Vermute das liegt daran, dass ich die SSID vom Router nicht sende. Bei iwlist wlan0 scan erkennt er das Netzwerk (ESSID: "") aber verbinden ist trotzdem, nicht möglich? Woran kann das liegen?
<fbausch> welches Betriebssystem, Mundus?
<Mundus> wheezy
<fbausch> !ot > Mundus 
<kubine> Mundus: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<Mundus> CU
<fbausch> bzw. wende dich an den Raspbian/Raspberry Pi-Support
<Mundus> mache ich-
<k1l_> die haben doch nen eigenen channel hier auf freenode
<fbausch> unter #raspberrypi
<ben1u> ein Kumpel schreibt mir gerade, dass er unter Win7 in der VirtualBox Ubuntu 12.10 installiert hat und Updates gemacht aber nach dem Neustart sieht er nur das Hintergrundbild und Unity wird nicht geladen. Was kann er jetzt machen?
<bekks> Guest additions neu installieren und Unity 2D starten
<ben1u> wie startet man da Unity2D, wenn er bei der Installation Automatisch Anmeldung gewählt hat?
<bekks> Kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, weil ich mich noch nie mit einer automatischen Anmeldung beschäftigt habe. Was man machen könnte, wäre, auf dem gestarteten X Server per ssh ein xterm zu starten, und das Einstellungstool dann darin aufzurufen.
<Narigo> Hi, ich würde gerne javac installieren ohne millionen von dependencies für X / Gnome mitzuschleifen. Wie kriege ich das hin? openjdk-7-jdk benötigt offenbar X, was ich nicht auf meiner server installation haben möchte... Hat da jemand eine gute Lösung/Links/Hilfestellungen?
<bekks> !java
<kubine> bekks: Informationen zu Java finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java
<bekks> Java manuell installieren.
<Narigo> bekks, dann verliere ich aber automatische updates, oder nicht?
<bekks> Narigo: Ja.
<Narigo> bekks, geht das dann auch irgendwie anders? Und wie kann ich OpenJDK installieren? Ich bin irgendwie zu dämlich einen download zu finden, der nicht sagt "machs über 'apt-get install openjdk-7-jdk'"
<bekks> Narigo: Weiß ich leider nicht, weil ich das Oracle JDK nutze.
<dadrc> Narigo, `sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends openjdk-7-jdk` könnte reichen
<Narigo> bekks, leider reicht der befehl nicht - er hat immer noch die dependencies auf jede menge X pakete
<bekks> GEnau deswegen nutze ich das manuell installierte Oracle JDK und kümmere mich selbst um die Updates - und die kriege ich idR schneller hin, als sie in Paketquellen auftauchen würden :)
<Narigo> bekks, und wie kriegst Du das mit, dass oracle ein neues update bereitgestellt hat? ^^
<bekks> Als Oracle Certified Partner kriege ich das sehr schnell mit :)
<Narigo> bekks, na toll... kein wunder, dass man das oracle jdk hier so subtil empfohlen kriegt :D ;)
<n3vch3n> hehe
<bekks> Das Schöne ist - die haben einen frei zugänglichen Newsletter, der einem genau sowas auch sagt.
<bekks> Ok, einmal habe ich es bisher erlebt, dass innerhalb weniger Stunden ein weiteres Update da war, zu dem es noch keinen Newsletter gab - der kam erst 4 Stunden später.
<Narigo> bekks, ok, jetzt muss ich die Anmeldung dafür nur noch auf der sehr übersichtlichen Oracle Seite finden... ;) *hint*
<Narigo> oh, mist, den sieht man ja beim download direkt :D
<n3vch3n> Narigo:  über ppa geht auch
<Narigo> ich sollte lesen, was da steht. okok ^^
<bekks> Und subtil empfehle ich da nichts. Ich weiß sehr genau, dass OpenJDK nicht 100% kompatibel zum Oracle JDK ist. Und da zumindest Version 1.6 des Oracle JDK immer noch die Referenzimplementierung ist - nutze ich es auch.
<n3vch3n> aber fremdquellen können das system gefährden
<n3vch3n> ;)
<Narigo> n3vch3n, ist das ppa von oracle?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Oracle baut nur für Virtualbox ein PPA.
<n3vch3n> Narigo:  nicht direkt von oracle
<n3vch3n> aber die pakete sind von oracle
<Narigo> bekks, muss man die updates für java dann jedesmal von / über die seite von oracle ziehen?
<n3vch3n> das ppa stellt ein script zur verfügung
<n3vch3n> welches automatisiert immer die neuste java version von oracle läd
<bekks> Narigo: So mache ich es. Das dauert ca. 2 Minuten. :)
<n3vch3n> aber wie gesagt ppas sind geschmacksache
<n3vch3n> ich finds gut
<Narigo> bekks, bei mir dauert das ewig - muss ja da jedesmal irgendwas ankreuzen auf der seite bevor ich laden darf - wget direkt klappt offenbar nicht...?
<Narigo> d.h. ich muss es erst bei mir runterladen und dann auf den server laden
<bekks> Man muss genau einen einzigen Klick auf "I accept" machen, und dann den Download anklicken.
<n3vch3n> Narigo:  wenn du dir das ppa mal anschauen magst gib einfach bescheid
<Narigo> und dann das ganze installieren
<bekks> Damit kann ich persönlich leben.
<n3vch3n> ansonsten manuell
<Narigo> n3vch3n, ist das dieses webupd8 irgendwas?
<n3vch3n> jop
<n3vch3n> fremdquellen werden hier allerdings nicht supported
<Narigo> n3vch3n, ist das denn überhaupt so ganz legal? ^^ wegen diesem "i accept" button halt..
<bekks> Ja, ist es.
<bekks> Weil du das Script genau so bewusst ausführst, wie du klickst.
<Narigo> ähem
<Narigo> ja... ähm, ich sollte vielleicht wirklich mal lesen was ich so den ganzen tag akzeptiere :S
<bekks> Wenn du natürlich damit deinen Nuclear Missile Launcher betreibst, der zufällig in Nordkorea steht - dann ist die Oracle Lizenz dein allerkleinstes Problem.
<Narigo> bekks, naja, ganz so schlimm ist es dann auch nicht ^^
<Narigo> n3vch3n, kann man irgendwo das skript sehen, was das genau ausführt dann?
<Narigo> also wie das von der seite runterlädt und den installer startet?
<n3vch3n> das runterladen kann man sehen
<n3vch3n> finds schade, dass man sich so behelfen muss, wäre schön, wenn oracle das wieder für die offiziellen repos freigeben würde
<Narigo> also das skript was ich da jetzt gefunden habe, scheint nicht nur das teil runterzuladen und zu installieren, sondern auch irgendwas mit dem browser anzustellen (java plugin?) - was jetzt auch nicht das ist, was ich auf meinem server möchte... (link unter 3. 'manually download the script' http://www.webupd8.org/2011/09/how-to-install-oracle-java-7-jdk-in.html )
<kubine> Title: How To Install Oracle Java 7 (JDK) In Ubuntu ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog (at www.webupd8.org)
<Narigo> ...und da find ich nicht, wie man das via script runterladen ziehen soll... oO
<Narigo> bekks, wegen dem java update newsletter nochmal... muss man sich echt erst bei oracle einen account anlegen bevor man dann einen newsletter abonnieren kann??
<bekks> Kann ich Dir leider auch nicht sagen, weil ich per se einen Oracle Accoutn habe - wobei der Account auch nicht mehr Daten als meine Email enthält.
<Narigo> name, job, genaue adresse, telefon werden hier aber verlangt (mit rotem sternchen, genauso wie email und passwort...)
<vectory> wird verlangt aber nicht ueberprueft, wahrscheinlich
<bekks> So ist es.
<Narigo> ich will doch niemanden anlügen
<bekks> Dann gib deine Daten an.
<Narigo> sonst muss ich mir am ende noch was merken
<Narigo> aber ich will nicht, dass die das alles wissen
<bekks> Dann lass es.
<Narigo> und auch noch an ihre werbepartner weitergeben
<Narigo> (was ihnen ausdrücklich erlaubt ist) :O
<bekks> Das hat Oracle nicht nötig...
<bekks> Wirklich nicht :)
<Narigo> dann hätten sie sich das aber auch sparen können hinzuschreiben :/
<Narigo> so will ich das nicht unterschreiben
<bekks> Dann lass es.
<Narigo> ja.. jetzt muss ich jeden tag gucken, ob es java updates gibt :S
<bekks> Dafür wird der Admin eines Servers bezahlt.
<Narigo> bekks, tja, wenn wir als startup das geld dazu hätten uns nen serveradmin zu leisten, dann müssten wir nicht soviel zeit damit vertrödeln bei business angels und VCs anzuklopfen ^^
<bekks> Ja, das gehört dazu. Das Leben ist kein bunter Teller. :)
<Narigo> ...und offensichtlich bis nachts nach 12 noch solche sachen zu machen :/
<tiax> najo gibt ja genug Möglichkeiten, Paket-Updates zu automatisieren, z.B. cron-apt
<tiax> je nachdem, für was Du Dein Java auf einem Server(!) einsetzt, sind die von Ubuntu doch schnell genug
<tiax> also wenn Du nur den javac verwendest, hast du vllt ja gar nichts von außen erreichbares und wirst so eher weniger von 0days getroffen
<tiax> vor allem wenn Da kein Browser läuft ;)
<bekks> Naja. Wenn man Software einsetzt, die eine Referenzimplementierung benötigt, will man einfach kein OpenJDK.
<tiax> wenn alle Stricke reißen, kann man ja einfach http://istherejava0day.com/ als Startseite einsetzen
<kubine> Title: Is there Java 0day? (at istherejava0day.com)
#ubuntu-de 2013-03-21
<tribly> heyho. hab mir die patched-font DejaVuSansMono.ttf für vim-powerline geladen, die in ~/.fonts gepackt, "fc-cache -vf ~/.fonts" gemacht, aber ich bekomm die nicht angezeigt.
<tiax> tribly: sollte gehen - allerdings meist nur in neu gestarteten Anwendungen
<tiax> kommt also ganz drauf an, *wo* sie Dir nicht angezeigt werden. Wenn Du GVIM aufmachst und set guifont=* sagst, müsste sie aber da sein
<tribly> tiax, ich starte x neu und benutze vim
<mnass> Befehl um sehr viele .tgz in einem ordner in einen anderen ordner zu entpacken?
<mnass> oder muss ich da schon scripten?
<mnass> kein bock alle einzeln anzuklicken
<LetoThe2nd> mnass: kein bock ganze sätze
<LetoThe2nd> mnass: bash ls und for
<stevieh> for i in *.tgz ; do echo $i ; done 
<LetoThe2nd> mnass: zuisammenbauen.
<LetoThe2nd> stevieh: kein bock vorkauen.
<stevieh> for i in *.tgz ; do echo basename $i ; done
<mnass> kann tar das nicht?
<stevieh> nur kurz über die strasse helfen. meine gute tat für heute.
<LetoThe2nd> oO( ich könnte eigentlich immer so daherreden. gibt einem so eine schöne vollhonk-aura)
<stevieh> mnass: das ist nicht der unix weg, dass das ein tool kann.
<LetoThe2nd> ist ja auch nicht nötig, weils ja eben for gibt :)
<mnass> mehr wollte ich ja nicht wissen
<stevieh> siehste
<gh7ulq> nach x tagen rumexperimentieren mit treibern, wicd und metwork-manager weil meine internetverbindung unter kubuntu 12.04 immer wieder abbricht hab ich nun die nase voll und hoffe mit einem neuen stick das problem beheben zu können. kann mir jemand einen wlan stick empfehlen,, der in dem os keine probleme macht?
<I-Punkt> EDIMAX EW-7811UN :: Wlan 802.11b/g/n nano USB Adapter, 150 Mbit/s läuft
<I-Punkt> gh7ulq kennst du schon http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Devices
<kubine> Title: Devices - Linux Wireless (at linuxwireless.org)
<gh7ulq> I-Punkt: nein, kannt ich noch nicht. danke. allerdings ist meine jetzige auch in der liste.
<gh7ulq> ich glaub ich probier einfach irgendeine
<I-Punkt> der Edimax weiter oben ist klein und läuft gut hier
<stevieh> der geht sogar aufm rasp pi
<I-Punkt> >der geht sogar aufm rasp pi     Dafür hatte ich ihn sogar gekauft ;-9
<Tu0r> Hi, ich habe lubuntu-desktop auf mein Ubuntu 12.10 (normal) installiert. beim Einloggen kann ich ja auf das Zeichen klicken um meinen Desktop auszuwählen. das habe ich eine kleine Liste. Nur klicke ich das lubuntu an, clicke auf zurück und logge mich ein, aber es ist nicht lubuntu sondern immernoch Unity. Mein Ziel ist es lxde mal zu testen um zu sehen ob es mir passt. Da ich nicht weis ob es mir passen wird, will ich es auch wieder dei
<gh7ulq> TL-WN821N findet sich in der liste in v2 und 3. nur welche version ist die hier: http://www.amazon.de/TP-Link-TL-WN821N-Netzwerk-frustfreie-Verpackung/dp/B00194XKXA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1363854155&sr=8-1
<I-Punkt> dholbach: Danke fürs das Freischalten
<dholbach> I-Punkt, kein problem
<gh7ulq> I-Punkt: Den Edimax find ich in der Liste nicht
<I-Punkt> gh7ulq: Dann hat ihn noch keiner eingetragen http://www.reichelt.de/WLAN-Adapter/EDIMAX-EW-7811UN/3//index.html?ACTION=3&GROUPID=770&ARTICLE=99944&SHOW=1&START=0&OFFSET=16&
<kubine> Title: EDIMAX EW-7811UN - Wlan 802.11b - g - n nano USB Adapter, 150 Mbit - s bei reichelt elektronik (at www.reichelt.de)
<I-Punkt> ..., ohne Werbung zu machen
<I-Punkt> Der läuft ootb  auf meinem Arch-Raspi, Debian usw. 
<freshmint> hi ich habe gestern über den update manager ein empfohlenes kernel update gemacht. jetzt friert das system schon zum 3. mal wieder ein. gibt es eine möglichkeit das update rückgängig zu machen? ich vermute die ganze sache hat mit dem intel hd grafik treibern zu tun, den das system läuft im prinzip weiter nur die anzeige friert komplett ein
<exogen> freshmint: hi, du kannst den alten Kernel booten.
<exogen> freshmint: ist das Ubuntu 12.10?
<freshmint> exogen, nein 12.04 lts
<freshmint> ja ich habe jetzt den 38 kernel gestartet und gucke mal ob die probleme immer noch bestehen
<freshmint> exogen, gibt es eine möglichkeit kernel updates generell zu verhindern und nur die softwarepakete upzudaten  ich hatte schon bei mehreren linux systemem probleme deswegen
<exogen> kernel-updates können auch Sicherheitsupdates sein
<freshmint> exogen, klar aber bei mir haben sie schonmal bei einem ubuntu und fedora system das auf älterer hardware läuft probleme bereitet
<exogen> du kannst ja unter Update-Manager>Einstellungen dort im Punkt Automatisch nach Aktualisierungen suchen auf "Niemals" stellen und dann eben immer manuell updaten mit sudo apt-get upgrade
<Tu0r> Hi, ich habe lubuntu-desktop auf mein Ubuntu 12.10 (normal) installiert. beim Einloggen kann ich ja auf das Zeichen klicken um meinen Desktop auszuwählen. da habe ich eine kleine Liste (Gnome, Gnome classic, .., lubuntu, ubuntu (normal)). Nur klicke ich das lubuntu an, clicke auf zurück und logge mich ein, aber es ist nicht lubuntu sondern immernoch Unity. Mein Ziel ist es lxde mal zu testen um zu sehen ob es mir passt. Da ich nicht weis ob es mir passen w
<freshmint> exogen, apt-get updated nur software pakete?
<pog> moin
<Menuhin> morgen
<pog> ich arbeite jetzt unter lxde. So kann ich mit meinem relativ lahmen Laptop einigermassen bequem Netbeans offen haben, gleichzeitig browse ich mit epipany und habe ein Dillo offen mit "java ist auch eine Insel".
<pog> auch mit dem 10.04 hatte ich eigentlich immer Performance Probleme, wenn ich Netbeans gemacht und gleichzeitig gebrowst habe.
<pog> Tu0r: ich bin sehr zufrieden mit lxde
<Tu0r> pog: ok. naja ich würde es gerne mal testen aber eben es klappt beim auswählen nicht. beim einloggen.. :(
<pog> mit dem Cinnamon, das ich zu beginn hatte, hat mich jeder Systemprozess quasi lahmgelegt.
<pog> Tu0r: komisch. ich hab die Desktops naträglich installiert, XFCE läuft auch recht gut.
<LetoThe2nd> pog: hast du auch was beizutragen, oder magst du nur einfach texten?
<LetoThe2nd> Tu0r: ich würd mal in die ~/.xsession-errors schauen, wäre der erste anlaufpunkt
<pog> ich dachte im übrigen ich sei im offtopic.
<fbausch> Tu0r: mir ist grad der DE-Wechsler von Ubuntu nicht genau vor Augen, aber hast du Lubuntu korrekt ausgewählt?
<Tu0r> LetoThe2nd: öm wonach sollte ich suchen?
<LetoThe2nd> Tu0r: ERROR oder so ;) alternativ kannst sie auch einfach mal pastebinnen
<fbausch> !pastebin > Tu0r 
<kubine> Tu0r: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Tu0r> fbausch: ich habe den user ausgewählt, dann auf das zeichen gecklickt, lubuntu ausgewählt, und dann pw eingegeben und enter..
<fbausch> hört sich richtig an....
<Tu0r> LetoThe2nd: fbausch: ja kenne ich, thx, kommmt gleich mom ;)
<Tu0r> fbausch: LetoThe2nd: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/414057/
<kubine> Title: xsession error › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<fbausch> Tu0r: wie hast du LXDE installiert?
<Tu0r> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop 
<fbausch> okay
<LetoThe2nd> Tu0r: zumindest auf den allerersten blick nichts hart verdächtiges. hm.
<fbausch> Tu0r: hast du mal in die /var/log/messages geschaut?
<fbausch> Tu0r: vielleicht hilft dir dieser Thread weiter (auch wenn es nicht exakt dein Problem ist) http://askubuntu.com/questions/62833/how-do-i-change-the-default-session-for-when-using-auto-logins
<kubine> Title: unity - How do I change the default session for when using auto-logins? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<Tu0r> fbausch: thx. ich schau mal-
<Tu0r> fbausch: was ist greeter-session=unity-greeter
<Tu0r> ?
<fbausch> Tu0r: der greeter definiert das Aussehen von LightDM
<dreamon__> Wenn ich einen Live-USB stick mache, und dann mit sudo apt-get install vlc (etwas installiere). Wird das dann auf den Stick installiert, oder ist das beim nächsten mal booten weg?
<LetoThe2nd> dreamon__: wenn der stick mit persistenz ausgestattet ist ists noch da, ansonsten weg. wie das wort "persistenz" eben nahelegt.
<dreamon__> Jetzt weiß ich soviel wie vorher.
<LetoThe2nd> dreamon: dann ist das schade, dabei könnte man das doch so schön googlen mit dem buzzword.
<dreamon> Unter Persistent Modus ist bei Linux Live Systemen auf USB Stick, das dauerhafte speichern der System Einstellungen, Updates, installierter Programme und Ihrer persönlichen Daten im Home Verzeichnis zu verstehen
<LetoThe2nd> dreamon: merkst du was?
<LetoThe2nd> dreamon: und wenn du den usb stick also mit einem tool erstellst, das das unterstützt, dann.. 
<dreamon> Wenn ich ein image (live-CD) auf den Stick installiert habe. Hab ich dann ein persistentes System. ?
<LetoThe2nd> "installiert". ach so. klar.
<dreamon> ähm.. installiert war falsch.. meinte mit dd kopiert!
<k1l> dreamon: nicht automatisch.
<koegs> hast du also ein Ubuntu auf den Stick installiert oder einfach einen Live-USB-Stick erstellt? :D
<k1l> dreamon: nein
<koegs> dann sowieso nicht, also falls dd
<LetoThe2nd> dreamon: fällt für dich "dd" unter "mit einem tool erstellst, das das unterstützt"?
<LetoThe2nd> dreamon: drücke ich mich wirklich immer so unklar aus? oder hörst du nur mit nem halben ohr zu?
<k1l> dreamon: wenn du nicht selber die persitenz erstellt hast dann gibt es keine automatisch
<dreamon> Kann ich so ein "live usb stick" in ein perstentes system umstellen, oder muß ich dafür das tool benützen was LetoThe2nd meinte
<dreamon> Also ehr nicht. Ok, dann vielen dank für die Info.. 
<rcerny> hey, ich hoffe es ist noch jemand da und kann mir bei einem Problem helfen,
<dadrc> Nicht, wenn du es nicht beschreibst ;)
<rcerny> ich hab hier nen LTSP-Server den ich auf 12.04 upgrade muss, aber das upgrade bleibt nach eingabe des befehls "do-release-upgrade" hängen
<rcerny> bin ja dran ;)
<rcerny> und zwar gibt er "libdrm-nouveau1a:amd64 conflicts with libdrm-nouveau1:amd64" aus
<rcerny> das ist auch die einzige fehlerausgabe die ich entdecken kann, unter syslog o.ä. ist nichts vorhanden
<dadrc> PPAs aktiv? Wenn ja, aus damit
<dadrc> Dann bitte /etc/apt/sources.list in 'nen Pastebin
<rcerny> ppa's und andere paketquellen habe ich alle schon vorher entfernt
<rcerny> ein moment
<LetoThe2nd> das ist wahrscheinlich das problem. aus dem ppa was installiert, das jetzt noch da ist aber nicht upgegraded werden kann.
<k1l> zum ppa entfernen am besten ppa-purge nehmen, das entfernt auch die ppa pakete die noch probleme machen können
<dadrc> Das wär 'ne Möglichkeit, ja.
<dadrc> rcerny, wie hast du die PPAs entfernt?
<rcerny> ein moment... hab nur zwei hände und einen bildschirm
<rcerny> http://pastebin.com/9Wx6ZSc7
<kubine> Title: sources.list - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<rcerny> hier die sources.list
<rcerny> ich muss kurz was nachschauen, einen moment
<rcerny> könnte noch einen moment dauern, ich muss kurz nachschauen ob die LTSP clients nvidia chipsätze haben, sollte aber glaube ich nicht der fall sein...
<koegs> rcerny: vor allem solltest du dich mal erklären warum du debian sources eingebaut hast, das kann ja nur knallen...
<rcerny> DAS war mein Vorgänger, war auch das erste was ich in betracht gezogen habe$
<rcerny> ok, keiner der clients braucht module oder treiber für nvidia chipsätze
<rcerny> könnte ich das paket nicht einfach runterwerfen?
<jokrebel> rcerny: welches und warum? (das Log hinkt grad leider hinterher und ich kam grad erst rein)
<rcerny> libdrm-nouveau1
<rcerny> geht um nen LTSP server, aber kein einziger rechner, ob server, client oder standalone maschine besitzen chipsätze von nvidia
<rcerny> ab Natty hat das paket nen anderen namen: libdrm-nouveau1a
<rcerny> niemand ne idee?
<tholu> Hallo allerseits, habe ein Problem mit dem WLAN bei einem neuen PC, auf dem ich Ubuntu installiert habe. WLAN-Chipsatz ist Centrino 2230. Fehlermeldung in /var/syslog ist Activation (wlan0/wireless): association took too long
<tholu> Verwende Ubuntu 12.10
<tholu> Ubuntu 12.04 hatte den gleichen Fehler
<tholu> Ich habe bereits versucht, IPv6 auf ignore zu setzen, habe sudo modprobe -r iwlwifi, gefolgt von sudo modprobe iwlwifi 11n_disable=1 probiert
<tholu> Windows-PCs, Macbooks, iPhones, iPads im gleichen Büro können sich alle problemlos mit dem WLAN verbinden
<tholu> WLAN-Verschlüsselung ist WPA2 (only)
<tholu> WPA+WPA2 hatte ich probiert. Router ist FritzBox 7390
<tholu> Es ist sehr frustrierend dass Ubuntu an diesem essentiellen Punkt bereits scheitert
<k1l> tholu: zeig mal die genaue zeile aus "lspci" die deine wlan karte zeigt
<tholu> Mangels Netzwerk am PC um den es geht, kann ich nicht copy pasten, aber warte
<tholu> 04:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 2230 (rev c4)
<fbausch> mh... laut http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/component/pci/8086:0887/ ist das sogar in zertifizierter Hardware drin
<kubine> Title: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 2230 Wireless | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> schau dir das mal an: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2050475 schein um probleme mit der n stärke zu gehen
<kubine> Title: [ubuntu] Wirel (at ubuntuforums.org)
<ppq> tholu: ist das ein wlan mit hidden ssid?
<tholu> fbausch: Ja, das wundert mich eben auch, ist eigentlich ja kein exotischer Chip
<tholu> k1l, den Thread hatte ich schon gefunden, hat aber nicht wirklich funktioniert. N am Router abzuschalten ist keine Option.
<tholu> ppq, nein.
<k1l> tholu: lies nochmal. es geht darum im treiber n abzuschalten nicht im router
<tholu> k1l, lies oben, das habe ich bereits probiert.
<tholu> "Ich habe bereits versucht, IPv6 auf ignore zu setzen, habe sudo modprobe -r iwlwifi, gefolgt von sudo modprobe iwlwifi 11n_disable=1 probiert"
<k1l> ok
<jokrebel> rcerny: Ich weis immer noch nicht was Dich daran stört bzw. warum Du es unbedingt deinstallieren willst.
<jokrebel> rcerny: Support bitte nicht im Query, danke.
<tholu> Hat jemand eine Idee? Es kann doch nicht sein, dass das WLAN nur mit Ubuntu nicht funktioniert.
<rcerny> jokrebel: libdrm-nouveau1a:amd64 conflicts with libdrm-nouveau1:amd64 ist der fehler der ausgespuckt wird
<jokrebel> rcerny: Für ein LTS-Upgrade (von 10.04  auf 12.04 denke ich) muss man doch nicht händisch irgendwas vorher deinstallieren
<koegs> rcerny: und was passiert, wenn du es entfernst?
<rcerny> koegs: nichts, btw, abhängigkeiten, ne ganze menge
<rcerny> jokrebel: das paket wird nicht nicht gebraucht, und als einfachste lösung kamm mir das in den sinn
<jokrebel> rcerny: Wenn sich der Name geändert hat weis das vermutlich auch die Upgrade-Prozedur und sollte sich darum kümmern.
<rcerny> jokrebel: sollte, aber trotzdem bleibt es stehen
<jokrebel>  : rcerny: Dann zeig doch mal als erstes bitte die _kompletten_ Ausgabe von folgenden  4 Terminalbefehlen: "lsb_release -a"; "uname -a"; "sudo apt-get update" und "sudo apt-get upgrade". (Über einen NoPaste-Service wie zB.: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ )  Danke.
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<tholu> Vielleicht sollte ich den PC zurück schicken und stattdessen einen Mac Mini bestellen :( Da geht das WLAN wenigstens
<jokrebel> rcerny: Hast Du denn das LTS-Distupgrade bereits teilweise schon durchgeführt?
<rcerny> jokrebel: nope, er lädt nur die pakete runter
<LetoThe2nd> tholu: wir verstehen alle, dass das gerade frustrierend für dich ist, aber wir hier können auch nichts dafür, und mit solchen kommentaren kommst du auch nicht weiter.
<tholu> LetoThe2nd ich würde ja gerne Linux verwenden.
<LetoThe2nd> tholu: vielleicht einfach heute abend nochmal rein schauen, da sind etwas andere leute da, respektive mal mit möglichst umfangreicher beschreibung im forum posten.
<tholu> LetoThe2nd, ich werde einfach hier idlen, hab jetzt eh schon mehrere Stunden investiert.
<tholu> Linux Mint btw. hat nicht mal den WLAN-Adapter erkannt.
<LetoThe2nd> i see.
<LetoThe2nd> tholu: ich will dich auch nicht rausschmeissen, aber halt bitte keine XYZ-kommentare mehr. danke sehr :)
<koegs> tholu: hast du "spaßeshalber" mit ner aktuellen Live-CD mal geschaut ob es damit funktioniert?
<tholu> LetoThe2nd, was sind XYZ-Kommentare?
<LetoThe2nd> respektive etwas nicht-debianoidem? fedora, z.b.
<rcerny> jokrebel: so, hier: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/414062/
<kubine> Title: lts-upgrade › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<tholu> koegs, zuerst hatte ich 12.04 LTS genommen,  dann eben 12.10. Meinst du 13.04?
<koegs> tholu: nein, einfach nur ne Live-CD, also 12.10, nur um gegen zu checken ob es mit einem unkonfigurierten Ubuntu geht
<koegs> ansonsten vielleicht mal wie LetoThe2nd vorgeschlagen hat mit einer Fedora Live-CD testen
<tholu> LetoThe2nd, ich mag Debian. Wenn es mit etwas nicht-debianoidem funktionieren würde, wäre das auch keine gute Lösung.
<tholu> koegs, habe vor der 12.10 Installation es mit der 12.10 live probiert. Der Installer hatte sich anscheinend im Adhoc-Modus zwar mit dem Router verbunden, dann aber darauf bestanden dass keine Internetverbindung besteht, dann ging es wieder nicht mehr.
<LetoThe2nd> tholu: ich habe ja auch nicht gesagt "benutze fedora", sondern "teste mal, obs damit geht."
<LetoThe2nd> ich rieche hier persönlich gerade superneue hardware, die halt von intel (noch) nicht anständig für linux supported wird.
<rcerny> tholu: kannst es ja auch mal mit aptosid, oder siduction versuchen, wenn die hardware neuer ist
<LetoThe2nd> siehe dazu auch http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2089512
<kubine> Title: [SOLVED] 1 (at ubuntuforums.org)
<rcerny> tholu: die verwenden den 3.8er kernel
<jokrebel> rcerny: Also es sind ja schon die neuen Quellen; wie hattest Du denn das Upgraden versucht?
<rcerny> mit "do-release-upgrade"
<tholu> koegs, und seitdem hat sich das Problem auch nicht mehr geändert. Das Ubuntu ist unkonfiguriert, nach der Installation hatte ich mangels Internet noch keine Gelegenheit irgendetwas zu ändern.
<rcerny> jokrebel: ich hab mich auch gewundert wieso die precise quellen drin sind
<tholu> LetoThe2nd, superneu eher nicht, und ich dachte Centrino 2230 ist Ubuntu-certified.
<jokrebel> rcerny: Naja - weil Du eben den Release-Upgrade schon gestartet hattest. Was genau läuft dabe denn schief. Bitte komplett nopasten.
<rcerny> jokrebel: meinst du die ausgabe von "so-release-upgrade?"
<rcerny> *do
<LetoThe2nd> tholu: kann ich nichts dazu sagen, ich hab mich nie mit der zertifizierung befasst respektive sie nicht gemacht.
<jokrebel> do! ja
<rcerny> ein moment
<tholu> LetoThe2nd, das ist mir schon klar.
<rcerny> jokrebel:  Ich krieg da nur das Ende raus...
<rcerny> ist scrollen in screen möglich?
<koegs> Shift + BildAuf/Ab
<rcerny> danköö :)
<LetoThe2nd> in screen: ctrl-a q zum starten des copy modus, dann kannst scrollen, mit q kommst wieder raus.
<rcerny> nope, da passiert nichts, nicht mit Shift + PgUp und auch nicht mit ctrl-a
<LetoThe2nd> ctrl-a q != ctrl-a
<LetoThe2nd> ah sry, ctrl-a esc
<rcerny> wie meinen?
<rcerny> achso
<rcerny> LetoThe2nd: du meinst damit ich soll "ctrl" + "A" + "ESC" drücken?
<LetoThe2nd> nein.
<rcerny> was bedeutet denn das "A"?
<LetoThe2nd> wie hast du denn bisher screen benutzt...
<rcerny> es war noch nie notwendig zu scrollen in screen...
<LetoThe2nd> das ist doch nicht scroll-spezifisch, wie man screen irgendein kommando gibt.
<LetoThe2nd> rcerny: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Screen#Bedienung
<kubine> Title: Screen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<LetoThe2nd> damit ichs nicht vorbeten muss.
<rcerny> ich musste bis jetzt auch noch nicht wirklich viel mit screen arbeiten...
<LetoThe2nd> rcerny: und unter ausgabe scrollen steht die methode auch. häppi rieding.
<rcerny> jaja, bin ja schon am lesen...
<rcerny> tut mir leid, aber bei mir öffnet sich andauernd nur das fenster "systemüberwachung"
<jokrebel> …sprachen wir nicht von nem Server?
<LetoThe2nd> das liegt aber dann an deinem spezifischen system respektive dessen keybindings .. und damit ausserhalb von screen und dessen was ich beurteilen kann.
<rcerny> LTSP server...
<rcerny> ist ein unterschied...
 * LetoThe2nd würde mal ne direkte ssh-verbindung vorschlagen anstelle des remote-dingensensens
<rcerny> ich sitze am bildschirm des servers...
<rcerny> aber gute idee...
<rcerny> ein moment
<robin_> .
<rcerny> fuu...
<rcerny> geht auch hier nicht
<rcerny> über ssh
<exoon> Gibt es für 12.04 nur noch das open-jdk und nicht mehhr sun-java-... ?
<ppq> exogen: richtig
<exoon> Wenigstens das browser-plugin von sun würde ich statt icedtea mal gerne probieren.
<jokrebel> exoon: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java
<kubine> Title: Java › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> das sollte man komplett deaktivieren, ob icedtea oder oracle
<rcerny> exoon, such mal nach webup8
<jokrebel> *seufz*
<exoon> Ich habe hier ständige abstürze mit applets, was wären dem programmieren sehr zeitraubend ist. Mit dem sun-plugin unter windows läuft alles perfekt. Daher meine Vermutung, dass es an icedtea liegt. Naja, werde mir die Links mal anschauen. thx.
<rcerny> jokrebel, hier der letzte Teil der Ausgabe, vielleicht hilft die weiter: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/414067/
<kubine> Title: upgrade-screen › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<exoon> ppq, leider brauche ich das plugin. Beim Chromium oder Firefox\Windows wird immer explizit nach erlaubnis gefragt. Das halte ich für vertretbar.
<ppq> exoon: es gibt ein paar exploits, die nichtmal auf erlaubnis angewiesen sind, um den rechner zu infizieren. applet aufrufen reicht
<exoon> ppq, also bevor der Browser nachfragt?
<jokrebel> exoon: Sicher dass das nicht trotzdem Upgraded? "Job is already running"
<ppq> exogen: an deiner stelle würde ich dafür eine vbox nutzen und sie regelmäßig zurücksetzen. sooo oft wirst du das web plugin ja hoffentlich nicht brauchen
<rcerny> jokrebel, ich glaube du meinst mich, oder?
<rcerny> jokrebel, und das was du meinst ist apport
<exoon> ppq, wie gesagt ich programmiere dafür etwas und bin leider darauf angewiesen.
<jokrebel> rcerny: Naja abgebrochen weil schon läuft?
<rcerny> jokrebel, du weisst schon für was apport da ist oder?
<ppq> exogen: da würd ich ja lieber eine offline java anwendung schreiben. aber ist ja deine sache. bin dann mal afk. wenn du tatsächlich das oracle java web plugin willst, musst du halt manuell installieren, siehe wiki. oder dich auf PPAs einlassen
<exoon> ppq, außerdem vermute ich, dass der Schutz einmal im sun-plugin eingebaut ist (unsicher) aber beim chromium im Browser integriert ist. Das halte ich dann doch fpr etwas sicherer.
<gr8> wie bennene ich im aktuellen Ubuntu meinen (einzigen) Benutzer um?
<rcerny> toll, echt toll... das paket ist eine abhängigkeit von plymouth...
<rcerny> hier noch die log datei von /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log
<rcerny> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/414072/
<kubine> Title: upgrade-log › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> rcerny: ja? Weshalb aber aber meiner Meinung nach do-release-upgrade nicht zwangsläufig seine Tätigkeit komplett einstellen muss.
<rcerny> es arbeitet mit 100%iger CPU-Auslastung, aber ändern tut sich nichts... nicht mal die HDD rattert, und die rattert schon wenn ich ein terminal öffne
<rcerny> ich bin mit meinem Latein am ende...
<koegs> und was lastet die CPU mit 100% aus?
<rcerny> der prozess precise
<rcerny> was wohl das upgrade sein müsste
<koegs> htop und iotop wären evtl. interessant
<rcerny> ein moment
<jokrebel> rcerny: Welche Version ist apport bei Dir?
<rcerny> ein moment
<rcerny> 1.13.3-0ubuntu2.2
<rcerny> jokrebel,  1.13.3-0ubuntu2.2 hat das paket apport
<jokrebel> gr8: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/usermod
<kubine> Title: usermod › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<HinaX> register
<HinaX> xD
<jokrebel> rcerny: Versuch mal ein "sudo stop apport" aus nem weiteren Terminal heraus.
<HinaX> schon erledigt :D
<HinaX> ^^
<HinaX> hab nur ziemlich lange nicht mehr gearbeitet mit irc :D
<rcerny> jokrebel, dabei kommt nur "stop: Unknown instance: " raus
<jokrebel> rcerny: Und "sudo service apport stop"?
<rcerny> gleiche meldung
<gr8> jokrebel: ""Es ist nicht möglich, den aktuell eingeloggten Benutzer zu bearbeiten."" lustig wirds nur, wenn man nur einen benutzer hat.
<rcerny> falsch
<rcerny> es sind fast immer zwei
<rcerny> min.
<rcerny> btw. da gibt es noch viele mehr, aber das sind systemnutzer
<gr8> ich seh in der Anmeldeoberflache genau einen benutzer.
<gr8> nämlich meinen
<rcerny> ausloggen, als root einloggen (in der konsole!) und dann deinen nutzer ändern
<jokrebel> gr8: Was spricht dagegen, für die Anderung vorübergehen einen 2ten mit Adminrechten anzulegen? Ansonsten bliebe noch der Weg über ne LiveCD.
<rcerny> oder das ;)
<jokrebel> rcerny: Ubuntu hat kein aktives Rootkonto!
<jokrebel> !sudo > rcerny
<kubine> rcerny: Informationen zu sudo finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<k1l> !usermod > gr8 
<kubine> gr8: Informationen zu usermod finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/usermod
<k1l> guckst du da mal tabelle an
<gr8> in Ubuntu funktioniert fast alles sehr gut, passt alles zusammen. bloß um den eigenen Benutzernamen zu ändern, muss man einen riesen Aufstand machen.
<rcerny> jokrebel, anyway, ich hab herausgefunden das apport gar nicht lief, keine ahnung wieso nicht...
<jokrebel> rcerny: Und hast Du denn jetzt auch rausgefunden, ob der Realease-Upgrade tatsächlich tot ist?
<rcerny> jokrebel, wie meinen? der prozess?
<jokrebel> rcerny: naja - Dein letzter Eintrag den Du uns mitgeteilt hattest war "libdrm-nouveau1a:amd64 conflicts with libdrm-nouveau1:amd64" … hattest Du das seit vorhin weiterlaufen lassen? Steht da inzwischen mehr? Ist Deine CDP immer noch auf 100%? Wo sind die Pastes die koegs um 14.56 versucht hat einzufordern?
<jokrebel> *CPU
<rcerny> jokrebel, ich hab in abgebrochen, da überhaupt keine antwort mehr kam, keine ausgabe, auch nicht in den Logs, in denen auch noch etwas am ende von "done". und htop oder iotop lässt sich nicht installieren da die paketverwaltung regelrecht am arsch ist, ich habe mehrmals versucht sie zu "reparieren" die sources.list wieder auf lucid zu stellen etc.
<rcerny> man kann sagen ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende, und tappe völlig im dunkel...
<koegs> .oO ( Zeit für eine frische Neu-Installation, kommt der ganze Quatsch mal weg )
<jokrebel> rcerny: Wenn Du den Installationsversuch immer wieder abbrichst, wird das nicht zum erfolg führen können. IMHO
<jokrebel> rcerny: Ansonsten: hör auf koegs ;-)
<rcerny> jokrebel, und auf was soll ich genau hören?
<jokrebel> rcerny: Und wenn die CPU auf 100% ist war sie meist eher beschäftigt. Wenn Du sie ihre Arbeit nicht zuendebringen lässt wirst Du jedes mal wieder von vorne anfangen mit dem Upgrade.
<rcerny> du meinst also ich soll es einfach durchlaufen lassen?
<jokrebel> siehe 15:51 Uhr
<rcerny> wenn ich dich jetzt richtig verstehe
<rcerny> ups, koegs hab ich 15:51 ganz übersehen, schuldigung...
<jokrebel> rcerny: Bei so nem Upgrade aus der Konsole, kann es schon auch mal viele Minuten dauern bis die nächste Zeile auftaucht ……… *seufz*
<rcerny> hm...
<jokrebel> solang ich mir nicht sicher bin, dass da wirklich nichts mehr geht (was bei 100% CPU seltenst der Fall ist) bricht man das nicht einfach ab. Ist der beste Weg zu nem unbenutzbaren System. Aber ich wiederhole mich teilweise…
<rcerny> auch wenn das System vor tagen genau gleich ausgesehen hat? btw. der gleiche prozess vor ein paar tagen ca. 1h gelaufen ist ohne änderung?
<jokrebel> Trotzdem nochmal fürs Protokoll: Nur weil mehr als 2 Minuten keine weiter Zeile geschrieben wird muss der Prozess noch lange nicht tot sein.
<rcerny> wie gesagt, war schonmal so, am montag, und da lief der prozess ca 1h
<jokrebel> und dann vielleicht auch noch mehrfach schon ausgeschalten zwischendurch?
<rcerny> später am montag, ja
<rcerny> und heute vormittag wieder gebootet
<rcerny> aber das tut doch nichts zur sache, denke ich...
<koegs> also schon richtig viel rumgespielt, sorry, aber das schreit geradezu nach einer neuinstallation
<koegs> man kann sich auch die Mühe machen zu suchen, kostet aber am Ende nur mehr Zeit
<jokrebel> rcerny: Naja - während eines Releaseupgrades mehrfach hart abgebrochen und auch noch rebootet… da ist wohl eher der Wunsch Vater des Gedanken…
<rcerny> es ist "leider" nicht meine maschine, btw. ich hab sie nicht aufgesetzt und auch nicht konfiguriert
<jokrebel> rcerny: Na dann versuchs; Garantie dass das wirklich noch grade zu biegen ist gibts aber keine.
<rcerny> jokrebel, nunja, ich dackel mal damit zurück in den "Verein,Firma,What ever" mal schauen was der cheffe dazu sagt...
<jokrebel> rcerny: Warum machst Du überhaupt ein Releasupgrade an ner Maschine die nicht Deine ist? (und dann auch noch ohne entsprechende Geduld an den richtigen stellen)
<rcerny> weil ich vorhin mehrere beinahe gleich konfigurierte maschinen geupdatet habe, und bei denen lief alles glatt?
<jokrebel> rcerny: Und der war vielleicht nur ein bisschen schmalbrüstiger und hätt nur ein wenig mehr Zeit benötigt… aber wir driften ab ins Offtopic (gerne weiter in #ubuntu-de-offtopic)
<rcerny> naja, schliesslich muss ich ja auch noch lernen, und in dem bereich lernt mal nie aus ;)
<rcerny> gerne, ja. aber ich muss bald mit der sch... Kiste auf den Zug, werde eventuell später nochmals hilfe brauchen ;)
<clemens> hallo! Würde eine gute Lösung für meine Hybrid Grafikkarten Probleme suchen. Habe Intel/ATI kombination (hd4000/hd7000) kennt jemand eine gute lösung dazu?
<fbausch> clemens: was für eine Lösung meinst du?
<clemens> mein lüfter läuft dauernd auf hochtouren und wird ziemlich heiß ohne großen prozessor- und/oder grafikaufwand
<clemens> der laptopt wird ziemlich heiß*
<apollo13> clemens: ati abschalten
<clemens> gibs da wo eine anleitung? :)
<apollo13> bios aufmachen, rumgucken und abdrehen^^
<clemens> beim bios geht das leider nicht
<clemens> bzw. gibt es diese option nicht
<apollo13> ugh, warum kauft man so einen laptop?
<clemens> weil er preis leistung gut war ;)
<apollo13> mit etwas glück kannst es im ati control center abdrehen
<apollo13> eg http://askubuntu.com/questions/192381/how-to-turn-off-ati-radeon-hd-7730m-on-dell-inspiron-7520
<kubine> Title: How to turn off ATI Radeon HD 7730M (on Dell inspiron 7520)? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<clemens> versucht und gescheitert^^
<apollo13> oder schaun ob es für dein zeugs nen neueren xorg/treiber gibt wo das geht
<HinaX> guten abend =) ich habe ein problem mit conky
<apollo13> clemens: dann zurücktragen solange noch geht :þ
<vectory> HinaX: guten abend, ich nicht
<apollo13> vectory: uhm…
<HinaX> jedesmal wenn ich auf mein desktop klicke verschwindet conky
<HinaX> und ich muss es wieder neu starten
<apollo13> HinaX: welcher desktop manager, welches ubuntu, welches conky
<HinaX> conky-all
<vectory> das problem ist bekannt
<clemens> geht leider nicht... i verstehe es noch immer nicht warum es für ati keine lösung gibt! bei nvida sieht das alles besser aus
<apollo13> versionen, nicht pakete
<apollo13> clemens: nicht wirklich
<HinaX> ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<apollo13> HinaX: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1717351 gelesen?
<kubine> Title: [SOLVED] CONKY: Window disappears when clicking on Desktop (at ubuntuforums.org)
<HinaX> 1.8.1
<clemens> also hat keiner eine "lösung" zur zwischenzeit^
<HinaX> nein 
<HinaX> wollte erst hier fragen ;)
<jokrebel> HinaX: Dann nimm es als Antwort ;-)
<HinaX> ok danke =)
<apollo13> clemens: nunja vlt hat einer eine, aber da bist in nem forum besser aufgehoben; ich rate leuten zb von hybridkarten grundsätzlich ab -- die zahl der user die sowas haben ist somit relativ gering, IRC erreicht im vergleich zu einem forum wenige leute
<clemens> aksubuntu.com war bis jetz nicht so hilfreich sowie ubuntuusers.de
<fbausch> clemens: hast du da schon gefragt oder nur durchsucht?
<clemens> durchsucht und gefragt. aber lösungen die ich gefunden haben bei mir meistens nicht das gewünschte resultat geliefter, da oft die unity oberfläche nicht gestartet ist oder low graphics fenster erschienen ist was man wieder über den terminal fixen muss
<HinaX> hat funktioniert ;) danke =)
<wilde_wurst> clemens: funktioniert sicher ohne unity und mit einem anderen desktop oder?
<clemens> @wilde_wurscht was funktioniert ohne unity oder andern deskotp?
<wilde_wurst> clemens: sry, namen verwechselt^
<HoockStar> hey leuts
<HoockStar> ahm, jemand anwesend? 
<koegs> !frag > HoockStar 
<kubine> HoockStar: Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<HoockStar> ich frage doch niemand nach hilfe?! 
<HoockStar> ich fragte nur ob jemand anwesend ist!?
<koegs> HoockStar: warum fragst du dann ob jemand anwesend ist?
<HoockStar> weil hier es so ruhig ist, 
<koegs> HoockStar: hier meistens nur action, wenn jemand support braucht, wenn du quatschen möchtest ist #ubuntu-de-offtopic der geeignete Ort :)
<HoockStar> alles klar, dankeschön ;-) 
<HoockStar> hey, ich muss trotzdem mal fragen, wo finde ich die befhelsliste? 
<apollo13> befehlsliste?
<HoockStar> sorry, dumm ausgedrückt, die befehlsliste füür diese leiste hier unten, 
<HoockStar> ich habe es mit: / help    probiert, aber mir wird nichts angezeigt, 
<fbausch> wenn du /help genutzt hast, wechsel vielleicht mal das Chatfenster/den Channel
<HoockStar> das habe ich auch gemacht, 
<HoockStar> funzt dennoch nicht, 
<fbausch> was für ein Client? Webchat?
<HoockStar> ahm ist es richtig wenn ich sage kubuntu?
<HoockStar> oh mann.....wie peinlich, absolut keine ahnung, 
<fbausch> mh, nein, ist nicht richtig. Also du bist nicht mit Firefox auf eine Webseite gegangen?
<fbausch> (oder sonst einem Browser)
<HoockStar> aso, mit chromium, 
<fbausch> bist du auf der Seite webchat.freenode.net?
<jokrebel> fbausch: Ich glaub Quassel ;-)
<HoockStar> mom
<fbausch> jokrebel: entweder das oder Webchat
<fbausch> HoockStar: der Name der Anwendung sollte oben in der Fensterleiste stehen
<jokrebel> fbausch: Whois lässt auf ersteres schließen.
<HoockStar> quassel
<fbausch> oha, stimmt ;-)
<jokrebel> HoockStar: Wobei "füür diese leiste hier unten" auch sehr undurchsichtig ist…
<fbausch> naja, die Eingabeleiste für IRC
<HoockStar> ja, die eingabeleiste für irc
<jokrebel> HoockStar: Vielleicht solltest Du Dich erstmal in http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/IRC einlesen. Da gibt es auch jede Menge weiterführende Links. Und - hier ist ein Kanal für Ubuntu-Probleme (da gehören Deine Fragen über IRC-Benutzung nicht dazu); sprich über Fragen bezüglich IRC bitte wenigstens nach nebenan in #ubuntu-de-offtopic.
<kubine> Title: IRC › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> HoockStar: Einfach auf den # .... Link klicken, dann solltest Du zusätzlich auch dort landen, Danke.
<jokrebel> dc5ala: Verbindungsprobleme? 
<jokrebel> dc5ala:  Bitte fix das oder nimm uns wenigstens einstweilen aus dem Autoconnect.
<setra> hallo bin leider nicht weiter gekommen mit den upstart jobs hier mal ein pastebin ....http://pastebin.com/21UXeaL1 des aktuellen dmesg. ganz egal was ich an den upstart jobs herumschraube es hat irgendwie keinen einfluss 
<kubine> Title: weird boot order - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> Wieso schraubst du da überhaupt dran rum?
<setra> bekks, weil man mich dazu angehalten hat... aber is eh wurst... es hat keinen effekt 
<bekks> setra: Und was ist die gesamte Ausgabe von dmesg und von lsb_release -a ?
<setra> ok, das pastebin von vorhin ist der tail von dmesg, vorher nur grafikkarten und anders Usb, pci...etc... aber ich kann gern ein ultralanges posten lsb_release -a mach ich gleich
<setra> bekks, hier die volle version von dmesg und lsb_release -a http://pastebin.com/Z90XFGy4
<kubine> Title: full dmesg version & lsb_release -a - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> Und jetzt müssten wir nur noch wissen, was du denn wo und warum herumgeschraubt hast an upstart.
<setra> bekks, alles wieder original wie es immer war, das ergebnis sollte sein: netzwerk bootet gemeinsam mit ovs, sind die 2 fertig dann kann alles andere passieren was aufs netzwerk aufsetzt
<bekks> Was ist "ovs"?
<setra> bekks, open virtual switch, quasi ein switch/hub/router/cisco nur in software
<bekks> Streich mal cisco aus der Liste da :)
<bekks> Und es ist ein L2 Switch, den man da baut. 
<bekks> Und was konkret wolltest du nun wie tun?
<setra> bekks, ich hätte einfach gerne das das netzwerk fertig bootet und der libvirt upstart job solange wartet bis ovs einfach die gesamte hardware eingehängt hat und fertig gestartet ist ... pastebin von den upstart/scripts http://pastebin.com/TbLMei8d
<kubine> Title: libvirt und ovs init scripte - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> ovs is software, das hängt keinerlei Hardware ein.
<setra> bekks, ovs hängt bei mir alle nics ein und bonded diese softwaremäßig zu einem aggegated link
<bekks> Entweder ein bond oder eine aggregation.
<bekks> Wenn du da lediglich einen Bond / eine Aggregation baust - wozu dann genau einen OpenSwitch?
<setra> bekks, hier ist auch das /etc/network/interface etwas modifiziert das zum bootzeitpunkt von ovs die hardware übernommen wird wie in http://pastebin.com/fqY9KFc8 zu sehen ist
<kubine> Title: interfaces zu ovs - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<setra> bekks, muss jetzt leider gehen, komm in 2-3h wieder... danke trotzdem
<bekks> Wenn du damit nur zwei Bonds baust, dann ist mir nicht klar, wozu du OVS einsetzt.
<setra> bekks,  an den vswitch können sich dynamisch virtuelle maschinen anschließen, an verschiedene netzwerke (VLans) fein zu verwalten 
<bekks> Mir ist sehr genau klar, was ein OVS kann. Aber in deinem Szenario kann man komplett ohne OVS leben, mit demselben Effekt.
<magerquark> moin, ich verwende xubuntu und bin leicht genervt von dem update icon in der taskleiste, ich nicke jedes kommende update ab, daher wäre es mir am liebsten, wenn mich das system in keinster weise fragen würde
<bekks> Du kannst die Updatehäufigkeit ja auch einstellen. Dann nervt das zB nur einmal im Monat.
<magerquark> zudem ist dsa verhalten inkongruent, manchmal ist die passworteingabe von Nöten, manchmal nicht
<bekks> Kongruent ist das Verhalten immer, aber nur dann scheinbar nicht konsistent, wenn du in den 15 Minuiten vorher schon dein Passwort eingegeben hattest.
<magerquark> ich hätte gerne irgendwas in der art von silent updates
<bekks> Jibbet nit. :)
<fbausch> bekks: magerquark doch zumindest für Sicherheitsupdates gibt's das
<magerquark> bekks, das mit den 15 Minuten ist leider nicht der fall, das Verhalten würde ich verstehen, da das sudo passwort 15 Minuten vorgehalten wird
<dadrc> Und ansonsten, nimm halt den Update-Notifier aus dem Autostart, dann notified er dich nicht mehr, wenn es Updates gibt.
<magerquark> dann würde ich ja keine updates mehr erhalten, das will ich ja ebenso weni
<magerquark> dann würde ich ja keine updates mehr erhalten, das will ich ja ebenso wenig
<bekks> Dann würdest du nur einmal im Monat Updates erhalten.
<fbausch> magerquark: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/automatic-updates.html
<kubine> Title: Automatic Updates (at help.ubuntu.com)
<magerquark> an sich gesehen würde mir das sogar reichen, aber ich habe irgendwo einen update wahn, ich hoffe ihr versteht mich^^
<bekks> Hmm. Nein. Tue ich nicht.
<magerquark> wenn neue updates existieren, dann habe ich einen inneren drang sie unbedingt zu installieren, keine ahnung woher dsa kommtt
<dadrc> software-properties-gtk anmachen, Sicherheitsupdates auf automatisch installieren stellen
<bekks> Versionitis. Das ist heilbar.
<magerquark> interessant das pragramm unattended-upgrades ist in der standardinstallation vorhanden
<magerquark> ich schau mir schnell die apt.conf an
<magerquark> ehm, Zeilen die mit "//" beginnen sind immer auskommentiert, oder?
<magerquark> ok, das software-properties-gtk erlaubt einem scheinbar nur die automatische installation von security updates, scheint aber auf unattended-upgrades zurückzugreifen, ich hab jetzt die entsprechedn zeilen auskommentiert, ich meld mich wieder, wenn das die Lösung ist  
<magerquark> in ein paar tagen#
<FUZxxl> Mahlzeit!
<FUZxxl> Ich habe ein großes tar-Archiv
<bekks> Ich auch.
<FUZxxl> Wie kann ich aus diesem alle Dateien entfernen, die einem gewissen regulären Ausdruck genügen?
<FUZxxl> Also, ich möchte zum Beispiel alle Dateien (/tmp/|/var/cache/).* entfernen
<FUZxxl> Und den Rest in ein neues Archiv schreiben
<bekks> Auspacken, Dateien löschen, neu packen.
<FUZxxl> bekks: Ungern
<bekks> Anders geht es aber nicht.
<bekks> Man kann in einem tar keine Dateien löschen.
<FUZxxl> Die Dateien haben Rechte gesetzt und ich habe hier kein Rootrecht
<magerquark> FUZxxl, sehr aufwendig wäre die verwendung einer live-cd, aber es müsste klappen
<bekks> Man kann trotzdem nichts in einem tar löschen.
<sysdef> bekks: was ist denn mit "--delete" passiert?
<FUZxxl> bekks: Theoretisch müsste das gehen, ein tar ist ja nur eine Kette von Dateien. Ein solches Tool müsste einfach entsprechende Dateien überspringen und den Rest wegschreiben. Mir ist nur kein solches bekannt.
<FUZxxl> sysdef: Wie funzt das?
<sysdef> --delete               delete from the archive (not on mag tapes!)
<sysdef> FUZxxl: man tar
<FUZxxl> Modifiziert --delete die Datei in-place? Wie kann ich die zu entfernenden Dateien spezifizieren?
<FUZxxl> Um es genauer zu erklären: 
<FUZxxl> Ich habe ein Backup eines Servers als 10 GiB tar
<FUZxxl> Ich habe festgestellt, dass ich vergessen habe, verschiedene temporäre Dateien auszuschließen, die so 1 GiB des tars ausmachen.
<FUZxxl> Deshalb möchte ich diese entfernen.
<sysdef> mkdir /tmp/x;cd /tmp/x;touch foo bar; tar cvf foobar.tar foo bar; tar f foobar.tar --delete bar; rm -v foo bar; tar xvf foobar.tar; ls -l
<magerquark> FUZxxl, les dir mal "man tar" durch
<FUZxxl> magerquark: Ich sagte schon: Da steht auch nicht mehr als diese eine Zeile drin
<magerquark> probiers aus
<magerquark> es müsste gehen
<FUZxxl> Außerdem, sind das so ~5000 Dateien, die ich entfernt haben will.
<FUZxxl> Die passen nicht alle auf eine Kommandozeile
<FUZxxl> Aber danke
<sysdef> FUZxxl: mit wildcards: mkdir /tmp/x;cd /tmp/x;touch foo bar baz; tar cvf foobar.tar foo bar baz; tar f foobar.tar --wildcards --delete "ba*"; rm -v foo bar baz; tar xvf foobar.tar; ls -l
<bekks> FUZxxl: --delete modifiziert die Datei nicht in place. Es markiert sie als gelöscht.
<bekks> Daher: Auspacken, Dateien löschen, neu packen.
<FUZxxl> Ich wiederhole: Ich habe nicht genügend Plattenplatz für dieses Verfahren
<bekks> Ich wiederhole: es gibt keinen Weg ein Tar in-place zu modifizieren.
<FUZxxl> hm...
<FUZxxl> Gibt es ein Programm was wie ein Filter tar-Dateien modifiziert und das Ergebnis in einer neuen Datei ablegt?
<bekks> Nein, weil jedes Programm das tar auspackt, modifiziert und wieder einpackt.
<FUZxxl> hm...
<FUZxxl> seltsam
<FUZxxl> Dann hacke ich mal sowas zusammen
<bekks> Viel Erfolg. Lies Dir durch wie tar funktioniert, dasnn weisst du, wieso das noch niemand gemacht hat.
<FUZxxl> bekks: Tar ist verdammt simple.
<FUZxxl> s/simple/simpel/
<FUZxxl> Einfach Dateien mit Header aneinandergeklebt.
<bekks> Ja, und eben deswegen erlaubt es eben keine in-place Modifikation weil das gar nicht funktionieren kann.
<bekks> Aber da du das ja besser weisst: viel Erfolg bei deinem Vorhaben.
<FUZxxl> Lies dir bitte nochmal meine letzte Frage durch
<FUZxxl> 21:50 < FUZxxl> Gibt es ein Programm was wie ein Filter tar-Dateien modifiziert und das Ergebnis in einer neuen  Datei ablegt?
<bekks> EOD. Es ist alles zu dem Thema gesagt worden.
<FUZxxl> In-Place ist theoretisch auch möglich. Man muss einfach den Inhalt verschieben...
<FUZxxl> Wird nur schwierig bei komprimierten Archiven
<sysdef> dd if=/dev/zero of=foo count=200k;cp foo bar;tar cvf test.tar foo bar;ls -l test.tar;tar f test.tar --delete "foo";ls -l test.tar
<dadrc> tl;dr
<sysdef> This operation will rewrite the archive.
<bekks> Ja, also kein in-place, sondern rewrite. Q.E.D.
<sysdef> bekks: das ist kein in-place? http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-03212013-102323pm.php
<kubine> Title: Screenshot partagé sur ZimageZ par sysdef (at www.zimagez.com)
<sysdef> selbst die inode bleibt gleich
<bekks> In-place bedeutet, dass die Datei modifiziert wird. Die man page sagt doch selbst, dass ein neues Archiv erzeugt wird - und das ist eben nicht "modifizieren".
<sysdef> tar haengt die member einfach hintereinander. afaik schreibt es beim (--delete) rewrite an den anfang der gleichen datei/inode und laesst die zu loeschenden dateien dabei aus -> in-place delete
<fbausch> !ot > sysdef 
<kubine> sysdef: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<sysdef> fbausch: dem benutzer bei der korrekten verwendung von tar zu helfen ist natuerlich voellig OT, ja.
<freddykrueger> nabend :) wollte mal nachfragen ob es eine möglichkeit giebt ein auto login zu machen und ja ich bin seid etwa 5h+ am googln und lesen und ausprobieren aber hat bisher nichts geholfen :\ es geht dadrum das ich momentan noch an der grafischen oberfläche hänge :) und ich den server derzeit noch immer aus mache der soll halt wenn ich den hochfahre sich auf mein benutzer einlogen damit ich 
<freddykrueger> mich mit VNC Verbinden kann jemand ne idee ?
<k1l_> öhm, server und autologin?
<sash_> freddykrueger: Erste Idee: Ersetze VNC durch ssh?
<k1l_> du meinst ein desktop system und ja da geht autologin
<freddykrueger> ähm nein ^^
<freddykrueger> also server steht hier hat auch server sogware drauf habe aber im nachhinein noch nen dekstop installiert
<freddykrueger> software
<bekks> Also ist es ein Desktop.
<freddykrueger> joar
<dadrc> Dann willst du http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LightDM#Automatische-Anmeldung 
<kubine> Title: LightDM › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> Es sei denn, es ist KDE, keine Ahnung, was die machen
<bekks> freddykrueger: 0321 225359 <+k1l_> du meinst ein desktop system und ja da geht autologin
<freddykrueger> joar lightdm habe ic hschon gemacht
<freddykrueger> glaunbe habe da was überlesen ich guck nochmal
<freddykrueger> aber wie kann\soll ich den vnc durch ssh ersetzten ist ssh nicht einfach nur für ne sichere verbindung zuständig ?
<bekks> Man kann VNC durch ssh tunneln.
<k1l_> man kann doch in lightdm schon nen remotedesktop starten ganz ohne einloggen
<k1l_> freddykrueger: aber wofür braucht dein "server" denn einen desktop? jetzt sag nicht jdownloader
<fbausch> freddykrueger: VNC im privaten LAN, im Firmennetz oder über Internet?
<fbausch> und wieso möchtest du auf einem Server eine grafische Oberfläche?
<freddykrueger> ja wegen momentan linux anfänger und das fällt mir denk ich noch bsichen leichter
<freddykrueger> als alles über putty zu amchen
<freddykrueger> und vnc geht per lan
<bekks> Der Server steht also zuhause bei Dir, ja?
<freddykrueger> ja
<freddykrueger> um genau zu sein momentan noch nebenmir soll aber bald unter die treppe verband werden
<freddykrueger> die jdownloader anspieleung habe ich nicht verstanden ^^
<freddykrueger> anspielung
<k1l_> freddykrueger: typische serverdienste sind darauf ausgelegt von ssh aus bedient zu werden.
<fbausch> also ohne grafische Oberfläche. JDownloader brauhct aber eine
<freddykrueger> aber warum sollte ich jdownloader hier installieren wäre ja quatsch hätte ja kein vorteil davon
<fbausch> ist halt die Frage, was du mit dem Server anstellen möchtest ;-)
<k1l_> freddykrueger: jdownloader ist zu 90% der grund warum "server" einen desktop installiert bekommen. deswegen die anspielng
<freddykrueger> webserver, gaming server, teamspeak, .... minecraft läuft und ts3 auch ^^ .............. achso ^^
<freddykrueger> EIGENTLICH will ich erstmal üben :P
<k1l_> freddykrueger: aber wie gesagt: richtige server dienste lassen sich per ssh administrieren. da braucht es keinen desktop
<fbausch> Webserver? aus dem Internet erreichbar?
<freddykrueger> in rechen zentren hätte ich bei JD ja auch vorteile ^^ 100mbit und so 
<fbausch> !LightDM#Automatische-Anmeldung > freddykrueger 
<dadrc> fbausch, hatten wir schon
<k1l_> die zeit die du gerade in das geraffel mit dem desktop investierst könntest du auch einfach in die zeit ins lernen mit ssh investieren
<freddykrueger> ja sum inet erreichbar ich weis autmatische anmeldung nciht sicher
<fbausch> falsch konfigurierte Dienste können ein Sicherheitsrisiko sein!
<freddykrueger> für was ? für den server ? das wäre mir egal dann soll den halt jemand hacken weiss zwar nicht was er davon hat aber gut
<bekks> freddykrueger: Wenn du um das Risiko weisst - wieso machst du es dann?
<fbausch> er kann von dort aus evtl. einfacherer andere Ziele in deinem Netzwerk angreifen
<freddykrueger> weil das ding monetan reinweg zum testen dienen soll gucken wie was funktioniert in die materie linux einarbeiten
<fbausch> vielleicht hast du auf dem Server irgendwelche privaten Daten? (weiß ich jetzt nicht)
<fbausch> freddykrueger: dann muss er ja nicht aus dem Internet erreichbar sein
<freddykrueger> naja wenn man testen will ob der ts3 server funktioniert und so schon 
<bekks> freddykrueger: Zum Testen braucht man keinen Autologin. Den braucht man nur für seine eigene Faulheit oder für Kiosksysteme.
<freddykrueger> und nein keine privaten daten
<freddykrueger> naja brauch ich halt für vnc da er vorher keine verbindung aufbaut erst wenn ich mich eingelogt habe
<bekks> Dazu braucht man kein Autologin.
<bekks> Dazu muss man VNC konfigurieren.
<tholu> Verwendet irgendjemand erfolgreich Centrino 2230 als WLAN-Chip mit Ubuntu? Bekomme immer einen Association Timeout Fehler.
<fbausch> freddykrueger: wenn du deine Serverdienste per VNC konfigurierst, läuft es in den meisten Fällen darauf hinaus, dass du im VNC Terminalfenster benutzt --> also unnötig
<freddykrueger> ok habe gerade vnc zu gemacht und versuch mich mit dem terminal also putty anzufreunden mal gucken wie weit ich komme :)
<Nickler> hi nach netzwerkproblemen hing mein computer teilweise beim updaten, ich musste auch mal abbrechen und neu beginnen und einmal den rechner neustarten, es schien alles durchgelaufen zu sein, wobei erst nach dem 2. starten meine maus tat, wenn ich das Aktualisierungsprogramm starte kommt 'Nicht alle Aktualisierungen können instaliiert werden .... und er bietet mit eine Teilweise Systemaktualisierun
<Nickler> g
<Nickler>  an, wenn ich die starte kommt eine Meldung mit 'Kein exclusiver Zugrif möglich...' obwohl ich keine andere Paketverwaltung gestartet habe, gibts ne möglichkeit das zu reparieren?
<fbausch> Nickler: es kann sein, dass im Hintegrund die automatische Systemaktualisierung läuft
<Rochvellon> oder dass gerade neue pakete, sofern eingestellt, heruntergeladen werden
<fbausch> kannst du über einen Blick in die Prozessliste feststellen
<freddykrueger> muss ich putty neustarte wenn ich per"reboot" befhel den Server neustarte oder erwacht putty irgentwann ? :D
<fbausch> neustarten
<k1l_> freddykrueger: nee, der bricht ab. musst du neu verbinden
<freddykrueger> kk thx
<fbausch> kannst ja einfach die Verbingseinstellungen speichern, dann sind das ja nur zwei Clicks, bis du wieder verbunden bist
<Oliver89> kennt jemand von euch ein gutes howto wie ich einen ubuntu 10.04 server auf 12.04 bringe? (dist-upgrade) meiner läuft aktuell mit 10.04...
<Oliver89> einfach die sources.list updaten und dann ein apt-get dist-upgrade, oder ;)?
<fbausch> !Upgrade_Lucid_auf_Precise > Oliver89 
<fbausch> argh
<fbausch> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upgrade_Lucid_auf_Precise
<kubine> Title: Upgrade Lucid auf Precise › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Oliver89> vielen dank!
<Rochvellon> prinzipiell brauchst du nur die neuen repos eintragen und eine systemaktualisierung vornehmen. du solltest jedoch dir vorher die bekannten probleme durchlesen
<k1l_> Oliver89: do-release-upgrade nachdem die backups aufgefüllt wurden
<k1l_> Rochvellon: Oliver89 nein, nicht per hand die repos ändern
<Oliver89> ok...
<Oliver89> geht das mit dem update-manager auch auf der konsole??
<Oliver89> da steht was von "danach erscheint ein fenster etc..." - ich habe halt nur zugriff auf den server über ssh
<k1l_> Oliver89: du managed nen server und findest nichtmal den server bereich auf der wiki seite?
<Oliver89> ich dachte ich frag euch erstmal, das erspart vielleicht zeit k1l_ ^^
<Oliver89> vorher hatte ich leider suse drauf laufen, unter ubuntu sind meine kenntnisse in diesem bereich wesentlich höher angesiedelt ;)
<Oliver89> aber dass ich mal ein dist-upgrade gemacht habe, das ist schon etwas länger her, von daher die frage
<k1l_> ich habs dir oben bereits gesagt und im wiki ist es nochmal genau erklärt
<Oliver89> ja okay, danke dafür
<Oliver89> k1l_ ich musste eben übrigens das upgrade von 10.04 auf 12.04 lts rückgängig machen (DOWNGRADE), es scheiterte an der kernel-version meines vServer-providers, da der server halt mir Parallels betrieben wird und dies den kernel bereitstellt....
<Oliver89> vielleicht sollte ich mal mit dem provider reden, ob eine neue kernel-version mal angebracht wäre...
<k1l_> Oliver89: jo, das ist bei nem vserver ne ganz andere nummer
<freddykrueger> wie lade ich den sachen über das terminal herunter ? von websiten apt-get install LINK funktioniert nicht
#ubuntu-de 2013-03-22
<Rochvellon> freddykrueger> bspw. mit wget
<freddykrueger> danke schon gefunden ^^
<freddykrueger> ich kämpfe gerade damit das ich den user "teamspeak" nicht mehr entfernen kann
<freshmint> hey kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich  von akutellen 12.04. XX-39 Kernel downgrade zum XX-38? Ich hatte ein paar Ausfälle heute und gestern mit dem 39 Kernel. ich möchte nicht immer beim booten manuell den 38er kernel auswählen müssen...
<setra> test
<freddykrueger> morgen
<freddykrueger> habe gerade mein server neu gemacht und wollte mich per putty namelden aber kann mich nciht einlogen pw und beutzer stimmen eigentlich o.O giebt es da irgent ne möglichkeit das zu kontrollieren ändern oder so
<stevieh1> kannst du dich lokal anmelden? ist überhaupt der sshd am laufen?
<freddykrueger> lokal auch nciht
<freddykrueger> giebt es da irgentwie nen master nick + pw ? :D
<freddykrueger> mich verwird das eben wobevvor ich den formatiert habe ging der noch
<freddykrueger> bevor
<nifu> Was heisst denn "neu machen"? 
<freddykrueger> naja formatiert und neu aufgespielt
<nifu> Kannst dich weder als user noch root anmelden?
<nifu> Also lokal.
<stevieh1> wenn er sich als root anmelden kann hat er unter ubuntu was falsch gemacht :-)
<nifu> Man kann nie wissen ;)
<freddykrueger> naja habe ja nur ein acc
<stevieh1> du kannst das im prinzip cracken, wenn du es nicht verschlüsselt hast.
<freddykrueger> ich habe den GERADE EBEN neu aufgesettzt :D
<nifu> Entweder cracken oder nochmal neu aufsetzten. Vllt hast du dich unglücklich vertippt als du das PW des Benutzers gesetzt hast. 
<freddykrueger> zwei mal ?
<freddykrueger> da ich ja einmal eingeben muss und nochmal bestätigen muss
<stevieh1> tja, da solltest du nochmal drüber nachdenken :-)
<nifu> Falsches Tastaturlayout? Numblock nicht aktiv?
<freddykrueger> num lock war nciht an glaub ich aber sind auch keine zahlen ... und falsches tastatur layout kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen
<freddykrueger> naja aber wie kann ich das cracken ?
<freddykrueger> jetzt nochmal neu aufsetztn keine lust ^^
<stevieh1> http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-recover-root-password-under-linux-with-single-user-mode/
<Dejavu> guten morgen - ich versuche gerade auf meinen virtuellen Server eine Portfreigabe für Synology NetBackup einzurichten. Mein derzeitiger Arbeitsstand ist: http://nopaste.info/ee80580427.html  <-- jedoch sagt mir der Server im Rechenzentrum, dass auf den Port 13782 nicht zugegriffen werden kann. Was könnte ich ggf. noch ausprobieren?
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<nifu> Sollte der Recovery Modus von Ubuntu nicht reichen? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Zugangsdaten_vergessen
<kubine> Title: Zugangsdaten vergessen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<stevieh1> oder so :-)
<freddykrueger> aha
<freddykrueger> salat gefunden glaub ich er sagt mir er hat kein benutzer gefunden
<nifu> Keinen Benutzer in der /etc/passwd gefunden?
<freddykrueger> passwd benutzername 
<freddykrueger> habe ich eingegebn in der rettungs cd
<nifu> Root-Verzeichnis konntest du aber mounten?
<freddykrueger> joar
<nifu> Und in der Datei /etc/passwd ist der Benutzer auch nicht zu finden?
<freddykrueger> ne listet nichts auf auch nichts ähnliches
<nifu> Komisch. "adduser -m Benutzername" sollte den Benutzer anlegen.
<nifu> Und dann noch schnell das password mit passwd setzten
<freddykrueger> user existiert nicht
<freddykrueger> naja bleibt wohl nichts anderes übrig wie neu aufsetzen oder ?
<freddykrueger> habe bei der installatsion auch gesagt er soll den home ordner verschlüsseln
<freddykrueger> fällt mir gerade ein ups ^^
<nifu> Den Benutzer sollten du jetzt anlegen können. Nach der installation zuschlüsseln, könnte kniffig werden.
<nifu> Weche Version von Ubuntu hast du denn installiert?
<fbausch> Home-Ordner verschüsseln ist nur bedingt sinnvoll
<stevieh1> fbausch: wieso?
<stevieh1> kann man überhaupt ubuntu installieren, ohne einen benutzer anzulegen?
<nifu> ich glaube nur die Server version lässt das zu.
<koegs> das macht null sinn, wie soll man sich dann einloggen :D
<stevieh1> handauflegen, ab 17.04 geplant
<fbausch> stevieh1: im Zweifel macht dir die Verschlüsselung mehr Umstand und eine Komplettverschlüsselung per verschlüsseltem LVM ist sicherer
<stevieh1> AHA
<fbausch> wenn z.B. dein Home verschlüsselt ist, aber ein Programm temporäre Dateien in /tmp anlegt, ist das Konzept schon ausgehebelt
<nifu> Wird beim booten eigentlich sofort alles entschlüsselt? oder nur die Daten welche gelesen/geschrieben werden?
<fbausch> nifu: wie meinst du das? (und in welchem Szenario)
<Dejavu> Hallo - ich arbeite gerade an den Problem, dass ein Backup Server nicht auf meinen Deamon zugreifen kann. Leider zeigt mir Ubuntu an, dass die Ports jedoch offen sind: http://nopaste.info/ee80580427.html - was könnte ich noch probieren?
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<stevieh1> fbausch: ich bleib dann doch mal lieber bei nem verschlüsselten home
<fbausch> also die Daten werden "on the fly" ent/verschlüsselt
<fbausch> Dejavu: sagt das Log deines Daemons etwas?
<koegs> für privat reicht mir home+swap verschlüsseln, geschäftlich nehm ich vollverschlüsselung :)
<Dejavu> leider nein - ich bekomme vom rechenzentrum die nachricht, dass keine verbindung aufgebaut werden kann, da der port wohl nicht offen ist
<fbausch> vom Rechenzentrum?
<stevieh1> und da sind keine 5 firewalls dazwischen?
<Dejavu> naja der virtuelle server und der backupserver sind im gleichen rechenzentrum und eine portfreigabe wurde wohl von dennen eingerichtet
<Dejavu> also mein vserver soll gebackupt werden ^
<fbausch> aber wer/was in deinem Rechenzentrum sagt, dass keine Verbindung aufgebaut werden kann?
<fbausch> s/deinem/dem
<nifu> Hat iptables auch die änderungen übernommen? 
<Dejavu> der administrator des Backupsystems kann nicht dan den Port kommen - über telnet url port kommt "telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection timed out
<Dejavu> bash-3.00#
<Dejavu> "
<koegs> telnet, hahaha, ich geh laufen
<koegs> huch, falscher channel, ich halt mich kommentaren wieder zurück :)
<stevieh1> das geht für tcp schon, manche haben manschetten, ein nmap zu installieren. Die könnten ja Hacker werden.
<Dejavu> meine shell ausgaben stehen ja im nopast und irgendwie verstehe ich das ganze nicht ^
<Dejavu> nmap habe ich lokal installiert - wenn ich es per shell auf localhost (oder der ip) ausführe kommt "13782 open tcp" ....
<stevieh1> das sieht doch schonmal gut aus
<koegs> dann sollen sie halt ihr netzwerk checken, local ist er eben offen
<Dejavu> danke für die Auskunft, nun weiss ich dass der Fehler nicht bei mir liegt - P.S. kleiner Tipp - nie uniinterne systeme verwenden, freie marktwirtschaft ist da eindeutig besser ^
<freddykrueger> sorry war gerade zoggen :D ... ja das verstehe ich auch nciht das ubuntu kein benutzer anlegt ^^ naja egal dann formatier ich den eben nochmal also dann nicht verschlüsseln oder wie ?
<nifu> Verschlüsseln würde ich schon. 
<mcnesium> tag. hab grad byobu auf 12.04 benutzt und festgestellt, dass das irgendwie standardmäßig nicht screen sondern tmux benutzt. kann mir jemand helfen, die session wiederzukriegen? tmux ls sagt „failed to connect to server: Connection refused“
<LetoThe2nd> freddykrueger: hand aufs herz - ist das ne echte, blanke ubuntu installation? oder eher was, dass dir irgendein serveranbieter als ubuntu verkauft? oder du uns? ;)
<mcnesium> htop zeigt mir die laufende session aber an
<freddykrueger> man ich brauche kein server anbieter da das ding neben mir steht
<freddykrueger> und ich habs von ubuntu runtergeladen
<freddykrueger> also von der officielen seite
<mcnesium> und weil ichs grad lese, es ist ein ubuntu von ftp.stratoserver.net :D
<LetoThe2nd> freddykrueger: dann legt das ding aber auch nen benutzer an.
<freddykrueger> ja normal vorher ja auch
<freddykrueger> ka warum er das jetzt nicht gemacht hat
<koegs> mcnesium: du kannst das backend von byobu problemlos ändern
<freddykrueger> also persönlichen ordner verschlüsseln ja\nein ich würds machen
<mcnesium> koegs: das wäre schritt 2, erstmal würd ich gern die session wiederkriegen. evtl gefällt mir ja tmux auch, wenn ich wüsste wie ich es bedienen muss. was ich im netz dazu so fand, hat mir bisher nicht geholfen, siehe connection refused
<koegs> mcnesium: um zu einer session zurück zu kommen, musst du wahrscheinlich die byobu-eigenen kommandos nutzen
<koegs> mit tmux selber kenn ich micht nicht aus
<mcnesium> dachte ich mir fast, darum frag ich auch in #ubuntu und nich in #tmux ;)
<koegs> mcnesium: einfach wieder byobu aufrufen holt normalerweise die alte session wieder, ansonsten im wiki mal die Tastenkombinationen angucken ;-)
<fbausch> freddykrueger: Verschlüsselung von ~ auf einem Server ist nur wirklich sinnvoll, wenn da auch schützenswerte Daten liegen
<fbausch> (auf einem Server ist es ja nicht (immer) so, dass Daten unter /home liegen
<LetoThe2nd> verschlüsselung auf nem server ist nur sinnvoll wenn das ding physikalisch gesichert ist. ansonsten eh für die katz.
<fbausch> das auch
<LetoThe2nd> eine physikalisch zu irgendeinem zeitpunkt unbeaufsichtigte maschine ist immer und unter allen umständen als korrumpiert anzusehen. ergo: wenn ich das nicht garantieren kann, kann ich mir auch die verschlüsselung in die haare schmieren.
<LetoThe2nd> daher: die rechenzeit lieber sinnvoll verwenden.
<mcnesium> koegs: das is ja das problem. im wiki ist nicht mal erwähnt, dass byobu auch mit tmux kann. und da die session detached is, nützen mir auch keine byobu tastenkombis was. und wenn ich die tmux befehle mit byobu davor aufrufe, kommen die gleichen fehler wie mit tmux direkt
<koegs> mcnesium: ich habs grad einfach mal getestet, byobu/tmux detachte session, danach einfach nur byobu aufgerufen, schon ist die session wieder da :(
<playx> Ubuntu in GW2? http://postimg.org/image/s3obdcv2r/
<kubine> Title: View image: Bildschirmfoto vom 2013 03 22 10 05 36 (at postimg.org)
<LetoThe2nd> playx: gibts nen sinnvollen grund warum irgendwer den link aufmachen sollte
<fbausch> wasn GW2?
<playx> Ubuntu Logo in nem Spiel
<LetoThe2nd> playx: ansonsten: bitte hier nicht mehr einfach zeug reinrülpsen, wir bemühen uns um annähernd deutsche umgangsformen.
<fbausch> !ot > playx 
<kubine> playx: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<playx> LetoThe2nd: musst aber nicht gleich so von oben herab sein. leute wie sind wohl der grund warum die linux szene von außenstehenden so belächeld wird
<playx> mit umgangsformen hat dein verhalten auch nicht viel zu tun
<mcnesium> koegs: genau das funzt eben bei mir nich. außerdem war bis 12.04 auch bei byobu-screen das handling komisch. mit byobu -S name eine session gestartet, musste aber mit screen -rd name wieder zurückgeholt werden. byobu -rd name funktioniert erst ab 12.10
<playx> Jetzt still nur weil mal jemand dein getue nicht hin nimmt? jetzt äußer dich mal zu deinen so hoch gesteckten umgangsformen.
<koegs> playx: können wir das bitte in #ubuntu-de-offtopic ausmachen oder notfalls in #ubuntu-de-op, danke
<playx> und erkläre mir wie du dein verhalten damit in einklang siehst
<playx> Nein LetoThe2nd kann jetzt hier ruhig mal stellung beziehen. immerhin hat er mich ja auch hier angefahren
<LetoThe2nd> playx: ich habe dich weitestgehend höflich und in ganzen deutschen sätzen darauf hingewiesen, hier nicht einfach irgendwelche links reinzupasten. mehr gibts dazu nicht zu sagen. wenn du dich so leicht angegriffen fühlst, betrachte ich das als nicht wozu ich stelluhng beziehen müsste.
<koegs> playx: nein, das gehört hier nicht hin, also komme bitte in einen der beiden channels, wenn du das Thema weiter verfolgen möchtest
<LetoThe2nd> playx: abgesehen davon hat koegs völlig recht, du darfst dich gerne in #ubuntu-de-offtopic oder #ubuntu-de-op mehr dazu äussern, aber bitte nicht hier. danke.
<playx> ich sehe es schon als herablassung an. wenn jemand meins chreiben mit rulpsen gleichsetzt und mir deutsche umgangsformen abspricht
<koegs> playx: ein letztes mal, die diskussion gehört hier nicht in den channel, also bitte kläre das auf den genannten wegen
<playx> oh großer führer koegs. Nein
<koegs> ok
<playx> Und dieses Verhalten ist es warum Ubuntu immer mehr an markt verliert derzeit und andere Distris zulegen. Eine Gruppe von Halbstarken möchtegern Nerds mit Gottkomplex die sich im Supportchannel rum treiben.
<stevieh1> playx: sabbel halten und rüber innen anderen Kanal.
<fbausch> stevieh1: Don't feed the trolls. ;-)
<playx> ich hab eigentlich schon längst mit nem kick gerechnet. ;-)
<mcnesium> hier ist also grad niemand am start, der sich mit byobu-tmux irgendwie auskennt, nehm ich an…
<Hans-Martin> moin! Ich habe gerade auf meinem 12.04 die Updates dieser Woche eingespielt (bin hier am Platz nur einmal pro Woche), danach hängt der Desktop sich auf. Intel-Chipsatz-Grafik, geht sonst eigentlich ganz ok.
<Hans-Martin>  Auf ubuntuusers.de habe ich gelesen, dass es wohl ein bekanntes Problem mit dem aktuellen Kernel ist, aber die Lösungen waren nicht so ganz zufriedenstellend (wobei ich wohl das mit dem älteren Kernel gleich mal versuchen werde).
<Hans-Martin> Ist da schon Detaillierteres bekannt?
<LetoThe2nd> hier nicht... mit dem alten kernel mal gegnetesten ist sicher nicht verkehrt
<Hans-Martin> ok, werd's gleich mal probieren. Immerhin kann man mit dem 2D-Desktop arbeiten, betrifft wohl nur Unity, da kann ich sowieso drauf verzichten :-)
<stevieh1> was für ne intel grafik ist das denn? hd3000 oder hd4000?
<Hans-Martin> das weiß ich gar nicht genau. Ist ein Sandy Bridge i5 wenn ich mich recht erinnere, muss mal genau nachsehen.
<stevieh1> das hd2000 oder hd3000 afaik...
<Hans-Martin> hab mich nicht recht erinnert, ist nur eine i3-2100
<Hans-Martin> lshw sagt "2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller"
<Hans-Martin> na ja, ich mach jetzt jedenfalls mal einen Reboot mit dem vorigen Kernel.
<Hans-Martin> thx!
<stevieh1> nie verkehrt
<Hans-Martin> so, mit Kernel 3.2.0-38 geht's wieder. Das war es offenbar.
<freddykrueger> blöde frage habe vorhin ausversehen beim erstellen eines neuen benutzers den server neugestartet ist das schlimm ? name und pw waren drin
<vectory> du meinst, bevor der vorgang abgeschlossen war? bevor du noch enter gedrueckt hast sicher nicht schlimm
<vectory> name und pw waren wo genau drin?
<freddykrueger> ist egal :D habe den gelöscht und nochmal neu angelegt
<freddykrueger> ging nur beim ersten mal nicht
<vectory> ok
<vectory> 'ifconfig eth0 address 169.254.2.1' was mach ich falsch?
<rcerny> koegs, habs hingekriegt mit dem server, ich hab einfach alle pakete von hand an apt vorbei installiert
<koegs> rcerny: danke für den hinweis, dann müssen wir das Ding ja in Zukunft nicht mehr supporten :)
<vectory> der fehler: 'address: unknown host'
<koegs> vectory: address weglassen
<rcerny> koegs, nunja, 5 jahre ruhe, aber bis dahin gibts sicher nen neuen server ;)
<koegs> und man ifconfig :P
<vectory> oh ja, grad verstanden
<vectory> will ich dann noch ne netzmaske, um die ip 164.254.1.2 zu setzen (fritzbox notfall ;)
<freddykrueger> bevor ich sachen runterlade immer erst wieder ins "cd" verzeichnis oder ? der will mir gerade den ts3 server nicht entpacken
<DPITTI> Hallo habe folgendes Problem. Error mounting: mount: unknown filesystem type 'exfat'
<vectory> DPITTI: das hattest du doch letztens schon mit deinem stick und hast dann exfatutils installiert oder?
<DPITTI> Kann mir jemand helfen damit der Usb Stick Gebootet wird.ES handelt sich um ein 64gb stsick .
<DPITTI> Bei Lubuntu haut es hin jetzt mit Exefat Utils jetzt habe ich das Problem bei Bodhi linuix
<koegs> DPITTI: hier nix Bodhi
<koegs> DPITTI: versuchs doch mal in #bodhilinux, bitte
<DPITTI> Danke der link bringt mich weiter.
<rcerny> koegs, nunja, bodhi = ubuntu + E17 oder?
<koegs> rcerny: wir halten uns hier aber nur mit offiziellen Ubuntu-Derivaten auf
<koegs> wer weiß was die da alles an paketen und paket-quellen verbogen haben
<rcerny> stimmt auch wieder, aber ja. ist ja schon wieder offtopic...
<DPITTI> Danke koegs für den Link musste nur exfat-fuse installieren und jetzt läuft alles.
<DPITTI> Danke Koegs für den Bodhi Link Problem gelöst Stick läuft auch.
<k1l> DPITTI: bei bodhi problemen in zulunft einfach direkt an die jungs wenden
<DPITTI> Ja k1l werde ich machen sorry nicht böhse sein wusste da den link nicht.
<Dejavu> hallo - ich arbeite immer noch an den Problem, dass bei Symantec NetBackup der Server nicht auf meinen Clienten zugreifen kann. Der Fehler wurde bei iptables gefunden (der port wurde geblockt). Über firehol habe ich nun netbackup (server und client) auf accept gesetzt. Wir könnte ich dieses nun testen (ohne den System administrators des Servers zu bemühen)
<Hans-Martin> Dejavu: wahrscheinlich nicht. Da der Zugriff vom Server aus erfolgen muss, musst du entweder warten, bis der NetBackup das von alleine tut, oder den Admin bitten, dass er das mal testet.
<Dejavu> merci - ich habe den Admin gebeten, Backup läuft. Der Fehler lag darin dass bei "firehol" nicht die regeln für den Backupdienst drin waren. So nun ist Wochenende :) merci
<exoon> hallo. ich will in einem Verzeichnis nur die Dateien löschen (listen reicht auch schon) für die es noch einen weiteren hardlink gibt. kennt dafür jemand ein tool?
<sysdef> exoon: find
<sysdef> find /home/exoon/ -xdev -samefile file.txt
<sysdef> -> man find
<exoon> sysdef, thx. Tuts nicht auch find . -links N ?
<sysdef> exoon: sorry, hatte gelesen du suchst referenzierende hardlinks zu files aus einem directory. wenn dir die liste reicht ohne zu wissen was zu wem gehoert, reeicht das, ja.
<sysdef> s/ee/e/
<exoon> wo sich die andere Datei befindet könnte auch interessant werden ;)
<sysdef> ... frueher oder spaeter ^^
<LetoThe2nd> wenn ich mit brctl nur auf die schnelle ne bridge aufsetze, ist die nicht persistent, odeR?
<LetoThe2nd> also quasi brctl addbr br0; brctl addif br0 eth1; brctl addif br0 tap0;
<dAnjou> würd ich bezweifeln
<LetoThe2nd> sollte doch zum testen reichen und beim reboot weg sein....
<dAnjou> jo, afaik muss das in die /etc/interfaces damits bleibt
<LetoThe2nd> ok. dann mal schauen :)
<dAnjou> jo ... http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Netzwerkbr%C3%BCcke
<dAnjou> aber es war /etc/network/interfaces
<freddykrueger> ich bin gerade schon wieder am verzweifeln :D ich möchte jetzt wieder teamspeak 3 installieren und habe das packet schon mit "wget" runtergeladen allerdings möchte er das nicht entpacken
<LetoThe2nd> hmne, so einfach ists dann doch nciht -> vertagen auf montag.
<dAnjou> freddykrueger: und, fehlermeldung?
<freddykrueger>  teamspeak3-server_linux-x86-3.0.7.1-rc1.tar.gz: Kann open nicht ausführen: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<LetoThe2nd> noch eindeutiger gehts ja wohl kaum.
<dAnjou> freddykrueger: von wo lädstn das runter?
<freddykrueger> sorry falsche zeile
<dAnjou> außerdem is das der server
<dAnjou> sicher, dass du den willst?
<freddykrueger> teamspeak@Server:~$ tar -xzf teamspeak3-server_linux-x86-3.0.7.1.tar.gz
<freddykrueger> klar
<LetoThe2nd> freddykrueger: na dann schau halt mal nach.. hint, du willst wahrscheinlich ls und/oder cd benutzen.
<fbausch> freddykrueger: siehst du die Datei, wenn du "ls" ausführst?
<freddykrueger> ja
 * LetoThe2nd bezweifelt dass die strings übereinstimmen. copypasta FTW.
<dAnjou> ging 1A bei mir http://bpaste.net/show/DN2Zl3HkUZbCNc2iuHTu/
<dAnjou> tar braucht übrigens keine angabe der kompression mehr
<fbausch> freddykrueger: tipp mal bitte "tar xzvf team" und dann doppelt Tab drücken
<freddykrueger> achso habe blaue und rote schriften also scheint er das ja doch entpackt zu ahben 
<fbausch> dann ist doch prima
<freddykrueger> ja dann mal gucken ob ich den kram gestartet bekomme
<koegs> freddykrueger: ich hoffe du gehst nach der anleitung aus dem ubuntuusers wiki :)
<freddykrueger> logen aber trotzdem
<fbausch> wie bitte?
<freddykrueger> ja ich gehe nach der anleitung aber es geht irgentwie trotzdem nicht ^^
<LetoThe2nd> "geht irgentwie trotzdem nicht ^^" war noch nie ne sinnvolle fehlermeldung, und wird auch nie eine werden.
<freddykrueger> bash: cd: /teamspeak3-server_linux-x86/ts3server_startscript.sh: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<dAnjou> fbausch: logen -> logo -> logisch -> "ist doch wohl klar"
<dAnjou> fbausch: ich würd für sowas ja kicken -.-
<fbausch> okay, dieses Wort existiert in meinem internen Wörterbuch nicht
<LetoThe2nd> freddykrueger: steht so nicht im wiki. your fault.
<fbausch> freddykrueger: ~ vors erste / ? bitte genau lesen
<freddykrueger> logen ist bei uns aber nicht im negativen gemeint nach dem motto "habe ich doch gesagt du depp" sondern eher so nen freudiges klar habe ich das
<dAnjou> und in eine datei kann man sowieso nich cden
<freddykrueger> ich könnte jetzt alle commands hier posten die ich eingegeben habe :D aber das würde dne rahmen sprengen
<fbausch> freddykrueger: ich kannte es trotzdem nicht, ist Slang und behindert bei einer konstruktiven Kommunikation
 * LetoThe2nd findet, der frager sollte diese box zumindest bitte nicht ans netz hängen, wenns schon an so trivialsten sachen wie pfade richtig eingeben hakt.
<playx> lol. Blizzard hat gerade sein neues spiel gezeigt. Ein Kartenspiel
<fbausch> playx: na und?
<fbausch> !ot > playx 
<LetoThe2nd> fbausch: lass gut sein.
<LetoThe2nd> *sigh*
<fbausch> was ist mit Kubine los?
<fbausch> freddykrueger: du könntest ein nopaste benutzen, um uns längere Ausgaben zukommen zu lassen
<k1l> bot ist kurz mittagsschlaf machen
<koegs> manche lernen es einfach nicht :D
<freddykrueger> ^^
<freddykrueger> geil danke nochmals für dne hinweis :D
<freddykrueger> hat alles geklappt ^^
<fbausch> freddykrueger: ich würde dir Empfehlen, dich schnell in grundlegende Befehle einzuarbeiten: (ls, cd, pwd)
<fbausch> gibt noch mehr, das war nur ein Auszug. Dir sollte auch klar sein, dass ~ für dein Homeverzeichnis steht
<freddykrueger> alles klar werde ich mir angucken
<fbausch> freddykrueger: schau mal hier http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/Befehls%C3%BCbersicht
<num7> Hi, weiß jemand wie die Umgebungsvar. für den standard gui-dateimanager heißt? (Ich möchte wissen wie mein File-Manger heißt)
<Android1218> nautilus?
<num7> nein, ich glaube nemo bin mir aber nicht so sicher.
<fbausch> num7: Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, Lubuntu?
<num7> Gibt es da keine entsprechenden Var.? weil das Problem tritt öfters auf.
<fbausch> num7: welches Problem?
<num7> Cinnamon LinuxMint 14 fbausch
<num7> das Problem das ich nicht weiß wie der Datei-Manger heißt :D wenn ich was an dem verändern will
<dAnjou> num7: dann bist du hier falsch
<fbausch> Linux Mint ist nicht Ubuntu
<ring0> für linux mint gibt es hier keinen support
<num7> ich hab auch schon unter #linuxmint-help nach gefragt nur da konnte mir leider keiner gerade sagen ob es da so etwas wie ein Var. gibt die anzeigt welcher Dateimanager das ist.
<fbausch> num7: aber dafür können wir ja nichts
<num7> Ne, sag ich ja nich. Sorry. Ich frag später nochmal bei #linuxmint-help. Danke
<Hans-Martin> num7: eine Umgebungsvariable gibt es nciht, aber du kannst mit "ps" sehen, welche Prozesse laufen. Und dann googlest du jeden Namen, den du da findest, und lernst noch was auf dem Weg.
<num7> Danke Hans-Martin werd ich machen :)
<k1l> num7: der mint support ist nicht auf freenode. das kannst du aber auf deren homepage nachlesen wo genau der ist
<Hans-Martin> am geschicktesten geht das mit "ps ux", da werden deine Prozesse in einem relativ übersichtlichen Format angezeigt
<num7> k1l: ja der ist auf shotchat.org
<num7> Okay, danke der File-manager heißt Nemo. 
<numbie> heyho , kann mir jemand sagen ob shred fehlerhafte sektoren notiert so das diese ignoriert werden?
<k1l> öhm shred ist doch nur zum überschreiben
<k1l> was du meinst ist badblock, oder?
<k1l> *badblocks
<numbie> ja 
<numbie> macht das shred nicht ? gleich beim nullen drauf schreiben kaputte sektoren merken
<ppq> ein tool, eine funktion
<ring0> kiss
<numbie> badblocks -vsw ?
<ppq> badblocks manuell ausführen ist nicht empfehlenswert, weil die ausgabe nicht weiterverarbeitet wird. am besten mit e2fsck -c.
<numbie> das speichert nicht auf der festplatte oder ? also wenn ich nach leeren und scan win drauf machen will , erkennt win das dann?
<ppq> nein
<numbie> oder sind inodes = file records
<ppq> das wird irgendwo in den dateisystem-metadaten gespeichert
<ppq> in dem fall ext2/3/4
<ppq> was windows nicht lesen/schreiben kann
<numbie> windows is die pest ">_>
<ppq> kann sein dass windows sein eigenes badblocks-äquivalent hat, kannst ja mal recherchieren.
<ring0> die jungs in ##windows wissen das bestimmt
<stevieh> kümmern sich moderne festplatten nicht selbst um ihre badblocks und wenn das OS sich drum kümmern muss isses eh schon zu spät?
<numbie> das hab ich mir auch grad gedacht
<numbie> s.m.a.r.t hat sie , denk ich werd die badblocks suchen und mir dann ne neue anschaffen müssen
<k1l> stevieh: jo, davon mal ganz abgesehen
<stevieh> numbie: wenn die badblocks wirft, ists - würde ich mal sagen - nötig, das wichtige ganz schnell zu sichern und dann ne neue anzuschaffen. Aber: vor allem keine badblocks vorm dd-rescue....
<numbie> laufen tut sie , alles save, wollt nur gucken ob sie dann noch etwas mehr saft gibt
<deem_> hi. jemand ne idee, wie man ein windows zertifikat in ubuntu importieren kann?
<stevieh> was für ein zertifikat?
<deem> ein root ca zertifikat
<deem> bzw das ist laut windows ein "DER encoded binary x.509"
<deem> ich vermute mal, ich muss das irgendwie umwandeln. wenn ich ein "openssl verify" auf das cert loslasse, sagt openssl "unable to load certificate"
<dAnjou> deem: und was sagt file dazu?
<deem> dAnjou: nicht viel. "cacert.crt: data"
<stevieh> das hiess vorher auch schon cacert.crt?
<deem> stevieh: nein. cacert.cer
<stevieh> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/642284/apache-with-ssl-how-to-convert-cer-to-crt-certificates
<stevieh> aber mein einziges .cer file auf der platte sieht anders aus ;-)
<deem> ju. habs grad hinbekommen. hab das cert als base64 exportiert und konnte es nun importieren. openssl s_client erkennt die ca trotzdem nicht :/
<jokrebel> BlackMage2: Verbindungsprobleme?
<_moep_> mit was bekomm ich DCOM Bilder geöffnet?
<swed1> Hallo, wie schaff ich es, den kompletten Traffic von Ubuntu, alle Programme, Updatesachen etc. über einen Socks Proxy mit Authentifizierung laufen zu lassen. Aktuelles System: Ubuntu 12.04. Unter Windows gibts da das Programm Proxifier der sich dann um den kompletten Traffic des Systems kümmert. Wie siehts da bei Linux aus?
<subz3r0> warum zwingend nen proxy und kein vpn?
<swed1> das kann ich nicht ändern
<swed1> ich komm nur durch den proxy ins internet
<dAnjou> swed1: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Proxyserver
<kubine> Title: Proxyserver › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<subz3r0> naja wenn du nur über den proxy ins netz kommst, dann sollte doch schon alles über den proxy gehen?
<swed1> nein, der muss eingestellt werden
<subz3r0> achso
<subz3r0> !iptables > swed1
<kubine> swed1: Informationen zu iptables finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/iptables
<subz3r0> !route > swed1
<subz3r0> kein routing artikel? 
<subz3r0> :>
<subz3r0> was für nen proxy ist es denn?
<dAnjou> hallo?
<dAnjou> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Proxyserver
<kubine> Title: Proxyserver › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dAnjou> fertig is die laube
<subz3r0> hallo dAnjou :=)
<swed1> dAnjou, danke und was genau meinst du da?
<dAnjou> o.O
<subz3r0> "Dieser Artikel beschreibt den Zugriff auf ein Netzwerk (z.B. das Internet) über einen Proxyserver."
<subz3r0> fängt schon mal gut an der artikel ;)
<subz3r0> swed1:  schau einfach mal rein. steht auch dabei wie du apt/synaptic einstellen musst... usw usf..
<swed1> ok, ich hab gnome, wo finde ich da diese netzwerkproxy einstellungen? Unter Anwendungen ist das nicht zu finden
<subz3r0> mhh?
<subz3r0> das steht doch explizit dabei für gnome
<subz3r0> aber ansonsten --> oben rechts auf das netzwerk-icon (rechte maustaste) --> Netzwerkeinstellungen --> Netzwerk Proxy
<swed1> Ja das hab ich gefunden, aber eine Möglichkeit zur Authentifizierung gibt es da nicht
<jokrebel> Wieso sollte ein Proxy eine Authentifizierung haben? http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Proxy_(Rechnernetz) 
<subz3r0> swed1: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Proxyserver#Alternatives-Verfahren
<kubine> Title: Proxyserver › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<swed1> jokrebel, Das weiß ich nicht warum der eine haben soll. Jedenfalls hat der Proxy den ich benutzen soll eine, sonst kann ich diesen nicht benutzen.
<swed1> subz3r0: danke, so wie ich das sehe funktioniert das aber nicht mit socks proxies
<subz3r0> "Verlangt der Proxy eine Authentifizierung, sind folgende Zeilen erforderlich: "
<swed1> ja ne auth ist möglich, aber kein socks
<subz3r0> bin gerade am speisen... aber mom ich such mal
<subz3r0> hmm
<subz3r0> wenn ich das richtig sehe, packt das netzwerk-gui-tool die änderungen auch in das file
<subz3r0> add doch einfach da mal nen socks... ohne auth, öffne die config und trag sie wie in dem beispiel per hand ein und teste es
<subz3r0> also proxy adden und in der ~/.profile schauen
<subz3r0> falls du es systemweit gemacht hast dann in der /etc/profile
<swed1> ich sehe weder in /etc/profile noch in ~/.profile einen entsprechenden Eintrag
<subz3r0> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/33672/where-to-supply-authentication-details-to-the-network-proxy-central-proxy-on-f
<kubine> Title: gnome - Where to supply authentication details to the Network Proxy (Central Proxy) on Fedora? - Unix and Linux (at unix.stackexchange.com)
<subz3r0> https://developer.gnome.org/ProxyConfiguration/
<kubine> Title: DevGnomeOrg/Gnome3PortingGuide/ProxyConfiguration - GNOME Live! (at developer.gnome.org)
<swed1> so wie ich das leses lässt sich bei socks proxies mit dem gnome tool keine auth einstellen
<subz3r0> kA, hab es nicht getestet. nur gesucht während des essens
<subz3r0> ich würds einfach versuchen mit dem per hand eintragen
<subz3r0> allerdings mir ist immer noch nicht wirklich klar, wieso aus zwingend nen proxy sein muss. dann lieber nen ssh2 tunnel oder vpn. aber ist auch nebensächlich. dir viel erfolg. ich starte ins wochenende. ciao :)
<subz3r0> -aus +es
<jokrebel> swed1: Wenn Du hintern nem Proxy sitzt der eine Authentifizierung verlangt hast Du IMHO kein "echtes" Internet und solltest Deinen Admin der für Deinen Anschluß zuständig ist kontaktieren.
<swed1> jokrebel, da könntest du Recht haben, ich bin aber leider nicht in der Position vom Admin "echtes" Internet zu fordern
<swed1> ich möchte es umgehen für internet immer windows benutzen zu müssen
<jokrebel> swed1: Dann wird es aber auch schwer (und vielleicht sogar illegal)…
<swed1> inwiefern illegal? Unter windows proxifier benutzen, die Daten die ich bekommen habe eintragen, geht doch auch
<swed1> ich kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, dass es für linux sowas nicht gibt
<wilde_wurst> ProxyChains - redirect connections through proxy servers
<wilde_wurst> aber nu isser ja weg
<wilde_wurst> swed1: proxy chains - redirect connections through proxy servers, suchste sowas?
<swed1> ja, Proxychains kenn ich, die Sache benötige ich nur systemweit
<wilde_wurst> swed1: Dieses Programm ermöglicht es Ihnen, SSH, Telnet, VNC, FTP und andere Internet-Anwendung hinter HTTP (HTTPS) und SOCKS (4/5) Proxy-Server verwenden.
<schweegi> Guten Abend :) Gibt es eine unkomplizierte Möglichkeit meine bestehende, super funktionierende ubuntu 12.04.2-Installation von der SSD (sda) auf die sekundäre Festplatte (sdb) zu verschieben? Grund: Ich bin quasi gezwungen, auf der SSD Windows wieder zu installieren, möchte aber auf gar keinen Fall mein jetzt endlich einwandfrei funktionierendes Ubuntu wieder plattmachen müssen :/ 
<bekks> Wieso musst du Windows auf der SSD installieren?
<schweegi> Zum einen ist Ubuntu schnell genug für eine normale Festplatte (Windows lahmt und nervt tierisch ohne SSD), zum anderen weil die Recovery-CD des Geräts keine Partitionierung zulässt und auch keine Wahl, wo man das System (also Windows) wiederherstellen möchte. 
<bekks> Platten umbauen und los. :)
<bekks> Und Windows wird durch eine SSD nur beim Starten und Herunterfahren schneller - und ansonsten genau gar nicht.
<bekks> Genau wie jedes andere OS auch.
<bekks> Aber deine ursprüngliche Frage lässt sich mit "Ja, mit cp" beantworten.
<ppq> oder, wenn klickibunti gewünscht, mit clonezilla
<swed1> wilde_wurst: ist mir bekannt, leider muss man das für jede anwendung extra einstellen
<bekks> swed1: Ja, weil es keine Möglichkeit gibt, das global zu tun.
<schweegi> Ist bei einem Notebook leider nicht allzu schnell gemacht. Der Unterschied zwischen Ubuntu auf einer SSD und Windows ist schon enorm. Windows auf einer normalen Festplatte geht zum normalen Arbeiten einfach gar nicht.. es lahmt extrem. Bei Ubuntu ist das überhaupt kein Problem. Müsste ich dann mit den genannten Programmen einfach die Partition "rüberschieben" oder was muss beachtet werden? GRUB bleibt ja auf der SSD eingetragen 
<bekks> Nach der Windowsinnstallation musst du Grub neuinstallieren.
<schweegi> Ja, die Prozedur ist mir bekannt. 
<swed1> bekks, danke für die Auskunft, wie lasse ich dann meine Systemupdates über proxychains laufen?
<bekks> swed1: Kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen, weil ich das selbst nicht einsetze.
<p01nt3r> nabend. habe hier ein problem mit einer sata-3 ssd an einem sata2-port. die platte wird laut der datei /var/log/syslog schon zur bootzeit auf udma 133 heruntergebremst (unter win 7 läuft sie nur im sata1-modus). woran kann das liegen?
<p01nt3r> das board kann definitiv lt. manual sata2 auf all seinen 4 sata-ports.
<p01nt3r> habe die ports auch mal alle durchgetestet aber überall das gleiche problem.
<ppq> im bios mal die controlleroptionen durchgeguckt?
<p01nt3r> die mechanische platte ist sogar minimal schneller, da sie im sata-2 modus läuft.
<ppq> ob das auch alles auf ahci steht etc.
<p01nt3r> ppq, welche bios-einstellungen meinst du genau? ahci ist eingestellt
<p01nt3r> :-9
<alexandra_> hallo, ich habe ein system mit gnome 2 hier...
<alexandra_> und mir fehlt der dialog System -> Einstellungen -> Fenster
<alexandra_> wie kann ich den nachinstallieren?
<alexandra_> bzw. wie heißt das paket?
<dAnjou> ein system mit gnome 2 wird wahrscheinlich nich mehr unterstützt
<alexandra_> keine anung aber ich bekomm noch pakete... ich muss bitte nur den paketnamen wissen... es ist dringend
<p01nt3r> ppq, noch eine idee woran es liegen könnte?
<ppq> p01nt3r: nein
<dAnjou> alexandra_: was soll denn das "Fenster" ding machen?
<ppq> p01nt3r: recherchier doch mal, ob inkompatibilitäten des boards/chipsatzes mit der ssd bzw. mit ssds allgemein bekannt sind
<p01nt3r> mach ich, danke
<ppq> p01nt3r: generell würd ich wohl aber direkt ein board mit sata 6 Gb/s kaufen ;)
<alexandra_> ich brauch den dialog: http://linuxundich.de/wp-content/uploads/2008/05/gnome.png
<alexandra_> ich muss das fenster verschieben von der ALT auf die SUPER-Taste legen
<ppq> klingt nach window manager einstellung
<ppq> compiz oder was auch immer du nutzt
<dAnjou> alexandra_: frag nächstes mal gleich nach dem richtigen problem
<dAnjou> das *könnte* helfen http://superuser.com/a/297919/40787
<kubine> Title: gnome - Gnome3 - Change window drag shortcut - Super User (at superuser.com)
<bekks> alexandra_: Welches Ubuntu hast Du?
<alexandra_> 8 oder 9
<bekks> alexandra_: Was ist die Ausgabe von lsb_release -sc ?
<alexandra_> bin nur etwas im stress... mus was in photoshop 6 machen und die alt-taste brauch ich für den kopierspempel...
<alexandra_> und um mich stehen 5 leutchen rum die drauf warten
<bekks> Und die Ausgabe die ich haben möchte besteht aus einem einzigen Wort.
<dAnjou> alexandra_: hast du mal den link angeguckt??
<alexandra_> geht schon, 1000 dank
<bekks> alexandra_: Was ist denn nun die Ausgabe von lsb_release -sc ?
<dAnjou> ganz ruhig bekks 
<bekks> dAnjou: Ich bin ruhig.
<dAnjou> man hätte wohl auch leichter in PS die einstellung ändern können
<dAnjou> zumal es mich sowieso wundert, warum man vor einem PS auf einem steinalten ubuntu sitzt
<dAnjou> naja
<bekks> Und auch keine genaue Version nennen möchte.
<ksk> moin
<willi44> hallo ! hat schon jemand erfahrung mit displaylink ?
<SaLoMoN> in welchem kontext willst es denn verwenden?
<SaLoMoN> hatte auch schonmal drber nachgedahct im zusammenhang mit nem dell touchscreen
<willi44> ich will einen philips USB monitor an ein lenovo-notebook anschliessen
<nevchen> nabend 
#ubuntu-de 2013-03-23
<Gaertner> hallo
<Gaertner> ich brauche mal ein rat
<Gaertner> ich weiß nicht welches ubnutu mit welcher desktop ich in einer vmware betreiben soll 
<Gaertner> ich weiß nicht welches ubnutu mit welchen desktop oberfläche in einer vmware betreiben soll 
<Gaertner> die host eigenschaften sind 2gb arbeitspeicher
<k1l_> Gaertner: kommt was auf den plan drauf an, was mit dem ubuntu passieren soll. aber nen ubuntu mit unity sollte schon gehen. ansonsten kannst du auch mal nen Lubuntu probieren, das braucht was weniger dampf
<Gaertner> +k1l_:wie viel braucht den ein Ubuntu mit unity oberfläche
<k1l_> also mit 2gb am host würd ich fast abstand nehmen von vm lösungen
<Gaertner> +k1l_: ich habe lubuntu schon mal auf ein desktop rechner an aufen mit 512 mb arbeitspeicher 
<Gaertner> da finde ich es schon grenzwertig haber mit 1gb müsste der ja zurecht kommen
<k1l_> ich würde da eher mal Lubuntu probieren
<k1l_> ja zurechtkommen tut das schon.
<k1l_> aber ob das so der gewünschte erfolg ist glaub ich nicht, bei unity. die cpu wird ja auch geteilt
<Gaertner> das habe ich mir auch schon gedacht
<k1l_> aber ne vm ist ja schnell installiert. kann man ja mal testen
<Gaertner> gut dann werde ich esmal testen
<helmut_> hi
<bekks> hi
<kultviech> morgen. weshalb kann ich via kde-telepathy und xmpp-protokoll keine dateien versenden, das ist bei mir grau hinterlegt
<sdx23> kultviech: hast du geprüft, ob der Server das unterstützt?
<kultviech> sdx23: nein, dachte nicht, das das server abhängig ist
<Ir0n1E> Moin.
<Michi4300> Unter /lib/modules sammelt sich mit der Zeit ja einiges an Modulen alter Kernel-Versionen. Wird das alles noch benötigt oder kann man dort irgendwie aufräumen?
<nikolai_> hi
<freddykrueger> hallo, nachdem ich ja nun dank eurer hilfe mein ts3 server starten konnte häng ich nun daran fest den automatisch zu starten ich habe es so wie im tutorial gemacht auf wiki nur leider wnen ich "nano teamspeak" eingebe kommt nur das   [ Fehler beim Lesen von teamspeak: Keine Berechtigung ] ich habe dann per chmod alle verfügbaren rechte gesetzt "wxr" nur leider immer noch nichts :\ 
<freddykrueger> überschreiben kann ich die auch nicht da die schreibgeschützt ist :(
<dAnjou> freddykrueger: bei dem kentnisstand solltest du keinen server betreiben
<sdx23> davon abgesehen, dass man dir mit den Informationen nicht helfen kann.
<koegs> erstmal auf 777 setzen ist immer schlecht, und von "nano teamspeak" steht im wiki auch nix
<freddykrueger> nein da ich aber die datei öffnen soll
<_moep_> er versucht das binary als user zu öffnen was er natürlich nicht darf
<freddykrueger> aber eine datei auf 777 setzten ? ist das so schlimm
<_moep_> ja!
<koegs> freddykrueger: ohne besonderen grund macht man das einfach nicht
<freddykrueger> ok dann sehe ich das irgentwie anders
<freddykrueger> Nun diese Datei mit Root-Rechten in einem beliebigen Texteditor öffnen und mit folgendem Inhalt speichern:<< initerpretiere ich so das ich die datei öffnen soll und nach recherchen bin ich auf nano gestoßen habe die datei dann versucht zu öffnen was mir aber nicht gelang und überschreiben  konnte ich sie auch nicht also deswegen die rechte geändert
<freddykrueger> und sudo rechte hatte ich dem user schon gegeben (werden nacher wieder entzogen)
<koegs> 1. braucht der user teamspeak keine sudo-rechte, zweitens kannst du mit deinem normalen Nutzer sudo benutzen um die Datei anzulegen und zu bearbeiten
<jokrebel> freddykrueger: Den Editor nano mit sudo verwenden wäre westlich besser, als die zu verändernde Datei von den Rechten her abzuändern um die Änderungen in der Datei vornehmen zu können.
<dreamon> Da ich mich mit ssh einlogge und mit screen auf mehrere Fenster gleichzeitig verbinde, würde ich das gerne Automatisieren, wenn das möglich ist. Also 4-Terminal-Fenster sollen beim Start der Sitzung aufgehen. Ein Terminal mit ssh, ein anderes wo ich mit ssh und dann auf Screen eingeloggt bin, ein anderes mit Firefox das mit den Webserver anzeigt. Ein anderes zum Programmieren. Mit welchem Mittel(Programm) kann ich diesen Startaufbau automatisi
<dreamon> eren?
<koegs> terminal mit firefox O.o
<dreamon> koegs, 4Fenster .. 2Terminal, 1x Firefox (nicht Terminal) und eines wo ich geany Programmieren kann. 
<dreamon> Mir gehts um die Anordung und darum das die beiden TerminalFenster eingeloggt sind. So das ich nicht wieder händisch verbinden muß
<koegs> dreamon: autostart-script dafür basteln und schauen was dein "Terminal" alles als Parameter akzeptiert
<koegs> üblicherweise kannst du direkt "befehle" mitgeben
<dreamon> Bildschirm ist groß genug das ich alle 4 sehen könnte
<dreamon> Wie krieg ich es hin, mit einem Script, das Fenster in Bestimmter größe zu öffnen,ssh zu verbinden(auch einloggen) und nach dem login in diesem Fenster weiterarbeiten zu können?
<dreamon>  Geht sowas überhaupt?
<koegs> ja, man <dein-terminal>
<dreamon> ok.
<dAnjou> letzterer teil is immer etwas hakelig
<koegs> viele verstehen "geometry" für platzierung und größe und -e -x
<dAnjou> aber mit screen könnte man da vielleicht was basteln
<dAnjou> oder moment: meinst du, wenn du dich aus der ssh session wieder ausgeloggt hast?
<dreamon> Könnt ihr mir ein Terminal empfehlen?
<koegs> ich benutze schon ewig terminator, da kannst du auch verschiedene groupen und unterterminal in einem "fenster" basteln
<koegs> *gruppen
<dAnjou> ansonstens is das ja nur: gnome-terminal --foobar <größenangabe> -x ssh ding@dong.de
<dAnjou> terminator is cool ja
<dAnjou> allerdings bleibt das nach schließen der ssh session nich offen
<dAnjou> dreamon: wofür brauchstn das? schonmal dropdown terminals angeguckt?
<dAnjou> für die gnome-shell gibts sogar ne extension
<dreamon> Ich starte das Script. Alle Fenster warten nach dem einloggen das ich darin was mache. (ssh dreamon@ip. Passwort abfrage sollte auch automatisiert sein) In einem bestimmten Verzeichnis sein.. eventuell noch ein weiteres script im Terminal gestartet sein
<dreamon> Ich hab bisher expect genommen, aber da ist nach dem Script alles wieder geschlossen
<dreamon> dAnjou, Nein.. dropdown.. bin auf dem weg.. 
<dAnjou> wie sollen die lokalen Fenster mitkriegen, was du auf dem remote host machst?
<koegs> dreamon: passwort-abfrage? für ssh? da nimmt man public key, falls du das meinst
<dAnjou> das scheint ein ziemlich wirrer use-case
<koegs> ansonsten kannst du ein Terminal starten, welches einen befehl ausführt (ssh) und ssh kannst du direkt auch noch Befehle mitgeben
<koegs> alles eine Frage wie man es genau will :)
<dAnjou> wahrscheinlich weiß dreamon gar nich, was er/sie will
<dAnjou> von hinten durch die brust ins auge und so
<koegs> ich denke doch, nur weiß es nicht wie man die programm-parameter richtig nutzt und was sie können, deshalb hat er sich was komisches selber ausgedacht
<dAnjou> aber man muss ja mit dem eigentlichen szenario immer hinterm berg halten
<freddykrueger> da wir gerade über sicherheit gesprochen haben wäre es nicht auch sinnvoller für nen webserver einen neuen benutzer anzulegen anstadt den auf den hauptuser einzurichten ?
<dAnjou> schön immer abstrahieren alles und möglichst vage ausdrücken .. das hilft ungemein ;)
<dAnjou> freddykrueger: es wäre sogar noch viel sinnvoller, den in ner eigenen vm laufen zu lassen
<dAnjou> aber den ressourcen overhead kann man sich eventuell nich leisten
<dAnjou> ansonsten laufen die meisten webserver ja schon als eigener nutzer (www-data)
<dAnjou> natürlich als root gestartet, weil sie meistens ja port 80 haben wollen
<dreamon> dAnjou, dropdown terminal dieses Quake zeug.. neee. Ich will beim Start dieses Scripts fest angeordnete Fenster. Oben 2Terminals unten links Firefox und Rechts geany. Beide Terminals sollen eingeloggt sein. Und ein von mir gewünschtes Script aufrufen. 
<dreamon> Das dropdown ist ja nur ein Terminal das man ein/ausblenden kann.
<dreamon> Gibt es sowas wie einen Recorder. Wo man bestimmt vorgänge aufzeichnen kann und diese dann automatisiert wiederholen lassen kann?
<dAnjou> dreamon: wie groß isn dein bildschirm?? oder redest du von arbeitsflächen?
<boeb> hi, kann mir bitte jemand sagen ob ich trotz der amd64+mac version rEFIt auf einem mac zum booten installieren muss?
<dreamon> dAnjou, 24" das reicht mir bei Terminal session sehr gut. Firefox hat nur eine Diagramm anzuzeigen und geany ist auch gut lesbar.
<koegs> für firefox und geany kann man devilspie nutzen, für 2 terminals oben einfach terminator
<koegs> boeb: auf welchem modell willst du ubuntu installieren?
<boeb> imac 2011
<boeb> vorletzte imac version
<koegs> boeb: dann würde ich mich mal hier durcharbeiten: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Intel_iMac
<kubine> Title: Intel_iMac - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<boeb> koegs: dank, werd mich mal durchwühlen
<boeb> koegs: diese Anleitung wurde für ubuntu 7.10 geschrieben, bevor es die amd64+mac version gab
<dreamon> Ich hab was gefunden "Xmacro" das kann aufzeichnen und abspielen.. 
<Miria> Hi
<Miria> Kann mir jemand kurz helfen und mir sagen ob dieses Amazon Buch empfehlenswert ist für einen Linux/Ubuntu Einstieg: http://t.co/X42N0Al3Q4 ?
<dAnjou> Miria: buchdiskussionen dann doch lieber in #ubuntu-de-offtopic ;)
<koegs> boeb: und was ist hiermit? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apple_Computer
<kubine> Title: Apple Computer › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs> boeb: wenn ich das richtig verstehe, nimmst du entweder refit oder ein MAC/EFI-Iso
<boeb> koegs: danke für den link, das ist die lösung!!!
<dreamon> koegs, xmarco in Verbindung mit deinem geometry Tip waren die Lösung. Vielen dank
<OlMightyG> hallo leute
<OlMightyG> wie kann ich grub dazu bringen, noch ein mal die hdds nach betriebssystemen zu suchen und entsprechende einträge zu konfigurieren?
<k1l> OlMightyG: update-grub
<FUZxxl> Hallo!
<FUZxxl> Ich habe hier ein Assemblerprogramm welches gerne nach 0x0 geladen werden möchte. Wie kann ich dem Kernel sagen, dass Userland-Programme Zeug nach 0x0 mappen dürfen?
<OlMightyG> k1l: Danke. hat geklappt
<dreamon> Kann man ein Programm Firefox, Geany oder sonstige, eine Startposition+Größe zuweisen.?
<k1l> dreamon: das ist fenstermanager kram und nicht programm kram
<dreamon> k1l, Gibts kein Tool "starte firefox -position x,y -size x,y" so in der Richtung?
<sdx23> !devilspie > dreamon 
<kubine> dreamon: Informationen zu Devilspie finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Devilspie
<k1l> wenn es ubuntu mit unity ist dann hat da compiz was für
<sdx23> wobei man wie k1l schon meinte eine Fenstermanager-integrierte Lösung bevorzugen sollte.
<dreamon> sdx23, devilspie öfte doch immer an der gleichen Position das Fenster, würde aber gerne die Position von fall zu fall anpassen können.
<sdx23> dreamon: warum willst du das tun?
<dreamon> sdx23, Je nach Fall will ich sie fest positionieren.. Mal bei einer Kameraüberwachung so, mal beim Programmieren so. daher der wunsch nach der übergabe 
<sdx23> klingt mir mehr so, als wollest du dir einen passenderen WM suchen, aber *shrug
<dreamon> sdx23, Wenn ich es per Parameter übergeben könnte, dann wäre der Fenstermanager doch eigentlich egal. 
<sdx23> Das meinte ich nicht. Aber du würdest das vermutlich ehh nicht wollen...
<dreamon> sdx23, Habe gerade eine gute Möglichkeit gefunden. Aktives Fenster läßt sich mit STRG+Alt+Num1,7,9,3 in die Ecken Positionieren. Das reicht mir.
<Longbottom> dreamon: Viele X Programme kennen einen -geometry Parameter. (Siehe 'man X'). Hab nur keine Ahnung, ob firefox das auch kennt.
<dreamon> Longbottom, Firefox leider nicht
<sallie27> hi kann jemand mir mal bitte die standard .bashrc pasten? bekomm plötzlich immer syntax error kann aber kein fehler feststellen.
<sallie27> xubuntu 12.10 hab ich
<sdx23> sallie27: cat /etc/skel/.bashrc
<sallie27> achso stimmt ^^
<sallie27> bash: /home/user/.bashrc: line 12: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<sallie27> bekomm immer den error
<sdx23> sallie27: bitte in einen Nopaste. Also die Datei.
<sallie27> jop moment
<sallie27> achso muss dazu sagen das der fehler erst für line 6 angezeigt wurde worauf hin ich die zeile mal entfernt hat. dannach kam line 12 error
<sallie27> http://nopaste.info/f307af1a3e.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<sallie27> hat sich da irgend ein komisches zeichen eingeschlichen?
<sdx23> Vermutlich, ansich sieht das so ok aus.
<sdx23> In vernünftigem Editor öffnen, richtig codiert abspeichern bzw. umwandeln, fertig.
<sallie27> genau. kam auch von heute auf morgen das problem
<sallie27> ich benutz ausschließlich vim
<sallie27> ich denk mal das is vernünftig oder
<sdx23> eh, was? Das passiert nicht einfach so. Eine Datei ändert sich nicht von selbst.
<sdx23> Das ist zumindest hinreichend, da vim seltsame Zeichen anzeigt, ja.
<sallie27> kann ich die bashrc direkt überschreiben?
<sallie27> also cp /etc/skel/.bashrc ~/.bashrc?
<sdx23> ja.
<sallie27> ich denk mal ich bin abgerutscht in vim und hab irgend ne kombination gedrückt :)
<sallie27> hatte irgendwas an bei den aliases verändert
<sallie27> aah hab den fehler gefunden
<sallie27> ich hatte in der 9.zeile bei esac das e versehentlich gelöscht
<sallie27> danke sdx23 für deine hilfe
<sallie27> das passiert wenn man beim speichern mit :x den : vergisst
<sdx23> Tip: ZZ
<sallie27> ja kenn ich
<sdx23> achso, auchgut.
<sallie27> jo aufjedenfall besser als :q!
<sallie27> ich weis nur nich ob das in allen situation funktioniert
<Seymour> Sehr komisches Problem: Ich war grad auf der Seite http://www.dafont.com/ und hab nach dem Font "Caribbean" gesucht
<kubine> Title: dafont.com (at www.dafont.com)
<Seymour> Also ins Suchfeld eingetippt, enter gedrückt und plötzlich wurde die Seite in einem ganz komischen Font dargestellt - und auch *andere* Seiten auf völlig anderen Domains!
<Seymour> Es ging erst wieder weg, als ich im Firefox unter Bearbeiten-Einstellungen-Inhalt-Schriftarten&Farben-Erweitert das mit "Seiten das Verwenden eigener Schiftarten erlauben" abwählte!
<Seymour> Was ist das und wie geht es wieder weg?
<Rubberduck78> Hallihallo, n'abend ..... seit dem Kernel-Update von 3.5.0-24 auf -25 und höher hab ich Probleme mit meiner grafischen Oberfläche ... :-/ Das Bild zuckelt, ist verrückt, die Oberfläche hängt häufig und und und ... unbenutzbar. Weiß einer, wie ich dem Problem auf die Schliche kommen kann? Bisher lade ich den -24er - Kernel nun immer manuell ausm' Bootmenu
<Rubberduck78> Ich hab nen inten i3 und nutze diese interne Grafikkarte auf zwei Monitoren....
<Rubberduck78> inten=intel
<Rubberduck78> Im Xorg.log seh ich nen Backtrace
<Rubberduck78> kann ihn aber nicht lesen ... also, interpretieren meine ich
<Hans-Martin> Rubberduck78: da gibt es einen Bug in den neusten Kernelversionen. Ich hatte das gestern auch, nachdem ich meinen Rechner in der Firma aktualisiert hatte.
<Rubberduck78> gestern erst??
<Hans-Martin> Ja, bin nur einmal in der Woche in der Firma., sonst beim Kunden.
<Rubberduck78> ah, dann dürfte das passen .....
<Rubberduck78> hhmmm ... ist dann der Fehler schon bekannt und ich soll einfach warten?
<Guschtel> was muss ich in /etc/network/interfaces eintragen, damit ich ein xen domU 10.0.0.1 von der dom0 per ssh erreichen kann?
<Hans-Martin> Rubberduck78: offenbar ist er bei Anwendern bekannt, ob die Entwickler einen Bug akzeptiert haben und an der Lösung arbeiten, weiß ich nicht.
<Rubberduck78> okay ... ich untersuch dann mal weiter ;)
<k1l_> bei launchpad melden wäre mal ein anfang, wenn der dort noch nicht steht
<Hans-Martin> Rubberduck78: ich seh grad -25 sollte das Problem eigentlich nicht haben, erst -26: http://askubuntu.com/questions/270968/linux-kernel-update-3-5-0-26-causes-freezing-and-graphical-issues-ubuntu-12-10
<kubine> Title: Linux kernel update 3.5.0-26 causes freezing and graphical issues (Ubuntu 12.10) - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<Rubberduck78> ich habs definitiv ab -25
<Rubberduck78> kann das sofort reproduzieren
<Hans-Martin> kann durchaus sein, dass die bei -25 einen Fehler eingebaut haben udn die -26 Version den zu beheben versucht, aber stattdessen noch mehr Fehler macht.
<Hans-Martin> Da ich 12.04 benutze, kam bei mir der Fehler in 3.2.0-39, so wie auch hier beschrieben: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/einfrieren-nach-update-auf-3-2-0/2/#post-5441232
<kubine> Title: Einfrieren nach update auf 3.2.0-39 › System einrichten und verwalten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<Rubberduck78> nun, danke dann erstmal ...
<Rubberduck78> ich warte ;) 
<Rubberduck78> oder wenn mir ganz langweilig wird, mach ich sowas: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBisection
<kubine> Title: Kernel/KernelBisection - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<Hans-Martin> Da gibt es wohl einen Launchpad bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/1159255
<kubine> Title: Bug #1159255 “GPU freeze possibly caused by transparency effects...” : Bugs : “xserver-xorg-video-intel” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<Rubberduck78> hm, bei mir reagierts auch oft nicht mal mehr auf Keystrokes
<Rubberduck78> Meine Symptome sind die hier: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Freeze 
<kubine> Title: X/Troubleshooting/Freeze - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<Rubberduck78> nun, ich sehe jedenfalls, ich bin kein einzelfall :D
<Rubberduck78> das beruhigt schonmal
<Hans-Martin> yup, ich hab jetzt auch noch einen Schwun anderer Reports gefunden, alle offenbar mit dem gleichen Problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bugs?orderby=targetname&start=0
<kubine> Title: Bugs : “xserver-xorg-video-intel” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<Hans-Martin> Das sollte die Priorität für die Behebung schon etwas steigern, hoffe ich.
<ubuntuuser398> ihr komischen ubuntu-user, ich habe hier windows 7 laufen, da gibts keine bugs :D
<k1l_> ubuntuuser398: m(
<Guschtel> okay, hab jetzt meine domU1 mit 10.0.0.1 am laufen und komme per ssh von der dom0 drauf. kann mir jmd sagen, was ich noch einrichten muss, damit ich von der domU1 nach extern komme? Also aus dem privaten netz raus über die dom0?
<ubuntuuser398> war natürlich nur'n scherz, auch windows macht mal fehler :D
#ubuntu-de 2013-03-24
<silverlion> guten Morgen Ubuntu-Welt ;)
<silverlion> Seymour hi, kann es sein, dass wir uns kennen ;) ?
<Seymour> Durch welche Schriftart ersetzt Ubuntu wohl arial/helvetica/verdana, wenn die nicht installiert sind?
<silverlion> Seymour, Liberation Sans 
<rcerny> moin moin
<silverlion> rcerny, moinsenz
<rcerny> ^^
<dreamon_> Seit dem letzten Update hab ich compiz als Windowsmanager. Hatte immer Metacity. Darf ich compiz einfach deinstallieren?
<silverlion> dreamon_, was spricht dagegen es zu tun?
<dreamon_> silverlion, Reicht das metacity --replace oder bin ich beim nächsten reboot dann fenstermanager befreit?
<silverlion> dreamon_, ich bin kein experte (selbst gerade neu eingestiegen
<dreamon_> silverlion, Bin etwas länger dabei. System läuft seit ca.4Jahren. Trotzdem bin ich immer wieder überwältigt, was es alles noch zu lernen gibt.
<silverlion> dreamon_, ich bin seit gestern von LXDE auf Unity umgestiegen ...
<silverlion> vorher seit 2 Jahren nur LXDE
<dreamon_> Unity hatte hier nur einen kurzen Gastauftritt.
<silverlion> irgendwie muss ich sagen, dass ich Unity gar nicht sooo schlecht finde
<rcerny> dreamon_, Ubuntu hat den Window manager ersetzt
<rcerny> silverlion, sooo schlimm ist es nicht, nur nicht so produktiv für menschen wie ich ^^
<dreamon_> rcerny, Und warum? Ich hab mich schon gewundert, konnte keine Fenster mehr vergrößern, Transparenzen spielten verrückt.
<silverlion> rcerny, was hast du denn für erwartungen?
<rcerny> dreamon_, frag canonical, die machen sowieso nur noch was sie wollen und was geld einbringt. Und nicht mehr das was die Community möchte
<dreamon_> Unity hat mich beim Arbeiten gebremst.
<rcerny> silverlion, genau das meinte ich, es wurde von Canonical immer mehr Kastriert, bin über XFCE, LXDE, OpenBox, Ratp0ison bei KDE gelandet ;)
<rcerny> alles weitere aber bitte im #ubuntu-de-offtopic channel
<rcerny> sonst melden sich noch die Ops ^^
<silverlion> rcerny, sir yes sir
<bullgard4>  /exit
<exoon> Hallo. Meine Backupfestplatte meint JBD2: no valid journal superblock found .... ist da noch was zu machen?
<exoon> Ich hatte mal ausversehen versucht von Ihr zu booten, an mehr kann ich mich nicht erinnern. Ob es daran liegen könnte?
<exoon> Was anderes ist seit dem letzten BAckup mit der Platte nicht passiert. Einmal versentlich im Bootmenü zum Booten ausgewählt.
<exoon> Sie ist komplett mit einer Partition belegt und mit Luks verschlüsselt. Den Schlüssel nimmt sie noch an, aber der Popup Dialog sagt sie hätte eine Größe von 2,2GB - 1,5 GB hat sie aber nur.
<jokrebel> exoon: Wann kommt denn diese Meldung?
<jokrebel> Oh! Verschlüsselt - sorry dann bin ich auch schon wieder raus…
<exoon> Wenn ich die Platte anklemme wird nach dem Schlüssel für eine 2,2G Partition gefragt.
<exoon> .... ich denke am schnellsten ist es, wenn ich heute Nacht ein neues Backup mache. 
<exoon> An einen Plattendefekt galube ich nicht so recht.
<apollo13> nicht glauben sondern verifizieren
<apollo13> smart, badblocks etc…
<apollo13> smartctl*
<exoon> Heute Abend wird eine neue Platte bestellt. Dann gibt es ein Backup nur noch im Wechsel auf zwei Platten. Jetzt muss ich erst mal auf einen Brunch.
<exoon> SMART Error Log Version: 1  No Errors Logged
<exoon> und später mach ich den Test ob ein versehntliches Booten schaden auf einer lukspartition anrichten kann.
<bekks> exoon: Ein SMART long test ist nicht in zwei Minuten fertig.
<exoon> bekks, war auch keine. Die wichtigsten Daten habe ich auf dem Laptop, und an der Platte mache ich erst wieder was, wenn ich eine neue Platte habe. Halte ich im Moment für die beste Lösung.
<bekks> Wenn du ein Backup hast, kannst du auch problemlos einen SMART long test machen.
<exoon> nuja die daten sind ja noch alle auf meinem Rechner und die wirklich wichtigen Daten ein zweites mal auf dem Laptop. Die betroffene Platte ist das BAckup
<dreamon_> bekks, Beim letzten Update(Systemaktualisierung) hab ich compiz installiert bekommen. Will Metacity. Will compiz wieder deinstallieren, was muß ich machen das metacity wieder standard ist?
<bekks> Das ist garantiert nicht beim letzten Update passiert.
<bekks> Hast du schon den Metacity Artikel im Wiki gelesen?
<dreamon_> Könnte es mir nicht anderst erklären, weil ich Fenster nicht mehr resizen konnte und Transparenzen auch anderst waren. Es hat sich verändert, anderst kann ichs mir im moment nicht erklären.
<dreamon_> Der ist schon alt. 10.04 glaub.
<bekks> Das eine hat mit dem anderen doch überhaupt gar nichts zu tun.
<bekks> dreamon_: Ja und?
<dreamon_> Jetzt ist 2013, April .. ähm 3Jahre
<bekks> Ja, dann lass es halt den Artikel zu lesen.
<dreamon_> ok
<jham> och.. ubuntu 12.04 installer startet nicht auf einem notebook mit sis m760 grafikchip. bildschirm blinkt vor sich hin in einer  "schwarz an - aus - schwarz an mit mauscursor - aus" schleife :)
<jham> vielleicht tut die alternate
<sdx23> jham: sis ist  doch schon immer so'n Problemkind gewesen.
<jham> jupp...
<kaffeebohne> Moin moin. Ich frage mich gerade, wie ich es am besten umsetze, dass mein Touchpad nur für Circle-Srolling genutzt wird und alles andere (Cursor bewegen, Tippen etc) deaktiviert wird. Hat jemand nen Tipp für mich?
<kaffeebohne> Bzw. geht das Circle-Scrolling überhaupt mit Ubuntu?
<kaffeebohne> Ok, Circular Scrolling hab ich jetzt. Jetzt muss ich nur noch die Bewegung und die Tasten unterm Touchpad deaktivieren. Irgendeine Idee dazu? Finde zumindest in "synclient -l" nichts in die Richtung. 
<passt> hallo allerseits
<passt> ich habe proleme mit jdownloader
<passt> es ist auf einmal verschwunden
<passt> über die suche kann ich das programm nicht mehr finden, sowie über das terminal
<passt> installiert ist es aber laut aptitude noch
<passt> dann habe ich es deinstalliert und wieder neu installiert, aber es ist weiterhin nicht zu finden
<sash_> passt: Normalerweise gibts hier ja keinen PPA-Support, ich hab aber mal eben geguckt und für mich siehts so aus, als sei das Paket kaputt.
<sash_> passt: Also, jdownloader-Leute fragen oder manuell "installieren".
<passt> dh. abwarten auf fehlerbehebung?
<sash_> passt: Oder von hier http://jdownloader.org/download/index den Installer oder das Zipfile runterladen.
<kubine> Title: JDownloader.org - Offizielle Homepage (at jdownloader.org)
<sash_> Das Zipfile kannste in deinem Homeverzeichnis entpacken und von da aus starten.
<passt> auf der seite bin ich schon, dort wird statt des manuellen ddownloads genau die einbindung des ppa und anschließende installation genannt, die dann (anscheinend) zu dem problem führt
<passt> eine zip datei finde ich dort nicht - bin wahrscheinlich zu blind
<k1l> passt: dann wende dich mal an die jungs und sag denen dass das kaputt ist. wir haben hier keinen einfluss darauf
<passt> ok
<sfoobar> hey, was ist momentan der beste weg um ppa's per gui zu verwalten? ich habe gesehen da gibt es einige tools, hat jemand damit erfahrung?
<ppq> ich glaube, ubuntu hat ein gui für paketquellen
<ppq> das könntest du einfach nutzen.
<ppq> sollte auch mit der verkürzten schreibweise ppa:bla/blub klarkommen
<sfoobar> die frage ist ob xubuntu das auch hat ;)
<ppq> hm, gute frage. nutze nur add-apt-repository, viel komfortabler als extra ne gui zu starten
<sfoobar> kann das auch die bestehenden ppa's und deren inhalt auflisten?
<kaffeebohne> https://sites.google.com/site/installationubuntu/tweaking-ubuntu/yppa-manager sfoobar, kenne ich und funktioniert. Wobei ich auch add-apt-repository bevorzuge.
<ppq> sfoobar: nein, das kannst du einfach per ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d machen.
<ppq> sfoobar: oder apt-cache policy
<sfoobar> okay, ich schau mir alles mal an, danke kaffeebohne und ppq
<kaffeebohne> Ok, Circular Scrolling hab ich jetzt. Jetzt muss ich nur noch die Bewegung und die Tasten unterm Touchpad deaktivieren. Irgendeine Idee dazu? Finde zumindest in "synclient -l" nichts in die Richtung. 
<jham> wie kann ich sicherstellen, dass beim x start kein 3d benoetigt wird?
<jham> x start segfaultet der sis treiber
<jham> bei x start *
<jham> (geht um 12.04)
<jham> bin nicht mehr auf dem laufenden was ubuntu/x/lightdm angeht
<jham> selbst beim puren startx gibt's einen segfault
<k1l> nicht startx nutzen unter ubuntu
<jham> k1l: hm. ok. mit lightdm service hatte es zuvor auch nicht geklappt. x startet nicht und der service versucht es erneut und erneut bis in ewigkeit :)
<jham> hilft nur power button zum runterfahren
<sdx23> jham: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-sis/+bug/1066464
<kubine> Title: Bug #1066464 “SiS driver crashes Xserver with EXA acceleration” : Bugs : “xserver-xorg-video-sis” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<jham> sdx23: sieht vielversprechend aus, danke
<kaffeebohne> Hm, warum will unity mir den launcher nicht mehr zeigen, wenn ich mit der Maus an die Seite fahre? (Ja, in den Einstellungen ist die ganze Seite aktiviert)
<fbausch> kaffeebohne: mal aus- und wieder eingeloggt?
<kaffeebohne> fbausch: Ja. Sogar den PC neu gestartet. ^^
<jham> sdx23: woohoo! danke dir nochmals. mit xserver-xorg-lts-precise tut's!
<sdx23> jham: fein :)
<exoon> seltsam, das Filesystem, dass er heute morgen nicht mounten wollte (bad superblock) funktioniert jetzt wieder einwandfrei. Soll das einer verstehen.
<anon010> Ich habe für einen Kollegen seinen Laptop mit Kubuntu 12.10 bespielt. Er hat noch nie Linux benutzt und wandert aus. Das heisst, ihm zu helfen wird schwierig werden. Ich möchte, dass alles Update, neuen Kernels, etc automatisch und ohne Rückfrage installiert werden. Ist das möglich?
<exoon> anon010, bei mir xubuntu 12.04 kann ich das einstellen, sollte auch bei dir gehen.
<anon010> Jemand auf Kubuntu?
<sdx23> anon010: die interessantere Frage fände ich ja: "Ist das sinnvoll?" - die würde ich für Security-Updates mit ja beantworten, für den Rest ehr nicht.
<anon010> Ich finde ja nicht mal die Option. In Ubuntu gibt es sie. In Kubuntu anscheinend nicht.
<k1l> anon010: unattanded-upgrades kann das für security  upgrades
<jokrebel> anon010: Hast Du denn trotz dessen Auswanderung vor, Dich um seine Installtion weiter zu kümmern?
<anon010> Nein, ein Kollege von ihm übernimmt das dann. Aber nicht regelmässig. Ich habe die Option gerade gefunden und die Aktualisierung für Security Updates aktiviert. 
<FUZxxl> Hallo!
<FUZxxl> Ich habe einen Prozess in der Shell am laufen. Wie kriege ich ein Speicherabbild des Prozesses (ähnlich wie core)?
<apollo13> ulimit für core hochstecken und mit kill -6 abschießen
<FUZxxl> ok
<FUZxxl> gute Idee
<EdePopede> moin. wie schaut das mit O2 prepaid surfsticks aus? soll sich um einen CE 1588 handeln. google bringt da eher congstar an, das portal ist eher weniger hilfreich
<fbausch> EdePopede: formuliere bitte eine verständliche Frage
<EdePopede> kann man mit ubuntu o2-sticks benutzen?
<k1l> EdePopede: wenn es um die hardware geht kommt das auf die hardware an. da gibt es zig sticks und viele werden gut unterstützt. das muss man aber dann jeweils für die konkrete hardware nachschauen
<subz3r0> hi
<EdePopede> CE 1588 steht drauf
<subz3r0> brauche ich bei der 12.04.2er lubuntu auch die alternate für lvm/luks ?
<jham> argh.. ndiswrapper-dkms scheint auch broken zu sein, mann mann
<k1l> ich hab hier nen vodafon stick, was ein huawei k3765 ist. der geht ootb
<k1l> EdePopede: einstecken und die usbid googlen
<k1l> EdePopede: das CE zeichen ist da nicht aussagekräftig
<EdePopede> ce zeichen? klang so als wäre das das modell
<subz3r0> CE-Zeichen hat man so gut wie auf jedem gerät... heisst nicht mehr, als dass das produkt gewissen EU-Richtlinien erfüllt..
<subz3r0> "gewisse"
<EdePopede> es gibt keine geräte mit bezeichnung CE-xxxx?
<subz3r0> k1l: brauche ich die alternate um nen system zu crypten?
<subz3r0> hab irgendwo gehört, dass man die alternate nicht mehr braucht?
<k1l> jham: deine hardware da ist sicherlich die schlechteste hardware für ein linux projekt überhaupt
<subz3r0> EdePopede: sicherlich gibt es irgendwo bestimmt geräte die mit CE-xxxx gekennzeichnet sind. aber normal ist mit CE das hier gemint: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/CE-Kennzeichnung
<kubine> Title: CE-Kennzeichnung – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<k1l> subz3r0: verschlüsselung ist nicht meine baustelle
<EdePopede> hat kubuntu live 10.04 irgendwas zum klicken, mit dem man die usb-id rausbekommt? das könnte sonst dauern, bis der das schafft
<k1l> EdePopede: "lsusb" ins terminal kloppen
<EdePopede> ist root terminal in ubuntu als button integriert?
<subz3r0> dmesg, lsusb
<k1l> EdePopede: du brauchst kein root terminal
<k1l> EdePopede: einfach im menü unter system das terminal starten
<EdePopede> unter debian zumindest schon. ubuntu kenn ich nicht
<k1l> oder wo auch immer kde das im menü versteckt hat
<EdePopede> hm, dann probier ich das mal. hoffmers beste *g*
<subz3r0> du brauchst auch kein root terminal im debian... jedenweils nicht für die commands...
<subz3r0> jedenfalls..
<k1l> (strg +alt +t klappt ja unter kde leider nicht)
<fbausch> Alt + F2 und dann "terminal" tippen
<fbausch> (oder "konsole", ist egal)
<EdePopede> anrf. stimmt, vertipeprt
<jham> k1l: heh, ja, eine uralte kiste aus 2003, auf der bis heute noch arch mit xfce lief. wollte fuer meine tochter ubuntu aufsetzen. war keine gute idee, glaube :)
<subz3r0> jjham. für so ne alte kiste unity? :>
<jham> subz3r0: ne, habe lubuntu-desktop draufgehauen
<jham> unity war unmoeglich auf der hardware
<subz3r0> jo lxde läuft fein. nutze ich auch auf einigen alten kisten
<EdePopede> das wäre auch bei mir die zweite sache neben dem stick. 512MB RAM, 240GB HD. also wohl generell eine ältere kiste. welche ISO soltle man sich da holen? erfahrungen liegen nur mit kubuntu vor bislang (10.04), aber das mag wohl auch nicht mehr installieren, hängt anscheinend irgendwo (mein verdacht richtet sich da gegen die 512MB)
<jham> gleich mal anfangen die installation zu schrotten mit ndiswrapper-sources make make install :(
<k1l> EdePopede: Lubuntu angucken
<fbausch> EdePopede: 512 MB hört sich danach an, dass wahrscheinlich eher Lubuntu läuft (vielleicht noch Xubuntu)
<k1l> 500mb ram sind schon eher wenig heutzutage
<fbausch> EdePopede: die restlichen Derivate sind definitiv zu ressourcenhungrig
<EdePopede> jau. könnte sogar sein, dass hier noch was rumfliegt, ich hab nur keinen dunst, was alles er hat. wäre schon mal einfacher mit internet ;)
<subz3r0> jham: jo von schrotten kann ich heute nen liedchen singen.... 
<subz3r0> bootloader defekt... kein rankommen mehr, da system komplett crypten. ein traum
<sdx23> jham: checkinstall kennst du?
<subz3r0> also irgendwie schauen, dass ich mit ner livecd an die sachen komme, backupen und lubuntu neu draufbügeln... grml
<jham> sdx23: ah, super
<jham> cool, gefaellt mir
<sdx23> es ist nicht extrem hübsch, aber wesentlich besser als make install zu benutzen, ja.
<jham> erinnert mich an aur packages
<jham> oh man.. halben tag mich mit dem einrichten des alten notebooks verbracht. alles fertig eingerichtet, stecke netzteil raus, bringe das notebook ins kinderzimmer, schalte netzteil an - das ding ist tot o_O
<kbana> rip
<jokrebel> Wo ist die Ubuntu-Support-Anfrage dazu?
<jham> sorry
<jham> hatte nur bisher diesbezueglich einige support-relevante frage gestellt
<subz3r0> jokrebel: ...
<subz3r0> jham: np :)
<rcerny> jham, versuch mal zu testen, btw herauszufinden was defekt sein könnte
<dreamon_> jham, Netzteil abstecken raus, Akku raus, und mehrmals einschalten. dann wieder zusammenbauen und nochmal versuchen.
<jham> rcerny, dreamon_ gerade noch ein mal probiert, die led auf dem netzteil leuchtet und notebook bekommt strom. evtl. war's ueberhitzt?
<jham> (nicht sicher, ob es noch unter support faellt)
<dreamon_> jham, läufts wieder?
<rcerny> jham, ansonsten ---> #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<dodo4444> hallo, ich habe folgende frage: wenn ich ein .deb-Paket mit Ubuntu 12.10 aus dem terminal heraus installieren möchte mache ich dies doch mit
<dodo4444> sudo dpkg -r name.deb
<dodo4444> richtig?
<k1l> nein
<k1l> -i für install
<ring0> dpkg -i name.deb
<dodo4444> sorry, vertippt. ja -i für install
<dodo4444> nun erhalte ich jedoch die meldung
<dodo4444> dpkg: Abhängigkeitsprobleme verhindern Konfiguration von otrverwaltung:
<dodo4444>  otrverwaltung hängt ab von mplayer; aber:
<dodo4444>   Paket mplayer ist nicht installiert.
<dodo4444> usw...
<dodo4444> gib es eine möglichkeit alle programme die benötigt werden automatisch mitzuinstallieren
<ring0> dann musst du vorher die entsprechenden abhängigkeitsprobleme beheben. steht ja da, was dein paket otrverwaltung möchte
<dodo4444> ring0: ja, aber es wäre halt nett wenn es einen befehl gäbe der diese abhängigkeiten gleich mitinstalliert
<dodo4444> sonst muss ich diese ja alle manuell installieren, oder?
<ring0> das macht die paketverwaltung von selbst, wenn du ein paket aus dieser installierst. installierst du ein paket manuell, musst du dich auch manuell um die abhängigkeiten kümmern
<ring0> kannst ja mehrere pakete gleichezeitung mit apt-get installieren. welche das sind, siehst du ja in der ausgabe von dpkg
<dodo4444> ring0: du meinst wenn ich es graphisch mit dem software center installiere? ja dann werden sie automatisch mitinstalliert
<dodo4444> ja ich weiß, wollte nur wissen ob es einen befehl gibt der die gleich mitinstalliert. anscheinend nicht.
<ring0> nicht nur im software-center, auch wenn du etwas mit apt-get installierst, werden abhängigkeiten direkt mitinstalliert
<dodo4444> aber besten dank trotzdem!
<ring0> nein, ist mir nicht bekannt. btw in der vergangen zeit hättest du längst alle benötigten pakete mit einer zeile apt-get installiert ;)
<dodo4444> ring0: ah, ich dachte .deb pakete die ich lokal auf dem rechner hab müsste ich mit dpkg installieren
<ring0> ja, musst du auch
<k1l> man kann sie auch grafisch installieren. dann gehts übers softwarecenter
<dodo4444> k1l: ja ich weiß, aber ich bastel mir gerade ein kleines skript mit dem ich ein paar .deb dateien installieren werde. und es wäre angenehm gewesen, wenn ich dort nur für jedes .deb-Paket noch den apt-get-Befehl für die einzelnen pakete eintragen muss die ich ja dazu jeweils immer nich raussuchen muss
<dodo4444> aber wenn das nicht anders geht bleibt mir ja nichts übrig
<dodo4444> in meinem fall nicht so tragisch, aber wenn es noch mehr pakete wären würde das eben noch viel mehr zeit in anspruch nehmen
<fbausch> dodo4444: wieso brauchst du ein Script?
<dodo4444> fbausch: weil ich die pakete öfters auf verschiedenen rechnern installieren muss, zusammen mit ein paar anderen einstellungen die vorgenommen werden sollen. da spart es zeit das alles einmal in ein skript zu packen
<fbausch> okay, das hört sich plausibel an ;-)
<leszek> hi
<UbuPhillup> moin
<EdePopede> *[snot] *** Notice -- TS for #ubuntu-de changed from 1364167497 to 1164523363 <<< wir haben wieder den 26.11.2006? Oo
#ubuntu-de 2014-03-17
<faraway> habe gerade ein update bei meinem Server 12.04.4 (LTS) ein update gemacht, unter anderem wurde tzdata upgedated, warum zeigt der nun 9:50 CET an ? und für UTC 8:50  dachte utc ist gerade 7:50 ?
<stevieh> was kommt raus, wenn du per ntp die uhr neu stellst?
<Nalkem> moin moin
<koegs> faraway: wir sind gerade UTC+1
<faraway> stevieh: das hab ich auch gerade probiert, nach dem zweiten hat er dann die richtige zeit angezeigt.
<stevieh> dann würde ich nicht weiter drüber nachdenken ;-)
<stevieh> evtl. war deine HW Uhr auf cet gestellt und er hat sie für utc gehalten.
<faraway> stevieh: naja hatte nur einen leichten Pankianfall weil die UTC falsch war und somit auch die Einträge fürs logging in der db dan vermutlich auch den falschen timestamp gehabt hätten :D
<stevieh> das hätten sie sicher gehabt.
<faraway> stevieh: hmm ' sudo hwclock -r'  zeigt mir 'Mon 17 Mar 2014 10:30:07 AM CET'  also dann ist da was nicht ganz sauber seh ich das richtig?
<stevieh> so seh ich das.
<faraway> dan werd ich mal beim hoster nachfragen .. danke für die info und einen schönen tag.
<stevieh> also mit frischem mut und wenn deine betriebssystemuhr stimmt ein hwclock --systohc gemacht und gut ist.
<stevieh> ah, der horster.
<stevieh> kann man da nicht systohc machen?
<stevieh> na, seis drum, ich muss zum flieger.
<faraway> Ich frag lieber mal nach, weil das system nicht direkt auf der hardware läuft. Hocken zwar alleine auf dem Server aber er ist dennoch eine Virtualisierungschicht dazwischen, und smartctrl geht z.b. nicht.
<stevieh> wenn du meinst. Ich würd es probieren ;-)
<faraway> ;)
<Nalkem> was kann man machen wenn man nach fsck bei einem ext4 folgende meldung bekommt: ********** WARNUNG: Noch Fehler im Dateisystem  **********  - badblocks findet keine defekten sektoren
<LupusE> g'morgen
<doev> folgende Zeile in der Crontab eines Users (nicht root) wir nicht ausgeführt. Manuell funktioniert alles, ich sehe den Fehler nicht. 35 11 * * * /home/doev/backup/backup.sh > /home/doev/backup/$(date +"%d.%m.%Y").log 2>&1
<LetoThe2nd> du hast in cron keinen $PATH
<dadrc> → date funktioniert nicht.
<LetoThe2nd> dadrc: menno, spielverderbah
<dadrc> 'tschuldige.
<Nalkem> was kann man machen wenn man nach fsck bei einem ext4 folgende meldung bekommt: ********** WARNUNG: Noch Fehler im Dateisystem  **********  - badblocks findet keine defekten sektoren  (geht das auch so schnell zu loesen? ... fshk laeuft nun schon zig mal durch - immer neue fehler ....;)
<LetoThe2nd> Nalkem: hm, wegwerfen?
<Nalkem> LetoThe2nd, fuerchte ich ja auch ... zumindest softwareseitig
<LetoThe2nd> Nalkem: respektive mal neuformatieren, vllt. ist tatsächlich das FS irreparabel beschädigt, aber die HW ok.
<Nalkem> LetoThe2nd, fuerchte ich auch - ist jedoch ... aergerlich ...  
<doev> LetoThe2nd, brauche ich den PATH denn? Arbeit doch alles mit absoluten Angaben.
<dadrc> Immer neue Fehler klingt nach Controller *ins Blaue rat*
<Nalkem> doev, das date 
<LetoThe2nd> doev: /$(date +"%d.%m.%Y") zeigst du mir da kurz die absolute angabe?
<doev> achso
<Nalkem> dadrc, DAS waere ..... mehr als aergerlich - nur wie testen ...
<doev> der Befehl "date" -> /bin/date
<dadrc> Nalkem, wie LetoThe2nd schon sagte, plattmachen, neues FS drauf, gucken, ob es weiterhiin auftritt
<dadrc> Wenn ja, andere Platte am gleichen Port testen
<dadrc> Wenn ja, Controller :/
<Nalkem> dadrc, es ist ein raid mit 20 platten ... da freud man sich ;) ...  das plattmachen ist die letzte option (hoffe noch druim herum zu kommen .....)
<dadrc> Urghs.
<LetoThe2nd> naja bei nem raid würd ich dann eher mal in die logs von controller respektive software raid lösung schauen
<dadrc> Ach, das ist ein Raid?
<Nalkem> in den logs ist nichts auffaehliges ist ein hw raid
<dadrc> Und was sagt der Controller so zur Integrität?
<doev> brauche ich auch innerhalb des Skriptes den PATH?
<LetoThe2nd> doev: woher sollen wir das wissen, ist doch dein script
<Nalkem> dadrc, da ist alles ok wurde am we durchgetestet (blockweise)
<Nalkem> doev, wenn u irgendwelche comandos brauchst gehe mal von JA aus
<LetoThe2nd> Nalkem: vmtl. hat dir wer ein dd auf die inodes gemacht oder so was ;)
<doev> also einfach PATH=/bin in die zweite Zeile.
<Nalkem> LetoThe2nd, wenn dann ich, aber in letzter zeit hielt ich mich an die regel "don't drink and root"
<LetoThe2nd> Nalkem: tja. dann vielleicht mal logs durch wühlen seit wann das ist
<Nalkem> LetoThe2nd, bin ich mit dabei ... und auch sonstiges (wie zb testen wie sowas kommen kann) hoffte das wer da noch ideen hat, ausser sicherheitskopie usw :)
<doev> 55 11 * * * /bin/echo "test" > /home/doev/backup/$(/bin/date +"%d.%m.%Y").log 2>&1   <- kein Resultat
<doev> 59 11 * * * /bin/echo "test" > /tmp/test <- funktioniert
<doev> 04 12 * * * /home/doev/backup/backup.sh <- funtioniert
<doev> also kann es nur an dem Date liegen.
 * Cylly rührt grade seine 2 tüten ramen suppe um ;-)
<Cylly> ups, falscher chan, sorry
<flattyre> hi ubuntubenutzer
<David1977> sei gegrüßt flattyre
<flattyre> hätte da eine sicherheitsangelegenheit
<dadrc> einfach fragen
<David1977> genau....einfach drauf los fragen...irgendjemand weiß schon bescheid ;)
<flattyre> bei der automatischen aktualisierung mußte ich bisher immer mein kennwort eingeben. seit kurzem wird nicht mehr danach gefragt. habe ich ein problem?
<LetoThe2nd> flattyre: -> http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/artikel/59056/hat-12-04-lts-ein-sicherheitsbug.html
<kubine> Title: hat 12.04. LTS ein Sicherheitsbug? - Rechte- und Benutzerverwaltung - Ubuntu-Forum & Kubuntu-Forum | www.Ubuntu-Forum.de (at www.ubuntu-forum.de)
<LetoThe2nd> kommt offensichtlich drauf an, was da eintrudelt
<ghost_> hallo
<flattyre> seltsam, ich war der meinung, jahrelang IMMER das passwort eingegeben zu haben. so kann man sich täuschen! danke für die schnelle antwort.
<BlueSeven> hm weiss jemand wie ich unter xubuntu die tastatur hintergrundbeleuchtung dauerhaft an machen kann ?
<dadrc> Wie machst du sie denn nicht dauerhaft an?
<LetoThe2nd> da das höchstgradig modellabhängig ist.... mit dieser frage wohl niemand.
<BlueSeven> hm okay, ja das problem ist....die geht nur an beim tippen...ich hab en sony vaio laptop
<LetoThe2nd> http://askubuntu.com/questions/345475/how-can-i-enable-keyboard-backlight-on-sony-vaio-pro-with-ubuntu-13-10
<kubine> Title: How can I enable keyboard backlight on sony vaio pro with ubuntu 13.10 - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<Nalkem> BlueSeven, http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/tastaturbeleuchtung-dauerhalft-aktivieren-deak/#post-4535102
<LetoThe2nd> vielleicht
<kubine> Title: Tastaturbeleuchtung dauerhalft aktivieren/deaktivieren? › Grafik, Tastatur und Maus › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<LetoThe2nd> oder http://askubuntu.com/questions/276983/cant-disable-control-keyboard-backlight-on-sony-vaio-vpcf236fm
<kubine> Title: 12.04 - Cant disable, control keyboard backlight on sony vaio vpcf236fm - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<koegs> #ubuntu-de ist mal wieder google-frontend?
<Nalkem> ja *G*
<LetoThe2nd> klingt im prinzip danach, man die doku zum sony-laptop modul zu lesen
<LetoThe2nd> -> http://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/tree/drivers/platform/x86/sony-laptop.c
<kubine> Title: kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git - Linux kernel source tree (at git.kernel.org)
<BlueSeven> ah cool danke :)
<LetoThe2nd> da stehen die parameter die unter sys/module dann als dateien zu finden sind und wie sie dokumentiert sind
<LetoThe2nd> BlueSeven: kein ding, bar/paypal/kreditkarte? keine bitcoins, bitte.
<BlueSeven> okii werd das mal durch lesen und probieren  XD
<BlueSeven> bitcoins ? wer verwendet sowas ?
<mazzo> Hallo zusammen
<BlueSeven> hi mazzo
<mazzo> Ich hoffe (mal wieder) auf eure prima Hilfestellung!
<mazzo> Ich möchte 10 Windows XP-Rechner dahingehend umfunktionieren dass diese zukünftig Linux booten und einzig und alleine eine RDP-Anmeldemaske für die Nutzung an einem Terminal-Server bereitstellen
<mazzo> Lösungen wie openthinclient fallen zwecks fehlender PXE-Unterstützung leider raus.
<mazzo> Hat jemand eine zündende Idee wie ich diese quasi Thinclients bereitstellen kann?
<kraut> mazzo: du kannst von usbstick z.b. booten und pxe damit ersetzen
<kraut> siehe isolinux
<kraut> http://www.syslinux.org/wiki/index.php/HowTos#How_to_Create_a_Bootable_USB:_For_Linux
<BlueSeven> ps: danke für die hilfe wegs tasta beleuchtung hat geklappt :)
<kubine> Title: HowTos - Syslinux Wiki (at www.syslinux.org)
<Nalkem> mazzo, http://openthinclient.org/Localboot-Anwendung?structure=
<kubine> Title: Free Open Source Thin Client Solution - OpenThinClient : Localboot-Anwendung (at openthinclient.org)
<BlueSeven> Kann mir jemand eine gute seit für Linux Anfänger empfehlen ?  
<koegs> BlueSeven: wiki.ubuntuusers.de :)
<BlueSeven> ah danke, guck ich gleich mal drauf
<mazzo> kraut Das wäre also eine Lösung ohne ThinClient-Server, richtig?
<mazzo> Nalkem Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich überall Zugriff auf den ThinClient-Server habe da mehrer Standorte :-/
<kraut> mazzo: das wäre nur eine idee, um dein fehlendes PXE zu überbrücken
<Nalkem> mazzo: wenn du nicht per pxe booten kannst dann must du ja irgendwie was installieren/auf den rechner bekommen. wie geht das wenn man nicht physisch vor ort ist. ggf einen thinclient auf nem usb-stick installieren und von dort booten lassen? 
<BlueSeven> ich bin eigentlich soweit mit Linux zufrieden, dass einzigste was ich nicht zum Laufen bekomme ist TrySim :-/
<kraut> mazzo: das ist nur ein bootloader um linux starten zu können, darum PXE ersatz
<mazzo> Nalkem kraut Ich werde an den jeweiligen Rechnern vor Ort sein und habe dann Zugriff drauf - heißt: Ich könnte auch mit irgendeinem USB-Stick arbeiten, denke ich
<Nalkem> mazzo: also waere es moeglich einen loader (ob pxe, oder ganzer client) auf usb-stick spielen und dort booten lassen - und hoffen das alles geht ;)
<mazzo> Nalkem genau :-)
<koegs> wenn die nur einen RDP-Client nutzen sollen, würde ich evtl. auch einen passenden USB-Live-Stick basteln
<mazzo> koegs sowas schwebt mir vor, genau :-)
<mazzo> koegs Nalkem kraut War leider geflogen - hattet ihr nach 16:08 Uhr noch was geschrieben?
<koegs> nope
<Nalkem> nope
<mazzo> koegs womit könnte ich denn so einen schicken stick am besten basteln?
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Remastersys
<kubine> Title: Remastersys › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<mazzo> koegs Klingt super! Heißt ich nehme Ubuntu 12.04 (z.B.) als Basis, installiere einen RDP-Client, richte alles ein, erstelle Image und boote davon, ja?
<mazzo> koegs wie verhält sich das bei verschiedenen Systemen bzw. verschiedenen Netzwerkkarten?
<koegs> so ungefähr, selber gemacht habe ich das noch nicht
<Nalkem> mazzo: das kann man nur ausprobieren
<BlueSeven> gähn
<BlueSeven> hm search.....
<Nalkem> ciao
<BlueSeven> hallo
<subz3r0> kann die 12.04.4 alternate kein aes-xts-plain64?
<subz3r0> wird zumindest nicht angeboten in den einstellungen zu luks
<subz3r0> oder muss da die normale desktop genommen werden und dann per live cd nen luks lvm einrichten?
<ring0> machst du das alles per gui oder cli?
<subz3r0> naja bei der alternate cd halt diese gui halt ;)
<subz3r0> mit der normalen desktop gehts ja nicht ozhne cli
<subz3r0> also nicht, wenn man schon nen system installiert hat
<subz3r0> 12.04 macht wohl auch probleme
<subz3r0> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/System_verschl%C3%BCsseln#Probleme-unter-Ubuntu-11-10-und-12-04-LTS
<kubine> Title: System verschlüsseln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring0> ich mach das immer per cli, von daher leider keine ahnung, wie das zusammen geklickt wird
<subz3r0> ja, man muss es wohl per cli machen, da ansonsten der xts modus nicht funktioniert
<ring0> in dem artikel stehen aber jeweils auch lösungen für 12.04
<subz3r0> ring0: hast du 12.04 noch drauf?
<ring0> subz3r0, müsste hier noch irgendwo drauf sein, ja. wieso?
<subz3r0> welche cryptsetup version ist da noch drin?
<subz3r0> da ich mich mit 14.04 nicht anfreunden kann, hab ich nun 2 möglichkeiten. entweder 12.04 wieder drauf, oder ich nehme debian wheezy
<ring0> 1.4.1-2ubuntu4
<ring0> was stört denn so stark an 14.04?
<subz3r0> gnome shell 3.10
<ring0> kannst doch auch was anderes installieren
<subz3r0> und vor allem auch nautilus. ist aberwitzig, dass man keine text files mehr erstellen kann
<subz3r0> rechte maustaste gibts nur noch "neuer ordner"
<subz3r0> ring0: hätte gerne das ältere gnome wieder. mit den kategorien :)
<ring0> dann nimm doch den gnome classic modus, unity, xfce, lxde oder sonst eine desktopumgebung
<subz3r0> jo könnte ich auch. aber wie gesagt hätte gerne das alte gnome wieder. also gnome 3.4-3.8
<ring0> kannste vergessen. also such dir ein alternative :)
<subz3r0> jo. liebäugel mit debian wheezy. aber kA wie es da mit den repos so bestellt ist für nen desktop system. Server hab ich schon öfter mit gearbeitet. aber da braucht man so vieles ja nicht ;) vor allem keine DE ;)
<ring0> früher oder später hast du nirgendwo mehr gnome 3.4-3.8. also entweder das aktuelle gnome anpassen, damit leben oder eine andere desktopumgebung nehmen. ganz einfach 
<subz3r0> hmm ja
<subz3r0> da komme ich dann um eine neu installation auch nicht rum, da ich den balast von gnome 3.10 nicht auf dem system ahben willl... 
<ring0> kannst ja mal auf https://extensions.gnome.org/ gucken, ob da irgendwelche kategorien dabei sind
<kubine> Title: GNOME Shell Extensions (at extensions.gnome.org)
<subz3r0> kannste noch nen file browser empfehlen?
<subz3r0> bzw damit wird es dann wohl auch nicht getan sein, dass ich selbst auf den desktop keine text dateien mehr erstellen kann
<subz3r0> dem
<ring0> deinstalliere halt das ubuntu-gnome-desktop metapaket. dann hast du auch keinen "ballast"
<ring0> wenn ich mal tatsache einen graphischen dateimanager brauche, nehme ich nautilus
<subz3r0> ring0: den spass hatte ich auf meinem netbook. da hatte ich lxde installiert. die meta pakete wieder deinstalliert und hab immer noch apps usw von lxde drauf
<ring0> dann hast du offensichtlich etwas falsch gemacht
<subz3r0> das mag stimmen. nicht mehr mit befasst, durch zeitmangel
<ring0> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dateimanager
<kubine> Title: Dateimanager › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring0> hier eine übersicht an dateimanagern
<ring0> reine geschmackssache, würde ich sagen. im terminal gibts auch noch den midnight commander :)
<subz3r0> den hab ich drauf ;)
<bullgard4> subz3r0: "[18:40]	subz3r0	jo. liebäugel mit debian wheezy. aber kA wie es da mit den repos so bestellt ist für nen desktop system. Server hab ich schon öfter mit gearbeitet. aber da braucht man so vieles ja nicht ;) vor allem keine DE ;)" <- Das ist _sehr_ ähnlich dem, was Du von Ubuntu gewöhnt bist. Kaum zusätzicher Lernaufwand dafür nötig.
<subz3r0> bullgard4: es geht mir nicht primär ums lernen, sondern um halbwegs aktuelle pakete. xchat, pidgin und so zeugs
<subz3r0> DL gerade nen wheezy und werds mal mit allem schnickschnack in ne vm installieren und schauen ob alles dabei ist was ich brauche
<ring0> für halbwegs aktuelle pakete ist debian stable wohl fehl am paltz
<subz3r0> bei nem server achte ich nicht auf pidgin, xchat und co :)
<ring0> wie wärs denn hiermit: https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/6/applications-menu/
<kubine> Title: Applications Menu - GNOME Shell Extensions (at extensions.gnome.org)
<subz3r0> ring0: das hab ich schon drauf ;)
<subz3r0> wenn du mri auch noch sagst, wie ich es hinbekomme, dass ich wieder text files auf dem desktop erstellen kann
<subz3r0> dazu finde ich nämlich absolut nix
<ring0> du gehst im terminal in den ordner von desktop und erstellt eine datei. fertig
<subz3r0> :P
<BlueSeven> wd
<ring0> subz3r0, http://askubuntu.com/questions/208291/how-to-create-a-new-blank-file-in-nautilus-3-6-and-above
<kubine> Title: How to create a new blank file in Nautilus 3.6 and above? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<ring0> subz3r0, war jetzt nicht sooo schwer, dass du zu finden
<BlueSeven> hmmm
<ring0> subz3r0, andererseits hat mich die lösung auch selbst interessiert, da mir das auch aufgefallen war ;)
<BlueSeven> ich versteh das laufwerksystem von linux noch nicht so ganz :-/
<subz3r0> sehr komische lösung. aber passt wunderbar
<subz3r0> danke dir ring0
<subz3r0> nu fehlen noch 2 sachen und ich hab nautlius wieder lieb ;)
<subz3r0> BlueSeven: frag einfach
<ring0> wieso sehr komsiche lösung? erstellst ein template und nutzt dieses später. früher war dieses template einfach nur von anfang vorhanden 
<subz3r0> ring0: mir ist nicht aufgefallen, dass ich jemals so nen order hatte?
<subz3r0> ordner
<ring0> vielleicht lag er woanders, wo es nicht ganz so offensichtlich war. keine ahnung
<subz3r0> jo
<ring0> und welche 2 sachen stören dich jetzt noch?
<BlueSeven> bei windows hab ich ja immer z,b c:\  d:\ usw.... und kann so meinen  usb stick formatieren und img / iso drauf spielen, aber wie mach ich es unter Linux ?
<subz3r0> 1. eingebundene laufwerke. die namensvergabe (heisst nun z.B "Datenträger 500GB") vorher hatte ich den mountpoint da. zb /media/truecrypt. 2. die sortierung der files und ordner. finde es sehr mühseling ordner und dateien querbet angeordner zu haben von A-Z. schick wäre wie vorher erst die ordner a-z dann die files a-z
<ring0> BlueSeven, da wirst du dich einlesen müssen, damit etwas hängen bleibt: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datentr%C3%A4ger
<kubine> Title: Datenträger › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<subz3r0> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datentr%C3%A4ger
<kubine> Title: Datenträger › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<subz3r0> oops kam schon
<BlueSeven> okay danke werde ich lesen evtl verstehe ich ja dann 
<BlueSeven> :)
<subz3r0> ggf. noch das hier http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dateisystem?highlight=verzeichnis
<kubine> Title: Dateisystem › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring0> subz3r0, 2. ist einfach. setze einen haken bei "sort folders before files" unter view
<subz3r0> view?
<ring0> unter einstellungen von nautilus
<BlueSeven> thx :) dann werde ich das jetzt mal durchlesen ;)
<subz3r0> ring0: muss wohl blind sein. du meinst bei dem kleinen zahnrad?
<ring0> nein, klick irgendwo auf nautilus. dann siehst du oben links in der ecke "files" neben "activities", da gibts preferences und anschließend view
<subz3r0> sehe oben links in der ecke nix
<subz3r0> bei mir gibts auhc kein "files"
<ring0> http://www.knetfeder.de/linux/img/gnome3nautilus-gr.png
<subz3r0> so sieht es hier nimmer aus. 
<ring0> das prinzip ist das gleiche
<subz3r0> moment. ich mach nen screenshot
<subz3r0> ich habe erst oben diese leiste nicht wie du
<subz3r0> file, edit, view, go , bookmarks...
<ring0> das ist kein bild von mir, nur irgendein x-beliebiges aus dem netz
<ring0> oben links steht activities und danben files
<ring0> da klickste drauf
<subz3r0> da steht exakt nix
<subz3r0> moment ich poste mal nen screenshot
<subz3r0> http://www7.pic-upload.de/17.03.14/8o6b5t694oe.png
<subz3r0> siehste was ich meine? drum frag ich mich auch, was mit den devs geht :D
<ring0> das heißt bei dir dateien
<ring0> klick da drauf
<ring0> in der obersten leiste neben orte
<subz3r0> wo siehst du denn da "dateien"
<ring0> brauchst du eine brille?!
<subz3r0> haste dir den screenshot angeschaut?
<ring0> ja
<ring0> oben links in der ecke steht: anwendungen, orte, dateien
<ring0> über öffentlich
<subz3r0> nein steht es nicht
<ring0> haha
<ring0> soll ich es dir rot anmalen? 
<subz3r0> ja bitte
<ring0> lol
<subz3r0> ohne scheiss, ich sehe da absolut nix
<ring0> du bist schon ein wenig doof oder?
<subz3r0> ich habe oben links 2 pfeile, mehr nicht. damit kann ich vor und zurück gehen
<subz3r0> nicht wirklich
<ring0> alter in der leiste darüber
<subz3r0> darüber ist "keine" leiste!
<ring0> klar
<ring0> blindfisch
<ring0> subz3r0, http://www.pic-upload.de/view-22585170/8o6b5t694oe.png.html
<kubine> Title: Pic-Upload.de - 8o6b5t694oe.png (at www.pic-upload.de)
<subz3r0> omg
<subz3r0> das gehört zum gnome....
<ring0> /o\
<subz3r0> da kann ich in dem kack fenster suchen bis ich schwarz werde von nautilus
<ring0> ich hab dir extra gesagt in der leiste drüber und wirklich versteckt ist anwendungen, orte und dateien jetzt auch nicht oben links in der ecke ;)
<subz3r0> ring0: allerdings ist es auf deinem screenshot da "im" nautilus" 
<ring0> egal wo es ist, klick es und geh auf einstellungen
<subz3r0> ja was soll ich im gnome selbst gucken? das doch .....
<subz3r0> OMG!
<ring0> das sind die einstellungen von nautilus
<subz3r0> ...
<subz3r0> haben die ja mal wieder doll hinbekommen.. ich suche einstellungen von ner anwendung in dem anwednungsfenster selbst und nicht in dem DE
<subz3r0> eieieiei
<subz3r0> zumal ich das für den screenshot extra maximiert hatte. und beim suchen nicht maximiert...
<ring0> man sollte unter umständen auch mal die doku zu den programmen lesen, die man nutzt. da steht sowas drin ;)
<subz3r0> einen hätte ich aber noch ;)
<subz3r0> firefox kommt nicht auf: https://easylist-downloads.adblockplus.org/exceptionrules.txt
<subz3r0> kann dementsprechend keine filterlisten downloaden für adblock plus
<subz3r0> habs auch schon mit nem neuen profil versucht. geht auch nix
<ring0> zu deine datenträgern: gibt ihnen doch ein label, das wird dann entsprechend angezeigt
<subz3r0> ring0: das sind tc container. wüsste nicht, dass das geht
<BlueSeven|away> ich glaub ich brauch da ne weile bis ich da durchsteige XD
<ring0> subz3r0, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Labels
<kubine> Title: Labels › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring0> das sollte auch mit truecrypt gedöns gehen
<ring0> kannst ja mal gucken, ob es den entsprechenden punkt in der laufwerksverwaltung gibt
<subz3r0> auf die liste von oben komme ich mit chromium. firefox will immer immer noch nicht. gerade tested in ner vm. Fraglich ist nun obs an firefox selbst liegt oder an dem ubuntu paket
<ring0> bevor die frage kommt, hier sollte es grob liegen: http://media.cdn.ubuntu-de.org/wiki/attachments/50/31/LWV_start.png zwischen datenträger formatieren und partition löschen
<subz3r0> kommst du auf --> https://easylist-downloads.adblockplus.org/exceptionrules.txt
<ring0> klar
<subz3r0> firefox mag ned. weder aufm host noch aus der vm
<ring0> mit chromium
<ring0> firefox nutze ich nicht
<ring0> hast du in der laufwerksverwaltung nachgeschaut, ob es umbenennen gibt?
<subz3r0> haste ne vm am rennen? dann teste doch bitte mal mit firefox
<ring0> nein
<ring0> hast das umbennen probiert? würde mich mal interessieren
<subz3r0> die disks?
<ring0> jo
<subz3r0> noch nicht, tefloniere gerade
<ring0> ah :)
<subz3r0> peile nicht, wieso firefox nicht die seite aufmachen kann
<subz3r0> auch mit ner frischen installation in ner vm geht da nix
<subz3r0> chromium in der vm geht ohne probs auf die seite
<ring0> bestimmt irgendein plugin
<subz3r0> keine plugins, bis auf adblock plus ;)
<ring0> vielleicht will es die liste lieber nutzen statt anzuzeigen
<subz3r0> ring0: die kann er nicht nutzen, da er sie nicht updaten kann? :P
<subz3r0> "fehler, herunterladen fehlgeschlagen"
<subz3r0> und "dateisystembezeichnung bearbeiten" gibts in der neuen version auch nimmer *g*
<ring0> gibt es immer noch
<ring0> du musst auf die partition klicken, dann auf das zahnrad darunter, dann edit filesystem
<subz3r0> ring0: macht er :)
<ring0> jetzt auch mit label in nautilus?
<subz3r0> jo
<ring0> top
<subz3r0> unmount dann mount und steht immer noch da
<ring0> sehr gut
<ring0> also alles nautilus ärgernisse aus dem weg geräumt?
<subz3r0> nautilus ja
<subz3r0> bzw eins fehlt noch. rechte maustaste und "im terminal" öffnen
<ring0> was fehlt da?
<BlueSeven|away> ohman XD
<subz3r0> "nautilus-open-terminal"
<ring0> falls du einen terminal im aktuellen verzeichnis öffnen willst, musst du nautilus-open-terminal als paket installieren…
<subz3r0> jo
<subz3r0> teste es gerade
<ring0> sowas steht alles auch im wiki: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Nautilus
<kubine> Title: Nautilus › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring0> unter erweiterungen
<BlueSeven|away> ich hab das mit denn Partition nun teils verstanden
<ring0> das ist gut
<subz3r0> jau. nautilus -q. restart und funzt wie gewohnt :)
<PBeck> hi
<subz3r0> hi PBeck 
<BlueSeven|away> hi
<ring0> /dev/sda ist deine erste festplatte, /dev/sda1 ist die erste partition der ersten platte und so weiter
<subz3r0> zum glück wurde der bug mit den hidden files auch schon fixed. ctrl+h war durchweg an... aber nu kann man es auch wieder ausschalten ;)
<emi> hallo! ich suche hilfe bei der regelung meiner bildschrimhelligkeit für samsung x420 ubuntu 12.04. kann mir ne person helfen? danke!
<emi> oo
<PBeck> emi: was ist genau das problem?
<emi> mein bildschirm ist so dunkel, seit ich auch windows drauf gemacht habe
<emi> davor ging es aber. das problem hatte ich auch mal ganz am anfang, als wir ubuntu auf meinen lappi gemacht haben, wir konnten es auch lösen. aber ich weiß nicht mehr wie.
<emi> durch die tasten kann ich es nicht heller machen, aber auch nicht bei systemeinstellungen
<PBeck> emi: welche ubuntuversion setzt du ein?
<emi> ubuntu 12.04 
<PBeck> ah du hast es sogar oben geschrieben ;)
<PBeck> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/bildschirmhelligkeit-nach-kernel-update/?highlight=samsung-backlight+12.04#post-5148707 <= emi 
<kubine> Title: Bildschirmhelligkeit nach Kernel-Update › System einrichten und verwalten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<emi> ja und wie mach ich das jetzt?
<PBeck> ich habe auf die schnelle nicht mehr gefunden. Ich würde mir mal anschauen was die pakete samsung-tools und samsung-backlight machen und die dann aus dem ppa installieren
<emi> ich versuche gerade etwas zu installieren, mal kucken ob es funktioniert, also sudo-apt samsung backlight...
<PBeck> so wirds nicht funktionieren
<bekks> emi: Du kannst dem genannten Artikel doch einfach folgen?
<emi> ja hab ich versucht, aber hat nicht funktioniert. ich glaub ich hab es falsch gemacht .(
<BlueSeven> agrh
<BlueSeven> hmm Baileys
<BlueSeven> XD
<BlueSeven> gähn
<dasjoe> Hart -offtopic, hm?
<BlueSeven> ah bissel XD
<BlueSeven> naja ich warte XD
#ubuntu-de 2014-03-18
<bla_> guten morgen allerseits. wer kann mir sagen, wieso mein stack seit einer ubuntu neuinstallation (64 bit) von niedrigen nach hohen speicheradressen läuft?
<LetoThe2nd> bla_: würde mich ehrlich gesagt wundern. magst du mal kurz die analysemthode schildern?
<bla_> gerne: zuerst wollte ich eine binary debuggen, da ist es mir aufgefallen. dann habe ich zum test in c was gecoded: #include....main..{int a=1,b=2; printf(%p a und b)
<bla_> also so ungefähr :-) dabei kam dann folgendes raus:
<bla_> a: 0x7fff5a0cb0b8        1 
<bla_> b: 0x7fff5a0cb0bc        2
<bla_> gdb hat dann meine annahme bestätigt
<LetoThe2nd> pointless, weil der compiler die reiehnfolge auf dem stack optimieren darf
<LetoThe2nd> wenn dann müsste die zweite variable in nem unterfunktionsaufruf sein
<bla_> hm das ist aber eine suboptimale optimierung >.<
<LetoThe2nd> "weil"?
<bla_> weils verwirrend ist. wozu braucht man sowas? 
<LetoThe2nd> ach so. es ist suboptimal weil du nicht weisst wie es funktioniert.
<LetoThe2nd> moment kurz.
<bla_> sei doch nicht so pampig?! ja ich finds nicht gerade vorteilhaft, weil ich keinen großen vorteil sondern nur den verwirrungsfaktor sehe?!
<LetoThe2nd> wollte dir gerade ein gutes wiveo zu dem thema von herb sutter/scott meyers raussuchen, aber dann halt nicht, bin ich halt "pampig" :)
<LetoThe2nd> fakt ist: der compiler weiss in etwa 99.99999% aller fälle besser was er da tut als du.
<LetoThe2nd> wenn es dich stört, compiler mit -O0 -ggdb
<bla_> okay, jetzt weiß ich schonmal, woran dieser zustand liegt, danke schonmal dafür ;-) kannst du mir auch sagen, wieso der compiler das tut? würde dann gerne meine wissenslücke füllen und es genauso gut wissen wie der compiler
<LetoThe2nd> wie gesagt, ich find das video jetzt nicht. die kurzform: a) der compiler weiss schon ziemlich viel über caches, registerauslastung etc. b) der prozessor sortiert zum teil auch nochmal um
<LetoThe2nd> ich glaub, es war da mit drin: http://isocpp.org/blog/2013/02/atomic-weapons-the-c-memory-model-and-modern-hardware-herb-sutter
<kubine> Title: atomic Weapons: The C++ Memory Model and Modern HardwareHerb Sutter : Standard C++ (at isocpp.org)
<LetoThe2nd> sicher ist aber anders.
<LetoThe2nd> habs übrigens gerade nachvollzogen - mit -O2 optimiert er das sogar noch über einfache funktions aufrufe hinweg raus.
<LetoThe2nd> wenn du dich mehr damit befassen willst: http://gcc.godbolt.org/? und dann schön assembly lesen :)
<kubine> Title: GCC Explorer (at gcc.godbolt.org)
<bla_> danke für die Hilfe.
<emi> Ich habe ein Problem mit der Regulierung der Bildschirmhelligkeit bei meinem Samsung x420 - Ubuntu 12.04. Ich habe in diesem Chat schon zweimal nach Hilfe gefragt, aber niemande konnte mir helfen. Kennt sich jemand aus?
<emi> Hallo?
<dadrc> Hallo.
<emi> hallo dadrc, kannst du mir mit meiner bidlschirmhelligkeit weiterhelfen? :(
<dadrc> Hatten wir schon mal versucht, glaub ich. Aber können wir gerne noch mal probieren. Was heißt denn "Problem"?
<emi> warst du das?
<emi> ja also mein bildschirm ist so dunkel und ich kann es nicht heller machen
<|Frodo|> emi: ob ers war kannst du doch einfach im logfile deines irc-clients nachsehen...
<dadrc> emi, was für eine Grafikkarte ist denn in dem Ding drin?
<dadrc> Und welche Treiber benutzt du?
<|Frodo|> emi: also, zuletzt hattest du mit PBeck darüber diskutiert
<emi> ich weiß nicht .9
<emi> :)
<emi> ok ich find das aber nicht, was du meinst frodo. ihr müsst ein wenig geduld mit mir haben, ich bin echt sehr unbewandert mit diesen wörtern und ihren orten
<dadrc> Mach mal ein Terminal auf und gib `lspci | grep -i vga` ein
<dadrc> Das sollte eine Zeile (oder 2) ausgeben
<emi> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<dadrc> ok, also den Grafikchip vom Prozessor
<|Frodo|> emi: ich hatte nur kurz nachgesehen, mit wem und was du gestern hier erfragt hattest. am ende hattest du nur noch gemeldet, du hättest etwas im zusammenhang mit deinem helligkeitsproblem versucht zu installieren und das sei irgendwie falsch gelaufen
<dadrc> emi, zeig mal bitte die ausgabe von `ls /sys/class/backlight/`
<emi> acpi_video0  intel_backlight
<dadrc> schon mal gut.
<emi> danke frodo, ich meinte nur ich finde nicht den pfad, von dem was du meinst.
<emi> dadrc: ja was bedeutet das denn?
<dadrc> emi, heißt, dein Backlightcontroller meldet sich ordentlich am System an
<emi> ah ok und?
<dadrc> `cat /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/max_brightness`
<emi> hab ich eingegeben
<dadrc> kommt 'ne Zahl bei raus?
<emi> ne passiert nichts
<dadrc> hmmhm
<dadrc> `ls /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/`, bitte
<emi> actual_brightness  brightness  max_brightness  subsystem  uevent bl_power           device      power           type
<dadrc> uhm. 
<dadrc> `sudo cat /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/max_brightness`?
<nagetier> dadrc, hier gibt es eine Ausgabe auch ohne sudo
<dadrc> Sollte eigentlich auch
<dadrc> Aber naja, solange es nur cat ist, kann man damit wenig zerstören
<emi>  sudo cat /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/max_brightness[sudo] password for emine:  1896435
<dadrc> 1896435 o0
<dadrc> aber gut.
<dadrc> von mir aus.
<dadrc> `echo 1896435 | sudo tee /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/max_brightness`
<dadrc> äh
<dadrc> blödsinn
<dadrc> `echo 1896435 | sudo tee /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness`
<dadrc> so
<emi_> hallo dadrc: mein laptop hat sich gerade aufgehängt, weiß nicht warum. bist du noch da?
<dadrc> Bin noch da, aufgehängt … hattest du da gerade was gemacht?
<emi_> nein eigentlich nicht
<dadrc> Ok
<emi_> sorry
<dadrc> Nö, gut, dann war ich nicht schuld ;)
<dadrc> `echo 1896435 | sudo tee /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness` ← probier mal das da.
<nagetier> :)
<emi_> ich kann nichts aufmachen, alles ist grau. ich starte mal neu und melde mich gleich wieder bei dir. weil terminal geht auch nicht. 
<emi> dadrc: bin wieder da
<ghostcube> der is essen
<ghostcube> ~ 30 minuten
<emi> schreibst du für dadrc?
<ghostcube> ne ich richts dir nur aus
<emi> ah ok, ja ich bin am rechner dran, wenn er wieder zurück kommt! danke euch beiden!
<dadrc> So, re.
<dadrc> emi, jetzt probiert?
<emi> hallo dadrc: kannst du mir den letzten command nochmal sagen, der war ja weg beim neustart.
<dadrc> `echo 1896435 | sudo tee /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness`
<emi> wow ist auf einmal heller geworden!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111
<emi> aber ich kann es trotzdem nicht regulieren :)
<dadrc> Na, dann kannst du es ja doch regulieren
<dadrc> Nur nicht mit den Tasten :)
<emi> ach und könnten wir das auch noch hinbekommen? :)
<emi> also über systemeinstellung geht es auch nicht
<dadrc> Naja, aber an sich funktioniert es ja
<dadrc> Muss nur auf die Tasten, geht bestimmt
<emi> zumindest ist es jetzt endlich mal hell, nur würde ich es gerne probieren, es wieder optimal zu haben. falls du zeit und lust hast?
<dadrc> Naja, du kannst da auch andere Werte reinschreiben
<emi> wie mach ich das denn?
<dadrc> Minimum ist 0, Maximum 1896435
<emi> wie krieg ich das denn aber hin, dass ich das so eingebe, dass ich den befehl über die tasten schicken kann, vor allem mit welchen werten?
<dadrc> emi, probier mal folgendes: installier dir mal "xbacklight"
<tribly> hallihallo. kannst sein das ubuntu 12.04 nach ner zeit in den ruhezustand geht oder irgendwas? benutz das grade als server, und nach 3 tagen nichtbenutzen hatte der monitor keinen input mehr und die tastatur hat auch nicht mehr reagiert
<emi> welchen befehl geb ich da ein?
<dadrc> emi, `sudo apt-get install xbacklight`
<dadrc> tribly, theoretisch kann das schon sein, klar. Kommt drauf an, wie du das eingestellt hast :)
<tribly> dadrc: alles default
<dadrc> Ubuntu Server oder ein normales? Auf was für 'nem Rechner?
<tribly> normales. irgendein uni-rechner
<dadrc> Dann ist das gut möglich, dass der irgendwann in Standby geht.
<dadrc> Mach ihn an und guck mal in den Energieeinstellungen
<dadrc> Oder jemand hat ihn ausgemacht ^^
<tribly> mit welchem befehl geht das denn? hab grade i3wm am laufen und will nicht umloggen
<tribly> das komische war: rechner-licht war noch an, und der luefter auch, aber monitor und tasta wollten nicht
<emi> wird eingerichtet...
<dadrc> tribly, das klingt nach verkacktem Runterfahren
<dadrc> Also, system halt ohne poweroff
<tribly> dadrc: der war nicht runtergefahren
<tribly> zumindest nicht aktiv
<dadrc> Nicht von dir, ok
<tribly> hatte mich nur ausgeloggt und bin dann heim
<dadrc> Aber so an sich, anscheinend ja schon.
<emi> wie lange muss ich denn bei 'wird eingerichtet' warten? arbeitet es noch?
<dadrc> emi, bis da wieder eine Eingabe möglich ist
<emi> ja ich kann ja was eingeben?
<emi> also done?
<dadrc> jo
<emi> neustart?
<emi> funkt. nämlich nich
<dadrc> Was hast du denn gemacht?
<emi> ich hab deinen befehl eingegeben und gewartet, hab die tasten bedient und da hat sich nichts getan
<dadrc> das sollte auch nich gehen ^^
<dadrc> emi, mach mal `xbacklight -dec 10`
<emi> passiert nix#
<dadrc> und `xbacklight -get`?
<emi> 85.714286
<dadrc> Nur das?
<dadrc> Macht `xbacklight -set 10` was?
<emi> nein
<dadrc> Na gut, dann müssen wir das anders machen
<dadrc> emi, installier mal (genau wie eben) "intel-gpu-tools"
<emi> Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig Abhängigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut        Statusinformationen werden eingelesen... Fertig intel-gpu-tools ist schon die neueste Version. 0 aktualisiert, 0 neu installiert, 0 zu entfernen und 0 nicht aktualisiert.
<dadrc> ok
<dadrc> mach mal `sudo intel_backlight 10`
<emi> also nur das ohne sudp apt-get install?
<dadrc> einfach nur das da.
<dadrc> mit der 10  ;)
<emi> oh jetzt hab ich gerade ne meldung bekommen, dass ein problem gemeldet wurde. aber was weiß ich nicht
<dadrc> aber auch nicht dunkler geworden?
<emi> ne
<dadrc> hmmh
<dadrc> hast du schon den üblichen "acpi_backlight=vendor acpi_osi=Linux"-Kram probiert?
<emi> nö
<emi> probier mal
<emi> passiert nichts
<dadrc> Ist auch kein Befehl
<emi> :)
<dadrc> Das müsstest du in deine Grub-Config einbauen, schon mal gemacht?
<emi> ja 
<emi> warte ich probier es mal von allein
<dadrc> Die beiden Dinger da, in die LINUX_CMDLINE_DEFAULT
<emi> ok brauch deine hilfe
<dadrc> Start mal `gksu gedit /etc/default/grub`
<emi> ok
<dadrc> Da ist eine Zeile, die mit LINUX_CMDLINE_DEFAULT anfägt
<dadrc> Zeile 11 bei mir
<emi> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_osi=Linux"?
<dadrc> Ja
<emi> ok
<dadrc> Änder die mal, so dass da folgendes steht
<dadrc> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor"
<emi> auch mit anführungsstrichen?
<emi> ok
<dadrc> Genau so, wie es da steht. Also ja
<emi> hab ich gemacht
<dadrc> Dann speichern, zumachen
<dadrc> `sudo update-grub`
<emi> dann neu speichern unter etwas anderem?
<dadrc> Ne, gleicher Name
<emi> geht nicht
<emi> muss unter nem anderen namen speichern
<dadrc> Dann hast du vorhin das "gksu" vergessen, kann das sein?
<emi> ne
<emi> aber wenn ich es jetzt nochmal neu starte das grub, dann ist die änderung da
<emi> also jetzt den nächsten befehl
<emi> ok gemacht
<dadrc> Dann kannst du jetzt neustarten
<emi> ok mach ich
<emi> hat funktioniert!
<emi> merci!!!
<dadrc> Gerne
<emi> ah das ist wunderbar!
<emi> :)))))
<emi> yippie
<emi> ich wünsch dir nen schönen tag!!!!!
<dadrc> Gleichfalls :)
<emi> danke!
<BlueSeven> hallo
<jokrebel> BlueSeven: Namd
<BlueSeven> Hi Jokrebel
<BlueSeven> hmm kann mir jemand sagen wieso mein Hingrundbild bei Xubuntu nach jedem neustart weg ist (zusatz info das bild ist aus einer anderen partition)
<emlvis> BlueSeven, wie bindest du diese Partition ein?
<BlueSeven> das macht xubuntu alleine, also das war schon bestehende partion von windows
<emlvis> ist der Mountpoint immer der gleiche?
<koegs> also per gvfs und nicht per fstab?
<Rochvellon> wird die partition auch beim starten des systems über /etc/fstab eingehängt?
<emlvis> vergiss meine letzte frage
<Rochvellon> und bei windowspartitionen kann es immer wieder probleme beim mounten geben
<emlvis> wenn die NTFs-parition nicht über fstab gemountet wird, dann ist die nicht eingehängt
<emlvis> beim systemstart
<BlueSeven> obs immer gleich ist müsste ich mal testen mit neustart.... ahh ist die dann nur Temporär ?
<emlvis> thunar zeigt dir lediglich das gerät an
<Rochvellon> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount#Windowspartition
<kubine> Title: mount › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<emlvis> der mountpoint müsste eigentlich immer gleich sein, auch wenn das nicht über fstab gemountet wird
<emlvis> aber die ist eben nicht eingehängt
<BlueSeven> hm okay
<emlvis> BlueSeven, das einfachste wäre natürlich einfach das Hintergrundbild auf HOME zu kopieren ;)
<jokrebel> wie wär es, das Hintergrundbild in Kopie dorthin zu speichen wo Hintergrundbilder normalerweise sind?
<BlueSeven> ja stimmt schon wäre der einfachste weg :) hab halt eigentlich extra ne partition wo ich bilder texte draud habe wo ich von windows und linux drauf zu greifen kann,aber wenns andre problematisch ist, mach ich es so :)
<BlueSeven> welchen web browser könnt ihr empfehlen ? 
<ppq> firefox und chromium
<ppq> damit fährt man eigentlich immer gut, außer wenn die resourcen (ram vor allem) sehr begrenzt sind
<ppq> falls du oft flash brauchst, ist chrome auch eine option
<BlueSeven> okay danke :) ja brauch ich öfters mal, ich schau immer wieder video tuto... an...
<ppq> ich nutze normalerweise firefox und für die seltenen fälle, dass ich flash brauch, chrome
<mrkramps> also noch funktioniert das flashplugin im firefox
<ppq> tut es wohl, mehr oder weniger
<BlueSeven> mehr oder weniger ?
<mrkramps> also für'n videotutorial reicht es … auch in HD ;)
<BlueSeven> ja stimmt :)
<mrkramps> das pepper plugin in chrome funktioniert einfach besser
<BlueSeven> schneller oder ?
<ppq> stabiler
<BlueSeven> ahh oki danke :)
<ppq> nutz eine weile flash in firefox, dann weißt du was ich meine ;)
<BlueSeven> ich werds testen :)
<ppq> jo
<BlueSeven> gibt ja auch en paar (für mich mal) exoten browser wie z,b Epiphany  aber ka was ich von dennen halten soll
<mrkramps> BlueSeven, die meisten von denen sind eigentlich sehr ähnlich, weil sie alle auf webkit aufbauen
<mrkramps> da macht es dann auch keinen unterschied, ob man epiphany oder midori nimmt
<mrkramps> BlueSeven, schau dir noch ein paar web browser für die befehlszeile an … nur falls du da mal festhängst
<BlueSeven> danke sehr :-) okay ich glaub elinks ist einer oder ?
<mrkramps> BlueSeven, elinks ist eine gute wahl
<BlueSeven> okay :-) werd ich einfach auch drauf machen so hab ich beides :)
<BlueSeven> reboot
#ubuntu-de 2014-03-19
<LupusE> g'morgen
<dreamon> Wie bekommt man raus, warum das Notebook nicht in Suspend geht sondern gleich wieder einloggen tut?
<dadrc> pm-suspend.log
<dreamon> Habe es 2x vergeblich versucht. -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7119327/ (pm-suspend.log) aber außer Having NetworkManager wake interfaces back up...Failed. 
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<NTQ> Hi. Ich gehe per Shrew Soft VPN ins HTW-Netzwerk um einen einzelnen Server S zu administrieren. Leider wird auch jedweder andere Traffic darüber geroutet. Wie kann ich die Routen ändern, sodass nur der Traffic zu S über's VPN läuft? Hier die Routen vor und während der VPN-Verbindung: http://nopaste.info/f9cbfefdc6.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<apollo13> NTQ: https://www.shrew.net/static/help-2.1.x/vpnhelp.htm?PolicySettings.html
<kubine> Title: Shrew Soft VPN Client Administrators Guide (at www.shrew.net)
<apollo13> warum man allerdings shrewsoft verwendet ist mir nicht klar
<NTQ> apollo13: Ja, hatte ich nicht erwähnt. Sorry. Ich habe mir schon einen Eintrag konfiguriert für den einen Server, aber das hat nichts am Routing geändert.
<apollo13> NTQ: du hast offensichtlich meinen link nicht gelesen
<NTQ> apollo13: Naja, man sagte mir ich brauche Shrewsoft um zu verbinden und habe dann so ein Profil bekommen zum reinladen. Das hat auf Anhieb geklappt, also hab ich nicht weiter drüber nachgedacht.
<NTQ> Ich dachte du meinst mit dem Link den "Topology Entry Dialog".
<apollo13> nein, "obtain topology …"
<apollo13> wie dem auch sei, wenn das cisco ist nimm vpnc und machs mitm network-manager, "normales" ipsec kannst entweder händisch oder mit openswan etc probieren
<NTQ> Also der Haken ist aktuell an, falls du das meinst.
<apollo13> das soll der natürlich nicht sein
<NTQ> Wenn ich ihn deaktiviere, kann ich "Remote Network Resources" hinzufügen. Da hab ich den den Server eingetragen, den ich administrieren will.
<NTQ> Ich kann aber auch mal vpnc ausprobieren. Hab das eh schon wegen der Uni drin
<dadrc> StrongSwan hat ein recht gut funtkionierendes NM-Plugin
<NTQ> NM ist die Abkürzung für?
<emlvis> network manager
<NTQ> oh, na klar ;)
<emlvis> NTQ, bzw. unter ubuntu bezeichnet es ganz konkret das programm network-manager - diese abkürzung ist hier also nicht allgemeingüktig :)
<apollo13> NTQ: im allgemeinen ist network-manager shrewsoft und konsorten vorzuziehen, da network-manager einfach cisco scheiß ignoriert und shrewsoft sich oft an die policies hält…
<NTQ> apollo13: Ja, ehrlich gesagt nutze ich auch ungern Extrakram, wenn es mit Ubuntu-MItteln auch so geht. Aber die Versuche sind vorher alle gescheitert mit vpnc im NM. Mit Shrewsoft ging es dann auf Anhieb. Aber ich versuche es jetzt noch mal.
<NTQ> Ich weiß nur noch nicht genau, was ich wo eintragen muss. Also in diesem VPN-Profil gibt es viel mehr Einstellungsmöglichkeiten als bei vpnc, hab ich das Gefühl
<NTQ> Ich weiß nicht mal, wo ich den Gruppennamen her nehmen soll.
<apollo13> NTQ: naja zuerst solltest du wissen ob das ipsec ist oder cisco
<apollo13> ohne groupname klingt das aber eher nach ipsec, dann hilft vpnc nicht viel
<tuxflo> NTQ: um welche HTW handelt es sich? Bei uns an der HTW Dresden sind die Gruppennamen auch etwas kniffelig zu finden. Dort ist es auch so das es 2 Profile gibt, eines wo der gesamte Traffic übers HTW Netz geleitet wird und eines wo nur der Traffic der unbegingt nötig ist durchs HTW Netz geleitet wird
<NTQ> Ich sehe zumindest mal nirgendwo was mit ipsec. Ich hab mal das VPN-Profil weitgehend anonymisiert. Vielleicht hilft das: http://nopaste.info/dd2f58eb8a.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<NTQ> tuxflo: Naja, das da ist jetzt nicht das VPN für Studenten, sondern für die Firma, in der ich arbeite. Wir machen denen eine neue Startseite. Ich wollte mir nur das Administrieren des Servers per SSH etwas vereinfachen.
<NTQ> Sonst geht ja eigentlich alles.
<tuxflo> NTQ: ok dann hatte ich das falsch verstanden :)
<NTQ> Kann niemand was damit anfangen? Schade
<noseeder> Guten Tag
<noseeder> Kann mir bitte jemand helfen meine grafikkarte richtig zu unstallieren? Ich nutze Ubuntu 12.04 und starte als Desktop direkt auf XBMC. Beim start sagt mir XBMC stets das er keine Grafikunterstützung hat und deshalb nicht startet. ..
<dadrc> NTQ, wenn du den Shrewsoft-Client benutzt, sollte es eigentlich IPsec mit IKEv1 sein
<noseeder> Ich habe vor 2 tagen meine ATI RadeonHD 5400 gegen eine Nvidia Geforce 520GTX ausgetauscht.
<noseeder> FGLRX habe ich wie in der Wiki beschrieben schon gelöscht
<dadrc> fglrx deinstallieren, nvidia installieren, xorg.conf löschen
<k1l_> nvidia-current installieren
<noseeder> dadrc fglrx ist gelöscht nvidia installiert Xorg.conf gelöscht
<dadrc> noseeder, dann start das System mal und gib uns die /var/log/Xorg.0.log aus dem laufenden System
<noseeder> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7120007/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l_> [    31.555] (EE) Failed to load module "nv" (module does not exist, 0)
<k1l_> installiere nochmal nvidia-current mit dem reinstall trigger. (hoffe du hast das aus den quellen genommen und nicht irgendwo was runtergeladen)
<noseeder> nutze nur aus den Quellen
<k1l_> und schau nach ob du auch die passenden linux-header zu deinem kenrel hast
<noseeder> also sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<noseeder> k1l_ wie schaue ich das nach?
<k1l_> uname -a und dann mit dpgk -l | grep linux-header
<dadrc> k1l_, nv ist egal
<dadrc> nvidia ist wichtig, aber auch das geht kaputt.
<NTQ> Achja, Nvidia. Würde ich auch gerne nutzen, aber Nvidia hat ja anscheinend besseres zu tun als Treiber für Linux zu programmieren, die auch funktionieren...
<k1l_> *dpkg
<dadrc> Meine nvidia-Treiber funktionieren toll
<noseeder> uname -a ---> Linux xbmc-server 3.2.0-60-generic-pae #91-Ubuntu SMP Wed Feb 19 04:14:56 UTC 2014 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<noseeder> ii  linux-headers-3.2.0-60-generic       3.2.0-60.91                                      Linux kernel headers for version 3.2.0 on 32 bit x86 SMP
<noseeder> sollte passen oder?
<dadrc> nein
<noseeder> sondern?
<dadrc> Wenn du einen -pae-Kernel hast, brauchst du auch die Header dazu
<dadrc> obwohl, hm.
<dadrc> Ne, ist ok, nur das Metapaket heißt so, passt.
<noseeder> ok
<dadrc> Ist "nvidia-current" installiert?
<noseeder> ja
<dadrc> Installier den mal neu: `sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-current`
<noseeder> fertig
<noseeder> einmal neu starten?
<k1l_> nein
<k1l_> output nopasten
<noseeder> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7120049/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l_> das wars? kein modul neubau?
<noseeder> das war die ganze ausgabe
<dadrc> sudo dkms autoinstall -k $(uname -r)
<noseeder> was macht das?
<dadrc> Hoffentlich das nvidia-Kernelmodul neubauen
<noseeder> (uname -r) <-- ersetzen durch den echten?
<dadrc> ?
<dadrc> uname -r gibt nur die aktuelle Kernelversion aus
<noseeder> ak
<noseeder> ok
<k1l_> noseeder: nein, mit dem $ vervollständigt sich das selbst
<noseeder> oO
<noseeder> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7120083/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l_> jo, mach mal was da steht
<noseeder> schon dabei :-)
<dadrc> hmhm
<noseeder> nun nochmal den befehl von eben?
<dadrc> ja
<dadrc> also, wenn das installieren geklappt hat
<noseeder> ist noch dabei
<noseeder> ja keine fehlermeldung
<k1l_> imho sollte dkms beim installieren der header von sich aus loslegen. aber mit autoinstall hilfts sicher
<dadrc> Sicher, dass die Kernelheader schon 'nen Rebuild auslösen?
<noseeder> sudo dkms autoinstall -k $(uname -r) keine ausgabe
<dadrc>  sudo dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-current
<noseeder> was ihr alles so an befehlen kennt -.-
<noseeder> auch da keine ausgabe
<dadrc> Gut, dann reboot die Kiste mal.
<noseeder> in arbeit
<noseeder> Danke
<noseeder> ihr seid genial
<noseeder> nun habe ich wieder bild
<noseeder> gleich mal testen ob die MKV wiederhabe nunauch wieder klappt
<noseeder> hm ok bei lange andauernden schnellen bildwechseln ruckelt er das muss ich noch mal verbessern
<dadrc> Kann gut sein, dass du XBMC erst noch beibringen musst, vdpau zu benutzen
<tuorwork> hi, ich versuche via ssh einen tcpdump zu mache und den mir anzeigen lassen: 'ssh root@192.168.122.74 tcpdump -w -' was mach ich da falsch?
<noseeder> dadrc weis du eventuell auch noch wie das geht?
<dadrc> tuorwork, was passiert denn? :)
<tuorwork> garnichts eben.
<tuorwork> ausser tcpdump: listening on eth0, link-type EN10MB (Ethernet), capture size 65535 bytes
<tuorwork> dadrc: ah jetzt kommts. wth wieso kam vorher nichts.. hab jetzt ne pip und wireshark angehaengt und jetzt seh ichs in wireshark.
<dadrc> noseeder, http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=Settings/Videos#Playback
<kubine> Title: Settings/Videos - XBMC (at wiki.xbmc.org)
<dadrc> Da sind die Optionen dafür
<dadrc> Musst du mal ein bisschen mit rumspielen, hab gerade kein XBMC griffbereit.
<noseeder> danke
<David1977> Was für eine Grafik-Hadrware wird denn verwendet? Nividia Grafik oder was anderes? 
<David1977> wenn du nvidia hast, kannst du vdpau benutzen. Wenn nicht, dann vdpau bitte ausgeschlatet lassen und vaapi verwenden
<David1977> kommt dabei aber auch darauf an, welches XBMC du da hast
<dadrc> ist nvidia, deshalb schlag ich ja vdpau vor :>
<David1977> alles klar, sorry...wollte dich nicht in Frage stellen ;)
<David1977> wollte es nur mal erwähnt haben
<dadrc> Ne, hast ja recht
<noseeder> Danke nochmal klappt alles wunderbar nun :-D
<Darkfire2012> wie ändert man das, wenn von vollbildmodus zurück in den normalbildmodus, ein weißer Bildschirm bei meinem Elitebook mi ubuntu 12.04 system
<Darkfire2012> und einem gnome oberfläche.
<Darkfire2012> google chrome 
<Darkfire2012> auf vollbild Flashvideo
<Darkfire2012> dann auf normal bild und ein weißer Bildschirm erscheint.
<Darkfire2012> ähnlich wie blue screen...
<Darkfire2012> was kann man dagegen tun?
<k1l> flash,....
<Darkfire2012> ja adobeflash
<k1l> ja bei flash ist so schlecht, dass ich das erstmal auf flash schieben würde.
<emlvis> Darkfire2012, erkennt dein gerät dann noch tastatureingaben?
<Darkfire2012> nein emlvis
<k1l> mal esc, oder enter oder f5 drücken
<Darkfire2012> ok
<apollo13> alt+f2 und r enter kann auch helfen
<emlvis> oder versuchen mit strg+alt+f1 auf tty1 zu wechseln
<trg_> mehrere Betriebssysteme, eine /home partition : ja oder nein 
<Ekkehardt> OMG
<k1l> trg_: kann gut gehen, muss aber nicht
<Rochvellon> prinzipiell geht es, bedenke jedoch, dass verschiedene distributionen /home anders aufteilen können. und es sollte nicht gleichzeitig mit verschiedenen systemen darauf zugegriffen werden.
<trg_> ich denke /home ist ja nur für persönliche dinge und für Programme die ihre Einstellungen speichern, ich frage da es ja sein kann dass das bei linux ein nogo ist
<k1l> trg_: es kann schiefgehen wenn man mit verschlüsselung arbeitet. und wenn 2 verschiedene distributionen verschiedene versionen eines programms einsetzen und das eine andere config benötigt
<trg_> nunja k1l mein Problem ist das ich nich immer alles doppelt haben möchte und zuzeit immer Softlinks setzte, zb für ~/Videos 
<k1l> wie gesagt. es ist machbar. kann in einzelfällen aber schiefgehen
<jokrebel_> trg_: Mach lieber ein separate Partition für gemeinsam Daten
<trg_> könnte man vieleicht alle ~/.* Dateien bei jedem OS extra speichern und nur die normalen Ordner gemeinsam nutzen 
<trg_> jokrebel_,  cih glaub diene Idee ist doch besser
<jokrebel_> trg_: Wenn jetzt zum Beispiel bei Distri A das Program X in Version 2.3 bei Distri B aber in Version 3.0-1 vorliegt kann das mit den Konfigurationen in /home schon grobe Probleme machen.
<trg_> hm ja gut ich mach eine extra Partition. Muss ich sonst noch was beachten, wie zB, dass Firefox sofort in Dowloads speichert 
<k1l> naja, ich bin shcon davon ausgegangen, dass das /home eine eigene partition ist
<trg_> ich dachte jetzt so /home nur die config Dateien. Noch eine Daten Partition. Dann kriegt jedes OS eine eigenes /home aber die Dten bleiben zusammen.
<trg_> wie groß müsste dann die /home jeweils werden
<bekks> 2GB reichen.
<trg_> ok vielen dank
<c_korn> nabend, wollte gerade mal prüfen, ob meine root server von dem botnet windigo gekapert wurde. `dlocate -md5check libkeyutils1` sollte mir eigentlich sagen, ob alle Dateien in ordnung sind, meldet aber blos: "Package libkeyutils1 not installed or has no md5sums." installiert ist es definitiv (laut apt-cache policy). wieso hat es keine md5 informationen?
<k1l> wo hast du denn den befehl her?
<k1l> c_korn: libkeyutils1 ist auch vollkommen verkehrt
<c_korn> k1l: dlocate benutze ich häufig. wieso ist libkeyutils1 verkehrt? laut `dpkg -L libkeyutils1` enthält es die betroffene libkeyutils.so Datei.
<c_korn> sry, reconnect
<stareye> wo kann ich infos bekommen über den cpu welche geschwindigkeit?
<stareye> und wie
<bekks> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<c_korn> evtl auch `lscpu`
<stareye> danke
<Momo4253> ICH HASSE EUCH ALLEEEEE!!!
<bekks> Schön.
<BlueSeven> o.O was`n mit dem los
<bekks> Hat halt schlechte Laune. Kommt auch im Supportchannel schonmal vor. :)
<BlueSeven> hm evtl ja....naja hab ich auch ab und an, aber so reagiere ich nicht :)
<|Frodo|> *g* was ein ausbund an höflichkeit!!eins!  ;-))
<|Frodo|> zwar offtopic, aber ihr seid hoffentlich nicht böse: kann mir jemand einen 5-port 1000Mbit-switch empfehlen? evtl. sogar im hinblick auf sparsamen stromverbrauch?
<apollo13> böse nicht, aber wie so gut erkannt: off-topic
<jokrebel_> |Frodo|: Wenn Du schon weist, dass es hier Offtopic ist warum nutzt Du nicht den im Topic genannten Offtopic-Kanal?
<BlueSeven> hmm ne ka srry
<BlueSeven> Mal einfach so in die runde fragt aus reine neugier, was ihr für Linux so verwendet ?
<apollo13> BlueSeven: das was für |Frodo| gilt, gilt für dich genauso :)
<jokrebel_> BlueSeven: Auch das ist eher Offtopic und drüben gern diskutiert.
<BlueSeven> das ist OffTopic o.O
<bekks> Ja, natürlich. Es hat nichts mit Ubuntusupport zu tun.
<BlueSeven> hm okay...
<|Frodo|> jokrebel_: sorry, bin hier grad an nem nur halbfertigen rechner und irgendwie spinnt gerade der channel-wechsel im irc-programm... aber gut, ich versuchs dem programm beizubringen :-/
<jokrebel_> |Frodo|: einfach "/join #ubuntu-de-offtopic" eintippen
<BlueSeven> test ich mal
<BlueSeven> geht :)
<|Frodo|> jokrebel_: das schon klar, aber irgendwas ist mit der zeichenkodiereuung an diesem fremdrechner im ar... jedenfalls krieg ich keine raute.
<jokrebel_> |Frodo|: Copy&Paste von meinem Geschriebenem geht auch nicht?
<|Frodo|> jokrebel_: bin jetzt drüben. zur erklärung: bin ohne gui auf dem rechner. copy_paste hab ich jetzt via des umgebenden screen über zwischendatei hinbekommen. seufz
<Rensky> Hallo, ich habe heute bemerkt das mein apache2 für einige clients ungewollte links mit einfügt, kann mir jemand dabei helfen herrauszufinden ob mein apache einem exploid zum opfer gefallen ist?
<jokrebel_> Rensky: Ich würd da ja vielleicht eher in nem dafür passenderem Kanal wie zB. #tomcat fragen.
<Rensky> ja habe ich auch schon überlegt
<PBeck_> Rensky: was sind ungewollte links?
<PBeck_> und wo fügt er sie ein?
<Rensky> auf dem apache läuft ein joomla und auf manchen clients erscheint ein link, aber nicht auf allen clients
<apollo13> __welcher link__
<Rensky> ich habe dann ein tcpdump auf dem server laufen lassen und daran erkennt man das der server die seite schon mit dem link absendet
<Rensky> http://pastebin.com/TBmUgrE8
<kubine> Title: Jump to main navigation and (at pastebin.com)
<Rensky> diesen hier
<stevieh> hihi
<PBeck_> Rensky: dann kanns doch auch am joomla liegen?
<Rensky> ja könnte aber dann würde ich diesen text ja irgendwo im joomla finden
<Rensky> in der datenbank oder in den files
<Rensky> und der server sendet es nicht an alle clients
<PBeck_> Rensky: darfst du einen link zur seite posten?
<Rensky> klar
<Rensky> rauhaarteckel-goerlitz.de
<Rensky> und dort ganz oben erscheint der link bei einem client, aber bei mir z.B. nicht
<PBeck_> ich bekomme nichts im quelltext angezeigt - ist das auf einer speziellen seite oder nur, wenn man angemeldet ist?
<Rensky> direkt auf der main page 
<Rensky> ich dachte ja auch erst das vielleicht der client infiziert ist, aber der tcpdump vom server aus spricht eben dagegen
<Rensky> ich habe heute morgen diesen artikel entdeckt gehabt http://www.heise.de/security/meldung/Darkleech-infiziert-reihenweise-Apache-Server-1833910.html
<kubine> Title: Darkleech infiziert reihenweise Apache-Server | heise Security (at www.heise.de)
<Rensky> nun war die frage wie ich herrausfinden kann, ob mein apache oder gegebenfalls der sshd infiziert ist
<PBeck_> da muss ich dann passen, da gibts hier andere die sich besser in der sicherheitstechnik auskennen. Ne erste idee von mir wäre mal ein paar md5 checksummen zu vergleichen. Allerdings darfst dem eigentlich dann auch nicht mehr trauen, wenn er ssh manipulieren konnte, den dann ist das ganze system nicht mehr vertrauenswürdig. Es gibt software die solche änderungen aufspüren kann, dazu muss sie aber vor dem angriff aufgesetzt worden sein. ...
<PBeck_> ... Ansonsten hättest du noch eine option ein backup zu kontrollieren oder auf dem server mit einem notfallsystem
<Rensky> ja mit den checksummen währe eine gute idee, hab ich mir auch schon überlegt aber nicht nicht ausgeführt
<apollo13> backup der db ziehen und der normalen dateien und einfach greppen
<apollo13> wenn da nix ist, js code anschauen
<bekks> Rensky: Lass Dir doch einfach von einem betroffenen Client den kompletten Seitenquelltext geben.
<PBeck_> apollo13: bekks habt ihr was auf der seite gefunden?
<bekks> Ich habe sie mir bisher nicht angeguckt,
<apollo13> aber grundsätzlich, backup vom server, neu aufsetzen und nicht infizierte teile zurückspielen
<apollo13> bevorzugt also nur den db dump, nach kontrolle auf clean
<apollo13> alles andere ist meh…
<Rensky> jo das ist sicher die beste option apollo13
<apollo13> Rensky: falsch
<apollo13> das ist die einzige option
<Rensky> ja richtig
<apollo13> diskdump, laborsystem und dort teile die man braucht rauskratzen
<Rensky> aber wichtig wäre ja auch zu wissen ob es infiziert ist, aber dazu hat man ja eigentlich zu wenig zeit
<apollo13> falsch
<apollo13> dafür macht man ja nen diskdump
<apollo13> analysieren kannst den dann in ner vm
<apollo13> das überprüfen der datenbankinhalte sollte ja schnell genug gehen
<Rensky> kann ich ein dd vom laufendem system machen oder muss ich sowas im rescue erledigen?
<bekks> Aus dem laufenden System heraus ist das Ergebnis inkonsistent und damit wertlos.
<bekks> Alle relevanten Dateisysteme dürfen nur lesend eingebunden sein.
<Rensky> und kann ich dann den dump direkt beim erstellen an einen entfernen rechner schicken?
<Rensky> mit nfs mount z.b oder wie erledigt man sowas am besten?
<bekks> Klar kann man das auf NFS schieben.
<Rensky> ist das die beste metode oder gibts noch eine bessere
<bekks> Es gibt keine "beste" Methode. Es kommt auf deine Anforderungen und Rahmenbedingungen an.
<Rensky> naja dsl leitung zum rescue, und selbst habe ich nicht die möglichkeit ein nfs zum rescue zu bauen, geht das auch über ssh?
<bekks> Das kann man sicher pipen, ja.
<jokrebel_> Wie war das nochmal in lightdm die Auswählbaren DE zu verringern (ohne sie zu deinstallieren)? Find das grad nicht mehr. Da musste man irgendwelche Dateien umbenennen.
<jokrebel_> Habs gefunden - in /usr/share/xsessions/ war das abzuändern
<xubuntu380> end of
#ubuntu-de 2014-03-20
<ryck> Guten Morgen. Frage zur Swap-Partition: die soll immer so groß sein wie das RAM. Bei 4GiB RAM sollte die Swap-Partition also 4 GiB groß sein. Ich denke, es macht aber nichts, wenn ich diese Partition einfach vergrößere, oder (auf bspw. 10 GiB)? Wahrscheinlich nützt es auch nichts, aber schadet es?
<bullgard4> ryck: Es schadet nur insofern, als Du (meistens) 6 GiB an nützlichem Speichervolumen verlierst.
<ryck> bullgard4, danke dir. Weißt du zufällig auch, woran es liegen könnte, dass die Systemüberwachung trotzdem nur 3,9 GiB anzeigt? Ich hatte die Swap-Partition erst im Nachhinein mit GParted vergrößert.
<ryck> In der fstab steht auch definitiv die korrekte - also eigentlich 10 GiB große - Partition drin.
<LetoThe2nd> ryck: im laufenden betrieb, oder swapoff/swapon gemacht?
<LetoThe2nd> (respektive reboot?)
<ryck> Im laufenden Betrieb (von einer Live-CD aus).
<ryck> Reboot hatte ich schon gemacht.
<LetoThe2nd> dann weis das system wohl einfach nix davon :)
<LetoThe2nd> aso. hm.
<ryck> Kann ich ihm das jetzt noch mitteilen?
<LetoThe2nd> swapoff, swapon, inkl. partition.
<ryck> Was genau meinst du mit "inkl. partition"?
<bullgard4> ryck: Bitte lies 'man swapof'!
<bullgard4> ryck: Bitte lies 'man swapoff'!
<LetoThe2nd> ryck: sinngemäss: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Swap#Swap-leeren
<kubine> Title: Swap › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<LupusE> g'morgen
<doev> morgen. wenn ich eine fs mit "cp -vax /mnt/fs /backup" kopiert habe, dann sind damit auch die zugriffszeiten im original fs verloren, richtig?
<stevieh> probiers doch einfach?
<dane_0542> Mit Zugriffszeiten meinst du den Access-Time Timestamp oder ?
<dane_0542> Ja die verändert sich.
<doev> ja, den meine ich. ich habe hier die Kopie des fs und dort scheinen die accesstimes erhalten zu sein, aber die original platte ist ausgebaut, dort kjann ich nicht nachschauen.
<geser> cp -a umfasst auch --preserve=all was laut manpage auch die Timestamps einschließt
<doev> geser, wäre gut, wenn die alte platte unverändert ist. wahrscheinlich hätte es auch ein readonly mount getan.
<geser> doev: ah, war die Platte mit "noatime" gemountet?
<geser> hmm, "relatime" sollte die original atime auch erhalten haben (wenn ich mount-Manpage richtig verstehe)
<doev> geser, k.A. sie war über einen USB/IDE converter angeschlossen.
<doev> werde es dann sehen, falls ich sie mir nochmal genauer anschaue.
<dane_0542> geser: Ne eben nicht oder ? Ich verstehe die man page so. Wenn du die Datei modifiziert hast oder die Dateinformationen sich geänder haben (change) dann wird die access time nicht geändert das sie ja gleich zur mtime und ctime ist. Wenn du die Datei aber nur liest würde ja der Zeitstempel ein anderer sein als die mtime und ctime und dann passt er sie an.
<Etarius> leute mal eine frage: wie kann ich die funktion mit der tastatur-umstellung weg machen bei denen immer die tastatur durch die tasten strg+leer hin und her springt zwischen zb DE und USA?
<Etarius> bei ubuntu 14.04
<geser> dane_0542: ich habe nochmal den Abschnitt zu "relatime" durchgelesen und ich verstehe es so, dass atime nur dann angepasst wird, wenn mtime oder ctime geändert werden (bzw. atime älter als ctime/mtime) ist. Reines lesen ändert die atime nicht, da das ganze ja dafür sorgen soll, damit nicht dauernd die Metadaten aktualisiert (auf die Platte geschrieben werden), sondern nur, wenn wirklich nötig.
<dane_0542> geser: Ich glaube wir meinen dasselbe, habe mich vllt etwas ungenau ausgdrückt. Ein Definitionsversuch: Die atime wird immer dann geschrieben (nach einem update/zugriff) wenn sie älter ist als die mtime oder ctime. Sie wird ausserdem geschrieben wenn ein definierter Zeitintervall überschritten ist (z.B. 1 Tag). [Quelle: http://lwn.net/Articles/244829/]
<kubine> Title: Once upon atime [LWN.net] (at lwn.net)
<fif0> Hi. Ich habe meinen Server als Nis Client eingerichtet, die Auth auf pam2 umgestellt und habe jetzt das Problem, dass su nicht geht, da das PW falsch sei. Boote ich in den Rescuemodus dann geht das gleiche pw wieder fuer root. Ist bestimmt wieder was einfaches, dass ich uebersehen habe
<fif0> Der login als nis user funktioniert.
<doev> wie schicke ich alle files aufsteigende sortiert über eine pipe zu einem anderen Programm? Es sind alles sql-dumps, die mit einem Datum starten und in dieser Reihenfolge eingespielt werden.
<LetoThe2nd> doev: man ls und da noch sort suchen :)
<doev> LetoThe2nd, ok den sort bekomme ich hin
<doev> mysql <etc. etc> < dump.sql geht ja nur für eine Datei.
<LetoThe2nd> denk einfach in der art von: for i in `ls whatever`; do echo $i; done
<LetoThe2nd> geht auch mit xargs, oder sonstwas.
<doev> danke ;)
<Rensky> hey, ich hatte vorgestern von einer backdor in meinem apache gesprochen, ich habe nun folgende datei gefunden cache.php pastebin.com/8baNYqi5
<apricot1> Problem mit Mikro (nach update) -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7126758/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<apricot1> hab das 'paste' um hwinfo --sound ergänzt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7126797/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<nagetier> apricot1, schau mal ob das weiterhilft - https://wiki.archlinux.de/title/Alsa#Festlegen_des_Default-Device
<kubine> Title: Alsa – wiki.archlinux.de (at wiki.archlinux.de)
<nagetier> apricot1, VGA mit HDMI geben IMHO immer ein Device als Soundkarte dem Kernel bekannt
<apricot1> ok - danke
<apricot1> 12.04 - sollte /etc/asound.conf vorhanden sein? Fehlt bei mir; kein Mikro;  Lautsprecher ok.
<apricot1> auch kein ~/.asoundrc
<fips1972> guten abend
<fips1972> habt ihr schon vom c't special "umstieg auf linux" gehört? www.heise.de/mediadaten/ct/Umstieg-auf-Linux-2099148.html
<fips1972> Das kommt offenbar zusammen mit Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS
<ring0> nein, aber was ist denn das problem? :)
<fips1972> Jetzt meine Frage: auf alten Rechnern laufen die aktuellen Desktops nicht so gut
<fips1972> Ich nehme deshalb unter openSUSE den LXDE-Desktop
<fips1972> Wie stellt Ihr Euch das mit der angekündigten Heft-DVD vor?
<fips1972> Wird da auch ein LXDE-Desktop drauf sein oder vergleichbares?
<LetoThe2nd> ignorieren und lubuntu runterladen.
<ryck> Hi. Wie kann ich das Icon von Ubuntu One in der Taskbar entfernen? Nachdem ich einmal Ubuntu One gestartet hatte, ist immer dieses blöde Icon da.
<LetoThe2nd> ausser man ist irgendwie scharf auf die DVD, dann halt von der installieren und dann ein gemütliches apt-get install lubuntu-desktop nachschieben :)
<fips1972> Anders macht das meiner Ansicht nach nämlich keinen Sinn auf alten XP-Maschinen...
<fips1972> OK
<LetoThe2nd> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu
<kubine> Title: Lubuntu/GetLubuntu - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<fips1972> Und lubuntu comes with LXDE
<LetoThe2nd> alles fertig, da braucht man kein heise für
<LetoThe2nd> -> http://lubuntu.net/
<kubine> Title: lubuntu | lightweight, fast, easier (at lubuntu.net)
<fips1972> Gilt für  lubuntu 12.4 auch  LTS?
<LetoThe2nd> im prinzip ja
<LetoThe2nd> sprich, für alles was im normalen ubuntu drin ist.
<LetoThe2nd> ob die sonderpakete haben, und wie lts da aussieht weiss ich nicht
 * ppq fragt sich, ob es seit april 2012 überhaupt lxde-updates gab
<ppq> also, in ubuntu jetzt
<fips1972> danke für die info!
<ring0> spätestens bei 14.04 im april gibt es dann lxde updates in ubuntu :)
<fips1972> ist 14.04 wieder ein lts ubuntu?
<ppq> ja
<Flash63> fips1972:  Lubuntu hat keinen LTS-Status
<fips1972> danke
<ring0> du kannst auch direkt von 12.04 auf 14.04, wenn es erscheint upgraden
<fips1972> "apt-get install lubuntu-desktop" -- Heißt das nicht, Lubuntu wird supported im LTS?
<Flash63> nur die Pakete aus den sog. main und restricted Repositorys, es gibt keinen offizielle Betreuung durch Canonical
<fips1972> OK
<fips1972> :P
<Flash63> aktuell installiert man also am besten Lubuntu 13.10 und kann später auf 14.04 upgraden
<fips1972> Alles klar!
<fips1972> Inwieweit das Lubuntu auch auf der Heft-DVD drauf ist, versuche ich gerade mit der c't Redaktion zu klären
<fips1972> Normalerweise kommt doch Ubuntu immer noch auf CD und man lädt dann den Rest aus dem Netz?
<Flash63> fips1972: aus Platzgründen fehlen z.B. Sprachpakete auf der CD, mit Internetverbindung bei der Installation werden außerdem schon einige Aktualisieren mit nachgezogen
<Flash63> fips1972: was für eine CPU und wie viel RAM hat denn der „Patient“
<fips1972> Pentium 512 MB
<Flash63> ok, nimm Lubuntu 
<fips1972> Thinkpad T23
<fips1972> Läuft noch gut mit opensuse
<fips1972> N8 O:-)
<fips1972> Tschöh mit ö. :-D
<rb__> moin
<|Frodo|> angela_merkel: na, #neuland erforschen?!? ;-/
<angela_merkel> na fodo :>
<angela_merkel> r
<angela_merkel> kennt man dich von mint |Frodo|?
<|Frodo|> angela_merkel: nein, bin nicht bei mint aktiv. ist aber wohl auch nicht auf freenode, ansonsten wäre ja dort mein nick belegt.
<angela_merkel> hm ok
<|Frodo|> angela_merkel: ist hier völlig offtopic, aber wie kommt man zu so einem nick?!?
<angela_merkel> der war nur so eingefallen...habe mich noch nirgends gereggt und als standard rb als nick im xchat. Dieser war aber belegt auf diesem server, dann wurde er in rb__ geändert...
<angela_merkel> ...und damit nicht irgendwelche user denken ich immitiere einen anderen user...hab ich halt angela genommen hehe
<angela_merkel> war lange nicht mehr im irc unterwegs...habe mir diesen wahllos rausgesucht...mit ein paar linux chans
<|Frodo|> ok, verstehe. wäre auf keinen fall meine wahl, aber ok. du bzw. wir sollten aber ab jetzt die regeln dieses chans befolgen und hier nicht weiter offtopic reden.
<angela_merkel> gut
#ubuntu-de 2014-03-21
<angela_merkel> |Frodo|: gibt es eine deutsche seite auf der man sehen kann welche zukünftigen neuerungen caja bekommen wird?
<|Frodo|> angela_merkel: sorry, da bin ich überfragt. vllt weiß morgen tagsüber jemand eine antwort?
<angela_merkel> joa frag dann nochmal. ist sone sache mit caja :x
<angela_merkel> N8
<LupusE> tachinger
<rb__> moin
<fips1972> yo, was geht?
<stevieh> hmm. gabs da nicht ne möglichkeit, dass ich für ein Directory bestimme, dass die Dateien dort mit g+rw angelegt werden?
<stevieh> hmm... irgendwie steht meine umask auf 0022 obwohl ich laut meinem Verständnis 002 haben sollte? wo wird die denn noch berührt ausser in login.degs?
<stevieh> hmm... das wird immer abenteuerlicher.  root hat umask 002, andere benutzer haben sie, nur ich nicht.
<geser> hast du sie vielleicht in deiner .bashrc/.bash_profile gesetzt?
<stevieh> ne, da hab ich geschaut.
<stevieh> also so ganz schnall ich es nicht: wenn ich ein "su - user" mache, ist umask auf 0002, wenn ich den user per lightdm anmelde ists 0022 im terminal
<stevieh> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/foundations-bugs/2013-February/136013.html ogott
<kubine> Title: [Bug 1097262] Re: [pam][pam_umask]: Explicitly set the user specific umask at (shell) login to "0022" value (at lists.ubuntu.com)
<stevieh> kann das mal jemand bei euch ausprobieren? frischer user, lightdm login in unity, terminal aufmachen und umask sagen?
<geser> 0002 (kein frischer User, aber eine trusty-VM die ein paar Release-Upgrades hinter sich hat; in einem gnome-terminal)
<stevieh> und wie sieht deine login.defs aus?
<nagetier> dito.. lightdm in lxde - 0002
<stevieh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7130542/ das ist meine
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<nagetier> stevieh, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7130546/ (unangepasste login.defs)
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<stevieh> ich schnalls nicht
<geser> und das ist nur bei diesem User so?
<stevieh> nein, wenn ich einen ganz neuen user anlege passiert das auch
<stevieh>  su - foobar 
<stevieh> gibt mir die richtige umask aus. foobar user via lightdem und terminal sagt 22
<stevieh> aha, bei einem console login stimmt die umask
<stevieh> nur bei lightdm wohl nicht
<stevieh> was habt ihr denn für ein ubuntu gehabt, wo das geht?
<geser> ein aktuelles trusty, wobei das mehrere Releases miterlebt hat
<stevieh> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/1240686 dann isses klar
<kubine> Title: Bug #1240686 “Upstart overrides the user's umask” : Bugs : “upstart” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<stevieh1> na super, jetzt hab ich zwei Stunden um einen elenden Bug rum gesucht :-(
<stevieh1> aber danke für die Hilfe :-)
<ryck> Hi. Warum zeigt mir das Software Center Programme als nicht installiert an, obwohl ich sie per apt-get installiert hatte?
<stevieh1> welches konkret?
<ryck> Das Ubuntu Software-Center (13.10).
<stevieh1> nein, welches programm... ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das sw center die metapakete anzeigt und die hast du nicht installiert?
<ryck> ruby
<ryck> Hatte ich installiert und wird vom SW als nicht installiert angezeigt.
<stevieh1> schau mal, ob die versionsnummern stimmen. a mit dpkg und b im SW Center...
<MrHeisenberg> hallo, kann ich eine partition im laufenden betrieb erweitern (nicht LVM)
<MrHeisenberg> habe noch 8GB nicht partitionierten platz auf einer platte und möchte diesen einer existierenden ext3 partiotion hinzufügen
<dadrc> Naja, du musst du Partition zum Erweitern unmounten
<dadrc> Wenn das im laufenden Betrieb geht, weil nur Daten drauf sind oder, ja. Sonst nicht.
<MrHeisenberg> auf der partition läuft eine mysql db die eigentlich nicht mal eben 10min gestoppt werden darf
<apollo13> natürlich kann man eine partition im laufenden betrieb erweitern
<apollo13> der kernel wird die partition table nur ignorieren
<apollo13> mit partprobe oder kpartx kann man da was vlt tricksen, aber auf der root partition abzuraten
<MrHeisenberg> apollo13: die root partition ist es nicht
<apollo13> und ne db die man mal eben nicht abschalten kann ist irgendwie leicht verplant worden
<MrHeisenberg> ist eine zweite platte
<apollo13> nächstes mal besser mitdenken
<MrHeisenberg> der server ist nicht auf meinem mist gewachsen, schlag mich nur grad damit rum
<apollo13> fwiw, eine minute downtime reicht für partition vergrößern ohne probleme
<apollo13> wennst es in nen script packst kommst mit 3 sekunden aus
<geser> und ohne Backup (vor allem bei einer so wichtigen DB) würde ich das gar nicht erst machen wollen
<dadrc> apollo13, soweit ich weiß, weigert sich parted, partitionen zu ändern, die gemounted sind
<apollo13> dadrc: dann ist das nen dreckstool
<apollo13> aber wäre mir ehrlich gesagt neu, partitiontable eines laufenden systems zu ändern ist zwar böse aber eigentlich erlaubt
<dadrc> mag sein, aber die Basis für viele Linux-Partitionstools.
<apollo13> kA, ich habs schon mehr als 2 mal gemacht, müsste eigentlich gehen^^
<dadrc> Vielleicht gibt's irgendwo 'nen Force-Switch, wer weiß. Ich würd jedenfalls davon abraten.
<geser> wenn parted nicht will, dann gibt es da immer noch fdisk
<dadrc> Wenn's nicht GPT ist, oder kann fdisk mittlerweile?
<MrHeisenberg> also mysql stoppen, umounten, resize2fs -p /dev/sdb1 und mysql starten sollte klappen
<MrHeisenberg> ist kein GPT
<apollo13> nein
<apollo13> resize2fs geht live
<apollo13> wenn das kein ganz verhunztes fs ist
<dadrc> Eh, fs resizen ist ja nu was anderes.
<MrHeisenberg> okay, wie würde ich die partition resizen?
<apollo13> löschen und neu anlegen und aufpassen, dass die boundaries stimmen
<apollo13> aber wenn du da nachfragen musst solltest du das definitiv offline und in nem wartungsfenster mit ruhe machen
<apollo13> denn das geht garantiert schief :)
<MrHeisenberg> ich hatte es bisher immer nur mit lvm zu tun, von daher ... 
<apollo13> ja, dort ists einfach, aber hier musst den partitiontable ändern und dem kernel das dann live beibringen
<apollo13> und wenn die neue partition nicht über der alten liegt ist alles putt… also backup von der partitionstabelle etc…
<apollo13> und halt backup vom rest auch ;)
<MrHeisenberg> backup ist eher das kleinere übel, snapshot der VM der dann im schlimmsten fall wiederhergestellt wird
<apollo13> LOL
<apollo13> bei mysql wäre ich mir nicht sicher dass du den atomar hinbekommst
<apollo13> theoretisch ja, aber da wäre ich vorsichtig
<MrHeisenberg> wenn ich den mysql beende vor dem snapshot sollte das weniger kritisch sein
<MrHeisenberg> ab dann ändert sich an der DB ja nichts mehr
<apollo13> das schon 
<apollo13> aber dann kannst die gleich abdrehen :þ
<dadrc> Ordentliches Backup ist natürlich trotzdem anzuraten
<apollo13> du brauchst so oder so binärlogs wenn du das ohne verlust überleben willst
<apollo13> denn daten zwischen backup und was du gemachst hast sind dann futsch
<apollo13> und was wollen wir wetten, dass das system ohne binlogs rennt^^
<apollo13> wenn jetzt als antwort kommt: so wichtig sind die daten nicht, tägliches backup reicht, dann kannst den server auch mal eben 10 minuten abdrehen und das sauber machen imo
<apollo13> so, ab nach hause
<angela_merkel> hi
<_moep_> *wäh*
<daswort> habe gerade ein Backup gemacht und war etwas erstaunt über den Größenunterschied. Genutzt wurde rsync. Hier die Ausgabe von ls, man beachte die Angabe bei "insgesamt".
<daswort> Idee wie so etwas passieren kann?
<daswort> Weder sind das symbolische Links, noch hardlinks, zumd. kann ich bei den Countern nicht sehen was die 40+GB erklärt.
<BlueSeven> wb
<BlueSeven> hm komisch selbst per kabel ändert sich nix dran
<bekks> daswort: Kannst du die Pastebin-URL nochmal posten bitten?
<jokrebel_> BlauskaerM: Um was gehts?
<jokrebel_>  sorry TAB-fail
<rb__> re
<jokrebel_> rb__: Guten Abend
<rb__> moin jokrebel_ hi rest
<jokrebel_> rb__: Wie meinen?
<musca> namd jokrebel_
<jokrebel_> musca: Du hier? Guten Abend ;-)
#ubuntu-de 2014-03-22
<Rattamaha> moin :)
<Rattamaha> bis bald
<|Frodo|> Rasmus`: auch moin
<|Frodo|> *ups*
<|Frodo|> da war er schon wieder wech...
<LupusE> g'morgen
<doev> Wenn ich mein home auf 700 setzte, ist es dann geschützt, auch wenn die darin enthaltenen dateien mehr rechte zulassen?
<bekks> Ja.
<doev> gut. danke.
<doev> Ich wollte nämlich mal Steam testen und das sollte als eigener abgeschirmter user laufen.
<bekks> Wieso das?
<PBeck> doev: vererbung von oben nach unten - dateien weiter unten im dateibaum können nicht mehr rechte bekommen.
<doev> bekks, steam oder als abgesicherter user?
<bekks> Was bringt es Dir, den Steam user mit 0700 zu versehen, wenn der alle anderen Home betreten darf, und den Rest des System lesen darf? :)
<doev> ne, alle anderen user habe jetzt 700
<doev> ansonsten dürfte ein normaler user doch nichts kritisches im system lesen dürfen.
<doev> nochmal eine Frage zu den vererbten rechten. Ich habe eine Datenplatte in mein Homeverzeichnis gemountet. Wenn mein Homeverzeichnis nur mir Rechte gibt (700), dann ist es auch nicht möglich einem anderen User per symlink Rechte auf ein Verzeichnis dieser PArtition zu geben?
<bullgard4> doev: nein.
<ppq> per bind-mount sollte das gehen, iirc
<Guest63905> Hallo zusammen!
<Guest63905> Wenn ich unter Xubuntu das xfce4-terminal öffne, wird offenbar die .bashrc gelesen. Wenn ich über das xfce4-panel einen Anwendungsstarter definiere und "Im Terminal ausführen" anklicke, wird für dieses Terminal die .bashrc offenbar nicht gelesen. Jedenfalls zeigt "env | grep PATH", dass der von mir in der .bashrc definierte Suchpfad nicht aufgenommen wird. Was kann ich tun?
<dadrc> bashrc ist für interaktive Shells.
<Guest63905> dadrc: und was ist für das Terminal, das von dem Panel gestartet wird?
<dadrc> Gute Frage, was bash da alles sourced.
<dadrc> Eventuell die ~/.bash_profile
<dadrc> hm. ne, auch die falsche.
<dadrc> Am einfachsten: Vollen Pfad in den Starter :)
<Guest63905> dadrc: das Problem ist in meinem Fall nicht, dass die Anwendung selbst nicht gestartet wird, sondern dass aus dieser (Python-)Anwendung heraus shell-Befehle aufgerufen werden, die sich nicht in den Standard-Pfaden befinden. Und aus bestimmten Gründen würde ich in dieser Anwenung nur ungern den vollen Pfad angeben.
<dadrc> PATH=/your/custom/path:$PATH your-application
<sahra> bin neuer ubuntu-user. hilfe!!! mein debitel mobilcom umts stick wird nicht erkannt. was kann ich tun?
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu hast Du denn?
<sahra> 12.04 tls
<sahra> alle updates schon gemacht
<sahra> es ist eine base-karte drin
<bekks> Kannst du uns mal die Ausgabe von "lsusb" in einem Pastebin geben, wenn der Stick eingesteckt ist?
<sahra> bekks, Danke, haben das Problem vorort lösen können.
<sahra> lösung kam von: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/wie-zugang-ueber-umts-stick-einrichten/#post-4803667
<kubine> Title: Wie Zugang über UMTS-Stick einrichten › Netzwerk und Internetzugang einrichten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<ghutzriop> hi. ich möchte den ausgehenden traffic auf einem netzwerk device(z.b. eth0) für alles insgesamt auf etwa 100 kb/s limitieren. das was ich dazu gefunden habe, hat mir aber irgendwie nicht geholfen.
<bekks> Was hast du denn dazu gefunden und bisher probiert? Und welches Ubuntu hast du denn genau?
<ghutzriop> bekks: ubuntu server. installtion ist ein weilchen her, ich weiß nur, wie man die kernelversion bekommt, nicht aber die ubuntu version. was ich gefunden habe, war irgendwas mit tc, hat sich aber nicht so verhalten, wie ich es erwartet habe
<bekks> ghutzriop: Welche "ubuntu server" Version?
<bekks> Und die VErsion bekommt man sehr wohl, man bekommt sie z.B. bei jedem Logon angezeigt.
<bekks> Ansonsten kann man sie sich mit lsb_release -a anzeigen lassen.
<ghutzriop> bekks: uname -r spuckt 3.11.0-18-generic aus
<ghutzriop> bekks: ok, 13.10
<bekks> Und wie hat sich tc verhalten, und was hast du erwartet wie es sich verhält?
<ghutzriop> bekks: tc hat sich so verhalten, dass trotzdem noch mehr traffic durchgekommen ist. erwartet habe ich, dass ceil nicht überschritten wird.
<bekks> Wie hast du tc konfiguriert?
<ghutzriop> bekks: nach irgendeiner anleitung. anscheinend eben falsch
<bekks> Dann wirst du Dir eine funktionierende suchen müssen. Die erste, die Google anzeigt, ist diese: http://atmail.com/kb/2009/throttling-bandwidth/
<ghutzriop> bekks: dort taucht eine restriktion nach ip adresse auf, was ich nicht will
<bekks> Natürlich willst du das. Dein Server/Rechner hat schliesslich nicht unendlich viele IP Adressen.
<bekks> Deswegen heisst der Kommentar in der Zeile darüber ja auch "# IP address of the machine we are controlling"
<ghutzriop> bekks: das ist für mich trotzdem nicht einleuchtend. mir ist ja egal, was für eine ip mir zugeordnet wird, und welche ips ich erreichen kann. mir geht es nur um den ausgehenden durchsatz des interfaces.
<|Frodo|> ghutzriop: http://www.antary.de/2011/08/25/linux-bandbreitenmanagement-von-netzwerkverbindungen/  <- TBF
<ghutzriop> |Frodo|: das scheint für mich wirklich passender zu sein, danke
<|Frodo|> ghutzriop: gern geschehen :-)
<tbo> moin, ich hatte heute das problem das bei einer Lubuntu-Installation (Alternate Installer) die Installation drei Mal plötzlich stehen geblieben ist, beim installieren eines bestimmten Pakets. Der CD-Test hat keine Probleme ergeben.
<tbo> jemand eine Idee wo ich den Fehler suchen könnte?
<robert1_> tbo, hi, welches paket ist es denn?
<tbo> robert1_: unterschiedlich, einmal was es gnupg, das andere mal audacity plugin oder so
<tbo> hatte zuerst den RAM in Verdacht (zu wenig) aber das Gerät hat 1 GB
<robert1_> tbo, den ram mal getestet?
<tbo> nun, zurzeit ist auch eher das Problem, dass das Gerät gar nicht mehr an geht aber da kann mir im IRC sicherlich kaum jemand wirklich helfen.
<tbo> robert1_: nein.
<robert1_> tbo, ja hört sich nach nem hardwareproblem an
<tbo> naja, das notebook >10 Jahre alt
<tbo> und sollte jetzt wegen XP-Supportende mit Lubuntu noch ein paar Jahre weiter laufen
<robert1_> tbo, kannst ja mal zu #ubuntu-de-offtopic kommen, da können wir noch ein wenig weiterquatschen
<dasjoe> Was heißt "stehen geblieben", tbo? Hing der Installer, aber die TTYs (Strg+Alt+F1..4) haben noch funktioniert? Fror es ganz ein? Wenn es jetzt überhaupt nicht mehr angeht klingt das eher nach Überhitzung
<dasjoe> Dreht der Lüfter? Macht irgendwas schabende Geräusche oder wird unnatürlich heiß?
<tbo> dasjoe: der Installer zeigt halt Installiere Paket XYZ und das dann halt >5 Minuten 
<tbo> dasjoe: Also Strg-Alt+F1... funktionierten nicht
<tbo> dasjoe: der Ventilator lief
<dasjoe> tbo, wieso geht es momentan nicht mehr an, was passiert da?
<dasjoe> Geht es an, wenn du den Akku entfernst, Netzteil ziehst, kurz wartest und dann Netzteil wieder ansteckst? Ist es sehr warm?
<tbo> dasjoe: nichts, also wenn ich auf den An/Aus-Schalter drücke passiert genau gar nichts daher ist meine Fehlerbeschreibung auch so schwach
<tbo> dasjoe: habe Akku entfernt, Netzteil entfernt, ohne Akku versucht, ohne Netzteil versucht
<dasjoe> tbo, ich würde das Gerät vollständig vom Strom trennen, öffnen und mal vorsichtig mit Druckluft den Staub rauspusten. Lüfter dabei festhalten, damit er nicht durch Drehen irgendwelche Ströme induziert
<tbo> dasjoe: öffnen ist der nächste Schritt
<dasjoe> Außerdem den Sitz von RAM+HDD prüfen, also raus und neu rein ;)
<tbo> dasjoe: ja, habe ich mehrfach geprüft, auch mal komplett ohne versucht, dann müsste ja irgend ein Fehlerton kommen
<dasjoe> tbo, ich tipp auf Überhitzung. Mit Glück startet es noch, wenn es erstmal ein bisschen gekühlt hat
<tbo> ist auch noch ein AMD, die Reagieren m.W. schlechter auf Überhitzung als Intel
<laurox> hallo zusammen, kann mir jemand sagen wie ich herausfinde ob ein laufwerk mit luks verschlüsselt ist oder nicht? Habe es mit crytsetup isLuks /dev/sdx versucht, aber bekomme keine Meldung dazu.
<dasjoe> laurox, isLuks gibt den Status über den Exit Code zurück, "cryptsetup isLuks /dev/sdXY; echo $?" zeigt dir den an. "0" heißt "Ja, ist LUKS", "1" heißt "Nö"
<laurox> Ah, danke dasjoe
<dasjoe> Klar
<jokrebel> warum gibt es kein gnuradio für 12.04?
<Flash63> jokrebel: keine Ahnung, es gibt aber 12.04 ISOs mit gnuradio auf http://gnuradio.org/releases/gnuradio/iso/
<kubine> Title: Index of /releases/gnuradio/iso (at gnuradio.org)
<jokrebel> aha - und das ist dann nen gnurradio-livecd oder wie?
<Flash63> ich habe es nicht ausprobiert
<robert1_> jokrebel, hi, genau so ( It is designed for quick and easy testing and experimentation with GNU Radio without having to make any permanent modifications to a PC or laptop)
<jokrebel> Dann ist es aber sogar noch mehr komisch, dass es dann da nicht auch ein unter 12.04 installierbares Paket gibt.
 * Flash63 hat dazu nichts gefunden - ab 12.10 sind die Pakete in den Repos
<Flash63> hm, in Lucid war es schon verfügbar, da fehlt unter Precise sicherlich nur die Paketquelle in universe oder so
#ubuntu-de 2014-03-23
<ryck> Was bedeutet ein rotes Aktionsmenü (das Menü oben rechts, über das sich der Rechner z. B. herunterfahren lässt)?
<bullgard4> ryck: Von welcher GUI redest Du?
<ryck> Unity.
<ryck> 13.10
<ryck> Hm, offenbar soll das bedeuten, dass ein Neustart erforderlich ist (wg. irgendwelcher Updates). Aber ein Neustarten-Button ist nicht einmal vorhanden.
<ryck> Was bedeutet bei den Paketquellen "Quelltext"? Ich habe zu jeder Quelle eine zusätzliche, bei der "Quelltext" dahinter steht.
<Laibsch> Hallo, nach dem Update von precise auf trusty zeigt mein Computer im login-screen von lightdm nur noch "ja" (für Japanisch) als Option zur Sprachauswahl an.  Hat jemand eine Idee woher das kommt? -> bug 1296209
<Laibsch> brb
<bullgard4> Laibsch: Was gibt '~$ locale' aus?
<Laibsch> bullgard4: Im VT (und vor dem Update) ist es http://paste.debian.net/89189/ Unter Unity http://paste.debian.net/89188/
<kubine> Title: debian Pastezone (at paste.debian.net)
<bullgard4> Laibsch: Das ist ja lustig! (Soll heißen, so etwas habe ich noch nie erlebt.) Ich weiß nicht, wie Du in Unity den Eintrag LANG=ja_JP.UTF-8 löschen kannst.
<bullgard4> Es gibt aber, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, in der grafischen Oberfläche ein Menü »Systemeinstellungen« oder so ähnlich. Da würde ich zuerst gucken.
<Laibsch> Ja, mich hat das auch überrascht
<Laibsch> Die meisten Einstellungen mache ich direkt unter /etc und nicht mit den grafischen Tools. Aber wo Du die erwähnst fällt mir ein, daß die Sprachmetapakete runterladen.  Ich glaube, das habe ich nur für Japanisch installiert und den Rest einzeln ausgewählt.
<Laibsch> vermutlich language-pack-ja
<Laibsch> language-pack-{en,de} sind verfügbar aber nicht installiert
<bullgard4> Laibsch: Vielleicht reicht es schon, die beiden zu installieren (u. sich eventuell neu einzuloggen)
<Laibsch> Ja und Nein
<Laibsch> Ich habe meine locales ja ganz bewußt so wie in http://paste.debian.net/89189/ konfiguriert
<kubine> Title: debian Pastezone (at paste.debian.net)
<Laibsch> Deutsche locale aber mit den Menüs und Nachrichten nicht in Grausam-Deutsch ;-)
<bullgard4> Laibsch: In http://paste.debian.net/89189/ kann ich nichts Falsches erkennen.
<kubine> Title: debian Pastezone (at paste.debian.net)
<Laibsch> Das habe ich auch über Jahre hin so korrekt hingefummelt.  Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, das ist so korrekt.
<bullgard4> Also konzentirer Dich auf die grafische Oberfläche.
<Laibsch> Aber unity scheint sich darum nicht zu kümmern.  ~/.environment wird komplett ignoriert
<bullgard4> (bei der Fehlersuche)
<Laibsch> wo trifft man denn die unity devs im IRC?
<Laibsch> ich will fragen, ob locale ignoriert wird oder ob man das woanders setzen muß als in ~/.environment
<bullgard4> Laibsch: Dazu benötigst Du keine Unity-Entwickler.  Versuche, in #ubuntu-de-offtopic z. B. <stevieh> zu treffen und frag ihn. Der ist Unity-Fan.
<Laibsch> OK, cool. Danke.
<Laibsch> Scheint's als ob er offline ist.  Ich versuche es später nochmal.  Danke für den Hinweis.
<jokrebel> Laibsch: Trusty? Da bist Du aktuell noch in #ubuntu-de+1 besser aufgehoben.
<Laibsch> #ubuntu+1 kannte ich und da habe ich es auch probiert.  #ubuntu-de+1 ist mir neu. Danke.
<bullgard4> Laibsch: Was gibt "~$ apt-file search '.environment'" aus bei dir? (Nopaste)
<bekks> Nichts.
<bekks> Weil das eine Datei aus ~ ist, wird sie niemals mit einem PAket mitgeliefert werden.
<bekks> Und dotted files in /etc/ ergeben keinen Sinn.
<TheBlackDazed> hallo
<TheBlackDazed> ich versuche gerade von einer livecd die initrd zu entpacken. Mittlerweile sind die ja lzo komprimiert. Beim Versuch bekomme ich aber folgende Meldung: lzma: ../initrd.lz: File format not recognized
<TheBlackDazed> ich will eigentlich nur, dass er automatisch die networkboot option setzt, damit ich ne netzerkverbindung direkt nach dem starten habe (gui habe ich entfernt)
<bekks> lzma ist ja nicht lzo
<TheBlackDazed> hmmm
<bekks> Und warum bastelst du dann an der initrd herum, statt entweder eine statische Netzwerkverbindung zu definieren, oder aber in network manager eine systemweite Verbindung, die beim Starten aktiv sein soll, zu definieren?
<TheBlackDazed> der überschreibt irgendwie beim booten die netzwerk konfiguration
<bekks> Dann hast du das nicht so wie gerade beschrieben konfiguriert.
<TheBlackDazed>  / etc/network/interfaces wird von mir bearbeitet und ist nach dem booten bis auf das lokale interface leer
<TheBlackDazed> habe in erfahrung gebracht, dass es boot optionen fdafür gibt
<bekks> Dann hast du das nicht so wie gerade beschrieben konfiguriert.
<TheBlackDazed> wie habe ich denn beschrieben?
<TheBlackDazed> habe nichts von konfiguration gesagt
<bekks> Ja, genau das ist das Problem. Du musst das so konfigurieren.
<TheBlackDazed> er überschreibt aber meine konfiguration
<TheBlackDazed> das lustige ist eben auch, dass die interfaces in der standard konfiguration vor dem booten anders aussieht
<bekks> Wie sieht "deine" Konfiguration denn aus?
<bekks> Und wie siehst du die Standardkonfiguration ohne zu booten?
<TheBlackDazed> source-directory /etc/network/interfaces.d << vor dem booten (das .d verzeichnis ist leer) nach dem booten: auto lo \n iface lo inet loopback
<TheBlackDazed> meine konfig http://pastebin.com/x13HKzmq ;)
<kubine> Title: auto lo iface lo inet loopback auto eth0 iface eth0 inet dhcp - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> Ich hatte gerne mal die Ausgabe von "lsb_release -a" und "uname -a" in einem Pastebin bitte.
<TheBlackDazed> http://pastebin.com/3aEiZcjV
<kubine> Title: No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID: Ubuntu Description: Ubuntu 13 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<TheBlackDazed> bedenkt es geht hier um ne custom livecd nicht um ne standard installation.
<TheBlackDazed> da werden einige dinge über die boot parameter gesteuert und konfigurationen (warscheinlich) überschrieben
<TheBlackDazed> deswegen wollte ich die initrd anpassen
<bekks> Dass du eine custom live cd baust, hast du bisher nicht erwähnt.
<bekks> An der Stelle bin ich dann auch raus aus der Nummer.
<TheBlackDazed> [12:13] <TheBlackDazed> ich versuche gerade von einer livecd die initrd zu entpacken.
<bekks> Das bedeutet: "Ich bin auf einer Livecd und versuche die initrd zu entpacken".
<k1l> da gehen wir hier erstmal von einer orginal ubuntu livecd aus.
<TheBlackDazed> das problem was ich behandelt haben wollte ist das reine entpacken und nicht wie ich die konfiguration vornehmen kann. 
<TheBlackDazed> ich meine fehlerhaft kann sie nicht sein, mein system bootet ja.
<k1l> TheBlackDazed: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CustomizeLiveInitrd
<kubine> Title: CustomizeLiveInitrd - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<TheBlackDazed> k1l: japp so versuche ich das zu machen, bekomme dann die besagte meldung
<k1l> pack mal alles in ein pastebin. befehl samt output
<TheBlackDazed> kk
<nagetier> TheBlackDazed, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+question/89310
<kubine> Title: Question #89310 : Questions : “casper” package : Ubuntu (at answers.launchpad.net)
<TheBlackDazed> nagetier: 7zip könnte vielleicht ein guter ansatz sein
<TheBlackDazed> nagetier: danke dir, den beitrag hatte ich nicht gefunden
<TheBlackDazed> melde mich wieder nach tests
<TheBlackDazed> nagetier: vielen Dank! 7zip hat mich weiter gebracht. 
<TheBlackDazed> danke auch bekks und k1l 
<nagetier> TheBlackDazed, gerne
<TheBlackDazed> hat jemand ne ahnung, wie ich den kernel sagen kann, dass er die best mögliche auflösung einsetzt? ich kenne die boot option vga=ask , aber da muss man  dann doch wieder interagieren.
<TheBlackDazed> nebeninfo: umgebung nur tty keine gui
<TheBlackDazed> und das ganze auf einer von mir gebauten livecd
<|Frodo|> TheBlackDazed: kennst du die "beste auflösung" des zielmonitors bereits oder ist die bei jedem einsatz (potentiell) verschieden?
<TheBlackDazed> |Frodo|: potentiell verschieden. Das livesystem bootet, aktualisiert den avg virenscanner hängt alle partitionen ein und scannt diese automatisch. muss heute 40 windows rechner auf viren checken. Haben verschiedene displays und auflösungen
<|Frodo|> 40 stück? hute noch?!?  *arg*
<|Frodo|> heute
<TheBlackDazed> |Frodo|: jau, da fahr ich gleich hin, brenne dann noch vorher die cds und dann werden alle mehr oder weniger zeitgleich gescannt
<TheBlackDazed> hab grad nur das problem, dass avg zu viel platz verbraucht -.-
<|Frodo|> TheBlackDazed: wieviel verbraucht es denn? und zur auflösung: wenn die optimale nicht automatisch zu ermitteln ist, wie wäre es mit dem besten voreingestellten kompromiß? also bspw. vga=788?
<TheBlackDazed> |Frodo|: ja das ist der backup plan. Zum Verbrauch: mein cd image wird am Ende 900 mb groß, avg hat alleine schon im /opt/avg verzeichnis 330MB belegt. komprimiere mit squashfs mit dem maximum 
<TheBlackDazed> insgesamt ist mein ubuntu knapp 2,2 gb groß
<k1l> hau alles runter was nicht gebraucht wird. z.b. office kram
<TheBlackDazed> finde kaum noch was, das ich runter werfen kann
<TheBlackDazed> libre gtk gui xserver ist alles schon runter
<k1l> "dpkg-query --show --showformat='${Package;-50}\t${Installed-Size} ${Status}\n' | sort -k 2 -n | grep -v deinstall"
<|Frodo|> TheBlackDazed: evtl was von anfang an kelineres als grundlage nehmen? wie wärs mit "grml" als grundlage?
<TheBlackDazed> grml ist ubuntu based?
<dasjoe> Nein, Debian
<|Frodo|> TheBlackDazed: grml-small verbaucht nur 177 MiB
<TheBlackDazed> hmm müsste ich mir erst ansehen, wie ich deren live cd customizen kann
<|Frodo|> TheBlackDazed: grml.org
<dasjoe> Ansonsten hat die SysRescCD noch ClamAV am Start, die ist auch nur 450 MB groß. Ist aber alles eher -offtopic :)
<TheBlackDazed> ich hatte meine cd mit clamav, nur erkennt das in den windows verzeichnissen viren, die keine sind ;)
<TheBlackDazed> danke schau mir grad grml an.
<bullgard4> Ich habe mit der Grml-CD gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
<|Frodo|> bullgard4: ich benutze die Grml-CDs seit jahren äußerst gern. allerdings habe ich bisher keine custom-CD erstellt. erfahrungen damit in sachen Grml?
<Guest77871> Mahlzeit. Eine Frage: Wie kann ich dafür sorgen, dass Speicherplatz auf /tmp (tmpfs) wieder freigegeben wird? Wenn ich z.B. ein paar Filme reinkopiere, bis die der Speicherplatz voll ist und diese dann lösche, ist der Speicherplatz trotzdem noch belegt. 
<gzor> FuLgOrE_:  hast du die Filme über den Dateimanager gelöscht?
<FuLgOrE_> ja
<FuLgOrE_> zuerst ja
<gzor> sie werden dann in eine art mülleimer kopiert
<FuLgOrE_> später habe ich sudo rm -r /tmp ausgeführt
<FuLgOrE_> half leider auch nicht
<gzor> ah ok
<lukas> ist dann nicht der ganze ordner weg, und nicht nur sein inhalt? hätte nicht gedacht dass das geht :D
<TheBlackDazed> mach den mülleimer noch leer
<TheBlackDazed> da müsste das zeug von vorhin ja noch drin sein
<FuLgOrE_> Mülleimer ist leer
<FuLgOrE_> hmm, ich sehe gerade, dass unter /tmp ein .Trash existiert. Ich werde das auch mal killen
<TheBlackDazed> und wenn du was über den dateimanager löschst, dann drück shift + entf, dann wird das zeug gleich gelöscht
<FuLgOrE_> ah, I see. manchmal kann das leben so einfach sein. danke euch
<FuLgOrE_> ich sah es nicht im papierkorb, wohl aber im .trash in /tmp
<gzor> np
<FuLgOrE_> tricky :D
<FuLgOrE_> wo wir schonmal bei dem Thema sind. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, den realen Speicherverbrauch anzuzeigen? Also inklusive den tmpfs mounts? free und die Systemüberwachung zeigen das leider nicht
<FuLgOrE_> hmm, scheinbar blödsinn, was ich schrieb
<FuLgOrE_> free scheints anzuzeigen. heute bin ich irgendwie etwas voreilig. entschuldigt
<calisto> Hi all, I  go to  travel  to Europe (Germany), any can help me to find a technological center to find informatics technologies, on Berlin?
<k1l> calisto: better ask in the offtopic channel: #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<calisto> yes or no, Ubuntu technologies?
<calisto> derivates, phones, tablets?
<calisto> k1l: not really OT
<k1l> since ubuntu/canonical got no reallife shops i dont see where that is tehcnical ubuntu support, sorry
<calisto> ok thanks k1l, any else?
<bullgard4> calisto: I am living in Berlin. Please move to #ubuntu-de-offtopic to discuss your problem there.
<calisto> ok
<SpeeFak> kann mir jmd mal hilfe bei syntax zum starten vn eterm mit einer schriftart geben ?
<SpeeFak> fc-list listet mit die schreiften auf mit Eterm -F starte ich Eterm aber was muss ich da als string angeben ?
<SpeeFak> Eterm -F -misc-fixed-medium-r-semicondensed--13-120-75-75-c-60-iso8859-1  blick da grad nicht durch
<Argh> moin
<stareye> ne frage zum verstädniss von debootsrap wenn host i386 dann macht debootstrap i386
<bekks> stareye: Nö. Du kannst debootstrap sagen was es tun soll. Default ist host-arch == debootstrap-arch
<stareye> ja ich hab ne vm die ist i386 dann führe debootstrap ohne arch dann nimmt er i386
<stareye> ich will auch keine amd64
<bekks> Ja.
<stareye> ok dann hab ich richtig gemacht
<RichyRich> Hi, möchte folgendes addon installieren: xbmc-pvr-mediaportal-tvserver. Wenn ich das im terminal über apt-get install versuche bekomme ich die meldung das es nicht gefunden werden kann. die paketquelle kann ich auch nicht finden. hat jemand einen tipp für mich wie ich es installiert bekomme?
<bekks> Da es nicht in den Ubuntupaketquellen ist, wirst du es manuell installieren müssen.
<RichyRich> hast du paar links für mich damit ich mich dafür einlesen kann?
<bekks> Die XBMC Doku wird Dir das sagen können.
<RichyRich> leider funktioniert es nicht nach der Anleitung von ubuntuusers wiki. werde mich dann nochmal durch die foren arbeiten. danke und schönen abend noch
<xreal> ich habe in /opt/meineapp/lib etwas gebaut. Soll ich zum Einbinden ins System nun ld_config ($LD_CONFIG_PATH etc.) verwenden oder lieber Symlinks nach /usr/lib, wie Ubuntu-üblich?
<bekks> Symlinks nach /usr/lib sind nicht üblich.
<xreal> bekks: also LD_CONFIG verwenden?
<xreal> Ich fand die Symlink-Variante gut, weil ich so einfach die Libraries austauschen kann.
<bekks> Und weil sie so schön und schnell das System zerballert.
<bekks> Genau aus diesem Grund benutzt man LD_CONFIG
<mubk> Hallo. Bei meinem Notebook wird oben in der Batterieanzeige immer 100% discharging angezeigt (Laptop ist nicht am Netzteil verbunden).
<xreal> bekks: Also mit conf-Files arbeiten, oder ist LD_LIBRARY_PATH okay?
<bekks> xreal: Wenn du es sauer machen willst, baust du pro Applikation (in /opt/meineappX/) und Version ein File.
<xreal> bekks: Aber wie switche ich?
<bekks> Ich verstehe die Frage nicht.
<xreal> bekks: stimmt, moment
<bekks> Erst die Anlage von einzelnen Dateien pro Applikation und Version erlaubt dir die Umschaltung.
<xreal> bekks: Ich möchte z.B. zwischen /opt/app_dev20140322/ und /opt/app_dev20140323/ "switchen". Also für jede Variante einen eigenes conf-file, welches ich dann de-/aktiviere?
<bekks> Ja. Und da es einzelne Dateien sind, kopierst du sie einfach in das conf.d/ Verzeichnis.
<bekks> Soviel zum Switching.
<xreal> bekks: Okay, dann muss ich mich mal eben einlesen, wie ich das mit den conf.-dateien mache. Danke.
<xreal> brb
<alexruf> hi
<alexruf> Weis hier jemand wann das nächste LTS Release von Ubuntu Server erscheinen soll ?
<k1l> die nächste LTS ist die 14.04 die im april kommt
<alexruf> Hört sich gut an. Ich bräuchte was wo dann auch Docker drauf läuft. Aber mit 13.10 wollte ich jetzt nicht anfangen, auf einen Produktiven Server will ich eigentlich nur ne LTS installieren.
<alexruf> Danke für die Info
<alexruf> Bis April kann ich dann noch warten
<xreal> bekks: reicht eine myapp.conf in /etc/ld.so.conf ?
#ubuntu-de 2015-03-16
<Lembert> Hallo, ich benutze Ubuntu14.10 mit Gnome. Ist es da möglich, wenn ich auf ein Programmicon drücke, dass dann zu dem eigentlich Programm ein zusätzliches anderes gestartet wird?
<koegs> du könntest dir einen eigenen starter basteln
<Lembert> und wie kann man in der Datei ein zweites Programm unterbringen? Exec=prog1; prog2; ?
<rumpel> Lembert, ein skript ist immer eine Möglichkeit
<uni67> Hallo ubuntuFREAKS
<apollo13> ui, mit dem ersten satz schon dafür sorgen dass man ignoriert wird, well done :þ
<pog> moin
<uni67> PROBLEM: WLAN geht nicht KABEL geht
<uni67> UBUNTU 14.04 LTS
<uni67> nach gestrigen Ubuntu-Aktualisierung
<pog> wenn man beim booten den Output auf der Console sieht, kann man das ja mit ctrl-s stoppen und mit ctrl-q wieder fortsetzen. Dennoch wär's manchmal interessant diesen ganzen Output nach dem Start zur Hand zu haben. Wir das irgendwo gespeichert?
<uni67> bei NET-Manager werden WLANs nicht angezeigt
<dadrc> uni67: Weniger Capslock, bitte :) Außerdem: `lspci`, `iwlist scan` und `uname -a` in einem Pastebin
<apollo13> uni67: richt mal deine tastatur, die feststelltaste klemmt
<k1l_> pog: dmesg
<pog> ist aber nicht ganz identisch...
<k1l_> pog: dann schau ins syslog, wenn dir dmesg nicht ausführlich genug ist
<k1l_> !logdateien > pog 
<pog> ok, danke k1l_
<kubine> pog: Informationen zu Logdateien finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Logdateien
<pog> danke vielmals
<stevieh1> für die ganz extremen fälle, die konsole über seriell mitschneiden ;-)
<apollo13> ach, dafür gibts doch IPMI :)
<stevieh1> oder so
<pog> danke fuer den Hinweis
<uni67> dadrc: http://pastebin.com/fzi0fAWn
<kubine> uni67: Title: uni67kassel@linux1:~$ lspci 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dadrc> wird schon mal erkannt, das ist gut.
<dadrc> die anderen beiden bitte noch
<k1l_> uni67: und "rfkill list"
<uni67> dadrc: http://pastebin.com/qVgpmu7m
<kubine> uni67: Title: uni67kassel@linux1:~$ iwlist scan wlan0 Failed to read scan data : Network - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<uni67> dadrc:  http://pastebin.com/App7mxPA
<kubine> uni67: Title: uni67kassel@linux1:~$ uname -a Linux linux1 3.13.0-46-generic #79-Ubuntu SMP Tu - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<uni67> k1l_: http://pastebin.com/w1fRf1Un
<kubine> uni67: Title: uni67kassel@linux1:~$ rfkill list 0: phy0: Wireless LAN Soft blocked: yes H - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<k1l_> there we go
<dadrc> jup, da ist es.
<dadrc> könnte zumindest die ursache sein. `sudo rfkill unblock phy0`
<dadrc> uni67, ↑
<uni67> dadrc: http://pastebin.com/Z5rKnb9m
<kubine> uni67: Title: uni67kassel@linux1:~$ sudo rfkill unblock phy0 [sudo] password for uni67kassel: - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dadrc> dann probier mal mit "wifi" statt "phy0"
<uni67> dadrc: wie überprüfe ich die wirkung von sudo rfkill unblock phy0 bzw. wifi
<uni67> dadrc: mache ich
<k1l_> uni67: nochmal "rfkill list" da sollte dann blocked: no stehen wenn es geklappt hat
<dadrc> ↑
<uni67> dadrc: das ist doch ok, oder?
<uni67> dadrc: http://pastebin.com/ktmMqk24
<kubine> uni67: Title: uni67kassel@linux1:~$ sudo rfkill unblock wifi uni67kassel@linux1:~$ - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dadrc> genau so, ja.
<dadrc> Findest du  jetzt wieder WLANs?
<uni67> dadrc: leider ohne erfolg. keine netzwerke u. funk-nw gefunden... und tel-nr von bill gates möchte ich nicht bemühen... :-))))
<uni67> dadrc: es scheint so, als ob nur mit funk etwas geschieht...
<uni67> dadrc: auf jeden fall - hoffe ich - liegt das problem im bereich des networkmanagers...
<uni67> dadrc: oder?
<uni67> dadrc: soll ich die kiste neu starten? vielleicht dann wird es laufen?
<uni67> dadrc: aha, http://pastebin.com/evapZxUU
<kubine> uni67: Title: uni67kassel@linux1:~$ rfkill list 0: phy0: Wireless LAN Soft blocked: no Ha - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dadrc> uni67, sorry, musste kurz weg.
<uni67> dadrc: ok, kein problem
<uni67> dadrc: jetzt ist sw ok
<dadrc> Habs gesehen, scheint aber nicht zu reichen
<dadrc> uni67, pack mal bitte die Ausgabe vom `dmesg` in einen Pastebin
<uni67> dadrc: http://pastebin.com/xruhpZ2g
<kubine> uni67: Title: [ 0.550582] pci 0000:08:03.0: BAR 14: assigned [io 0x5400-0x54ff] [ 0.55 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dadrc> uni67, und `iwlist scan` produziert weiterhin keine Ausgabe?
<uni67> dadrc: http://pastebin.com/kQzrzikR
<kubine> uni67: Title: uni67kassel@linux1:~$ iwlist scan wlan0 No scan results lo Interf - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dadrc> Seltsam.
<dadrc> uni67, und vor dem Update ging das noch?
<uni67> dadrc: ja
<dadrc> Gab ein Kernelupdate, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Boot mal den älteren Kernel.
<dadrc> Weißt du, wie das geht?
<uni67> dadrc: :-(
<uni67> dadrc: leider nicht
<dadrc> Kein Problem, ist einfach
<uni67> dadrc: moment
<uni67> dadrc: ich habe älteren kernels nicht
<uni67> ups
<dadrc> Eigentlich sollte der von vor dem Update noch da sein
<dadrc> Im Grub unter … erweitert (oder so)
<uni67> dadrc: checken wir das?
<dadrc> uni67, mach mal ein `ls -l /boot`
<dadrc> Sind da verschiedene Kernelversionen drin?
<uni67> dadrc: nein. http://pastebin.com/hVEVhf3Y
<kubine> uni67: Title: uni67kassel@linux1:~$ ls -l /boot insgesamt 29407 -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 116 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dadrc> hm, schade.
<uni67> dadrc: kann ich den alten kernel nachladen?
<uni67> dadrc: oder ist das nicht empfehlenswert?
<uni67> dadrc: ist NM bestandteil des kernels? vieleicht kann man den nm irgendwie aufpolieren?
<dadrc> Nö, der NM ist nicht im Kernel
<dadrc> An dem liegt es aber auch nicht, die Karte findet einfach keine WLANs
<uni67> dadrc: kommisch, so etwas erlebe ich zum ersten mal.. vielleicht mache ich neustart? was sagt Dein gefühl?
<dadrc> Schaden kann es nicht
<uni67> dadrc: in moment gehe ich über kabel der mit einem repeater/verstärker  verbunden ist...
<dadrc> Ist zwar unwahrscheinlich, dass es hilft, aber naja.
<uni67> dadrc: bis gleich... vielleicht passiert was... :-) ein wunder vielleicht?
<uni67> dadrc: leider nicht gegriffen...
<dadrc> joa, war zu erwarten.
<dadrc> uni67, du könntest relativ einfach auf einen neueren Kernel wechseln, vielleicht hilft das.
<dadrc> `sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-utopic xserver-xorg-lts-utopic libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-utopic libegl1-mesa-drivers-lts-utopic`
<dadrc> Das schmeißt einiges an Paketen runter, installiert dafür neuere. 
<uni67> dadrc: es ist ein versuch wert... aus meiner leierhaften sicht... also an die arbeit. bin gespannt :-)
<dadrc> gleich wieder da.
<dadrc> re
<uni67> dadrc: http://pastebin.com/uHnanDfV
<kubine> uni67: Title: uni67kassel@linux1:~$ sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lt - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<uni67> dadrc: freue mich auf einen kommentar..
<dadrc> ugh.
<dadrc> uni67, das ist seltsam.
<dadrc> Hast du irgendwelche PPAs aktiv?
<uni67> PPAs: eindeutiges JA. ppa vom tor
<uni67> dadrc: siehe oben
<dadrc> uni67, hmhm. TOR sollte da nicht dran rumpfuschen, eigentlich
<uni67> dadrc: rausnehmen? und erneut versuchen?
<dadrc> Ne, das wird es nicht sein
<uni67> dadrc: aber ich schließe mich Deiner meinung an...
<uni67> dadrc: ich muss ganz kurz... na ja 2std... weg.. danach werde ich mich mit Dir in verbindung setzen, ok?
<dadrc> Weiß nicht, ob ich dann da bin, aber irgendwer wird schon hier sein =)
<uni67> dadrc: vielleicht fällt mir irgendetwas ein. bis später.. gruß aus danzig.
<Guest71468> hey leutz, ich habe ein kleines problem undzwar kann ich mein bluetooth aufm lappi nicht einschalten. mir kommts so vor als ob der treiber fehlen würde
<jules_> hallo, Ich möchte eine zweite Festplatte (vom defekten PC) in ein anderes PC (zurzeit Windows) einbauen und UBUNTU installieren, was muß ich beachten? welche festplatte wird der PC zuerst ansprechen, gibt das System mir eine Auswahl, welches Betriebssystem ich starten möchte? Ich danke für eine kurze Erklärung.
<k1l_> jules_: ja das wird grub regeln. grub ist der bootloader von ubuntu. 
<jules_> okie, und kann ich da viel falsch machen? ich habe noch NIE eine zweite festplatte eingebaut. Ich möchte diese Platte einsetzen
<jules_> http://www.tomshardware.de/Stecker-Buchsen-Kabelzubehoer,testberichte-1301-13.html
<kubine> jules_: Title: Innen: Anschlüsse innerhalb eines PC-Systems - Das große THG Stecker- Kompendium (at www.tomshardware.de)
<jules_> die zweit platten sind unterschiedlich, die erste ist sata, und diese (link oben). 
<k1l_> das ist auch sata. oder meinst du e-sata?
<k1l_> aber das ist für die erkennung egal. du musst nur den grub in die erste platte installiere, die das bios abfragt.
<jules_> okie wenn egal ist :-), und letzte frage, datenkabel ist kleiner anschluß (bild link oben), dieser Anschluß mit 4 "pollen" ist das Strom?, weil ich finde kein passendes kabel auf mainboard für größeren anschluß 
<jules_> http://www.tomshardware.de/Stecker-Buchsen-Kabelzubehoer,testberichte-1301-13.html
<kubine> jules_: Title: Innen: Anschlüsse innerhalb eines PC-Systems - Das große THG Stecker- Kompendium (at www.tomshardware.de)
<jules_> hier letztes bild
<jules_> ach, das steht schon da :D, okie danke, ich gehe zu saturn jetzt. vIELen dank. wieder ein pc mehr mit ubuntu!
<k1l_> du meinst den strom stecker? gucke einfach mal die letzten beiden bilder deines links und den text dadrunter an
<jules_> ja ich habe gelesen :D :D , wichtig... grub in die erste installieren. ich muss das aufschreiben. danke.
<christian_> hat mal jemand von euch ein firmwareupdate bei einer samsung ssd 850 pro gemacht? ich finde nur eine möglichkeit für samsung ssd 840 evo https://www.content-space.de/dokuwiki/blog/2012/updating_a_samsung_ssd_840_firmware_with_linux?s[]=ssd , wenn man eine iso datei verwendet. nur scheint die 850 pro version keine iso datei zu haben :( http://www.samsung.com/global/business/semiconductor/minisite/SSD/global/html/support/downloads.
<christian_> html
<kubine> christian_: Title: Updating a Samsung SSD (840) Firmware with Linux [Content-space.de] (at www.content-space.de)
<christian_> ohne windows firmware update!!
<stevieh> vielleicht brauchts das bei der 850 nicht?
<christian_> stevieh, nun ja ich zeig dir mal mein fehlerlog sekunde xD
<christian_> ich hoffe der link funktioniert bei euch https://christian-seipel.de/owncloud/index.php/s/rkA67OBvzRpbhg2
<kubine> christian_: Title: ownCloud (at christian-seipel.de)
<stevieh> das kommt mir aber kaputt vor ;-)
<stevieh> die FW bei der 840 war ja nur verlangsamend, nicht kaputt...
<christian_> dann ist die leider/zum glück nur teilweise kaputt arbeite ja gerade mit der
<stevieh> strange. 
<stevieh> und kein windows zum fixen? :-)
<christian_> ich könnte auf den pc windows 7 installieren :/ wollte das aber möglichst vermeiden xD
<christian_> aber die festplatte auf gut glück zurück zu schicken ist auch arbeit :)
<christian_> ist es laut der fehlermeldung theoretisch möglich das kein hardware schaden vorhanden ist?
<stevieh> naja, sieht schon komisch aus.
<stevieh> gibts da für win ein offizielles testtool von samsung?
<christian_> ich installier mal windows. bin mal gespannt ob das hilft. es mit wine und reactos versuchen wäre sicher selbstmord
<stevieh> das wollen die ja eh meistens eingesetzt wissen...
<christian_> ich kenne nur installer für windows
<christian_> ok es gibt Samsung Magician(windows) xD
<christian_> naja ich werde es wohl mal versuchen müssen.  hoffentlich habe ich windows installationen überhaupt drauf xD
<uni67kassel> dadrc: hallo dadrc 
<uni67kassel> hilfe. problem: nach kernel-aktualisierung von vorgestern: 1. kabel geht 2. wlan geht nicht.... erbitte hilfestellung bevor ich mich an den bill gates wende :-))
<ring0> hast du mal geguckt, ob der wlan stick noch erkannt wird?
<uni67kassel>  Linux linux1 3.13.0-46-generic #79-Ubuntu SMP Tue Mar 10 20:08:14 UTC 2015 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<ring0> ja, das ist dein aktueller kernel
<uni67kassel> ring0: moment... falsch... kein stick nur network manager: funkverbindungen
<uni67kassel> ja
<uni67kassel> ring0: ja
<ring0> hast du mal im terminal mit lsusb bzw. lspci geguckt?
<uni67kassel> ring0: ja. moment.
<Goethe> Servus! Ich stelle stelle in unserem Unternehmen SVN ein. Auf den Servern läuft Ubuntu 12.04. SVN soll evtl. über das Internet laufen. Meine Frage bezieht sich auf die Verschlüsselung. Ist SVN bereits verschlüsselt, oder muss nach dafür nachträglich sorgen???
<uni67kassel> ring0: wie kann ich Dir pasten? kein pastebin.com, ok... kennst Du eine alternative?
<ring0> uni67kassel, vielleicht http://dpaste.com/
<kubine> ring0: Title: dpaste: New (at dpaste.com)
<uni67kassel> ring0: super. thx. http://dpaste.com/1Y25QMG
<kubine> uni67kassel: Title: dpaste: 1Y25QMG (at dpaste.com)
<ring0> uni67kassel, ok, als usb device wird es demnach nicht erkannt. vielleicht lspci? :)
<uni67kassel> ring0: http://dpaste.com/37THM7R
<kubine> uni67kassel: Title: dpaste: 37THM7R (at dpaste.com)
<ring0> uni67kassel, hört sich gut an: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN
<ring0> uni67kassel, probier mal: lspci -s 06:00.0 -v
<ring0> da sollte dann das verwendete kernel modul mit auftauchen
<uni67kassel> ring0: http://dpaste.com/05FMZPJ
<kubine> uni67kassel: Title: dpaste: 05FMZPJ (at dpaste.com)
<ring0> uni67kassel, sieht eigentlich gut aus. wird erkannt und passendes modul geladen
<uni67kassel> ring0: aber mit dem modul stimmt etwas nicht
<uni67kassel> ring0:  mein laptop sony vaio vgn-nr498e.... ubuntu 32bit version
<ring0> uni67kassel, was sagt denn: iwlist scan?
<uni67kassel> ring0: http://dpaste.com/2NCQJHJ
<kubine> uni67kassel: Title: dpaste: 2NCQJHJ (at dpaste.com)
<ring0> uni67kassel, ja: iwlist scan eventuell ist wlan0 zwischen beiden nötig
<ring0> ;)
<uni67kassel> ring0: http://dpaste.com/1XAVAFB
<kubine> uni67kassel: Title: dpaste: 1XAVAFB (at dpaste.com)
<uni67kassel> ring0: sorry :-)))
<ring0> hm, mal mit sudo probiert?
<uni67kassel> ring0: ??????????
<ring0> dachte an sudo vor dem iwlist…
<uni67kassel> ring0: http://dpaste.com/1WF3AT0
<kubine> uni67kassel: Title: dpaste: 1WF3AT0 (at dpaste.com)
<ring0> hm, vielleicht noch ein blick in dmesg
<uni67kassel> ring0: dpaste.com/38FKSBV
<ring0> uni67kassel, probier mal: rfkill list
<uni67kassel> ring0: http://dpaste.com/2FXNTE6
<kubine> uni67kassel: Title: dpaste: 2FXNTE6 (at dpaste.com)
<ring0> uni67kassel, anfangs läuft nämlich alles glatt laut dmesg, erst ab zeile 322 sieht es verdächtig aus
<Luyin> uni67kassel: sudo rfkill unblock all
<ring0> genau :)
<ring0> uni67kassel, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rfkill#Soft-blocked
<kubine> ring0: Title: rfkill › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<uni67kassel> ring0: & Luyin: nach sudo http://dpaste.com/11T8G7W
<kubine> uni67kassel: Title: dpaste: 11T8G7W (at dpaste.com)
<Luyin> uni67kassel: gehts jetzt noch nicht?
<ring0> uni67kassel, kannst nochmal im terminal scannen, wenn du willst: iwlist scan
<uni67kassel> Luyin: leder geht es nicht
<uni67kassel> ring0: http://dpaste.com/11T8G7W
<kubine> uni67kassel: Title: dpaste: 11T8G7W (at dpaste.com)
<ring0> uni67kassel, das ist der link von eben mit rfkill list ;)
<uni67kassel> ring0: ja
<uni67kassel> ganz frisch
<ring0> ja, ist nicht mehr geblockt. probier doch nochmal zu scannen: iwlist scan
<uni67kassel> ring0: sorry. http://dpaste.com/18PGYFK
<kubine> uni67kassel: Title: dpaste: 18PGYFK (at dpaste.com)
<Luyin> uni67kassel: sieht so aus als gäbs da kein wlan. mal mit nem andern rechner versucht?
<uni67kassel> nein nien
<uni67kassel> ring0: wlan gibt es jede menge...
<uni67kassel> ring0: vorgestern gab es, jetzt soll es sie nicht mehr geben? unmöglich
<Luyin> uni67kassel: hast dus versucht? das ist nicht unmöglich. ausfälle kanns aus den unmöglichsten fällen geben.
<Luyin> gibt ne android-app um das wlan-netz zu testen, such ma danach. oder probier nen andern rechner / handy/ whatever
<Luyin> bin jetzt off, essen. viel erfolg noch! :)
<ring0> uni67kassel, in dmesg siehts sonst echt gut aus. 204-208 und 216-218
<uni67kassel> ring0: hmm... bin selbst überfragt und überfordert :-)
<ring0> uni67kassel, vielleicht wirklich was mit dem modul oder der geladenen firmware
<ring0> uni67kassel, hast du einfach mal den alten kernel gebootet?
<uni67kassel> ring0: die alten module sind nicht mehr vorhanden :-(
<uni67kassel> ring0: aufgeräumt... grundlich...
<ring0> uni67kassel, schade. wohl leider zu viel
<uni67kassel> ring0: vielleicht ubuntu neu installieren?
<ring0> kannst ja mal den älteren wieder installieren
<uni67kassel> ring0: kernel?
<ring0> jo
<ring0> wäre doch ein versuch wert. zur not bleibst du bei dem älteren, bis es einen noch neueren gibt
<uni67kassel> ring0: ich weiß leider nicht wie man das macht...
<uni67kassel> ring0: bewerkstelligt
<ring0> uni67kassel, ist eigenltich auch eine fixe sache
<ring0> du installierst linux-image-3.13.0-45-generic als paket. sollte der vorgänger deiner aktuellen version 3.13.0-46-generic sein
<uni67kassel> ring0: kannst Du mir bitte den entsprechenden befehl dazu skizzieren?
<ring0> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install linux-image-3.13.0-45-generic
<uni67kassel> ring0: es läuft.... fertig
<uni67kassel> ring0: neustart?
<ring0> jo. es gibt, wenn ich richtig gucke ungefähr 20 ältere kernel. musst jetzt natürlich deinen alten noch treffen ;)
<uni67kassel> ring0: am ende steht
<uni67kassel> ring0: http://dpaste.com/1EMPF9K
<kubine> uni67kassel: Title: dpaste: 1EMPF9K (at dpaste.com)
<uni67kassel> ring0: kann es vernachlässigt werden?
<ring0> ne, da wurden nur die paketlisten aktualisiert. jetzt noch den teil hinter &&
<uni67kassel> ring0: das war doch der komplete befehl, oder?
<uni67kassel> ring0: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install linux-image-3.13.0-45-generic
<ring0> ja, mach das install nochmal
<ring0> sudo apt-get install linux-image-3.13.0-45-generic
<uni67kassel> ring0: es läuft....
<ring0> gut :)
<ring0> den kannst du dann beim booten auswählen und mal testen
<uni67kassel> ring0: bitte, schaue Dir protokoll an der stelle ERRROR an...
<uni67kassel> ring0: http://dpaste.com/13GPQ1Y
<kubine> uni67kassel: Title: dpaste: 13GPQ1Y (at dpaste.com)
<ring0> ja, jetzt noch nie kernel header installieren. nicht schlimm
<ring0> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-3.13.0-45-generic
<uni67kassel> ring0: sofort meldet sich aktualisierungsverwaltung :-)))))))
<ring0> ich werte das mal als: ich habe netz ;)
<uni67kassel> ring0: netz über kabel war immer... was fehlt sind funknetze...  funknetzaktivierung!!!
<uni67kassel> ri
<ring0> ok, und das funknetz ist jetzt verfügbar?
<uni67kassel> ring0: wobei kabel verbindet den repeater/verstärker, der an einem funknetz hängt :-)))) GROTESK!!!!
<ring0> ist jetzt zwar nicht so doll, immer den alten kernel zu booten, aber es gibt ja öfter neue. und dann kannste die alten ja hoffentlich entfernen :)
<uni67kassel> ring0: achtung!! ich hänge noch an dem 46er... jetzt kommt die minute der wahrheit... soll ich mich dem schicksal fügen????
<ring0> klar
<uni67kassel> ring0: also bis gleich.... :-)))
<uni67> ring0: misst :-)
<ring0> ok, schade
<uni67> hilfe. WIRELESS LAN geht nicht, KABEL geht. alles nach kernelaktualisierung!!!!
<uni67> hilfe. WIRELESS LAN geht nicht, KABEL geht. alles nach kernelaktualisierung!!!!
<uni67> hilfe. WIRELESS LAN geht nicht, KABEL geht. alles nach kernelaktualisierung!!!!
<uni67> Linux linux1 3.13.0-46-generic #79-Ubuntu SMP Tue Mar 10 20:08:14 UTC 2015 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<jokrebel> uni67: *räusper*
<uni67> jokrebel: ist das ein SUPERBEFEHL?
<jokrebel> uni67: Sieh es als "bitte keine Spam-Produktion"
<uni67> jokrebel: maximale aufmerksamkeit-fokussierung auf das problem :-))
<bekks> Wohl eher maximaler Ignoranzaufbau.
<jokrebel> ...ist meist kontraproduktiv
<k1l> uni67: wenn hier gerade keiner helfen kann, dann guck mal ob du bei ubuntuusers.de nen thread aufmachst oder halt bei askubuntu.com oder ubuntuforums.com
<uni67> jokrebel: meist && kontra war nicht beabsichtigt :-)
<jokrebel> vielleicht gibts ja sogar schon einen Bugreport dazu.
<uni67> ok. ich versuchs. danke.
#ubuntu-de 2015-03-17
<uni67kassel> problembeschreibung: wirelessLAN geht nicht obwohl kabelLAN funktioniert, funknetzwerk funktioniert (aktiv), es sind jedoch keine funknetzwerke zu sehen... erbitte hilfe!!!
<stevieh> hattest du das nicht gestern schon?
<uni67kassel> stevieh: ja das war ich... 
<koegs> und was hast du inzwischen gemacht?
<stevieh> uns zeit gelassen,  den fehler zu finden ;-)
<uni67kassel> koegs: man hat mich an die hand genommen und das ganze program durgezogen
<stevieh> war da nicht irgendwas mit dem Tor?
<koegs> was ist der aktuelle status von "rfkill list" und "iwlist scan"? hast du inzwischen mal im Forum einen Beitrage eröffnet?
<uni67kassel> koegs: beitrag nicht eröffnet, rfkill & iwlist liefere ich gleich
<koegs> ich würd ja auch empfehlen mal einen Forums-Thread zu eröffnen, da kann man alle Details sammlen und die Leute können auch antworten, wenn du nicht da bist
<uni67kassel> stevieh: das mit dem tor, es ging um ppa, ob die aktiv ist... die ist aktiv... aber seit langem... das kann nicht damit zu tun haben...
<stevieh> und mit nem alten Kernel gehts? Das war doch der Stand, oder?
<uni67kassel> stevieh: alter kernel installiert, leider ohne erfolg...
<stevieh> und wann ging es zum letzten mal?
<uni67kassel> stevieh: vor 3 tagen, vor der letzten offiziellen aktualisierung (auch kernel-Akt)
<stevieh> hm... was für ein ubuntu isses denn?
<uni67kassel> stevieh: was ich nicht verstehe.... ist, dass die F.netzwerke verschwunden sind, obwohl F. netzwerk aktiv ist...
<uni67kassel> stevieh: in kabel , der an F. netzwerk angeschlossen ist , repeater/verstärker funktioniert!!!!
<stevieh> ist da ein windows drauf auf dem laptop? Schon mal mit ner Live CD probiert?
<uni67kassel> stevieh: beide Fragen mit NEIN :-)
<stevieh> mach das vielleicht mal. 
<uni67kassel> stevieh: bin im ausland, und habe live-cd vergessen
<stevieh> dann zieh dir eine?
<uni67kassel> stevieh: wäre es nicht einfacher NM neu aufzusetzen? zb?
<stevieh> weiss ja nicht, was du da neu aufsetzen willst?
<koegs> das ist kein windows, da bringt neuinstallieren eines Paketes selten was
<stevieh> ich würde als erstes mal testen, ob da nicht irgendwas z.B. an der HW kaputt ist.  eben mit nem definierten (14.04 oder so, besser fast win) Livestick.
<k1l_> oder ob man da mal was geblacklistet hat.
<k1l_> oder gucken ob das bei der karte normal ist, dass es nicht geht
<stevieh> na, wenns vor drei Tagen noch ging...
<stevieh> vielleicht als nächstes schauen, was seit den letzten drei Tage geupdated wurde...
<koegs> dann sollte man den alten kernel testen
<uni67kassel> stevieh: langsam... bin neu bei ubuntu :-)
<stevieh> usb stick, live 14.04 nehmen und schauen, obs dann geht
<uni67kassel> koegs: habe gestern das gemacht...
<koegs> und was ist das ergebnis? ich verliere gerade die lust... alles muss man aus der Nase ziehen, nur Prosa, keine Fakten...
<uni67kassel> koegs: rechner hatte probleme, hat sich aufgehengt... 
<stevieh> hihi
<uni67kassel> stevieh: dann formuliere ich jetzt die frage: kann ich Ubuntu neuaufstetzen, und das HomeV beibehalten... aber ohne istallation cd?
<uni67kassel> stevieh: ist das möglich?
<stevieh> hast du einen USB Stick mit 1GB?
<stevieh> ohne installations medium kann man nix neu aufsetzen.
<uni67kassel> stevieh: mehrere...
<apollo13> ja man kann ubuntu ohne installations cd neu aufsetzen
<stevieh> dann zieh dir 14.04, mach es auf den Stick und starte.
<stevieh> aha
<apollo13> debootstrap in nen neues lv und davon booten
<koegs> aber nix fürn Anfänger, der nichtmal sein WLAN mit Intel-WiFi ans laufen kriegt :>
<uni67kassel> apollo13: klingt interessant - aber langsam...
<uni67kassel> apollo13: anfänger... ja , aber bereit für eine interessante herausforderung...
<stevieh> na, dann mach das doch mal mit apollo13 zusammen, der hat da sicher Lust drauf.
<apollo13> lol, von mir bekommt er maximal "man debootstrap" zugeworfen
<apollo13> und vlt noch den hint zuerst ein backup zu machen^^
<stevieh> aber von der Seite klugscheissen ;-9
<apollo13> meine hilfe hier beschränkt sich immer nur darauf anderen dinge zu nennen die sie dann selbst nachlesen können, so viel solltest du bereits wissen :þ
<stevieh> *shrug*
<koegs> wäre ja auch einfacher und schneller das aktuelle 14.04er iso zu laden und per dd auf den USB-STick zu schubsen
<stevieh> jo, seit ich ddas zum ersten mal geschrieben hab, hätte man es schon machen können.
<uni67kassel> bin nur von PROFIS umgeben, so wie ich das sehe... bitte anzuerkennen, dass ich dem Msoft ADIOS gesagt habe... 
<uni67kassel> und mit terminal relativ sicher umgehen kann...
<stevieh> uni67kassel: also, lädst du dir jetzt ein 14.04 auf den USB Stick oder lässt dues?
<koegs> uni67kassel: wir schätzen hier vor allem weniger reden und mehr handeln, bedenke dass hier alle freiwillig und in ihrer Freizeit supporten
<uni67kassel> schätzileins!!!
<uni67kassel> ich versuches
<stevieh> gut, dann warten wir solange, bis du das getestet hast
<uni67kassel> stevieh: ein micro-usb mit 64GB hab ich schon gefunden :-)
<stevieh> den kannst du auch nehmen, auch wenn ich noch nie nen micro usb speicherstick gesehen habe.
<uni67kassel> stevieh: new-technology
<uni67kassel> stevieh: download läuft. könntest Du mir sagen, wie ich den stick sauber formatieren kann. am besten T-Befehl.
<uni67kassel> stevieh: stick 1GB 
<stevieh> unter linux?
<uni67kassel> stevieh: ja
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/dd#Live-USB-Stick-erstellen
<kubine> koegs: Title: dd › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<uni67kassel> koegs: in diesem artikel ist die formatierung des sticks nicht beschrieben...
<nagetier> uni67kassel, der wird zuvor nicht formatiert, das bringt dd alles aus dem Image mit
<uni67kassel> koegs: iso-image liegt bereit im ordner: downloads, stick angeschlossen... soll ich jetzt befehl sudo dd if=hybrid_iso_image.iso of=/dev/sdx bs=1M && sync anweden?
<apollo13> in der form schmeißt dir das sicher nen fehler :þ
<uni67kassel> apollo13: ok. lass  mich nachdenken
<uni67kassel> apollo13: innnnntensssssivvvvv
<uni67kassel> apollo13: dd befehl muss wisssen wo iso liegt?
<apollo13> das würde helfen ;)
<uni67kassel> apollo13: wo/ worauf er greifen muss... hm... ??????
<uni67kassel> apollo13: hab auf man dd geschaut und bin nicht schlau geworden...
<apollo13> worauf du schreiben willst musst du auch anpassen, ja
<uni67kassel> apollo13: moment...
<k1l_> uni67kassel: warum schaust du nicht ins wiki auf ubuntusers.de ? da ist das wirklich sehr gut erklärt
<uni67kassel> apollo13: aus mount -l bekomme ich /dev/sdb1 ------------------------------------- worauf
<koegs> wenn /dev/sdb dein Stick ist...
<uni67kassel> koegs: sicher bin ich... was ich nicht verstehe ist der unterschied zw. /dev/sdb1 = /media/uni67kassel... aber das kriege ich auch später heraus
<koegs> du willst das ISO auf den Stick schreiben, nicht auf eine Partition und nicht auf eine gemountete Partition
<koegs> also /dev/sdb
<koegs> du solltest sicherstellen das vorher nix wichtiges mehr auf dem Stick ist, wird alles überschrieben
<uni67kassel> koegs: also jetzt kleine korrektur: sudo dd if=hybrid_iso_image.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=1M && sync
<koegs> und dein iso heisst bestimmt anders
<uni67kassel> koegs: uuuuuuuuuuuuups
<eva> hallo,habe probleme mit Lubuntu. touchpad (2 finger scroll) funktioniert nicht. im ubuntu wiki konnte mir nicht weitergeholfen werden, bekommt man hier unterstützung?
<uni67kassel> koegs: sudo dd if=hybrid_iso_image.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=1M && syn
<uni67kassel> koegs: sudo dd if=ubuntu-14.04.2-desktop-i386.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=1M && syn
<uni67kassel> koegs: besser?
<k1l_> "sync"
<uni67kassel> k1l_: schocking!!! , also: sudo dd if=ubuntu-14.04.2-desktop-i386.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=1M && sync
<nagetier> uni67kassel, 32bit Image ist korrekt?
<uni67kassel> nagetier: diese V von U habe ich auf der maschine drauf...
<apollo13> bitte schreib in ganzen sätzen
<k1l_> uni67kassel: und sicher, dass du nicht 64bit willst? kann deine cpu kein 64bit?
<apollo13> wir haben keine lust zu raten was einzelne buchstaben heißen
<uni67kassel> V=Version, U=Ubuntu
<k1l_> es gibt keinen grund 32bit zu nehmen, wenn die hardware 64bit kann 
<uni67kassel> k1l_: da muss ich passen, da die UrsprungsSW 32bit war, direkt von Gates SW-Schmiede :-))))
<uni67kassel> k1l: aber prozessor ist dual core
<k1l_> uni67kassel: das ist doch vollkommen egal. kann deine cpu 64bit? wenn ja nimm die 64bit iso
<uni67kassel> k1l_: kann ich das prüfen, ob er das kann? 
<eva> es scheint auch so als sei synaptic nicht drauf 
<uni67kassel> k1l_: jetzt...
<k1l_> uni67kassel: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<k1l_> dann die zeile mit "cpu op mode" was steht da?
<uni67kassel> k1l_: http://pastebin.com/4D1TATVY
<kubine> uni67kassel: Title: uni67kassel@linux1:~$ cat /proc/cpuinfo processor : 0 vendor_id : GenuineIntel - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<k1l_> quatsch, "lscpu" ist der command, dort in der 2. zeile :)
<k1l_> ja, deine cpu kann 64bit
<eva> gibt es einen befehl im terminal, der den letzten befehl wieder rückgängig macht
<eva> tastatur funktioniert nun überhaupt nicht mehr
<k1l_> eva: synaptic ist nicht mehr installiert als standard. aber schon seit langem
<uni67kassel> k1l_: welche zeile noch mal ist diesbezüglich aussagekräftig? 32or64?
<k1l_> eva: nein. einfach rückgängig wie beim textprogramm gibt es nicht. deswegen wäre es gut zu wissen was der befehl war.
<eva> sudo modprobe -r psmouse
<k1l_> uni67kassel: in dem was du gepastest hast geht es darum, dass die cpu das "lm" flag hat und damit 64bit kann. bei lscpu steht es in der 2. zeile: 32bit und 64bit.
<k1l_> eva: sudo modprobe psmouse
<eva> uff merci
<eva> :)
<eTeddy> Hallo
<eva> bei meinem lubuntu ist kein synclient installiert, worauf bei sovielen videos oder ubuntuforumeinträgen verwiesen wird
<eTeddy> Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrungen mit des ALIX-Boards bzw. mit einer Verbindung über serielle Schnittstelle? Ich bekomme bei "screen /dev/ttyS0 38400" sehr komische Zeichen zurückgeliefert...
<eva> niemand eine idee oder tipp?
<sysdef> eva: im bios richtig konfiguriert? mal 9600 und 19200 probiert?
<eva> nein, da mir die zahlen auch fremd sind. im web habe ich diesen artikel gelesen "http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Touchpad" jedoch hat mir der auch nicht weitergeholfen
<uni67kassel> k1l_: vielleicht soll ich ubuntu 64 aufsetzen? was meinst Du?
<k1l_> uni67kassel: ich habe mich zu dem thema schon 3 mal dir gegenüber geäußert. scroll einfach hoch und lies es nochmal :)
<uni67kassel> k1l_: leider mein ram lässt sich nicht erweitern... 3GB
<k1l_> das hat mir ram nichts zu tun
<sysdef> err, eTeddy meinte ich. TAB fail
<uni67kassel> k1l_: zittat: es gibt keinen grund 32bit zu nehmen, wenn die hardware 64bit kann
<Fuchs> *Zitat 
<Fuchs> mit einem Zittern hat das nichts zu tun :) 
<uni67kassel> Fuchs: bestimmt mit dem 2ten t... :-) danke
<sysdef> eTeddy: du gehst nach http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Alix vor, vermute ich mal. netboot oder image gebaut?
<kubine> sysdef: Title: Alix › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<uni67kassel> k1l_: kann ich die /home daten in den 64bit-system übertragen?
<k1l_> ja
<uni67kassel> k1l_: vielleicht kann ich /root auf 64bit ohne großen aufwand umstellen?
<k1l_> nein
<uni67kassel> k1l_: neuinstallation?
<eTeddy> sysdef: ja gehe ich
<k1l_> meinst du nicht wir hätten dir sonst gesagt: stell das mit dem befehl einfach auf 64bit um?
<eTeddy> sysdef:  hab noch gar nichts gebaut - wollte erstmal sehen was über die serielle kommt
<k1l_> uni67kassel: du warst doch gerade eh am neu installieren. da hab ich nur den hinweis gegeben direkt die 64bit zu installieren.
<eTeddy> sysdef:  und danach dachte ich, dass ich nen debian mit dem boot-stick installieren könnte
<sysdef> eTeddy: dann teste mal mit anderen baud rates. das war afaik die pitfall
<eTeddy> hm... also bei 19200 kommen lesbare Zeichen - allerdings ohne Sinn
<eTeddy> oder liegt das an UTF-8?
<eTeddy> sysdef:  http://pastebin.com/ZTkShQTp
<kubine> eTeddy: Title: JJJ!#)cZ!)JJJJJC�JJJJJJJ#aB�H �JJJ!#)cZ!)JJJJJ� - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<eTeddy> ich schau mal eben ins bios 
<eTeddy> brb
<uni67kassel> k1l_: kannst Du mir bei Umstellung helfen?
<uni67kassel> k1l_: iso wird herunter geladen...
<uni67kassel> k1l_: stick wartet bereits...
<k1l_> uni67kassel: einfach das .iso auf den stick dd'en. wie vorher schon erklärt
<uni67kassel> k1l_: ok
<uni67kassel>  k1l_ sudo dd if=/Download/ubuntu-14.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=1M && sync
<k1l_> ja
<uni67kassel> k1l_: irgendwas fehlt
<k1l_> !paste > uni67kassel 
<kubine> uni67kassel: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntu.com/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<eTeddy> sysdef:  hm... nach dem Neustart kommt nun gar nichts mehr
<eTeddy> sysdef:  Board kaputt?
<nagetier> kann screen denn für solche Verbindungen problemlos verwendet werden?
<uni67kassel> k1l_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10616250/
<eTeddy> nagetier:  lt. wiki schon
<kubine> uni67kassel: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l_> uni67kassel: ich dachte du bekommst einen error?
<eTeddy> hm... kommt nichts mehr weder mit screen noch mit minicom
<uni67kassel> k1l_: habe ich...
<k1l_> uni67kassel: meine glaskugel sagt mir aber nicht welchen error
<k1l_> also pack den befehl und den error da in einen paste und zeig den link.
<uni67kassel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10616279/
<kubine> uni67kassel: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l_> uni67kassel: du kannst den iso namen mit <tab> vervollständigen lassen um schreibfehler auszuschliessen
<eTeddy> brb
<k1l_> also if=/Download/<Tab> und dann bietet er dir sachen an, ersten Buchstaben schreiben (auf groß/kleinschreibung achten) nochmal tab drücken etc.
<sysdef> ich glaube nicht an "/Download" --Thomas
<k1l_> muss Downloads heissen
<uni67kassel> SUUUUUUUUUUUUUPER... mit dem TAB... es hat geklappt... super
<uni67kassel> iso wird geschrieben
<uni67kassel> k1l_: fertig. neustart. installation=?
<uni67kassel> k1l_: bis gleich...
<eva> jemand erfahrung mit lubuntu? touchpad,  2 finger scrolling ist nicht einstellbar
<stevieh> das sollte eigentlich mit dem ganzen synaptic krams einstellbar sein
<eva> @ stevieh: war das an mich gerichtet?
<stevieh> eva: ja
<eva> weil ich auf synaptic nicht zugreifen kann
<eva> sorry meinte synclient
<stevieh> was sacht der denn?
<eva> wenn ich synclient -l eingebe
<eva> kommt das das nicht exestiert
<stevieh> sachmal genau die ausgabe
<eva> ich muss den laptop starten, kleinen augenblick bitte
<eva> aber danke, dass du dich meiner annimmst
<stevieh> de rien
<eva> coultnt find synaptics properties. no synaptics driver loaded?
<eva> dassagt er
<stevieh> grep synap /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<stevieh> mach mal
<stevieh> aber im pastebin :-)
<eva> ?
<eva> wiebitte?
<eva> pasten kann ich nicht, da ich von einem anderen laptop zugreife
<stevieh> ist der laptop nicht am Netz?
<eva> ich arbeite mit einem anderem laptop momentan
<eva> doch
<stevieh>  grep synap /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit  
<stevieh> das machst du mal auf dem und dann gibst du die zahl des pastes.
<eva1> hallo
<eva1> kannst du den befehl evtl nochmal eingeben bitte
<stevieh> grep synap /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit  
<stevieh> so ists einfacher :-)
<eva1> diese anwenung ist nicht installiert
<stevieh> dann installier sie :-)
<eva1> ich werde sie folglich erst installieren
<stevieh> so isses
<eva1> soll ich das ergebnis hier posten?
<stevieh> die Zeile, die da rauskommt.
<eva1> Sie versuchen ein leeres Dokument zu senden, Abbruch.
<eva1> das kommt da raus
<stevieh> haha
<stevieh> ok, d.h. der findet gar kein synaptic dingens.
<eva1> ok
<stevieh>  dpkg -l | grep synaptic
<eva1> ich habe mir lubuntu gerade erst installiert
<eva1> nun erfolgte eine merkwürdige längere antwort des terminals
<stevieh> dpkg -l | grep synaptic | pastebinit
<eva1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10616491/
<kubine> eva1: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<stevieh> ok, daran liegts nicht
<stevieh> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<sash_> stevieh: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<stevieh> mir doch wurscht :_)
<eva1> ich versteh das nicht ganz mit dem paste
<eva1> soll ich das ergebnis vom terminal hier einfügen?
<stevieh> da kommt immer ein link raus, den wollen wir haben.
<eva1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10616499/
<kubine> eva1: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<eva1> bitteschön, und dankeschön
<stevieh> (**) FSPPS/2 Sentelic FingerSensingPad
<eva1> ?
<stevieh> das ist wohl eben kein synaptic
<eva1> hardware technisch kein 2 finger scrolling möglich ?
<stevieh> nö, treiber wohl
<eva1> haben Sie eine idee was ich da jetzt machen kann
<stevieh> erstmal nicht "Sie" sagen :-)
<eva1> ok
<eva1> hast du eine idee? :)
<stevieh> was isses denn für ein Laptop?
<eva1> gute frage, vorne steht olivetti drauf
<eva1> vorher war windwos 7 installiert
<stevieh> olivetti? *grmpf*... kein C64? :-)
<eva1> nein das wohl nicht
<eva1> wo kann ich denn die infos finden
<stevieh> gugl mal nach sentelic und ubuntu (14.10 oder 14.04). Das sieht alles nicht wirklich erbaulich aus.
<stevieh> so prinzipiell würde ich sagen. lerne ohne zwei finger scroll zu leben ;-)
<uni67> k1l_: :-(
<eva1> das scheint den nagel auf den kopf getroffen zu haben
<eva1> danke
<stevieh> leider ist es bei Linux immer noch so, dass man am besten schon beim HW kauf auf kompatibiluität achtet.
<eva1> ich dachte nämlich erst, ich installiere mal ubunt  um zu schauen obs da klappt. das scheint sich erübrigt zu haben
<stevieh> naja, wenn es nur das ist, ist das ja wirklich halb so wild....
<uni67> k1l_: muss der usb-stick zunächst formatier werden, bevo er beschriben wird?
<eva1> ja schlimm ists nicht, hatte mich nur am scrolling gewöhnt. aber danke
<stevieh> ne gute maus hauts raus ;-)
<eva1> ich bin auf eine scheinbare lösung gestoßen, mal schaun obs klappt
<eva1> fspc_1.0.1_i386.deb  treiber installiert
<eva1> interessanterweise funktioniert es nun bedingt
<uni67> k1l_: es wird gebootet. auf stick wird zugegriffen. installation startet nicht...
<uni67> k1l_: error 0400...
<qfqz> guten abend
<qfqz> kann aktuelle daily nicht booten. das verhalten ist eigenartig. Zuerst erhalte ich die auswahl ob ausprobieren oder installieren. Ich gehe auf ausprobieren. danach flackert der bildschirm und bleibt so eigenartig grau. muss rebooten
<qfqz> per reset
<Robert_Zenz> qfqz, meinst du mit "daily" 15.04?
<qfqz> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20150317.1/vivid-desktop-amd64.iso
<qfqz> SHA256SUM: 16756c8b7a39d964e7231eef9500d05df99600cc78e4d09e92cec3a2965a06ef 
<qfqz> exakter kann ich nicht antworten ;)
<Robert_Zenz> qfqz, support zu Vivid/15.04 ist in #ubuntu+1
<qfqz> okay
<uni67> k1l: 1GB stick für ubu-boot-stick war zu wenig!!!
<bekks> Und? :) Kein Grund für Herden von Satzzeichen :)
<uni67> bekks: frage: bekks=k1l_?
<bekks> uni67: Antwort: nein.
<uni67> bekks: :-)
<uni67> aber jetzt im ernst... ich habe die ubu-version 64bit auf dem stick. es bootet. wie bekomme ich /home auf ext.speicher medium, so dass ich die installation ohne /home alt in die installtion zu integrieren, hinbekomme?
<k1l> du wählst einfach manuelle partitionierung und nimmst deine alten partitionen nur beim /home wählst du halt explizit, dass es nicht formatiert werden soll.
<k1l> du hattest doch mehrere partitionen, oder?
<uni67> habe  LVM verwendet... 
<k1l> aso lvm, müsste prinzipiell genau so gehen. hab ich aber keine ahnung von
<uni67> ups. so einfach ist das?
<uni67> k1l: was ich nicht begreife, ist: /home ALT 32bit ------------- integration in 64bit... verläuft das wirklich so reibungslos? wird danach die /home NEU zu 64bit?
<k1l> ja
<uni67> k1l: sind die programme, die ich installiert habe, zb. audicity, audicious, skype, transmission bestandteile von home bzw. root? hoffe, habe mich richtig ausgedrück?
<k1l> die configs sind im /home. bzw die userconfigs. installieren musst du die trotzdem wieder
<uni67> k1l: werden die alten configs nach der neu-installation automatisch übrenommen und erkannt?
<uni67> k1l: wenn ich  /home ALT belasse
<k1l> ok nochmal zum mitdenken:
<uni67> k1l: gerne
<k1l> die userconfigs werden im /home gespeichert. wenn du die /home partition bei einem reinstall wieder als /home zuweist und sie explizit nicht formatieren lässt, dann sind die daten natürlich noch da und werden auch im system angenommen.
<uni67> k1l: antwort sehr übersichtlich und klar. deshalb wollte ich wissen, ob evtl. eine 100% installation sauberer ist? dann verschiebe ich /home (dateien) auf den stick. vielleicht gibt es dafür einen terminal-befehl. 1x hatte ich so etwas gemacht, und hatte auf dem stick 59GB daten drauf :-)))))))))
<uni67> k1l: an befehl errinere ich mich heute nicht mehr. aber von reinen daten - bilder fotos musi gab es max 1GB. vielleicht geht es sparsamer?
<k1l> du kannst auch einfach deine daten aus dem /home auf einen usb stick oder eine usb platte kopieren und nach dem reinstall wieder zurückkopieren was du wirklich brauchst.
<uni67> k1l: eigentlich hast Du recht.
<k1l> du kannst aber auch einfach beim reinstall wie beschrieben die alte home als neue home einbinden lassen.
<uni67> Danke k1l . Meine letzte frage für heute: bei der installation gibt es eine stelle ob ich die firmenSW und SW der 3Anbieter installieren soll. Soll man die 2kästchen anwählen oder lieber nicht? was ist die meinung des experten?
<k1l> ist deine entscheidung. ich wähle es immer an
<uni67> k1l: und keine nsa, cia, bnd freundliche SW eingefangen? :-))
<k1l> ja wenn du damit anfängst dann musst du auch jeden sourceode selber lesen
<uni67> k1l: langsam werde ich dezent schizofren :-))))))) danke für Deine unterstützung. bitte, drücke die daumen... bis dann.
#ubuntu-de 2015-03-18
<Perzeus> kannmir jemand sagen wie ich die hal-info installierenmuss
<koegs> sudo apt-get
<koegs> +inistall
<Perzeus> das habe ich gemacht es funzt nicht
<Perzeus> der daemon startet nicht
<koegs> !funzt > Perzeus 
<kubine> Perzeus: Musste nach dem Insten iwie confen, bis es vllt funzt u so weiter.
<Perzeus> hm
<Perzeus> geht ned
<koegs> Perzeus: du bist nicht zum ersten mal hier und solltest auch wissen das "geht nicht" keine qualifizierte Fehlermeldung ist
<Perzeus> ich habe die hal-infoinstalliert aber der daemon startet nicht
<koegs> also nochmal: was möchtest du eigentlich(!) erreichen und was glaubst du dafür tun zu müssen?
<geser> ist hal nicht schon länger abgeschafft? wie alt ist das System, dass es noch hal hat?
<Perzeus> ich will das drmin den flash player integrieren um rtl now 
<Perzeus> abspielen zu koennen 
<Perzeus> hal-info ist das neue paket
<koegs> hal-info reicht da nicht
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Adobe_Flash/DRM <- inbesondere den hinweis für 14.04 beachten
<kubine> koegs: Title: DRM › Adobe Flash › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Perzeus> sudo apt-get install hal 
<Perzeus> das zieht er bei mir nicht
<koegs> och mensch, liest du überhaupt den Artikel?
<Perzeus> offenbar versteh ich den nicht
<koegs> in 14.04 ist hal nicht mehr vorhanden, du musst das PPA nutzen, falls du hal unbedingt willst
<koegs> bitte auch den roten Kasten beachten
<Perzeus> geht nicht :_(
<Perzeus> trotz ppa adding
<koegs> !mf
<kubine> koegs: Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<koegs> oh, falscher trigger
<uni67> hallo an alle linux fetischisten!!!!!!!
<leszek> Hallo Schreihals
<uni67> leszek: hallo leszek : tu jacek placek
<uni67> leszek: auch linux fanatiker? :-)
<leszek> uni67: dies ist der Ubuntu Support channel, wenn du smalltalk machen möchtest, dann begib dich nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<uni67> k1l_: folgender Bericht: wi-fi netzwerke sichtbar!!!! :-)
<uni67> k1l_: wenn live-ubuntu gestartet...
<uni67> kann mir jemand sagen, welcher modul die funknetzwerke steuert?
<k1l_> kommt auf die exacte wlan karte drauf an
<uni67> k1l_: lspci?
<k1l_> ja
<uni67> k1l_: 08:03.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments PCIxx12 OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller?
<leszek> uni67: lspci | grep -i network
<leszek> das sollte dir netzwerkgeräte und hoffentlich auch den wlan chip anzeigen
<k1l_> uni67: pack mal das ganze lspci in einen pasteservice
<uni67> k1l_: frage: hast Du zugriff auf meine pastes von gestern? ich will den vergleich aller relevanten ausgaben, die ich dann mit den neuen, nach reinstallation, vergleichen möchte... mich interessiert der Hauptgrund, weshalb/was die Ursache für meine probleme war.
<uni67> leszek: danke. Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection (rev 61)
<uni67> k1l_: ich werde gleich/heute die reinstallation starten
<k1l_> !logs
<kubine> k1l_: Die Logs der Ubuntu Support- und Loco-Kanäle findest du unter: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<uni67> k1l_: verständnisfrage: mein kenntnisstand------> 64bit system sinnvoll wenn ram>4GB. gestern warst Du anderer meinung. wieso? gibt es eine kurze antwort auf das problem. mein laptop=3GB ram und ist NICHT :-( erweiterungsfähig..
<k1l_> uni67: ich habe dir gestern schon gesagt, dass dsa mit dem ram nichts zu tun hat
<k1l_> man kann unter ubuntu auch mit der 32bit version mehr als 4 gb nutzen, da es PAE kernel nutzt.
<uni67> k1l_: Du hast mich zwar beruhigt. danke dafür. ich möchte aber NUR verstehen :-)
<k1l_> das ist alles sehr technisch. ich glaube nicht, dass ich das "kurz" erklären kann, dass du das verstehst. aber sieh es mal so: ubuntu würde am liebsten gar keine 32bit version mehr veröffentlichen, wenn es nicht noch ein paar alte cpus geben würde, die nur 32bit können
<uni67> k1l_: das habe ich schon bei zeitschriften cds gemmerkt. fast nur 64bit versionen...
<uni67> k1l_: das mit der adressierung. klar, umfangreiches thema. ich versuche mich da rein zu fuchsen... pea kernel usw. thx
<k1l_> uni67: hier ein einfaches bild: http://origin.arstechnica.com/cpu/03q1/x86-64/images/combined-alu.png  für mehr musste halt wirklich ne menge text lesen
<uni67> k1l_: vielen dank dafür. super.
<uni67> k1l_: kann ich Dich nach der erfolgreichen reinstallation um deren überprüfung bitten. für evtl. weitere tipps wäre ich auch dankbar...
<k1l_> was willst du denn da überprüfen? entweder es läuft oder nicht
<uni67> k1l_: zb nützliche programme, an den kein ubuntu profi einfach vorbei gehen darf... ubuntu welt ist für mich neu...
<k1l_> !wiki > uni67 
<kubine> uni67: Unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ findest du ein sehr umfangreiches Wiki rund um Ubuntu
<k1l_> fang einfach mit benutzen an. und wenn du für eine aufgabe ein programm bruachst dann guckst du einfach was es da gibt
<uni67> kubine: ok. thx.
<uni67> k1l_: verstanden :-))
<uni67> bis später. gruß von der ostsee.
<hotzler> kann man ubuntu auf jedes smartphone machen?
<_moep_> nein
<hotzler> und auf welche dann?
<leszek> hotzler: spontan fallen mir nur nexus geräte ein, also nexus 4,5,7 und natürlich das bq aquaris e4.5, dass es ja auch als Ubuntu Variante gibt
<leszek> aber prinzipiell überall wo libhybris drauf läuft und die hardware unterstützt: https://wiki.merproject.org/wiki/Adaptations/libhybris
<kubine> leszek: Title: Adaptations/libhybris - Mer Wiki (at wiki.merproject.org)
<leszek> wobei nicht für jedes auch ein ubuntu touch os image bereit steht
<hotzler> ok danke euch das lass ich dann lieber und bleibe beim android. Mein handy macht das eh nicht mit
<hotzler> aber schön, dass einem hier geantwortet wird!
<_moep_> kann nur manchmal ne weile dauern *g*
<hotzler> schon ok , aber bei manch anderen linuxern kommt gar keine :) 
<_moep_> je nach zeit
<gebjgd> hotzler, die Antworte ist Ja
<gebjgd> hotzler, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<kubine> gebjgd: Title: Touch/Devices - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<hotzler> meins ist nicht in der liste drin 
<dreamon> Ich hab hier ne Kiste auf der nur Ubuntu und Blender läuft. Da ich nur diese Anwendung dort benötige und die Kiste etwas schwach auf der Brust ist. Würde ich gerne Ubuntu so optimieren, das möglichst viel Speicher dieser Anwendung zukommt.
<dreamon> Die Rechnenpower kommt von der Grafikkarte mit der ich Rendere. Die ist schön schnell. 
<_moep_> kommt drauf an, welche graka
<_moep_> und welchen treiber du nutzt
<dreamon> Mein problem ist nicht die Grafikkarte die läuft mit Cuda super. nur merke ich das wenn ich Rendere die Kiste fast nicht mehr bedienbar ist.
<_moep_> schon mal probiert, das mit nice zu beschränken?
<dreamon> Ich frage mich ob es vielleicht am Speicher liegt vom Rechner nur 2GB.. und die Grafikspielchen, sind ziemich Aufwändig
<dreamon> Die Grafikkarte macht das 2x schneller wie mein I7 Rechner mit der CPU
<gebjgd> dreamon, 2G für unity?
<dreamon> gebjgd, In dem fall Gnome-classic-session
<nagetier> dreamon, Speicher aufrüsten ist dabei keine Option?
<gebjgd> dreamon, das kannst du vergessen. einfach lxde installieren
<nagetier> wäre ein Anfang
<dreamon> gebjgd, Braucht gnome doch soviel?
<dreamon> Gui wäre mir eigentlich egal..
<gebjgd> dreamon, ich habe hier 8G Arbeitsspeicher auf meinem Rechner, verwende nur openbox + tint2 + wbar
<leszek> 2 GB sollten mit Gnome oder KDE Plasma kein Problem sein, man sollte nur genügend SWAP haben. Speicherfresser Nr.1 ist der Browser
<nagetier> aber will man 1/4 davon der GUI zusprechen?
<nagetier> wenn es nicht nötig ist..
<dreamon> Blender braucht schon auch Speicher. Doch es geht soweit, das ich nicht mal mehr die Maus schubsen kann, oder er eine Weil mit sich selbst beschäftigt ist
<leszek> wenn es nicht nötig ist reicht icewm mit offenem Browser
<nagetier> nice hört sich doch gut an
<leszek> entweder komfort oder minimalismus
<nagetier> er will ja blender nutzen, und nicht mehr
<dreamon> Blender ist Mehr als Komfort :)
<nagetier> ist blender nicht nur cli?
<nagetier> ok.. die Ausgabe wohl eher nicht
<dreamon> blender ist ein 3D Grafikprogramm der Extraklasse
<nagetier> dreamon, kauf RAM :)
<dreamon> Entwerfen tue ich an meinen Notebook .. aber Rendern, das muß ein Sklave machen..  
<nagetier> dreamon, das OS mit lxde benötigt ~100MB vom RAM, ich denke bei Gnome3 werden es eher 300-500MB sein
<leszek> blender hat ne vollständige gui
<nagetier> ok
<nagetier> aber mehr wird man auch durch den Wechsel nicht herausholen
<dreamon> Ein Versuch ist es Wert. Danke
<nagetier> dreamon, denke an nice, das dürfte in dem Fall helfen
<dreamon> nagetier, nice ist doch zum Verändern der Priorität von einzelnen Programmen?
<nagetier> ja, so das zB deine Maus anspricht
<dreamon> Hab ein Fenster angeklickt, jetzt warte ich seit 5Minuten, das er es ausführt :)
<nagetier> dreamon, das wird sich auf die Leistung von blender nicht spürbar auswirken
<nagetier> kann man die Nutzung von RAM in blender nicht begrenzen?
<dreamon> Doch das Kann man. Frage ist was ein guter Wert ist.
<nagetier> würde spontan 1G sagen
<nagetier> man kann sich ja heran tasten
<hotzler> hab auch noch was auch wenns nicht unbedingt hierher gehört. Ich hab auf meinem desktop-pc daheim arch-linux laufen, und immer wenn ich aus dem suspend aufwecke, dann geht vieles zeitverzögert z.b. scrollen im browser.
<dreamon> Könnte es sein, das die Auslagerungsdatei die ganze Zeit in Verwendung ist? In der Prozessanzeige ( in der Leiste zeigt Violett was an.) 
<nagetier> dreamon, aber es nicht zu setzen scheint keine gute Lösung bei 2GB RAM und Ubuntu :)
<nagetier> dreamon, schau was free und Konsorten sagt
<nagetier> dreamon, und ja, das kann gut sein.. jedenfalls verhält sich dein System so
<gebjgd> dreamon, 2GB RAM nicht mit Unity, KDE oder gnome3. einfach LXDE 
<jokrebel> LXDE bringt man sogar mit 64MB zum "laufen"
<dreamon> argh.. das pastebinit von free -m dauert immer noch..
<nagetier> :)
<nagetier> die drei Zeilen kannst auch hier pasten
<dreamon> Ich könnts höchstens abtippen.. an der Kiste kann ich nix machen.. die spielt mit sich selbst.
<dreamon> Speicher: 2000       1934      66   2  0  19
<dreamon> +/- Puffer/Cache: 1914              86
<dreamon> Auslagerungsdatei: 2043      797    1246
<nagetier> dreamon, ja, der Rechner arbeitet mit SWAP
<dreamon> Ohje.. ich seh grade in Blender hab ich 1500 Memory Cache Limit eingestellt.. 
<nagetier> dreamon, versuche +/- Puffer/Cache: 1914 auf einen niedrigen Wert zu bringen
<hotzler> ich bin wieder da! falls jemand von euch auf meine Frage geantwortet hat, mein internet war weg tut mir leid!
<nagetier> auf den boden mit dir
<dreamon> Reicht das nicht wenn ich das schon vor meiner Frau tue? :)
<dreamon> Ich hau mal lxde drauf.
<nagetier> hotzler, kam aber auch nix mehr
<hotzler> ok dann frag ich nochmal... 
<nagetier> dreamon, aber beende zuvor blender ;)
<dreamon> Kann ich irgendwo sehen, was das OS selbst an Speicher frist/benötigt.?
<nagetier> dreamon, ja, top wäre ein einfacher Ansatz
<nagetier> also grob kann man das dann ausrechnen
<hotzler> wenn ich daheim archlinux in den standby fahre, dann hängt nach dem aufwecken das system teilweise beim scrollen im browser z.B. bzw. es geht zeitverzögert
<hotzler> vielleicht ist das problem ja distributionsübergreifend anzugehen?
<dreamon> Welche Grafikkarte? 
<hotzler> ati hd 4350
<dreamon> Ok, da kann ich nicht mitreden..
<hotzler> oder 4450 weiß ich jetzt nicht genau
<hotzler> auf jeden fall der offene treiber also xf86
<nagetier> hotzler, und was tust du damit das aufhört?
<hotzler> ein reboot und alles ist wieder ok
<hotzler> aber das ist keine gute lösung
<dreamon> hui. Das LXDE hatte ich aber häßlicher in Erinnerung :)
<nagetier> hotzler, aber frage dazu besser in einem passenden Channel, das mag übergreifend sein, stört aber den Support hier und Lösungen werden evtl. auch unterschiedlich aussehen
<hotzler> jemand aus dem archlinux chat hatte ich schon gefragt aber da konnte mir auch keiner helfen leider. Und google hats auch nicht gebracht
<nagetier> dreamon, wenn du tatsächlich nur blender auf dem System nutzt, kannst auch ganz zu openbox gehen.. eine Taskleiste und Startmenü wirst du ja so kaum gebrauchen
<nagetier> aber viel macht sich das imo nicht mehr
<gebjgd> dreamon, openbox + tint2 
<nagetier> alles Ballast bei 2GB :)
<leszek> dreamon: lubuntu macht es schön, das lxde
<hotzler> ok ich werde das dann im anderen channel nochmal ansprechen . 
<nagetier> hotzler, ich kenne das auch, ist von HW zu HW unterschiedlich
<nagetier> und den eingesetzten Treibern
<hotzler> liegt bestimmt am grafiktreiber 
<nagetier> kann sein, teste es aus
<hotzler> ok
<nagetier> dann könnte man zumindest schon mal eingrenzen 
<hotzler> aber unter wheezy ( hab ich auf der anderen platte am selben pc) ist das nicht so und da ist es auch der quelloffene
<nagetier> hotzler, auch genau die selbe Kernel-Version?
<gebjgd> hotzler, kernel version sind aber die selbe
<hotzler> nein das nicht arch ist 3.18 und wheezy 3.2
<gebjgd> hotzler, deine Karte ist einfach für die 3.18 kernel zu alt
<hotzler> Das kann natürlich auch sein . 
<gebjgd> hotzler, hast du schon die proprietäre Treiber ausprobiert_
<gebjgd> ?
<hotzler> hätt ich gern . Habs aber nicht hinbekommen ! pacman will dann ne andere version von xorg-server und das hat nicht hingehauen
<gebjgd> hotzler, AUR
<jokrebel> pacman? hotzler? Es geht hier um kein Ubuntu?
<gebjgd> hotzler, das ist genau warum ich nicht mehr Arch verwende
<hotzler> eigentlich fühl ich mich bei debian und ubuntu gut aufgehoben! wollte halt mal ein rolling release ausprobieren
<gebjgd> hotzler, dann einfach Debian testing/sid
<hotzler> ja ich glaub ich lass es auch lieber wieder
<jokrebel> ...was dann aber bitte nebenan zu bequatschen wäre. Danke
<gebjgd> hotzler, aber Debian testing/sid ist eigentlich Ubuntu
<hotzler> ja stimmt schon . Mir persönlich gefällt halt debian von der philosophie her besser aber das ist ja geschmacksache
<hotzler> jokrebel: sorry!
<gebjgd> hotzler, ich habe selbe Arch für 5 Jahre verwendet, jetzt habe ich überall *ubuntu mit openbox tint2 wbar
<hotzler> 5 jahre ist ganz schön lang! 
<gebjgd> hotzler, ich habe schon keine Lust mehr, jeden Tag Update zu holen
<hotzler> dann hast du ja deine Erfahrungen gemacht
<hotzler> wie gesagt bei mir ist es nur ein experiment mal was anderes zu probieren aber server etc. laufen bei mir nur unter ubuntu oder debian
<jokrebel> gebjgd: Gilt übrigens bitte auch für Dich. 
<gebjgd> jokrebel, ja. klar.
<dreamon> Braucht Ubuntu eigentlich diesen Zeitgeist process zwingend? Ich les das immer wieder..
<jokrebel> dreamon: Findet man alles möglich dazu wenn man "zeitgeist ubuntu remove" in die Suchmaschine packt. zB. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1773332
<kubine> jokrebel: Title: [SOLVED] Any reason to keep Zeitgeist? (at ubuntuforums.org)
<jokrebel> dreamon: Überfliegt sich auch vieversprechend http://linuxaria.com/howto/how-to-remove-zeitgeist-in-ubuntu-and-why
<kubine> jokrebel: Title: » Linuxaria Everything about GNU/Linux and Open source How to remove Zeitgeist in Ubuntu and why (at linuxaria.com)
#ubuntu-de 2015-03-19
<fedorafan> kubine du redest zu viel
<fedorafan> !help
<kubine> fedorafan: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<fedorafan> jaaaa jetzt hab ich voll den überblick welecher armleuchter programmiert dich
<fedorafan> egal auch
<fedorafan> lol
<Goethe> Moin! Moin! Ich möchte ein SVN aufbauen. Der Server ist Ubuntu 14.04 Server mit Subversion als Software. Ich bin nach der Anleitung gegangen http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Subversion und es passiert Serverseitig auch was. Clientseitig nichts. Auf das SNV soll über das TortoiseSVN/Windows zugegriffen werden und genau hier scheitert es. Der Server ist testweise in einer VirtualBox und soll 
<Goethe> später auch eine echte Maschine eingesetzt werden.
<kubine> Goethe: Title: Subversion › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Goethe> Unable to connect to a repository at URL 'svn://192.168.1.112' Can't connect to host '192.168.1.112': Es konnte keine Verbindung herstellt werden, da der Zielcomputer die Verbindung verweigerte.
<Goethe> Nur rätsel ich leider rum und komme nicht weiter... :(
<koegs> welche art von Interface-Modus hat der Virtualbox-Rechner? NAT oder Bridge?
<Goethe> servus, bridge
<Goethe> ich kann die virtualbox anpingen, apache/php und ftp-dienste problemlos nutzen ... nur an subversion scheitert es noch
<koegs> ok, dann bin ich leider raus, da hab ich null erfahrung mit
<Goethe> ich auch, ich auch )))))
<Goethe> bischen Linux Erfahrung und 0 Ubuntu, wobei soll ja alles gleich sein -.-
<koegs> hast du es lokal in der virtualbox mit svn checkout probiert?
<Goethe> svn: E175002: Unerwarteter HTTP-Status 405 »Method Not Allowed« auf »/«
<Goethe> svn: E175002: Zusätzliche Fehler:
<Goethe> svn: E175002: PROPFIND-Anfrage auf »/« schlug fehl: 405 Method Not Allowed
<koegs> http://serverfault.com/questions/594424/subversion-on-apache-checkout-failed-405-method-not-allowed
<kubine> koegs: Title: svn - subversion on apache - checkout failed: 405 Method Not Allowed - Server Fault (at serverfault.com)
<Goethe> koegs: danke, schaue ich mir an. Scheint ein apache2 Problem zu sein.
<eTeddy> hi
<eTeddy> hm... wie kann ich herausfinden ob meine serielle schnittstelle hinüber ist oder die vom APU 1D4 (Alix)?
<ub_umstieg> Guten Morgen.Wo finde ich unter 14.04 die prozessorenauslastung
<apollo13> konsole aufmachen und top oder htop eintippen
<ub_umstieg> es gab bei 10.04 eine schöne Systemüberwachung mit allen nötigen Daten
<k1l> die gibts immernoch
<k1l> systemüberwachung oder system monitor.
<eTeddy> kann mir jemand ein ordentliches Programm für die serielle Konsole empfehlen? minicom zeigt alles verschoben an. und putty in ner virtualbox kann ja nun nicht wirklich die Lösung sein ;-)
<jokrebel> eTeddy: ist minicom und putty nicht was für Microsoft-Betriebssysteme?
<koelner> jokrebel: putty gibt es auch für linux
<jokrebel> koelner: Unter Ubuntu gibt es genug echte Linux-Konsolen zu bekommen.
<koegs> man kann aber zugeben das putty recht bequem ist um mal eben den USB-zu-Seriell-Adapter zu benutzen :)
<_Doktor_> Hallo zusammen. Ich habe Ubuntu 14.02 LTS installiert. Mein Problem ist, dass die Maschine alle x Tage (x = 1 - 7) stehen bleibt. Ist das eher ein Problem von Kernel  & Co. oder vom Speicher....wie bekommt man das raus?
<k1l> am besten in die logs in /var/log gucken was da los war/ist.
<k1l> läuft die kiste durch oder reboot, suspend, standby?
<_Doktor_> kiste läuft weiter
<_Doktor_> ist einfach nicht mehr zu erreichen (remote)
<_Doktor_> auch am Bildschirm vor ort geht nix mehr
<k1l> was sagen diue logs?
<_Doktor_> welches von den 100 logs sollte ich mir anschauen?
<k1l> hast du neu gebootet nach dem vorfall?
<k1l> wenn ja dann das dmesg.0 oder dmesg.1
<_Doktor_> alles klar. werde ich mir mal anschauen
<eTeddy> öhm wo packt man am besten sowas wie: alias dir='ls -al --color=auto' rein, dass es für alle verfügbar ist und beim update/upgrade nicht überschrieben wird (Debian)?
<k1l_> #debian :)
<eTeddy> wo wäre denn der platz bei ubuntu?
<k1l_> /etc/bashrc, aber bitte ab jetzt mit dem debian support in #debian bleiben und nicht tricksen um es hier beantwortet zu bekommen. das demotiviert sonst die leute hier wenn man erst checken muss welches OS da wirklich benutzt wird
<eTeddy> k1l_:  habs unter /etc/profile.d/ in nen separates Skript gepackt
<hotzler> Hallo hallo!
<uni67> k1l_: ist btrfs heute so ausgereift, dass man dieses format ohne bedenken verwenden kann?
<k1l_> nicht für anfänger
<k1l_> werd erstmal mit einem normalen ubuntu warm bevor du hier zu träumen anfängst
<uni67> k1l_: /boot=ext3, /=ext4, /home=ext4, swap=swap, OK?
<k1l_> warum hast du denn nen /boot?
<uni67> k1l_: LVM
<k1l_> achso
<uni67> pflicht
<k1l_> lvm? nee das ist nicht pflicht
<uni67> k1l_: lvm freiwillig, deshalb /boot ca. 250mb pflicht... das war gemeint:-)
<uni67> k1l_: nach der installation: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get distr-upgrade
<uni67> k1l_: bist Du einverstanden?
<jokrebel> uni67: Da ist ein r zuviel
<nagetier> uni67, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade
<uni67> jokrebel: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jokrebel> nagetier: weshalb erst upgrade?
<nagetier> jokrebel, mache ich immer so, um vorerst die normalen Updates zu bekommen, und dann erst die zurückgehaltenen
<uni67> jokrebel: erst update
<jokrebel> uni67: ja
<uni67> danach upgrade
<jokrebel> also ich mach immer dist-upgrade
<nagetier> ok
<uni67> jokrebel: frage: ist die aktualiesierung der pakte-liste (update) bestandteil des dist-updrade-s?
<jokrebel> nein
<uni67> jokrebel:  angeblich nicht... aber ich bin anfänger...
<jokrebel> uni67: Falls Du mein "..weshalb erst upgrade?" meintest; das war an nagetier gerichtet ;-)
<uni67> jokrebel: ok. deshalb erklärt sich  die reihenfolge von selbst, oder? :-)
<jokrebel> uni67: Deine Befehlsfolge nehm ich genau so immer her.
<uni67> jokrebel: ssssssssssssooooooooooooooooooory
<nagetier> reicht bei && verbundenen Befehlen nicht auch ein sudo am Anfang?
<koegs> nein
<nagetier> ansonsten vergaß ich eines ;)
<nagetier> ok
<uni67> usp... und die helligkeitsregulierung funktioniert jetzt einwand frei... super!!!!
<Tino> Hallo ich hoffe das ist der Deutsch raum 
<Tino> Deutsche
<rumpel> Hoffnung erfüllt
<Tino> ich habe ein problem mit mein ubuntu 
<Tino> ich habe ein sehr langsamen rechner und der hat problme mit den unity 
<Tino> was kann man da machen ?
<Tino> er hat auch kein Internet 
<stevieh1> lubuntu installieren.
<Tino> in moment 
<Tino> kann ich von Ubuntu auch libuntu updaten 
<Tino> auf 
<rumpel> Tino, desktop umgebung wechseln, z.B. lxde, wie stevieh1 vorschlägt. Lxde ist sehr "schlank" und läuft auch auf ziemlich alten Kisten recht flott.
<rumpel> Tino, ja, aber du brauchst internet dafür. Oder holst dir einen Lubuntu installer andersweitig.
<Tino> kann man das auch als paket runterladen und per stick auf die kiste machen 
<Tino> lxde meine ich 
<Tino> weil die kiste hat kein i net
<stevieh1> lubuntu cd besorgen und von dort lxde installieren
<Tino> okay danke 
<Tino> lade die iso mal runter 
<k1l_> für langsame kisten sollte man eh von anfang an Lubuntu nehmen.
<Tino> okay
<noxs> windows als vm oer virtualbox - spricht was dagegen? oder ne alternative für virtualbox als vorschlag?
<_moep_> kommt immer drauf an, was du damit vor hast
<noxs> habe gerade schon gesehen, kein rdp in der OSE version?
<noxs> ich glaube, ich gebe mal QEMU und virt-manager ne chance
<uni67> besitze den intel-grafik chip. warum sind bei mir die folgenden ordner nicht zu finden: /etc/X11/xorg.conf & /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf ?
<k1l_> uni67: hast du ein problem mit dem grafiktreiber?
<k1l_> bzw hast du ein problem mit der anzeige an sich?
<uni67> k1l_: nicht ganz. ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob der jetzige stand optimal ist...
<k1l_> ok, dann lass die finger davon
<k1l_> der intel treiber ist bereits im kernel integriert (da intel mi dem linux kernel zusammen arbeitet). wenn du da als anfänger rumfummelst wird es nur schlechter
<k1l_> und die xorg.conf wird schon länger nicht mehr benutzt. also bitte nicht irgendwelchen howtos von 1990 folgen, die dir nach wildem rumfummeln versprechen dass alles 100mal schneller ist
<uni67> ok. grund: bei letzter installation konte ich die helligkeit nicht einstellen. früher gab es soga ein black-screen beim booten. ich musste damals alles auf den umwegen lösen.. deshalb habe ich nachgeschaut und dieses entdeckt.. 
<uni67> k1l_: grundsätzlich gebe ich Dir recht...
<k1l_> versuche nicht was zu verbessern was nicht kautt ist. gerade als anfänger.
<uni67> k1l_: Du bist mein wegweiser.. ich befolge Deine ratschläge (die dazu noch um sonst sind) :-)
<uni67> k1l_: kannst Du mir irgendwelche systemprogramme empfehlen, die nützlich sind und aus Deiner sicht nicht fehlen dürfen... ????
<uni67> k1l_: gibt es so etwas wie ein MUSS ubuntu paket?
<k1l_> benutze ubuntu. wenn du ein programm bruachst guck nach was es da gibt.
<uni67> k1l_: bin von ubu begeistert. meine ubu-horizonte sind jedoch stark eingegrenzt. für jeden tipp bin ich dankbar:-)
<k1l_> !einsteiger > uni67 
<kubine> uni67: Informationen zu Einsteiger finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger
<k1l_> blick ins wiki lohnt immer
<uni67> k1l_: hab ich für verwirrung gesorgt? ---------- !einsteiger > uni67
<uni67> kubine: thx
<uni67> wieso seid ihr rot unterlegt?
<uni67> VIPs?
<uni67> meine ich k1l_ + kubine 
<misterx_> hiho
<Robert_Zenz> uni67, vermutlich dein IRC Client der alle Erwaehnungen deines Namens rot unterlegt.
<misterx_> hab mein pw für ubuntu 12.04 vergessen, bin im wiederherstellungsmodusmenü aber wenn ich auf root gehe kommt die meldung: give root password for maintenace or give control-d to continue - ist ubuntu verschlüsselt?
<Robert_Zenz> misterx_, fuer gewoehnlich nicht, hast du das Ding normal installiert?
<misterx_> Robert_Zenz: denke schon
<Robert_Zenz> misterx_, hast du am root account rumgepfuscht?
<misterx_> möglich allerdings dann vor einem halben jahr oder so
<Robert_Zenz> misterx_, tja, kannst du dich noch an das root passwort erinnern?
<misterx_> hm ka o ich eines eingerichtet habe
<misterx_> kann man das raus bekommen?
<misterx_> also ins system komm ich noch rein die anmeldung ist ohne pw abfrage
<Robert_Zenz> misterx_, warte mal...du meinst es ist eine automatische Anmeldung auf deinem Konto aktiv, und du hast jetzt dein PW vergessen?
<misterx_> naja wollte das passwort für updates nehmen
<misterx_> über das terminal
<misterx_> oder aber andere einstellungen als irgendwann brauch ich das pw so oder so ;)
<Robert_Zenz> misterx_, nein, nein, warte mal. ist das so oder nicht?
<misterx_> Robert_Zenz: ja in das system komme ich
<Robert_Zenz> misterx_, dann hast du kein problem, jeder Benutzer darf sein eigenes PW aendern.
<Robert_Zenz> misterx_, ach vergiss es, der fragt ja nach dem PW.
<misterx_> :)
<Robert_Zenz> misterx_, tja spontan wuerde ich dir da chroot ueber ein live system vorschlagen.
<misterx_> deswegen halt über widerherstellungsmodus aber da kommt haLT GIVE ROOT PW FOR MAINTENANCE
<misterx_> k
<electricblue> Hi, ich möchte emacs 24.4 aus den Sourcen bauen und installieren. Ist dazu notwendig ein bereits per apt-get installiertes emacs zu deinstallieren, oder kommen die sich nicht in die Quere?
<Robert_Zenz> misterx_, ist vermutlich die schnellste Loesung. Und wenn das weider geht, nachschauen was mit dem root Konto ist. ;)
<misterx_> aber warum kommt diese meldung
<Robert_Zenz> misterx_, vermutlich hast du mal ein root passwort gesetzt.
<misterx_> okay
<misterx_> thx
<misterx_> Robert_Zenz: kann man das raus bekommen ob eines gesetzt wurde?
<Robert_Zenz> misterx_, weisz ich jetzt nicht auswendig ehrlich gesagt, bin mir aber sicher das es dazu einen Wiki artikel gibt oder zumindest einen groszen Foren thread.
<uni67> gib es ein lvm-verwaltungsprogram für ubuntu? (keine verwaltung über terminal) ? 
<uni67> so etwas wie gparted für lvm
<misterx_> Robert_Zenz: zeigt mir das terminal mit dem befehl ID alle nutzer an?
<uni67> bunt. selbsterklärend. für IQ-minderbemittelte.. eben für mich!!!
<Robert_Zenz> misterx_, puh...sollte, imZweifelsfall cat /etc/passwd
<misterx_> Robert_Zenz: root:x:0:0:root/root:/bin/bash ist dort ein pw gesetzt?
<Robert_Zenz> misterx_, dafuer musst du in /etc/shadow schauen
<misterx_> keine berechtigung ;(
<misterx_> funktioniert das noch unter 12.04 ? http://agentur-lindner.com/2008/07/ubuntu-und-das-fehlende-root-password/
<kubine> misterx_: Title: Ein fsck unter Ubuntu bei Festplattenproblemen auch ohne root-Passwort (at agentur-lindner.com)
<jokrebel> misterx_: Ich mach nötiges fsck immer per Live-Medium. Ist die beste und sicherste Variante meiner Meinung nach.
<misterx_> jokrebel: wollte eigentlich nur mein pw ändern, ka ob du oben shcon mit gelesen hast
<jokrebel> jokrebel: Auch dies würd ich per chroot von einer Live-Umgebung aus tun.
<misterx_> hm kann ich leider nicht
<misterx_> jokrebel: welche distri sollte ich verwenden und kannst du mich dann durch leiten? ;)
<jokrebel> misterx_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Zugangsdaten_vergessen und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo sollten Dir da weiterhelfen können.
<kubine> jokrebel: Title: Zugangsdaten vergessen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<misterx_> ach so
<misterx_> okay
<misterx_> welche schlanke distri soll ich hemen?
<jokrebel> misterx_: Idealerweise natürlich die selbe Distribution (oder neuer)
<misterx_> k
<misterx_> jokrebel: dann einfach live cd modus wählen?
<jokrebel> ja
<misterx_> okay bleib mir aber bitte noch erhlaten ;)
<misterx_> ich versuchs mal
<jokrebel> hier steht wie Du das gesetzte Root-Passwort wieder los wirst: http://www.debianadmin.com/enable-and-disable-ubuntu-root-password.html
<kubine> jokrebel: Title: Enable and Disable Ubuntu Root Password (at www.debianadmin.com)
<misterx_> jokrebel: ich weis nicht ob ich überhaupt eins gesetzt habe
<bekks> passwd -l :)
<bekks> Dann füh einfach ein sudo passwd -l aus.
<bekks> *führ
<misterx_> menno jetzt hab ich gerade die live cd gestratet
<bekks> Ja und? Boote Sie, geh in ein chroot, und für passwd -l aus.
<misterx_> okay dann erhalte ich > under cursor blinkt
<misterx_> und der*
<jokrebel> bekks: Er hat ja auch das sudo-Passwort nicht mehr ;-)
<bekks> sudo-Passwort? Du meinst sicher sein Benutzerpasswort.
<bekks> Oder? :)
<jokrebel> ja
<jokrebel> sprich Passwort des Users der sudo-Rechte hätte ...
<bekks> Livecd booten, chroot betreten, passwd -l für root, und dann noch das Userpasswort zurücksetzen :)
<misterx_> jokrebel: passwd: user "" does not exist
<bekks> misterx_: Wenn du was genau tust?
<misterx_> in der live cd im terminal auf root gewechselt
<misterx_> dann mount -o remount,rw /
<misterx_> passwd username
<bekks> Das ist ziemlich sinnlos.
<misterx_> hm
<bekks> Du versuchst einen User auf der Livecd zu ändern.
<bekks> Du musst zwangsweise schon ein chroot bauen und betreten.
<misterx_> der nicht vorhanden ist...
<bekks> ??
<bekks> Blödsinn.
<bekks> Dein User ist auf der Livecd nicht vorhanden.
<misterx_> genau das mienet ich
<bekks> Bau ein chroot und betrete es, dann ist der User auch vorhanden.
<bekks> !chroot > misterx_ 
<kubine> misterx_: Informationen zu chroot finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot
<misterx_> bekks: kenne das default wurzelverzeichnis nicht
<bekks> Dann finde es heraus.
<bekks> sudo blkid und fdisk -l sollten Dir dabei helfen.
<misterx_> bekks: chroot /mnt/dev/sda1 /bin/bash -i
<misterx_> cannot change root directory to /mnt/dev/sda1: no such file or diretory
<bekks> Wieso sollte es /mnt/dev/sda1 auch geben?
<misterx_> ohne dev?
<bekks> Nicht raten :)
<misterx_> ka syntax ist mir mnt laut wiki
<bekks> Mounte alle notwendigen Dateisysteme (und dein / nach /mnt), dann reicht ein chroot /mnt /bin/bash
<misterx_> bekks: geht alles nicht
<bekks> "geht alles nicht" sagt nichts aus.
<bekks> Was genau versuchst du, was genau geht nicht?
<misterx_> krieg das halt nicht gemountet
<jokrebel> misterx_: Du must die Anleitung _haarklein_ richtig befolgen, sonst wird das nichts.
<bekks> Was genau versuchst du, was genau geht nicht?
<jokrebel> misterx_: Und wenn Du schon zig Sachen falsch versucht hattest ist meist besser noch mal von vorne anzufangen (reboot)
<bekks> Ist es nicht.
<bekks> DAs ist kein Windows.
<bekks> Wir müssen allerdings wissen, was genau da versucht wird, und welches Ergebnis es hat - "geht alles nicht" sagt halt genau nichts aus.
<bekks> :)
<jokrebel> bekks: Wenn er nicht mal mehr weis, was er wohin (oder auch nicht) gemounted hat? oO
<bekks> Bisher hat er dazu genau nichts gesagt.
<bekks> Und ein einfaches "df -h" sagt das sehr genau, was wohin gemounted wurde.
<misterx_> chroot /mnt/dev/sda1 /bin/bash -i 
<misterx_> so?
<bekks> NICHT raten.
<bekks> Das war vorhin schon falsch und ist jetzt auch falsch.
<bekks> Was ist die Ausgabe von "df -h"?
<bekks> bzw. von "mount"?
<misterx_> chroot VERZEICHNIS BEFEHL  
<bekks> Was ist die Ausgabe von "df -h"?
<bekks> bzw. von "mount"?
<misterx_> hab auf der live cd kein internet
<bekks> Dann benutz einen USB Stick oder tipp es ab :)
<misterx_> bis jetzt wurde noch nichts gemountet weil ja immer eine fehlermeldung ...
<bekks> Dann solltest du jetzt den Artikel zu chroot nochmal komplett lesen.
<bekks> Dort steht sehr genau drin, dass du vorher bestimmte Dinge mounten musst.
<bekks> Hier zum Beispiel, unter "Weiterführende Links": http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot/Live-CD
<kubine> bekks: Title: Live-CD › chroot › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<misterx_> okay danke
<misterx_> zeigt jetzt den user an
<bekks> WAS zeigt jetzt den User an?
<bekks> Bekomme ich bitte auch mal Antworten auf meine Fragen?
<misterx_> bekks: doch nicht benutzer nicht vorhanden
<misterx_> obwohl im home verzeichnis mit ls der user steht
<bekks> Ok, du hast noch genau EINEN Versuch, mir zu sagen, WAS du da tust.
<misterx_> bekks: ich hab das filesystem jetzt eingebunden
<misterx_> im starter ist es abgebildet
<misterx_> öhm sudo mkdir /media/LL
<misterx_> sodu mount /dev/sda1 /media/LL
<misterx_> dann: chroot /media/LL /bin/bash -i
<bekks> Dann hast du den Artikel wieder nicht komplett gelesen.
<bekks> Da fehlen diverse Mounts.
<misterx_> okay
<misterx_> bekks: ka
<misterx_> samba und nfs ist doch was anderes?
<bekks> Wie kommst du jetzt auf Samba und NFS?
<bekks> Hättest du ENDLICH MAL die Güte und zu sagen was du da TUST?
<bekks> *uns
<misterx_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab
<kubine> misterx_: Title: fstab › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<misterx_> ich hab jetzt nichts getan 
<bekks> Also auch nichts gemounted, so wie es in dem zweiten Artikel steht?
<misterx_> nur wie oben genannt
<bekks> Und die "Zusätzliche Schritte" hast du natürlich nicht ausgeführt?
<jokrebel> misterx_: Wir kennen den fstab-Artikel ;-) Aber Du sollst Dich _haarklein_ an den chroot-Artikel halten - " misterx_ | ich hab jetzt nichts getan" wir auch keinerlei Erfolg bringen 
<misterx_> jokrebel: aber der fstab artikel ist doch ein unterartiel oder nicht?
<misterx_> wat ist das für eine wiki
<bekks> misterx_: Wie wäre es, wenn du mal http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot/Live-CD liest und tust, was da drin steht?
<kubine> bekks: Title: Live-CD › chroot › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Da steht ALLES drin, was du zu tun hast, um ein chroot von einer Livecd aus zu betreten. 
<jokrebel> misterx_: Mag sein das das irgendwo verlinkt ist; für Dein Vorhaben aber grade absolut unwichtig.
<misterx_> ok
<misterx_> das alles fürn pw reset...
<bekks> Jam weil du keine Fragen beantwortest, nicht liest, etc.
<jokrebel> misterx_: Sind gefühlt keine 10 Zeilen und wär schon lang erledigt *seufz*
<misterx_> nicht liest? ich hab oben angefangen
<bekks> Und dann mitten drin aufgehört, und ganz unten weitergemacht.
<bekks> Das nenne ich "nicht lesen".
<misterx_> sudo parted -l 
<misterx_> unable to resolve host ubuntu
<bekks> Und?
<bekks> Was ist die Ausgabe von "sudo parted -l"?
<misterx_> das ist die ausgabe: unable to resolve host ubuntu
<jokrebel> misterx_: Und das ist ein Ubuntu?
<misterx_> ja
<misterx_> 12.04
<bekks> WAs ist die Ausgabe von "sudo fdisk -l"?
<misterx_> konnte /proc/partitions nicht öffnen
<jokrebel> misterx_: 12.04.was? Zeig mal ein "lsb_release -a" in einem NoPasteService
<jokrebel> !pasten > mister
<kubine> mister: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntu.com/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<bekks> misterx_: Dann zeig uns die Ausgabe von "sudo blkid".
<misterx_> jokrebel: 12.04
<misterx_> desciption: ubuntu 12.04.3
<misterx_> release: 12.04
<misterx_> codename: precise
<bekks> Warum benutzt du keinen Pastebin?
<misterx_> kein internet
<bekks> Und wie hast du es ohne Internet geschafft, die Daten SO SCHNELL einzutippen?
<bekks> Veralbern können wir uns übrigens alleine.
<misterx_> hä?
<apollo13> nene, bekks braucht da schon hilfe für :þ
<misterx_> hab ich eben abgetippt
 * jokrebel geht jetzt was anderes machen *doppelseufz*
 * bekks wendet sich auch wieder wichtigeren Dingen zu.
<misterx_> wassn nu?
<bekks> Du ignorierst ALLES was man Dir sagt, das ist.
<misterx_> ja misterx_ schnapp dir aufjedenfall ne live cd damit klappt es hundert pro ;)
<bekks> ICh habe dazu keine Lust mehr, und mache jetzt was anderes, wichtigeres.
<misterx_> hab doch versucht das zu beantworten
<misterx_> okay trotzdem danke
<misterx_> ausgabe von sudo blkid = sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu
<misterx_> vllt kann jemand anderes helfen
#ubuntu-de 2015-03-20
<Judge> Hallo zusammen! Ich hätte mal eine Frage an die SSH-Experten ... ich habe zuhause einen Heimserver mit Ubuntu hinter einer UnityMedia - Leitung. Leider vertreibt UnityMedia seit neuestem nur noch IPv6 Anschlüsse, welche mit einer Kompatibilitäts-Schicht irgendwie auf eine geteilte IPv4 gemapped werden ... die Details habe ich nicht ganz verstanden; Resultat ist jedoch, das Port-Forwardings 
<Judge> nicht mehr funktionieren.
<dadrc> Und überall anders hast du kein funktionierendes v6?
<dadrc> Das wäre ja die einfachste Lösung
<Judge> Ich betreibe ausserdem einen kleinen Server mit festen IPs bei einem Mietserver-Anbieter. Ich möchte jetzt von meinem Mietserver zwei Ports per SSH-Gateway auf meinen Heimserver mappen, so das wenn ich z.B. mich auf Port 22222 meines Mietservers verbinde auf dem (getunnelten) Port 22 meines Heimservers verbinde.
<Judge> Das klappt auch ganz gut, allerdings verstehe ich eines nicht: Ich verwende folgenden Befehl dafür: "ssh -NT -o ServerAliveInterval=60 -o ExitOnForwardFailure=yes -o StrictHostKeyChecking=no -R 188.138.66.68:22222:127.0.0.1:22"
<Judge> Anschließend funktioniert das auch, allerdings scheint das die erste IP zu ignorieren: Ergebnis ist, das Port 22222 auf 0.0.0.0 gebunden wird; sprich: Auf allen IPs.
<Judge> Ich würde das wirklich gerne nur auf der einen, angegebenen IP binden; was mache ich falsch?
<dadrc> Gute Frage. Sieht eigentlich richtig aus
<Judge> So sieht das anschließend auf dem Server aus : http://pastebin.com/kW4YTRGT
<kubine> Judge: Title: ~ # netstat -tunelp | grep 22222 tcp 0 0 0.0.0.0:22222 0. - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Judge> dadrc: Zu Deiner Frage: Ich möchte gerne auf IPv4 bleiben.
<Judge> dadrc: Der Kompatibilität zu anderen System wegen.
<dadrc> Judge, hab was. 
<dadrc> Guck mal in der sshd config, auf welchem Wert GatewayPorts steht
<Judge> dadrc: Auf "yes"
<dadrc> Setz mal auf "clientspecified", start den sshd neu
<dadrc> Dann sollte es klappen
<Judge> Yo - den dritten Parameter habe ich in der man page glatt überlesen ...
<Judge> Das wird es 100% sein - vielen Dank! :)
<dadrc> gerne
<Judge> Perfekt - tut genau was es soll.
<setra> hello, kann mir jemand bei udev helfen? Ich würde gerne wenn eine externe usb hdd angesteckt wird ein kommando triggern
<dadrc> aber?
<setra> ich weiss nicht wie ich es machen soll generisch externe usb hdd geräte erkennen
<setra> gibts da ein tutorial für 14.10, hab schon einiges gefunden aber ich hab kein udevinfo mehr nur udevadm
<dadrc> `udevinfo` ist jetzt `udevadm info`
<dadrc> KERNEL=="sd?1", SUBSYSTEMS=="usb" sollte alle USB-Platten erwischen
<dadrc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/udev schon angegucktß
<kubine> dadrc: Title: udev › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<setra> danke mach ich sofort
<setra> könnte ich auch mit RUN+="mount -a" im anschluss alle in fstab eingetragenen platten dorthin mounten wo sie hingehören?
<dadrc> Ich würd komplette Pfade (also /bin/mount) benutzen, aber sonst, wüsste nicht, was dagegen spricht
<setra> cool, danke
<setra> gibts auch eine möglichkeit wenn ich eine platte abstecke dass sie ungemountet, respektive das alle mounts aktualisiert werden
<setra> weil nun stecke ich eine platte ab und der mountpoint bleibt bestehen und wenn man drauf zugreift - block io error
<stevieh> ich würde sagen, nicht wirklich.
<dadrc> ACTION=="remove", SUBSYSTEM=="usb"
<dadrc> Eventuell mit Kernel
<dadrc> Musst du mal gucken, ob das beim Remove-Event dabei ist, weiß ich nicht aus dem Kopf
<dadrc> setra, ↑
<setra> ich hab platten abgesteckt und nun weiss ich nicht welcher mountpoint zu welchem drive gehört... ich dachte an das pendent zu mount -a quasi umount -a, aber das wäre letal wie man mir zugestand
<dadrc> setra, eventuell ist autofs das, was du eigentlich suchst
<dadrc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/USB-Datentr%C3%A4ger_automatisch_einbinden#Mit-Hilfe-von-autofs
<kubine> dadrc: Title: USB-Datenträger automatisch einbinden › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<setra> ein kommando das quasi alle mountpoints durchguckt und schaut ob das laufwerk noch da ist, wenn nicht ein umount drauf macht
<k1l> wenn die schon abgesteckt sind ist das doch eh schon egal
<setra> naja, das problem liegt eher daran das alles so aussieht als ob alles gut ist. das verzeichnis ist da, es lässt sich ein ls machen.. alles gut, bis m an eine file op startet
<k1l> ist die platte abgesteckt? was sagt dmesg zu dem abstecken?
<setra> dmesg sagt reset auf superspeed device und das das arme power-management gepierced wird (impacted ist)
<setra> dadrc, autofs klingt vielversprechend
<bekks> NEin. :)
<bekks> ERST unmounten, dann abstecken. Es gibt keinen anderen Weg, um das FS nicht zu beschädigen.
<setra> bekks, ja bin voll bei dir, aber es ist passiert und nun gibt es da einige mountpoints wenn man df aufruft und ich weiss nicht welche platte da welche war.
<setra> bekks, das heisst es gibt kein autounmount nach disconnect?
<bekks> Ja, und jetzt musst du die manuell unmounten-
<bekks> autounmount NACH disconnect ist Schwachsinn.
<noxs> jemand hier mit vm erfahrung? 
<bekks> Man will immer zuerst unmounten und disconnecten.
<bekks> noxs: Wir haben unglaublich viel Erfahrung mit Umfragen.
<dariebi> Hallo Leute. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit bei der auch ein Anfänger wie ich es schafft, Nicht mehr benötigte Systeme aus dem Bootloader zu löschen? (ubuntu Lts14.04)
<setra> bekks, kein schwachsinn, da sonst noch weitere leichen produziert werden, quasi fallback solution damit nich noch mehr unheil passiert (ein backup von dem mountpoint)
<bekks> "backup vom mountpoint" ergibt keinerlei Sinn.
<noxs> ich habe ne win7vm unter qemu und virt-manager am laufen - die performance lässt aber extrem zu wünschen übrig....also nicht wirklich praktikabel. ich tippe auf IO, das host system ist nen i5, 4gb ram
<noxs> 256 gb ssd
<bekks> noxs: ich tippe auf qemu. :)
<_moep_> darf ich auch nen tipp abgeben?
<noxs> aber es ah okay, das war z.b. eine erhoffte aussage! :)
 * _moep_ hides
<bekks> noxs: Nimm einen Hypervisor, und keinen Emulator. :)
<noxs> thx
<setra> danke für eure hilfe, habe alles ungemountet (manuell) alles wieder angesteckt und ein mount -a gemacht. Alles wieder gut
<stevieh> dariebi: systeme oder kernel oder was?
<dariebi> stevieh: die Systeme habe ich bereits deinstalliert, aber im Bootloader werden mir die Booteinträge noch immer angezeigt.
<stevieh> hmm... dann sollte ein update-grub bzw. update-grub2 reichen...
<dariebi> ok, super danke, werde ich gleich mal ausprobieren
<dariebi> stevieh: Hat geklappt, danke für deine Hilfe! :-)
<noxs> gibt es irgendwelche tools, mit denen ich per konsole einen areca raid controller ansteuern bzw. abfragen kann?
<koegs> noxs: da gibt es was von areca selber
<koegs> ftp://ftp.areca.com.tw/RaidCards/AP_Drivers/Linux/CLI/
<noxs> koegs: thx für den link
<uni67> k1l_: 64bit läuft einwandfrei fasto so schnell wie eine russsiche ss20-nuklear-inter-konti-rakete :-) die helligkeit des bildschirmes ist so kräftig, fast wie der exxxplosionsblitz der eben erwähnten ... wie reduziere  ich die helligkeit um 50% beim start?
<uni67> k1l_: cat /sys/class/backlight/*/actual_brightness
<uni67> k1l_: aber dieser ordner ist es nicht...
<uni67> k1l_: irgendein intellektueler  Ansatz einer Lösung in Sicht? 
<uni67> k1l_: bsiert auf verfestigtem Knowhow-Linux-Grund... :-) danke
<Hootch> Hi, kann mir einer "für Dummies" erklären, was ein Raid 50 ist?
<uni67> k1l_: ich habs
<k1l_> uni67: du solltest einfach in den raum fragen, ich lese hier nicht immer mit. so fühlen sich auch andere angesprochen und könnten helfen.
<geser> Hootch: das ist ein RAID 0  von zwei RAID 5-Arrays (siehe auch den Wikipedia-Artikel zum Thema RAID)
<uni67> k1l_: verstanden:-)
<stevieh> Hootch: und das frags du am besten im Kanal daneben.
<Hootch> geser: danke :) grad auch verstanden
<uni67> hat es überhaupt einen sinn, sich den Intel(R) Graphics Installer for Linux* zu holen, wenn ubuntu mit intel diesbezüglich kooperieren? es geht um die aktualität der treiber...
<k1l_> uni67: repariere nicht was nicht kaputt ist.
<uni67> verstanden:-)
<stevieh> uni67: und der Intel-Treiber hat AFAIK nix mit der Helligkeit zu tun.
<uni67> stevieh: vielen dank für den hinweis. habe ich mir schon irgendwie gedacht. danke.
<NTQ> Hallo Leute. Ich hab auf einem Ubuntu-Server eine Wordpress-Installation, die in /home/user1 liegt und per Apache und mpm_itk_module die Webseite ausliefert. Wenn per PHP eine Mail versendet wird, dann landet sie aber in /home/user1/Maildir/new statt in dem externen Postfach, für das es gedacht war. Wie kann ich das ändern?
<stevieh> haste keinen MTA konfiguriert?
<bytecounter> Hallo zusammen, ich hab mir eine Live-CD erstellt, was soweit auch klappt. Allerdings soll die CD mit einer statischen IP-Adresse starten
<bytecounter> Entsprechend habe ich /etc/network/interfaces angepasst, allerdings scheint er die Datei beim Start zu ignorieren
<stevieh> ist das ein Desktop System?
<bytecounter> Ein cat /etc/network/interfaces im Livesystem zeigt die Default interfaces und nicht meine an
<bytecounter> Nein
<NTQ> stevieh: Ich fürchte nicht. Zumindest war das bis dato nicht notwendig. Die anderen Webseiten auf dem Server laufen mit Plone und da kann man genau angeben, über welchen Mailserver und Postfach Mails versendet werden sollen.
<stevieh> na, dann installier vielleicht mal einen.
<stevieh> bytecounter: hmm... da war was... dunkel düngt es mir
<NTQ> stevieh: Also ein postfix service läuft schon mal. Brauch ich nochwas?
<stevieh> NTQ: ich kenn das ganze wordpress und php zeugse nicht, aber ich würde mal probieren unter dem user, unter dem das alles läuft, eine mail mit dem "mail" kommando zu schreiben und schauen, wo die landet...
<bytecounter> stevieh: Hast Du einen Lösungsansatz?
<NTQ> stevieh: Wenn ich mit "sendmail ntq@meinedomain.de < mail.txt" eine Mail versende, dann landet sie lokal unter /home/user1/Maildir/new. X-Original-To ist dann ntq@meinedomain.de und Delivered-To ist user1@wordpressserver.de
<stevieh> bytecounter: ne... sorry. Irgendwas geht mir da durch de Kopf... aber ist schon wieder lange Jahre her.
<stevieh> NTQ: das ist nicht der gewünschte effekt, oder?
<NTQ> Eben. Aber ich steige noch nicht so sehr hinter das System, dass ich wüsste, wo ich da jetzt ansetzen müsste, damit die Mail auch nach meinedomain.de gesendet wird.
<stevieh> postfix richtig konfigurieren.
<NTQ> Ach :D
<bytecounter> stevieh: Wo (oder nach was) könnte man suchen? Mit den "gängigen" Suchbegriffen komm ich nicht weiter. 
<stevieh> weiss ja nicht, wie gross das serverlein ist und was du vorhast und wie der konnektiert ist.
<stevieh> an ntq war das.
<NTQ> stevieh: Das ist ein Root Server bei Strato. Da ist zwar noch Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS drauf, aber der wird bald geupdated. Mails von den cronjobs von root bekomme ich übrigens ohne Probleme.
<stevieh> für kleine systeme ist durchaus ssmtp der interessantere mta.
<stevieh> NTQ: ah... ok. dann ists ja gar nicht so kaputt.
<stevieh> aber ne, ich hab beschlossen, mich nicht mehr mit postfix zu befassen ;-)
<NTQ> Wenn ich in der crontab die Variable MAILTO setze, dann kommen die Mails auch da an. Das funktioniert bei manchen crontabs und manchen wiederum nicht. Und ich weiß nicht wieso. O_o
<stevieh> bytecounter: also die /etc/network/interfaces ist nicht deine editierte version? Auch nicht, wenn du nicht von der CD gebootet hast sondern nur auf die CD schaust?
<bytecounter> Ich arbeite mit squashfs. Wenn ich die /etc/network/interfaces extrahiere, stimmt diese mit meiner erstellten überein
<bytecounter> Wenn ich aber im Livesystem bin, steht in der /etc/network/interfaces für eth0:
<bytecounter> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<stevieh> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/netcfg/+bug/1361902  hat das was damit zu tun?
<kubine> stevieh: Title: Bug #1361902 “14.04 /etc/network/interfaces is always overwritte...” : Bugs : netcfg package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<bytecounter> Ich denke nicht. netcfg hab ich nicht
<bytecounter> Das Problem gibt's wohl schon länger: http://superuser.com/questions/727736/what-is-changing-the-network-interfaces-etc-network-interfaces
<kamillentee> Join ubuntu-de-offtopic
<stevieh> bytecounter: teufel aber auch... irgendwas war da...
<stevieh> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<kubine> stevieh: Title: LiveCDCustomization - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<bytecounter__> Danke für die Infos! Das scheint ja doch etwas aufwändiger zu sein. Hab das nun doch mit einem Workarround gemacht und rufe in der rc.local mein Script mit einem sleep auf
<NTQ> Ich hab was neues heraus gefunden. Ich befinde mich auf "server1.de" als Nutzer "user1". Wenn ich nun via sendmail eine Mail an "user1@server2.de" schicke, dann kommt die Mail nur lokal an im Ordner /home/user1/Maildir/new. Wenn ich aber eine Mail an "user2@server2.de" schicke, dann kommt die Mail auch an server2.de an.
<setra> hallo, kann mir jemand sagen mit welchem paket ich das kommando ttyd unter 14.10 installiert bekomme. Konnte nix finden ausser die man page, und die ist nicht besonders ergiebig seitens des pakets
<apollo13> setra: schau mal auf http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<kubine> apollo13: Title: Ubuntu – Ubuntu Packages Search (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<apollo13> wenn du es dort nicht findest gibt es es wohl nix
<k1l_> gibts das überhaupt noch?
<apollo13> denke nicht
<setra> gibt es eine alternative einen virtuellen port aufs ethernet zu mappen (embedded deviceschen)
<apollo13> was soll ein virtueller port seon
<apollo13> sein*
<setra> ein devices-chen das ethernet auf ein einen seriellen Port leitet ttyS0 -> RJ45 (Ethernet) ->RJ45 -> RS485
<setra> apollo13, so richtig searchen kann man aber auf der packages seite aber nicht...
<apollo13> natürlich
<setra> hab nur die seite da kann ich mich durchklicken, aber suchen mit textbox?
<apollo13> jaaaa…
<apollo13> vlt schaust über den ersten link auf der seite raus^^
<setra> oke... war schon auf trusty... etwas zu vorschnell, resp. zu weit drinn um zu suchen... aber hab es gefunden nur unter lucid...
<setra> weiss niemand eine alternative?
 * apollo13 hat hier serielle consoles über ethernet, aber das rennt alles über ipmi
<apollo13> und der rest hard hardware dinger dran die das dann via telnet zur verfügung stellen
<apollo13> zb solche dinger http://www.perle.com/productimages/iolan-sts16_xlg.jpg
<spiii1> Hi alle.   Kom zur Sache. Kennt sich jemand mit Dualboot (Win7 und Ubuntu 14) aus.   Hab beide soweit installiert Win7 noch extra mit TrueCrypt verschlüsselt. Nun weiß ich nicht wie ich Ubuntu verschlüsseln kann. kennt sich jemand aus ?
<NTQ> spiii1: Du kannst bei der Installation von Ubuntu festlegen, ob du dein /home-Verzeichnis verschlüsseln willst.
<NTQ> Oder willst du komplett root verschlüsseln?
<NTQ> Ich weiß nur, dass /home geht
<spiii1> komplett
<spiii1> ach ok und krieg ich es auch nachträglich hin
<spiii1> also halt im laufendem betrieb
<NTQ> Hier steht noch was: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FullDiskEncryptionHowto
<kubine> NTQ: Title: FullDiskEncryptionHowto - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<NTQ> Das weiß ich auch nicht.
<stevieh> spiii1: nachträglich ist eher sehr schwierig. seit 14.x? weiss nicht, welches. Bietet der grafische Installer sogar Full Disk Encryption an.
<spiii1> ja eben ne Full Disk . Ich habe da aber noch Win7 neben am laufen
<apollo13> nachträglich ist doof, ohne lvm ist das ganze noch doofer :þ
<d4mnb0b> kann mir mal jemand sagen weshalb ich in offtopic gebannt worden bin auf die frage: euch treibt wohl heute auch nichts ins bett? das heisst soviel wie ihr seid aber noch spät auf. einf fehler?
#ubuntu-de 2015-03-21
<David1977> guten Morgen....
<David1977> ist dieses Wiki hier noch zutreffend in Bezug für eine NVidia Treiber installation für ein Kubuntu 14.04 mit einer GT520
<David1977> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia/Manuelle_Treiberinstallation
<stevieh1> David1977: wohl eher nich... geht sie nicht mit den 14.04er Treibern?
<David1977> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<David1977> funktioniert schon icht
<David1977> Ich habe auf der NVidia Homepage den 346.x Treiber schon runter geladen und dachte, ich schaue mal, wie ich den installiere
<David1977> dabei bin ich über diess Wiki gestoßen
<David1977> und habe dann erstmal die Finger davon gelassen :D
<David1977> Achso...ich habe gar nicht auf deine Frage geantwortet...doch doch. Die Karte läuft. Nur habe ich manchmal bei Youtube Videos ein Ruckeln, wenn ich in den Kino-Modus schalte und ich dachte da wäre vielleicht der Treiber schuld
<jokrebel> David1977: Schau doch besser warum es ruckelt (in dem Moment Prozessorlast, Netzwerkauslastung, Festplattentätigkeit, Grafikkartenauslastung...) prüfen.
<jokrebel> +erst
<David1977> Das Ding ist, wenn ich es auf Vollbild schalte, läuft es rund
<David1977> aber gut..ich schaue nach
<David1977> jokrebel: ich habs gefunden und ich denke es liegt eher an meiner veralterten Hardware....Habe ich die Website nicht als geteilten Bildschirm läuft alles gut auch im Kinomodus von Youtube.. Teile ich aber die Bildschirme (z. B. IRC rechts und browser links), dann ruckelt es....also liegt es nicht am Treiber....es wird Zeit für einen neuen Rechner ;)
<DerProfessor> Hallo Leute, Kann mir bitte jemand eine sehr Gute Anti Viren Programm mit Firewall die auf Deutsch ist und die auch einfach zu Bedienen ist empfehlen?
<rumpel> DerProfessor, für Linux?
<rumpel> DerProfessor, was sollen die Aufgaben der Programme sein?
<DerProfessor> Ja fuer Linux
<rumpel> DerProfessor, Wozu?
<rumpel> DerProfessor, Ich frage nur, weil das so Standardfragen von Windows-Nutzern sind, die denken, das wären diese Tools grundsätzliche Notwendigkeiten. Was nicht der Fall ist.
<DerProfessor> Na welche schon Viren Finden und beseitigen, Ueberwachen und Schuetzten 
<rumpel> DerProfessor, wenn es um Linux-Viren geht: die gibt es bislang nur theoretisch, sind sehr selten und eine Infektion ist äußert unwahrscheinlich.
<DerProfessor> Wie ist das den nicht der Fall? Es ging doch bestimmt auch Linux Viren oder nicht?
<rumpel> DerProfessor, will sagen: es besteht (noch?) keine Notwendigkeit, solche Tools einzusetzen.
<DerProfessor> Ach so
<rumpel> DerProfessor, technisch möglich, aber in freier Wildbahn so ähnlich wie ein Dodo
<rumpel> DerProfessor, genauso die "Firewall". So lange man nicht ganz konkrete Vorstellungen hat, was man wie und warum filtern möchte, ist es wenig zielführend die bei sich einrichten zu wollen.
<DerProfessor> Was ist den bitte ein Dodo?
<blume> Sollte man fragen rund um das programmieren eher hier oder im ot channel stellen?
<rumpel> blume, probier's einfach mal hier. Wäre aber wohl eher ot
<sash_> blume: Kommt drauf an. Es gibt auch programmiersprachenspezifische Channels.
<rumpel> DerProfessor, ein Vogel, den man mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nie lebendig zu Gesicht bekommen wird.
<DerProfessor> Ach so OK thx
<blume> sash_ es geht eher allgemein um programmiersprachen.
<sash_> blume: Dann eher ot ;)
<blume> Ok. Danke.
<DerProfessor> Anderes Thema: ich kann nicht mehr Updaten!? Ich es kommt Immer das ich nicht im Internet bin obwohl ich das bin!? 
<rumpel> DerProfessor, "es kommt Immer das ich nicht im Internet bin" <- umschreiben, am besten mit exakten Warnungen/Fehlermeldungen
<rumpel> DerProfessor, will meinen: also nicht "umschreiben", sondern bitte Fakten
<DerProfessor> mom ich geh mal als Admin rein und komm dann nochmal rein Bis gleich
<rumpel> DerProfessor, "als Admin rein"?
<DerProfessor> Re
<DerProfessor> Das Herunterladen der Paketdaten ist gescheitert Ueberpruefen Sie Ihre Internetverbindung
<rumpel> DerProfessor, Das ist keine Meldung über die Ursache, sondern nur ein Ratschlag.
<rumpel> DerProfessor, das kann an vielem liegen, unter anderem auch an fehlender Internetverbindung. Oft liegt es auch daran, dass sie Server mit den Paketen (temporär?) nicht erreichbar sind.
<DerProfessor> Was kann man sa den tun? Den mehr steht hier nicht
<rumpel> DerProfessor, a) später noch mal probieren oder b) mirror wechseln
<rumpel> DerProfessor, da es am Internetzugang selbst nicht liegen kann
<DerProfessor> Wie kann ich den den aenderen?
<DerProfessor> Ich hab es schon x mal probiert Runter zu laden 
<DerProfessor> Ah es klappt ich hab es hin bekommen thx fuer den Tipp
<rumpel> DerProfessor, super. Kleine Anmerkung: im IRC solltest du die Zeile immer mit dem Namens desjenigen beginnen, den du ansprechen möchtest. Sonst kann es sein, dass dir keiner antwortet.
<DerProfessor> Ach so OK 
<DerProfessor> <rumpel> DerProfessor, "als Admin rein"? <-Ja ich war im Kontentyp als Standard anmeldet 
<Zentrl> Gerade jemand hier, der mir mit dem Kompilieren eines Programmes helfen könnte?
<sdx23> Zentrl: hi. Besser einfach die Frage stellen. I.e.: welches Programm, wie weit bist du, wo hakt's?
<Zentrl> Folgendes Programm: http://www.andre-simon.de/doku/mlock/mlock.php
<Zentrl> sdx23: But it doesn't work. I did 'make' in the folder: http://pastebin.com/bEc2aX9s
<sdx23> Zentrl: ./configure gemacht?
<Zentrl> sdx23: Geht nicht
<sdx23> Zentrl: "geht nicht" sagt mir nix.
<Zentrl> sdx23: ./configure: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<sdx23> gut, dann machen die das wohl ohne. Hast du die benötigten Bibliotheken installiert?
<sdx23> sodium 
<Zentrl> sdx23: Ja
<Zentrl> sdx23: Also libsodium 0.6.0
<sdx23> auch -dev?
<Zentrl> sdx23: Ja, auch -dev
<sdx23> dann Pfade überprüfen. Der Linker findet das nicht.
<NicoFreak> Hallo Zusammen.
<NicoFreak> Wie Baue ich eine VNC Verbindung von einem Windows 7 PC zu einem Ubuntu System her?
<sash_> NicoFreak: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/vnc
<Goethe> hi, mal eine frage. ändert ubuntu lts software versionen in laufe der Zeit?
<Goethe> erneuert sie?
<Fuchs> in der Regel nur Sicherheitsupdates, mit Ausnahmen (Firefox zum Bleistift) 
<k1l_> generell nicht, es gibt aber paar ausnahmen
<Goethe> mir geht es konkrett um php
<Goethe> wo finde ich die releasenotes diesbezüglich bei ubuntu?
<Fuchs> packages.ubuntu.com 
<Fuchs> will man das tatsaechlich nutzen, ist die Frage 
<k1l_> sicherheitslücken werden ja gepatcht
<Fuchs> (und "konkrett" mit dem Nick Goethe tut ein klein wenig weh) 
<rumpel> Fuchs, das macht er mit "diesbezüglich" doch locker wieder wett. :D
<Goethe> Fuchs: sorry. ich achte schon auf rechtscheibung ... nur nicht immer
<Goethe> ihr müsst auch nicht an den toten denken :p
<jokrebel> ...ooO( Ur Ur Enkel? )
<Goethe> ka... ist mein irc nick mal geworden... ist schon länger her
<DerProfessor> lol
<Goethe> Kann man irgendwie nachvollziehen, ob ein Programm durch neuere Version ersetzt worden ist? Hintergrund ist folgender. Ein Ubuntu 12.04 LTS ist in unserer Firma im Einsatz. Seine Php Version liegt bei 5.1/5.2. Ich habe mir mal Kubuntu 12.04 installiert und aktualisiert. Hier finde ich PHP 5.3 ... und das ist schlecht :)
<k1l_> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/p/php5/php5_5.3.10-1ubuntu3.17/changelog   changelog vom paket php5
<Fuchs> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/p/php5/php5_5.3.10-1ubuntu3.17/changelog
<Fuchs> nicht, dass ich das nicht schon oben erwaehnt haette ..
<k1l_> das ist seit 2009 php 5.3
<Fuchs> Mon, 29 Jun 2009 07:54:51 +0200   ab da gab es 5.3 
<k1l_> Fuchs: schneller ;p
<Fuchs> k1l_: ausfuehrlicher :p 
<sonotos> Goethe: dafür gibts schon lange keine sicherheitsupdates mehr
<Goethe> also kam auf ubuntu 12.04 von anfang an php 5.3 zum einsatz
<Goethe> sonotos: ja ich weiß
<sonotos> läuft die software nicht mit 5.3?
<Goethe> sonotos: wir dürfen uns gerade damit rumschlagen.
<Goethe> sonotos: nein. die soll hochgezogen werden auf eine neuere php version.
<sonotos> hm wir haben an dem projekt damals mit 5.0 angefangen und haben das ohne probleme immer auf die nächst größere version mit hoch gezogen, anders rum macht das eher probleme
<sonotos> Goethe: was heißt das genau?
<ppq> selbst 10.04 kam von anfang an mit php 5.3
<Goethe> sonotos: die software ist schon alt, älter als der zement. begonnen wurde damals wohl mit php 4 oder 3 oder was auch immer
<Goethe> nagut, alles klar. ihr habt mir wahnsinnig geholfen :)
<Goethe> schönes wochenende
<Fuchs> gleichfalls 
<sonotos> meine art zu fragen schein ineffizient zu sein, aber irgendwie hab ich nicht rausgehört dass sie konkret probleme haben
<k1l_> sonotos: solange der "kunde" zufrieden nach hause geht ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<jottbe> Hi
<jottbe> Ich habe ein problem. Nachdem ich heute wie in regelmäßigen Abständen abt-get update / apt-get upgrade durchgeführt habe fängt mein System nach kurzer Zeit an grässlich  zu pfeiffen. Ein sehr lautes hohes Geräusch, dass ich schon Angst habe, meine Lautsprecher zu beschädigen. Das hatte ich vorher noch nie.
<rumpel> jottbe, ziemlich sicher ein hardware problem
<rumpel> jottbe, rückkopplung?
<jottbe> Komisch ist auch die Anzeige in Alasmixer. Wenn ich die öffne, wärend das Phänomen auftritt, dann kann flackern die Balken für die Surround-Lautstärke und lassen sich auch nicht verändern
<rumpel> o.O
<jottbe> rumpel: ich kanns zwar nicht ganz ausschließen, weil ich meinen Rechner gleichzeitig auch verrückt habe, um eine andere Tastatur anzuschließen, aber ich halte es eher für unwahrscheinlich
<rumpel> jottbe, warum unwahrscheinlich?
<jottbe> ich schau mal, ob ich dabei einen Stecker gelockert habe
<jottbe> ganz einfach, weil ich sonst nichts verändert habe
<rumpel> jottbe, naja.. .spekulieren kann man viel. Durchsuch mal deine logs nach fehler. Mehr kannst du vom OS aus nicht viel machen.
<rumpel> jottbe, und hardware verändert sich nie von ganz alleine? 
<rumpel> jottbe, na, dann braucht auch kein Hersteller mehr Garantie zu geben, wenn die bis St. Nimmerlein unverändert weiterläuft.
<jottbe> lieber rumpel:
<jottbe> das Problem trat nach zwei Änderungen auf
<jottbe> 1. einstecken einer Funktastatur nach minimalem Verrücken des Rechners
<jottbe> und 2. Installation eines Software-Updates
<rumpel> jottbe, such mal nach Fakten, z.B. welche updates genau. Wenn die nicht auch im entferntesten was mit sound zu tun haben, kannst du punkt 2 schon mal ausschließen.
<jottbe> Außerdem springt die Anzeige im alsamixer und im Lautstärkeregler, der in der Statuszeile angezeigt wird
<jottbe> ich kann genauso spekulieren, wie Du
<rumpel> deswegen ja fakten
<jottbe> ok danke mach ich gerne
<jottbe> wo bekomme ich das denn raus, was dabei installiert wurde?
<rumpel> jottbe, z.B. /var/log/dpkg.log
<rumpel> jottbe, oder /var/log/apt/history.log oder so...
<uni67> welcher verzeichnis reguliert grad der bildschirmhelligkeit beim starten... zZ nach dem boot-vorgang 100%... änderung auf 50% gewünscht. danke
<jokrebel> warum sollte das ein "Verzeichnis regulieren"?
<uni67> datei?
<ring0> das ist abhängig von der hardware
<uni67> gerne stelle ich die HW-informationen zur Verfügung :-)
<uni67> hwinfo?
<ring0> notebook modell sollte reichen
<uni67> sony vaio vgn-rn498e
<uni67> us model
<uni67> ring0: SORRY!!! sony vaio vgn-nr498e
<Approach> Hat jemand eine idee wie ich meine mysql db retten kann? Nach eine Festplattencrash ist die db abgestürtz :( Nun kriege ich folgende Meldung: mysqlrepair: Got error: 2002: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2) when trying to connect
<Approach> Ich die DB einfach nicht mehr starten :/
<ring0> uni67, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SonyVaioBrightness
<ring0> uni67, hab nur eine alte anleitung gefunden. könnte aber dennoch helfen
<gugaua> Hallo, ich hab eine theoretische Frage... ich möchte meine jetzige festplatte auf eine neue übertragen und daraus ein software raid 1 bauen wovon ubuntu auch booten soll... ist das halbwegs machbar?
<gugaua> ahja ein software raid soll das sein
<gugaua> mit dd will ich von einer live cd die platte klonen
<uni67> ring0: habe alles bis auf Shortcuts ausprobiert. kein erfolg erzielt :-(
<uni67> ring0: die dateine die die helligkeit regulieren, habe ich gefunden. leider weiß ich nicht, welche datei den wert nach dem start festlegt.
<uni67> ring0: das schlimmste ist, dass ich es schon 1x hingekriegt hab:-)
<ring0> uni67, wenn du die datei und den gewünschten wert kennst, kannst du das in den autostart packen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Autostart
<ring0> uni67, ich würde es wohl einfach in /etc/rc.local eintragen, solange es noch kein systemd gibt: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rc.local
<uni67> ring0: ich hab schon eine idee. mal sehe, obs kappt. danke für wikis. sehr nützlich.
<ring0> uni67, gerne. einfach ein "echo 100 > /proc/wie/auch/immer/file" in die zeile vor "exit 0" in rc.local
<ring0> 100 und pfad sind natürlich anzupassen ;)
<ring0> hab so mal bei einem thinkpad diverses beim boot eingestellt
<uni67> thx. das war mein fehler. ich der deep hab den pfad NICHT angepasst, und mich gewundert:-)). nochmal großes THX!
<ring0> bitte. geht jetzt?
<uni67> ja:-)
<ring0> hervorragend 
<uni67> es ist ein schönes gefühl, wenn man langsam sich was traut bei linux:-)))
<ring0> man muss einfach ganz viel lesen anfangs, dann versteht man nach und nach die zusammenhänge. im anschluss klappt das basteln dann auch :)
<uni67> wie ich froh bin, lesen gelernt zu haben:-)))
<ring0> man erkennt irgendwann nach viel lesen auch besser, was man braucht, kennt und was besonders relevant für das aktuelle problem ist
<ring0> gequatscht wird übrigens meistens in #ubuntu-de-offtopic wenn es nicht gerade um direkte ubuntu probleme geht
<uni67> verstanden. sorry.
<ring0> kein ding. ich wollte es nur mal so erwähnen :)
<dsifhsdkk> hi. gibt es eine möglichkeit bei notify-send die schriftgröße zu ändern
<ring0> dsifhsdkk, sieht so aus: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Benachrichtigungsdienst
<dsifhsdkk> hm danke, aber ich finde auf dieser seite nichts mit schriftgröße .
<ring0> ich habe vermutet, dass man das mit dem gconftool einstellen könnte
<dsifhsdkk> hm das schaue ich mir mal an
<dsifhsdkk> in gconf editor gibt es unter /apps/notification-daemon nur den schlüssel theme mit standard als wert
<ring0> das ist natürlich ganz schön mager
<ring0> gibt natürlich zig schlüssel, die man prüfen könnte. aber keine ahnung, welche alle zu notify-send gehören
#ubuntu-de 2015-03-22
<Gorash> halo
<axt> oh, room v2 ist aufgewacht. ;)
<axt> https://chemnitzer.linux-tage.de/2015/en/programm/stream/audio/v2
<axt> also live-streaming von den CLT.
<axt> äh...ähm...ähm. ;)
<axt> wer also nicht hinfahren kann. ich bin gestern gewesen, länger am siduction-stand.
<bekks> axt: Was genau hat das mit Ubuntu Support zu tun? :)
<passt_> beim aufwecken meines displays aus dem energiesparmodus, bleibt in der mitte immer ein abbild des mauszeigers stehen. wie kann ich das verhindern?
<Grafik> Hallo, gibt es unter 64bit Varianten öfter Grakafehler ,ist da was bekannt?
<ring0> nein
<Grafik> oki
<Grafik> Gibt es über dass Terminal eine Möglichkeit abzuklären ob das System mit der Graka klar kommt?
<bekks> Ja.
<bekks> Aber was ist deine eigentliche Frage?
<Grafik> Ich will wissen warum meine Grafik zum flackern anfängt wenn nach einer gewissen Zeit das System einfach benutzt wird.
<bekks> Das kann Dutzende Ursachen haben.
<Grafik> der Fehler tritt häufiger auf Kubuntu auf als auf ubuntu
<Grafik> wobei die Grafik bei beiden ähnliche Ticks dann hat
<bekks> Ticks? Rennt sie dann fluchend durchs Zimmer?
<Grafik> ähnlich :D
<bekks> Butter bei die Fische, was genau passiert?
<bekks> Udn welches Ubuntu genau mit welcher Frafikkarte genau und welchem Treiber benutzt du?
<Grafik> nein, ab einer gewissen Zeit fangen die Steuerungsleisten zum flackern an (eben bei KDE die Taskleiste
<Grafik> 14.10 64bit
<Grafik> ups sorry muss weg, ich meld mich evtl. später nochmal sorry.
<Grafik> tut mir leid.
<Grafik> Cu
<noxs> tach zusammen. hab hier nen t520 mit nvida optimus. soll ich PRIME nutzen oder gar nichts unternehmen? ziel: akkulaufzeit verlängern. TLP etc. bereits installiert und aktiv
<noxs> thinkpad t520, der vollständigkeit wegen
<ppq> noxs, für maximale akkulaufzeit ists natürlich besser, nur die intelgrafik zu nutzen
<noxs> okay, hatte auf funbktionierendes switching gehofft. hinzu kommt, dass bei selektion im BIOS nur die interne graka zu nutzen, der rechner sporadisch nicht durchstartet, das ist dann im falle eines falles auch eher mehr fluch als segen! ;-)
<jokrebel> was istdas denn? Ausloggen/Herunterfahr geht nicht in einem neuen lubuntu-dektop 14.04
<jokrebel> wenn ich auf das lxde-Symbol klicke und dann auf "Abmelden" passiert rein gar nichts. Auch nach der durchführung sämtlicher updates und reboot übers terminal bleibt das so
<jokrebel> ist eine frische ubuntu-Installation mit nachinstalliertem lubuntu-desktop Metapaket. Kann jetzt noch nicht mal mehr den Benutzer wechseln.
<ppq> jokrebel, lxdm installiert?
<ppq> hatte das auch mal mit lightdm und nachinstalliertem lubuntu-desktop
<jokrebel> ppq: Nicht manuell. Wenn das mit lubuntu-desktop nicht automatisch mit kommt, dann nein vermutlich.
<ppq> tut es nicht
<jokrebel> also "apt-get install lxdm"? Ist da dann noch eine dpkg-reconfig irgendwas nötig?
<ppq> ne, du wirst dann schon gefragt welchen DM du willst
<ppq> dpkg-reconfigure brauchst du nur wenn du hinterher wechseln willst, ohne etwas zu (de)installieren
<k1l_> in welchen gruppen ist dein user und braucht der bei lxde eine besondere zum runterfahren dürfen?
<jokrebel> hab jetzt auf lxdm umgestellt. Selber Zustand.
<jokrebel> k1l_: groups sagt: achim adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<jokrebel> BTW das Icon "shutdown" rechts unten in der Taskleiste hab ich (weil es auch nicht ging) versehentlich entfernt. Wie kann man das wieder hinzufügen? Find es nirgends.
<jokrebel> irgendwas is da im Argen. Der fordert auch gar keine root-Rechte an, wenn ich zB. über die GUI versuche einen neuen Benutzer anzulegen tut sich gar nichts. Normal sollte da doch dann das sudo-Kennwort abgefragt werden vorher. Passiert einfach gar nichts, wenn man auf Hinzufügen klickt.
<jokrebel> vielleicht sollt ich da gleich nochmal ein echtes Lubuntu-ISO drüberbügeln?
<jokrebel> Weil für das ursprünglich Ubuntu ist die Grafikkarte zu schmalbrüstig.
<ring0> komisch eigentlich. aber wäre ja eine fixe alternative 
<floogy> Beim upgrade von 12.04 auf 14.04 wurden in kmail die Filterregeln nicht sauber migriert. Nur teilweise fehlen dort die Zielordner, in denen die gefilterten Mails verschoben werden sollen. Gibt es die Möglichkeit auf die alten Filterregeln zuzugreifen, bzw. die Migration zu korrigieren? knotes zeigt auch die Notuizen der notes.ics nicht an. 
<jokrebel> floogy: kmail ist das KDE-eigene Mailprogramm? Vielleicht mal bei den KDE-Jungs nachfragen falls hier keine Antwort kommt.
<floogy> Was bedeutet: "Abgleich des Ordners "mailingliste-xy"? bzw. weiß jemand, wie die Phrase im englischen lautet, bzw. wo ich duie .po-Datei finde?
<floogy> Ok, scheint das hier zu sein: 
<floogy> https://www.google.de/search?q="Synchronizing+email+folder"+kmail
<floogy> Ok, das hier scheint der Fall zu sein: "But this synchronization is also done at startup. Furthermore it seems, that at 
<floogy> each startup the emails are filtered again. At least I see always again the 
<floogy> info that the emails are filtered. Is there a way, that kmail2 will get more 
<floogy> efficient? " http://kde.6490.n7.nabble.com/Bug-258729-New-KMail2-launch-is-very-slow-td86877.html 
<floogy> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=258729
<Guest24597> hallo leute, kann man nur das aussehen der ordner ändern, sprich alle anderen symbole so lassen wie sie sind aber das aussehen der ordner ändern? wenn ja, wie? dankeschön :)
<bekks> Wat?
<jokrebel> Guest24597: Anderse Thema setzten? Oder halt nur das spezielle Icon das Dir nicht gefällt umbenennen und was anders dafür in dieses Verezichnis reinkopieren. Achtung! Ich glaub da muss die Größe auch passen.
<ppq> Guest24597, ja, das geht mit den meisten dateimanagern, üblicherweise per rechtsklick -> eigenschaften -> embleme/symbole/icons/...
<ppq> oder meintest du für alle ordner? dann: siehe jokrebel 
<Guest24597> danke schon mal. ja, ich meine für alle ordner. themes ändern aber alles
<jokrebel> Guest24597: Ja schon. Deshalb auch das andere was in meinem Satz danach noch steht ;-)
<Guest24597> aber dann müsste ich ja jeden ordner manuell ändern :(
<Guest24597> geht das nicht gleich für alle?
<jokrebel> wie ich schrieb...
<jokrebel> im Icon-Verzeichnis das Icon suchen welches Dir nicht gefällt und durch Dein eigenes ersetzten. War das so schwer verständlich?
<Guest24597> achso, ich glaube jetzt verstehe ich was du meinst. sry bin noch nicht so vertraut mit linux :)
<Guest24597> danke
<kakashiAL> ich habe einen lenovo t60 und wollte wissen ob er in der lage ist vom usb zu booten
<kakashiAL> ich war im bios und habe dort alles was mit usb zu tun hat als boot priority ganz nach oben getan
<kakashiAL> aber er ließt mein usb stick nicht aus
<jokrebel> kakashiAL: Und der Stick ist aber sicher bootbar bestückt?
<kakashiAL> auch wenn ich mit f12 im boot menu gehe, wird kein usb angeboten, sondern nur lan, festplatte und dvd laufwerkt
<kakashiAL> jokrebel: ja, ich habe ihn mit mit unetbootin erstellt
<jokrebel> das heist noch nicht, dass er tatsächlich bootet ;-) Mal an nem anderen Gerät gegengeprüft?
<kakashiAL> nee, kann ich mal ausprobieren
<ring0> kakashiAL, was willst du denn booten?
<kakashiAL> ring0: ubuntu
<jokrebel> Und wenn Du mittels F12 zur Bootmedium-Auswahl kommst und da nur DVD, Festplatte und Netzwerk auszuwählen ist (ggf. bei Festplatte noch ein Untermenü?) ist das eher schlecht. Was ist das für Rechner und welches BIOS?
<kakashiAL> jokrebel: keine ahnung, ist ein lenovo T60, Biso Version: 2.17 (79ETD7WW)
<ring0> kakashiAL, ich würde das ubuntu image einfach mittels dd übertragen. dann muss man den stick auch nicht vorab mit einer korrekten formatierung versehen
<kakashiAL> ring0: ich habe keine ahnung wie man das macht :(
<jokrebel> oder gleich das Ubuntu auf ne DVD brennen ;-) Manche Thinkpads machen anscheinend Zicken mit booten von USB
<kakashiAL> jokrebel: selbst bei einer dvd zickt der rum, da steht "loding boot icon..." aber auch wenn ich 5 minuten warte passiert nichts
<ring0> kakashiAL, du öffnest einen terminal und findest heraus, wie der gerätename deines usb-sticks ist. z.b. mit lsblk anhand der größe sollte das erkennbar sein
<jokrebel> kakashiAL: Fehlerhaftes Image? Fehler bei brennen? Ist dies durch Hashsummenprüfung bereits ausgeschlossen?
<ring0> kakashiAL, dann nutzt du dd: dd if=Downloads/ubuntu-iso-name.iso of=/dev/gerätename bs=1M und fertig
<ring0> kakashiAL, ubuntu-iso-name.iso und gerätename musst du natürlich anpassen
<ring0> kakashiAL, so könnte man zumindest fehlerhafte erstellung durch unetbootin ausschließen. fehlerhaftes image müsste man noch prüfen
<jokrebel> kakashiAL: Ob das iso in ordnung ist kannst Du mit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/md5sum feststellen 
<kakashiAL> hallo, ich bins wieder
<kakashiAL> ich habe meine DVD und mein usb bei ienem anderen rechner ausprobiert
<kakashiAL> funxt alles
<kakashiAL> bei dem lenovo T60 wird der stick nicht gelesen (wieso auch immer)
<bekks> Wie stellst du das "nicht gelesen" konkret fest?
<kakashiAL> die dvd wird gelesens aber es bleibt bei "Loading bootlogo..." stecken
<jokrebel> kakashiAL: Und die DVD?
<jokrebel> kakashiAL: Ist das eine 32 oder 64 bit ISO?
<kakashiAL> bekks: obwohl ich bei der boot prority usb nach oben gepackt habe, wird es ignoriert
<kakashiAL> habe alle usb stecker ausprobiert
<kakashiAL> jokrebel: habe beide
<bekks> Was nur heisst, dass davon nicht gebooted wird.
<kakashiAL> bekks: F12 gedrückt, DVD ausgewählt, DVD spinnt ein wenig, dann kommt "Loading bootlogo..." dann kommt nichts mehr
<bekks> 0322 193638 < jokrebel> kakashiAL: Ist das eine 32 oder 64 bit ISO?
<jokrebel> kakashiAL: Hab ok. Aber welche nutzt Du zum Bootversuch
<kakashiAL> also der cursor blinkt aber seit 15 passiert nichts
<kakashiAL> jokrebel: zur zeit die 64bit, aber mit der 32bit dvd ist es das gleiche
<jokrebel> und auch die 32er DVD läuft auf nem anderen Rechner einwandfrei komplett hoch aber auf dem Lenovo nicht?
<kakashiAL> jokrebel: jo, beide dvds und die usb funxt auf dem anderen rechner nur auf dem lenovo T60 nicht
<jokrebel> und hast Du wie empfohlen die Checksummen geprüft?
<jokrebel> Und wenn das noch geklärt ist...
<jokrebel> wär noch die Frage, bootet denn eine andere bootfähige CD korrekt (könnt ja auch das Laufwerk oder andere Hardware des Lenovo ein Problem haben)
<kakashiAL> jokrebel: nee, aber als beide dvds und usb auf dem anderen rechner gefunxt haben, also wo man ubnutu testen konnte und damit sogar surfen konnte, hat es für mich ausge reicht
<jokrebel> nur weil sie auf nem anderen Rechner anscheinend anstandslos bootet muss eine ISO deshalb noch nicht fehlerfrei sein (erstens) - Es könnte aber ja auch ein Hardwareproblem mit dem Lenovo sein. Läuft der denn mit mit irgendwas anderem? Ist der (für Dich) komplett neu?
<bekks> Hast du das Ding mal mit nomodeset gebooted?
<kakashiAL> jokrebel: auf dem rechner läuft windows 7 home
<kakashiAL> bekks: nee, kann man den aus dem bios machen?
<bekks> Nein. Das ist eine Kerneloption für Grub.
<kakashiAL> bekks: das geht ja nicht :(
<bekks> Was geht nicht?
<bekks> Dass man eine CD mit einer Kerneloption booted?
<jokrebel> kakashiAL: Läuft drauf ist ja gut und schön. Aber bootet er auch von der Windows 7 CD korrekt hoch?
<jokrebel> bekks: Die CD wir ja anscheinend noch nicht mal bis zu Grub gebootet.
<kakashiAL> jokrebel: es gibt keine windows cd/dvd, das OS ist auf einer partition drauf
<bekks> jokrebel: HAst du die Checksumme der CD geprüft?
<jokrebel> bekks: Ich nicht, aber ich empfahl es ;-)
<bekks> Sehr gut :)
<jokrebel> mehrfach glaub ich sogar
<jokrebel> bekks: Jo mindestens zwei mal " 19:43:53      jokrebel | und hast Du wie empfohlen die Checksummen geprüft? " aber nie ne aussagekräftige Antwort erhalten ;-)
<Kali_Yuga> here those guys speak german right?
<jokrebel> bekks: Ihm/Ihr reichte aber wohl, dass es auf nem anderen Rechner korrekt bootet ;-)
<Kali_Yuga> Ok ihr seit deutsch
<jokrebel> Kali_Yuga: Ha so ist es
<jokrebel> *ja
<Kali_Yuga> Moin wusste garnicht das es nen ubuntu irc gibt
<kakashiAL> soo, habe mit de programm hashtab die checksummen bei allen drei teilen (2DVD und der usb) getestet, alle bestanden
<kakashiAL> sorry, hat was gedauert
<bekks> kakashiAL: MAn hat es Dir ja in #ubuntu zweimal gesagt ;)
<Kali_Yuga> benutzt ihr hier alle ubuntu oder auch sind auch andere distros hier vertreten?
<bekks> kakashiAL: Drei Teile?
<bekks> kakashiAL: Die ISO ist eine Datei, und die CD ist ebenfalls nur eine.
<Kali_Yuga> bekks bist du in #ubuntu auch drinne?
<k1l_> Kali_Yuga: das hier ist der ubuntu kanal. für allgemeine oder andere distributionen kannst du in ##linux fragen, auf englisch
<Lothenon> bekks: er wollte damit ausdrücken, dass die checksummen der 3 bootmedien korrekt sind
<Kali_Yuga> ne ich bleib hier weil ich gerade ubuntu verwende
<Kali_Yuga> vielleicht kann ich ja behilflich sein 
<Kali_Yuga> ;)
<bekks> Kali_Yuga: Ja.
<Kali_Yuga> jetzt wo es ein ubuntu irc server gibt wie ich sehe... gibt es auch nen ts server :D
<bekks> Es gibt keinen Ubuntu irc server. Freenode ist ein IRC Netzwerk, das u.a. die offiziellen Ubuntu Kanäle beheimatet ;)
<Lothenon> Kali_Yuga: ist nur eine weiterleitung auf die irc-server von freenode
<Kali_Yuga> ja aber es nutzen alle ubuntu hier... muesste mal einen ts3 server geben, Ich denke da koennte man noch besser supporten
<kakashiAL> re
<kakashiAL> da bin ich wieder, musste kurz rebooten
<bekks> Kali_Yuga: Wenn 1000 Leute durcheinander reden?
<Kali_Yuga> gibt ja verschiedene channel und gruppen wie in anderen ts3 servern auch
<Lothenon> und wenn dann schon mumble :D
<Kali_Yuga> waere ma cool
<jokrebel> Kali_Yuga: Wo ist die Ubuntu-Speuzifische Support-Frage? Alles andere bitte auf andere Kanäle verlagern, Danke!
<Lothenon> wie zum beispiel #ubuntu-de-offtopic :D
<Kali_Yuga> man darf also nur schreiben wenn man probleme hat? sorry, wo gibts denn ubuntu/linux palaver?
<Kali_Yuga> ah dankeeee
<Lothenon> siehe meine aw etwas weiter oben :)
<Kali_Yuga> sorry hab gerade keine Probleme zu verfuegung ^^
<Kali_Yuga> bist da auch drinne Lothenon?
<Kali_Yuga> ok schoenen Tag noch
<kakashiAL> eine lösung habt ihr nicht für mein problem?
<ring0> kakashiAL, kannst es ja mal mit fat16 statt fat32 als formatierung probieren. erinnere mich dunkel daran, damit mal probleme auf älterer hardware gehabt zu haben
<jokrebel> kakashiAL: Google ist voll von Meldungen mit USB-Bootproblemen mit Lenovo, aber wenn es mit DVD auch nicht klappt, hmm....
<ring0> kakashiAL, vielleicht kannst du im bios was mit legacy usb aktivieren?
<jokrebel> ring0: Was nicht erklären würde warum es mit DVD auch nicht geht ;-)
<kakashiAL> ring0: fat16 geht nicht, also es steht nicht zur wahl
<kakashiAL> ich versuch mal was mit legacy zu finden
<ring0> jokrebel, natürlich nicht :)
<ring0> jokrebel, aber zumindest lässt sich am usb noch was basteln bzw. versuchen
<ring0> kakashiAL, wo steht fat16 nicht zur auswahl?
<kakashiAL> in windows, also wenn man formatierne möcjte
<ring0> haha
<jokrebel> ring0: hf
<ring0> ja, gut möglich. windows kann ja so einiges nicht ;)
<ring0> jokrebel, ich werfe nur ideen in den raum
<kakashiAL> jokrebel: hf = hoffnungsloser fall?
<ring0> mehr: have fun
<kakashiAL> also bei den bios configs kann ich nur enable/disable usb
<jokrebel> kakashiAL: hehe - nicht alles gleich persönlich nehmen. 
<kakashiAL> jokrebel: ne habe ich nicht, ich dachte nur das es ausweglos wäre
<jokrebel> nicht so schnell
<Amm0n> kakashiAL, bei neueren mainboards gibts meist kein natives legacy bios mehr, aber eventuell kann man dann CMS von UEFI nutzen
<ring0> Amm0n, der t60 ist von 2007
<kakashiAL> ring0: richtig
<Amm0n> oh legacy usb.. falsche baustelle sry
<kakashiAL> so eine option gibt es nicht
<kakashiAL> hat jemand von euch noch eine idee?
<Amm0n> kakashiAL, was war dein problem nochmal?
<kakashiAL> Amm0n: ich habe 2dvd mit ubuntu drauf und einer usb mit ubuntu drauf, alle devices booten nicht
<kakashiAL> bei den dvds steht nur "loading bootlogo..."
<kakashiAL> also bis zu diesem punkt kommt er, aber sonst kommt nichts
<mgolisch> neuer computer?
<kakashiAL> ne, ist ein lenovo T60
<Amm0n> falsches image? evt kann der kein 64bit?
<kakashiAL> ich habe 32 bit ausprobiert, gleiches problem
<ring0> könntest generell mal in ##ibmthinkpad fragen. vielleicht ist es ja arg thinkpad spezifisch
<mgolisch> bootet denn irgendwas?
<mgolisch> evtl ist das ding ja einfach kaputt?
<kakashiAL> mgolisch: windows 7 home bootet
<jokrebel> mgolisch: ...was aber bereits installiert ist...
<jokrebel> kakashiAL: So "Kleinigkeiten" würd ich nicht vorenthalten ;-)
<jokrebel> und Du keine CD hast um zu sehn ob die auch booten würde.
<stevieh> t60 sollte "ganz normal" mit CD, DVD und usb stick booten können.
<Serdar> Aloah
<Serdar> Ich installiere gerade das ersta mal ubuntu over ssh mit software raid1 und lvm und hänge gerade bei grub fest. Da ich gar keine Erfahrung mit raid1 habe, weiss ich leider nicht, ob man da die beiden festplatten nimmt, oder das md0
<DreamThief> dazu gibts garantiert einen artikel im ubuntuusers wiki
<DreamThief> zumindest hab ich da vor jahren schon mal was dazu gelesen.
<Serdar> also das hier habe ich gesehen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/OverSSH
<Serdar> aber das geht nicht auf Grub ein
<Serdar> ich habe es ja auch ganz speziell mit der kombination aus raid1 und lvm
<DreamThief> korrigert mich, wenn ich jetzt bullshit von mir gebe, aber ich glaube, grub muss auf die platte, nicht aufs raid volume
<DreamThief> ob da nun lvm drauf ist , oder nicht, spielt keine rolle
<DreamThief> ich gehe davon aus, du hast zwei platten, darüber ein raid 1 und innerhalb der logischen raid partition dann das lvm volume
<Serdar> die Frage ist, auf beide Platten oder nur auf die erste?
<DreamThief> auf beide!
<DreamThief> du willst doch auch beim ausfall einer platte noch booten können
<Serdar> habe ich jetzt gemacht und diese komische Fehlermeldung erhalten: Internal error: Unreleased memory pool(s) found.
<Serdar> ausserdem noch etwas über memory leaks
<kakashiAL> jokrebel: mein latein ist am ende
<Serdar> naja ich google mal ne runde, ggf ist das nicht schlimm
<kakashiAL> weiss nicht was ich noch ausprobieren soll
<Amm0n> kakashiAL, versuch doch mal ein minimal iso zu booten: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<kubine> Amm0n: Title: Installation/MinimalCD - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> kakashiAL: Mir kam da zu Ohren, dass Du in anderen Kanälen bereits auf eventuelle Thermische Probleme hingewiesen wurdest. 
<kakashiAL> wie meinen? auf welche technischen probleme
<jokrebel> thermisch! Wie Temperatur ;-)
<bekks> 12Thermische Probleme, defektes Laufwerk, etc.
<bekks> Auch ohne 12.
<kakashiAL> also wenn ich boote, dann kann ich die dvds lesen
<bekks> Wie hast du die DVD denn erstellt?
<kakashiAL> nero, iso ausgewählt und gebrannt
<kakashiAL> (die DVDs funxen)
<jokrebel> kakashiAL: Nochmal - nur weil Windows geht und die DVD öffnen kann heißt das noch erstmal gar nichts.
<kakashiAL> jokrebel: roger tha
<kakashiAL> that
<bekks> Wenn du die CD einlegst und öffnest wenn du Windows gestartet hast - was genau siehst du dann auf der CD?
<bekks> das ISO file?
<kakashiAL> bekks: nee, die ganzen ordner
<kakashiAL> boot, linux what ever
<kakashiAL> (beek: bei meinem anderen rechner booten die und ich kann dort mit ubuntu spielen, auch die summen gecheckt)
<bekks> Dann hast du ein HW Problem.
<kakashiAL> danke leute
<bekks> Wundervoll dass man Dinge nur oft genug wiederholen muss, bis sie geglaubt werden.
<uni67> super doku bezüglich helligkeitsregulierung bei ubuntu14.04 & mint17 nvida+intel-graphics :-)
<uni67> http://itsfoss.com/fix-brightness-ubuntu-1310/
<uni67> der entscheidende unterschied zwischen standard-ubuntu & dem neu-verfahren ist
<uni67> die regulierung der helligkeit 1. funktioniert, falls bis dahin es nicht der fall war
<uni67> bzw. 2. die regulierung der helligkeit wird wesentlich genauer erfolgen in ca. 20 stufen -------> nach der installation von ubuntu erfolgt die helligkeitsregulierung mit genauigkeit von 8 stufen (stabdard bei sony vaio))
<ring0> uni67, schön, dass du erfolgreich warst :)
<k1l_> im endeffekt musstest du vom kaputten dell-backlight zum intel-backlight wechseln
<uni67> EINZIGES PROBLEM: min 0 <-------------------------> 20 max, beim schritt von 1 auf 0 wird der bildschirm JANZ dunkel.. nach 1s. wartezeit ist der rückker zu position 1, 2, 3... nicht möchlich...
<uni67> die hintergrundbeleuchtung wird deaktiviert...
<uni67> wenn die reaktion schneler erfolgt... von 0 auf 1... in einem zug... dann funktioniert normal... weißt jemand wieso? wie kann ich dieses problem reparieren???? danke im voraus:-))))
<uni67> ups... möchlich=möglich :-)
<Kali_Yuga> wo ist der offtopic channel?
<Kali_Yuga> nochmal?
<guntbert> !offtopic | Kali_Yuga 
<k1l_> !ot
<kubine> k1l_: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<Kali_Yuga> Danke dir
<uni67> k1l_: was meintest Du mit: "     im endeffekt musstest du vom kaputten dell-backlight zum intel-backlight wechseln    "
<k-stz> hat jemand erfahrung mit ubuntu user groups, oder ähnliches, in deutschland? (am besten in baden-württemberg)
<uni67> in welchem verzeichnis/datei wird der unterster wert der helligkeitsregulierung festgelegt. ich möchte diesen vert von 0 auf 1 stetzen...
<k-stz> uni67: ich habe das problem gelöst mit einem skript das garnicht erst erlaubt unter 0 zu fallen
<k1l_> k-stz: am besten guckst du mal wie du die lug bei dir um die ecke erreichst und fragst sie selber :)
<k-stz> uni67: ich glaube der command xbacklight hat einen querry option, sodass du nie unter 0 kommen kannst
<k1l_> k-stz: guck mal hier rein: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Regionale_Ansprechpartner
<kubine> k1l_: Title: Regionale Ansprechpartner › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k-stz> k1l_: ok, danke. Wollte auch generell nach pers erfahrungen fragen
<uni67> k-stz: das ist glaube ich das problem. auch wenn 0 erreicht wird generiert sich das problem... und 0=blackscreen... ich möchte eben, dass das display niemals black wird...
<k-stz> k1l_: mensch da gibt es reichlich!
<uni67> k-stz: also niemals den wert 0 erreicht...
<k-stz> uni67: ich nehme an du drückst einfach die brightness-taste auf deinem laptop, und kannst es deshalb nicht programmieren?
<uni67> k-stz: vorsicht! ich bin anfänger, kein Linux-profi... was ich weiß, ist, daß ich linux nie betrügen werde!!!
<k-stz> ah ok, ich schau mal
<k1l_> uni67: 0 = kein licht = komplett dunkel. das ist auch so gewollt
<uni67> k1l_: ja, das mag so seit. was ich nur möchte, ist, dass bei der H-regulierung die erste/letzte stufe , also 0 = blackscreen , nicht angesprochen wird, damit sich der screen nicht abschaltet...
<uni67> k1l_: vielleicht kann ich das irgendwie anders erreichen?
<ring0> stell halt nicht stufe 0 ein und gut?
<k1l_> ohne großes rumfummeln würde ich das einfach lösen indem du nicht mehr so weit drückst, dass es auf 0 geht?
<k-stz> uni67: meinst du wenn er automatisch schlafen geht, aka bildschirm schoner?
<k1l_> oder meinst du, dass er als screensaver den bildschirm dunkel macht?
<uni67> k1l_: :-)
<uni67> k-stz: :-)
<uni67> ist irgendwie nicht richtig, oder????
<k-stz> uni67: wenn dem so ist, kannst du über system-einstellung-> helligkeit/lock es abschalten
<uni67> Ihr habt recht... aber ...
<k1l_> uni67: ja oder nein?
<uni67> k-stz: moment, vielleicht funktioniert es...
<uni67> k-stz: das hab ich mir gedacht... über die abschaltung wird das problem mit HG-Beleuchtungabschaltung nicht gelöst. leider...
<k1l_> welches problem? wenn man 0 wählt und 0 bekommt ist das kein problem
<uni67> beim standard nach install hab ich zwar nur 8 stuffen Hell-Dunkel... in der min stuffe bleibt der bildschirm/display nie schwarz... HG-Beleuchtung ist immmer an... das will ich erreichen...
<k-stz> uni67: "beim standard" was hast du denn seit dem geändert
<k1l_> uni67:  drück einfach nicht auf 0
<k1l_> uni67: was ist an dem so schwer?
<uni67> k-stz: dieses: http://itsfoss.com/fix-brightness-ubuntu-1310/
<uni67> k1l_: nichts... ich möcht gerne, dass nach der umstellung, die stufe 0 sich so verhält, wie im Standard
<k1l_> uni67: was du machen willst ist wesentlich schwieriger als "click hier und alles wird gut"
<uni67> k1l_: das hab ich mir gedacht
<uni67> :-(
<k-stz> ja, klingt mir nach ästhetischem bemühen uni67. Ich finde es persönlich sogar ganz nett das ich es komplett abschalten kann
<k1l_> uni67: 99,99% der anderen user wollen es so haben wie es gerade funktioniert. wenn du die stufe 0 verbieten willst musst du dann da was ändern was für anfänger nicht zu machen ist. ich würde dir raten damit zu leben, dass du eben nicht bis auf  stufe 0 runtergehst.
<uni67> k1l_: ich verstehe das.. im grunde, angesichts meiner "umfangreichen" kenntnisse... :-)))))
<uni67> soll ich die finger davon lassen... aber neugierig und wispergierig bin ich schon!!!
<k-stz> uni67: du könntest auch xbacklight installieren, hier kannst du dem befehl: xbacklight -set [0-100] die stuffen haraussuchen
<k-stz> z.b. xbacklight -set 1  müsste genau eine stuffe vor "komplett aus" sein
<k-stz> nun musst du noch dein brightness key mit diesem command verbinden
<k-stz> gnome müsste sogar ne gui für solche bindings (key -> befehl) haben
<uni67> uuuuups... wirklich? mache ich... auf eigene gefahr...
<k-stz> *unity oops
<uni67> sudo apt-get install xbacklight
<uni67> richtig?
<k-stz> uni67: und wenn es klappt kannst du ein simples skript schreiben mit deine eigenen my-xbacklight befehl das "xbacklight -set 0" verbietet! :D
<k-stz> ja
<k-stz> uni67: hab es gerade auf meinem thinkpad getestet np
<uni67> das mit dem script... musste ich lachen...
<uni67> ich bin doooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooof
<uni67> vergesse das bitte nicht :-))))
<uni67> ok... xbackligt... bis gleich...
<k-stz> hehe, es ist eigentlich gerade machbar seinen für einen anfänger!
<k-stz> ok
<uni67> xbackligt ... ist das ein programm...
<uni67> wie rufe ich es auf????
<uni67> installation gelaufen... kann es nicht finden...
<uni67> hab unity DeTop
<uni67> k-stz: kannst Du mir sagen, wie ich den xbacklight starte, oder die werte werden nur über terminal eingestellt?
<k-stz> ja nur über das terminal
<k-stz> gibst ein "xbacklight -set [zahl zwischen 0 und 100]
<k-stz> oder für die key bindings "xbacklight -dec 10" minus 10, "xbacklight -inc 10" plus 10, von 100
<uni67> was passiert, wenn ich 1 set-e?
<k-stz> dann müsste es die niedrigste stuff haben
<k-stz> probier erstmal 10 oder 20 und schau ob du weiterhin mit deinen brightness-laptop-tasten es verstellen kannst
<k-stz> wenn du es nicht magst, weil es zu aufwendig ist z.B., einfach "sudo apt-get remove xbacklight"
<patrick_1604_g06> test
<k1l_> durchgefallen
<uni67> k-stz: "xbacklight -dec 10" minus 10, "xbacklight -inc 10" plus 10, von 100
<uni67> ist das ein befehl?
<uni67> nach man xbacklight ist das ein befehl...
<k-stz> ne nur das in hochkommas das dahinter kommentiert was der befehl macht
<uni67> ah, aber -inc & -dec 10 ersetzt den Fn+F6/F7 schritt... 1x heller & 1x dunkeler... richtig?
<uni67> hab ausprobiert... es ist quasi ersatz für funktionstaste... etwas für terminal-freaks...
<uni67> jetzt hab ich...
<uni67> obwohl das ist keine lösung meines problems... ok... ich belase dabei.. wenigstens habe ich die wirkung von xbacklight kennengelernt... 
<uni67> GN8:-))
#ubuntu-de 2016-03-21
<czman> ubuntu 16.04 system voice setting windows was strange
<czman> so big
<LupusE> hi
<roban> hi leute
<David1977> o/
<roban> ich brauche hilfe bei der instalation meines multifunktionsgeräts von brother
<David1977> das schon gelesen? https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Drucker/Brother/
<roban> ja
<roban> ich bin schon ziemlich weit, aber komme an einem punkt nicht weiter
<roban> sekunde
<roban> ich bin hier
<roban> http://support.brother.com/g/b/downloadhowto.aspx?c=de&lang=de&prod=mfcj615w_all&os=128&dlid=dlf006893_000&flang=4&type3=625
<David1977> roban: wenn du keine konkrete Frage stellst, dann kann dir höchstwahrscheinlich auch niemand helfen ;)
<roban> Will you specify the Device URI?
<roban> hier gebe ich "y" ein und bestätige
<roban> danach kommt folgendes
<David1977> Ist der Drucker per USB angeschlossen?
<roban> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15462345/
<roban> nein per wlan
<David1977> dann sollte es lpd sein
<David1977> zumindest laufen meine Drucker im Netzwerk alle über lpd
<roban> was ist lpd
<David1977> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Printserver/
<roban> hatte den drucker per wlan an die fritz.box verbunden
<David1977> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Berkeley_Printing_System
<roban> ist das dann nr.3?
<David1977> jepp
<roban> jetzt wird der befehlt im router nicht erkannt
<roban> wie kann ich einen schritt zurückgehen
<David1977> das weiß ich leider nicht
<David1977> ich weiß auch nicht welcher Befehl im Router erkannt werden soll
<roban> im terminal
<roban> ich muss es nochmal durchführen
<David1977> normalerweise solltest du irgendwann eine IP adresse eingeben können 
<David1977> vorzugsweise dann die des Druckers
<roban> ok
<BlackMage> W: gpgv:/var/lib/apt/lists/dl.google.com_linux_chrome_deb_dists_stable_Release.gpg: The repository is insufficiently signed by key 4CCA1EAF950CEE4AB83976DCA040830F7FAC5991 (weak digest)
<BlackMage> Warum kommt diese Warnung bei gpgv?
<k1l> weil du 16.04 nutzt?
<BlackMage> k1l: was hast das damit zu tun?
<BlackMage> *hat
<k1l> tja :)
<k1l> weil ab 16.04 die version von apt eingesetzt wird, die bei dem einfachen signing der pakete mit nut sha1 eben diese warnung ausgibt
<k1l> BlackMage: also ab jetzt dann support in #ubuntu+1
<BlackMage> gibt es eigentlich eine globale Konfigurationsdatei für gpg?
<BlackMage> also wird /etc/gpg.conf beachtet?
<maredebianum1> BlackMage: m.E. nicht so arg sinnvoll, man gpg am Ende listet die Dateien, geht aber von home aus. Man könnte das aber mit Variablen verbiegen...
<BlackMage> maredebianum1: also wird /etc/gpg.conf nun beachtet oder nicht?
<maredebianum1> BlackMage: laut man page: nein (gpg.conf in home), du kannst aber sonst noch mal mit strace gucken.
<BlackMage> maredebianum1: wie funktioniert strace?
<maredebianum1> strace $programm zeigt dir die Kernelaufrufe, oft interessiert open (file open) 
<maredebianum1> maredebianum1: ist eher was für hartnäckige Fälle, aber damit könntest du sehen, ob eine bestimmte Datei geöffnet wird ;)
<BlackMage> maredebianum1: wieso führst du Selbstgespräche?
<maredebianum1> lol, nur so aus Versehen ;)
<tedris> maredebianum1, nice.. strace schau ich mir nochmal etwas genauer an xD nice info danke
<k1l> das problem ist ein problem was extra ein problem ab 16.04 ist.
<tedris> ich bin wäch ;) gute nacht
<BlackMage> k1l: ???
<k1l> siehe #ubuntu+1
<k1l> äh #ubuntu-de+1 
#ubuntu-de 2016-03-22
<LupusE_> gÄmorgen
<RedNifre> Hallo. Ich habe ein kleines funktionierendes shellscript in ~/bin/ gelegt, aber wie fuehre ich das als cronjob aus? In /var/log/syslog erscheint nur MAIL (mailed 1 byte of output; but got status 0x00ff, #012), wie finde ich heraus was das problem ist?
<LetoThe2nd> üblicherweise schlicht der PATH. der ist in cron nicht gesetzt.
<k1l_> jo, fullpath nutzen
<RedNifre> In der Crontab oder im Script? In der crontab habe ich jetzt /home/ich/bin/script.sh stehen, scheint nichts zu aendern. Im Script stehen eigentlich nur zwei rsync befehle.
<RedNifre> oder findet rsync wenn es per cron ausgefuehrt wird nicht die ssh keys um mit dem server zu verbinden?
<RedNifre> Kann ich irgendwo sinnvollere Fehlermeldungen als MAIL (mailed 1 byte of output; but got status 0x00ff, #012) sehen?
<RedNifre> Es sieht so aus als wollte mir cron den output des scripts per mail schicken und das waere fehlgeschlagen.
<LetoThe2nd> eher findet er das rsync gar nicht
<stevieh> mail nicht richtig eingerichtet?
<stevieh> cronic ist übrigens schick.
<geser> RedNifre: dann versuche mal die Ausgabe des Skripts in der crontab in ein Logfile umzuleiten
<LetoThe2nd> du kannst ja das script im cron in so ein log wrappen
<RedNifre> Ah, gute Idee, probiere ich mal.
<RedNifre> Wieso findet es rsync gar nicht? Muss man bei cronjobs wirklich ALLES als absoluten Pfad angeben?
<RedNifre> Reicht es wenn ich in die crontab das hier reinschreibe?: */1 * * * * /home/ich/bin/script.sh > /home/cronlog.txt
<stevieh> im Prinzip ja. lenke aber auch noch stderr um
<RedNifre> Also noch 2>&1 hinten dran haengen, richtig?
<geser> und ein >> statt > wenn du nicht nur den letzten Aufruf im Log haben möchtest
<RedNifre> Das >> nur zwischen script und log, oder auch bei 2>>&1? (Falls 2>>&1 ueberhaupt Sinn ergibt)
<RedNifre> Zumindest sehe ich jetzt schon mal Permission denied (publickey,password,keyboard-interactive).
<RedNifre> Im script steht ungefaehr "rsync -bla server:ordner /home/ich/server", ich schaetze mal dass rsync die ssh keys in meinem home nicht findet wenn es per cron ausgefuehrt wird, hm? Wie mache ich das richtig?
<LetoThe2nd> .. und da sollte wohl /usr/bin/rsync stehen.
<LetoThe2nd> sonst kommt er da gar nicht hin.
<LetoThe2nd> und deine persönlichen keys findet es ohne explizite angabe sicher auch nicht.
<RedNifre> Hm. Ich glaube ich verstehe Details von Cronjobs nicht. Werden die ueberhaupt von meinem User-Account aus ausgefuehrt oder sind die irgendwie getrennt?
<stevieh> wenn du als user den cron hast, ist das deiner.
<RedNifre> Im script steht nur rsync (nicht /usr/bin/rsync) und im log steht noch rsync: connection unexpectedly closed (0 bytes received so far) [sender]
<RedNifre> daraus schliesse ich dass rsync schon irgendwie gefunden wurde.
<stevieh> dann gibts ja noch die /etc/crontab, dann kannste n user angeben...
<stevieh> RedNifre: das würde ich auch sagen.
<RedNifre> naja, ich will es ja schon als ich selbst ausfuehren. Warum genau findet es jetzt aber nicht die keys in meinem home, wenn es doch "mein" cronjob ist?
<stevieh> lass dir doch mal im cronjob dein environment ausgeben, das hilft dir weiter. 
<k1l_> wie hast du es denn in "in cronjob" gepackt?
<RedNifre> per crontab -e
<stevieh> und: wenn du nicht angemeldet bist und du hast ein verschlüsseltes Home, wirst du vielleicht auch probleme haben ;-)
<RedNifre> oh, ich habe gar nicht bedacht dass der cronjob auch laeuft wenn ich abgemeldet bin. macht aber nichts, auf meinem desktop rechner ist das home nicht verschluesselt.
<RedNifre> "environment ausgeben" bedeutet printenv?
<stevieh> ja, z.B.
<RedNifre> Okay, die Unterschiede die ich sehe sind dass das cron env viel kleiner ist, nicht in zsh sondern sh laeuft und keine Eintraege fuer SSH_CLIENT, SSH_CONNECTION und SSH_TTY hat. Vermutlich hat das etwas mit dem Permission denied (publickey... zu tun. Hm...
<RedNifre> ...oder aber diese SSH eintraege stehen nur drin weil ich gerade auf der couch sitze und vom laptop aus auf dem desktop-rechner herumwerkel?
<stevieh> das kann gut sein.
<RedNifre> Was? Dass die SSH Eintraege irrelevant sind oder dass deren Fehlen im cron env dazu fuehrt dass rsync nicht verbinden kann?
<stevieh> ich würde vor allem in richtung ~ pfad sichen
<stevieh> suchen
<RedNifre> Ich frage parallel noch im #rsync channel, anscheinend ist das Problem dass meine ssh keys nur in meinem eigenen normalen user environment entschluesselt sind aber nicht aus cron-Sicht.
<RedNifre> Der Punkt mit den Environments ist mir auch noch nicht klar. Wenn ich meine SSH-Keys entschluessle, wo genau sind sie dann eigentlich verfuegbar und wo nicht?
<stevieh> erklär mal, was du machen willst? du hast einen ssh key, der mit einem passwort geschützt ist und mit dem willst du irgendwo was hinsyncen?
<RedNifre> Hm, am besten fange ich ganz am Anfang an.
<RedNifre> Ich habe hier in meiner Wohnung einen kleinen OpenBSD-Server zum Ueben und einen normalen Ubuntu Desktop PC. Auf dem Server logge ich mich per mosh ein, auch von ausserhalb. Auf dem Server liegt eine todo.txt. Jetzt dachte ich mir dass es ja vielleicht praktisch waere, wenn ich die todo.txt wenn ich zuhause bin am Desktop im Atom-Texteditor oeffnen koennte (statt nur per vi ueber mosh/ssh). Meine erste
<RedNifre> Idee war auf dem Server eine kleine NFS-Partition einzurichten, aber das sah furchtbar umstaendlich aus also dachte ich mir "hey, warum nicht mal schauen was es mit diesen 'cronjobs' auf sich hat, von denen man immer hoert"? Also habe ich auf dem Desktop ein kleines script geschrieben was hintereinander zwei rsync befehle ausfuehrt, vom server zum desktop und zurueck. Funktioniert sogar, ich kann die
<RedNifre> Text-Datei editieren, das script starten, und schon ist es auf beiden maschinen aktuell (sofern beide die richtige systemzeit benutzen). Nur als cronjob will es halt nicht.
<ghostmag> Nutzt jemand Unified Remote auf Ubuntu?
<stevieh> der ssh key hat ein passwort?
<RedNifre> stevieh jepp. In #rsync empfiehlt man mir gerade fuer den cronjob einen separaten ssh key zu erstellen.
<stevieh> das wird das "problem" sein. Der ssh key wird über das pam dingens beim einloggen freigegeben. d.h. wenn das uneingeloggt gehen soll.. brauchst du nen separaten key ohne pw
<RedNifre> Ja, allerdings ist die Komplexitaet jetzt doch wesentlich groesser als erwartet so dass ich mich frage ob ich auf dem Server nicht doch ein NFS basteln soll was der Desktop beim Login automatisch mounted.
<RedNifre> ghostmag nein, klingt aber interessant.
<ghostmag> RedNifre: Jah, ist super. Nur stürzt der Server bei mir derzeit immer ab, wenn ich Google Music bedienen will
<stevieh> RedNifre: ja, das wird für den Zweck wirklich einfacher sein. Aber man kommt trotzdem immer mal bei ähnlichen Problemen vorbei und dann weiss man, dass es mit nem key ohne pw geht
<ghostmag> "The Google Music remote has be marked the wrong way and is currently only designed for windows that is why it crashes." 
<ghostmag> ukay
<RedNifre> ghostmag Google Music auf Ubuntu klingt wie ein ziemlich populaerer Usecase, was sagen denn die Unified Remote Entwickler dazu?
<RedNifre> och :(
<ghostmag> Egal, Netflix funktioniert dafür super 
<RedNifre> Naja, bleibe ich eben bei Google Music per Chromecast, ohne Unified Remote.
<RedNifre> stevieh ja, stimmt. Ich habe hier ja noch "Backup" auf meiner ToDo-Liste stehen, spaetestens dafuer werde ich es dann brauchen.
<k1l_> ghostmag: google music remote?
<ghostmag> k1l_: Ist das eine Google App?
<k1l_> ghostmag: das stammt aus deinem zitat
<stevieh> RedNifre: yep
<ghostmag> k1l_: Achso. Ich meine damit die Funktion von Unified Remote, Google Music zu steuern
<k1l_> und welches programm genau?
<ghostmag> k1l_: Unified Remote
<k1l_> welches google music program?
<ghostmag> Gibt es alternative Google Music Programme? Gehe von der Browservariante aus
<RedNifre> Wie empfehlenswert ist eigentlich dieses Backup-Tool das bei Ubuntu dabei ist? Ich nutze das momentan fuer Backups auf eine externe Platte und ueberlege jetzt ob ich in einem anderen Haus ein NAS hinstellen sollte und die Backups dort hin schicke. Ist "Sicherung" rock solid? Wie macht ihr eure Backups?
<ghostmag> Wenn du mir ein Programm gibst, wäre das aber auch mehr als ausreichend, weil ich das dann über die Media Taste steuern kann
<ghostmag> k1l_: Achso. Ich meine damit die Funktion von Unified Remote, Google Music zu steuern
<ghostmag> minus letzte Zeile
<k1l_> ghostmag: nuvola kann es
<ghostmag> Sounds awsome, nutzt du das?
<ghostmag> Unityfrage: Manchmal sind Fenster an ein Bildschirm "geheftet". Wenn ich die über Super + S auf eine andere Startfläche platziere, schweben die einfach zurück. Jemand eine Idee, woran das liegt?
<RedNifre> ghostmag passiert mir manchmal mit maximierten fenstern.
<ghostmag> RedNifre: Tatsächlich, wenn ich das verkleinere, geht es wieder :o
<ghostmag> Ist das vielleicht mit der Option "klebrige Ränder" gemeint?
<k1l_> japp
<RedNifre> nein, klebrige raender meint kleine fenster und den bildschirmrand. glaube ich.
<ghostmag> Whuh, danke k1l_ :*
<ghostmag> Google Music works now great with Unified Remote
<ghostmag> Mein Androidsystem wird von Ubuntu 14.04 nicht gänzlich erkannt. Bilder zum Beispiel werden mir am Rechner nicht angezeigt
<ghostmag> Läuft über MTP. Jemand einen Fix?
<k1l_> musst du in android freigeben
<ghostmag> k1l_: Wie mache ich das? Suche schon
<ghostmag> Kann MTP ändern
<k1l_> gibt ja mtp und ptp. mtp ist wo einfach die ordner freigegeben werden per usb. ptp ist das photo ding.
<ghostmag> zum Beispiel PTP, RNDIS, MIDI oder eben Audioquelle und "nur aufladen"
<ghostmag> k1l_: Wenn ich nochmal (obwohl aktiviert) mpt auswähle, kann ich nur auf Videos zugreifen
<ghostmag> bei PTP kann ich nur die beiden Laufwerke auswählen, ohne Inhalt
<stevieh> mtp unter linux ist gülle, aber meist hat man keine alternativen.
<stevieh> rsync ist eine gute :-)
<stevieh> das schlimme ist, auf der android seite ist ja auch mtp, aber das geht wenigstens so einigermassen.
<ghostmag> stevieh: Aber Android kennt rsynch nicht?
<stevieh> klar: rsync backup for android.
<stevieh> kannst du mit tasker starten und gut ist.
<k1l_> mtp funktioniert
<k1l_> es sind eher die frickelOS der hersteller, die da selber mit ihre bekackten apps scheiße bauen
<stevieh> bei mir hat das noch nie richtig geklappt... mit diversen phones... aber mag so sein.
<stevieh> das letzte mal war das noch nicht mal mehr ein richtiger pfad im fs ;-)
#ubuntu-de 2016-03-23
<tuor> Hi, gerade ist mir innert 5 min. zwei mal meine x-session abgestützt. In welchen Logs muss ich da nachsehen um herauszufinden was los ist?
<tuor> Beide male fror der window manager beim Versuch den Desktop zu wechseln ein. Ein mal wollte ich mit ctrl+alt+→ den Desktop wechseln, das andere mal wollte ich die Desktopübersicht mit mod4+s aufrufen. Beide male ist der window manager sofort eingefroren. Die gewünschte Aktion wurde nicht ausgeführt. Nach ein paar Sekunden wurde der Bildschirm erst weiss, dann schwarz und dann kam der Login-Bildschirm
<tuor> (lightdm wenn ich mich nicht irre).
<sdx23> Xorg.0.log in /var/log, dmesg, ~/.xsessionerrors
<LupusE> hi
<tuor> sdx23, thx.
<tuor> hmm, ich werde nicht schlau. Vorhin ist es wieder passiert. Konnte aber nicht sagen was genau Probleme macht. Zu den Logdateien z.B. /var/log/Xorg.0.log, wie kann ich wissen wann welche Zeile geschrieben wurde. Gibt es da keinen Timestamp oder bin ich einfach blind?
<tuor> tail -n 1 /var/log/Xorg.0.log : [  4904.953] (II) XKB: reuse xkmfile /var/lib/xkb/server-83DB9CD094E2282EA3C0342593D9C147F9AA919B.xkm
<tuor> Sind die Zahlen am Anfang der Timestamp? In welchem Format?
<tuor> Bzw. wenn die Zahlen "[  4904.953]" nicht ein Timestamp sind, was sind sie dann?
<tuor> Ich kann den "freeze" zur Zeit nicht reproduzieren. Mal sehen ob es wieder auftritt.
<TingelTangelTom> Schönen Guten Tag liebe Ubuntu Gemeinde, mein Laptop auf dem Xubuntu läuft bekommt seit gestern keine Netzwerkverbindung mehr. Kann mir jemand dabei helfen das Problem zu lösen?
<geser> tuor: das ist die Zeit in Sekunden seit dem Booten
<TingelTangelTom> Hat keiner eine Idee / Zeit für mein Problem?
<tuor> TingelTangelTom, stelle fragen und gebe Informationen damit dir eventuel jemand helfen kann und will. Frage nicht um zu fragen, sondern stelle deine Fragen gleich.
<tuor> geser, ah ok. Kann man das auch ändern? Oder gibt es die Möglichkeit, das umrechnen zu lassen?
<tuor> Ich hätte gerne ein normales Datum und eine normale Uhrzeit als Timestamp zu jeder logzeile. Das wäre viel praktischer.
<geser> es wäre mir nicht bekannt, dass man es ändern könnte
<TingelTangelTom> @tour Entschuldigung ich vergaß. Laptop mit P4 (1,7Ghz) Prozessor läuft unter Xubuntu, ich kann keine Verbindung zu meinem Netzwerk bzw. internet aufbauen. Das ging bis vor ein paar tagen noch
<LetoThe2nd> tuor: auf nem aktuellen ubuntu, journald denke ich hat formatierungsoptionen zum umrechnen. für alles früher wäre mir nix beaknnt
<tuor> WLAN oder LAN?
<tuor> war für TingelTangelTom 
<tuor> LetoThe2nd, ist 14.04 aktuell?
<TingelTangelTom> @tour LAN, er zeigt mir schon nach dem Booten an das keine Verbindung besteht
<tuor> was gibt "ip l" aus? (nutze bitte einen paste service wie paste.ubuntu.com)
<TingelTangelTom> moment
<LetoThe2nd> tuor: nein, journald ist teil des systemd-ökosystems. also ab 15.10
<tuor> TingelTangelTom, lese mal https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/NetworkManager/#Problembehebung durch. Vielleicht hilft dir das. Wenn nicht, machen wir hier weiter.
<TingelTangelTom> tour Ok
<TingelTangelTom> hatte gerade das Paste fertig gemacht :/
<tuor> TingelTangelTom, kannst den paste ja trotzdem senden.
<tuor> Dann habe ich ihn schonmal.
<TingelTangelTom> tuor http://paste.ubuntu.com/15478295/
<TingelTangelTom> tour Ich arbeite gerade das Wiki durch, beim versuch den Network-Manager zu neustarten kam diese meldung <process 1838>
<Wishmaster2> Hallo, ich habe ein Problem mit guvcview unter Ubuntu(Mate) - Anwendung stürzt ab: https://paste.ubuntuusers.de/422543/
<doev> Hat jemand zufällig eine Idee wie ich ein BIOS update, wenn der Hersteller nur eine EXE für Windows7/XP anbietet?
<tuor> doev, windows auf einem Stick oder externen festplatte installieren, update durchführen, Stick oder Platte wieder löschen.
<tuor> TingelTangelTom, Packe die komplette Fehlermeldung bitte mal in ein Pastegin (oder ist "<process 1838>") die komplette Meldung?).
<doev> tuor, dachte an eine nicht triviale Lösung, die weniger Zeit beansprucht :)
<TingelTangelTom> tour Ja leider...
<tuor> doev, da ist mir nichts bekannt, vielleicht weis jemand anderes eine.
<tuor> TingelTangelTom, dann: sudo lshw -C network
<TingelTangelTom> Ich probiers
<tuor> TingelTangelTom, und gleich auch: cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<TingelTangelTom> beim ersten command sagt er das er die befehl nicht kennt, habe ihn so eingegeben: sudo lhsw -C network
<TingelTangelTom> <<< ist das Problem vor dem rechner xD
<TingelTangelTom> tuor der zweite Befehl hat mir was ausgespuckt, was soll ich daraufhin machen?
<tuor> In ein pastebin packen und den Link hier posten.
<TingelTangelTom> Hmm das bedeutet das ich alles abschreiben muss, das dürfte dauern^^
<tuor> Ah stimmt du hast ja kein Netzwerk.
<tuor> warte.
<tuor> machen wirs mal so: grep '^[^#].*$' /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules | wc -l
<tuor> Was gibt das aus?
<tuor> TingelTangelTom, ←
<TingelTangelTom> Au weia, moment!
<TingelTangelTom> tuor Wie bekomme ich das gerade Slash zeichen hin?
<tuor> Welches Tastaturlayout?
<tuor> TingelTangelTom, sonst lass den Rest weg und sag mir wie viel Zeilen ausgegeben werden.
<TingelTangelTom> QWERTZ
<TingelTangelTom> ok
<TingelTangelTom> tuor Zwei Zeilen
<TingelTangelTom> ich mache ein paste
<tuor> TingelTangelTom, ok super.
<TingelTangelTom> tuor http://paste.ubuntu.com/15478386/
<TingelTangelTom> tuor normalerweise werden "geschwungene Klammerzeichen" angezeigt, die habe ich aber auf die schnelle nicht hin bekommen
<tuor> TingelTangelTom, du sagtest es sind zwei Zeilen, wo ist die zweite?
<TingelTangelTom> tuor ich habe es als eine abgeschrieben
<TingelTangelTom> sorry
<tuor> ok.
<TingelTangelTom> laut NetworkManager.state Ist die Karte an
<tuor> Ah das sollte auch nur eine sein. Hat warscheinlich nicht auf eine Zeiele gepasst.
<tuor> und "ip l | grep eth0" gibt dir nichts aus?
<TingelTangelTom> wenn Ich das mir dem senkrechten slash raus bekomme vielleicht schon
<TingelTangelTom> lol habs
<tuor> ok. Super (ich schreibe auf QWERTY(US), daher kann ich dir mit den sondernziechen nicht helfen).
<TingelTangelTom> tuor So alles eingegeben aber keine Meldung (ip l | grep eth0)
<TingelTangelTom> Ich bin schon stark am überlegen ein anderes linux auf das Laptop zu machen weil selbst Xubuntu die Cpu in die höhe treibt...
<TingelTangelTom> vielleicht mit antiX
<LetoThe2nd> TingelTangelTom: wie viel ram?
<TingelTangelTom> mom
<TingelTangelTom> 512Mb
<LetoThe2nd> TingelTangelTom: da kannst du realisitisch betrachtet jedes ubuntu der letzten 5-6 jahre vergessen
<TingelTangelTom> Ok
<TingelTangelTom> Also doch zum E-Schrott?
<LetoThe2nd> klingt böse, wäre aber sinnvoll, ausser du kannst es für irgendwelche sonderfälle brauchen
<tuor> Ausser du willst auf Grafik verzichten.
<LetoThe2nd> mit gui, und gerade modernem browser, ziemlich aussichtslos
<TingelTangelTom> Zum Großartig was machen ist es auch nicht gedacht, eigentlich nur Client für ADS-B
<TingelTangelTom> Wie sowas hier z.B.
<TingelTangelTom> http://www.virtualradarserver.co.uk/Mono.aspx
<LetoThe2nd> könnte auf ner cli-only installation schon klappen
<LetoThe2nd> ein webserver ist jetzt nicht so der akt, üblicherweise
<TingelTangelTom> Hmm ok... Vielleicht überlege ich mir doch einmal einen Raspberry Pi zu zulegen... ;-)
<LetoThe2nd> der sicher schneller ist, mit gui und auch viel mehr ram hat ;-)
<TingelTangelTom> Das ganze ADS-B gedöns hatte ich vorher schon auf zwei Windows Rechnern und einem Ubuntu Laptop ausprobiert, da klappte es
<LetoThe2nd> lern einfach mit der kommandozeile umzugehen, dann klappt das auch mit dem laptop würde ich sagen
<LetoThe2nd> und der raspi wird wohl eher auch nur kommandozeile haben :-)
<TingelTangelTom> Das mag ich leider immer noch nicht an Linux.... das Kommandozeilen getippe^^
<LetoThe2nd> TingelTangelTom: dann benutz es halt nicht für solche sachen, nimm nen windows rechner mit 4gb ram und gut :-)
<LetoThe2nd> TingelTangelTom: das ist halt der witz: du kannst das ram unte linux sparen, wenn du willens bist mit cli zu arbeiten. wenn du nicht willst, dann halt nicht. auch gut. aber dann halt mehr performance.
<TingelTangelTom> Windoof kann jeder, bin halt noch blutiger Anfänger mit Linux...
<LetoThe2nd> dann beklag dich nicht ;-)
<stevieh> doev: von HP gibt es ein Windows tool mit dem du n DOS USB Driver erstellen kannst.
<TingelTangelTom> kein beklagen, Jammern auf hohem Niveau! hihi
<stevieh> mit dem unetbooin war ich neulich nicht wirklich erfolgreich
<TingelTangelTom> tuor Vielen Dank für deinen Support! Schade das es nicht von erfolg gekrönt war
<tuor> np.
<jmm8612> ok das ist für mich alles etwas neu da kann man je mit vielen quatschen also
<jmm8612> muss ich wohl nochmal mein problem äussern .....
<jmm8612> also wie kann ich im kanotix den ubuntu software center installieren
<LetoThe2nd> jmm8612: gar nicht?
<jmm8612> wiso nicht?
<LetoThe2nd> jmm8612: weil kanotix kein ubuntu ist. schon rein linguistisch nicht.
<LetoThe2nd> jmm8612: geh halt einfach mal in ne bmw-werkstatt und frag nach ner anleitung um nen daimler-turbolader einzubauen.
<stevieh> LetoThe2nd: und dann bekommt man von bmw das Ubuntu SW Center mit?
<LetoThe2nd> stevieh: ne, aber nen bmw turbolader :)
<stevieh> ich dachte schon
<jmm8612> kann man auch für die richtige frage gebannt werden??
<TingelTangelTom> LetoThe2nd Welches ist dein lieblings linux bzw. mit dem Du gerne arbeitest?
<stevieh> jmm8612: nur für falsche und dies ständig.
<LetoThe2nd> TingelTangelTom: ich sehe keinen grund hier meine persönlichen vorlieben zu diskutieren. und allgemeine umfragen bitte in #ubuntu-de-offtopic, danke
<stevieh> oder richtige und noch ständiger.
<k1l_> jmm8612: wenn du ubuntu kram haben willst nutzt du am besten ubuntu :)  ob man solche sachen bei kanotix nachinstallieren kann fragst du am besten die kanotix jungs. schau mal auf deren webseite ob und wo sie support bieten
<LetoThe2nd> jmm8612: ich sags mal so. du bist bisher keinesweg sin ban-gefahr, aber deine frage ist schlicht sinnlos.
<digitaloktay> jmm8612 da kann dir am besten Kano bei #kanotix helfen
<TingelTangelTom> Schönen Tag euch noch, Bye
<digitaloktay> der ist aber schnell fort
<digitaloktay> fährt bestimmt ein Ford :P
<ovalseven8> Grad jemand da, der sich mit .deb packages auskennt?
<k1l_> wenn du die frage stellst werden wir es wissen :)
<ovalseven8> k1l_: Möchte ein .deb-Paket für eine Software erstellen, bzw. das Packaging grundsätzlich mal lernen. Die Software hat allerdings Abhängigkeiten, für die es keine Pakete gibt.
<ovalseven8> Würde das gerne mit pbuilder machen, aber wie muss ich das mit der Abhängigkeit machen?
<_thelion_> -n
<_thelion_> sorry, habe mich vertippt ;-)
<k1l_> ovalseven8: ich glaube solange das du nur für dein eigenes system machst ist das gehoppst wie gesprungen. wenn das paket aber auch woanders landen soll dann muss es sauber sein.
<ovalseven8> k1l_: Ja, würde es gerne so machen, dass die Pakete auch von anderen verwendet werden können.
<k1l_> ovalseven8: es gibt auch #ubuntu-packaging (in englisch) da tummeln sich die ganzen leute die das täglich machne
<ovalseven8> k1l_: Ah, cool. Danke!
<k1l_> ovalseven8: hier ist auch ein guter startpunkt: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketbau/
<ovalseven8> k1l_: Habe ich alles schon durch, aber mit den Abhängigkeiten ist das da nicht gut beschrieben
<ovalseven8> :D
<ovalseven8> k1l_: Gerade am Anfang ist .deb-Packaging sehr abschreckend. ;)
<k1l_> jo klar. ist ne große einstiegshürde. aber ist ja für normale benutzer dafür einfach von der anderen seite :)
<geser> ovalseven8: wenn es die Abhängigkeiten nicht als Paket gibt, dann darfst diese ebenfalls paketisieren
<tuor> Moin, ich habe mein Laptop mit Ubuntu 14.04 und ein Server mit Ubuntu 14.04. Wenn ich auf meinem Laptop "man virt-install" aufrufe erhalte ich nicht genau die selbe Dokumentation wie wenn ich das selbe auf dem server mache. "virt-install --version" ergibt aber bei beiden genau das selbe.
<tuor> Woran kann das liegen?
<k1l> tuor: mach mal "apt-cache policy virt-install" auf beiden und vergleiche es
<k1l> oder meinst du die deutsche und englische man page?
<k1l> tuor: sprich, auf dem einen ist sicher manpages-de installiert und auf dem anderen nicht?
<tuor> k1l, beides Engslisch. 
<XxSiebensterNxX> moin
<XxSiebensterNxX> brauche mal Hilfe
<k1l> tuor: was ist denn der unterschied?
<XxSiebensterNxX> kann mir jemand helfen????
<k1l> XxSiebensterNxX: nein. denn keiner weiß, wie er dir helfen kann :(
<XxSiebensterNxX> es geht um Linux
<k1l> gut, immernoch ein sehr großes feld :)  stell doch einfach eine konkrete frage und wir sparen uns das ganze vorspiel :)
<XxSiebensterNxX> ich habe heute angefangen einen Server zu bauen bestehend 4 pcs
<tuor> k1l, "500 http://ch.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty/main amd64 Packages" vs "500 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty/main amd64 Packages"
<XxSiebensterNxX> und wenn ich das Betriebssystem auf dem Dell Optiplex 760 installieren möchte sind die buttons und Texte verzerrt (wie verpixelte Buchstaben) zu sehen
<XxSiebensterNxX> z.B. der Button im Setup "Weiter" ist nur noch als "Steinzeit buchstaben " zu sehen
<jokrebel> XxSiebensterNxX: Dieses Server"Linux" ist ein Ubuntu?
<XxSiebensterNxX> Jupp ist ein Ubuntu
<jokrebel> und welches genau?
<XxSiebensterNxX> Ubuntu Studio 14.04
<XxSiebensterNxX> GPU ist ne Intel Q43 (128 MB VRAM)
<k1l> ubuntu-studio ist aber kein server, das weißt du schon oder?
<k1l> tuor: das sollte auch die versionsnummer leifern. ist die auch gleich?
<XxSiebensterNxX> Jupp ich weiss der Grund ist warum ich ubuntu Studio nutze ist ganz einfach: es muss eine GUI haben und wird für VFX und Videobearbeitung verwendet
<XxSiebensterNxX> z.B. ist bei Ubuntu Studio LightWorks dabei
<tuor> k1l, diff sagt ja ausser die beiden zeilen die ich gepostet habe.
<XxSiebensterNxX> ich nutze ubuntu schon länger und ist mein libliengssystwm für server
<XxSiebensterNxX> der Server bekommt auch das Programm OpenNebula
<k1l> tuor: ok, das ist ja nur der länder mirror. wenn die versionsnummer gleich ist, ist das egal.
<XxSiebensterNxX> einem infrastructure management software
<tuor> k1l, ja. Die version ist 0.600.4-3ubuntu2 bei beiden.
<k1l> XxSiebensterNxX: das sieht mir dann nach einem treiberproblem aus. wobei die intel treiber im linux kernel bereits drin sind.
<k1l> tuor: dann guck mal die manpages packages an, wie gesagt
<XxSiebensterNxX> habe ich auch gedacht
<XxSiebensterNxX> aber ich finde keine Treiber für Linux sondern nur für Win 7
<k1l> XxSiebensterNxX: ja das ist auch kein win, wo man treiber von einer website läd und die ins system wurschtelt.
<XxSiebensterNxX> auf der Downloadseite von Intel gibt es nur Windows treiber
<k1l> ist das ein neues mainboard/intel cpu?
<XxSiebensterNxX> gibt es ne andere möglichkeit dieses Problem zu beheben???
<XxSiebensterNxX> ist ne Intel core 2 Duo
<k1l> welchen kernel hat das image, was du bootest? "uname -a" in nem terminal sagts dir
<XxSiebensterNxX> BJ 2009
<XxSiebensterNxX> mal gucken
<XxSiebensterNxX> linux ubumtu-studio 4.2.0-27-low-latency #32~14.04.1-ubuntu SMP PREEMPT Fri Jan 22 16:25:01 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<k1l> also ist das ein ubuntu-studio 14.04.4 iso? könntest mal ein altes 14.04 iso probieren (ohne die pointreleases)
<XxSiebensterNxX> ich werds mal probieren
<XxSiebensterNxX> welche Version ist am besten geeignet für Intel pcs
<k1l> es geht nicht um "intel pcs" es geht um genau deine hardware. mein intel laptop hier hat den kram nicht
<XxSiebensterNxX> oder was ist für eine "Intel Q43 Express" Chipsatz geeignet
<k1l> https://bugs.launchpad.net/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/1432194
<k1l> ich sehe aber keine lösung für eine live version da
<XxSiebensterNxX> habs auch bemerkt. ein ganzer forum mit Informationen mit denen ich nix Anfängen kann
<XxSiebensterNxX> anderer Windows Manager??? könnte das vielleicht helfen???
<XxSiebensterNxX> wenn ich es mal mit CentOS, Arch linux, Fedora, Gentoo oder Debian probieren würde müsste ich mich ja zum Thema Terminal umgewöhnen
<XxSiebensterNxX> das wird Lustig vor allem wenn es um die ohren fliegt
<k1l> XxSiebensterNxX: probier mal das orginale 14.04 image: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/releases/14.04/release/  und nicht das 14.04.4 er
<XxSiebensterNxX> so es saugt grad
<XxSiebensterNxX> würde auch 15.10 oder 16.04 gehen
<k1l> den kernel von 15.10 hattest ja schon.
<XxSiebensterNxX> das bedeutet also Ubuntu Studio 14.04 hat den Kernel von 15.10 oder
<XxSiebensterNxX> ????
<fbq3523> ist im aktuellen ubuntu per default noch xorg oder schon wayland drin?
<ppq> xorg
<fbq3523> okay, danke
<k1l> fbq3523: xorg wird uns noch eine ganze weile als standard erhalten bleiben
<ppq> ubuntu hat ja sonst Mir, wenn es denn mal fertig wird
<k1l> es gab vor wenigen tagen den ersten nvidia treiber der den kram überhaupt unterstützt. also da muss noch viel passieren
<fbq3523> jo, ich dachte mir schon sowas. habs ne ganze weile nicht verfolgt.
<k1l> und selbst da es jetzt die ersten prop. treiber gibt, gibts noch keine desktops die nicht beim angucken schon zerbrechen
<fbq3523> wie siehts mit intel-grafik aus?
<k1l> intel grafik läuft.
<ppq> die neueren (seit sandy bridge) intel igpus werden sehr gut unterstützt
<fbq3523> weil nvidia und foo hab ich eh nicht
<k1l> aber das problem sind halt echt noch programms und vor allem desktops. da ist alles noch gar nicht auf wayland/mir ausgelegt am desktop
<fbq3523> jepp
<nagetier> mit igp läuft auch ne gui gescheit?
<k1l> nagetier: die treiber laufen gescheit, nur die gui gibts es noch nicht, die gescheit läuft :)
<nagetier> ahja
<doev> wie stoppe ich denn keycode? Habe es in der console gestartet und jetzt kann ich nicht mehr viel machen.
<doev> oh, hat sich gerade selbst beendet.
<fbq3523> doev: genau deshalb hat das tool diesen timeout :)
<doev> fbq3523, ja steht auch am Anfang, aber das war schon rausgescrollt.
<fbq3523> doev: btw, showkey verhaelt sich genauso
<tuor> Moin, Also meine xsession ist wieder agbeschmiert als ich mod4+s gedrückt habe (nach stundenlangem arbeiten). Darauf habe ich ~/.xsession-error, /var/log/dmesg und /var/logXorg.0.log mal mit tail -f -n0 mitgelesen und eine Kopie der neuen Zeilen nach /tmp/ geschrieben. Die einzige Datei die zwischen Anmelden und dem freez/crash beschrieben wurde ist: /var/log/Xorg.0.log. Dies ist ihr Inhalt:
<tuor> https://paste.ubuntu.com/15480412/
<tuor> Was könnte das Problem sein? Ich werde nicht schlau aus den Meldungen, was los ist. Kann mir jemand beim Suchen des Problems helfen? 
<k1l> super+s ist doch der arbeitsflächen switcher? zeig mla die ganze xorg.log mit "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999"
<k1l> weil, das ding bruacht halt 3d. und wenn es mit dem treiber hakt, dann kann das eine ursache sein
<tuor> k1l, ok sec.
<tuor> http://termbin.com/5hti
<tuor> k1l, habe vergessen dich zu erwähnen. (die soll NICHT ein Versuch sein dich zu stressen, nur dich erwähnen, falls du es nicht gesehen hast)
<k1l> optimus nvidia kram?
<k1l> tuor: nutzt du da bumblebee? oder "nur" die normalen nvidia treiber von ubuntu?
<tuor> k1l, ich habe einfach beim installieren den treiber installiert. (mit dem graphischen tool) (ubuntu 14.04)
<tuor> nvidia binary driver version 352.63
<k1l> sonst klappt aber alles?
<tuor> Nach dem ich den eingestellt und neu gestartet hatte, ging alles, bis heute morgen.
<tuor> k1l, ja, sonst ist alles normal.
<k1l> was sagt "lsb_release -d" und "uname -a"?
<tuor> Ah nein, etwas tut nicht: ich musste einen älteren Kernel verwenden, weil ich sonst die Partition in der lvm ist, nicht entschlüsseln konnte.
<tuor> Description:Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS ;   Linux nod0n-t520 3.19.0-51-generic #58~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Feb 26 22:02:58 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<k1l> "df -h | |nc termbin.com 9999"
<tuor> http://termbin.com/1urp
<k1l> ok, /boot hätte genug platz.
<k1l> "dpkg -l | grep linux-image | nc termbin.com 9999"
<tuor> http://termbin.com/a7wq
<tuor> den *.56 Kernel kann ich nicht verwenden, weil ich damit mein Luks nicht öffnen kann. Desswegen verwende ich *.51
<k1l> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack   du könntest mal das wily enablement stack ausprobieren
<tuor> k1l, ich schau es mir an.
<k1l> bringt dir einen 4.2er kernel und passenden xorg stack. also den von 15.10
<tuor> k1l, ah ok. Also kann ich das auch alles wieder los werden, falls es nicht das gewünschte ergebnis bringt?
<k1l> jo
<tuor> So bin drann.
<tuor> Wir sehen uns dann nach dem Neustart wieder.
<tuor> Das entschlüsseln ging nun aber das mit dem mod4+s ist immer noch da. Wenn ich noch kein Programm gestartet habe und mod4+s drücke geht es, wenn ich dann Programme starte, friert es ein. Es ist aber nicht immer so. Konnte einen grossen Teil des Tages ohne Problem arbeiten.
<tuor> http://termbin.com/zubc
<tuor> http://termbin.com/pqpv
<k1l> sieht jetzt sauber aus, imho. hat die .xsession-errors im home was?
<tuor> k1l, http://termbin.com/xmiu
<k1l> hmm, file mal einen bug mit "ubuntu-bug nvidia-352" und beschreib da das mit super+4 der desktop crasht.
<k1l> imho kommt das vom nicht richtigen umschalten zwischen intel und dann der nvidia für das 3d von dem effekt dort
<tuor> k1l, öm wie mach ich das?
<k1l> mein comand da macht das meiste für dich. musst nur das ausfüllen nachher 
<tuor> ah "ubuntu-bug nvidia-352", ok.
<tuor> k1l, dpkg-query: no packages found matching nvidia-352
<tuor> ah ich muss  nvidia-352-update (oder so ähnlich) nehmen, hab ja den installiert.
<k1l> jo, mit dem paket, wo der treiber her ist
<k1l> tuor: "nvidia-prime" ist aber installiert, oder?
<tuor> k1l, https://paste.ubuntu.com/15480963/
<tuor> sieht so aus.
<k1l> tuor: ok. dann bug melden und gucken was die profis dazu sagen
<tuor> ok. Bin drann.
<tuor> done. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-352-updates/+bug/1561105 hoffe man versteht was ich sagen will. ^^
<tuor> Ich habe etwas neues herausgefunden. (ich habe eine wenig mit mod4+s herum gespielt und verschiedene Programme gestartet. Wenn ich kein Programm offen habe, klappt alles. Wenn ich meine normalen Programme offen habe gefriert er ein.). Ich habe weiter getestet und heraus gefunden, wenn ich chromium starte, stürtzt er bei mod4+s ab. Ganz egal ob noch mehr Programme laufen oder nur chromium. Ich habe es nun
<tuor> ein paar mal wiederholt und jedes mal stürtzt er ab wenn ich chromium offen habe. Ich kann 10 andere Programme offen haben (z.B. firefox, thunderbird, urxvt, gnome-terminal, nautilus,...) und es läuft normal. Nur wenn ich chromium offen habe, friert er ein. Das sollte ich wohl auf Englisch dem Bugreport hinzufügen...
<k1l> jo
<tuor> Und jetzt friert er wieder überhaupt nicht ein. Ganz egal was ich mache. WTF?
<tuor> noch eine Erkenntnis. Nun ist es für mich klar. Den freeze kann ich bewusst erzwingen oder aber ihn auch vermeiden. ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-352-updates/+bug/1561105/comments/3 )
<Mrokii> Hallo. Ich hätte gern die Möglichkeit, von Android und einem anderen Ubuntu-PC auf meine heimische Ubuntu-Installation zugreifen zu können. Es geht hauptsächlich darum, dass ich Dateien von Daheim holen kann. Was gibt es da für Möglichkeiten? Ich hätte auch kein großes Problem damit, das über die Befehlszeile zu machen, so lange es nicht extrem kompliziert ist.
<tuor> uuups, ich glaube jetzt habe ich zu viel getestet.  Ich erhalte weder das launcher menu noch sonst irgend ein menu. Keine "window decoration" (kein Ramen, keine Knöpfe). Ich konnte dank rechtsklick auf dem desktop ein terminal starten und so wieder mit euch schreiben. lightdm neustarten half nicht. Ein komplett reboot nun auch nicht. Das gnome-terminal fenster hat nun seine  normale Grösse, aber einfach
<tuor> ohne irgend einen rand. Ich kann es verschieben, ich kann es auch mit tastaturkürzel maximieren und wieder kleiner machen. 
<k1l> Mrokii: im heimnetz würde sich samba anbieten oder nfs. wenns übers internet geht kannste das mit sftp oder scp oder sogar über einen webserver mit user und pw machen
<Mrokii> k1l: Ich brauche es für eine Verbindung übers Internet.
<Mrokii> k1l: Ich schau mal wegen sftp oder scp, danke.
<k1l> Mrokii: openssh-server installieren und einrichten. das bietet dann sftp und scp
<tuor> Mein Laptop (dieses Gerät) hat sich von aleine mit dem WLAN verbunden. 
<Frickelpit> Mrokii: zusätzliche Themen zum lesen: Port-Forwarding, SSH absichern und DynDNS
<tuor> Also ich weis jetzt nicht was passiert ist. Ich habe heute nur das zeugs installiert was du k1l mir gesagt hast. Dann mit dem mod4+s herumprobiert und jetzt nach vielem testen habe ich kein window manager und keine Menus mehr. ^^
<Lembert> Hallo, ich habe eine kurze Nachfrage um nichts kaputt zu machen. Ich möchte aus einem Verzeichnisbaum alle zip Dateien löschen, funktioniert das mit "rm -r *.zip" ?
<tuor> Lembert, nein.
<tuor> das löscht alle Dateien welche in deinem aktuellen Verzeichnis liegen und mit deren Namen mit .zip aufhört.
<Mrokii> Frickelpit: Danke.
<tuor> Lembert, nutze find für solche sachen. Z.B. find -iname '*.zip' .
<tuor> Lembert, dann wenn es die richtigen Dateien ausgegeben werden kannst du sie löschen lassen. Z.B. so (achtung dies löscht ohne nachzufragen!): find -iname '*.zip' . -exec rm {} \;
<Frickelpit> so führt es zu einer Fehlermeldung
<tuor> Kann mir jemand mit meinem Problem weiterhelfen? Denn sonst bin ich mal weg. (sollte schon lange nach hause gehen.) Wenn ihr aber antwortet werde ich die Antwort sehen, wenn ich das nächste mal hereinschaue (weechat läuft in einer vm und bleibt eingeloggt).
<Lembert> tuor, ok danke
<tuor> Lembert, gerne.
<hrnz> gx.d
<hrnz> ups
<tuor> So ich bin mal weg. Wenn jemand Rat hat, schreibt ruhig, ich lese es wenn ich wieder da bin. Thx!
<landliebe> Hallo zusammen
<landliebe> ich glaube ich habe Mist gebaut :x
<k1l> na dann schiess mal los
<landliebe> ich denke ich habe apt-get, apt-cache und command-not-found aus versehen deinstalliert. :$ mit sicherheit auch noch alle anderen programme, die an diesen datenpaketen dranhängen
<k1l> was hast du denn genau gemacht?
<k1l> und welches ubuntu ist das genau?
<yoshimo> ich bräuchte Hilfe in Sachen fehlendem Ton, wenn ich im Firefox oder in Wine Musik hätte, höre ich nix. Wenn ich die entsprechenden Dateien aber in Amarok lade, läuft es wunderbar. Soweit ich sehen kann sind alle Kanäle im Mixer aber aktiv 
<landliebe> es geht um ubuntu 14.04. die letzte LTS Version
<k1l> landliebe: was hast du dnen genau gemacht?
<landliebe> ich habe GnuPG deinstalliert (ich wollte die aktuelle version installieren und dachte mir ich mach das am besten "sauber" und deinstalliere erstmal die alte version). es kam auch eine warnmeldung, dass ich evtl. etwas schädliches mache, aber ich habe die deinstallation bestätigt :x ich habe gehofft, dass apt-get evtl. automatisch wieder hergestellt wird, wenn ich den laptop neu starte. hat leider nicht funk
<landliebe> tioniert^^
<k1l> landliebe: "cat /var/log/apt/term.log | nc termbin.com 9999"
<landliebe> k1l: http://termbin.com/v3w7
<landliebe> kannst zu dem log von heute runter scrollen
<landliebe> da ist mir das passiert :$
<k1l> landliebe: "cat /var/log/apt/history.log | nc termbin.com 9999"
<landliebe>  /uxhc
<k1l> landliebe: also apt geht gar nicht mehr bei dir?
<landliebe> sudo: apt-get: command not found
<landliebe> :(
<landliebe> genau
<landliebe> habe es auch mit aptitude versucht. das geht genauso wenig.
<k1l> jo. kurz um, gnupg ist für alles da zuständig. wenn man das entfernen will, dann klappt auch eine ganze menge anderer kram nicht mehr und deswegen gehts nicht mehr
<k1l> landliebe: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/apt  lade dir hier mal das paket für dein 32 oder 64bit os und alle pakete dort mit einem roten punkt runter. alle .deb pakete packst du dann in einen gemeinsamen ordner. 
<k1l> dann gehst du in den ordner per terminal mit "cd /Pfad/zum/ordner" und machst dann ein "sudo dpkg -i *.deb"
 * hrnz mag landliebe joghurt
<landliebe> gut. ich nehme dann irgendeinen, ja? also nicht unbedingt /bin oder /usr/bin. richtig?
<k1l> landliebe: nein
<k1l> landliebe: am besten machste dir in deinem home einen neuen ordner "ichentferneniewiedersystempakete" und nutzt den :)
<rsx> landliebe: ist apt noch da? Also was sagt apt update
<k1l> rsx: nope. alles weg
<landliebe> genau
<landliebe> k1l: hahahha, genau so werde ich ihn nennen :D
<k1l> landliebe: kannst auch hier unten gucken bei dem "Remove:" welche pakete du so brauchen wirst http://termbin.com/uxhc
<landliebe> super, vielen dank. Ich mach mich mal ans werk. und wenn wieder alles geht, dann mache ich meine freude öffentlich. versprochen :D
<Lothenon> lol: http://www.papers-shop.net/tree/21350/Aschenbecher/article/10838/Aschenbecher-Mausefalle.xhtml
<passt> kann mir jemand eine alternative zu multisystem nennen, um mehrere Betriebssysteme (vorwiegend Linux) vom USB Stick zu starten?
<hrnz> grub
<hrnz> systemd-boot
<hrnz> syslinux
<jokrebel> Lothenon: Falscher Kanal ;-)
<jokrebel> passt: Was genau spricht denn gegen Multisystem?
<Lothenon> jo, jokrebel :)
<passt> bei zwei bisher funktionierenden usb sticks installiert multisystem nicht mehr erfolgreich und das auch noch auf zwei verschiedenen notebooks.
<passt> sprich , ich vertraue dem programm im augenblkick nicht mehr
<jokrebel> passt: Vielleicht ist ja auch der Stick kaputtgegangen? Wär nicht der erste, der eine Installationssession von mehreren ISOs nicht überlebt hat.
<passt> dann wären zwei sticks kaputt, aber durchaus möglich
<Patricia1> Hooolq
<Wishmaster2> Hallo, ich habe mit der mate-desktopumgebung derzeit das Problem, dass der Rechner komplett einfriert, wenn ich ein Fenster über den oberen Desktoprand hinausschiebe. Wie kann cih sowas effektiv debuggen?
<mrkramps> Wishmaster2, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Logdateien/
<Patricia1> Spanish?
<Wishmaster2> mrkramps:  Ja, dort hatte ich gesucht, aber nichts gefunden was mir weiterhilft :| Soll ich eines davon hochladen?
<mrkramps> Wishmaster2, dmesg und ein Xorg.0.log.old von nach einem freeze 
<mrkramps> Wishmaster2, außerdem die Systeminformationen deines betroffenen Rechners: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Systeminformationen_ermitteln/
<Wishmaster2> mrkramps: dmesg: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15482712/
<Wishmaster2> mrkramps: Welche von den Systeminformationen brauchst du? dmidecode?
<mrkramps> Wishmaster2, dmidecode, lshw, und grafik
<Wishmaster2> mrkramps: Xorg.0.log.old: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15482730/
<Wishmaster2> mrkramps: dmidecode: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15482742/
<debitux> hi, sachtmal, kann man die schließen etc buttons in unity irgendwie nach rechts verschieben?
<mrkramps> ja
<debitux> wie geht das? :>
<mrkramps> indem du dir eine von den fantastillionen anleitungen dazu im internet raussuchst
<debitux> oke, danke!
<Wishmaster2> mrkramps: lshw http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15482764/
<tokam> Wenn ich den Rechner eine Zeit anhabe wird er langsam. Im Extremfall kann ich nicht mehr flüssig Tippen.
<tokam> Fenster umschalten klappt auch nicht. Kerne gehen auf Maximum hoch.
<tokam> Wenn ich auf alt+tab drücke sehe ich keine Fensterumschaltleiste
<Wishmaster2> mrkramps: Graka: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15482783/
<mrkramps> Wishmaster2, einzig erkennbarer fehler in den logs ist ein segfault des wnck-applets (arbeitsflächerumschalter im panel)
<Wishmaster2> Hm... wie kann ich den mate-desktop komplett neu installieren? Wird wohl das einfachste sein?
<mrkramps> Wishmaster2, sind die beiden logs (dmesg, Xorg) definitiv von NACH einem freeze
<Wishmaster2> Ja, bzw nach einem neustart, nach einem Freeze kann ich ja eben gar nichts mehr machen
<mrkramps> Wishmaster2, du kannst dir mit 'ls -l /var/log' auch die genaue uhrzeit anzeigen lassen
<mrkramps> also der dateien
<tokam> so jetzt kam kurz ein aufblinken, so als ob der window manager einfach neu geladen hätte
<tokam> und der rechner läuft wieder flüssig, was war das?
<Wishmaster2> mrkramps: Hm, ja.-rw-r--r-- 1 root              root   28235 Mär 23 21:33 Xorg.0.log.old, kommt hin
<Wishmaster2> Er hängt ja einfach nur, also denke ich nicht, dass er zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch irgendetwas schreiben kann
<mrkramps> Wishmaster2, hattest du das problem die ganze zeit oder nach kernel-aktualisierung oder nur in MATE?
<Wishmaster2> Nur in Mate, und auch erst seit heute
<Wishmaster2> wie kann man mate neu installieren?
<mrkramps> gute frage, weil die desktopumgebungen in der regel über metapakete einen rattenschwanz an abhängigkeiten ziehen
<Wishmaster2> ohja... ich erinnere mich nur, compiz deinstalliert zu haben, aber auch eine neuinstallation half nicht
<Wishmaster2> Ich vermute mal stark, dass es am MATE-Desktop liegt, es betrifft interessanterweise nur die obere Desktopkante
<mrkramps> wäre also die frage, was MATE an dieser kante gerne machen möchte
<Wishmaster2> ja, und wie ich es neu installiere
<mrkramps> Wishmaster2, ist das tiling für fenster aktiviert?
<Wishmaster2> Hm, gute Frage...
<Wishmaster2> Hm..weißt du zufällig wo ich das finde?
<mrkramps> Wishmaster2, In den Einstellungen unter Fenster sollte dafür irgendwo was zu finden sein
<Mrokii> Hallo. Ich hatte vorhin nach einer Möglichkeit gefragt, mich per ssh vom Android-Handy auf Ubuntu einzuloggen. Das geht inzwischen, das heisst, ich kann mich auf meinem Handy in mein Ubuntu-System einloggen und dort per ls, cd usw. im filesystem navigieren. Mein Problem ist nun aber, dass ich nicht weiß, welchen namen/hostname mein Handy hat, so dass ich etwas von Ubuntu per scp aufs Handy kopieren kann.
<Mrokii> Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?
<_moep_> nein :P
<_moep_> sonst hätte ja jmd geantwortet
<koegs> Mrokii: sinnvoller wäre wahrscheinlich vom Handy aus per SFTP Browser die Daten zu holen
<koegs> ES Datei Explorer kann das z.B.
<Mrokii> koegs: Muss ich mir mal anschauen. Danke.
<Wishmaster2> mrkramps: Wenn du "Nebeneinander kacheln" meinst, das habe ich mal deaktiviert, gerade wieder ein Freeze
<Mrokii> koegs: Danke! Das funktioniert perfekt!
<mrkramps> Wishmaster2, ich kann jetzt nur munter weiterraten … compositing? zweiter monitor konfiguriert, der nicht da sein sollte? 
<Wishmaster2> einen zweiten monitor habe ich, ja... :)
<Wishmaster2> Wie konfiguriere ich die richtig?
<mrkramps> da hört es bei mir langsam auf, weil ich MATE kaum kenne
<Wishmaster2> dann muss ich wohl nachsehen wie ich diesen Müll neu installiere
<mrkramps> Wishmaster2, ich fhabe bislang auch keinen passenden bug report gefunden
<Wishmaster2> ja, es ist aber auch schwer, nach sowas zu googlen
<mrkramps> Wishmaster2, wenn du pech hast, dann will marco (mates fenstermanager) einfach nicht so richtig mit dem nvidia treiber
<Wishmaster2> Bisher hat es alles funktioniert :(
<Wishmaster2> vielleicht klappt es mit compiz...
<Wishmaster2> okay, damit gehts anscheinend...
<Wishmaster2> Danke
<landliebe> Mrokii evtl. hilft dir der befehl "whoami" weiter
<bekks> Mrokii: Du kannst auch einfach die IP deines Handy angeben.
<koegs> um per scp zu kopieren muss da auch erstmal ein ssh server auf dem Handy laufen :)
<koegs> deswegen die einfache Variante per ES Datei Explorer vom Server zu holen
<Mrokii> koegs: Die Logik verstehe ich nicht. Warum soll auf dem Handy ein server laufen, wenn ich mich vom Handy aus bei Ubuntu anmelde. In dem Fall ist doch das Handy der Client und Ubuntu der Server, oder nicht?
<bekks> Mrokii: Und wie kopierst du dann per scp?
<bekks> lokal vom Handy aus?
<Mrokii> landliebe, bekks: Es scheint, dass das ganze per SFTP und ES File Explorer funktioniert, also brauch ich die IP des Handys wohl nicht mehr.
<bekks> Das hört sich alles sehr konfus an :)
<Mrokii> bekks: Egal, sftp funktioniert. Ich kann mich jetzt per ES Datei Explorer von Android aus auf meinem Ubuntu-PC einloggen und Dateien von dort aufs Handy kopieren.
<Wishmaster2> mrkramps: Okay, anscheinend funktioniert alles wennich window snapping deaktiviere :) Danke nochma
<mrkramps> Wishmaster2, gerne
<tokam> Ich habe mir jetzt Ubuntu Mate installiert und die mate themes für lightgdm und den boot-screen und das gnome theme
<tokam> Alles ist grün.
<Robert_Zenz> tokam, ist das eine Frage, ein Fehlerbericht oder eine Feststellung?
<tokam> Eine Inspiration
#ubuntu-de 2016-03-24
<Lothenon> gnah, und warum weigert sich der Sensorbetrachter, andere Aktualisierungswerte als 60s zu akzeptieren?
<nagetier> hm, läuft hier
<nagetier> wobei es nicht der betrachter ist, aber das applet
<nagetier> auch im betrachter lüppt es
<Lothenon> nagetier: hat sich schon gelöst, wenn ich Doppelklicke auf die Anzeige, wird standardmäßig immer 60s angezeigt und kann anscheinend darüber nicht geändert werden. Nur über Rechtsklick kann der Wert geändert werden
<LupusE> hi
<nagetier> Will ich openjdk-8-jre in 15.10 verwenden, sollte ich dann lieber ppa:openjdk-r/ppa verwenden?
<koegs> nagetier: warum nicht das aus den repos?
<nagetier> koegs, da https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java/Installation/OpenJDK/ sagt "Für Ubuntu 12.04 und Ubuntu 14.04 steht alternativ ein PPA zu Verfügung, das aktuellere Versionen als die offiziellen Paketquellen enthält.", und ich mir nicht sicher bin ob das auch für 15.10 gilt.
<koegs> nagetier: das ist der tatsache geschuldet das es v8 für 14.04 halt nicht gibt
<nagetier> hm, also bei 15.10 ist das aus dem repo ausreichend?
<nagetier> ist es, danke ;)
<koegs> ich sehe jetzt nicht die notwendigkeit sich ein ppa drauf zu hauen
<nagetier> joa
<koegs> es sei denn du findest einen fehler, der unbedingt die allerletzte bleeding-edge version zur Behebung benötigt und warum auch immer ist diese noch nicht im repo ;)
<nagetier> Muss ich bei der Deinstallation von openjdk-7-jre etwas beachten, oder genügt ein purge?
<sdx23> musst du nichtmal, das wird vom Alternativensystem verwaltet.
<nagetier> Ok, machen wir es so ;)
<nagetier> Wollte es jetzt doch purgen (apt-get purge openjdk-7-jre), im selben Zuge soll openjdk-6* und icedtea-6* installiert werden, muss ich das Alternativensystem zuvor anpassen, oder woran liegt das?
<nagetier> Bin ja fast sicher, versuche da mal etwas zu finden.
<nagetier> Oder auch nicht, /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-amd64/jre/bin/java ist die einzige Alternative.
<nagetier> Ok, ich lasse 7 installiert.
<k1l> irgendwas von deinen paketen wird wohl java 6 oder 7 haben haben wollen
<nagetier> k1l, Ja, das wäre mediathekview, welche aber ebenfalls deinstalliert werden würde.
<stevieh> mediathekview geht auch mit 8
<nagetier> stevieh, Ja, läuft.
<doev> ist wubi nur im ubuntu-image zufinden? Weil im xubuntu-image sehe ich das nicht.
<buerohengst> wubi ist tot
<doev> Habe jetzt nur auf einem 10.04 image geschaut, dass ich noch auf der Platte hatte.
<doev> Habe es nie benutzt, aber hört sich doch ganz sinnvoll an.
<koegs> ne, ist es nicht
<buerohengst> doev, wenn du eine möglichkeit suchst ein linux in einer windows-umgebung laufen zu lassen, lies https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Virtualisierung/
<doev> Jetzt habe ich mir Windows installiert und ging eigentlich davon aus, dass ich xubuntu elegant daneben installieren kann. Für einen selten benutzten Testrechner.
<koegs> dann eher in einer WM, wubi macht halt immer wieder probleme
<buerohengst> ansonsten → https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dualboot/
<koegs> s/WM/VM/
<doev> Nagut, wenn es nicht anders geht. VM scheidet wohl aus, da es ein Atom Z550 ist.
<koegs> doev: du kannst natürlich wubi nutzen, aber empfehlen würde ich es definitiv nicht
<doev> Ich denke, dass ich mich dann mir Dualboot beschäftige.
<doev> s/mir/mit
<koegs> doev: und fürs nächste mal: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<doev> koegs, wubi ist doch kein Paket, oder?
<koegs> doev: sorry, meinte cdimage.ubuntu.com
<koegs> siehe z.B. http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases/trusty/release/ubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-amd64+mac.list
<doev> ah, ok
<koegs> aber wenn ich da so gucke, dann scheint das z.B. auf dem xubuntu image nicht drauf zu sein
<doev> koegs, laut wiki, kann man im Installer dann die Desktopumgebung auswählen.
<doev> https://media-cdn.ubuntu-de.org/wiki/attachments/29/29/installer.png
<koegs> dann eben so, trotzdem ein bisschen schräg
<koegs> egal, würds nicht nutzen
<buerohengst> oh scheiße, so richtig prozessor ist dieser z550 nicht
<Anon1024>  wie komme ich bei ubuntu studio aus der grafischen benutzeroberfläche? (ich meine nicht das terminal)
<buerohengst> Anon1024, wenn nicht die konsole, was meinst du dann?
<Anon1024> bei fedora kann man gnome beenden. wie kann man bei ubuntu studio xfce beenden?
<buerohengst> Anon1024, abmelden?
<Anon1024> dann kommt nur das anmeldefenster und keine textbasierte umgebung
<koegs> Anon1024: wenn du dich nicht nur abmelden willst, sondern die grafische Oberfläche beenden willst "sudo stop lightdm"
<koegs> Anon1024: du kannst aber auch einfach STRG+ALT+F1 drücken um auf eine Text-Konsole zu kommen
<buerohengst> Anon1024, kannst auch in Xfce angemeldet bleiben und mit STRG + ALT + F1 auf die virtuelle konsole wechseln
<Anon1024> ok danke
<Anon2028> ok bin Anon1024 danke nochmal konnte mich jetzt als root in ne grafische sitzung klemmen also hat alles geklappt
<koegs> Anon2028: warum machst du das? das klingt nicht gut und ist nicht im sinne des erfinders
<Anon2028> ist ganz praktisch da ich grad am schulserver sitze und mit 1TBit eine syn-flood starte
<hrnz> wat
<Anon2028> Distributed Denial of Service
<ghostmag> Kennt Unity eine Möglichkeit, die Arbeitsflächen-Animationen zu wechseln?
<ghostmag> zum Beispiel 3D Würfel oder sowas
<Anon2028> bei ubuntu 12.04 konnte man auf 2D umschalten
<ghostmag> Nutze 14.04 und die Animation wirkt schon sehr 2D bei mir 
<Anon2028> ja das kenne ich die animationen fressen übel viel leistung aber sehen mies aus
<stevieh> ghostmag: na, das ganze compiz settings zeugse
<ghostmag> stevieh: Habe bisher nur Unity Tweak Tool benutzt. Dachte ich schaue mir jetzt mal Gnome Tweak Tool an. Mit Compiz funktioniert das aber alles?
<stevieh> mit compiz settings geht ganz ganz viel.
<ghostmag> stevieh: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity/Unity_Compiz_Einstellungen/
<ghostmag> Hier steht 14 nicht mehr als getestet
<koegs> ghostmag: das paket existiert noch für 14.04, hat sich nur keiner die mühe gemacht den Artikel zu aktualisieren bzw das Tool zu testen, da keiner Wert drauf legt
<ghostmag> koegs: Alles klar, danke dir
<ghostmag_> Teste gerade CompizConfig aber mir wird die Option zum Cube verwehrt
<hamster> Ich versuchs nochmal mit dem nicht sztartenden Ubuntu 14.04 nach 'upgrade'. Gucksu hier: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15487673/
<hamster> Ich versuchs nochmal mit dem nicht startenden Ubuntu 14.04 nach 'upgrade'. Gucksu hier: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15487673/
<jokrebel> hamster: ungeduldig?
<hamster> etwas :)
<hamster> jokrebel, ich will doch den Osterhasen im 'Intelnett' begrüßen ... :-)
<jokrebel> führ doch mal nvidia-bugreport.sh aus entpacke das Ergebnis und NoPaste es (aber nicht nur nen "Auszug" des Deiner Meinung nach relevanten, sondern alles)
<jokrebel> warum nimmst Du dann NVidia und nicht Intel?
<hamster> jokrebel, ich seh grad, da ist ja keine Nvidia frin, sondern Grafikchip der CPU - AMD 
<sdx23> hamster: das sind nicht relevante Log Auszuege
<hamster> ok, welche logs sind nötig
<sdx23> ich wuerde die des Display-Managers und Xorg.0.log konsultieren.
<k1l_> hamster: geht der guest account?
<hamster> jokrebel,  jetzt habe ich alles beisammen, hoffe ich: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15487882/
<k1l_> hamster: was gibt "lspci" aus? bitte auch im pastebin
<hamster> jokrebel, hier die lspci Ergebnisse: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15487919/
<jokrebel> hamster: Die hat k1l_ erwünscht ;-)
<k1l_> hamster: ok, die 6000er karten sind noch unterstützt von amd.
<hamster> oh sorry...
<hamster> k1l_, gucksu hier: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15487919/
<k1l_> hamster: mach mal ein "sudo apt purge fglrx"
<hamster> k1l_, ok, erledigt und nun? neu booten?
<k1l_> warte
<k1l_> wie nutzt du den rechner gerade? nur in einer tty1?
<hamster> k1l_, ja
<k1l_> netzwerk hat er laufen?
<hamster> Alt-F1
<hamster> wie stell ich sdas fest in der konsole?
<jokrebel> indem Du zB. eine Adresse versuchst anzupingen
<k1l_> ping google.com  (abbrechen mit strg+c nach paar sekunden)
<hamster> ok läuft
<hamster> habs mit avnm
<hamster> habs mit avm.de getestet - mag guglhupf nicht so :)
<k1l_> hamster: "dpkg -l | grep linux-headers | nc termbin.com 9999" das gibt ne url aus, die bitte hier
<hamster> k1l_, http://termbin.com/70wx
<hamster> nc --help
<k1l_> hamster: was gibt "lsb_release -d" aus?
<hamster> sorry ... falsche Tastatur
<k1l_> hamster: und was "uname -a"
<k1l_> ah sorry hatte mich verguckt. ist ok der 3.13er kernel
<hamster> k1l_, Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS
<k1l_> hamster: mach mal einen reboot und guck ob es mit dem freien treiber besser klappt
<hamster> ok
<hamster> k1l_, da kommt jetzt ein Auswahlmenü: 'Run in low-graphics mode for one session / Reconfigure Graphics / Troubleshoot the error /Exit to Console
<hamster> ich mach mal 'Reconfigure'
<hamster> oh... jetzt geht gar nix mehr -- hängt
<hamster> Auch nach reboot bleibt der PC bei dem Auswahlmenü (s.o.) stehen - nix mehr
<hamster> keine Reaktion auf Tastatureingaben
<k1l_> kommst du in die tty1?
<hamster> nein
<k1l_> hamster: also keine möglichkeit ein terminal zu öffnen? ok. dann mach mal nen reboot und versuche es mit der zusätzlichen kernel option "nomodeset" wie hier beschrieben https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bootoptionen/#Start-eines-installierten-Systems-einmalig
<hamster> ich kann aber im Grub-Menü das Wiederherstellungsmenü aufrufen und als root auf die Konsole...
<k1l_> versuch erstmal mit nomodeset
<hamster> ?
<k1l_> mach mal nen reboot und versuche es mit der zusätzlichen kernel option "nomodeset" wie hier beschrieben https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bootoptionen/#Start-eines-installierten-Systems-einmalig
<hamster> k1l_, alles gemacht, aber das Verhalten ist noch etwas schlechter - jetzt geht in dem Auswahlmenü (s.o.) gar nix mehr
<k1l_> ja lass das auswahlmenue doch mal weg. es geht erstmal da drum, dass du wieder in die tty1 kommst
<hamster> k1l_,  das Auswahlmenü kann ich aber nicht überspringen
<hamster> das kommt sofort automatisch, wenn ich im Grub Ubuntu starte
<k1l_> drück mal "strg+alt+f1" sobald der irgendwie nach grub ist.
<k1l_> und das auswahlmenü ist nicht grub!. das ist schon die gui von ubuntu
<hamster> ok jetzt hab ich wieder das GRUB Menü (Ubuntu / Erweiterte Optionen für Ubuntu / Memory Test ...)
<hamster> ad
<hamster> das einzige, was geht, ist er Recovery-Mode (Wiederherstellungsmenü)
<k1l_> also, bootest du da gerade mit nomodeset oder nciht?
<k1l_> was passiert wenn du auf tty1 willst mit strg+alt+f1 ?
<hamster> mit nomodeset kommt dann wieder das komische Auswahlmenü (System in runnuing in low graphics mode). dann hängt das System
<hamster> strg+alt+f1 geht in keiner Phase
<hamster> ah jetzt isser grad im Menü weiter ... Use default (generic) configuration / Use your backed-up configuration
<hamster> HEUREKA - ich bin wieder im System - zumindest rudimentär, ohne Extras
<hamster> k1l_, wie kann ich die Konfiguration "stabli" machen? Das Theater mit dem booten möchte ich vermeiden   :-)
<hamster> k1l_, wie kann ich die Konfiguration "staili" machen? Das Theater mit dem booten möchte ich vermeiden   :-)
<hamster> k1l_, wie kann ich die Konfiguration "stabil" machen? Das Theater mit dem booten möchte ich vermeiden   :-)
<hamster> sorry ... 2 Tastaturen auf den Knien ...
<k1l_> hamster: bist du jetzt im desktop?
<hamster> Ja  :-)
<k1l_> "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | nc termbin.com 9999"
<hamster> k1l_, Ubntu 14.04
<hamster> xorg.conf gibt es nicht
<k1l_> ok
<hamster> nur xorg.conf.alt 
<hamster> und nur xorg.conf.failsafe
<k1l_> mach jetzt mal ein "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade"
<hamster> k1l_, fertig. Vor dem neu booten noch was zu berücksichtigen?
<k1l_> versuch mal einen reboot. zur not wieder den gleichen weg
<jokrebel> was tat das full-upgrade denn alles feines?
<hamster> ich guck mal .... wenn ich ne Kiste Bier finde, spendiere ich sie ..
<hamster> Läuft!!  Ich spendier 2 Kisten Bier :-))
<hamster> k1l_,  Danke - ihr habt mir Ostern gerettet
<k1l_> :)
<dreamon> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit innerhalb einer SSH Sitzung z.B. ein jpg das sich auf dem Server befinden am Clienten anzuschauen? Oder muß ich es übertragen und dann anschauen?
<mrkramps> dreamon, X forwarding?
<k1l_> kommt beides aufs gleiche raus.
<k1l_> entweder du nutzt X forwarding für die app zum angucken, dass die app auf dem server läuft aber die gui auf deinem client gestartet wird.
<k1l_> oder du ziehst dir das direkt per scp oder sftp auf den client
<dreamon> Ist ein Raspberry(Server), darauf läuft keine Gui. Ubuntu als client.
<mrkramps> dreamon, sshfs?
<k1l_> dreamon: ja das hat ja mit nem desktop auf dem rpi auch nichts zu tun.
<dreamon> mrkramps, Ja das geht.. klar.
<dreamon> k1l_, In einer nicht ssh sitzung könnte ich "display Bild.jpg" machen. mit X forwarding.. würde es da gehen?
<Frickelpit> dreamon: wozu X Forwarding, einfach am Client mit dem Dateimanager die Verbindung herstellen.
<PBeck> dreamon: ich binde den server in nautilus ein
<mrkramps> also sshfs +2
<PBeck> mrkramps: nutzt nautilus sshfs oder implentiert das selbst mit sftp und lokalem daten vorhalten?
<mrkramps> PBeck, kann afaik beides
<mrkramps> jau, gvfs unterstützt sftp wie sshfs
<PBeck> mrkramps: kann man das auch auswählen? für nautilus wäre es ja schnuppe ob sshfs oder sftp
<mrkramps> PBeck, was nautilus eigentlich wirklich tut, siehe https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/gvfs-mount/
<PBeck> genau nach sowas habe ich gerade gesucht ;)
<PBeck> danke
<mrkramps> gerne
<k1l_> das nutzt sftp
<mrkramps> bekackt, steht das wieder uneindeutig im wiki
<mrkramps> also alles zurück, gvfs verwendet ausschließlich sftp
<k1l_> was ja jetzt nicht schlecht ist.
<mrkramps> k1l_, nein … aber meine aussage vorher halt nicht richtiger macht ;)
<k1l_> jagut :)
<ring0> kann man mit gvfs-mount auch luks devices mounten?
<dreamon> Beim Verschlüsseln wird der rpi schon etwas langsamer was die Übertragung anbelangt.
<mrkramps> ring0, wenn das luks device über samba oder ssh erreichbar ist, dann vermutlich schon
<ring0> mrkramps, nope, nur lokal. wollte eigentlich, dass die luks devices automatisch nach login gemountet werden, da die im schlüsselbund hinterlegt sind
<ring0> also erst öffnen, dann mounten, klar
<mrkramps> ring0, also laut diesem internet sollte das angeblich gehen
<ring0> :)
<ring0> mit eintragen in /etc/cryptsetup hab ich das auch schon bewerkstelligt. aber mit mounten nach login durch "gnome" noch nicht 
<ring0> ähm /etc/crypttab
<mrkramps> ring0, probiere es halt aus:$ gvfs-mount -d LUKS-DEV
<ring0> mrkramps, ja läuft. jetzt nur noch nach anmeldung automatisch 
<mrkramps> ring0, gnome-sessio-properties und den befehl in den autostart einfügen?
<mrkramps> *gnome-session-properties
<ring0> mrkramps, hm, stimmt eigentlich. danke :)
<mrkramps> ring0, wenn du mehrere LUKS devs hast, dann natürlich vorher ein skript schreiben, dass du im autostart ausführtst =D
<ring0> mrkramps, ja, an sich schon. hab gerade 4 devices eingefügt ;)
<mrkramps> wichtig ist erst mal aber, dass es jetzt auch beim sitzungsstart funktioniert
<chrisDHE> kann ich ein Subnetz von eth0 auf eth1 routen? Oder bräuchte dazu der Router vorher schon einen entsprechenden Eintrag in der Tabelle?
<chrisDHE> das hier: https://www.intra2net.com/de/support/manual/images/base/public-classic.png
<jokrebel> chrisDHE: Ist das nicht eher eine allgemeine Netzwerkfrage? Oder hab ich den Ubuntu-Support-Bezug nur nicht verstanden?
<chrisDHE> jokrebel: ja, das ist eine allgemeine Netzwerkfrage. iptables wäre natürlich eine Möglichkeit und hätte dann auch einen Ubuntu Bezug :)
<jokrebel> ist iptables nicht auch eher was allgemeines? Glaub jetzt nicht, dass das bei Ubuntu ganz speziell ist. Was läuft denn auf der Kiste, die es betrifft genau für ein Ubuntu?
<chrisDHE> jokrebel: ja, die Frage ist off-topic hier
<Joe-GAMER> Aua!! Ubuntu tut mir weh, bitte helf mir das heule zu bekommen!!
<Joe-GAMER> Argh!! Da kommen Blitze aus dem Computer!!!!?
<Joe-GAMER> Ist das normal?
<mrkramps> ja
<mrkramps> ubuntu hat einfach derbe power!
<Joe-GAMER> Puh!
<mrkramps> da kann nicht jeder rechner mit um
<Joe-GAMER> Dachte schon, das das nicht normal wäre.
<Joe-GAMER> Ach deshalb ist die Stromrechung so verdammt hoch. :P
<Joe-GAMER> uruallagulugaagla??
<Joe-GAMER> Kommt man kickt mich?
<k1l_> Joe-GAMER: finger weg von die drogen und zum trollen besser in #freenode
<Joe-GAMER> Okay. k1L_: kenne dich
<Joe-GAMER> :D
<Joe-GAMER> Bin eh jetzt weg essen, tschaui :)
<jokrebel> kinder kinder...
<k1l_> ja, wenn mami ruft, dann besser schnell runter
<Joe-GAMER> k1l_: Ja gibt ja essen, das sollte man in Anspruch nehmen. ;)
#ubuntu-de 2016-03-25
<Joe-GAMER1> Guten morgen, und schönen Freitag. :)
<dr86_> hallo ist jemand da?
<jokrebel> heut doch nicht
<jokrebel> ;-)
<dr86_> jokrebel schön das du da bist ich hab da nämlich eine frage
<jokrebel> na dann schieß los, dann können wir auch endlich anfangen uns Gedanken zu machen, wie wir helfen können.
<dr86_> ich habe jetzt ubuntu auf meinem Rechner und habe nach spiele ausschau gehalten und da hab ich nämlich dieses hier gefunden Auteria und jetzt möchte ich dies gern installieren wenn möglich in Deutsch doch ich weis nicht genau wie das bei ubuntu geht
<dr86_> und wegen mein hervorragende deutsch bin ich entschuldigt ich bin schweizer
<Joe-GAMER1> Super!
<sdx23> dr86_: auf deren Seite haben sie eine Anleitung verlinkt, funktioniert die nicht?
<dr86_> ich kanns probieren mit meinem super english komme ich bestimmt sehr weit xD
<Joe-GAMER1> ok
<jokrebel> dr86_: Du bist Linux-Neuling?
<dr86_> nicht so ganz fortgeschritterner anfänger
<Joe-GAMER1> Warum hast du dann nicht radically simple PCLinuxOS gewählt. ?
<jokrebel> dr86_: Dieses "Auteria" ist weder in den Ubuntu-Quellen noch als PPA oder .deb-Paket zu bekommen, wenn ich das richtig sehe.
<jokrebel> Joe-GAMER1: ?
<jokrebel> Joe-GAMER1: Offtopic ist nebenan
<Joe-GAMER1> Dann such doch das Quell Paket. :)
<dr86_> jap ich versuchs mal zu insatllieren
<dr86_> installieren
<Joe-GAMER1> Bau dir ein rpm oder deb und dann mit alien convertieren zu deb oder rpm. ;)
<jokrebel> dr86_: Die 10o..e über Ubuntu direkt ereichbaren Spielen sind alle nichts für Dich?
<jokrebel> Joe-GAMER1: Tolle Tipps Du da gibst.
<Joe-GAMER1> Wie viele Spiele sind in den Ubuntu Repos?
<jokrebel> is ja auch so einfach zu machen
<Joe-GAMER1> :P
<jokrebel> Joe-GAMER1: Troll wo anders
<Joe-GAMER1> Wenn man den Quell Paket öffnet hast du evtl. eine ausführbare Datei, dann kannst du den Paketbau meistens umgehen. :)
<dr86_> okey
<Joe-GAMER1> jokrebel: Toll woanders? Wie ist es in Ubuntu nicht mehr toll?
<Joe-GAMER1> Bei mir war die Community wichtig von meiner Distribution, deshalb habe ich nicht Ubuntu gewählt. ;) Man muss immer gucken was ein wichtiger ist. 
<David1977> Er sagte "Troll" und nicht "Toll"
<Joe-GAMER1> Ja und?
<Joe-GAMER1> Ist trotzdem hier nicht toll.
<koegs> Joe-GAMER1: ist jetzt gut mit offtopic?
<koegs> wenn du quatschen willst, dann bitte in #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<David1977> Joe-GAMER1: es steht dir frei den Raum zu verlassen
<Joe-GAMER1> Nein dr86_: braucht Hilfe.
<hrnz> (alternativ könnte man offensichtliche trolle auch einfach _nicht_ füttern)
<Joe-GAMER1> Ja, gefrühstückt habe ich schon. :)
<dr86> das würde dann unter mobbing gehen einfach nur so als randnotiz
<Joe-GAMER1> Wo hast du denn „Auteria“ heruntergeladen?
<WLBI>  /msg NickServ identify sella123
<hrnz> top
<koegs> WLBI: das passtwort solltest du ändern
<WLBI> koegs: ja danke :-)
<hrnz> gibt auch viele irc clients, die sich selbstständig authen können. ist ganz praktisch.
<RDX400> Hi, ich habe ein problem bei dem Befehl " update-initramfs -u " mit der Fehlermeldung " device-mapper: table ioctl on sda6_crypt failed: No such device or address
<RDX400> Command failed
<RDX400> cryptsetup: WARNING: failed to determine cipher modules to load for sda6_crypt "
<RDX400> Damit brauche ich Hilfe http://pastebin.com/HB54mEhC
<ppq> das klingt aber arg verbastelt
<jokrebel> was ist das für ein ubuntu und was versuchst Du "eigentlich"?
<frostschutz> RDX400, das device scheint nicht zu existieren? wo kommt das her, wie sieht die crypttab aus, ...?
<Joe-GAMER1> Gibt es unterschiedliche Ubuntu's?
<kaesebr0t> Ubuntus
<Joe-GAMER1> Ja, gibt's unterschiedliche Ubuntu's?
<RDX400> frostschutz, http://pastebin.com/YxiHbGmf
<kaesebr0t> http://www.deppenapostroph.info/
<Joe-GAMER1> Also nicht nur 32-But und 64-Bit, sondern auch, ARM, AMD.
<frostschutz> RDX400, aber /dev/mapper/sda6_crypt gibts nicht?
<Joe_Tablet> kaesebr0t: Werd mal nicht frech du Eierkopp!
<RDX400> frostschutz, es existiert denn ich habe es gemountet per chroot
<Joe-GAMER1> chroot.. ist doch richtig so.
<frostschutz> RDX400, du hast /proc /dev /sys bind mount beim chroot vergessen?
<jokrebel> Joe-GAMER1: Es gibt unterschiedliche Releases und dann auch noch verschiedene Desktopversionen. Also: ja - jede Menge.
<Joe-GAMER1> Ich glaub mein Frostschutz ist alle. :P
<RDX400> frostschutz, nein habe ich nicht, ich kann vollständig damit arbeiten lediglich, die Fehlermeldung bekommen ich bei update-initramfs
<RDX400> ich kann mein ubuntu nicht mehr starten.
<Joe-GAMER1> Was zum Glück gibt es bei PCLinuxOS hauptsächlich nur PCLinuxOS64Bit
<RDX400> frostschutz, diese Anleitung habe ich befolgt https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot/Live-CD/
<Joe-GAMER1> Dann installiere dir ein anderes Betriebssystem, wie ich PCLinuxOS habe, dort wird dir geholfen. :)
<jokrebel> Joe-GAMER1: Joe_Tablet: selber Person? Lass mal endlich das trollen...
<RDX400> Joe-GAMER1, das hier ist ein Support Channel und kein Offtopic also, lass diese commands pls
<jokrebel> Joe-GAMER1: Letzte Warnung!
<frostschutz> RDX400, inklusive das hier? https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot/Live-CD/#Zusaetzliche-Schritte 
<frostschutz> RDX400, was sagt 'dmsetup table' im chroot?
<Joe-GAMER1> TROLLEN, und ihr seit die fetten ROLLEN!! SCHREI MICH NICHT AN DU SACKGESICHT!!
<Joe-GAMER1> ahahahah
<RDX400> frostschutz, dmsetup table
<RDX400> frostschutz, http://pastebin.com/z6TW7VB8
<mrkramps> danke, jokrebel 
<RDX400> jokrebel, danke
<jokrebel> gerne ... wenn auch ungern geschehn
<frostschutz> RDX400, falscher gerätename, luks-e9c9bb95-fca6-4427-bc71-1a770e0b1528 sollte sda6_crypt sein. scheinbar hast das automatisch mounten lassen statt von hand den richtigen namen zu benutzen. umounte alles, mach das luks zu und dann cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda6 sda6_crypt oder so 
<RDX400> jokrebel, er kann ja im offtopic channel rumtrollen
<frostschutz> das ist auch im offtopic, offtopic ;)
<RDX400> frostschutz, ok ich werde es jetzt durchführen
<jokrebel> eben
<Joe_Tablet> Lol
<tedris> Hi, ich wollte einem user root rechte per SHH (uselogin yes) geben um dann per SSHFS alle Daten auf dem Server ändern zu dürfen.. Uselogin zählt aber für alle SSH verbindungen und nicht wie gewünscht für nur einen User oder Gruppe... hat jemand ne idee wie ich das lösen kann?
<RDX400> frostschutz, ich reboote eben schnell
<RDX400> frostschutz, ich bin nun soweit, die Anleitung habe ich befolgt und bin über chroot eingeloggt
<RDX400> frostschutz, wie soll ich nun am besten vorgehen?
<frostschutz> RDX400, ???
<frostschutz> RDX400, stimmt der gerätename jetzt (siehe dmsetup table), klappts nicht, welche fehlermeldung dann?
<RDX400> frostschutz, ich habe es nun laut der Anleitung gemountet. bin über chroot eingeloggt. bei update-initramfs bekommen ich leider weiterhin die fehlermeldung
<RDX400> frostschutz, moment ich schaue nach
<RDX400> frostschutz, http://pastebin.com/jVTyvaNt
<RDX400> frostschutz, hast du vielleicht eine Idee?
<frostschutz> RDX400, jetzt heisst es "mnt". Wie du das hinbekommen hast, weiss ich nicht
<frostschutz> es soll ja sda6_crypt heissen, nicht mnt und nicht luks-e9cc9
<RDX400> frostschutz,  sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdxY mnt 
<frostschutz> wieso mnt? sda6_crypt
<RDX400> frostschutz, wegen dem letzten mnt heißt es so ^
<frostschutz> jo
<RDX400> frostschutz, es steht so in der Anleitung ^^ ich mache das auch nicht jeden Tag
<frostschutz> in welcher anleitung steht das? :-O
<frostschutz> ist dann wohl ein (schlechtes) Beispiel
<RDX400> frostschutz, sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdxY mnt 
<RDX400> frostschutz, sry https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot/Live-CD/
<mrkramps> gut, dass das nicht total verwirrend ist >(
<RDX400> ^^
<RDX400> frostschutz, ich werde es erneut mit dem Namen sda6_crypt mounten
<mrkramps> anstatt dem scheiss mapper einen verständlichen namen zu geben …
<mrkramps> danke frostschutz 
<frostschutz> habs mal kaputteditiert
<mrkramps> quatsch, sieht gut aus
<mrkramps> frostschutz, zumindest wenn du dir sicher bist, dann bind die bessere wahl ist
<mrkramps> --dann ++dass
<frostschutz> ist dann besser solange es von der Live-Umgebung her ordentlich ist. Wenn die Live-Umgebung kein dynamisches /dev hat schaut man in die Röhre. Aber mit einer Ubuntu-LiveCD ist das OK
<mrkramps> dann soll es so passen
<mrkramps> nochmals danke
<RDX400> frostschutz, http://pastebin.com/xNWufn3q
<frostschutz> RDX400, tut es jetzt?
<RDX400> frostschutz, Danke <3 http://pastebin.com/pNzA3RXi
<frostschutz> prima
<RDX400> frostschutz, jetzt muss ich mal testen ob, mein System bootet.
<frostschutz> wenn nicht, ich bin unschuldig. betreten auf eigene gefahr, eltern haften für ihre kinder, bei nebenwirkungen fragen sie ihren arzt, apotheker oder leichenbestatter
<RDX400> frostschutz, ich danke dir trotzdem schonmal :) ich komme gleich wieder.
<RDX400> frostschutz, Danke dir für deine Hilfe :)
<RDX400> frostschutz, das es sdX_crypt heißen muss wusste ich nicht 
<RDX400> frostschutz, es hat alles super geklappt :)
<maxcnc> Guten Tag regen drausen zeit für datensicherung 
<maxcnc> ich möchte ein usb stick mit Ubuntu konen vion sdb nach sdc 
<maxcnc> dsie source hat 3partitionen 
<maxcnc> mit dd  geht das auf einmal 
<maxcnc> "denke das sollte so gehen sudo dd if=/dev/sdb of=/dev/sdc bs=4M & pid=$!
<k1l_> maxcnc: jo, das schreibt halt 1:1 den stick auf sdc
<k1l_> sind die beiden gleich groß?
<maxcnc> da sind nur 3GB belegt 
<maxcnc> ja
<mrkramps> maxcnc, du möchtest von usbstick auf usbstick klonnen?
<maxcnc> der zielstick hat fat32 wie aus der packung
<maxcnc> muss ich diese aushängen 
<k1l_> also sdb ist halt der ganze stick mit allem von vorne bis hinten. du kannst auch mit sdb1 sdb2 einzelne partionen clonen
<maxcnc> mrkramps:  ja da ist eine maschine betriebssystem drauf 
<k1l_> maxcnc: was auf dem ziel stick ist ist egal. der ballert da das image gnadenlos drüber
<stevieh> ausser es ist ein spezial spezial stick
<maxcnc> ok danke 
<maxcnc> nein
<maxcnc> Frage mit sudo kill -USR1 $pid sehe ich doch den fortschritt ggeht das nur einmal 
<kaesebr0t> nein.
<maxcnc> ich könnte doch auch  "sudo watch --interval 30 kill -USR1 $pid
<maxcnc> dann wäre es alle 30s 
<maxcnc> nur wo eingeben das terminal ist ja blockiert
<kaesebr0t> dd if=foo of=bar bs=4M status=progress
<kaesebr0t> M-F{1,2,3,4,5} solltest du an andere terminals kommen
<kaesebr0t> mit+
<maxcnc> ok danke 
<maxcnc> ok klappt 4.7mb/s ist nicht gerade berauschend
<maxcnc> und da steht Usb3 auf dem stecker
<kaesebr0t> tjo
<mrkramps> usb → usb
<mrkramps> das ist eben nicht schnell
<maxcnc> ich probier nachher mal von front uasb 2.0 auf back2.0 
<maxcnc> ob das schneller geht 
<k1l_> oder warte einfach
<maxcnc> DAnke für die hilfe immer gerne hier 
<Dom__> can anyone help me to get let's encrypt to work on ubuntu (raspberry) ?! 
<Lothenon> Dom__: Du darfst gerne Deutsch hier schreiben
<Dom__> ah :) cool 
<Dom__> versuche seit einiger Weile Let's Encrypt auf meinem ODroid (ähnlich wie RaspB) zum laufen zu bekommen
<Dom__> aber es hängt immer bei "Installing python packages" ...
<Dom__> und im Let's Encrypt Channel weiß aktuell keiner weiter :(
<Lothenon> und schonmal versucht, händisch die Pakete über APT zu installieren?
<David1977> vielleicht solltest du noch erwähnen welches Ubuntu du da genau benutzt...auch wenn ich dir nicht weiterhelfen kann
<Dom__> Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS
<k1l> Dom__: braucht das 3rd party pakete?
<Dom__> k1l: bin ich mir nicht sicher ... Python wird benötigt
<Dom__> das ist der Error-Report: http://pastebin.com/w9yq2Lhu
<debitux> moin
<debitux> kollege hat in seinem sony Svf1521c5e zwei grafikkarten, eine Intel und eine Nvidia. Ubuntu 2014erLTS erkennt scheinbar nur die Intel (die wird zumindest in den Einstellungen angezeigt). gibts ne möglichkeit auf die nvidia zu switchen?
<mrkramps> debitux, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hybrid-Grafikkarten/
<k1l> debitux: nvidia treiber samt nvidia-prime installieren
<debitux> ah das klingt interessant, ich les mich mal durch
<Dom__> k1l: für mich auch hilfreiche Tipps?
<k1l> Dom__: von wann ist das package was du da nutzt? das scheint ein letsencrypt fehler zu sein was falsche/alte pip install packages will
<Dom__> hab das letsencrypt heute runtergeladen hoffentlich
<ring0> Dom__, welcher anleitung folgst du denn? und wovon ist das die fehlerausgabe?
<Dom__> https://letsencrypt.org/getting-started/
<Dom__> die ausgabe ist von dem Befehl: ./letsencrypt-auto --help
<ring0> ok, also alles 3rd party pakete. nix von ubuntu
<Dom__> heißt ring0 ihr könnt mir nicht weiterhelfen? :(
<k1l> was ist denn der inhalt von /tmp/tmp.mBsxU2yLBL/letsencrypt-auto-requirements.txt ?
<k1l> Dom__: ein problem könnte sein, dass die quellen da von 3rd aprty keine arm pakete haben.
<ring0> Dom__, ich kann nur für mich sprechen, habe let's encrypt nicht in benutzung. es sind ja aber noch 147 andere user hier
<Dom__> ich hab nen Odroid ... also RasPi like, dann brauch ich armfh oder?
<Dom__> k1l: https://daplie.com/articles/lets-encrypt-on-raspberry-pi/ this tutorial says something about it taking forever ... could it be that i'm running out of memory or something?
<debitux> k1l: soo, nvidia treiber in den treibereinstellungen ausgewählt, via sudo prime-select nvidia zu nvidia geswitched, reboot, schwarzer bildschirm :( 
<k1l> debitux: gucken wo es klemmt. 
<k1l> also in den logs, syslog und xorg
<debitux> ich überlege gerade ob ich die 3 stunden zug auf mich nehme und zu dem hinfahre.. sowas via telefon ist einfach kacke. mal sehen.
<k1l> Dom__: wie gesagt: guck in die depencies text was installiert werden muss. versuch es zu installieren
<k1l> Dom__: und das 3rd party paket scheint kaputt zu sein: https://github.com/letsencrypt/letsencrypt/issues/2588
<debitux> k1l: also ich hab ihn einfach mal via sudo prime-select intel wieder darauf zurückschalten lassen und es funktioniert wieder. d.h. es ist ein fehler mit irgendwas von nvidia. ich schau mal die logs durch...
<k1l> Dom__: also mal bei denen direkt fragen
<BlackMage> wie konnte man nochmal den GPG Schlüssel für die kernel-ppa-s importieren?
<k1l> BlackMage: immernoch #ubuntu+1 oder #ubuntu-de+1  :)
<BlackMage> k1l: ist ja gut.....
<Dom__> k1l: danke dir, ich versuch mal da weiter zu forschen :)
<debitux> k1l: jetzt bin ich komplett verwirrt. prime-supported sagt mir yes. prime-select query sagt mir unknown und prime-select nvidia/intel sagt mir jeweils alternatives are not set up properly, mode cannot be enabled
<debitux> naj er muss sich jetzt damit zufrieden geben dass er seine programme im terminal startet mit dem PRIME prefix. ist halt nun so
<m15k> Hi ich hab mal ne Frage zu apt-get: Ich würde gerne die Ausgaben aufs nötigste begrenzen. Dafür gibt es ja die qq Option. Wenn ich jetzt aber "apt-get -qq install --force-yes mariadb-server" ausführe bekomm ich trotzdem noch ausgaben angezeigt. z.B. "Selecting previously unselected package"
<kaesebrot> 2>&1 > /dev/null
<m15k> Naja ich würde schon gerne wissen, wenn was schief läuft
<kaesebrot> gibt so ein tool, heißt chronic, das frisst ausgaben bei zero return, zeigt sie sonst aber an
<kaesebrot> gehört zu moreutils
<m15k> Das hört sich gut an! Danke für den tipp.
<kaesebrot> np
<ghostmag> Wie ist der Hotkey in Unity um ein Fenster links oder rechts auf dem Bildschirm zu setzen?
<ghostmag> Gibt doch noch was anderes als Strg + Alt + Numpad
<k1l> ghostmag: drück mal lange die super taste
<ghostmag> k1l: Da habe ich Strg + Alt + Numpad her
<ghostmag> aber das funktioniert nicht so ganz. Wenn ich ein Fenster dann wieder maximiere, ist das so klein wie möglich
<Dom__> Was mache ich bei folgendem Fehler bei apt-get update .... Failed to fetch http://apt.dockerproject.org/repo/dists/ubuntu-trusty/Release
<mrkramps> Dom__, sich fragen, ob diese paketquelle noch aktiv ist
<Dom__> ich habe mehrere einträge in der sources.list doppelt, soll das so sein?
<mrkramps> Dom__, ist deine sources.list
<mrkramps> außerdem hast du da deb und deb-src
<Dom__> http://pastebin.com/P4fuxe7K  meine sources.list
<mrkramps> Dom__, ist dir vielleicht selber aufgefallen, dass die betroffene paketquelle da nicht drin steht
<mrkramps> und ansich ist es auch egal, wo die drin steht
<mrkramps> die frage ist nur, ob die noch gültig ist … und da es eine fremdquelle ist, ist das zu klären alleine deine sache
<Dom__> oke, ja klar sehe ich ein, da habe ich mal probiert iwas zu installieren, gibt es für mich eine möglichkeit das wieder da raus zu nehmen?
<mrkramps> warum sowas auch klären, bevor man sich das reinzieht …
<k1l> Dom__: zeig mal ein "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* |nc termbin.com 9999"
<mrkramps> oder so …
<Dom__> Ergebnis:    http://termbin.com/45w6
<k1l> Dom__: und mit deinem arm system kannst du 99% der howtos und youtube videos mit grotten schlechten anleitungen eh in die tonne kloppen weil die fremdquellen meistens kein arm unterstützeb
<Dom__> ja hab ich leider inzwischen schon oft gemerkt, inkl. LetsEncrypt
<Dom__> heißt ich muss den ordner docker.list rausschmeißen?
<k1l> ja, das hat gar keine arm pakete da drin
<mrkramps> Dom__, ist nur eine datei, aber ja
<ring0> ganz schön viel in den quellen
<k1l> eigentlich alles dabei was bekannt ist probleme zu machen ;p
<Dom__> mhpf ... kenn mich noch nicht soo gut aus, und hab nen Odroid, glaub das ist sicher auch nicht "hilfreich" oder ^^
<ring0> grundsätzlich macht wohl der umgekehrte ansatz sinn. also möglichst wenig externe quellen einzubinden und nicht für jede anwendung eine quelle einfügen
<Dom__> ok
<ring0> die standard quellen bieten nämlich sehr viel, wenn auch teilweise nicht die aller neuste version, die wiederum aber auch nur sehr selten wirklich gebraucht wird
<Dom__> heißt welche soll/kann ich entfernen?
<ghostmag> Okay Leute, meine Maus und Tastatur machen Probleme
<ghostmag> Ich vermute, das hängt mit Treibern zusammen. Die sind über Funk
<mrkramps> ghostmag, kauf neue batterien
<ghostmag> Erst dachte ich, die Maus ist defekt, weil sie auf meinem Finger scheinbar immer funktioniert und nur auf der Unterlage Hin und Wieder nicht
<jokrebel> Lasermaus
<jokrebel> ?
<ring0> Dom__, ppa entfernen läuft am saubersten mit ppa-purge: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA/#PPA-entfernen
<ghostmag> Jetzt reagiert die Tastatur aber gelegentlich nicht, mehrere Sekunden. Was ich dann tippe kommt nachher alles auf einmal
<ghostmag> jokrebel: Jav
<ring0> Dom__, wenn du nämlich einfach nur die einträge entfernst, bleibt das daraus installierte paket ja installiert. deswegen mit ppa-purge
<jokrebel> ghostmag: Bei Lasermäuse kann es schon mal Probleme geben, wenn der "Untergrund" zB. spiegelnd ist.
<ghostmag> jokrebel: Der spiegelt glaube ich nicht. Und vorher hat die Maus nie Probleme gemacht, erst unter Ubuntu
<ghostmag> dachte aber, das liege vielleicht daran, dass ich die fallengelassen habe
<jokrebel> ghostmag: Aber "verzögerungen beim Tippen" ist wohl eher ein LAG am Rechner, als ein Problem von Funkt-Tastaur/Maus
<jokrebel> ghostmag: Aber mal ernsthaft. Batterie/Akku am Ende kannst Du ausschließen?
<mrkramps> ghostmag, störquellen auch?
<Dom__> heißt welche soll/kann ich entfernen? ?
<Dom__> sry ... ring0: was ist der PPA-Name ?
<ghostmag> jokrebel: Maus ja, aber Tastatur kann sein. Teste ich mal
<ring0> Dom__, optimalerweise brauchst du keine einzige, die du da derzeit hinzugefügt hast
<ghostmag> mrkramps: Weiß keine Störquellen. Werde mal einen anderen USB Port versuchen
<ring0> Dom__, allein die ersten drei sind in den standard quellen drin
<ring0> Dom__, der name sieht jeweils ähnlich aus wie: ppa:shutter/ppa
<ring0> Dom__, du hast die alle hinzugefügt, also müsstest du auch wissen, wie sie hießen ;)
<Dom__> ^^ :-P ja theoretisch schon, aber praktisch habe ich mich versucht an anleitungen zu halten und rumgewurschtelt ... ja ich weiß eigentlich nicht die sinnvollste herangehensweise
<jokrebel> über synaptic kann man die glaub ich recht einfach rausfinden
<Dom__> ring0: kann ich das hier ablesen vllt? http://termbin.com/45w6
<ring0> Dom__, also entweder in der entsprechenden anleitung nachgucken, was du hinzugefügt hast oder anhand der der adressen in den quellen: http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-next/ubuntu wird wohl ppa:mozillateam/firefox-next sein oder was jokrebel vorschlug mit synaptic
<ring0> Dom__, ist natürlich die frage, was schneller geht. alles rückgängig oder lieber direkt neu :/
<Dom__> ring0: ja das ist richtig, aber das installiere Wiki und Owncloud wären mühsam auf die schnelle wieder hin zu bekommen
<ring0> Dom__, ok, muss man selbst abwägen 
<ring0> kann ja auch flux gehen mit dem ppas entfernen
<ring0> für den firefox stimmt die ppa beschreibung übrigens 
<ring0> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Firefox/Installation/#Beta-Version
<Dom__> thanks i got most of them allready
<ring0> you're the man!
<ring0> deb.odroid.in/c1/ würde ich vielleicht erstmal außen vor lassen
<Dom__> now if you could solve my Let's Encrypt problem ... you would be a hero ^^ ;)
<Dom__> ja das hab ich gelassen
<ring0> klingt so als könnte das speziell für deine hardware sein. woher hattest du eigentlich ubuntu für den odoid her?
<k1l> odroid liefert doch images
<ring0> tatsächlich ok
<Dom__> ja das ist auch von odroid/hardkernal
<Dom__> von hier: http://odroid.com/dokuwiki/doku.php?id=en:odroid-c1
<Dom__> nur Let's Encrypt bekomme ich nicht drauf, liegt wohl laut Let's Encrypt leuten daran, dass der CPU/Mem zu gering ist um die Krypro zu compilieren ...
<Dom__> wobei ein freund von mir das schon hinbekommen hat er weiß nur nicht mehr wie ^^
<ring0> ja, das scheint die offizielle quelle zu sein
<ring0> hast du mal probiert, was k1l dir vorhin empfahl? also nachinstallieren der benötigten pakete aus den quellen für das was dieser letsencrypt installer als fehler spuckt?
<k1l> ja da machste am besten nen bugreport bei letsencrypt
<ring0> oder so
<k1l> jo, den inhalt der depencies hat er nie gezeigt.
<Dom__> ja ich weiß aber nicht wie wo :$ :-O
<ring0> das stand in deiner ausgabe, irgendwas in /tmp
<Dom__> dort ist nichts zu finden
<Dom__> das meintest du: was ist denn der inhalt von /tmp/tmp.mBsxU2yLBL/letsencrypt-auto-requirements.txt ? ?!
<ring0> jo
<Dom__> gibt kein Verzeichnis das so heißt leider
<ring0> /tmp hast du aber?
<Dom__> ja
<ring0> tmp.mBsxU2yLBL nicht?
<Dom__> nur tmp.mt.. 
<Dom__> kein mB
<ring0> hm, doof. könnte natürlich sein, dass der installer sein temp verzeichnis auch wieder aufräumt :)
<Dom__> muss fast so sein
<jokrebel> sieht auch eher "gewürfelt" aus. Würd mich wundern, wenn das bei jedem tmp.mBsxU2yLBL heißen würde
<Dom__> und iwie muss man dieses LetsEncrypt doch zum laufen bekommen *grummel*
<jokrebel> "musste iwie confen dasses funzt"
<k1l> Dom__: du kannst es auch manuell ohne die python scripte mache
<Dom__> könntest du mir dabei helfen wie?
<DERHAMMER> hki
<DERHAMMER> hi
<Dom__> k1l: oder gibt es dazu iwo eine anleitung wie es ohne die python skripte geht?
<jokrebel> DERHAMMER: Guten Abend
<DERHAMMER> Hey
<DERHAMMER> eine frage
<DERHAMMER> ich hab mir ne kiste gekauft doch nun haufenweise probleme
<bekks> Eine Holzkiste?
<jokrebel> Ne Kiste Bier? Diese Probleme hörte ich ;-)
<DERHAMMER> ja ich weioß nu nicht welches
<DERHAMMER> ubuntu ich draufmachen soll entweder 14.4 oder 16.4
<digitaloktay> DERHAMMER 16.04 ist noch beta
<jokrebel> DERHAMMER: Wenn Du es nicht weist nimm 14.04
<digitaloktay> aktuelle ist 15.10 und 14 ist LTS
<bekks> Wann kommt denn die Stelle mit dem Problem?
<DERHAMMER> Ja das ding ist
<DERHAMMER> 14 ist beta soweit ich weiß
<kaesebrot> Das Problem ist, dass er sich nicht entscheiden kann?
<DERHAMMER> Und 16.04 ist noch nicht raus
<kaesebrot> Wirf doch ne münze
<DERHAMMER> und 15.10 ist zu wenig support
<digitaloktay> nein DERHAMMER 16.04 ist beta
<bekks> DERHAMMER: 14.04 ist seit Aprill 2014 stabil.
<bekks> 16.04 ist beta, weil es noch nicht veröffentlicht wurde.
<DERHAMMER> ok zruezit habe ich ja windows 7 drauf
<DERHAMMER> Aber das muss nicht uuunbedingt sein.
<kaesebrot> Oder installier das aktuelle mint
<bekks> ROFLMAO.
<DERHAMMER> OH GOITT
<DERHAMMER> MINT
<jokrebel> kaesebrot: Toller Supportvorschlag
<DERHAMMER> kacke auf 2 beinen
<bekks> Und bekomm mit Mint nirgendwo Support - bei Mint nicht, weil die keine Community haben und bei Ubuntu nicht, weil das kein Ubuntu ist. :D
<bekks> Da kannst dich auch ertränken gehen.
<digitaloktay> oder vorher vollsaufen
<DERHAMMER> da habt ihr RECHT mödels :)
<digitaloktay> reactos installieren und bei windows nach support fragen
<DERHAMMER> Ja dann 14.04.4+
<DERHAMMER> Ist ja relativ staabil denke ich wegen .4
<bekks> ??
<DERHAMMER> Also warum überstürtzen und 16.04 nehmen
<bekks> Das Ding könnte auch Fritz heissen. Die .04 hat nichts zu sagen.
<DERHAMMER> Nee
<DERHAMMER> ich meine
<DERHAMMER> 14.04.4
<bekks> 14.04 ist eine LTS Version.
<bekks> Und deine Entertaste ist kaputt.
<DERHAMMER> Leute vielen DAnk
<DERHAMMER> Nur eine frage: wenn ich hilfe brauche kann ich dann noch ma kommen?
<DERHAMMER> ic denke ich kriege es hiN! Hatte es ja schon merhfach!
<tedris> xD
<tedris> du kannst so oft kommen wie du willst
<jokrebel> DERHAMMER: Klar, wenn Du Dich denn für ein echtes Ubuntu entschieden hast kannst Du hier jederzeit support bekommen.
<DERHAMMER> Natürlich
<DERHAMMER> Der Mint quatsch mit dem hack is doch lächerlich
<digitaloktay> darauf trinken wir jetzt einen 
<tedris> ;)
<DERHAMMER> Prost!
<jokrebel> und nu is wieder gut mit OT, ja
<DERHAMMER> ich würde gerne noch ein bisschen quatschen aber muss dringend los. bis nachher
<tedris> bis denn derhammer :)
<bekks> Ja ja. Wenn Mama ins Bett schickt, ist es vorbei mit der Diskussion.
<hinnerk> hi
<hinnerk> die folgende zeile macht was sie soll, nämlich aus diversen pdfs ein: 
<hinnerk> 			find "${u}"*.pdf | sort -n | xargs -d'\n' sh -c 'set -x ; pdftk "${@}" cat output m.pdf' "${0}"
<hinnerk> ich möchte aber das m.pdf durch eine variable ersetzen, deren inhalt ggf. auch leerzeichen enthalten kann.
<bekks> Sieht so schön kompliziert aus :D
<bekks> pdftk *.pdf cat output m.pdf sollte das auch tun.
<hinnerk> das problem ist, das $u im pfadnamen auch leerzeichen enthalten kann
<jokrebel> ohje - da fehlt es dann ja schon vom Grunde auf. Wer macht sowas?
<hinnerk> nutzer.
<bekks> pdftk "*.pdf" cat output m.pdf sollte das auch tun.
<hinnerk> bekks: ich kann dir jetzt ncith mehr sagen warum, aber das klappt glaube ich nicht.
<bekks> Glaubst du oder weisst du?
<jokrebel> hinnerk: Dann lass das doch $Nutzer händisch erst mal korrigieren ;-) (lernen durch Schmerzen) <g>
<hinnerk> ich habe soviel probiert, ich habe etwas di übersicht verloren.
<hinnerk> aber ich kanns gerne kurz ausprobieren...
<bekks> Oder ersetze alle Leerzeichen durch Unterstriche oder so.
<hinnerk> bekks: konkret: $u enthält pfadnamen/filenamen. Dahinter kommt noch "_i.pdf" mit i zw. 0 und unbekannt.
<hinnerk> hättest du es also gerne so:
<hinnerk> 	pdftk "${u}*.pdf" cat output "${o}"
<hinnerk> oder wie fügst du $u und *.pdf zusammen?
<hinnerk> hm
<bekks> Wo kommt denn nun das ${o} her?
<hinnerk> ich glaube ich habe es jetzt
<bekks> Du veränderst viel zu viele Variablen auf einmal.
<hinnerk> pdftk "${u}"*.pdf cat output "${o}"
<hinnerk> das o soll das m.pdf sein, halt eine variable.
<bekks> Das sieht schwer falsch aus.
<hinnerk> funktioniert aber.
<bekks> Ist trotzdem Bullshit.
<bekks> Wenn, dann: pdftk "${u}*.pdf" cat output "${o}"
<hinnerk> findet er die datei nicht. glaubt * sei teil des dateinamens
<bekks> 12Dann verwendet du wohl in deinem Script ' statt "
<hinnerk> ich mache hier copy und paste
<hinnerk> du siehst was ich dort habe
<bekks> Bisher habe ich nur Gerate gesehen und keine einzige Fehlermeldung.
<hinnerk> Error: Unable to find file.
<hinnerk> Error: Failed to open PDF file: 
<hinnerk>    /home/shared/90 Ressourcen/Tools/OCR/Temp/ts_Postbank_Kreditkarte_Abrechnung_20120824*.pdf
<bekks> Wenn du WAS tust...?
<hinnerk> was du eben gesagt hast
<hinnerk> pdftk "${u}*.pdf" cat output "${o}"
<bekks> Dann unterstützt pdftk keine Wildcards.
<hinnerk> doch, ich glaube das liegt am globbing, halte das für richtig.
<bekks> Wenn es am Globbing liegen würde, würde es ja funktionieren.
<hrnz> pdftk "$u"*.pdf cat output "$o"
<hinnerk> habe das an anderen stellen schon ähnlich gemacht (aber diesesmal war es extra kompliziert...
<bekks> pdftk kann aber offensichtlich keine Wildcards ODER du hast das Globbing abgeschaltet.
<hinnerk> hrnz: eben
<bekks> Letzteres wäre - doof.
<hinnerk> das habe ich ja oben als lösung genannt
<bekks> Globbing abschalten? Dumme Idee.
<hinnerk> ich habe nichts abgeschaltet.
<hinnerk> hrnz: kannst du vielleicht über die hintergründe aufklären?
<bekks> Sagtest du doch gerade eben, dass du das als Lösung genannt hättest.
<kaesebrot> in "" wird nicht geglobbt
<kaesebrot> aber du willst ja die spaces escapt bekommen
<kaesebrot> => "" um die variable und alles wird gut
<bekks> Sagte ich ja oben.
<hinnerk> ja, aber das *.pdf eben außerhalb
<bekks> Blödsinn.
<bekks> Weil das * auch Leerzeichen enthalten kann, und dann fliegt Dir das auseinander.
<hrnz> nein.
<bekks> Deine Fehlermeldung sagt: "pdftk kann keine Wildcards".
<hrnz> also ja, * matcht auch filenamen mit leerzeichen, aber die sind dann dennoch ein wort.
<hrnz> also ein wort pro dateinamen.
<uniCAT> Problem: stream lädt nicht, nicht überall, z.B. auf n-tv klappt es nicht, auf web.de funktioniert. wodurch kann ich mir schnelle Abhilfe schaffen?
<bekks> Durch die Angabe deines Ubuntus und die Spezfizierung von "Stream" inklusive Angabe der genauen Fehlermeldungen.
<bekks> Du kennst das Prozedere doch.
<jokrebel> durch genauere Problembeschriebung? So klingt das sehr allgemein.
<Wishmaster2> Insbesondere Browser wäre interessant...
<uniCAT> xubuntu & FF in der neusten Version
<bekks> VERSION?
<uniCAT> auf n-tv werden die kleinen streams nicht abgespielt
<bekks> uniCAT: Nenn uns die Version von xubuntu, die Version von Firefox.
<Wishmaster2> AdBlocker aktiviert?
<bekks> Und was sind denn "kleine Streams"?
<k1l> uniCAT: sind es schon wieder deine plugins, die das blocken?
<k1l> uniCAT: das war doch schon das letzte mal, dass wegen der werbung die da zuerst läuft vor dem video die streams geblockt werden
<uniCAT> xubuntu 14.04 LTS
<uniCAT> FF 45.0
<uniCAT> k1l, meine Plugins. Habe eigentlich keine außer AdBlocker
<bekks> Eigentlich?
<Wishmaster2> uniCAT: Deaktivier das mal
<uniCAT> Wishmaster2,  dann werde ich mit Werbemüll zugeschi..en :-)
<Wishmaster2> uniCAT: Es ist ein Test... aber okay, ich bin dann mal raus
<uniCAT> also meine Plugins: OpenH264, SchockWave-Flash, IceTea-Web Plugin
<uniCAT> die ersten 2 aktiviert
<uniCAT> der 3te nur bei nachfrage
<bekks> Gerade das zweite ist ein wesentlich größeres Risiko.
<uniCAT> bekks, ups, wirklich?
<bekks> Wirklich.
<Wishmaster2> uniCAT: Flash ist geradezu bekannt dafür, eine Sicherheitslücke zu sein
<uniCAT> als ich den Adobe hatte, wurde mir gesagt, SW-Flash installieren...
<bekks> Es vergeht seit Jahren kein einziger Monat, in dem nicht eine kritische Flash-Lücke gefunden wird.
<bekks> Shockwave und Flash sind zwei unterschiedliche Dinge.
<uniCAT> bekks,  was ist zu tun?
<BlackMage> wie kann ich mit gpg die Signatur mit der Key-ID 17C622B0 importieren?
<bekks> uniCAT: Uns zu sagen, was passiert, wenn du alle Werbeblocker abschaltest.
<k1l> BlackMage: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 17C622B0
<jokrebel> BlackMage: Für 16.04?
<k1l> BlackMage: auch wenn du immer noch eine hexenjagd machst.
<BlackMage> k1l: wieso hexenjagd?
<uniCAT> alle? ich habe nur den 1nen in Einsatz...
<bekks> Nur den einen was?
<mrkramps> n-tv tun die flash player gerade nicht
<BlackMage> k1l: und danke...
<k1l> BlackMage: weil die fehlermeldung bei 16.04 nur eine warnung ist. 
<uniCAT> bekks,  AdBlocker war gemeint..
<Wishmaster2> uniCAT: Wie gesagt, schalt ihn mal ab
<BlackMage> k1l: ich hab den Key importiert aber der öffentliche Schlüssel wird nicht gefunden
<bekks> uniCAT: Woe lange diskutieren wir jetzt, dass du das Ding abschaltest, zum Test?
<bekks> *Wie
<BlackMage> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15502800/ -> was mache ich falsch?
<uniCAT> Klasse: Ergebnis: Als Hintergrund erscheint Werbebild. Darauf ein Stream-Fenster. Leider Stream an sich startet NICHT. Toll.
<mrkramps> bei mir schon :)
<bekks> Hier auch.
<kaesebrot> hier nicht :(
<uniCAT> Das gibt es nicht!!!!
<Anf> Guten Abend, ich bräuchte mal Hilfe. Ich versuche gerade mein Synology über NFS im Ubuntu zu Mounten, das Mounten funktioniert, aber ich hab keine Zugangsrechte. Ich hab verschiedene UID, Ubuntu hat 1000 und mein Synology hat 1027. Wie kann ich die UID's änder? n
<Anf> Und ist es ratsam die UID zu ändern, weil im Netz steht, das wen man die UID ändert es zu Probleme kommen kann.
<uniCAT> LÖSUNG: Deaktivierung von SHOCKWAVE-Flash (ganz) brachte die Lösung. AdBlocker spielte dabei keine Rolle. Wieso? 
<uniCAT> was sorgt jetzt für Stream-Wiedergabe?
<k1l> html5?
<dadrc> oder html6
<uniCAT> ah, oder...
<dadrc> oh, sorry, falscher chan zum trollen -.-
<dadrc> HTML5 stimmt
<uniCAT> kann ich den Add-On Flash ganz rauskicken? 
<uniCAT> also deinstallieren?
<bekks> Woher sollen wir das denn wissen, ob du irgendwelche Websites besuchst, die das brauchen?
 * kaesebrot hat kein flash und kann gut überleben
<bekks> Ich hab auch kein AdobeFlash (Shockwave ist übrigens auch von Adobe, uniCAT), sondern PepperFlash.
<uniCAT> bekks,  gibt es tatsächlich welche? die mit html5/6 nicht zuRecht kommen?
<bekks> uniCAT: Warum sollte es die denn nicht geben?
<bekks> Die wenigsten Websites sind in HTML5 verfügbar.
<Wishmaster2> Hm, seltsam ist, dass im Regelfall HTML5 verwendet wird und Flash nur ein Fallback ist, also webseitenseitig :)
<uniCAT> PepperFlash.. danke.. dann versuche ich mein System aufzuPEPPERN..
<bekks> Wishmaster2: Was exakt auf die Webseite ankommt.
<kaesebrot> Das Internet ist voll vom flash zeug
<bekks> uniCAT: Firefox schliessen, Chrome öffnen. Fertig.
<Wishmaster2> bekks: Ja, genau :) 
<kaesebrot> Ob das sehenswert ist steht aber auf einem anderen stern
<uniCAT> bekks, CHROME oder CHROMIUM?
<bekks> uniCAT: Lies was ich schrieb.
<uniCAT> bekks,  CHROME ;-)
<Wishmaster2> uniCAT: Und nein, Chrome ist nicht in den offiziellen Paketquellen enthalten
<Anf> Leute, kan mir Bitte einer von Euch hälfen mein gefic... NAS mit Ubuntu zu Mounten, BITTE
<uniCAT> Wishmaster2, deshalb habe ich die Frage moduliert :-)))
<Wishmaster2> uniCAT: Sag das doch gleich
<uniCAT> Wishmaster2, danke für Deine Hilfe :-)
<uniCAT> und denk-Unterstützung
<Anf> Leute, kann Mir BITTE einer helfen, was ist los?
<mrkramps> Anf, NFS ist bei deinem kenntnisstand ein scheißplan. nimm einfach samba
<Anf> Wieso ich hab doch alles verstanden, die frage ist halt nur, wie ändere oder pass ich die UID an?
<Fuchs> Anf: wenn Du die UID anpassen willst, dann auf dem NAS, und nicht auf Deiner Buechse
<mrkramps> Anf, https://www.synology.com/de-de/knowledgebase/DSM/tutorial/File_Sharing/How_to_access_files_on_Synology_NAS_within_the_local_network_NFS
<Fuchs> in der Theorie geht das auf dem Linux mit usermod -u, auf dem NFS hoffentlich auch, das stuende dann in dessen Anleitung
<Anf> ok, das dachte ich mir, ich hab mich über das Terminal mit dem NAS verbunden und hab die /etc/passwd Datei gefunden, aber wie öffne ich die, nano ist auf dem Nas nicht installiert
<Fuchs> einfacher ist es, wenn ausschliesslich Du das Ding nutzt, auf dem NAS die Option all_squash  in den /etc/exports zu setzen
<Fuchs> Du willst diese Datei nicht modifizieren, Du willst usermod dafuer nehmen 
<spY|da> die all_squash option ist kewl 
<Anf> alles klar, vielen dank. Ich versuch es
<Fuchs> die Squash Option wird in dem Link von mrkramps auch erklaert
<Anf> ich hab mich über das PC Terminal mit dem Nas verbunden um die UID zu ändern, Fehler : usermod: command not found
<mrkramps> alter, willst du mich verarschen!?
<bekks> Offensichtlich.
<mrkramps> die erklären das mit BILDERN!!!
<mrkramps> und wie "de-de" in dem link schon vermuten lässt, erklären die das auch in deutsch …
<Anf> DAS GEHT BEI MIR NICHT MAN, ICH HAB ES GENAU SO GEMACHT
<bekks> Was geht nicht, den Link lesen?
<k1l> Anf: an welcher stelle von der anleitung geht es denn nicht? wo genau?
<Anf> Die UID ist falsch NAS 1027 und Ubuntu 1000, wie ändere ich die UID
<bekks> Du musst uns schon sagen was du tust, was pssiert, was du dann tust, etc. - wir können das nicht erraten.
<bekks> Anf: Das steht in dem Link.+
<Anf> Wo Den?
<bekks> Lies den Link.
<bekks> Es steht da.
<Anf> Die F>unktion hab ich aktiviert: AUTH_SYS: Verwenden Sie die UID (Benutzer-ID) und GID (Gruppen-ID) des NFS-Clients, um die Zugangsbefugnisse zu überprüfen.
<Anf> Wie man die UID bei dem NAS ändert, steht da nicht
<bekks> Es ist sogar bebildert...
<Anf> Was den genau, wie man die UID ändert, garnicht
<bekks> Doch...
<bekks> Denn das geht anders als du denkst.
<bekks> Aber da du ja nicht der Anleitung folgen willst - wie IMMER wenn man dir eine Anleitung gibt - bin ich raus aus der Nummer. Hilf Dir selbst.
<Anf> Ich hab die Anleitung befolgt, und ich konnte den NAS auch Mounten, aber ich hab keine Zugriffsrechte, wieso?
<Anf> Was soll ich den machen Mensch, ich hab die Anleitung befolgt, diesmal wirklich, aber es geht einfach nicht, ich hab keine Rechte
<mrkramps> Squash …
<bekks> So schnell kannst du die Bilder gar nicht angeguckt haben.
<bekks> Also erzähl du uns mal nichts.
<Fuchs> Anf: bist Du der einzige Benutzer in dem Netz / sollen die anderen auch alles duerfen auf dem NAS? 
<Anf> Ich hab genau diese Anleitung den ganzen Tag davor gemacht, 
<Fuchs> wenn ja: lies was nun mehrere Personen, ich inklusive, schrieben: Du willst squash_all setzen, das geht, wenn Du keinen CLI Editor bedienen kannst oder willst, via Link von mrkramps auch graphisch, steht in der Anleitung beschrieben
<Anf> Ich bin der einziege Benutzer
<bekks> Bis vorhin hast du noch irgendwas mit "PC Terminal" und "usermod" gemacht.
<Fuchs> Anf: dann setz squash_all 
<Fuchs> steht in der Anleitung wie das geht
<Wishmaster2> Anf: "Squash: In diesem Feld können Sie die Zugriffsberechtigungen der Benutzer für den NFS-Client regeln. Bitte wählen Sie eine der folgenden Optionen:"
<Anf> squash all steht nicht in der Anleitung, was erzählt ihr da
<Fuchs> doch
<Wishmaster2> Es steht "Squash:" in der Anleitung
<Anf> ok, aber diese Funktion steht nicht in meiner NAS Oberfläche
<Wishmaster2> Es ist doch bebildert...
<bekks> Anf: Dann weisst du das doch schon den ganzen Tag - und sagst das erst jetzt?
<Wishmaster2> Squash: In diesem Feld können Sie die Zugriffsberechtigungen der Benutzer für den NFS-Client regeln. Bitte wählen Sie eine der folgenden Optionen:
<Wishmaster2> Alle Benutzer zu „Admin“ zuordnen: Vergibt an alle Benutzer Zugriffsberechtigungen für den NFS-Client, die identisch sind mit den Zugriffsberechtigungen des Admin-Benutzers auf Ihrem System.
<Fuchs> das bezweifle ich, sollte dem aber wirklich so sein, dann kannst Du es manuell in der /etc/exports setzen. Davon rate ich aber klar ab, wenn das die Weboberflaeche kann (was ich schwer vermute) 
<Anf> Hab alles verstanden, vielen Dank. Ich versuch den Punkt in der Oberfläche zu suchen, vielen Dank
<Wishmaster2> Anf https://www.synology.com/_images/tutorials/Access_Shared_Folders_within_LAN_NFS_50/image8.png
<Anf> Das weiß ich aber wo ist der Punkt squash
<Fuchs> https://www.synology.com/_images/tutorials/Access_Shared_Folders_within_LAN_NFS_50/image9.png
<Fuchs> dritter von oben
<Anf> Haha, bei mir aber nicht
<Anf> Ich hab vielleicht eine Neue DSM, ich schau mal
<Fuchs> wie gesagt, notfalls kann man das in der /etc/exports setzen, aber bei Deinem Wissensstand rate ich davon ab
<Anf> Hab es gerade in der /etc/exports ersetzt, und es FUNKTIONIERT
<Anf> Und ich versuch hier schon die UID's zu ändern :(
<Fuchs> aeh
<Anf> Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe
<Fuchs> Du hast also gerade eine Textdatei editiert, nachdem Du uns weisgemacht hast weiter oben, dass Du das nicht kannst? 
<Wishmaster2> LOL
<bekks> Wahrscheinlich wird das Ding jetzt an einem Mint gemounted.
<Anf> Nein, an Ubuntu
<Anf> Ich hab nano nachinstalliert
<Anf> Anders gehts ja nicht
<bekks> Natürlich geht das anders.
<Wishmaster2> Bi :)
<Anf> Wie soll man sonst in die /etc/passwd der Synology reinkommen z.B oder in die /etc/exports
<bekks> Welche Rolle spielt das denn jetzt noch?
<bekks> Du findest nicht mal in Bildern Punkte, die im Text beschrieben sind, kannst aber mit einemEditor umgehen, etc.
<Anf> Ich weiß doch wie es geht mit Editor nano usw.
<bekks> 0325 232452 < Anf> ok, das dachte ich mir, ich hab mich über das Terminal mit dem NAS verbunden und hab die /etc/passwd Datei gefunden, aber wie öffne ich die, nano ist auf dem Nas nicht installiert
<Fuchs> nano ist halt nicht der einzige Editor und halt nicht standard
<Fuchs> vermutlich wird ein vi(m) installiert sein 
<Anf> ich hab doch gesagt, das ich nano nachinstaliert habe
<Anf> nachinstalliert *
<Fuchs> *schauder*
<Wishmaster2> Anf: Solange es irgendeinen anderen Editor gibt (vermitlich vi(m)) gibt es keinen Grund dazu.
<moni> hallo, kann mir jemand bei einem ssh problem helfen? ich bekomme keine verbindung zu einem anderen gerät hin. ping funktioniert. meine computerwissen reicht nicht aus um foreneinträge zu verstehen
<bekks> Was ist denn die Fehlermeldung bei ssh?
<k1l> läuft denn auf dem anderen rechner ein ssh server?
<moni> nach KORREKTER Passworteingabe erscheint : "Permission denied, please try again."
<bekks> Dann ist das PW falsch, oder der Account darf sich nicht per SSH einloggen.
<bekks> Ist das zufällig der root User bei einem Ubuntu? :)
<Fuchs> moni: da muesste man nun auf dem Server in den sshd logs schauen, Moeglichkeiten:  1) Passwort falsch  2) Dateien gehoeren dem falschen Nutzer  3) Benutzer darf sich nicht remote einloggen, z.B. root 
<moni> ? zu den umständen: ich möchte auf einen raspberry zugreifen. bei meinem kumpel zuhause hat es geklappt, bei mir zuhause nicht mehr
<k1l> moni: welchen command nutzt du genau?
<moni> ssh 192........
<k1l> moni: bist du sicher, dass die ip noch stimmt, wenn du die netzwerke gewechselt hast?
<moni> ja hab ich nachgeschaut
<k1l> moni: versuch mal "ssh user@ip"
<moni> dasselbe
<moni> @kil
<Fuchs> Und den Nutzer gibt es auf dem raspberry, ja? 
<Fuchs> Und Du nimmst dessen Passwort, nicht das von der lokalen Buechse? 
<k1l> sicher, dass die ip stimmt? und den nutzer gibt es auf dem rpi? welcher nutzer ist es?
<mrkramps> moni, ist das das standardbenutzerkonto?
<moni> ?? jetzt hats geklappt
<moni> danke
<moni> ich habe pi@192... eingegeben dann hats gekalppt
<moni> ich hätte schwören können, dies hätt ich schon probiert
<Fuchs> ja, ohne wird er es mit Deinem lokalen Nutzer versuchen, den gibt es da natuerlich nicht
<Fuchs> aber gut, wenn es nun geht
<k1l> moni: wenn du nicht pi@... nutzt dann nimmt er den selber user wie der unter ubuntu gerade ist.
<moni> danke danke, jetzt gehts in die zweite runde für mich.. owncloud .. :) danke
<Anf> Ich hab ja aber nicht gewusste, das es einen Editor schon gibt
<mrkramps> vi quasi immer und überall
<Anf> ich dachte es währe nano :) von vi hatte ich noch nicht gewusst
<moni> hat wer von euch erfahrung mit owncloud? ich bekomm es nicht hin von außen drauf zuzugreifen. im heimnetzwerk funktioniert es. da ich weiß dass man das schwer über den chat lösen kann, möcht ich aber fragen ob jemand eine anfängerfreundliche anleitung hat. in der fritzbox habe ich alles meines wissens konfiguriert: dyns eingerichtet, portweiterleitung 80 und 443 eingerichtet.. aber es will einfach nicht funktionieren.
<moni> seit 2 monaten... ich komm einfach nicht weiter
<moni> wenn ich meine dyn-adresse im browser eingebe... erscheint meine lokale ip und owncloud wird angezeigt
<mrkramps> moni, das klapp - soweit ich mich entsinne - nicht aus deinem eigenen netzwerk heraus
<mrkramps> du müsstest das mal aus dem mobilnetz oder einem anderen heimnetzwerk versuchen
<moni> :) wenn ich es aus einem anderen netzwerk probiere erscheint : die website ist nicht erreichbar
<moni> netzwerk von nachbar ;)
<mrkramps> sry, ist leider voll nicht mein thema
<moni> aber danke für antwort :)
<k1l> da sollte es doch massen an webseiten geben die das genau beschreiben
<moni> ja @ kil, ob dus mir glaubst oder nicht... aber ich hab sie alle durch... jede googlesuche sagt, "sie haben diese website schon oft besucht" ;)
#ubuntu-de 2016-03-26
<spreco> hat jemand erfahrung mit dem blizzard launcher?
<Yoshimo> man sollte Wine auf XP stellen, bei Win7 wird das UI nicht benutzbar, was sonst?
<redknight> spreco: Ich nur schlechte: Seit es den launcher gibt, startet mein wow nimmer unter wine :D
<spreco> der letzte patch hat ja mit SSLv3 aufgeräumt und ich bin, nach einem upgrade auf 16.04 - um die gnutls aktualisierung nutzen zu können, grad am installieren von wow... und hege zweifel :/
<spreco> oh, das mit dem letzten patch meinst du aber nicht, oder?
<redknight> ne, den Launcher gibts ja nun seit ein paar Jahren ;)
<spreco> welches wine benutzt du denn? ich hatte keine probleme ...
<spreco> ja, dacht ich mir auch grad, startest dann die exe direkt?
<Yoshimo> also ich kenne nur 2 Probleme: Nouveau verursacht Artefakte im Spiel und der Launcher kann in Wine nicht mit neueren Windowsversionen umgehen und zeigt nur weiße Fläche an. Beides ist behebbar
<redknight> Probiert mit 1.6 und 1.9.2 (beide GOLD in wineHQ) - Laucher startet, Spiel lässt sich starten und crasht dann mit einen "Speicherzugriffsfehler" wahlweise beim Zugriff aufs RAM oder auf eine der Cache-Files
<spreco> @yoshimo - stimmt, vor den Problemen bin ich zum verschont geblieben :P
<redknight> Die Statdardlösungen wie cache löschen etc hab ich auch schon durhc
<spreco> warte... das kenn ich
<Yoshimo> Speicherzugriffsfehler mit OpenGL?
<redknight> Da is für die Arbeit eh ein Win brauch, hatte ich kein Nerv, mich weiter drum zu kümmern ;)
<redknight> Yoshimo: openGL und d3d9-Emulation
<spreco> dll override gemacht? - war's das überhaupt? wie war das... warte
<Yoshimo> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=91600#c5
<Yoshimo> redknight: probier den Trick mal
<redknight> Yoshimo: Ist notiert - beim nächsten Umbooten fällig ;)
<spreco> oder mal die dbghelp dll deaktivieren
<redknight> spreco: Was mich halt wundert, jeder Bewertung im Winehq sgat no changes needed, bei mir liefs Jahre vor Gold-Status problemlos und danach auf einen shclag nimmer, sogar ohne das zwischendrin wine oder das Spiel nen Update bekommen hätten ;)
<spreco> das is echt komisch weil ich so gar keine probleme damit hatte und ich hatte keinen plan was ich da tat :)
<spreco> hast du dir mal ein einfaches tutorial angeschaut?
<spreco> auf linuxdenken oder wubupd8 sind ganz einfache, die so oder so ähnlich bei mir zu guten ergebnissen geführt haben, oder nimmst das howto ausm blizzardforzum, auch super gemacht
<redknight> Wie gesagt, da ich eh noch ein Wondows installiert hab, ist mein INteresse da ziemlich eingeschlafen. Aber da ich dich grad hier gelesen hab, hats mich nun grad wieder gepackt ;)
<spreco> wenn du eh ein windows hast zum drauf zurückgreifen versteht sich das - aber sollte du es erneut versuchen wollen helf ich gern wenn ich kann - auch wenn ich denke das es keine große sein dürfte :)
<spreco> keine große sache
<spreco> bin mal afk 
<redknight> spreco: Falls meine Begeistrung bis zum nächsten Umbooten anhält, komm ich gern drauf zurück, danke ;)
<spreco> nur zu :)
<fred``> hat mal jemand nen tip: hab gestern den nvidia-364 installiert und seitdem ist es mir nicht mehr moeglich 'normal' zu booten. nach der auswahl der zu startenden ubuntu version sehe ich die consolenausgabe - es erscheint jedoch nie die passwordabfrage des lvm's
<fred``> hatte von einigen problemen gelesen, dass leute gar keine eingabemaske sehen, da der bildschirm schwarz ist - aber das ist nicht mein problem
<fred``> wenn ich den modus 'recovery' booten laufen lasse und dann in der anschliessenden maske sage: 'continue normal bootup' komme ich an die pw abfrage fuer das lvm und alles laeuft dann normal
<fred``> hab die dkms-module schon neu gebaut - bringt aber nicht
<RDX400> fred``, lass deinen pc erneut normal booten, und bei der eigentlichen passwordabfrage des lvm's, drückst du mal die F11 Taste. Das selbe funzt bei mir auch
<ppq> sonst als workaround: im textmodus booten. sieht auch nerdiger aus :) dafür in der /etc/default/grub setzen: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=""
<ppq> dann noch ein sudo update-grub
<fred``> das ding ist - ich sehe ja ausgaben nach der auswahl des kernels
<fred``> nur kommt die pw abfrage nich - als ob sich das weghaengt
<RDX400> fred``, welchen Kernelversion nutzt du?
<fred``> als es das erste mal aufgetreten ist, den 4.2.0-24
<fred``> eh
<fred``> als es das erste mal aufgetreten ist, den 4.2.0-34 - jetzt kam eben der .35 - da ists aber genauso
<fred``> sobald ich den nvidia-364 purge, klappt der bootvorgang wieder
<RDX400> fred``, ich nutze zwar auch den nvidia-364 aber mit einem neueren Kernel. Meiner ist der 4.4.0-13
 * jokrebel nutzt auch nen älteren NVidia-Treiber weil der "aktuelle" Probleme machte.
<RDX400> wenn jokrebel das tut, dann hat es seine Gründe :)
<RDX400> fred``, gibt es einen bestimmten Grund warum, du gerade den neuesten nvidia driver nutzen willst? Wenn nicht dann versuche einfach eine Vorgängerversion :)
<fred``> hatte dann nen downgrade auf die aeltere gemacht - aber da sieht es dann genauso aus
<fred``> ich fummel mal noch ein wenig - danke fuer die einlassungen
<fred``> so: hatte den -364 schon seit ein paar tagen am laufen und eigentlich funzte der 'ok' - hab jetzt mal ein downgrade auf den 358 gemacht und nun laeuft wieder alles wie es soll - seltsam
<RDX400> fred``, freut mich zu hören das es geklappt hat.
<spreco> re
<Fluffi> wie kann die Transparenz von unity deaktiviert werden?
<spreco> hast du compiz an?
<Fluffi> nö
<nagetier> Es ist mir in 15.10 nicht möglich radio tray über Pulseaudio dazu zu bewegen auf den angeschlossenen TFT per HDMI auszugeben, angeboten wird die Option in PA, kann aber nicht gewählt werden. Bei anderen Anwendungen klappt das problemlos. Jemand Vorschläge?
<spreco> ubuntu tweaks installiert?
<Fluffi> will nix installieren. ich will einfach nur die transparenz deaktivieren
<spreco> naja, meine frage wr ob du es installiert hast, da kann/konnte man den blur effekt ein bzw ausschalten 
<spreco> ansonsten geht's bestimmt noch händisch in einem script, aber da bin ich jetzt überfragt
<Fluffi> man muss das doch irgendwo einstellen können. ohne tool. ohne script
<spreco> wo willst du denn die transparenz ausschalten? dash?
<Fluffi> überall. und am besten noch die animationen auch
<Fluffi> die wievielte version von ubuntu mit unity ist das nun? und immer noch kein rechtsklick-eigenschaften mit wenigstens ein paar Einstellungen??? ich muss leider ubuntu in einer vm laufen lassen und da kotz mich diese lahmarische transparenz immer wieder an. das dauert 5 sekunden
<spreco> animationen?
<nagetier> "Python (v2.7): Playback Stream ein" wird unter "Wiedergabe" in PA angezeigtumschalten von "Internes Audio" auf "HDMI" ist aber nicht möglich.
<Fluffi> ja animationen. zwar nur minimal aber ressourcendfressend
<spreco> das muss schon compiz sein, such da mal nach und da kannst du dann den ganzen kram abstellen
<Fluffi> jetzt muss ich schon wieder irgendein tool installieren und mich reinfriemeln um was ganz simples zu ändern. 
<spreco> schau mal nach composite, das sollte schon da sein
<Fluffi> da ist nix mit composite
<spreco> Erscheinungsbild... blablubb?
<Fluffi> Erscheinungsbild?
<spreco> is so'n tool bei mir
<Fluffi> hab ich nicht
<frostschutz> Fluffi, unity-tweak-tool kann div. animationen und effekte abschalten, aber wenn du das ding so bekämpfen musst, nimm doch einfach ne andere fensterlnmanager?
<Fluffi> einfach einen anderen fenstermanager nehmen? einfach? ich muss arbeiten und nicht 5h an Fenstermanagern rumspielen und mir mein system zerschiesen...
<Fluffi> dann installier ich lieber dieses tweak tool. weiss der geier warum das nicht von selber mit dabei ist. aber ich hab schon lange aufgehört die linux logik zu hinterfragen...
<frostschutz> dann kauf dir nen schnelleren Rechner, ich merk von den Effekten in einer VM praktisch nichts
<frostschutz> man kanns halt nicht jedem recht machen :)
<spreco> ruhig brauner^^ - es gibt auch treiber für die VM, damit kann man bessere Grafikunterstützung erzielen, vllt solltest du da mal nach schauen 
<spreco> jenachdem welche mannutzt
<Fluffi> ja ne is klar. vmware tools. ist drauf. 
<Fluffi> und alles andere sieht nach 2 Tage rumgefriemle mit Endstation System neu installieren aus. Ne Danke...
<Fluffi> ach ja, nen schnelleren Rechner kaufen, weil Ubuntu es seit x Releases nicht gebacken bekommt eine simple Einstellmöglichkeit für eine grundlegende Sache einzubauen??? netter scherz
<Raphael__> Fluffi: Hi, wo liegt das Problem genau? ;)
<spreco> Fluffi, hätte ja sein können das du Virtualbox nutzt, da ist der Treiber sehr hilfreich.
<Raphael__> Hätt ja sein können... stattdessen gebt ihr dumme antworten.
<frostschutz> wer nach dummen antworten fragt, kriegt auch welche ;)
<nanoNet> es ist nur sauer weils nicht gleich klappt
<spreco> ich hab doch gar keine dummen antworten gegeben... :(
<sebsch> Für virt-install gibt es mit --location=http://url/to/installer die Möglichkeit Onlinerepositories zu verwenden. Bis jetzt hab ich sowas nur für Debian gefunden. Gibt es für Ubuntu solche Installerrepositories auch?  (siehe: http://http.debian.net/debian/dists/stable/main/installer-amd64/)
<spreco> ja, die gibt es
<spreco> webupd8 hat welche zB
<sebsch> Gerade durch das Standardrepo geklickt und tatsächlich! Danke spreco 
<spreco> ja gerne
<sebsch> soweit ich das sehen kann, hat jedes repo einen installer-zweig. (zB http://ch.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/wily/main/installer-amd64/)
<spreco> äh
<spreco> wenn du das sagst :P
<dreamon> Hallo. Was könnte der Grund sein, das ich kein Terminal aufbekomme. Weder Terminator, gnome-terminal, noch Strg+Alt+F1. Bei letzterem kann ich login und pw eingeben, aber es kommt kein Prompt zum eingeben des Befehls.
<mrkramps> dreamon, fehler ins der ~/.profile oder ~/.bashrc ?
<dreamon> Da ich nichts geändert habe.. ? Habe noch nicht rebootet, aber vermute das es danach geht. 
<mrkramps> wäre einen versuch wert, mit dem risiko dass vielleicht auch gar nichts mehr geht
<dreamon> hmpf. Nach Monaten mal wieder rebooten.. fühlt sich komisch an ;)
<dreamon> bin gleich zurck
<mrkramps> für desktop/notebook hört sich das eher gesund
<jokrebel> absolut - Reboot tut gut - allen Unkenrufen zu trotz ist auch bei Linux ein neustart von zeit zu zeit nicht verkehrt.
<mrkramps> ich glaube, grafische umgebungen mögen diese form von wellness einfach
<dreamon> mrkramps, Nun gehts wieder. hmmm.. reboot und ok.. was das wohl war.
<mrkramps> dreamon, hat dein system sich wohl einfach verschluckt :)
<jokrebel> absolut - Reboot tut gut - allen Unkenrufen zu trotz ist auch bei Linux ein neustart von zeit zu zeit nicht verkehrt. <-- dreamon
<dreamon> Läuft eigentich alles sehr stabil. Hatte noch zwei sftp offen. Die vergesse ich immer wieder zu schließen, wenn ich den Standord wechsle.
<mrkramps> dreamon, bisschen wellness brauch so ein system einfach trotzdem mal … abschalten, auspannen und linux mal linux sein lassen, weisste
<mrkramps> ;)
<mrkramps> ständig im standby ist ja quasi wie wachkoma
<jokrebel> dreamon: jedes Bit oder Byte (ob nun Linux, Windows, UNIX, oder BSD) kann irgendwo mal kippen und merkwürdige Auswirkungen mit sich bringen. Is nun mal so bei der Elektronik (ob mit oder ohne OS)
<taunix> ja, wenn das fett mal quietscht
<taunix> oder nen bit mal quer steckt
<dreamon> Ist heute 1. April? ;)
<taunix> dauert noch
<jokrebel> dreamon: Ne, leider BITterer Ernst. Jedes elektronische Gerät kann sich mal "verwursteln". Uptime ist nicht alles...
<mrkramps> der vergleich mensch und maschine ist noch verfrüht, aber umso komplexer ein system umso komischere dinge können auftreten
<mrkramps> gerade so bei längerer laufzeit
<dreamon> Fallende Bits kenn ich keine außer bei defekter Hardware. Aber Programmierfehler, dagegen ist kein Kraut gewachsen
<jokrebel> egal - wird inzwischen sehr Offtopic
<ghostmag> Kann ich einstellen, dass Unity immer das Fenster, das ich aktiviere anzeigt?
<ghostmag> Ein Link zum Beispiel auf den ich klicke, dass dann automatisch Chrome in den Vordergrund kommt?
<ghostmag> www.google.de
<ghostmag> Wenn ich da draufklicke, wackelt Chrome zwar im Starter und aktualisiert sich, aber ich bleibe hier im Channel, also es öffnet sich nur im Hintergrund
<jokrebel> ghostmag: Welchen IRC-Client nutz Du?
<ghostmag> jokrebel: Ist nur ein Beispiel, geht um alle Anwendungen
<ghostmag> mein IRC Client ist derzeit Byrd, also eine Chrome App
<jokrebel> ghostmag: Dass das "im Hintergrund" geöffnet wird ist vermutlich Sache es Programms in dem Du den Link anklickst.
<ghostmag> jokrebel: Ich glaube, das hängt mit meinen Systemeinstellungen zusammen
<jokrebel> viel wollen das ja auch so...
<ghostmag> sogar wenn ich ein Programm öffne, öffnet das im Hintergrund
<jokrebel> ist hier auch so. Und ich mag das auch...
<jokrebel> allerdings öffnet ein neues Prgramm brav im Vordergrund.
<ghostmag> Vielleicht habe ich da irgendwo was falsch eingestellt
<jokrebel> wüsst jetzt nicht, wo man sowas global festlegen könnte. Was ist das für Ubuntu mit welchem Desktop?
<ghostmag> 14.04 Unity
<jokrebel> nö. Hab ich hier auch. Also andere Programme aus der Seitenleiste oder der Lens starten immer "vorne" 
<jokrebel> Aus dem WeeChat-Terminal Fenster geöffnete Links allerdings im Hintergrund (aber das ist auch gut so)
<jokrebel> wüsste jetzt auch keine Systemeinstellung der man "globales öffnen im hintergrund" mitgeben knnte.
<redknight> Yoshimo, spreco: Ich hab eure Tips von heute morgen zu Battle.Net/Wow getestet, jetzte faileds wenigstens mit einem Battlenetfehler und nicht mehr mit wine ;) mal sehen was die Repearaturinstallation ändert
<spreco> garnix!
<spreco> :P
<spreco> welcher fehler?
<redknight> ARG !
<redknight> Reparatur heisst wohl reinstall
<spreco> kannst abbrechen imho
<redknight> Ich hab den fehlercode nicht notiert - text war aussagekräftig wie Blizzardprogramme sein können "Da funktioniert etwas nicht mehr"
<spreco> oh, so präzise :P
<spreco> ja schau mal das du den wieder herkriegst - dann kriegen wir das schon :)
<redknight> Lässt sich ja provozieren, notfalls client löschen, rsync von der win-Platte und go :D
<spreco> uuuund los! :P
<redknight> spreco: Ok, jetzt will er mich veralbern: "In diesem Ordner befindet sich keine aktuelle Version des Clients" ... Ist ja auch nie die, die vor 3 STunden noch lief
<redknight> Also natürlich das Verzeichnis, aus dem auch der Launcher gestartet wird .D
<spreco> du kannst das auch einfach von der anderen platte starten, das sollte kein Problem sein
<redknight> ja, der Launcher will das aber nicht
<spreco> ein freund von mir startet es immer aus seiner windows partition
<spreco> die exe :)
<spreco> direkt
<redknight> die connectetd nicht, aber ich versuchs
<redknight> Warten sie
<spreco> ich werde mit DU angesprochen
<redknight> War kein ernstgemeintes Sie, keine Angst
<spreco> dachte schon ^^
<redknight> Gut, dann sind wir mal gespannt, ob es nun weiterkommt als bis zur Passworteingabe - 2-Faktor-Auth kam eben schon nicht mehr
<spreco> kannst dich nicht anmelden?
<redknight> Nö, nach eingabe von Account und Passwort geht "Verbinden" auf - danach sollte ja normal der 2 Faktor-Auth von diesem Authenticator kommen, der kommt schon nimmer. 
<redknight> Konsole mault rum mit "fixme:winhttp:get_system_proxy_autoconfig_url no support on this platform"
<redknight> laut archwiki muss ich dafür ein 32-Bit prefix bauen
<spreco> oh#
<spreco> welche distro?
<jokrebel> ubuntu ist kein arch
<spreco> ich weiß was dein problem ist wenn du 14.04 nutzt
<redknight> Ich weiß. Aber die Anleitungen aus dem Archiwiki können trotzdem helfen ;)
<redknight> spreco: yep, 14.04 it is
<spreco> ok - am mittwoch hat blizzard einen patch rausgebracht um SSLv3 auszuschließen, das ist nötig wegen einer Sicherheitslücke
<spreco> das Problem daran ist das 14.04 gnutls nicht in der aktuellen version zur verfügung stellt, also nicht für 14.04
<spreco> du kannst jetzt versuchen eine modifizierte dll zu nutzen, oder dein ubuntu auf 15.10 bzw 16.04 upzugraden
<redknight> Naja, die 3 Wochen bis Release werd ich damit leben können ;)
<spreco> da geb ich dir recht :)
<redknight> Das geht shcon lso lang nicht mehr und heut tut wenigstens Launcher/Battlenet wieder, ich probiers nach dem realse nochmal
<redknight> Aber danke schon mal soweit
<redknight> spreco: Aber schon witzig, dass die ständig Werbung mit "Protect your Account" machen und _jetzt_ erst sslv3 rauspatchen
<spreco> gern, hätt mich gefreut wenn wir das jetzt gleich gewuppt bekommen hätten :)
<Yoshimo> ich krieg mit meinem 15.10 immer noch nen unbekannten Algorithmus 200, scheint da haben sie auch gleich ganz modernen Kram eingerichtet :)
<Lembert> Hallo, ich möchte hier unter UbuntuGnome15.10 eine Windows10 Virtualbox laufen lassen. Ab dem Zeitpunkt wo ich die Box starte friert das Ubuntu fast ein, und reagiert fast nicht mehr. Ich schreibe fast, weil der Mauszeiger sich in Millimeter Stückchen extreeem langsam bewegt. Fehlt mir da irgend ein Treiber oder wie behebe ich das?
<spreco> ja - das stimmt ^^
<spreco> Lembert, tut mir leid, davon hab ich leider keine Ahnung - Yoshimo, unbekannter Algorithmus - bei WOW jezz oder wine, oder wie?
<Yoshimo> wow und wine, aber egal es funktioniert
<redknight> Lembert: Wild geraten: virtuulisierung im BIOS ausgeschaltet?
<redknight> Also VT-X oder wie das heisst ;)
<Lembert> Es hat letztes Jahr aufm selben Rechner (aber anderes Ubuntu) schon mal funktioniert. Von daher dürfte da schon alles passen.
<Lembert> Ich kann beim nächsten Neustart nochmal kontrollieren
<redknight> Kannst Du auch so: sollte in /proc/cpuinfo mit aufgeführt werden.
<redknight> Allerdings weiß ich nicht mehr aus dem Kopf, wie das flag für wlechen Prozessortyp heisst
<Lembert> ja das wär jetzt meine nächste frage gewesen auf was ich da achten muss :)
<Lembert> bei amd soll sich das amd-v nennen, aber darunter find ich nix
<Lembert> hab nachgeguckt, das flag heist svm und ist bei mir aktiv
<redknight> Lembert: Schade. Dann bin ich bei Virtualbox auch raus, wenn die Standardideen passen (Platte shcnell genug, auf der die virtuelle Platte liegt), genug I/O und Ram übrige, etc
<Lembert> nö der standard passt, platte = systemplatte = ssd, ram = 8gb
<spreco> hast du propietären treiber installiert, die sollen ordentlich dampf machen
<Lembert> von welchem treiber sprichst du?
<Lembert> abgesehen von den Grafiktreibern, finde ich im Treibermenü von Ubuntu nur eine "Prozessor Mikrocodefirmware für AMD, von amd-microcode (proprietär)" 
<Lembert> aber kein Plan was das ist
<Lembert> hollala der Treiber scheint was zu bringen
<spreco> sorry, ich war grad dabei ein videozu suchen da hat der die treiber installiert und erklärt was und warum, aber ich find's nicht
<spreco> aber wenn der treiber was bringt - super!
<spreco> bin daddeln
<jokrebel> ..was hier eh absolut Offtopic ist
#ubuntu-de 2016-03-27
<andi> Hi
<andi> Ich hab hier ein Ubuntu 15.10 und der gdm zeigt leider kein Bild mehr. In dem Rechner ist eine Nvidia Grafikkarte drin und so wie es im Xorg.0.log aussieht wird die auch richtig erkannt.
<andi> Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich am geschicktesten nach Fehlern suchen kann warum kein Bild gezeigt wird?
<mrkramps> gdm klingt nach ubuntu gnome?
<andi> Ja, genau.
<andi> Das war mal ein 14.10 glaube ich und ich hab geupgradet.
<mrkramps> welcher grafikkartentreiber wird verwendet?
<mrkramps> oder im zweifelsfall einmal die ausgabe von:$ lspci -nnk | grep -i VGA -A2 
<andi> So wie's aussieht wird der nvidia Treiber wirklich benutzt und aktuell ist der nvidia-304 wieder aktiv, weil's mit nvidia-340 auch nicht funktioniert hat und für nvidia-352 die GeForce 210 da drin zu alt ist.
<andi> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15521807/
<andi> Das sollte so schon passen, oder? Das nvidia Kernelmodul ist ja geladen.
<mrkramps> andi, hast du es denn mal ohne den nvidia-treiber versucht?
<mrkramps> also als test?
<andi> Wie soll ich das testen? Einfach das Modul rausnehmen und dann versuchen gdm zu starten?
<mrkramps> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia/nvidia/#Keine-grafische-Oberflaeche
<andi> Probiere ich gleich mal.
<andi> Hmm, ich finde unter /etc keine xorg.conf.
<Frickelpit> wenn, dann würde die auch unter /etc/X11/ liegen
<andi> Oh, da hab ich mich undeutlich ausgedrückt. # find /etc -iname "*xorg.conf*" findet keine Datei.
<mrkramps> würde jetzt für mich bedeuten, dass der nvidia-treiber ohne konfiguration läuft
<Frickelpit> ja, die ist ja auch überflüssig
<mrkramps> Frickelpit, legt der nvidia-Treiber keine mehr an?
<Frickelpit> nicht das ich wüsste
<mrkramps> scheiße, unsere wiki-artikel sind inzwischen echt nicht mehr auf der höhe :\
<Frickelpit> man kann unter /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ ne Datei anlegen (20-nvidia.conf z.B.) und da die Optionen einstellen.
<andi> Ich muss schon einfach nur den gdm starten, da gibt's nicht noch einen anderen Prozess von dem gdm jetzt abhängt?
<mrkramps> andivoraussichtlich ein :$ sudo service gmd restart
<andi> Ja, genau. Das ist das, was ich seither auch probiert hab.
<andi> Jetzt wäre nur die Frage was in die Datei 20-nvidia.conf rein soll, denn im Wiki-Artikel steht ja, dass man die Zeile Driver "nvidia" auskommentieren soll.
<mrkramps> Frickelpit, sollte also reichen in der konfigurationsdatei einfach das laden des nouveau-treiber zu erzwingen?
<Frickelpit> wird der nicht eh default eingestellt, wenn kein anderer treiber installiert ist?
<mrkramps> Frickelpit, es geht mehr darum den temporär zu deaktivieren
<Deadline> Hallo, mal kurz ne Frage; bin gerade dabei, mich zurechtzufinden. Möchte wissen, wo Programme liegen (idealerweise per Shell finden). Zum Beispiel der vorinstallierte Taschenrechner. Wie kann ich den über Shell finden und ausführen? 
<Frickelpit> ah, ok. Ja, dann würde ich den nvidia blacklisten und den nouveau laden per config
<Frickelpit> Deadline: whereis <Programname>
<Deadline> ok, wenn ich whereis taschenrechner eingebe, dann kommt nur "taschenrechner: ", was soll mir das sagen?
<Frickelpit> das der Name des Programmes nicht 'Taschenrechner' lautet
<mrkramps> Deadline, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Programme_starten/#Terminal
<mrkramps> Deadline, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Verzeichnisstruktur/
<Deadline> ach so... gibt es eine Möglichkeit herauszufinden, wie der genaue Name lautet?
<Frickelpit> Deadline: mit echo $PATH kannst du dir auch ansehen, wo dein Benutzer nach Programmen schaut
<Frickelpit> bzw seine Shell
<mrkramps> Deadline, mehr über die installierten pakete sieh https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketverwaltung/
<mrkramps> Deadline, man kann sich mit der paketverwaltung installationspfad und installierte dateien eines paketes anzeigen lassen
<Deadline> okay, danke bis hierhin. dann schau ich mir das alles erst mal in Ruhe an :) 
<mrkramps> daraus lässt sich der startbefehl zusammen mit der vorgegeben verzeichnisstruktur ableiten
<mrkramps> andi, in die /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-gpu.conf folgendes eintragen https://paste.ubuntu.com/15522042/
<Deadline> war auch schon auf aptitude, aber war dort auch erst mal etwas erschlagen^ ich seh schon, dass, wenn man erst mal durchblickt, hier alles viel besser und schneller geht, aber das durchblicken ist erst mal eine herausforderung^^ 
<Deadline> aber der weg klingt logisch... ich setz mich mal dran, danke
<mrkramps> Deadline, lernkurve ist sehr steil ;)
<Deadline> sehr gut, wichtig für die motivation :) 
<andi> mrkramps: Hab ich gemacht, es kommt aber leider kein Bild dabei raus. Am nopaste der Xorg.0.log Datei bin ich grad dran.
<Deadline> ah cool... es ist der gnome-calculator ;) ... das war die richtige spur. danke!
<mrkramps> Deadline, die menüeinträge der installierten anwendungen liegen als textdateien in /usr/share/applications/
<mrkramps> siehe auch https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/.desktop-Dateien/
<mrkramps> die lassen sich bspw. mit grep nach dem Namen des Menüeintrags durchsuchen und der startbefehl steht dort auch drin
<Deadline> habe die liste der desktop-dateien geöffnet. mit "grep" lande ich aber immer in eine art offenen schreibmodus in der shell aus dem ich nur mit strg+D wieder rauskomme. 
<mrkramps> Deadline:$ grep -i "SUCHBEGRIFF" /usr/share/applications/*
<mrkramps> siehe auch https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/grep/
<andi> Ich krieg die Xorg.0.log einfach nicht mehr über nopaste-it online.
<Deadline> jo, da kommt was :) mit startbefehl... super, danke
<mrkramps> andi, kannst auf der befehlszeile pastebininit verwenden
<Deadline> muss weg, danke bis hierhin schon mal.. vlt bis bald mal ;)
<andi> http://nopaste.linux-dev.org/?1024076 So hier haben wir sie.
<mrkramps> ok, da lädt der den nvidia-treiber trotzdem noch
<mrkramps> andi:$ echo "blacklist nvidia" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-nvidia.conf
<mrkramps> und den rechner neustarten
<tuvok> tachsn .. 
<tuvok> frohe oster und dicke eier wünsch ich
<andi> Kein Unterschied. Gibt kein Bild. Das schaut fast so aus als würde der Bildschirm nicht richtig erkannt werden.
<andi> Als Bildschirm hängt da ein 40" Samsung Fernseher dran.
<tuvok> nutzt jemand von euch die pf3+ kernels?
<mrkramps> andi, der nouveau-treiber wird jetzt aber auch verwendet? lspci -nnk | grep -i VGA -A2 
<andi> Nope, er nimmt immernoch den nvidia Treiber.
<mrkramps> oO
<mrkramps> andi mach die änderungen mal wieder rückgängig, also 20-gpu.conf und blacklist-nvidia.conf löschen
<andi> done
<mrkramps> andi, und jetzt bootest du mit der Bootoption 'nomodeset' - siehe https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bootoptionen/
<andi> ok
<andi> Also ich brauch kurz, um neu zu starten...
<mrkramps> andi, ich bin noch 'ne weile hier … alles gut
<andi> Hab den Rechner mit nomodeset gestartet.
<andi> Magste die Xorg.0.log nochmal haben?
<mrkramps> gerne
<andi> Also keine Änderungen, es gibt immer noch kein Bild.
<andi> http://nopaste.linux-dev.org/?1024220
<andi> Ich denke ab Zeile 170 wird's spannend, weil er da anfängt zu meckern, dass der Bildschirm nicht ganz tut was er soll.
<mrkramps> andi, also bei TVs kann das gut mal sein, dass es mit der EDID nicht so hinhaut
<Frickelpit> der TV wird doch korrekt erkannt?
<mrkramps> ansich schon
<Frickelpit> [    30.426] (II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1920 x 1080
<mrkramps> aber ggf. nimmt der treiber eine falsche wiederholungsrate
<mrkramps> andi, mal so blöd gefragt, kannst du zufällig auch an einem anderen monitor testen?
<andi> Ich könnte den aus'm Büro rüber schleppen.
<andi> Mal gucken ob ich den easy raus gebaut krieg'.
<andi> Der Monitor hat kein HDMI Eingang, sondern nur DVI, aber das teste ich jetzt mal ob ich da ein Bild bekomme.
<Frickelpit> andi: alternativ auf der konsole den nvidia "entladen" und dafür den nouveau
<andi> http://nopaste.linux-dev.org/?1024293
<andi> Selbes Ergebnis.
<andi> Frickelpit: Sollte das mit rmmod nvidia und modprobe nouveau funktionieren?
<Frickelpit> ja
<andi> Das haben wir vorhin mal getestet. Der Xorg sucht sich da automatisch wieder den nvidia Treiber.
<Frickelpit> dann setz ihn auf die blacklist
<mrkramps> Frickelpit, haben wir ja gemacht
<Frickelpit> anscheinend nicht, denn er wird ja weiterhin geladen
<mrkramps> echo "blacklist nvidia" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-nvidia.conf und neustart
<mrkramps> das sollte doch eigentlich funktionieren
<Frickelpit> andi: deinstalliere den treiber mal komplett
<andi> reicht apt-get remove?
<mrkramps> apt-get purge
<andi> und dann?
<mrkramps> neustart
<andi> So, jetzt wird nouveau benutzt:  http://nopaste.linux-dev.org/?1024294
<andi> Bildschirm ist immer noch schwarz.
<andi> Liegt es vielleicht garnicht an X, sondern an gdm selbst, dass der nichts anzeigt?
<mrkramps> was zum … dein X lädt den nvidia aber immer noch
<mrkramps> ah, entlädt den aber gleich wieder
<andi> http://nopaste.linux-dev.org/?1024295 Schaut nicht so gut aus.
<andi> Also ich hab so lange Pakete gepurgt bis dpkg -l | grep nvidia nix mehr gezeigt hat.
<mrkramps> apt-get purge nvidia* hätte das auch getan, aber sollte so auch passen
<andi> Vergesst es, die Datei vom Greeter ist vom 19.2. Das hat nix damit zu tun.
<mrkramps> andi, es liegt im bereich des möglichen, dass GDM das problem ist
<mrkramps> wir könnten mal in die richtung testen
<andi> Kann man den GDM geschickt von Hand in einem Debug-Modus starten?
<mrkramps> andi, deaktivier den mal mit:$ sudo service gdm stop
<andi> done
<mrkramps> und versuch dann die gnome sitzung mit 'startx' zu starten
<andi> Oh oh...
<andi> Die Anwendung »startx« ist momentan nicht installiert. Sie können sie durch folgende Eingabe installieren:
<andi> Ich installiere mal xinit wie er es vorschlägt.
<jokrebel> oioioi
<andi> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15523736/
<taunix> scnrrrr
<andi> Das ist was er mir dann erzählt.
<andi> Ey, sitzt ihr alle gemütlich mit Popcorn da und lest mit wie wir hier am nvidia Treiber verzweifeln?
<jokrebel> ja ;-)
<mrkramps> find ich nicht witzig
<jokrebel> was genau ist das denn für ein Ubuntu und mit welchem Desktop
<mrkramps> und das mit dem root konto finde ich gerade auch nicht witzig
<mrkramps> jokrebel, ubuntu GNOME 15.10
<mrkramps> andi, melde dich mal mit dem root-konto ab und mit deinem benutzerkonto an
<jokrebel> update&full-upgrade schon durch?
<mrkramps> jokrebel, du meinst, weil da kernel 3.13 noch läuft?
<andi> Mit dem User sagt er mir das: X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<mrkramps> jokrebel, streich das …
<andi> Danach hab ich root probiert.
<jokrebel> ja auch - den hab ich hier bei 14.04 am Start
<andi> jokrebel: Das ist 15.10 mit Gnome.
<andi> Aber geupdatet von ich glaube das war 14.10.
<andi> jokrebel: Was ist full-upgrade? Meinst du dist-upgrade?
<mrkramps> jokrebel, kernel version in der ausgabe ist nur das build system, current system ist kernl 4.x
<mrkramps> also dahingehend eigentlich alles gut
<jokrebel> andi: full-upgrade ist sozusagen das dist-upgrade von apt-get bei apt
<taunix> nuja, ich bin ja auch blutiger noob, aber das was fehlt hätte sogar mir auffallen müssen
<taunix> und ich glaube, da wurde einiges zerbastelt beim versuch den nvidia-treiber zu installieren, das wird schwierig
<Frickelpit> andi: du schriebst, du hast von 14.10 aktualisiert auf 15.10?
<jokrebel> ...sicher das das komplett durchgelaufen war? Was sagt ein "apt update&& apt full-upgrade"?
<jokrebel> und 14.10 auf 15.10 geht direkt gar nicht...
<Frickelpit> naja, technisch gesehen schon^^
<jokrebel> ich für nen noob
<jokrebel> nicht
<jokrebel> Was sagt ein "apt update&& apt full-upgrade"?
<jokrebel> bitte NoPasten
<andi> Ich hab das vor 2-3 Wochen geupgraded. Es gibt Pakete, die er jetzt upgraden will, aber ich glaube es ist nix dabei was den XServer dran hindert richtig zu starten.
<andi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15524067/
<jokrebel> ich würde zum glauben die Kirche empfehlen ;-)
<jokrebel> schon mal allein, dass ein neuerer Kernel ansteht ist was esentielles...
<mrkramps> jau, aktualisieren! egal, wie es dann weitergeht
<jokrebel> mrkramps: Schlimmer kann es ja kaum noch werden. Aber halt erst mal einen einigemaßen konsistenen Ausgangspunkt erlangen. Oder?
<mrkramps> jokrebel, was heißt schlimmer … eigentlich ist bislang nichts passiert
<mrkramps> die meiste zeit haben wir damit gekämpft den nvidia zu deaktivieren, bevor er ihn jetzt vollständig deaktiviert hat
<mrkramps> vollständig deinstalliert
<jokrebel> er hat keine GUI? Oder hab ich das falsch überflogen?
<mrkramps> er sitzt im moment in tty1 fest
<mrkramps> weil gdm nur mit black screen startet
<mrkramps> mehr sorgen macht mir das aktivierte root-konto :\
<jokrebel> also - keine GUI
<mrkramps> korrektz
<Frickelpit> wenn 15.10 benutzt wird, wäre ein sudo systemctl start gdm.service und ein systemctl status gdm.service evtl hilfreich
<mrkramps> jo, schön dass dir das 2,5h später einfällt =D
<jokrebel> cobra - übernehmen sie ;-)
<andi> Die Internetleitung hier ist nicht die schnellste. Die Kiste behauptet sie braucht noch etwa 1:20 h, um die Pakete runterzuladen.
<mrkramps> oO
<Frickelpit> andi: du kannst auch währenddessen auf ein anderes tty wechseln
<jokrebel> Akustikkoppler?
<andi> Frickelpit: Ich hab ne ssh session mit screen.
<jokrebel> andi: Auch da kann man eine weiter session öffnen
<Frickelpit> andi: d.h. du sitzt nicht direkt am pc?
<jokrebel> ...könnte man dadurch vermuten
<jokrebel> aber woher weis er dann, dass er nen Black-Screen hat?
<jokrebel> hoffentlich ist das kein Supportfall um 3 Ecken mit Fernwatung per ssh und Telefonverbindung *grusel*
<mrkramps> jokrebel, nein … sonst hätte er keinen zweiten monitor aus dem büro holen und anschließen können ;)
<jokrebel> ah ok - das hab ich wohl überlesen
<jokrebel> nun sind aber die 1:20h für den Download auch längst vorbei. Kommt da noch was andi?
<andi> Wie ich schon erwartet hab, hat apt full-upgrade keine Änderung gebracht. Ich hab jetzt noch den restlichen ubuntu-desktop nachinstalliert, damit funktioniert jetzt startx zumindest mal wieder. Warum gdm aber noch nicht wieder mag weiß ich noch nicht.
<Frickelpit> andi: teste mal einen anderen login-manager
<andi> lightdm sagt das: Job for lightdm.service failed because the control process exited with error code. See "systemctl status lightdm.service" and "journalctl -xe" for details.
<andi> https://paste.ubuntu.com/15526183/
<jokrebel> und das zeite?
<jokrebel> zweite
<andi> Da steht sehr viel Kram drin, auch viel, das mit dem Grafikproblem garnix zu tun hat.
<andi> Ich krieg das in einem less angezeigt und müsste da ~2900 Zeilen rauskopieren.
<jokrebel> dürfen wir es selbst interpretieren?
<andi> Gibt's was wonach ich suchen könnte?
<andi> jokrebel: Was ist mit dir los? Das ist doch ein Support-Channel, oder?
<andi> Wenn jeder, der hier ne Frage stellt gleich ein Newbie ist und sowieso keine Ahnung hat, bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob das die richtige Stelle ist, um zu fragen.
<jokrebel> ja? Was soll los ein? Ich hätt es nur gerne selbst gesichtet
<andi> Jo, wie gesagt, ich kann da nicht 2900 Zeilen rauskopieren.
<Frickelpit> leite die Ausgabe um in eine Textdatei
<jokrebel> andi: Du kannst Dir gerne auch andere "Stellen" suchen um Dein Problem zu lösen. (Was ist mit DIR los?)
<andi> http://nopaste.linux-dev.org/?1024703
<jokrebel> andi: versuch mal ein sudo apt-get install --reinstall lightdm
<jokrebel> na mir dauert das nun zu lang. Viel Erfolg noch.
<jokrebel> gute Nacht und noch schöne Ostern
<johnnyg273> hallo, kennt sich jemand mit x forwarding aus? habe einen 14.04 server (komplett ohne gui) xauth ist schon installiert aber wenn ich bspw xterm installieren möchte, will er direkt grafiktreiber usw mit installieren
<bekks> Und was ist das Problem daran?
<johnnyg273> fühlt sich so unsauber an ..
<mrkramps> sind halt die abhängigkeiten
<bekks> Gefühle haben da nichts zu suchen.
<johnnyg273> führt also kein weg dran vorbei? ok :)
<johnnyg273> danke
<mrkramps> ich frag mich nur, was ich bei x-firwarding mit einem terminal wollen würde?
<bekks> Das weiß er vermutlich auch nicht.
<stevieh> X ist halt zweigeteilt in die client libs und den X server selbst. in 99% aller Fälle braucht man beides. Für das 1% kannst du es selbst bauen.
<stevieh> wobei, wenn ich das promille zeichen jetzt auf Anhieb finden würde, wäre das angebrachter
<Matze202> Hi ;)
<Matze202> Hat jemand ne Idee, wieso ich bei einer 2x3.2GHz Cpu nicht über einen Upload von 1,1-1,2MB/s kommen? Arbeitsspeicher habe ich mit 16GB mehr als genug und der ist nur zu ca. 60% ausgelastet.
<Frickelpit> was hat der Upload mit der Taktrate zu tun?
<Matze202> Ich nutze übrigens das KDE von Ubuntu 15.10 und uploade gerate mit dem Terminal per SSH oder der Dateiverwaltung per FTP. Beides ist aber nicht langfristig über die Geschwindigkeit angestiegen.
<Matze202> Frickelpit: keine Ahnung ob und ob nicht, aber mein Rechner läuft beim Upload auf einem Core ständig bei 100%
<Matze202> Frickelpit: Daher ging ich davon aus, das eventuell die CPU von System der Bremsblock für die Upload-Geschwindigkeit ist
<Frickelpit> Matze202: schau halt nach mit top, nettop und konsorten
<Matze202> Frickelpit: Was meinst du? bin noch ziemlich neu im Linux-User-Bereich unterwegs
<mrkramps> Matze202, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Prozesse/
<Frickelpit> Matze202: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Netzwerk-Monitoring/ 
<mrkramps> sollst mal schauen, welcher prozess die leistung beansprucht
<Frickelpit> nethogs z.B. (sofern kein 14.04 genutzt wird)
<mrkramps> Matze202, Verbindung im Heimnetzwerk oder Internet?
<Matze202> Frickelpit: mrkramps: thx euch beiden, hab gerade gesehen, dass mein Office-Programm noch offen war welches ein großteil der CPU mobste
<Matze202> mrkramps: Frickelpit: wo es aus ist, hab ich wieder nur je Core um die 20% CPU-Last
<Frickelpit> na siehste
<Matze202> Frickelpit: mrkramps: Aber der Upload bleibt leider bei ca. 1,1-1,2MB/s ist das eine Standart-Upload-Grenze bei den Webhostern oder sollte man da mehr erwarten können?
<Frickelpit> Matze202: von wo nach wo lädst du denn?
<Matze202> Frickelpit: Von zu Hause über nen FB 7490 (Ruhrpott) mit o2 10MB/s Upload nach Hamburg zu Artfiles
<Frickelpit> Matze202: rechne mal 10 MBit durch 8 ;)
<Matze202> Frickelpit: ok, sorry hatte nicht an die Bit-Rechnung gedacht, also nochmal vielen Dank ;)
<Frickelpit> np
<Matze202> Ich wünsche euch noch schöne Ostern und danke das es euch gibt, ihr habt immer wieder die richtigen Ideen um mich auf den richtigen Weg zu bringen! :D
<Guest92225> ist das hier german chat 
<Guest92225> hallo zusammen 
<mrkramps> hi
<digitaloktay> hi Guest92225 
<Fuchs> Guest92225: deutschsprachiger Support fuer Ubuntu, ja
<Guest92225> hi hab viele fragen  bin einsteiger 
<Fuchs> okay, um die Uhrzeit duerften nicht mehr so viele aktiv sein, aber versuch es mal 
<Guest92225> ich schau standig berichte an uber open sourc  
<Fuchs> oh, und https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger/  ist auch eine gute Quelle, sollte niemand mehr wach sein 
<Guest92225> das ist klar . hab so vile fragen und bin jetzt am anfang schon voll uberzeugt davon  ich fange an windows zu hassen 
<Fuchs> das soll nicht das Ziel sein. 
<Guest92225> klar aber die problem die ich mit windows hatte waren sehr nerve aufreibend . 
<mrkramps> das muss unter linux bzw. mit open source software aber nicht anders sein
<mrkramps> das liegt eher in der natur der sache
<Guest92225> ich hbae das gefuhl das viel stabilere ist 
<Guest92225> denks oder hangt von dem ab der davor sitzt 
<mrkramps> auch das
<Guest92225> weiss nicht es heisst das ubuntu sehr sicher ist und das keine treiber suchen muss 
<Guest92225> das mehr privat ist und uund und 
<Guest92225> mir kommt so vor als ist wie appel 
<Guest92225> os
<mrkramps> sofern hardware unterstützt wird, hat man damit keine probleme
<Guest92225> das muss auch nicht jeder versteh 
<mrkramps> fehlt ein treiber, kann das auch sehr nervenaufreibend und enttäuschend werden
<Guest92225> klar ich habs mir uber multiboot cd reingeladen in cach und nicht mal installiert und find jetzt hammer super 
<mrkramps> wenn die live sitzung schon funktioniert, sieht das gut aus bei dir
<Guest92225> weisst du was gutes anfanger ubuntu ist 
<Guest92225> als kein x l 
<mrkramps> wenn die leistung deiner hardware für ubuntu reicht, dann fang einfach damit an
<mrkramps> also ubuntu mit unity als desktopumgebung
<Guest92225> klar ohne unterstuzung mochte ich nicht gleich reinsturzen . 
<Guest92225> weiss nicht hab so ein schwarze gesehn was voll gefallt linux mint 17.0 ist auch ubuntu 
<mrkramps> ist nicht ubuntu, verwendet nur die gleiche basis
<Guest92225> okay 
<Guest92225> was ist ein gutes ubuntu für anfanger als nicht entwickler multi media sollte es haben und auch sicher sein . offices und browser zum surfen viueleicht noch paar bot zum leechen 
<mrkramps> wie gesagt, fang einfach mit dem original an
<Guest92225> welches ist das 
<mrkramps> software kannst du überall die gleiche installieren
<mrkramps> siehe https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Downloads/
<Guest92225> ich kenne es nicht sehe tausend seiten im netz und möchte naturlich nicht beim leechen ein trojaner einfagen 
<Guest92225> ups
<mrkramps> und ansonsten ist im wiki https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ eigentlich alles erklärt, was man über installation und einrichtung wissen muss
#ubuntu-de 2017-03-20
<leszek> gibts eigentlich schon ne lösung für lokalisierung in snaps ? Ich meine wenn ich heute ein libreoffice 5.3 snap installiere ist das nur in englisch. Gibts da schon was das ich verpasst habe ?
<Dackel> Moin Moin! Gibt es Alternativen zum Yubikey Neo?
<_moep_> Dackel: das passt eher in offtopic und das kommt auf deinen usecase an
<Nie_Wer> Hallo Leutz, ich habe da mal ne Frage. Ich verwende 16.10 und bei meinem Networkmanager kann ich kein VPN hinzufügen. Was kann man da machen?
<nagetier> Nie_Wer: network-manager-openvpn ist installiert?
<jokrebel> nagetier: hier ist das installiert (16.04) im Networkmanager ist trotzdem "add a vpn conection" ausgegraut
<Nie_Wer> ja nagetier ist installiert
<Nie_Wer> und genau. die option ist ausgegraut
<jokrebel> ah muss man wohl über nm-connection-editor erst einrichten?
<jokrebel> http://askubuntu.com/questions/135787/gray-button-for-saving-editing-vpn-connection-in-ubuntu-12-04
<le_bot> Title: network manager - gray button for saving "editing VPN connection" in Ubuntu 12.04 - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> ...aber da ich kein VPN-Ziel zur verfügung habe, kann ich es nicht weiter testen. Sorry Nie_Wer
<Nie_Wer> trotzdem, danke für den link jokrebel 
<dertoaster> oh ich hab mir grad so richtig geil ein gewedelt man das kam alles so geil rausgeschleudert alle ist vollgesaut hier man aber das wars wert allles voll eklig hier aber ich musste mal wieder wedeln damit der geile sperma rauskommt geil mann
<k1l> …
<ScheisseImGesich> oh ich hab mich heute so schön mit geiler warmer frisch geschissener scheisse eingecremt so schön im gesicht bor war das geil ich bin dabei voll gekommen aber das war so geil
#ubuntu-de 2017-03-21
<bernhart> irc://irc.inn.at.euirc.net/#krautchan
<smeexsi> hallo , ich würde gerne einen stick bearbeiten der in einem anderen system erstellt wurde und wo ich nicht der besitzer bin, format ist ext3/4
<smeexsi> da es relativ viele dateien sind würd ich das gerne im normalen dateibrowser machen, benutzer/passwort kenn ich natürlich
<nagetier> smeexsi: was ist denn unter "bearbeiten" zu verstehen?
<smeexsi> daten löschen/ersetzen
<smeexsi> nagetier
<nagetier> smeexsi: chown und chmod können da helfen.. nur achte darauf anderen nicht die Rechte zu entziehen, die sie evtl. noch brauchen
<smeexsi> damit ändere ich die rechte ja oder ?
<nagetier> Sinnvoll ist es hier mit Gruppen und nicht Benutzern zu arbeiten
<nagetier> smeexsi: jo
<smeexsi> ich hab mir gedacht ich kann mich im terminal als der nutzer anmelden und gleichzeitig damit den datei browser öffnen
<smeexsi> normal mach ich das mit SSH aber das geht in dem fall leider nicht
<nagetier> smeexsi: Du hast also das PW von dem Nutzer der Zugriff hat?
<smeexsi> klar , hab ich ja geschrieben
<nagetier> smeexsi: dann mach das so.. wechsle mit 'su [USER]' in der Konsole zu dem Nutzer und öffne dann dort deinen Dateimanager
<smeexsi> das wirds sein was ich gesucht hab , test ich dann gleich 
<smeexsi> ich möchte ja nur mein kodi build von einer sd karte (für den raspberry) auf den usb stick (für 64bit pc) übertragen ohne alles nochmal zu machen ^^
<smeexsi> ne geht nicht , da bekomm ich einen legitimierungs fehler 
<smeexsi> ich nehm mal an weil es den benutzer root auch in ubuntu schon gibt 
<smeexsi> kann ich mich im terminal überhaupt mit einem unbekannten user/passwort anmelden ?
<nagetier> smeexsi: Du willst root werden, ok.. dazu muss dein jetziger Nutzer das dürfen und kann dann mit 'sudo -i' dazu wechseln
<smeexsi> der benutzer von dem libreelec image auf dem benutzer ist root , das pw libreelec 
<smeexsi> also das imgae auf dem bootbaren usb stick mein ich 
<nagetier> smeexsi: Von der SD-Karte kannst du doch aber auch ohne root-Rechte lesen?
<smeexsi> ich möchte daten von der raspberry sd karte auf den usb stick übertragen wo einige ordner erstzt werden
<nagetier> Dann mach dir den Stick zu Eigen und kopiere die Daten darauf
<smeexsi> und wie ?
<nagetier> smeexsi: chown/chmod
<nagetier> smeexsi: Der Benutzer auf der SD-Karte ist egal, du willst dich ja nicht damit anmelden, sondern die Daten kopieren.. und genau dazu brauchst du auf dem Rechner der kopiert Rechte
<smeexsi> die sd karte ist kein thema , nur der usb stick wo die daten überschrieben werden
<nagetier> smeexsi: Wenn du den einsetzt, wird er im Dateimanager angezeigt aber du kannst keine Daten schreiben, ist das richtig?
<smeexsi> ja
<smeexsi> das sollte der richtige befehl sein 
<smeexsi> sudo chown -c $USER /media/smeexs/Storage/.kodi
<nagetier> smeexsi: ja, das sieht gut aus
<smeexsi> der wars 
<smeexsi>   sudo chown -cR $USER /media/smeexs/Storage/.kodi
<smeexsi> das R für unterordner hat gefehlt
<DaVu> oh, ein Kodi Problem ;)
<smeexsi> is jetzt nur die frage ob dann nach dem booten noch alles funktioniert
<DaVu> schade das ich zu spät eingestiegen bin
<smeexsi> nein kein kodi problem ^^
<smeexsi> nur ein schreibrechte unter ubuntu problem , normal , am raspberry mach ich das mit SSH
<DaVu> ah, ok
<smeexsi> bist gar nicht im offtopic DaVu ?
<DaVu> nein, nicht immer
<apollo13> hi, wo speichert unity die starter?
<Frickelpit> apollo13: ~/.config/autostart evtl.
<Frickelpit> ~/.local/share/applications liegen hier auch welche
<apollo13> mhm weder noch
<NTQ> Auf einem Sambashare kommt es manchmal dazu, das Word abstürzt und dann Dateien zurück lässt, die das Attribut e, das man mit lsattr sehen kann, gesetzt haben. Laut man-page: "the file is using extents for mapping the blocks on disk". Kann man das Attribut auch wieder irgendwie entfernen außer die Datei zu kopieren, Original zu löschen und wieder zurückzukopieren? Denn ist das Attribut gesetzt, mag Word die Datei nicht öffnen
<NTQ> Oder ich hab wieder voreilige Schlüsse gezogen und das hat gar nichts damit zu tun. Ich recherchiere selbst noch ein bisschen weiter.
<sdx23> a) Word unter Ubuntu? b) auf welchem Dateisystem? c) Ich wuerde meinen, das liegt an was anderem.
<Guest3994> Servus, ich hoffe mir kann jemand bzgl eines Netzwerk Problems beim Ubuntu Server 16.04 helfen.
<Guest3994> Bin ich hier richtig?
<k1l_> Guest3994: schiess los
<Guest3994> Ich hab haproxy auf ubuntu laufen, jedoch bricht nach ungewisser Zeit einfach das Netzwerk ab
<Guest3994> ifdown und und ifup und es geht weiter
<Guest3994> oder halt reboot
<Guest3994> damit meine ich nicht haproxy ist erreichbar, sondern der ganze server lässt sich nicht erreichen
<Guest3994> auch ping von der maschine geht nicht raus
<Guest3994> läuft als virtuelle maschine auf hyper-v 2016
<Guest3994> jetzt ist die frage, wo suche ich am besten nach dem fehler?
<sdx23> In der VM und auf dem VM-Host, imho. Ist der Zustand gerade so?
<Guest3994> der host läuft ohne probleme, da laufen diverse maschinen drauf. aber nur windows
<Guest3994> zustand war um 8:43Uhr, mit ifdown und ifup wieder ans laufen gebracht
<Guest3994> nur die linux vm ist davon betroffen
<Frickelpit> was sagen die logs zu der Uhrzeit?
<Guest3994> in welchem schau ich genau nach?
<Frickelpit> journalctl und syslog würd ich mal nachsehen
<Guest3994> syslog steht nichts, nur fortlaufend:  snapd.refresh.timer: Adding 1h 58min 41.546744s random time.
<Guest3994> also in der art
<k1l_> das ist nicht wichtig, das ist nur für den snap paketdienst, dass er erneut nach updates für die paketliste sucht
<sdx23> Wohin gepingt? Von Wo? Wie ist das Netzwerksetup in der VM? Und auf dem Host?
<Guest3994> Mär 21 08:45:25 haproxy1 kernel: net enp0s10f0: Using EEPROM-set media 100baseTx-FDX Mär 21 08:45:25 haproxy1 systemd[1]: Reloading OpenBSD Secure Shell server. Mär 21 08:45:25 haproxy1 sshd[1028]: Received SIGHUP; restarting.
<Guest3994> das steht im journalctl#
<Guest3994> also um die uhrzeit wo ich die karte wieder gestartet hab
<sdx23> wollt gerade sagen, danach klingt das eher. Unmittelbar davor suchen.
<Guest3994> ich seh da nix auffälliges, nur app-dailytimer.
<Guest3994> und weit vorher mal das Mär 21 08:17:01 haproxy1 CRON[3276]: (root) CMD (   cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly)
<Guest3994> im hyper-v hat die ubuntu maschine eine "ältere netzwerkkarte"
<Guest3994> nur eine
<NTQ> sdx23: Natürlich Word auf Windows. Aber das arbeitet auf einem Samba-Share. Und wenn Word abschmiert und den Computer mitreißt, kann es die zuvor geöffnete Dateie nach einem Neustart nicht mehr vom Sambashare öffnen. Deswegen hab ich die Hoffnung, dass man das vom Ubuntu-Sambaserver wieder regeln kann.
<Frickelpit> Direkt im Host-Netz oder macht Hyper-V NAT?
<Guest3994> kein nat
<Guest3994> die linux maschine hängt direkt am virtuellen switch,mit diversen anderen servern auf der maschine und ist direkt im lokalen lan
<sdx23> Guest3994: dhcp, statisch, ipv4, ipv6, routen woher...
<Guest3994> statisch ipv4 konfiguriert
<Guest3994> als netzwerk weg war, bin ich über den hyper-v direkt auf die maschine, da netzwerk (putty) ja weg war
<Guest3994> netzwerk mit ifdown und ifup wieder sofort ans laufen gebracht
<Guest3994> ping von der linux maschine auf eine andere lan oder inet adresse war nicht möglich
<Guest3994>           RX-Pakete:25624901 Fehler:0 Verloren:14193 Überläufe:0 Fenster:0           TX-Pakete:26033144 Fehler:0 Verloren:0 Überläufe:0 Träger:0
<sdx23> Koennte man jetzt einiges rumraten, hab ich aber keine Lust/Zeit zu. Wenn es wieder passiert: Ausgabe von "ip a", "ip r", ping an den Router, ping an einen Rechner am gleichen Switch, ping an eigene externe Adresse speichern, damit dann wieder kommen (falls nicht ehh schon klar worans liegt).
<Guest3994> das RX verloren scheint auch mist zu sein oder?
<k1l_> was sagt das syslog der vm? geht der oom killer an oder so weil der ram ausgeht?
<Guest3994> der syslog sagt mir nichts was darauf hindeuten kann, nur das snapd.refresh.timer: Adding 1h 58min 41.546744s random time.
<Guest3994> alle 5 sekunden 
<Guest3994> hab der vm schon mehr prozessoren und mehr ram zugeteilt
<Guest3994> hat jetzt 4 kerne und 8gb ram
<Guest3994> und da läuft nru haproxy drauf
<Guest3994> der steht load balancer für eine remote desktop farm
<Guest3994> ca 400 verbindungen in der spitze
<Guest3994> Verloren:14193
<Guest3994> darf sowas sein?
<k1l_> schwer zu sagen was da passiert. hat haproxy nen eigenes log?
<k1l_> evtl können die jungs in #ubuntu-server was dazu sagen
<nagetier> Und nur der Proxy nutzt die eine, ältere Netzwerkkarte?
<nagetier> Guest3994: Auf dem anderen haproxy passiert das alles nicht, der Host ist vergleichbar?
<nagetier> Oder "auf den anderen"
<Guest3994> ich hab nur ein haproxy im einsatz. die anderen maschinen auf dem host sind alles windows server
<Guest3994> im hyper-v kann man der vm hardware hinzufügen, es gibt eine "netzwerkkarte" und eine "ältere netzwerkkarte".
<nagetier> Ok, verstehe
<nagetier> Warum man in dem Fall aber dann haproxy einsetzt nicht so wirklich
<k1l_> als loadbalancer
<nagetier> und das kann eine Maschine wie genau sinnvoll umsetzen?
<k1l_> du weißt was ein loadbalancer ist?
<Guest3994> geht die frage an mich?
<k1l_> nein
<Guest3994> ok, weil das scenario läuft sonst top, an dem haproxy hängen 9 remotedesktopserver
<Guest3994> auf verschiedenen hardwareservern verteilt
<k1l_> im haproxy.conf steht wohl drin, wie man dem haproxy ein eigenes log freischaltet. evtl hat das mehr infos
<deem> das log sollte doch standardmäßig aktiviert sein und nach /var/log/haproxy.log loggen
<Guest3994>  log /dev/log    local0         log /dev/log    local1 notice
<Guest3994> das steht bei mir drin
<Guest3994> wie schau ich mri das an
<deem> vim/cat/tail auf /var/log/haproxy.log
<deem> alternativ auch nano als editor
<Guest3994> da /var/log/haproxy.log hab ich kein log
<Guest3994> moment
<Guest3994> ist leer
<Guest3994> ah, sekunde
<Guest3994> ne, ist leer
<Guest3994>  0 -rw-r--r-- 1 root   root       0 Jan 30 15:56 haproxy.log
<deem> das sollte aber nicht leer sein
<deem> wie startest du den haproxy?
<Guest3994> beim systemstart wird der service gestartet
<deem> kannst du mal deine haproxy config nopasten?
<deem> !nopaste
<deem> öhm
<deem> kein bot?
<deem> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ <-- dahin zb
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<deem> oh. bot doch da
<jokrebel> !paste
<le_bot> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntu.com/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Guest3994> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24220740/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<nagetier> Guest3994: Unterhalb von /etc/haproxy/ finden sich auch keine Logs?
<Guest3994> nein
<k1l_> iirc schreibt der einfach ins syslog.
<sdx23> steht da ja auch, Zeile 2 und 3 ;)
<sdx23> Nichtsdestotrotz halte ich das fuer die falsche Baustelle.
<nagetier> Guest3994: /var/lib/haproxy auch nichts?
<Guest3994> da gibt es eins: /var/lib/haproxy/dev
<Guest3994> 0 srw-rw-rw- 1 root root 0 Mär 20 21:31 log
<nagetier> Guest3994: fand dies, kA ob's auch auf deine Konfiguration zutrifft, sieht aber danach aus : http://serverfault.com/questions/392883/haproxy-running-in-chroot-jail-is-only-logging-started-messages
<le_bot> Title: linux - HAProxy running in chroot jail is only logging started messages - Server Fault (at serverfault.com)
<Guest3994> das komische, seit heute morgen läuft es wieder ohne probleme, das kommt einfach aus dem nix
<k1l_> hatte der host probleme?
<Guest3994> nichts, der rennt seit 2 wochen. alle anderen maschinen darauf ebenso
<mpathy> Hallo Ihr! Ich möchte gerade ein Shellskript debuggen und hätte gerne so ne Ausgabe wie man das von nem Batchskript unter Windows kennt, wenn man ECHO OFF weglässt.. Also das er den Befehl der im Skript drin steht mit ausgibt auf der Kommandozeile
<k1l_> Guest3994: schwierig zu sagen, so ohne anhaltspunkt
<sdx23> mpathy: set -x
<mpathy> sdx23: supi, ich dachte mir doch das das ganz einfach geht :) 
<mpathy> sdx23: Ist es normal das er mir Anführungszeichen beim Anzeigen dann gleich entfernt? Im Shellskript hab ich um die betreffenden Felder Anführungszeichen rum bei der set -x ausgabe fehlen die
<deem> haproxy legt bei der installation eine konfiguration für rsyslog an. zu finden in /etc/rsyslog.d/49-haproxy.conf. darin wird definiert, dass der nach /var/log/haproxy.log schreibt. Aber die config für den haproxy selbst sieht soweit gut aus
<tadeus77> Hallo, ich möchte mit ner Software wie sendmail über einen externen smtp Provider (all-inkl.com) Emails versenden können. Wie stell ich sowas an?
<deem> tadeus77: smarthost ist das stichwort: http://serverfault.com/questions/41448/fastest-way-to-allow-sendmail-relay-through-smarthost
<le_bot> Title: linux - Fastest way to allow sendmail relay through smarthost? - Server Fault (at serverfault.com)
<Frickelpit> tadeus77: einfacher: ssmtp
<tadeus77> danke, sieht schon mal gut aus
<tadeus77> also funktioniert. Ich hab jetzt leider das Problem, dass cron hier rummailt, kann ich einstellen, dass nur der user www-data mailen darf?
<tadeus77> bzw wie deaktiviere ich die software wenn was falsch läuft :D
#ubuntu-de 2017-03-22
<agentsoul> Hallo, kann ich aus einer Konsole (Alt+Strg+F1) ein Terminal (bash) auf dem X-Display starten (Alt+Strg+F7)? Also analog zu einem Befehl wie "ccsm --display :0"
<LetoThe2nd> agentsoul: sollte mit DISPLAY= gehen
<agentsoul> <LetoThe2nd>: Wie sähe der Befehl aus? bash --display=:0 ist geht nicht, bash display=:0 nicht und das Programm display (imagemagick meinst Du vermutlich auch nicht
<LetoThe2nd> agentsoul: im prinzip suchst du das: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1584411/how-to-run-an-x-program-from-outside-the-x-session-e-g-from-the-console-or-ssh
<le_bot> Title: linux - How to run an X program from outside the X session (e.g. from the console or SSH) - Stack Overflow (at stackoverflow.com)
<agentsoul> ccsm --display :0 startet problemlos ccsm auf dem X eigentlich müsste sowas doch auch für ein Terminal gehen.
<LetoThe2nd> nö,
<LetoThe2nd> das ist ein ccsm-spezifischer aufrufparameter. es gibt absolut keinen grund für ein anderes programm, den genauso auszuwerten.
<koegs> agentsoul: 1. willst du ein Terminal starten und nicht bash, 2. muss das Terminal die Option unterstützen / integriert haben
<LetoThe2nd> koegs: ja, das kommt noch erschwerend hinzu
<agentsoul> I see: ich will eigentlich gnome-terminal starten
<agentsoul> Ich hatte gehofft es gäbe ein Programm über welches ich aus der Konsole an den Xserver übergeben kann. "BEFEHLXYZ | LaufAufDemXServer"
<LetoThe2nd> nö, so funktioniert das nicht. und die pipe (|) ist nochmal was völlig anderes
<agentsoul> "DISPLAY=:0 gnome-terminal" ist was ich suchte
<penni> Hi. Ich habe unter TeamSpeak ein recht starkes rauschen bei meinem Mikro mit pulseaudio. Am Mikro liegt es definitiv nicht, da es bei TeamSpeak unter Windows nicht rauscht. Was tun?
<penni> ALSA macht ebenfalls ein rauschen
<ppq> könnte übersteuert sein
<ppq> schau dich mal im alsamixer um (terminal → alsamixer)
<ppq> da einfach mal an den reglern rumschrauben und hören ob es hilft
<ppq> mit den F tasten navigierst du im mixer
<ppq> F6 für andere soundkarten zb.
<nagetier> Auch hier https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PulseAudio/#Qualitaet-CPU-Auslastung kann man mal gucken und die resample-method anpassen
<le_bot> Title: PulseAudio › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nagetier> Die steht IMHO immer default auf geringste CPU-Auslastung, und somit auch auf einer recht schlechten Qualität
<nagetier> Könnte aber schon eher an der aktivierten Mikrophonverstärkung liegen
<nagetier> (Die für genau dieses mic nicht nötig ist)
<penni> ppq: Im alsamixer sieht eigentlich alles gut aus. Mikroboost ist komplett ist
<penni> Ich probiere mal den Soundkartenwechsel
<penni> ppq, nagetier: Leider rauscht es immer noch
<penni> Das Problem hatte ich vorher nicht. Das scheint in einer Nacht und Nebelaktion gekommen zu sein
<penni> Vielleicht durch irgendein Update!?
<nagetier> penni: /etc/pulse/daemon.conf hattest du noch nicht angefasst?
<penni> nagetier: Nein, ich habe keine Änderungen an irgendwelchen Dateien o.ä. gemacht
<nagetier> wahrscheinlich wird es sich dadurch auch nicht lösen..
<nagetier> penni: Versuche es, dann kann man das wenigstens ausschließen. Habe hier bei mir "resample-method = src-sinc-best-quality" in diese Datei eingetragen, dann muss PA einmal neu gestartet werden.. wie weiß ich gerade nicht aus dem Kopf
<nagetier> pulseaudio -k und dann pulseaudio -D
<penni> nagetier: Probiere mal etwas und melde mich dann gleich wieder
<penni> nagetier: Das hat leider auch nichts gebracht
<nagetier> penni: Joa, kann dir dann leider nicht weiterhelfen
<nagetier> Tippe auch auf eine Option in alsamixer oder TS selber
<nagetier> penni: ich würde noch in audacity gucken ob sich das mic ebenfalls so verhält
<penni> nagetier: Jop, gleiches verhalten. Liegt aufjedenfall an Linux
<nagetier> penni: Bin mir sicher das lässt sich lösen, ich weiß nur nicht wie :)
<penni> nagetier: Same here! :D
<nagetier> Also liegt es nicht an Linux.. :)
<penni> :D :D :D
<nagetier> penni: läuft hier btw einwandfrei, mic ist in einer cam an usb
<penni> nagetier: Mich wundert halt, warum es aufeinmal passiert. Dachte sofort an die Hardware, aber diese ist absolut Ok
<nagetier> penni: Wo ist denn bei dir das mic angeschlossen?
<penni> Miniklinkeneingang / AUX
<nagetier> ahja, also ein ganz anderer Fall als hier
<penni> korrekt
<nagetier> penni: Die Soundkarte die du nutzt wird sehr wahrscheinlich Optionen im Treiber (modul) anbieten, dort würde ich auch nochmal nachlesen
<nagetier> penni: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernelmodule/
<le_bot> Title: Kernelmodule › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nagetier> penni: lspci/lsusb sagt dir welche Karte du hast, und damit dann auf die Suche machen :) Schmeiß die eine Zeile auch hier mal rein
<penni> Ich nehme mal lspci -nnk | grep -i audio -A2
<nagetier> penni: Und kontrolliere den alsamixer lieber dreimal, auch das Übersteuern muss aus geschlossen werden, wie ppq sagte. Lieber mal alles auf Halbmast setzen und dann heran tasten
<penni> http://pastebin.com/cZGhxBuy
<le_bot> Title: 00:1b.0 Audio device [0403]: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset High - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<nagetier> Jo, bestens
#ubuntu-de 2017-03-23
<empedokles78> Ich erhalte in Filezilla folgenden Fehler, wenn ich Dateien suche und diese löschen will (gelöscht werden sie offenbar dennoch, wenn ich bei der Box auf continue drücke): 
<empedokles78> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24234200/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<empedokles78> Hat das etwas mit Ubuntu zu tun?
<jokrebel> Gegenprobe aus nem anderen OS heraus machen?
<empedokles78> Habe ich nicht mehr verfügbar.
<empedokles78> Da steht aber etwas von "wx"
<jokrebel> und das bedeutet?
<koegs> empedokles78: das ist die GUI-Library, mit welcher Filezilla gebaut wurde
<koegs> ich würde mich da eher mal den Filezilla-Entwickler/Support wenden
<jokrebel> welches Ubuntu und welche Filezilla Version nutzt Du überhaupt
<empedokles78> Filezilla 3.15.0.2
<empedokles78> 16.04 LTS
<empedokles78> Diese GUI-Library ist nicht OS abhängig?
<penni> Hallo zusammen. Ich habe wine 1.6.2 installiert, möchte es aber durch das neuste, aktuellste ersetzen (müsste 2.0 sein). Wie geht das?
<vrach> empedokles78: das hat nix mit ubuntu zu tun
<jokrebel> also hier geht Filezilla 3.15.0.2 unter Ubuntu 16.04 LTS diesbezüglich ohne Probleme. Vielleicht mal den Hoster fragen?
<vrach> da ist ne assertion wegen ueberreichen argumenten amok gelaufen
<vrach> hast du vielleicht versucht irgendwas langes cryptisches  zu kopieren?
<vrach> ich rede vom filename
<vrach> wxwidgets gibts in jedem OS
<empedokles78> jokrebel, der hoster meinte es liegt an filezilla.
<empedokles78> nein, ich wollte nur ein paar files löschen.
<empedokles78> die ich erst über filezilla gesucht habe.
<vrach> ist es beim suchen oder beim loeschen in die hose gegangen?
<jokrebel> empedokles78: Wie gesagt; geht hier mit selbem Ubuntu und selber Filezillaversion einwandfrei
<vrach> ich glaub der hoster hat recht
<empedokles78> vrach, erst beim löschen.
<empedokles78> Okay, danke, ich habe einmal im Channel nachgefragt.
<nifu> empedokles78: Kannst du das verhalten denn eingrenzen? Kommt die Fehlermeldung nur in einem bestimmten Verzeichnis oder bei bestimmten Dateitypen? 
<penni> Wie kann es sein, dass ich trotz der hinzugefügten Wine PPA, wine2.0 nicht installieren kann?
<empedokles78> nifu, es waren alles .png dateien. Ich kann da aber nicht gross herumspielen.
<koegs> penni: was passiert, wenn du wine2.0 installieren möchtest?
<penni> koegs: Paket wine2.0 kann nicht gefunden werden.
<penni> koegs: Unter dpkg --list | grep wine ist auch nur wine1.6 aufgeührt - als hätte er die PPA gar nicht erkannt
<koegs> penni: du musst explizit wine2.0 installieren
<vrach> waren die datei namen vielleicht sehr lang?
<koegs> penni: und hast du nach dem hinzufügen des ppa auch ein "sudo apt update" gemacht?
<penni> koegs: Wie denn? Mit sudo apt-get install wine2.0 funktioniert es ja nicht
<vrach> dein filezilla ist beim parsen von argumenten in die hose gegangen
<penni> koegs: Natürlich :)
<koegs> penni: dann pack mal sämtliche kommandos und ausgaben in ein pastebin, bitte
<penni> koegs: http://pastebin.com/MmTWzKpN
<le_bot> Title: mhellmeier@mhellmeier-GT72-2QD:~$ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<k1l_> penni: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=xenial
<le_bot> Title: Packages in “Wine Team PPA” : Wine Team PPA : “Ubuntu Wine Team” team (at launchpad.net)
<k1l_> das PPA ist kaputt
<k1l_> aus dem changelog: "* Didn't check for new deps, lets hope for the best.."  war wohl nichts mit hope
<penni> k1l_: Aber das korrekte PPA habe ich doch genommen, oder nicht!?
<k1l_> schau in meinen link, click auf das paket was du da nutzen willst. gucke auf die beiden roten icons, die einem sagen, dass der bau der pakete nicht geklappt hat.
<k1l_> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+build/11925021 hier der direktlink: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+build/11925021
<le_bot> Title: amd64 build of wine2.0 1:2.0-0ubuntu1~ppa2 : Wine Team PPA : “Ubuntu Wine Team” team (at launchpad.net)
<penni> k1l_: Ahhh, ok, also gibt es aktuell gar kein stabiles wine2.0 für meine Ubuntuversion, korrekt!?
<k1l_> nein, die pakete in diesem ppa konnten nicht gebaut werden
<k1l_> wende dich an den ppa betreiber
<penni> k1l_: Wen ich nun sudo apt-get install wine1.8 ausführe, wird dann automatisch meine aktuelle wine1.6 version durch die 1.8 Version ersetzt?
<k1l_> sogar in 17.04 ist nur wine1.9 als wine-development
<Rochvellon> für die Installation von wine kann auch PlayOnLinux genommen werden.
<penni> Rochvellon: Und wie kann ich ihn PlayOnLinux dann das neuste wine installieren?
<Rochvellon> penni: bei PlayOnLinux über die Konfiguration der wine-prefixe. Dort kannst Du Dir eine Version dann auswählen.
<penni> Wann ist eigentlich mal abzusehen, wann Ubuntu wine in den offiziellen Paketquellen aktualisiert? wine1.6.x ist ja doch schon ziemlich weit hinten
<k1l_> ubuntu nutzt ein stable release system
<k1l_> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unterschiede_LTS_und_normale_Version/#Programmupdates
<le_bot> Title: Unterschiede LTS und normale Version › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> wine ist halt in universe. wenn die maintainer was neues bauen dann gibts was neues, wenn nicht dann nicht
<penni> ok
<k1l_> ppq: aber auch nach dem release gibts das nur mit SRU (stable release update) was nicht einfach durchgewunken wird. weil dann ist das geschrei auch wieder groß, wenn dann laufende setups kaputt gehen.
<penni> Alles klar, dann danke für die Infos und schönen Tag noch! :)
<empedokles78> Wenn ich in Firefox unter Ubuntu bei einem Emailfeld das @ eingebe löscht sich die ganze Eingabe vor dem @. LTS 16.04/Firefox 52.0.1..
<empedokles78> (Bei Webformularen)
<stefan_at> hallo zusammen, kann ich mit cups einen eigenen port anlegen und in eine datei drucken ? und wenn ja wie geht das 
<jokrebel> empedokles78: Das liegt dann aber doch wohl vermutlich an dem Webformular?
<stefan_at> hallo zusammen, ich muss nochmals fragen, kann ich mit cups einen eigenen port anlegen und in eine datei drucken ? und wenn ja wie geht das 
<_moep_> was brauchst du denn unbedingt als datei gedruckt? imho haben die meisten programme sowas wie "speichern als datei" oder exportieren
<jokrebel> und nen PDF-Drucker kann man auch anlegen
<jokrebel> cups-pdf:/
<ppq> jokrebel, jo, genau danach fragte er ja
<stefan_at> ich habe hier die anleitung der software allerdings nur für windows, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24235316/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<stefan_at> das selbe möchte ich nur mit cups erledigen
<jokrebel> ppq: Ne er fragte nach nem "eigenen Port"
<ppq> komisch formuliert, ja :) aber es kann ja nur ein pdf-drucker gemeint sein.
<ppq> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/CUPS-PDF/
<le_bot> Title: CUPS-PDF › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> aber _moep_ hat natürlich auch recht, gtk-programme können das von haus aus, kde wohl auch
<jokrebel> ob stefan_at überhaupt mitliest?
<stefan_at> ja liest er
<jokrebel> und was sagst Du zu den Lösungsvorschlägen?
<stefan_at> habe gerade nochmals wegen cups-pdf  nachgelesen, aber das legt mir ja immer ein pdf in den ordner PDF ab. das soll es aber nicht
<jokrebel> ein pdf ist auch eine Datei?
<stefan_at> ich möchte mit software A einen beleg drucken der in ein importverzeichnis von software B abgelegt werden soll
<jokrebel> und das darf dann kein PDF Format haben?
<stefan_at> vielleicht drücke ich mich komplet falsch aus, hier http://paste.ubuntu.com/24235316/ ist es in kurzen zeilen genauer beschrieben
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> das hast Du uns schon gezeigt, ja
<stefan_at> ich kenne die software "MFILEMON" nur als windowssoftware und habe leider nichts unter linux gefunden
<stefan_at> jokrebel und genau das möchte ich mit cups erledigen
<ppq> verstehe ich das richtig, dass der ausdruck als .txt in einem bestimmten verzeichnis gespeichert werden soll?
<stefan_at> ja das stimmt
<ppq> das klingt unnötig kompliziert. welche software generiert die daten?
<ppq> es gibt sicher einen einfacheren weg, den kram als textdatei zu exportieren bzw. zu speichern.
<ppq> da über cups zu gehen ist ziemlich "von hinten durch die brust ins auge"
<jokrebel> !xy
<le_bot> Du hast ein Problem X und glaubst, Y ist eine Methode, um dieses Problem zu lösen. Deshalb fragst du nach Y, obwohl du nach X fragen solltest.
<stefan_at> die software "https://sourceforge.net/projects/chromispos/" erstellt den beleg, der dann von dieser software "http://www.ckvsoft.at/" ausgedruckt wird. Die Beschreibung für den weg ist hier "https://github.com/stefankugler/print-qrk-json"
<le_bot> Title: QRK – Was ist das? – QRK Registrierkasse (at www.ckvsoft.at)
<k1l_> also geht es gar nicht um pdf?
<jokrebel> anscheinend nicht
<k1l_> es soll einfach ein (text)dokument von rechner a in einen ordner auf rechner b gepackt werden? warum nicht einfach scp oder so?
<stefan_at> scp ?
<stefan_at> k11 es ist ein rechner, nur zwei programme
<k1l_> für mich klingt das nach einem kurzen überblick so, als wenn du eine windows fummelsoftware hast, die mal einer für genau einen komischen spezialfall gefummelt hat und du willst jetzt genau diese software so auf ubuntu haben.
<k1l_> ja dann wirds ja noch einfacher eine datei einfach innerhalb eines rechners rumzuschieben
<k1l_> stefan_at: ich würde mich mal von dem "aber auf windows geht das so und deswegen muss das genau so sein" lösen und gucken ob du nicht was einfacheres als diese um 5 ecken lösung hinkriegst.
<stefan_at> wenn ich es einfach fände, würde ich sicherlich nicht hier nach hilfe suchen, ich sehe keine lösung, leider
<k1l_> stefan_at: kann die kasse denn nicht direkt in anderen formaten ein bzw auslesen?
<stefan_at> nur artikel und warengruppen, keine kassabons
<kante> hallo
<jokrebel> guten Abend
<kante> ich höre radio über firefox und möchte mit audacity die sendung mitschneiden. jetzt weiß ich nicht, was ich einstellen soll, HDA intel PCH....
<LupusE> hi
<tuc_a> Hi
<hdp> Nabend. Ich habe hier docker 1.6.2 auf 14.04 laufen. Beim initialisieren eines containers wird folgendes angemeckert: FATA[0000] Error response from daemon: cannot bind mount volume: mayan_media volume paths must be absolute. Nur, wie lautet der absolute Pfad? Im docker Verzeichnis residiert der Kram in aufs und es ist mir nicht ersichtlich wo dort konkret der Pfad liegt.
<Rochvellon> evtl. auch mal in #docker probieren
#ubuntu-de 2017-03-24
<tadeus77> Hallo,
<tadeus77> aufgrund eines hardwaredefekts habe ich mainboard cpu und ram ausgetauscht, die Platte funktioniert. Wenn ich das alte Ubuntu1604 damit nun starte, läuft das oder muss ich da was beachten?
<k1l> sollte klappen
<tadeus77> gut, danke
<Dackel> Hilfe, es sindd alle dateien von einer partition verschwunden und ich kanne es nicht nachvollziehen, wie das passiert ist.
<nifu> Ist die Partition denn auch (richtig) eingebunden? 
<Dackel> ja, mit photorec kann ich die dateien abrufen
<Dackel> aber es handelt sich um mehrere 1000 dateien
<nifu> Was ist das denn für eine Partition? Befindet sich diese auf einem externen Laufwerk? 
<Dackel> nein, internes sata laufwerk
<Dackel> habe wohl mmich mite filezilla verdrückt, scheiße
<nifu> Dackel: Dann ist das jetzt DER Zeitpunkt um über eine bessere Backup Strategie nachzudenken. ;-)  
<deem> mit filezilla kann man partitionen löschen? interessant
<Dackel> mindestens dateien in einer eingebundenen partition
<nifu> Wieso benutzt du denn FileZilla um lokal auf deiner Partition zu arbeiten? 
<nifu> Oder arbeitest du wirklich remote via FTP/sFTP?
<Dackel> eigentlich wolle ich eine datei auf dem webspace löschen
<nifu> Also versehentlich die Fenster lokal und remote verwechselt und einen falschen Befehl ausgeführt? 
<nifu> Uhh. Google möchte das Chrome keine EV-Zertifikate mehr von Symantec anerkennt. 
<nifu> Harter schlag da es ja für DV-Zertifikate die kostenlose Let´s Encrypt alternative gibt. Da wird wohl jemand sein Geschäftsmodell verlieren.  
<sash_> Nee. Google macht, dass Chrome usw.
<Dackel> nifu ja
<nifu> Wenn man sich nochmal den Marktanteil von Chrome ansieht wäre das echt heftig. 
<Dackel> und zumindest möchte meine kbdx datei und die bilder
<deem> !ddrescue
<deem> !dd_rescue
<deem> hmpf
<Dackel> !dd_rescue
<deem> Dackel: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datenrettung/
<le_bot> Title: Datenrettung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Dackel> merci
<deem> da findest du weiter unten ne erklärung zu testdisk (falls die komplette partition weg ist) und zu ddrescue bzw dd_rescue (falls nur die daten weg sind)
<Dackel> deem sudo ddrescue /dev/sda1 ./daten.iso logfile ?
<dreamon> hallo. Verwende Xubuntu. Mußte lightdm neu installieren. Kann dort xfce und gnome wählen. Beide starten aber nicht. Wenn ich dagegen in der Konsole "startx" eingebe, startet XFCE ganz sauber.
<dreamon> Woran kann das liegen. Wenn ich gdm installiere dann kann ich "default-session" wählen, dann kommt xfce. 
<deem> Dackel: wenn das so in der anleitung steht. sieht zumindest richtig für mich aus. das logfile wird dann aber auch im aktuellen verzeichniss angelegt
<jokrebel> dreamon: Auto Login aktiv?
<jokrebel> Wenn ja dann abmelden klicken und im login screen die andere session wählen
<dreamon> jokrebel, Ich komm ja in keine Session.. oder wo meinst du abmelden? Lightdm zeigt selbst ja nur neustart,herunterfahren oder bereitschaft an
<dreamon> Ich loope immer wieder in die Anmeldung zurück wenn ich das Passwort eingebe.
<empedokles78> Mir wurde im Filezilla channel gesagt: Version 3.15.0.2 sei outdated.
<empedokles78> Im Softwarecenter ist es aber die aktuellste Version.
<Frickelpit> dreamon: schau nach, wo lightdm die sessions festlegt und ob dort welche für dein xfce und gnome vorhanden sind.
<koegs> empedokles78: eine neue version wirst du so aus dem software-center nicht kriegen, nur bugfixes, das ist der übliche weg bei ubuntu (bis auf wenige ausnahmen)
<empedokles78> koegs, warum verwendet ubuntu veraltete versionen?
<empedokles78> sie haben mir dort gesagt, sie würden solche veralteten versionen nicht mehr supporten..
<dreamon> Frickelpit, /usr/share/xsessions/xfce.desktop da gibts auch gnome.desktop (was ich nicht brauche und auch nicht geht) 
<dreamon> Frickelpit, Aber interessanterweise steht in dieser xfce.desktop startxfce4 → Das kann ich in der Console aber auch nicht starten. nur startx bringt mich noch zum xfce erfolgreichem start.
<koegs> empedokles78: aus gründen der stabilität legt man sich zum release einer ubuntu-version auf eine Paket-Version fest und liefert anschliessend nur noch bugfixes innerhalb der Version aus
<koegs> es gibt wenig ausnahmen, wie Firefox z.B., aber sonst bleibt es meist innerhalb der Version
<dreamon> Bitte was unterscheidet startx und startxfce?
<jokrebel> Mit startx zerschießt man sich gerne genau diese Settings
<empedokles78> koegs, okay, dass heisst ich muss auf das update auf die nächste LTS version warten?
<jokrebel> Bin nur leider mobil und kann dh.nur eingeschränkt helfen
<dreamon> jokrebel, startxfce4 startet aber nicht. Sollte ich mich darauf stürzen?
<koegs> empedokles78: in nächsten Release wird filezilla 3.24 vorhanden sein
<koegs> alternativ kannst du entweder die aktuelle Version manuell installieren oder auf einen anderen FTP-Client wechseln
<empedokles78> koegs, wann erscheint diese LTS?
<koegs> die nächste LTS erscheint erst 2018, die nächste Version ist 17.04 und erscheint im April, ist aber keine LTS
<empedokles78> Okay, das ist lange und was für Clienten gäbe es noch?
<jokrebel> dreamon: gastuser oder neuen testuser schon versucht? Loginloop kann ein Problem in der .conf sein
<koegs> empedokles78: schau mal hier https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/FTP/
<le_bot> Title: FTP › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dev711> Hallo, wenn jemand von euch die Zeit und Freundlichkeit hätte mir zu helfen, würde ich es wirklich sehr schätzen.
<empedokles78> danke, da scheint er doch noch der beliebteste zu sein.
<empedokles78> vielleicht mal firefox direkt versuchen.
<jokrebel> !frag
<le_bot> Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<dev711> Ich habe viele Distros ausprobiert, und irgendwann habe ich Lubuntu installiert. Lubuntu scheint aber auf irgendeine Weise mein System oder Festplatte verändert zu haben. Erst war die Installation fehlerhaft (Doppelte Icons, Bildschirmflimmern etc.) dann konnte ich nicht mehr von USB booten. Jetzt habe ich einen Weg gefunden von USB zu booten und möchte jetzt Linux Mint (KDE) installieren, leider schlägt die Installation fehl wei
<dreamon> jokrebel, Ich kann noch nicht mal eine Gastsitzung starten.
<dev711> checksum ergab übrigens keine Fehler, die ISO ist also intakt, und ich dual Boote auch nicht.
<dreamon> jokrebel, Ok. Läuft wieder. ich mußte xubuntu-desktop nochmals installieren und alles wieder auf anhieb.
<dreamon> jokrebel, Habe console-common installiert das hat einige Pakete entfernt. Ich war auf der Suche "onboard" auf Deutsch umzustellen. (Bildschirmtastatur)
<dreamon> Wie kann es sein, das ich an der angeschlossenen Tastatur deutsche Tastatur habe und auf der Bildschirmtastatur alles englisch ist?
<k1l> guck mal in /etc/default/keyboard für xkbvariant
<k1l> bei mir ist die in unity btw auch deutsch, wie die hardwaretastatur
<leszek> die Einstellungen in /etc/default/keyboard haben nicht nur Auswirkungen auf X, sondern auch die TTys
<leszek> *ttys
<Trohn_javolta> Hallo an alle
<Trohn_javolta> Ich hab mich seit einiger zeit wieder mal um meine ubuntu installation aufm pc gekümmert
<Trohn_javolta> Ubuntu 16.04 ist drauf, nvidia gtx 1060 graka, pc am tv via hdmi
<Trohn_javolta> Da mir die geschw. Des mauszeigers zu langsam war hab ich versucht diese zu ändern
<Trohn_javolta> Und xserver-xorg-input-synaptics installiert sowie touchpad-indicator
<Trohn_javolta> Nach einem restart kann ich nun gar keine eingaben mehr tätigen
<Trohn_javolta> Egal welche maus/tastatur anschließe
<Trohn_javolta> Kann wer helfen?
<dadrc|> kommst du per SSH auf die Kiste?
<Trohn_javolta> Hab ubuntu im recovery mode gestartet u. ...
<Trohn_javolta> Jep, server installiert
<dadrc|> sehr gut, zeig mal /var/log/syslog und /var/log/Xorg.0.log in einem pastebin
<Trohn_javolta> Das xserver-xorg-input-synaptics paket hab ich deinstalliert brachte nix
<Trohn_javolta> ..moment bitte
<Trohn_javolta> Hmm.. kennst du zufällig einen command, der mir die logs in ein pastbin klatscht u. Eine url ausspickt??
<Trohn_javolta> Gibts sowas?
<ring0> pastebinit
<Trohn_javolta> Thanks
<k1l> cat /pfad/zur/datei | nc termbin.com 9999
<Trohn_javolta> Syslog: http://termbin.com/j0kj
<Trohn_javolta> Xorg log: http://termbin.com/878t
<dadrc|> [     3.770] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Microsoft Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse (/dev/input/event12)
<dadrc|> [     3.770] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.
<dadrc|> das sieht etwas seltsam aus
<trohn_javolta2> Hi
<Trohn_javolta> Kurzen moment bitte
<Trohn_javolta> Wechsle zu einer irc app. Is angenehmer als via browser am handy
<trohn_javolta2> So, besser
<dreamon> leszek, k1l Ich hab herausgefunden wenn ich in XFCE Tastatur englisch hinzufüge und dann deutsch entferne und dann wiederum deutsch installiere. Dann ist onboard,vnc remotes alles auf deutsch. Arbeite ich eine weile dann springt es wieder auf englisch um. Dann mach ich alles nochmal.. dann gehts wieder eine Weile.. *Grusel*
<k1l> dreamon: ach das ist über vnc
<leszek> uff
<leszek> vnc ole ole ole
<trohn_javolta2> Irgendwas mit microsoft maus, ia die hatte ich auch probiert
<dadrc|> trohn_javolta2: muss auch mal eben afk. guck schon mal, ob udev auf der kiste läuft
<dreamon> leszek, Bin mir noch nicht sicher ob es wirklich am vnc liegt. Aber das bekomm ich auch auch noch raus
<trohn_javolta2> dadrc|: ok, mach ich
<trohn_javolta2> Hi, kann keine eingabegeräte mehr nutzen nachdem ich xorg-server-input-synaptics installiert hab
<trohn_javolta2> Ubuntu 16.04, pc via hdmi am tv, graka gtx 1060
<trohn_javolta2> Kann wer helfen? Per ssh komm ich mittlerweile hin
<trohn_javolta2> Syslog: http://termbin.com/j0kj
<trohn_javolta2> Xorg log http://termbin.com/878t
<sdx23> trohn_javolta2: "dpkg -l | grep xorg" in ein pastebin, und vllt. auch /var/log/apt/history.log
<ppq> bei sowas würd ich ja zuerst über ein TTY oder zur not über den recovery booteintrag versuchen, alles rückgängig zu machen
<ppq> als ultima ratio gibts ja immer noch chroot von ner live-cd aus
<trohn_javolta2> Wie genau würdest du dies dann rückgängig machen?
<trohn_javolta2> Das xorg-server-input-synaptics paket zu entfernen brachte nix
<ppq> auch mit --purge versucht?
<ppq> dpkg --purge paketname 
<ppq> sollte auch nach entfernen funktionieren
<trohn_javolta2> dpkg: Warnung: Die Anforderung, xorg-server-input-synaptics zu entfernen, wird ignoriert; es ist nicht installiert
<dadrc|> so, re
<dadrc|> sorry, hat länger gedauert
<sdx23> Install: xserver-xorg-core:amd64 (2:1.18.4-0ubuntu0.2)
<sdx23> Remove: xserver-xorg-video-qxl-hwe-16.04:amd64 (0.1.4-3ubuntu3~16.04.1), xserver-xorg-video-vesa-hwe-16.04:amd64 (1:2.3.4-1build2~16.04.1), xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu-hwe-16.04:amd64 (1.1.2-1~16.04.1), ubuntu-desktop:amd64 (1.361), xserver-xorg-input-synaptics-hwe-16.04:amd64 (1.8.3-1ubuntu1~16.04.1), xserver-xorg-hwe-16.04:amd64 (1:7.7+13ubuntu4~16.04.2), xserver-xorg-video-all-hwe-16.04:amd64
<sdx23> (1:7.7+13ubuntu4~16.04.2), xserver-xorg-video-fbdev-hwe-16.04:amd64 (1:0.4.4-1build5~16.04.1), xserver-xorg-video-vmware-hwe-16.04:amd64 (1:13.1.0-2ubuntu3~16.04.1), xorg:amd64 (1:7.7+13ubuntu3), xserver-xorg-video-intel-hwe-16.04:amd64 (2:2.99.917+git20160706-1ubuntu1~16.04.1), xserver-xorg-core-hwe-16.04:amd64 (2:1.18.4-1ubuntu6.1~16.04.1), xserver-xorg-input-wacom-hwe-16.04:amd64
<sdx23> (1:0.33.0-0ubuntu1~16.04.1), xserver-xorg-input-evdev-hwe-16.04:amd64 (1:2.10.2-1ubuntu1~16.04.1), xserver-xorg-video-nouveau-hwe-16.04:amd64 (1:1.0.12-2~16.04.1), xserver-xorg-input-all-hwe-16.04:amd64 (1:7.7+13ubuntu4~16.04.2), xserver-xorg-video-radeon-hwe-16.04:amd64 (1:7.7.1-1~16.04.1), xserver-xorg-video-ati-hwe-16.04:amd64 (1:7.7.1-1~16.04.1)
<sdx23> sry, mehr als gedacht. Aus der apt history von trohn_javolta2 
<DaVu> !pastebinit
<le_bot> Pastebinit ist ein Programm, mit dem man Dateien (`pastebinit /zur/datei.txt`) und Ausgaben z.B. `ls /etc  direkt nopasten kann, wenn der Rechner ans Internet angebunden ist. Installieren kannst du es mit `sudo apt-get install pastebinit`.
<sdx23> bin gerade nicht ganz sicher mit den ubuntu metapaketen, aber "apt install xserver-xorg-hwe-16.04" sollte helfen
<Dackel> rohho2xae9ei4OCevaShae7ichohy1eeveik2I
<Dackel> upps
<Dackel> schuldigung
<trohn_javolta2> Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
<trohn_javolta2> So ok?
<sdx23> ne, er sollte schon das Paket installieren
<trohn_javolta2> Ja, dachte ich auch
<trohn_javolta2> Andere ideen?
<LupusE> tach
<Nie_Wer> msg nickserv help
<Fuchs> Nie_Wer: /msg 
<Fuchs> Nie_Wer: wofuer brauchst Du Hilfe? 
<Nie_Wer> ich möchte mein passwort ändern
<Fuchs> weisst Du das alte noch? 
<Fuchs> wenn nein:  /msg nickserv help sendpass
<Fuchs> wenn ja: einloggen, dann /msg nickserv help set password
<Nie_Wer> danke
<Nie_Wer> ich bin nur nicht eingeloggt anscheinend
<Fuchs> ist so 
<Fuchs> /msg nickserv identify Dein_Passwort, und am besten bei Zeiten https://freenode.net/kb/answer/sasl einrichten. 
<le_bot> Title: Connecting with SASL - freenode (at freenode.net)
<Nie_Wer> aaaaaja
<Nie_Wer> jetzt ist mir so einiges klar
<Nie_Wer> danke Fuchs
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<Nie_Wer> thx  Fuchs hat geklappt
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<Nie_Wer> aha sasl. werd ich studieren
<empedokles78> Wenn ich auf das @ Symbol klicke und mich im Browserfenster in einem Emailformular aufhalte wird die Eingabe des Feldes markiert. Merkwürdig oder?
<jokrebel> in allen Browsern und allen Formularen auf unterschiedlichen Webseiten?
<jokrebel> und wie "klickst Du auf das @ Symbol"? Ich geb das immer von Hand ein mit AltGr+Q
<pi_______> eit
<pi_______> exit
<k1l> /quit
<pi_______> thx
#ubuntu-de 2017-03-25
<empedokles78> jokrebel, Schweizer: AltGr + 2 (dort ist das @-Symbol im CH-Layout). Ich habe nur Firefox, da ist es auf unterschiedlichen Websites.
<dreamon> Hallo. Gibts ein Programm wo ich auf mein Android Handy eine Nachricht schicken kann. Eine Meldung. So nach dem Motto *Heizung Defekt*. Etwas automatisiertes Quasi. Also kein Skype oder derartiges.
<jokrebel> mail
<jokrebel> sms
<jokrebel> und ist soweit ich weiß in gängigen Smarthome Lösungen bereits integriert
<jokrebel> ...ooO( aber wo ist da der Ubuntu Bezug? )
<dreamon> Das ich es mit Ubuntu Notebook übers Netzwerk versenden möchte.
<dreamon> Sollte quasi auf beiden Welten laufen. Android und Ubuntu. Bidirektional wäre noch cooler
<jokrebel> also nur im LAN?
<dreamon> Nicht nur im Lokalen Netzwerk. Halt übers Internet, nicht per SMS oder Mail. 
<jokrebel> Auch übers Indernetz/Mobilfunk, aber weder Skype noch E-Mail noch SMS. Aber trotzdem vermutlich zuverlässige Push Meldung? hmhmhm
<jokrebel> was genau willst Du Dir da "basteln" was es als Fertiglösung bereits gibt?
<sash_> dreamon: ein Bot könnte das auch. IRC, Telegram, whatever.
<koegs> Pushbullet vielleicht
<sash_> koegs: hat afaik keine API, die man ansteuern könnte
<koegs> Nicht Mal popeligen Client, denn man ansteuern könnte? 
<koegs> Egal, war eh nur geraten
<koegs> Würde das ja per Mail machen, kann man überall mit jedem Gerät abrufen
<sash_> Ah, guck, doch https://docs.pushbullet.com/
<le_bot> Title: Pushbullet API (at docs.pushbullet.com)
<jokrebel> ++
<sash_> Ich würde auch Mail nehmen
<dreamon> sash_, von Bots hab ich viel gehört. Aber bisher nur negatives. IRC um Private Nachrichten zu übermitteln.. hmm
<sash_> dreamon: Joa, alles sehr wenig differenzierte Aussage
<sash_> Und Quatsch.
<_moep_> wieso nicht einfach jabber
<dreamon> Wie versendet man automatisiert Emails unter Ubuntu? Bisher hab ich nur Thunderbird verwendet. Gibts da was für die Konsole. Das kleineste das es gibt. Ohne viel schnickschnack.
<sash_> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-and-configure-postfix-as-a-send-only-smtp-server-on-ubuntu-16-04
<le_bot> Title: How to Install and Configure Postfix as a Send-Only SMTP Server on Ubuntu 16.04 | DigitalOcean (at www.digitalocean.com)
<jokrebel> dreamon: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Postfix/
<le_bot> Title: Postfix › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon> DANKE!
<Frickelpit> Warum gleich einen Mail-Server, wenn es nur um das versenden geht?
<Frickelpit> dreamon: Alternativ nimm ssmtp
<sdx23> Ack. ssmtp und einen smarthost. Aber fuer das Problem wuerde ich auch eher jabber verwenden.
<Frickelpit> dreamon: Wer soll denn die Nachrichten generieren?
<DaVu> Wenn wir jetzt mal von der Meldung "Heizung defekt" ausgehen, die da versendet werden soll. Was genau überprüft denn, dass die Heizung defekt ist?
<DaVu> Ich würde ja vermuten, dass es dabei um irgendeine Heimautomations-Geschichte geht und diese sollte dann doch die Option haben, Nachrichten zu versenden. Auf welche Weise auch immer. Völlig unabhängig vom OS
<dreamon> Das macht mein Pi im Keller. Der merkt wenn das schiefläuft. (hab ich selbst programmiert) Bisher hab ich immer draufgeschaut was Sache ist. Aber nervt. Daher die Nachrichten. Email ist glaub ok. Handy bimmelt und ich schau nach.
<DaVu> welche Software genau läuft da auf dem Pi? FHEM?
<dreamon> DaVu, Ne raspberrian jessy.. Hab das komplett selbst zusammengezimmert. 
<DaVu> also das OS selbst prüft?
<dreamon> C,bash, php.. würde euch nicht gefallen, aber es läuft stabil.
<DaVu> da muss doch noch eine Software laufen
<dreamon> Ja mein C Programm. Aber ich kann ohne probleme ein Bashscript auslösen.
<DaVu> ok, dann schreib doch einfach in dein C-Programm, dass es, wenn ein Fehler auftritt, eine E-Mail versenden soll
<DaVu> unter Python gibt es dafür Module
<dreamon> In C fang ich sowas nicht an.. würg. Aber so wie es in dem Beispiel von Postfix ist → mail -s "testbetreff" email@addresse.de < testmailtext.txt  → ist das mein Ding. wenns noch einfacher geht "ssmtp" cool.. mal schauen, kenn ich nicht
<jokrebel> aber mal ehrlich; was hat das dann mit Ubuntu zu tun, wenn das eigentlich gleich aus deinem PI raus soll?
<DaVu> ^^
<DaVu> so ist es. Denn das OS, was da zu laufen scheint, ist ja Debian
<dreamon> Wieso ich Teste das es hier auf dem Ubuntu Rechner.. Hier polle ich per ssh die Nachrichten und schicks auf das Handy. Da laufen mehrere Pi's hmm.. machbar. mal überlegen.
<jokrebel> dreamon: Wenn es tatsächlich vom Ubuntu-Rechner verschickt werden soll, müsste dieser aber ständig laufen; schon klar, oder?
<dreamon> jokrebel, Das tut er.
<goerkel> hallo moin
<dreamon> jokrebel, Das ist ein ausgeweidetes Notebook. Etwas älter. Das tuts zu dem Zweck. 
<trohn_javolta> hi
<trohn_javolta> weiß jz nicht ob meine nachricht vorher angekommen ist, wurde disconnected
<trohn_javolta> in ubuntu funktioniern bei mir keine eingabegeräte mehr, kann wer helfen?
<trohn_javolta> wollte die maus geschw. höher stellen, in den einstellungen zu maus u. touchpad war die option nicht
<trohn_javolta> hab im zuge eines tutorials dann unter anderem das paket xorg-server-input-synaptics installiert, nach einem reboot ging nix mehr
<Frickelpit> synaptics ist für Touchpads, warum auch immer man das für eine Maus installieren soll.
<trohn_javolta> es geht um das logitech harmony smart keyboard = kabellose tastatur mit touchpad
<nagetier> trohn_javolta: neuen Benutzer schon mal angelegt und geschaut ob es sich bei dem auch so verhält?
<trohn_javolta> sry war unpräzise ausgedrückt, die cursor geschw. wollte ich erhöhen
<trohn_javolta> puhh. wie legt man noch einen neuen benutzer an?
<trohn_javolta> useradd?
<Frickelpit> trohn_javolta: und das Touchpad an dem Ding wird auch vom synaptics Treiber unterstützt?
<trohn_javolta> useradd "benutzer" und irgendwas mit /bin/bash? :D
<Frickelpit> nimm adduser
<nagetier> trohn_javolta: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Benutzer_und_Gruppen/
<le_bot> Title: Benutzer und Gruppen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<trohn_javolta> damit hab ich mich nicht auseinandergesetzt, dachte ich probiers mal
<trohn_javolta> es betriff nun alle anderen eingabegeräte auch
<sdx23> nagetier, Frickelpit: Er hat beim installieren diverse xorg-Pakete deinstalliert.
<Frickelpit> ja gut, kann man machen.^^
<nagetier> Stimmt, da war doch etwas
<Frickelpit> Dann würde ich zunächst einmal den Grundzustand wiederherstellen
<nagetier> Hattet ihr das Paket nicht identifiziert und die Hoffnung die Abhängigkeiten werden mit installiert?
<trohn_javolta> es gab einen fehler ja, den hab ich durch installieren der abhängigkeiten wegbekommen
<trohn_javolta> user ist angelegt, wie logg ich mich nun via ssh mit dem benutzer in der grafischen ein?
<trohn_javolta> @Frickelpit wie würdest du das anstellen?
<Frickelpit> was? Das einloggen?
<jokrebel> "diverse xorg-Pakete deinstalliert."? wie wär es einfach mal mit einem "apt install -reinstall meinelieblingsDE"
<trohn_javolta> meinelieblingsDE? was ist das?
<nagetier> JoDE
<jokrebel> trohn_javolta: zb. ubuntu-desktop
<trohn_javolta> ja das einloggen meinte ich
<trohn_javolta> achso, das geht einfach so?
<jokrebel> je nach Ubuntu Version, die Du mal in funktionierend hattest
<trohn_javolta> ubuntu 16.04, hat am anfang geklappt die eingabe
<jokrebel> trohn_javolta: Nur Eventuell ;-) Aber ein Backup hast Du ja - oder brauchst es nicht, da eh grade frisch aufgestzt
<trohn_javolta> werden damit auch alle getätigten einstellungen gelöscht?
<trohn_javolta> naja...ja so viel ist noch nicht geschehen
<Frickelpit> trohn_javolta: was willst du auf der grafischen Oberfläche, wenn du ssh nutzen kannst?
<trohn_javolta> @Frickelbit in der grafischen bin ich doch mit nutzer xy angemeldet
<Frickelpit> und?
<trohn_javolta> du sagtest leg einen neuen user test an und logg dich ein um zu sehen obs da auch so ist
 * Frickelpit sagte das nicht
<trohn_javolta> aha, dann hab ich mich wahrsch. verlesen
<nagetier> Frickelpit: Ich hatte nicht an die nichtfunktionierende Tastatur gedacht
<trohn_javolta> @jokrebel wie wär der befehl? sudo apt-get ubuntu-desktop?
<trohn_javolta> oh sry, dann war das @nagetier..
<Frickelpit> Wenn du aber schon weißt, dass es vermutlich mit der deinstallation der xorg-Pakete zusammenhängt, kannste dir das aber sparen.
<jokrebel> trohn_javolta: schrieb ich doch --- da muss noch ein install -reinstall rein
<trohn_javolta> nachdem nix mehr ging hab ich eben das paket xorg-server-input-synaptics wieder deinstalliert. brachte auch nix
<jokrebel> trohn_javolta: Wenn Dir die Installation von diesem Paket das halbe X... gelöscht hat, hilft erst mal auch kein einfaches wieder deinstallieren. Wenn schon, dann mus das andere mit entfernte wieder installiert werden (was durch einfaches löschen nicht passiert)
<trohn_javolta> danke geht wieder
<jokrebel> trohn_javolta: Also "sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop" ... !!!falls Du Unity installiert hattest
<jokrebel> na prima
<trohn_javolta> nun muss ich schauen wie ich die smart tastatur zum laufen bringe
<trohn_javolta> hatte zuerst einen beigelegten usb dongle genommen, jz via bluetooth dongle
<jokrebel> …oO( scheint sehr "smart" zu sein, wenn die nicht OOTB geht ;-)
<trohn_javolta> ootb?
<jokrebel> google?
<trohn_javolta> mit dem dongle gings aber eben die cusor geschw. zu langsam
<trohn_javolta> das logitech harmony smart keyboard ist GENIAL
<trohn_javolta> läuft über den hub, mal schaun ob ich das ganze via bluetooth in ubuntu gepairt bekomme
<jokrebel> und was genau passt Dir dann nicht, wenn es "GENIAL" ist
<trohn_javolta> cursorgeschw.
<trohn_javolta> ich dachte unter den maus u. touchpad einstellungen in ubuntu könnte ich diese einfach ändern
<trohn_javolta> mit dem beigelegten dongle wird die tastatur (normalerweise) als so ein stinknormales HID erkannt
<trohn_javolta> egal das schau ich mir schon an
<trohn_javolta> danke für die hilfe
<trohn_javolta> vllt. hat noch wer einen kurzen tipp: wie gesagt hängt der pc am tv. nun ist in ubuntu alles zu klein. Das dashboard kann man vergrößen, ok
<trohn_javolta> auch den text, in den anzeigeeinstellungen.
<trohn_javolta> im prinzip fehlt nur ein größerer mauszeiger
<trohn_javolta> oder kennt wer zufällig eine vollwertige gui für ubuntu welche speziell auf den einsatz mit dem tv ausgelegt ist?
<jokrebel> trohn_javolta: vielleicht suchst Du so was? https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Home_Theater_Personal_Computer KODI vielleicht?
<le_bot> Title: Home Theater Personal Computer – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<trohn_javolta> kodi läuft auf meinem mini htpc, der rennt immer u. wird zb zum filmschaun verwendet weil er viel weniger strom frisst
<trohn_javolta> drum die betonung auf vollwertige gui
<trohn_javolta> aber ubuntu bzw. unity macht das schon nicht schlecht
<jokrebel> ich kenn KODI nicht, weis also auch nicht was Dir daran nicht "vollwertig" genug ist
<trohn_javolta> den cursor werd ich größer bekommen..irgendwie hatte ich das schon mal geschafft, glaub aber nicht in jedem programm..
 * jokrebel findet ja Cursorgrößen überbewertet
<jokrebel> vielleicht erzählst Du einfach mal über das _eigentliche_ Problem
<trohn_javolta> nö, danke find mich schon zurecht. dachte nur jemand hat seinen pc auf mit dem tv verbunden und hat einen tipp
<trohn_javolta> bin nicht weiter lästig
<trohn_javolta> danke nochmal, schönes we noch!
<trohn_javolta> tschau
<nagetier> auch so
<jokrebel> trohn_javolta: gerne und viel Erfolg noch und auch ein schönes Wochenende
<jokrebel> hm
<Marcel_> marcel@root598727 /v/www> la total 16K drwxrwxr-x  4 root     root     4.0K Mar 25 14:11 ./ drwxr-xr-x 12 root     root     4.0K Mar 22 21:53 ../ drw-rw-r--  2 www-data www-data 4.0K Mar 25 14:11 desconed/ drwxrwxrwx  2 www-data www-data 4.0K Mar 24 21:55 html/ marcel@root598727 /v/www> cd desconed/ cd: Permission denied: “./desconed/”
<Marcel_> Kann mir jemand helfen?
<Frickelpit> Marcel_: pack das doch mal leserlich in einen paste
<Frickelpit> !paste
<Marcel_> Hier mein Problem als Paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24246985/
<le_bot> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntu.com/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<sdx23> !rechte
<le_bot> Informationen zu Rechte finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechte
<Frickelpit> Marcel_: da fehlt das x für den Ordner
<Marcel_> Oh, danke, dachte man braucht x nur für ausführbare Sachen wie .sh dateien :)
<sdx23> Marcel_: schau dir bei Interesse den Wiki-Artikel an.
<cake4me> Heyho und schönes WE ;)
<cake4me> http://pastebin.com/4AXeUHJX
<le_bot> Title: Hey Leute, ich bin gerade etwas unschlüssig. Das Upgrade von 14.04 auf 16.04 fu - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<spY|da> cake4me, toller paste
<spY|da> warum solltest du nicht warten können?
<cake4me> Naja, ich bin erst seit 2,5 Jahren dabei und ich habe da nicht so den Überblick wie das praktisch mit dem Support aussieht. Ich ängstige mich etwas davor in irgendwelchen Foren dann völlig alleine mit irgendwelchen 14.04-spezifischen Bugs abzuhängen
<jokrebel> sollte man da nicht eher besser erst mal "aufgrund eines bugs" näher analysieren bevor man aussagen trifft?
<jokrebel> "mein Releas-Upgrad funktioniert nicht" da ist wohl kaum ein warten auf das nächste LTS-Release eine hilfreiche Variante (weil vermutlich irgend etwas anderes im Argen ist und das dann auch nicht klappen wird - und man dann nur noch _viele_ länger in "unsicherem" Zustand rummacht)
<jokrebel> +e
<jokrebel> spY|da: Tolle gegenfrage :-/
<bekks> "funktioniert nicht" disqualifiziert bereits den gesamten Post des Fragenden.
<jokrebel> bekks: Nur leider hat ihm spY|da ja fälschlicherweise ja weiß gemacht, er könne da gtrost bis 18.04 ausharren…
<jokrebel> und nun ist er nicht mehr da
<bekks> Ja und? Das macht seine Frage doch kein bisschen besser.
<bekks> Er fragt nicht in Foren, er fragt hier nicht mal ansatzweise brauchbar - du glaubst doch nicht wirklich dass der Fragende da ernsthaft Hilfe sucht :)
<jokrebel> was bringt die Bemängelung gegenüber jemandem der gar nicht mehr da ist?
<bekks> Schau mal wann der Fragende den Kanal verliess, und wann Du das erste Mal was dazu sagtest ;)
<jokrebel> bekks: Ich denke sehr wohl, dass der ersthaft Hilfe sucht nur halt leider nicht weiß wie er strukturiert vorzugehen hat.
<spY|da> jokrebel, warum sollte er nicht bis 18.04 ausharren können? 
<k1l_> man kann die 16.04 nicht überspringen ausser mit einem neuen install.
<spY|da> k1l_, aber er kann mit der neuinstallation ausharren bis 18.04
<k1l_> jo klar. die lts hat ja 5 jahre support für die pakete in main und restricted
<spY|da> k1l_, vielleicht hat er bis dahin auch das nötige wissen von 14.04 auf 16.04 auf 18.04 zu updaten :D
<spY|da> alles eine frage des betrachtungswinkel 
<spY|da> s
<k1l_> ja man kann in den logs ja nachgucken was da genau blockt. aber er hat ja schon gesagt, dass er mit fremdquellen da rumgewühtet hat. da wundert das eigentlich nicht
<spY|da> genau 
<jokrebel> spY|da: Es klang eher so, als wär seine Paketverwaltung grobst kaputt und sollte dringend repariert werden. Da dann jemanden in Scheinsicherheit zu waren ist nicht produktiv *find*
<spY|da> wird darauf nicht hinreichend hingewiesen wenn man ppa oder sonstige paketquellen benutzt? 
<jokrebel> was jetzt keine Entschuldigung ist, wenn ein unbedarfter "Mist gebaut hat" und hier nach Hilfe sucht. Aber lass uns das bitte wenn dann im Offtopic weiter ausquatschen
#ubuntu-de 2017-03-26
<kante> hallo, welche grafikkarten werden von ubuntu besser unterstütz? AMD oder NVidia? AMD soll einen freien treiber haben.
<jokrebel> ja es gibt auch freie Treiber für NVIDIA, aber für "volle Leistung" braucht man die unfreien Treiber des Herstellers. 
<jokrebel> out of the box hb ich mit AMD gute Erfahrungen. Mit Nvida hat man zwar ggf. bessere Ergebenisse, die Einrichtung kann aber ganz schönes gefrickel sein
<kante> ich machen nur office und wenig multimedia, sollte ich dann zu einer AMD karte greifen? manche sagen, der AMD treiber wäre veraltet und nvidia besser
<DaVu> Das würde ich auch sofort so unterschreiben
<DaVu> Ich persönlich nutze NVidia und da hatte ich bishe rnoch keine Probleme
<DaVu> An welche Karte denkst du denn da?
<sash_> Ich nutz ja einfach seit Jahren die igpu in den Intel-Prozessoren
<DaVu> sollte auch für office und multimedia ausreichend sein
<jokrebel> kante: Für aufwändige Grafiksachen rentiert sich meiner Meinung nach der Aufwand, eine NVidia ordentlich ans Laufen zu bekommen. Für Büroarbeiten reicht wohl AMD völlig aus
<DaVu> jenachdem, was du unter "Multimedia" verstehst
<kante> ich würde eine einfache passiv gekühlte graka nehmen, für ca.50 euro
<kante> jokrebel: was versteht man unter "aufwändig"? spiele? brauche ich nicht. oder meinst du etwas anderes?
<DaVu> kante: was klappt denn mit der internen Grafik nicht?
<DaVu> weswegen du überhaupt an was anderes denkst
<DaVu> Ich hatte bisher interne intel grafik, eine GT520 und aktuell eine GTX1050ti
<DaVu> bis auf die letzte, musste an keine der Sachen irgendwie Hand anlegen
<jokrebel> genau - fangen wir mal bei den eigentlichen Überlegungen an die Du gerade anstellst. Was ist gegeben? Was soll vielleicht ausgetauscht werden?
<DaVu> Das hat alles out-of -the box geklappt
<kante> DaVu: ich möchte mir einen WQHD monitor kaufen, meine igpu würde dafür ausreichen, das board lässt aber max 1920x1200 durch. das ist ärgerlich. deswegen eine externe karte, die nicht allzuviel kosten sollte
<DaVu> ah, ok
<DaVu> dafür reicht eine GT520 völlig aus. Du wirst ggf. Dual-DVI benötigen
<kante> ich weiß von früher, dass nvidia den besseren treiber hatte, amd dafür einen freien treiber. würde für meinen zweck nicht eine amd karte reichen? die sind meistens auch günstiger als nvidia
<DaVu> Ja, würde es wahrscheinlich
<DaVu> Ich bin nur kein Fan von AMD ;)
<kante> als linuxer sollte man sich über den freien treiber von amd freuen. 
<DaVu> Ich freue mich eher über guten support ;)
<jokrebel> wenn ich mir so überlege, was ich schon Probleme hatte, eine NVidia korrekt eingerichtet zu bekommen... hmm ... Mit AMD oder Intel ist mir das noch nicht passiert
<DaVu> ok....so unterscheiden sich die Erfahrungen ;)
<DaVu> alles hat seine vor- und nachteile
<jokrebel> DaVu: Wenn die NVidia dann mal eingerichtet ist spielt sie die anderen vielleich stark in den Schatten. Aber auch bei Updates hatte ich mit NVida schon öfter Probleme, die sich erst nach Tagen lösten. Ist mir mit den anderen noch nicht passiert. Und ich hab hier einige Kisten unterschiedlichster Art zum Testen am laufen
<DaVu> Ja, glaube ich dir auch sofort. Du bist auch weit erfahrener als ich und vielleicht sind meine Ansprüche nicht groß genug. 
<DaVu> Mir reicht es, wenn sie läuft, ich die Auflösung, die ich haben möchte hinbekomme und das redern von einigen Videos flüssig läuft
<jokrebel> glaub ich nicht. Ich mach eher mit alter Hardware und als genügsamer User rum
<DaVu> wie auch immer ;)...
<DaVu> kante: du wirst mit beiden Karten glücklich werden
<kante> jokrebel: mein rechner ist 5 jahre alt. zählt das jetzt auch als alt? mit intel i5-3570k
<kante> DaVu: wenn beide karten gut sind, dann nehme ich die billigere, also AMD :-)
<DaVu> hau rein
<DaVu> Ich möchte dich nicht missionieren ;)
<jokrebel> kante: Glaub mir, ich hab hier älteres Geraffel rumrödeln
<jokrebel> ;-)
<kante> ich habe letztes jahr einen pentium4 aus dem jahr 2001 mit lubuntu ans laufen gekriegt, da war ich mega stolz
<kante> der braucht halt seine 2 minuten zum booten, danach kann man sogar mit libreoffice arbeiten :-)
<kante> jokrebel: 
<Frickelpit> und im Winter hält er warm
<bekks> Und im Sommer muss er mit flüssigem Natriumborit gekühlt werden, weil sonst die Kernschmelze einsetzt.
<bekks> :P
<phablet_> dodo
<passt> wie kann ich in rhythmbox das Aktualisieren der Musik Bibliothek manuell anstoßen? 
<passt> Ich habe festgestellt, dass zahlreiche mp3s im Musik Ordner nicht erkannt wurden.
<jokrebel> vielleicht in den Einstellungen - Musik und dort den Haken "...überwachen" mal raus nehmen - speichern - neu öffnen und wieder reinsetzen?
<passt> ich probiers mal
<passt> ah, rhythmbox scheint in der grundinstallation von ub1604 kein mp3 zu erkennen.
<jokrebel> ach?
<Frickelpit> Wenn man bei der Installation das Häkchen nicht setzt, dass die Pakete dafür mitinstalliert werden sollen, dann nicht.
<passt> wie kann ich das nachinstallieren?
<jokrebel> warum auch immer man das tun sollte. Kann mich gar nicht erinnern, dass da nach sowas gefragt wird
<jokrebel> vielleicht mittels --reinstall
<Frickelpit> jokrebel: https://media-cdn.ubuntu-de.org/wiki/attachments/41/16/200_Vorbereitung.png unten
<jokrebel> Frickelpit: Ach da schon, ok. Na aber die Frage warum man das nicht setzt bleibt ;-)
<Frickelpit> !codecs passt
<Frickelpit> mh …
<Frickelpit> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Codecs/
<le_bot> Title: Codecs › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Frickelpit> dann so
<passt> ich habe die ubuntu-restricted-extras installiert, die enthalten u.a. die gstreamer codecs
<jokrebel> passt: Und gehts dann jetzt wie gewünscht?
<passt> nein
<Frickelpit> Na dann schau mal nach, ob Rythmbox die Dateien überhaupt lesen kann.
<passt> es gibt in rh datei->musik hinzufügen, wo man aktiv sehen kann, dass durchsucht wird, aber kein ergebnis 
<passt> nebenbei, es stimmt nicht, dass vorher kein mp3 erkannt wurde. tatsächlich ist nur ein ordner, den ich bei offenem rh dem Musik Verzeichnis hinzugefügt habe, als einziger erkannt worden. die anderen erkannten audio dateien waren aber flac dateien. Was mich zu falschen annahme geführt hatte.
<jokrebel> und das mit dem install --reinstall hast auch versucht?
<passt> ne, kein reinstall, ich hatte gestern das notebook neu aufgesetzt, und dabei den haken bei zusätzlicher software/codecs wohl nicht gesetzt. sollte aber jetzt mit dem restriceted oaket in ordnung sein.
<jokrebel> aber sagtest Du nicht grade dass es immer noch nicht klappt?
<passt> falsch formuiert: ja, es klappt immer noch nicht, aber den haken bei dem von dir gezeigten screenshot bei der installation von ubuntu hatte ich nicht gesetzt und denke aber durch die installation der restricted-extras nachgeholt zu haben. ABER ich muss immer noch nach der lösung für rhythmbox suchen.
<passt> problem ist gelöst. ich habe jetzt die XML Bibliotheksdatei und sie ist erfolgreich neu aufgebaut worden.
<passt>   rm ~/.local/share/rhythmbox/rhythmdb.xml 
<jokrebel> Absturzbericht: banshee.exe ....hmmm
<jokrebel> seit wann gibt es in Ubuntu auch .exe Dateien?
<dadrc> Seit es Mono gibt
<apricot1> Ich habe ein Problem mit dem Entpacken: tar -Jxf datei.xz - ubuntu 15.10 Fehler: tar: Das sieht nicht wie ein „tar“-Archiv aus 
<apricot1> Datei: ubuntu-16.04.2-preinstalled-server-armhf+raspi2.img.xz
<jokrebel> dadrc: Dann ist Banshee gar kein echtes .deb? Oder wie muss ich das verstehen?
<sdx23> apricot1: Das sieht nicht wie ein tar Archiv aus.
<apricot1> sdx23, schon aber mit tae -Jxf soll man .xz entpacken können
<apricot1> sagt das Ubuntu-Forum
<sdx23> apricot1: .tar.xz 
<dadrc> jokrebel, wie, kein echtes deb? Ist schon ein Debianpaket. Braucht aber halt eine Monoruntime zum Laufen
<sdx23> apricot1: davon ab sagt die Endung nichts ueber den Inhalt aus.
<apricot1> womir entpacke ich .xz in 15.10
<jokrebel> dadrc: Und dieses Mono stammt aus der Windowswelt?
<sdx23> apricot1: unxz datei.xz
<sdx23> oder unlzma
<dadrc> jokrebel, Mono hat als Opensource-Implementierung der .NET-Runtime angefangen
<apricot1> thanks
<dadrc> Wird mittlerweile auch offiziell von Microsoft unterstützt
<jokrebel> weil mein Banshee beendet sich immer, beim Versuch eine große Sammlung vom NAS einzulesen, nach einigen Minuten
<jokrebel> und blöderweise fängt der Einlesevorgang dann wieder ganz von vorne an. Bin noch nie über 10% gekommen :-/
<jokrebel> und wieder einfach das Fenster weg
<nagetier> jokrebel: hatte das denn schon jemals geklappt?
<jokrebel> nein, diese große Sammlung versuche ich da zum ersten mal in die Bibliothek aufzunehmen
<jokrebel> versuch es jetzt mal mit gmusicbrowser
<dadrc> jokrebel, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/banshee/+bug/1533480 behauptet, das liegt an der Podcast-Erweiterung
<le_bot> Title: Bug #1533480 “banshee stops respondiing during media import” : Bugs : banshee package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<dadrc> Schon probiert?
<jokrebel> oh! danke dadrc gleich mal anschaun
<dadrc> Ansonsten kann ich aber gmusicbrowser nur empfehlen, benutz den seit Jahren
<jokrebel> die Podcasterweiterung war gar nicht aktiv. Und leider haben die anderen Empfehlungen auch bisher nichts gebracht
<jokrebel> werd wohl erst mal den gmusicbrowser genauer testen und studieren
<jokrebel> der importiert zumindest schon mal wesentlich länger ohne abzustürzen
<jokrebel> da sind die meisten mp3 ja <unknown><unknown> :(
<dadrc> dann hast du komische ID-Tags
<jokrebel> muss ich das dann Stück für Stück probehören und den Titel händisch einpflegen? Beim Blick auf die Dateien sah es eigentlich so aus, als hätte jede zumindest im Dateinamen den Titel drin. Wird das beim Import nicht berücksichtigt (oder vielleicht auch erst später am Ende des einlesens?)
<dadrc> Nein, aber es gibt Tools, die für dich aus den Dateinamen entsprechende Tags generieren
<dadrc> exfalso ist mein Favorit
<jokrebel> is notiert, danke schon mal
 * bekks empfiehlt EasyTag.
 * _moep_ nickt
<sdx23> oder auch ohne Dateinamen - picard. (kann man auch nicht moegen, wegen musicbrainz)
<jokrebel> auch für diese Ideen ein Danke an alle
<dreamon_> Frickelpit, DAnke für die Infos bezüglich ssmtp, klappt perfekt!
<Frickelpit> dreamon_: np
<dreamon_> Kurze frage wenn ich in einem script das ich als root ausführe, ein Programm als User "dreamon" ausführen möchte, wie mach ich das?
<dreamon_> Erledigt → su -c "BEFEHL" USER 
#ubuntu-de 2018-03-19
<doev> guten Morgen
<doev> fdisk sagt mir: "The size of this disk is 3,7 TiB (4000787030016 bytes). DOS partition table format can not be used on drives for volumes larger than 2199023255040 bytes for 512-byte sectors. Use GUID partition table format (GPT)."
<doev> aber über eine andere 4TB Platte sagt mir "parted -l" .... Partitionstabelle: msdos / Größe: 4001GB ... "
<doev> Was denn nun?
<doev> könnte es an der Sektorengröße liegen? Die ist bei der Platte wo es nicht geht: Sektorgröße (logisch/physisch): 512B/4096B
<doev> und bei der Platte wo es geht: Sektorgröße (logisch/physisch): 4096B/4096B
<doev> .... und falls ja - kann ich die logische Sektorengröße dann einfach auf 4096 hochsetzen?
<doev> und außerdem hört sich ... Sektorgröße (logisch/physisch): 512B/4096B ... etwas suboptimal an.
<doev> ... so bin jetzt schlauer. Wäre nur noch die Frage, ob man die logische Sektorengröße ändern kann. 
<MarcAscona> Nabend alle zusammen!
<MarcAscona> ich hoffe ich bin jetzt im richtigen Chat. Ich habe IRC seit Jahren nicht mehr genutzt
<Frickelpit> Scheint geklappt zu haben
<MarcAscona> Fein :-) Ich habe seit letzten Donnerstag ein Problem mit der Stabiltät meines Systems, ich vermute das eine Kernel Aktualisierung die Ursache ist. Hatte seit dem einige Systemabstürze. Wisst ihr mehr darüber? Hatte seit dem schon wieder einige Kernel Updates, aber eben wieder einen Crash
<Frickelpit> Teste es mit einem älteren Kernel beim boot
<k1l_> was sagt denn "lsb_release -sd"?
<k1l_> <Frickelpit> Teste es mit einem älteren Kernel beim boot
<k1l_> <k1l_> was sagt denn "lsb_release -sd"?
<MarcAscona> Gerade eben ist er wieder eingefroren während des Chats
<jokrebel> 18:21:49       k1l_ | <Frickelpit> Teste es mit einem älteren Kernel beim boot
<MarcAscona> Bei dem Befehl bekomme ich nur die Ubuntu Version 16.04.4 LTS angezeigt
<k1l_> ok. dann wissen wir immerhin schon mal welches ubuntu das ist :D
<k1l_> was sagt "uname -r"?
<MarcAscona> 4.13.0-37-generic
<k1l_> ok, das it der aktuelle hwe kernel
<MarcAscona> welche Version ich bis Donnerstag genutzt hatte, weiß ich leider nicht mehr
<MarcAscona> habe ganz normal die Aktualisierung durchgeführt
<k1l_> "cat /var/log/syslog | nc termbin.com 9999" eingeben im terminal. das bringt dann eine url, die bitte hier zeigen
<MarcAscona> http://termbin.com/qz8f
<k1l_> hmm, da ist irgendwie auch nicht viel drin
<k1l_> muss jetzt leider los, aber evtl hat wer anders noch zeit in anderen logs zu gucken
<MarcAscona> kein Ding! trotzdem vielen Dank! 
<jokrebel> hast Du denn beim booten inzwischen in Grub mal einen älteren Kernel ausgewählt um Deine Vermutung, dass es am neuen Kernel liegt zu bestätigen?
<MarcAscona> Nein, habe ich noch nicht. Da das bislang noch nie von Nöten war muss ich erst mal gucken, wie das geht
<MarcAscona> Meine Vermutung kommt daher, weil in den letzten Tagen 3 neue Updates für den Kernel gekommen sind. Deswegen meine Frage in die Runde, ob ihr da näheres wisst ...
<jokrebel> mir ist da kein größerer Bug diesbezüglich zu Ohren gekommen. Wie genau wirkt es sich denn aus? "Friert Ein" bedeutet "bestimmtes Fenster wird dunkel"? "Maus bleibt stehn"? ...
<Frickelpit> Sicher, dass es auch der Kernel ist? Steigt der mit Kernel-Panik aus oder ist evtl. der Grafiktreiber da das Übel?
<MarcAscona> Ich muss hier auf der Arbeit viele große Dateien kopieren (Kinobetrieb) , beim Kopiervorgang auf den NAS friert das ganze System ein. Es geht gar nichts mehr. Anfangs ging noch der Mauszeiger und der Desktop wurde angezeigt, man konnte aber nichts mehr ausführen.
<MarcAscona> Jetzt "friert" das ganze System ein und es geht nichts mehr. Der Grafiktreiber ist nach wie vor der selbe denke ich.
<Frickelpit> Und das passiert nur beim/während des Kopierens?
<jokrebel> mit vermuten und denken kommen wir nicht weiter
<MarcAscona> jokrebel da hast Du wohl Recht!
<MarcAscona> Das passiert meistens während des kopierens. das System hat sich auch schon mal so verabschiedet. Bislang lief ein gutes Jahr stabil ohne irgendwelche Ausfälle. Wüsste ich wie ich den Fehler finde, würde ich hier nicht fragen...
<jokrebel> "friert ein" bitte mal noch genauer beschreiben? Der ganze Rechner? Inclusive Maus? Nur das eine bestimmte Fenster? Wie lange gewartet und was genau ausgeführt/aufgerufen vorher? Wie ist die Anbindung des NAS
<jokrebel> und und und
<MarcAscona> Ja der ganze Rechner friert ein, inklusive Maus. Es hilft dann nur noch den Rechner über den Power Button auszuschalten und ihn neu zu booten.Das NAS ist über einen ftp Client angebunden. Ausgeführt habe ich eben nur den Pidgin Client und dann noch Chromium und Firefox
<jokrebel> MarcAscona: Du hast also die Magic-Systequest Tastenkombination erfolglos versucht?
<jokrebel> !sysreq
<le_bot> Du glaubst, dass bei Deinem Problem nur noch ein hartes Ausschalten hilft? Vielleicht solltest Du vorher noch per ssh versuchen zuzugreifen oder auch https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Magic_SysRQ/ lesen und anwenden
<jokrebel> weil ... erstmal kann das halt alles sein; sowohl irgend ein Kernel oder Treiber also auch Hardware oder Netzwerk wie Du das bisher beschreibst
<MarcAscona> Das habe ich nicht versucht :-/  
<jokrebel> und wie lange Du bei dem "freeze" gewartet hast oder auch nicht hast Du auch noch nicht beantwortet
<MarcAscona> eine gute Minute circa
<jokrebel> und vor was genau ausgeführt?
<MarcAscona> ich hatte einen Kopiervorgang laufen von USB und den Pidgin Client. Mehr nicht
<MarcAscona> ich werde beim nächsten Absturz mal Sysreq versuchen auszuführen und danach einen alten kernel booten
<jokrebel> aber Ansätze hast Du ja nun ein paar. (alten Kernel probieren ob es da nicht auftritt - Kernel war Deine Vermutung) ... wenn es wieder auftritt, schaun ob noch ein Zugriff per SSh funktioniert. Ob vielleicht ein STRG+ALT+F2 auf eine Konsole bringt (Hrafikproblem) ... SysReqTasten 
<jokrebel> von USB übers Netzwerk?
<MarcAscona> Ja, ein Teil der Filme wird vom Verleih über USB 3.0 Festplatte geliefert. Die meisten per CRU Data Carier
<MarcAscona> das kopieren klappte bislang immer Problemlos. Wenn ich die Filme dann auf dem NAS habe kann ich Sie von den einzelnen Servern ingesten
<MarcAscona> Danke auf jeden Fall  schon mal für die beiden Lösungvorschläge!  
<jokrebel> von wie großen Dateien ist da die Rede?
<MarcAscona> im letzten Fall 624 GB
<jokrebel> sowas kann schon mal ne Tick dauern vor allem wenn dann vielleicht Netzwerk und/oder eines der Datenträger nicht mehr der frischeste ist. Vielleicht auch mal die SMART Werte von sende und empfangsplatte prüfen
<jokrebel> !smart
<jokrebel> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplattenstatus/
<le_bot> Title: Festplattenstatus › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<MarcAscona> auch das werde ich machen. 
<Burkeburke> Tach. Kennt jemand zufällig eine gute Methode, bestimmte Websites vom Aufruf im einem Browser unter Ubuntu zu sperren? Ich will mich selbst von Youtube wegbekommen, da ich da viel zu oft drauf bin..
<_moep_> iptables
<Frickelpit> /etc/hosts
<_moep_> auch wenn ich es nicht ganz verstehe, also das warum
<Burkeburke> will was, was eine ausreichende Hürde darstellt, damit ich erstmal nicht auf die Seite gehe und die Sperre innem schwachem Moment nicht zu schnell umgehen kann. Ich hab leider mein Onlineverhalten nicht mehr so im Griff wie ich mir wünschen würde
<jokrebel> Therapie?
<Burkeburke> iptables klingt schonmal ganz interessant
<Frickelpit> Burkeburke: Dann wäre es eher sinnvoller, wenn jemand anderes die Sperre setzt.
<jokrebel> Du wirst viel schneller lernen, es zu umgehen, als Du lernst es zu lassen
<Frickelpit> Wenn du es selber machst, kannst du es auch wieder rückgängig machen
<Burkeburke> Über ne Therapie hab ich auch schon nachgedacht. Weiß nur nicht wer da nen passender Ansprechpartner  wäre. Außerdem hab ich irgendwie das Bedürfnis nach schneller Abhilfe
<Burkeburke> Wär bestimmt besser wenn es jemand anderes macht, aber dafür müsste ich jemanden kennen, der das physisch einrichten könnte, und da kenn ich keinen
<jokrebel> ne Sperre selbst einzurichten (und dadurch ja auch zu wissen wie man sie umgeht oder rückgängig macht) klingt ziemlich komisch. Wie "wie vearsche ich mich selbst?"
<jokrebel> und um die Psyche zu mehr Selbstdisziplin zu bringen braucht es Zeit. Das geht nicht mal schnell durch nen Filter. Aber das wird grad ziemlich offtopic
<Burkeburke> womöglich wärs dann wirklich an der Zeit, da irgendwo ne Beratung dazu zu finden
<Burkeburke> danke erstmal für die Hinweise
<ppq> hosts file ist der einfachste und schnellste weg, da muss man nix mit iptables fummeln
<ppq> um mal ontopic zu bleiben hier :)
<sash_> Burkeburke: Ich find dein Anliegen gar nicht so seltsam ;) Aber es gibt einfachere Wege, wie bspw. Browser-Plugins, siehe https://duckduckgo.com/?q=block+distraction+plugin+browser
<le_bot> Title: block distraction plugin browser at DuckDuckGo (at duckduckgo.com)
<sash_> Es geht ja nur darum, dass einem im Moment des Aufrufs nochmal klargemacht wird, dass man _eigentlich_ gerade nicht will.
<sash_> Burkeburke: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/blocksite/ bspw
<le_bot> Title: BlockSite – Add-ons for Firefox (at addons.mozilla.org)
<sash_> Bisschen fies, dass die nicht open source ist … Ich glaub, sowas würde ich nur open source haben wollen
<tomreyn> es ist open source, aber proprietär
#ubuntu-de 2018-03-20
<oliver_> Hallo Leute, ich hab ein Problem mit ein paar Dateien, die ich zwar per "ls" noch aufgelistet bekomme, aber nicht mehr öffnen kann.. MC zeigt die Dateien mit "?<Dateiname>" und 0 Bytes Dateigrösse an. Ich kann die entsprechenden Dateien nicht einmal löschen..
<oliver_> .. wenn ich ein Backup (mit rsync) erstellen will, kommt immer "File has vanished"..
<leszek> oliver_: fsck schon drüberlaufen lassen auf dem dateisystem?
<oliver_> leszek: schon länger nicht mehr.. ;) irgendwelche optionen die ich dabei setzen sollte, FS ist ext3
<leszek> oliver_: lass es erst einmal so drüber laufen und schaue was es sagt. Wohlmöglich gibts dort einiges zu korrigieren
<oliver_> ok.. ich starte das mal.. 
<oliver_> leszek: /dev/sdc1: sauber, 545885/244203520 Dateien, 395241105/488378000 Blöcke
<leszek> hmm
<leszek> oliver_: klingt trotzdem alles nach kaputtem Dateisystem. Die Dateien sind wirklich richtige Dateien und keine links oder? 
<oliver_> leszek: hmm interessant.. ich habe die Festplatte jetzt ausgebaut und an einem Laptop mit aktuellem Mint per USB angeschlossen.. Der kann die Dateien jetzt ganz normal öffnen,..
<oliver_> betrifft interessanterweise nur Dateien mit Umlauten / Sonderzeichen - aber nicht alle Dateien mit z.B. "ü", sondern nur einige wenige,..
<k1l_> hast du die mal mit windows gemountet gehabt?
<oliver_> komisches problem .. ich versuch mal die Dateien auf einen anderen Datenträger zu syncen und dann den neuen Datenträger einzubauen.. 
<oliver_> nö, ich hatte den nur mal in so einem NAS (Stora)
<oliver_> ARM Linux denke ich..
<k1l_> muss aber schon was her sein, wenn das noch ext3 ist :)
<oliver_> ja die festplatte ist schon älter, wollte die deswegen auch per rsync jetzt auf ne neue WD RED NAS Platte ziehen..
<TeXnicer> Moin! Hat jemand Lust auf einen leckerbissen?
<TeXnicer> Ich bin gerade dabei und möchte ein WLAN einrichten... auf einem Notebook far away...
<TeXnicer> per Kabel ist das Netz via Router im Internet... 
<TeXnicer> Teamviewer installation hat versagt
<TeXnicer> Kann ich mit einer Dame, die Ubuntu drauf hat ssh ggf. sogar mit screen laufen lassen?
<TeXnicer> so, dass ich drauf zugreifen kann (console reicht ja erst einmal)
<TeXnicer> apt-get hat sie einigermaßen verstanden, man könnte also etwas nachinstallieren (standard), teamviewer hat abhängigkeiten, die ich nicht nachvollziehen kann, bei mir läufts.
<DaVu> Wenn Konsole reicht, dann geht das. sie muss halt den Port 22 vom router auf die IP des rechners forwarden und dir dann ihre aktuelle WAN IP geben
<DaVu> dann kannst du ggf auch nmtui nehmen
<TeXnicer> Ich verstehe das so, ich bräuchte bei Ihr nen laufenden ssh-server.. ich bräuchte ihre IP und ein lokales login auf dem remote rechner?
<Frickelpit> Teamviewer hat auch einen Quick Support, den man nicht installieren muss
<DaVu> Ja, sie muss einen SSH server installiert haben
<DaVu> Ich würde es aber auch eher mit Teamviewer probieren
<TeXnicer> Teamviewer habe ich per wiki-Zeile installiert, aber bei ihr meckert er wegen abhänigkeiten.. auch mit quicksupport... aber er installiert nicht,
<DaVu> TeXnicer: oder kann die Dame ports am router forwarden?
<TeXnicer> Wir kommen nicht auf den Router..
<DaVu> Dann wirds nix
<Frickelpit> TeXnicer: nimm das 32bit Paket direkt von der Webpage
<TeXnicer> Ist nen austauschgerät von der Telekom.. die musste nicht mal die Zugangsdaten eintragen... sehr merkwürdig
<DaVu> Ohne Portforwarding am router kein Zugang via SSH
<TeXnicer> Okay. Aussage.  Nicht schön, spart aber unnütze arbeit
<TeXnicer> das könnte ich dann ja per Teamview machen :)
<TeXnicer> das 32-Bit ist problemlos?
<Frickelpit> ja
<TeXnicer> okay, klingt nach nem Plan...
<Frickelpit> Version sollte bei beiden aber gleich sein
<TeXnicer> Dann probieren wir das doch eher...
<DaVu> und vorher nachfragen, ob sie auch das richtige WLAN Passwort kennt
<TeXnicer> und ich mache mir ne merkliste für später.. ich soll ne fernwartung einrichten... 
<DaVu> Das lässt sich halt nur am router konfigurieren
<DaVu> wenn man nicht auf den router kommt, wirds auch schwer :D
<TeXnicer> Davu ... das ist doch das Gerätepasswort? Ich war schon auf der Telekomseite und die haben es nicht genommen... ich wil gar nicht wissen WO die Dame WELCHE Passwörter eingegeben hat.
<TeXnicer> Das oben war ein Zitat
<DaVu> Gerätepasswort ungleich WLAN-Passwort
<TeXnicer> MIR brauchst du das nicht erzählen..
<DaVu> ah, ok. Verlesen :D
<DaVu> sorry
<TeXnicer> Das da auch immer was anderes hinten draufstehen muss... WPA-passphrase... Netzwerkschlüssel .... Passwort... WLAN-Schlüssel..
<TeXnicer> WPA2-passkey
<TeXnicer> Meine Idee.. Kabel dran..
<TeXnicer> Firefox
<TeXnicer> "speedport.ip" ... klappt nicht
<DaVu> schau erstmal, dass du überhaupt auf die Kiste kommst. Das wird die größte Hürde werden
<TeXnicer> Ja, ich versuche mal 32er...
<Frickelpit> die Speedports haben doch afair 192.168.2.0/24
<TeXnicer> wobei ssh hätte stiel
<TeXnicer> ja...
<TeXnicer> ach... keine 80?
<TeXnicer> hm...
<TeXnicer> also 192.168.2.1:24  sollte tun (sic: 1)
<Frickelpit> 192.168.2.1 müsste der Router sein
<TeXnicer> genau
<TeXnicer> *Stil natürlich *dow*
<DaVu> und da kommt kein Login-Interface?
<TeXnicer> lt. Angabe nicht, nein
<DaVu> naja, ist auch schnuppe. für Teamviewer brauchst du das nicht und wenn du mit Teamviewer drauf bist, kannst du selbst nachschauen, was die IP des routers ist
<ghostcube> ich tipp mal auf noscript im ff und dadurch kein login
<TeXnicer> So... WLAN läuft... Nutzerin ist kein sudoer
<TeXnicer> Musste mit Admin eingerichtet werden... 
<TeXnicer> XD
<TeXnicer> Wir dpkg-en die Teamviewer 
<Frickelpit> sudo apt install /pfad/zum/teamviewer
<Frickelpit> das geht auch
<TeXnicer> Nutzer ist kein sudoer :)
<TeXnicer> login [Administrator]
<TeXnicer> mein Supersicheres Passwort eingeben
<TeXnicer> sudo ....
<TeXnicer> nochmal mein Passwort eingeben
<TeXnicer> ;)
<bumblebee> hi.
<bumblebee> ich habe soeben meinen lexmark x1160 drucker an mein notebook mit ubuntu 17.10 angeschlossen. daraufhin startete eine automatische treibersuche, die erfolgreich war: unter einstellungen - geräte - drucker steht "x1100" und darunter "bereit". wenn ich nun aber eine "testseite" ("druckoptionen") oder etwas x-beliebiges anderes drucken möchte, passiert einfach gar nichts. es wird kein aktiver druckauftrag angezeigt und ich erhal
<bumblebee> bitte um hilfe.
<jokrebel> bumblebee: Dein 2ter Satz endet bei "...angezeigt und ich erhal   
<jokrebel> schlechter IRC Client der längere Posts nicht umbricht
<bumblebee> jokrebel: es wird kein aktiver druckauftrag angezeigt und ich erhalte auch keine fehlermeldung.
<jokrebel> also erstmal das ernüchternde. Lexmark hat eine total besch...eidene Linuxunterstützung. Hab da schon mehrfach auch erfolglos aufgegeben. Bei einem ging es nach stundenlangem gefummel. Aktuell hab ich auch wieder ein eigentlich passables Multifunktionsteil von Lexmark welches wohl auch unter Linux (zumindest den aktuellen) nicht zur Mitarbeit zu bewegen ist
<jokrebel> !Lexmark
<jokrebel> bumblebee: ist vermutlich schon ein älteres Gerät
<jokrebel> ah ja ... machte unter Ubuntu 08.04 auch schon Probleme
<bumblebee> jokrebel: ja, über 10 jahre alt.
<jokrebel> good luck to your mission
<bumblebee> wird wohl nicht gehen, ja?
<jokrebel> wenn dann nicht wirklich einfach, vermutlich
<bumblebee> verstehe
<bumblebee> alles klar, trotzdem danke für die hilfe
<jokrebel> wenn es Dich beruhigt; ich hab extra eine VM mit WindowsXP eingerichtet, damit mein Lexmark-all-in-one wenigstens einigermaßen nutzbar wird :-/
<jokrebel> aber ich hätte auch besser wissen können. Dass man um Lexmark als Linuxuser besser große Bögen macht ist schon viele Jahre so
<TeXnicer> [gelöst: Router/Administrator/WLAN] Danke für die Hilfe. Auf *magische* Weise ging alles, was ich vorher angesagt hatte, wenn ich es im Teamviewer mache. :) WLAN geht, Teamviewer geht... Tante ist glücklich 900km weit weg.
<TeXnicer> Dank an alle Helfer DaVu/Frickelpit
<Frickelpit> TeXnicer: Gratuliere zum Wartungsvertrag
<TeXnicer> Frickelpit: Damit bist Du vermutlich näher dran als ich es wahrhaben mag. 
<TeXnicer> Die Story ging los mit: "Welches Passwort soll ich eingeben?" - "Passwort?" -Ja, wenn ich den Rechner starte soll ich ein Passwort eingeben... (Anmerkung: VOR dem BIOS)...
<TeXnicer> Microsoft sagte es ist OEM, Dell sagte: Datenträger kostet 50€ (die Lizenz war ja da, klebte noch drauf)... uuuuund ubuntu. :)
<TeXnicer> Ist ne Verwandte und ich lerne dazu. 
<jokrebel> alles weitere dann bitte nebenan im Offtopic ;-)
<bumblebee> was sind eigentlich die größten unterschiede zwischen ubuntu und fedora?
<Frickelpit> Die Paketverwaltung
<jokrebel> und auch das gehört bitte nach #ubuntu-de    Danke
<jokrebel> äh #ubuntu-de-offtopic    natürlich
<bumblebee> ok
<DaVu> Ich finde es gehört genau hier her, aber das ist nur meine Meinung
<jokrebel> richtig; Deine Meinung. Allgemeine Gespräche und Diskussionen (auch Rund um Linux) gehören in den Offtopic. Hier drin nur knallharter echter Support um konkrete Probleme rund um $Ubuntu DaVu 
<DaVu> Alles gut ;). 
<DaVu> beschwere mich ja nicht ;)
<Frickelpit> "knallharter echter Support" von Männer, für Männer!
<DaVu> hehe
#ubuntu-de 2018-03-21
<basalt> hallo, wenn ich ein update mache, muss ich secure boot disablen, wenn ich das mache und weiter installiere dann funktioniert vieles am laptop nicht, nach enable secure boot ist wieder alles ok, kann ich ein update machen, ohne secure boot zu ändern?
<NTQ> Ich habe vor einer Ewigkeit mal VisualStudio Code installiert und vor kurzem eine neue Version davon. Jetzt habe ich zwei Startmenüeinträge, aber beide starten die selbe Version. Einer sieht so aus: /usr/share/code/code --unity-launch
<NTQ> Der andere so: env BAMF_DESKTOP_FILE_HINT=/var/lib/snapd/desktop/applications/vscode_vscode.desktop /snap/bin/vscode
<NTQ> Was davon ist denn richtig bzw. aktueller?
<k1l> sprich das eine ist ein snap paket install und das andere aus dem repo/ppa?
<k1l> guck mal mit "snap list" und "apt policy -paketname-" an, welche versionen das jeweils sind. dann würde ich das entfernen, was älter ist (warscheinlich die repo version)
<NTQ> k1l: also selbst mit dpkg -l | grep vscode oder visualcode scheint es da kein Paket zu geben
<k1l> ich weiß nicht wie du das damals installiert hast...
<NTQ> Ich auch nicht mehr :-D
<NTQ> ist das eine dann also doch nur eine weiterleitung zum snap? hm
<NTQ> htop
<NTQ> ups
<k1l> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Visual_Studio_Code/    ok, das gibts eh nicht in den repos, sondern nur von MS als .deb paket
<le_bot> Title: Visual Studio Code › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> und das paket heisst dann nur code. nicht vscode
<NTQ> ahja, hab da noch zwei deb pakete rumfliegen. moment
<k1l> dpkg -l | grep code
<NTQ> okay, dann ist es jetzt weg. dann jetzt nur noch snap :-)
<NTQ> danke
<smageggbagg> sagt mal, gibt es irgendeinen sinnvollen ansatz so sachen wie tabs in verschiedenen programmen - was wahrscheinlich oft das problem aufwirft in was die geschrieben sind - aber man kann ja erstmal mit den graphischen systemadministrationsprogrammen anfangen, also vielleicht würde es auf der ebene noch der windowmanager tun - tabbing in verschiedenen programmen einheitlichen hotkeys zuzordnen?
<Fuchs> CTRL+Tab ist ziemlich haeufig fuer echte Tabs
<smageggbagg> ich hab im moment xfce und ich hab letztens phantasien darüber gehabt, dass man mausmakros verwenden könnte, und ich dachte das könnte ein gutes zeichen sein, dass ich mein system anders bedienen muss
<smageggbagg> in xfce auf jeden fall nicht in volume control, keyboard oder window manager. aber ich glaub auch ich hab mich mehr beim firefox-debugger geärgert in wirklichkeit, das ist bestimmt irgendwie konfigurierbar
<smageggbagg> es ist nur ein ärgnernis, dass der emacs-mode in diesen ganzen texteditoren nicht sinnvoll umgesetzt ist
<uniCATx> wie prüfe ich ob ein Gerät 32/64-fähig ist?
<jokrebel> in dem Du die Flags kontrollierst ... sollte googlebar sein
<Fuchs> (cat /proc/cpuinfo) 
<Fuchs> (Du suchst nach lm) 
<uniCATx> danke 
<Fuchs> gerne 
<uniCATx> BigProblem. Ich habe mir einen Acer Aspire ES1-111M zugelegt. Habe nach dd von Festplatte xubuntu installiert, und zwar 4 primäre Partitionen angelegt: boot, swap, /, home. Problem: erster Boot-Versuch misslingt. Beim 2. mal dauert es ca. 3 min. bis Boot Fenster erscheint und dann noch 2 bis xubuntu hoch gefahren ist. Kann mir jemand helfen, die Maschine zu beschleunigen. Danke im Voraus!!!
<k1l_> installiertes oder live system?
<uniCATx> installiert vom live system
<k1l_> ist die kiste einfach nur strunzen lahm?
<k1l_> welches ubuntu release ist das? 16.04?
<uniCATx> xubuntu 16.04 LTS
<uniCATx> beim 1. start tut sich nichts
<uniCATx> beim 2. start dauert es lange
<k1l_> du kannst mal mit "systemd-analyze blame" und "systemd-analyze critical-chain" gucken was da so lange dauert.
<uniCATx> hat das vielleicht damit was zu tun, dass ich die platte platt gemacht habe, incl. efi - partition?
<uniCATx> und im legacy modus xUBU installiert habe
<k1l_> jo, kann sein, dass das mit dem legacy langsamer bootet
<uniCATx> soll ich dann im Bios auf Uefi umstellen?
<uniCATx> was noch passiert , ist, dass der Rechner mit netzteil NICHT bootet
<uniCATx> ich muss den netzteil raus ziehen, und im BATERIE-Mode starten
<k1l_> o_O
<k1l_> bist du sicher, dass die kiste in ordnung ist? so hardware technisch?
<uniCATx> also dessen bin ich mir leider nicht sicher
<uniCATx> also windoof startete einwandfrei, aber das Problem mit dem stecker war schon damals auch vorhanden
<Fussel> klingt mir nach nem acpi proplem
<uniCATx> hmmmm, zunächst installiere ich im efi modus... bin gespannt...
<uniCATx> ursprünglich befand sich auf der platte eine kleine efi-partition. kann ich dieser partition irgendwie wieder bekommen?
<uniCATx> ich habe nämlich dieser partition gelöscht
<k1l_> die sollte beim install im uefi modus vom installer angelegt werden
<uniCATx> ok
<uniCATx> bin gerade dabei
<uniCATx> super
<enrico__> Hallo ist der Software Bug schon gemeldet ? Folgendes habe ich bemerkt in meinen eigenen Themen. Dort wurde von den Moderatoren ein Thema eröffnet diese sollte ich nicht sehen können. Trozdem kann ich das Thema sehen nur drauf Zugreifen kann ich nicht. An wem sollte ich mich da wenden? Habe es schon den User rklm geschrieben per Pn reicht das? 
<k1l_> enrico__: für das forum besser an #ubuntuusers wenden
<enrico__> Ich meine die Forensoftware im Ubuntuusers Portal.
<enrico__> Danke das mache ich K1l. 
#ubuntu-de 2018-03-22
<yogg> hi
<yogg> ich versuche gerade eine /etc/network/interfaces auf netplan umzubauen. Was ich derzeit noch nicht gefunden habe ist wie ich ein interface ohne config up nehme (war in der alten interfaces das keyword "manual")
<yogg> weiß jemand wie das unter netplan geht?
<XiongShui> Register XiongShui
<dreamon_> Mahlzeit: Habe mit "sudo ntfsresize --size 400G /dev/sdc2" Ntfs geshrinkt auf 400GB (ist ca. 900GB groß). Er zeit die Parition aber immer noch als 900GB an. Wie bekomme ist das auf 400GB umgestellt? gparted macht das in diesem Falle leider nicht.
<dreamon_> zeit=zeigt
<LetoThe2nd> dreamon_: du hast nur den *inhalt* der partition verkleinert, nicht die partition selbst. -> parted.
<dreamon_> LetoThe2nd, Ah verstehe. Kannst mir einen Tip geben → resizepart NUMMER ENDE → Größe der Partition NUMMER ändern 
<dreamon_> Was meint er mit Ende? In meinem Fall 400GB aber ich vermute er meint was anderes?
<LetoThe2nd> dreamon_: ich müsste jetzt auch die manpages wälzen, also kann ich ad hoc nicht mehr dazu sagen.
<dreamon_> Ok
<stevieh> aber parted geht doch auch ganz gut grafisch?
<dreamon_> stevieh, gparted (das ist grafisch) aber leider zeigt er mir ein Ausrufezeichen an. Obwohl HDD neu und chkdsk (ntfs partition) schon zig mal geprüft wurde.
<stevieh> aha
<dreamon_> resizepart Nummer → dann frägt er selbst wie groß man möchte. Einfacher als gedacht ;)
<dreamon_> Mit parted hat es jetzt problemlos funktioniert. Gparted hat gezickt ohne Ende.
<holgersson> Hallo, gibt's einen halbwegs vernünftigen Weg eine alte Grafik-Bibliothek in ein zu neues Ubuntu einzubauen? Ich hab mir einen Spielecontainer mit Ubuntu drin aufgesetzt und hab jetzt ein Spiel, dass eine alte libGLEW.so.1.10 fordert. Meine Motivation dafür ein älteres Ubuntu zu nehmen hält sich aber irgendwie in Grenzen…
<ppq> holgersson, https://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/libglew1.10
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu – Details of package libglew1.10 in trusty (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<ppq> einfach mal manuell installieren
<holgersson> ppq: Danke. Irgendwie in die Paketquellen einbinden und manuell freischalten geht nicht, oder?
<ppq> das paket gibts in neueren versionen nicht mehr, sollte also keine konflikte verursachen
<ppq> holgersson, die alte version wird doch bestimmt nicht mehr geupdatet
<holgersson> ppq: Naja, hat Trusty nicht noch ein bisschen Support? Aber ja, wayne, das ist nicht grundlos ein Container statt eines Spielenutzers :-)
<ppq>  -- Matteo F. Vescovi <mfv.debian@gmail.com>  Tue, 19 Nov 2013 08:52:52 +0100
<ppq> seit 5 jahren nicht mehr geupdatet :)
<holgersson> touché 
<holgersson> ppq: Scheint auch zu funktionieren -> mein Problem ist gelöst.
<ppq> jo, für so sachen sind container ne gute sache :)
<jokrebel> guten Abend, da mein Unity für den User grad kaputt ist schau ich mir (da ich da ja langfristig wohl eh hin muss) wieder mal Gnome an. Die schwarze Leiste oben (in der dann noch nicht mal der Systemmonitorindikator ist) finde ich ganz schön Platzverschwendung. So aufdringlich bräucht ich aud Datum und Uhrzeit nicht. Was gibt es da inzwischen für gestaltungsmöglichkeiten von dem neuen Gnome? 
<jokrebel> ansonsten sieht es ja teils dem Unity Desktop wie ich ihn auch habe/hatte(bevor er grad kaputt ging) eh schon recht ähnlich. Ok - die Dash/Startleiste links ist auch nicht so wie es war...
<Frickelpit> für Gnome brauchste Extensions
<Frickelpit> https://extensions.gnome.org/
<le_bot> Title: GNOME Shell Extensions (at extensions.gnome.org)
<jokrebel> Frickelpit: Also sozusagen indikatoren durch extensions ersetzen?
<Frickelpit> Ähnlich, eher so wie Addons im Browser
<Frickelpit> und gnome-tweak-tool ist zu empfehlen
<jokrebel> gnome-tweak-tools hab ich schon
<jokrebel> hm
<jokrebel> hm ok - über tweaktool könnte ich auch die extensions einbinden? Brauch dafür aber wohl die "Shell version"?
<jokrebel> Frickelpit: wie find ich denn meine Shell Version raus?
<Frickelpit> welches ubuntu?
<jokrebel> xenial
<Frickelpit> gnome-shell/xenial-updates 3.18.5-0ubuntu0.3 amd64
<jokrebel> öhm
<jokrebel> also download 3.18 auswählen? Dann fragt er weiter nach extensions-version ... gibts das nicht auch von Rationpharm (also per apt oder synaptic)
<jokrebel> irgendwie check ich das grad gar ned
<Frickelpit> dein Browser sollte dir oben eine Meldung anzeigen, was du nooch installieren musst. Dann haste da Schieberegler und kannst es so installieren.
<tashima> moins :)
<jokrebel> Frickelpit: Ah - ich muss erst mal die Browser Extension hinzufügen?
<Frickelpit> ka, ob die so heißt aber es gibt etwas, was man installieren muss damit die Installation der Extensions im Browser mit Schieberegler funktioniert.
<jokrebel> ohje ... "einfach" ist aber auch anders
<jokrebel> jetzt hab ich zwar den Gnome Fuß im Browser (sowohl Chromium als auch Firefox) aber klappen will das wohl trotzdem nicht
<jokrebel> Obwohl die GNOME Shell-Integrations-Erweiterung läuft, wurde der Native Host-Connector nicht erkannt. In documentation finden Sie Anweisungen zum Installieren des Connectors.
<jokrebel> Da stünde dann für Ubuntu "sudo apt-get install chrome-gnome-shell" aber das gibt es nicht
<Frickelpit> Das übliche, Browser neu gestartet?
<jokrebel> nein ;-) half aber auch nicht. Reboot? Frickelpit 
<Frickelpit> Würd mich wundern, wenns das benötigt
<jokrebel> ...ooO( ob ich jetzt meinem Gnome androhen sollte, dann halt doch das Unity wieder zu reparieren ;-)
<Frickelpit> unity kennt doch so einen reset
<dreamon_> jokrebel, warum nimmste kein xfce? Ich bin damit sehr zufrieden
<dreamon_> ups falsche Chanel
<jokrebel> Frickelpit: Unity kennt einen "Reset"? ... ich kenn da nur ".config löschen/umbenennen" dann aber wieder alles neu einstellen müssen
<jokrebel> weil die Gastsitzung geht ja. Nur im User fehlen die Leisten alle. Also Seitenleiste, Titelleiste der Fenster, Obere Leiste
<Frickelpit> jokrebel: unity --reset im Terminal afaik
<jokrebel> ok das kann ich ja mal testen
<Amm0n> afaik iwird unity nicht mehr weiterentwickelt, warum dann nicht gleich eine DE mit Zukunftsperspektive?
<jokrebel> ja klar. Nur will Gnome halt auch nicht ganz so wie ich das gern hätte
<jokrebel> und das mit dem unity --reset klappte auch nicht; sah erst mal gut aus (bis drauf, dass das obere Panel nur ein Schwarzer Balken ganz ohne Inhalt war, sprang dann aber auch gleich wieder zurück
<Amm0n> wenn es im Gastkonto funtioniert, würde ich .config und .cache sichern/umbenennen , und nach einem relog die Unterordner einzeln nacheinander in neu angelegten zurück mergen 
<Amm0n> evt auch .local
<Frickelpit> Da wärs ja schon fast einfacher ein neuen Benutzer anzulegen zum testen
<jokrebel> Amm0n: So hätte ich das vermutlich auch empfohlen ;-) 
<jokrebel> Frickelpit: kommt aufs gleiche raus
<Amm0n> kannst ja erstmal kucken ob das umbenennen deinen Fehler behebt, falls nicht liegts evt an Rechten
<jokrebel> is mir eigentlich klar - aber ich nutz gern auch mal solche Gelegenheiten um "Alternativen" mal wieder ein Chance zu geben
<Amm0n> xfce4 wenn du faul bist, wenn nicht würd ich i3 empfehlen
<jokrebel> hoffentlich zerschieß ich mir bei den nun folgenden "Experimenten" meinen Hauptrechner nicht noch mehr *g*
<Amm0n> für sowas macht man ja Backups
<jokrebel> welche ja auch nicht immer Minutenaktuell sind und der Aufwand mit der Rückspielung und dann trotzdem nötigen manuellen Anpassungen auch nicht immer einfach ist. Diese theoretische Diskussion sprengt aber wohl eher den Rahmen des Supportkanals und wär in #ubuntu-de-offtopic (wo Du Amm0n ja leider nicht bist) besser aufgehoben
#ubuntu-de 2018-03-23
<holgersson> Wieso läuft eigentlich unter Ubuntu überall rsyslogd neben journald mit?
<stevieh> journald hat mit logging doch nix zu tun.
<holgersson> der war gut…
<bruno_> hallo zusammen wer kann helfen?xubuntu auf acer es1-111m installiert aber wlan funktioniert nich
<k1l> was sagt "lsb_release -r", was sagt "uname -r"?
<bruno_> 16.04
<bruno_> 4.13.0-37-generic
<k1l> "rfkill list"  steht da in der liste irgendwo yes?
<bruno_> 0: acer-wireless: Wireless LAN
<bruno_> 	Soft blocked: no
<bruno_> 	Hard blocked: no
<bruno_> 1: acer-bluetooth: Bluetooth
<bruno_> 	Soft blocked: no
<bruno_> 	Hard blocked: no
<k1l> mach mal "rfkill list | nc termbin.com 9999" und dann die url, die es ausspuckt hier rein
<bruno_> http://termbin.com/uyvp
<k1l> ok, "lspci | nc termbin.com 9999"  um zu gucken welcher wlan chip verbaut ist
<bruno_> http://termbin.com/jsg0
<bruno_> sorry bin etwas langsam weil anfänger
<k1l> zum glück klappt ja das lankabel. sonst wäre es noch schwieriger :)
<k1l> jetzt mal bitte "dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999"
<bruno_> usage: nc [-46bCDdhjklnrStUuvZz] [-I length] [-i interval] [-O length]
<bruno_> 	  [-P proxy_username] [-p source_port] [-q seconds] [-s source]
<bruno_> 	  [-T toskeyword] [-V rtable] [-w timeout] [-X proxy_protocol]
<bruno_> 	  [-x proxy_address[:port]] [destination] [port]
<k1l> hast du da einen tippfehler im command?
<k1l> jedenfalls mach mal "apt policy bcmwl-kernel-source | nc termbin.com 9999"
<bruno_> ungültige aktion
<bruno_> WARNING: apt does not have a stable CLI interface. Use with caution in scripts.
<bruno_> http://termbin.com/tqbv
<k1l> hmm, also der richtige treiber ist installiert
<k1l> jetzt wäre die ausgabe von dmesg ganz nett
<bruno_> was muß ich tun
<k1l> "cat /var/log/syslog | nc termbin.com 9999"
<bruno_> http://termbin.com/ejmw
<k1l> iwlist scan | nc termbin.com 9999
<bruno_> http://termbin.com/8np8
<k1l> kein tippfehler? "iwlist scan"?
<k1l> "lsmod | nc termbin.com 9999"
<bruno_> ich versuche nochmal
<bruno_> enp3s0    Interface doesn't support scanning.
<bruno_> lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.
<bruno_> http://termbin.com/dyzo
<k1l> man kann mal das acer-wmi blocken zum testen obs dann geht
<k1l> "sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf"  dann dort in die letzte zeile "blacklist acer-wmi" reinschreiben. dann strg+o drücken zum speichern, dann strg+x drücken zum schließen. dann rebooten
<k1l> pass da wirklich mit schreibfehlern auf
<bruno_> okay
<Frickelpit> strg+o kann man sich sparen, bei strg+x fragt er nach der Änderung eh nach dem Speichern
<k1l> Frickelpit: safety first :)
<bruno_> ich versuchs kann sein dass ich weg bin danke schonmal liebe grüße
<bruno_> ok bin wieder da weiss nicht obs was brachte oder ich was falsch machte
<bruno_> biste noch da k1l
<k1l> findet "iwlist scan" jetzt was?
<bruno_> same same leider
<k1l> mich wundert, dass dmesg nichts liefert.
<bruno_> hast du eine idee was das problem sein könnte? freunde sagten ich bäuchte eventuell einen neuen kernel
<k1l> aber die karte sollte mit dem kernel treiber eigentlich gut laufen.
<k1l> mach im forum mal einen thread auf, evtl gibt es da wen, der das problem lösen kann
<bruno_> wlan wird mir gar nicht als option angezeigt
<bruno_> okay aber dmke dass du mir deine zeit geschenkt hast,das war lieb von dir !
<uniCATx> kann mir jemand sagen, was macht der folgende Befehl:
<uniCATx> sudo sed --in-place 's/NoDisplay=true/NoDisplay=false/g' *.desktop
<k1l> !sed
<le_bot> Informationen zu sed finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sed
<uniCATx> :-)
<k1l> es ersetzt den ersten teil durch den zweiten teil in allen .desktop files im aktuellen ordner
<k1l> ob man das so auf alle files loslassen will, ist die andere frage
<TeXnicer> sudo impliziert "ich weiß was ich will" - mit großer Macht kommt große Verantwortung (Quelle: sudo)
<uniCATx> ok. es handelt sich um /etc/xdg/autostart Ordner..
<TeXnicer> XOR sudo impliziert: Ich lerne auf die harte Tour.
<uniCATx> verstanden
<uniCATx> k1l, und wenn ich richtig verstanden habe, dann mache ich die Änderungen in dem o.g. Ordner mit dem sudo sed --in-place 's/NoDisplay=false/NoDisplay=true/g' *.desktop rückgängig, richtig?
<k1l> uniCATx: das ist halt eine vorschlaghammer methode. es ersetzt alle vorkommnisse, egal ob das sinnvoll ist oder nicht
<uniCATx> ok
<k1l> also beim zurückändern ändert es auch sachen, die gar nicht vorher verändert worden sind, sondern auf false standen.
<uniCATx> verstanden
<uniCATx> aber der sed befehl muss installiert sein, sonst wird er wirkungslos bleiben , oder?
<uniCATx> habe bei ausführung keine ausgabe bekommen
<k1l> sed sollte schon vorinstalliert sein bei ubuntu
<uniCATx> ok
<uniCATx> kann ich den sed befehl noch neutralisieren? ich habe die erste Variante ausgeführt, und danach die zweite..
<uniCATx> noch nicht rebootet
<uniCATx> gebe zu, habe den befehl falsch verstanden
#ubuntu-de 2018-03-24
<uniCATx> die vorschlagshammer wirkung war mir unklar
<k1l> nunja, eigentlich nicht :)
<uniCATx> aber wenn ich den screenshot von autogestarteten anwendungen mache 
<uniCATx> und nach neustart manuell alles von der hand korrigiere
<uniCATx> dann muss es doch klappen , oder?
<k1l_> pass auf, du hast gerade im telefonbuch alle müllers erst zu schmidts umbenannt und dann alle schmidts zu müllers. die vorher schon schmidts hießen, heißen jetzt auch müller. zu wissen wer jetzt fälschlicherweise umbenannt wurde, ist nicht möglich ohne zu wissen wie das vorher genau war.
<k1l_> ob es vorher dateien gab, die das NoDisplay=false hatten und jetzt fälschlicher weise von der mit zurück auf NoDisplay=true gesetzt wurden, kann man nicht wissen, wenn man die programme und die setups nicht kennt.
<uniCATx> fuc..! sorry
<k1l_> ich meine das kann gut gehen. musst du halt jetzt gucken ob da problem auftauchen
<k1l_> dann weißt du ja wo du gucken musst :)
<uniCATx> bin gespannt, was bald mit der Kiste los ist! aber danke für die wertvollen Hinweise k1l_ 
<uniCATx> k1l_,  Abschnitt 44 https://imgur.com/a/78MA4
<le_bot> Title: Imgur: The magic of the Internet (at imgur.com)
<uniCATx> deshalb mein falscher Ansatz
<k1l_> was ist denn das eigentliche problem?
<XiongShui> IRC Connect Worldnet
<XiongShui> connect
<nico__> Jemand da der sich mit dem Ubuntu system auskennt ?
<sdx23> !frag
<le_bot> Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<tomreyn> hättest du das bloß 2 minuten früher geschrieben. mehr als 2 minuten warten ist halt nicht drin.
<sdx23> !next
<le_bot> Another satisfied customer, next!
<raptorninja> halloo
<k1l_> hi
<raptorninja> hi
<raptorninja> darf man hier auch fragen stellen die nicht ubuntu linux spezifisch sind?
<jokrebel> das wär vielleicht besser im Offtopic Kanal aufgehoben
<jokrebel> !offtopic
<le_bot> Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<k1l_> dann besser in #ubuntu-de-offtopic oder in dem support kanal von dem linux um das es geht
<raptorninja> ist eine netzwerk frage. (proxy)
#ubuntu-de 2018-03-25
<soshiant> .
<soshiant> i want link download repository for ubuntu trusty
<soshiant> i want link download repository for ubuntu trusty
<DaVu> soshiant: this is the german ubuntu-channel. If german isn't your native language, then I would consider another channel
<soshiant> ok
<DaVu> #ubuntu is the official ubuntu support channel in english
<DaVu> but in the end your question (or request) doesn't make much sense. If you are using Ubuntu trusty, its repo is already in use and can be used. So nothing to download anymore
<DaVu> So I'm not sure what you are after
<soshiant> DaVu: i dont internet connection and i want use offline repository 
<DaVu> not sure how you could download anything without an internet connection...but
<DaVu> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<le_bot> Title: Index of /ubuntu/dists (at archive.ubuntu.com)
<DaVu> there are 3 locations for trusty
<DaVu> meh...there are more...but you see yourserlf
<DaVu> there's the how-to
<DaVu> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Offline/Repository
<le_bot> Title: AptGet/Offline/Repository - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<MICROburst> .
<MICROburst> Hi! Habe das gleiche Problem wie hier: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/9513981/rtnetlink-answers-no-such-file-or-directory-error - Die Tips mit modprobe sch_netem oder sch_htb funktionieren jedoch bei "tc qdisc del dev ens33 root" nicht. Any ideas?
<le_bot> Title: linux - RTNETLINK answers :No such file or directory error - Stack Overflow (at stackoverflow.com)
<dadrc> klappt das anzeigen von dem kram?
<dadrc> `tc filter show dev ens33`?
<dadrc> bzw, mit qdisc stattdessen?
<tomreyn> diese nichtssagenden fehlermeldungen sind auf jeden fall ein stetiger quell überbordender frustration. könnte man auch gleich "it didnt work" ausgeben.
#ubuntu-de 2019-03-18
<TeeTasse> moin, ich will einen drucker in ubuntu hinzufügen der an der fritz box hängt. wie gehe ich vor? bei den druckereinstellungen "Einen Drucker hinzufügen" wird er nicht gefunden, obwohl er an ist.
<nils_2> geduld ist eine tugend :-)
<doev> hi. Ich versuche nach diesem Wiki https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WebDAV/#Verbindung-per-davfs2 eine WebDav Verbindung per cmd aufzubauen.
<le_bot> Title: WebDAV › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<doev> Die Verbindung funktioniert mit dem Windows Dateiexplorer. Aber die shell sagt mir, dass der Server kein WebDav unterstützt.
<doev> Hat jemand eine Idee?
<doev> Also ich benutze diesen Befehl: sudo mount -t davfs https://mediacenter.gmx.net /mountpunkt und er fragt nach Benutzer/Passwort
<doev> Beim Benutzen von ungültigen Benutzerdaten, sagt er auch, dass diese ungültig sind.
<stevieh> und von gültigen?
<doev> , dass der Server kein WebDav unterstützt.
<stevieh> hast du es mal unter Linux aus dem Nautilus probiert?
<MadPsymon> Bei den Einstellungen für Mac OS finde ich hier eine ganz andere Adresse um das Mediacenter mit webdav zu mounten
<MadPsymon> https://hilfe.gmx.net/cloud/netzlaufwerk/mac.html#textlink_help_cloud_netzlaufwerk_netzlaufwerk
<le_bot> Title: Unter Mac OS einbinden - GMX Hilfe (at hilfe.gmx.net)
<doev> stevieh: habe nur eine cmd
<stevieh> dann hör auf MadPsymon
<doev> ich mache mal Updates und starte neu.
<doev> meinst du den GMX Link?
<stevieh> ja
<stevieh> das hat mit updates nix zu tun.
<doev> achso .... mediacenter.gmx.net .... ist ur das Beispiel im wiki
<doev> Ich habe einen anderen Server ... benutze aber die richtige adresse.
<stevieh> tja, dann mussu debuggen.
<doev> hmm, ja. habe es an einem zweiten Ubuntuserver probiert. Dort geht es auch nicht.
<stevieh> was sagt mount -v bei dem Thema?
<doev> immerhin bin ich jetzt bei der Fehlermeldung "301 moved permanently"
<tokam> Hi, ich habe zwei Probleme mit Ubuntu
<Fussel> schreib mal
<tokam> 1.) Ich nutze Mate und lange Zeit hat sich der gnome-screensaver und der mate-screensaver parallel angeschaltet, sodass ich das Passwort 2 mal eingeben musste. Das hat aber manchmal zu einem Crash der Session geführt, da irgendwie keine Eingabe möglich war. Ich habe nun den gnome-screensaver deinstalliert, aber er scheint sich leider immer noch zu aktivieren, denn nachdem ich das Freischalt-Passwort im mate-screensaver eingegeben ha
<tokam> be, ist das Bild nun eingefrohren, ich sehe nur kein Passworteingabeformular mehr.
<tokam> 2.) Wenn ich mit Strg+Alt+F1 oder F2 in die Konsole welche und dann wieder mit Strg+Alt+F7 in xorg gehe, startet (gdm?) eine neue Benutzersitzung und ich kann nicht mehr in meine alte Session zurückkehren. Alle Programme werden dann geschlossen. Das finde ich schade, da ich über die Konsole den PC noch manchmal "rette", wenn sich das System gerade aufhängt.
<tokam> Irgendwelche Lösungsideen
<tokam> 3.) Eine meiner Mäuse hat einen Bild hoch und einen Bild runter Knopf. Die andere Maus hat einen Vor/Zurück Button. Wo kann ich die Funktionen für die Knöpfe anpassen. 
<tokam> Problem 1 hat sich von allein gelöst
#ubuntu-de 2019-03-19
<crushpest> wie kann ich in gufw die dritte option weiterleiten freischalten. Hatte es schonmal. irgendwie ufw redirect oder sowas
<crushpest> kennt jemand eine gute gui frontend für iptables?
<koegs> crushpest: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gufw#Enable_IP_forwarding
<le_bot> Title: Gufw - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<koegs> oder hier https://askubuntu.com/questions/660972/port-forwarding-with-ufw
<le_bot> Title: firewall - Port forwarding with UFW - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<crushpest> koegs: Genau sowas hab ich gesucht
<koegs> crushpest: 3 sec google :)
<Tuor> ist ruby bei einem ubuntu vorinstalliert?
<Tuor> nein.
<maze-m> moinsen
#ubuntu-de 2019-03-20
<dreamon> Frage: mache gerade ein ddrescue und möchte das die Kiste ausgeht wenn er fertig ist. Da die Zeit ständig schwankt ist das zeitlich schwer einzugrenzen.
<dreamon> könnte ich im terminal einfach ein halt eingeben in dem der ddrescue rattert?
<dreamon> Mist muß los.. 
<dreamon> ich probiers ma
<uniCATx> UBU_16.04 - Menüleiste : Hallo, wie schalte ich die Menüleiste ein und aus?
<uniCATx> im Dateimanager Nautilus
<uniCATx> (sorry)
<tomreyn> versuch mal f10, alt, oder ctrl - L
<j0k> braucht man ddrescue tatsächlich so regelmäßig? Und was spräche dagegen einfach ein "&& poweroff" anzuhängen? vielleicht ließt dreamon ja das öffentliche log
<p01nt3r> nabend. versuche per "lxqt-sudo -d mount -o uid=dirk,gid=dirk /dev/sdd1 /mnt/Backup" eine partition zu mounten, er macht es aber nicht. bekomme auch keine fehlermeldung. führe ich den gleichen befehl mit sudo anstatt lxqt-sudo aus, geht es.
<p01nt3r> als es noch funktioniert hat, brauchte ich nichtmal den teil mit "-o uid=dirk,gid=dirk"
<p01nt3r> habe sonst nichts verändert
<p01nt3r> führe das in einem script aus
<p01nt3r> hat sich erledigt, danke
<uniCATx> legt hexchat im home-verzeichnis ein snap-ordner an?
<uniCATx> https://imgur.com/a/ruJ1wuG
<le_bot> Title: Imgur: The magic of the Internet (at imgur.com)
#ubuntu-de 2019-03-21
<uniCATx> https://imgur.com/a/vC6YJPh
<le_bot> Title: Imgur: The magic of the Internet (at imgur.com)
<k1l_> kommt drauf an, wie du hexchat installiert hast.
<k1l_> wenn es das snap paket ist, dann wohl ja
<uniCATx> k1l_, zum 1. über Software, heute aber über Software gelöscht und dann über apt install hexchat neu installiert..
<k1l_> über apt installiert braucht es den ordner nicht
<uniCATx> k1l_, also kann ich den Ordner getrost löschen?
<k1l_> ja
<uniCATx> thx
<Yuma> moin
<Yuma> da bei mir jetzt eine neue grafikkarte fällig wird, hab ich gesucht und eine  8GB Sapphire Radeon RX 590 Nitro+ Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Lite Retail) gefunden und würd gern eure meinung dazu hören und ob ihr mir die empfehlen könnt?  
<stevieh> für Ubuntu?
<Yuma> ja, 18.04lts
<Yuma> mir gehts in erster linie darum, dass ich damit steam-win- spiele machen kann, die über proton laufen auch spielen kann
<Yuma> und dann natürlich auch blender und gimp usw ^^
<ppq> Yuma, die RX 590 läuft wohl erst ab 18.04.2 gut
<Yuma> dann sollte es bei mir gut laufen, ich aktuallisier ja regelmässig
<Yuma> wie war der terminalbefehl zur ausgabe der aktuellen version?
<ppq> dpkg -l linux-generic-hwe-18.04 xserver-xorg-hwe-18.04 | grep ii
<ppq> da sollten beide pakete mit ii stehen
<Yuma> muss das unter sudo eingegeben werden? weil der mir"kein paket gefunden,xxx" ausgibt
<tomreyn> nö, kein sudo. dann hast du sie nicht installiert
<ppq> Yuma, dann ist der LTS enablement stack (also das update auf 18.04.2) bei dir noch nicht installiert
<ppq> einfach die beiden genannten pakete installieren. aber vorher sicherstellen, dass du aktuelle backups hast, für den fall der fälle.
<Yuma> ok. hab unter sudo die gleiche ausgabe
<tomreyn> hab ne 580 rx hier, und die läuft gut unter 18.04 mit HWE. ohne HWE geht auch, aber dann braucht man zusätzliche kerneloptionen, und es ist nicht so stabil.
<Yuma> ok. sollte ich das jetzt schon machen oder wenn ich die grafikkarte habe?
<tomreyn> ist wurscht
<Yuma> ok. muss ich ehh verschieben, weil ich jetzt nicht soviel zeit habe. danke erstmal für die info und hilfe :)
<tomreyn> strategisch würd ich vorher auf HWE wechseln, dann weißt du nämlich ab einbau der graka zu unterscheiden welche probleme dadurch entstanden sind, und welche vorher (z.b. wegen HWE) schon da waren.
<Yuma> verstehe.  
<tomreyn> es sei denn du hast derzeit ne nvidia-graka mit proprietärem treiber, dann ist hwe vermutlich eher ein problem
<tomreyn> aber in allen sinnvollen ;-) konfigurationen nicht
<Yuma> aktuell ist eine gt730 drin und die soll getauscht werden.
<Yuma> seh ich das richtig, es ist ein komplett neuer kernel? und quasi kein update?
<ppq> genau
<Yuma> ok, dann wirds ehh ne längere geschichte die ich wohl nur mit eurer hilfe (bei möglichen problemen) in angriff nehmen kann. 
<ppq> sollte eigentlich reibungslos ablaufen
<ppq> außer dem installationsbefehl und einem neustart ist normalerweise kein eingriff nötig
<Yuma> ich les mir grad das kernel kapitel durch und versteh fast nix^^
<Yuma> naja, nutzt nix, ich muss afk. bis später :)
<stevieh> für ne daddelmaschine kann man auch einfach auf 18.10 gehen...
<ppq> wozu denn das, wenn 18.04 eh schon installiert ist?
<ppq> 18.10 wird im gegensatz zu 18.04 im nu outdated sein
<Yuma> daddeln ist sekundär, server und langer service sind für mich wichtiger (wobei mein server immer noch nicht online ist)
<Yuma> <- afk
<stevieh> na, whatever.
<tomreyn> 19.04 sieht mit gnome-shell schick aus, die gnome-shell hat jetzt weniger performance-probleme und man kann endlich snapd wieder runter werfen, weil die desktopicons jetzt über ne gnome extension umgesetzt werden, nicht mehr über nautilus aus 16.04. ist also schon ne überlegung wert. aber ich bleib trotzdem bei LTS.
<stevieh> ah, gut zu wissen, dann freu ich mich ja auf 19.04.
<stevieh> gnome ist auf 18.04 so unterträglich buggy, da bin ich schon lang auf 18.10
<DaVu> tomreyn: quarter tiling in gnome möglich?
<DaVu> in 19.04
<stevieh> du meinst in jede Ecke ein fensterl?
<DaVu> ja
<stevieh> das geht doch schon immer?
<DaVu> also, dass die Fenster geviertelt werden
<DaVu> in 18.04 konnte man sie nur halbieren
<stevieh> versteh ich nich.
<tomreyn> das fehlt mir auch
<tomreyn> keine ahnung ob das schon geht, oder ob es mit 19.04 jetzt geht
<DaVu> stevieh: https://i.imgur.com/q9kcr0M.png
<tomreyn> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=751857
<le_bot> Title: Bug 751857 – Rewrite and improve tiling code (at bugzilla.gnome.org)
<DaVu> halt, wenn ich ein Fenster in die linke obere Ecke ziehe, dass es automatisch auf ein viertel des Bildschirms skaliert wird
<DaVu> Ich nutze, weil es bei gnome unter 18.04 nicht geht, mittlerweile xfce
<k1l_> DaVu: ich hab dafpr die extension shelltile genutzt
<DaVu> Ja, ich meine jetzt nicht nur die Shell ;)
<DaVu> Ich muss aber auch sagen, dass ich mit xfce alles andere als unzufrieden bin
<k1l_> shell tile ist eine gnome-shell extension. dann geht das tiling für alle fenster
<DaVu> ah, ok. Gut zu wissen. Danke
<tomreyn> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/28/gtile/
<le_bot> Title: gTile - GNOME Shell Extensions (at extensions.gnome.org)
<k1l_> gtile wars, nicht shelltile. stimmt
<tomreyn> die hot edges verhalten sich damit aber auch nicht anders als bisher.
<k1l_> tomreyn: ich hatte auch gtile isntalliert, weil 1/4 tile echt nicht ging.
<tomreyn> mit shelltile, oder nativ?
<k1l_> native
<k1l_> *-e
<k1l_> den ganzen anderen spökes hab ich da auch gar nicht genutzt. ging mir nur um 1/4 tiling.
<tomreyn> ja das gtile ist mir etwas zu feature-reich
<stevieh> ich versteh gar nicht, was ihr mit 1/4 tile meint? Ich schieb ein fensterchen ins eck und dann isses 1/4?
<k1l_> jo, halbe höhe, halbe breite vom monitor in der ecke, wo es reingeschoben wurde.
<stevieh> das kann gnome doch "nativ"?
<tomreyn> klappt hier nicht mit gnome-shell
<k1l_> dachte ich auch
<k1l_> konnte aber nur 1/2 tiling
<tomreyn> ich kriegs nur auf die halbe breite
<tomreyn> stevieh: welche version hast du denn wo das geht?
<k1l_> würde mich nicht wundern, wenn das feature wieder entfernt wurde :X
<stevieh> ah, das war shelltile, das war an.
<tomreyn> so sollte das sein https://www.youtube.com/embed/z43U-Bnl_nw
<tomreyn> das mit dem offen lassen des tickets 751857 hat ja so mittel geklappt
<tomreyn> stevieh: das shelltile was du hast, ist das für gnome-shell 3.28.3? ich finde kein kompatibles.
<stevieh> das ist für 18.10 d.h. gnome-shell 3.20.2
<tomreyn> ah okay. ich hab einfach mal die versionsnummer in der manifest angepasst, klappt auch. ;-)
<stevieh> hehe
<stevieh> ich sag ja, 18.04er gnome ist nix.
<tomreyn> jetz schon
<stevieh> ich hatte echt viele abstürze, aber das hängt wahrscheinlich am 2 Schirm Bertrieb.
<tomreyn> kann sein, ich hab nur einen breiten
<Rochvellon> oh, ein großer Asteroid fliegt in nur 305.000 km an der Erde vorbei
<LupusE> hi
<Bac> Hallo gibt es ein script was mir ipv4, ipv6 und mac adresse anzeigt ?
<ring0> ip addr
<Bac> Ok Danke hab ich im Terminal eingegeben
<ring0> und kam das erwartete dabei raus?
<Bac> Ich muß mich erst Orientieren was dort steht
<ring0> ipv4 adresse steht bei inet
<ring0> ipv6 adresse steht bei inet6
<ring0> mac adresse hinter link/foo
<Bac> Ich bin ein Neuling, und Morgen Freitag geht es zu einem Netzwerk Kurs . Von Cisco  ein guter Freund der Kai wird uns darüber Unterichten.
<Bac> Danke es gibt ja glaub ich die Interne und dann die Externe ip
<Bac> ok ich sch mir das jetzt mal in Ruhe an
#ubuntu-de 2019-03-22
<LupusE> g'morgen
<dreamon> Verwende gparted. Das braucht beim Starten ewig. "Alle Geräte werden eingelesen." Bestimmt > 5Minuten. Hat das eventuell mit den vielen /dev/loopXX zu tun?
<LupusE> dein freund ist strace.
<dreamon> LupusE, Sehr gesprächig ist das strace nur am Anfang. Dann bleibt es stehen bei → wait4(-1, 
<LupusE> dann ist es wohl nicht die menge, sondern der zugriff. da scheint was gelocked zu sein?
<LupusE> vermutlich waere es im live-system schneller als auf der produktiven kiste.
<LupusE> frage: benoetigt man gparted so oft, dass es relevant ist?
<dreamon> Ich verwende es schon ziemlich häufig. OHO.. habs gefunden. SD-Karte raus. Jetzt gehts schnell.
<dreamon> Ich hab absichtlich immer ein SD karte drin stecken, weil das lenovo Notebook hier ständig ein log schreibt ich hätte Karte raus und reingesteckt.
<dreamon> Blöder Interner Kartenleser, der nervt total
<LupusE> schalte ihn im bios ab. oder nimm ne bessere karte.
<sdx23> oder man ruft gparted eben direkt nur für das device auf, wo man's braucht.
<LupusE> (vermutlich um SD-karten zu partitionieren *gnihihi*)
<dreamon> Super Tipps. Hat geholfen. Direkt aufrufen. Neue Karte steckt drin. Aber der hat trotzdem einen an der Waffel
<dreamon> [sdd] tag#0 FAILED Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE → [sdd] tag#0 Add. Sense: Data phase CRC error detected → I/O error, dev sdd, sector 8320
<dreamon> Aber die Steckt nur drin das er mein syslog nicht vollschreibt.
<LupusE> die karte scheint defekt.
<LupusE> +zu sein
<dreamon> Egal was ich da reinstecke .. immer gleicher scheiß
<passt> Ich suche eine Slideshow/Diaschau für Ubuntu 18.04 mit Gnome.  Am besten wäre, wenn der als Bildschirmschoner eingerichtet werden kann.
<LupusE> passt: ersteres macht geeqie sehr gut. zweiteres sollte jeder desktop heutzutage mitbringen. einfach mal doku lesen/googeln.
<passt> Bildschirmschoner scheinen bei Gnome3 nicht mehr vorhanden und deaktiviert zu sein. Zur Diaschau habe ich festgestellt, dass der Standardbildbetrachter per F5 eine Diaschau bietet. Ich werde mir aber auch mal geeqie anschauen.
<LupusE> passt: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bildschirmschoner/   <- hier gibt es sogar dne absatz "Diashow als Bildschirmschoner"
<le_bot> Title: Bildschirmschoner › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<LupusE> wenn ich richtig informiert bin, sollte xscreensaver über jedem DM/WM laufen.
<RedNifre> Wenn ich auf einem 16.04 do-release-upgrade mache, lande ich dann bei 16.10 oder 18.04 LTS?
<LupusE> lts zu lts. nicht lts auf naechste version.
<LupusE> da du ja vorher eine datensicherung machst: probier es aus.
<RedNifre> Ah, anscheinend wird das in /etc/dings konfiguriert, steht schon auf LTS, also alles bestens. Danke.
<e-i-k-e> moin, bekomme gerade ipv6 nicht deaktiviert und systemd-networkd ignoriert auch die erstellte unit. stelle gerade von armbian auf ubuntu minimal um, da mein server auf ein intel nuc system wechselt.
<e-i-k-e> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dS6w3ZZGKM/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<e-i-k-e> lag an netplan.io
<Guest3637> moin
<nils_2> nabend
<Guest3637> Hallo nils_2 sag mal wie bekommt man die Tastatur eines AMD Laptops funktionabel?
<Guest3637> es ist ein alter acer.
<nils_2> keine ahnung
<Guest3637> ok
<nils_2> was war das? LOL
<DeannaT2> den hast du sauber raussupported :-)
#ubuntu-de 2019-03-23
<dreamon_> Moin. Hab hier ne externe HDD 3TB nicht mehr einhängbar. Defekte Sektoren keine. Ist auch noch sehr nur. Er zeigt mir eine Partition mit 300gb an. Obwohl ich mir sicher bin das die nur eine Partition auf voller größe hatte. 
<dreamon_> Das Dateisystem könnte ntfs oder ext4 gewesen sein. Auf jedenfall kann ich sie nicht einhängen und auch nicht prüfen lassen. 
<dreamon_> blkid → /dev/sdc1: PARTUUID="3f868b49-01" Mehr sagt er nicht
<dreamon_> testdisk hat die Partition wieder gefunden. Zeigt auch Partitionsnamen an. Aber begrenzt auf 2TB derweil ist das teil 3TB.. Ich machmal deepsearch
<tomreyn> dreamon_: mach ne GPT-partitionstabelle drauf statt MBR.
<tomreyn> "Aus der Begrenzung der Sektorangabe im „IBM-PC-kompatiblen“ Partitionseintrag auf 32 Bit und der dort üblichen Sektorgröße von 512 Bytes ergibt sich eine maximale Partitionsgröße von knapp 2 TiB ((232−1) × 512 Bytes)." https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master_Boot_Record
<le_bot> Title: Master Boot Record – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<dreamon_> tomreyn, wäre es denkbar die Daten wieder zu kriegen?
<tomreyn> klar, einfach umpartitionieren und dann das backup zurückspielen
<dreamon_> tomreyn, ;) das ist das Backup 
<tomreyn> achso, na dann: einfach umpartitionieren und die aktuellen daten drauf kopieren
<tomreyn> von selbst geht sone partitionstabelle ja nicht weg, da muss ja irgendwas "passiert sein" zwischendrin, ne?
<dreamon_> Mich quälen gedanken ob noch was anderes drauf war. Testdisk sagt  → Linux                    0  32 33 364801  66  1 5860530176 [DATA]
<dreamon_> mag sein, das ich die Hdd zu früh abgesteckt hab. 
<dreamon_> kann man den MBR nicht ext4 voll größe machen, dann sollte alles wieder da sein.
<tomreyn> das würde die partitionstabelle nicht verändern, es sei denn du hast sie grade mit irgendnem grafischen partitionstabellen-editor bearbeitet und ein teil der veränderungen an der partitionstabelle wurde noch nicht geschrieben.
<dreamon_> Eventuell hat der USB Adapter eine 2TB Begrenzung gehabt.. könnte da sein? eine alte Firmware.
<tomreyn> "mbr" steht entweder für "master boot record" order für "partitionstabelle mit master boot record", beides hat mit dateisystemen wie ext4 erst mal nicht direkt was zu tun
<tomreyn> ja das könnte sein
<dreamon_> da fällt mir ein, mit dem alten Usb Adapter kam im dmesg irgenwas von "very large.." mal im log schauen
<dreamon_>  sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Very big device. Trying to use READ CAPACITY(16)
<dreamon_> Seither konnte ich es dann nicht mehr mounten
<tomreyn> wenn du die daten noch brauchst ist der einfachste weg die platte wieder auszubauen, an den usb adapter zu klemmen, die daten zu kopieren, und sie dann wieder einzubauen und ne gpt partitionstabelle drauf zu machen.
<dreamon_> Der neue Usb Adapter bringt diese Meldung nicht mehr
<dreamon_> Ich spiel noch ein wenig damit. testdisk hat sie immerhin wieder erkannt und "DATEN" genannt wie sie hieß. eventull findet er noch im Intensiv mode etwas
#ubuntu-de 2019-03-24
<freakyy> hi :) kann mir jemand hiermit helfen: https://hastebin.com/wuhirakuqu.sql versuche auf +1 zu upgraden! :)
<le_bot> Title: hastebin (at hastebin.com)
<j0k> freakyy: wie wolltest Du da denn upgraden? Und dann wäre es vielleicht auch besser in #ibuntu-de+1 aufgehoben
<indy73c> Hallo zudame
<indy73c> Zusammen ich habe ein glaube ich ziemlich grosses peogm
<indy73c> Problem
<indy73c> Gestern habe ich am Laptop gearbeitet wollte noch kurz speichern und schlafen gehen da sagt er er kann nix speichern da das Filesystem schreibgeschützt ist
<j0k> Bei den Knoten in den Fingern können wir aber eher nicht helfen ;-) *duck*
<indy73c> Ja Weill ich auf dem scheiß Handy tippen muss
<indy73c> Neugestartet... Und nach der Eingabe des Passworts meldet sich nur noch eine busibox
<j0k> oh! tut mir leid
<indy73c> Die Platte ist verschlüsselt die ssd wird im BIOS aber noch angezeigt
<j0k> was ist das für ein Ubuntu? Und was tatest Du vorher (updates vielleicht?)
<indy73c> 18.04 und nix der gleichen habe mit open scad gearbeitet keine updates nix installiert
<j0k> oh und dann auch noch mit Verschlüsselung (wovon ich kaum Ahnung habe
<indy73c> Grub meldet sich noch das passwort kann ich auch noch eingeben
<indy73c> Windows kann ich noch starten liegt aber auch auf ne anderen platte
<indy73c> Interessant ist
<indy73c> Er sagt im Boot log couldn't get size 0x8000000000000e
<indy73c> Modsign couldn't get uefi dB list
<indy73c> Pkcs#7 Signatur not signed with a trusted key
<indy73c> Und Dan meldet sich die busi Box v1. 27.2 built in shell was such immer das ist
<j0k> im BIOS hast auch nicht rumgemacht?
<indy73c> Nein
<indy73c> Habe nur geschaut ob die Platte noch angezeigt wird
<k1l_> kannst du im grub menü nen alten kernel auswählen?
<indy73c> Ja
<j0k> ggf. Batterie leer und deshalb "alles auf Standaard"?
<k1l_> geht es mit dem alten kernel?
<indy73c> Recovery mode geht aber nicht mit dem aktuellen Kernen?
<indy73c> Mom... Teste ich
<indy73c> Nein
<indy73c> Lustig ist das er noch sagt das das passwort korrekt ist
<indy73c> Dürfte er eigentlich nicht wenn die Platte hin ist oder?
<indy73c> Soo sorry falsche faste aufm Handy ;)
<indy73c> Aktuell habe ich echt Probleme überhaupt einzuschätzen was los ist
<indy73c> Mein nächster Schritt wäre mit dem ubs Stick zu booten und versuchen die Platte zu mounten aber keine Ahnung ob das mit na verschlüsselten Platte überhaupt geht
<sdx23> die Fehlermeldungen bevor die busybox kommt sind relevant.
<j0k> 13:08      sdx23 | die Fehlermeldungen bevor die busybox kommt sind relevant.  
<stevieh> wo kommt da überhaupt ne Busybox?
<j0k> also wohl auch das "couldn't get size 0x8000000000000e" ?
<indy73c> Ja so sieht es aus
<indy73c> Die fm kommt dan kommt die passwort Abfrage dann kommt die busibox
<j0k> Diese Fehlermeldung brachte mich übrigens aufgrund der Suchmaschinenergebnisse auf die Frage bezüglich "BIOS und dessen Batterie ok?"
<indy73c> Genauer erst grub dan fm Dan pw Abfrage dann busibox
<indy73c> K. A.
<indy73c> Ich habe im BIOS nix genacht
<indy73c> Meldung über die Batterie habe ich zumindest bisher nicht mitbekommen das System ist aber auch erst 1.5 Jahre ala
<indy73c> Alt
<indy73c> Komisch finde ich das secure boot und tmp aus sind aber ich weiss nicht ob das immer schon. So war
<indy73c> Der Laptop hing aber auch die ganze Zeit am strom
<indy73c> Hatte ganz normal gearbeitet war fertig und wollte speichern
<indy73c> Und plötzlich sagt er Filesystem schreibgeschützt
<indy73c> Wollte meine Änderungen noch auf einen USB Stick packen aber es ging nix mehr konnte nicht mal mehr ein Browser öffnen
<sdx23> Da müssen noch mehr Meldungen sein. Ohne die ist nichts zu sagen. Ggf. ohne splash und quiet boot, vllt. sogar mit nomodeset.
<indy73c> Wie mache ich das?
<indy73c> Ich Weiss das das Einstellungen in grub sind aber wie kann ich das jetzt noch setzen?
<j0k> in grub das e benutzen IIRC
<indy73c> Mom...
<indy73c> Dan komme ich in eine Art Editor mit ne art shell script
<indy73c> Bei splash muss ich das hi zufügen richtig?
<j0k> splash und quiet entfernen meist
<indy73c> Ja jetzt kommt ein bisschen mehr
<indy73c> Er sagt Warning failt to connect to lvmetad failing back to divice scanning volume group ubuntu-vg not found cannot process volume group ubuntu-vg
<indy73c> Dan kommt die pw abfrage
<j0k> Ah! also auch noch LVM?
<indy73c> Ja..!? Der kommt doch automatisch wenn man die Platte verschlüsselt oder?
<indy73c> Die Platte ist aber bis auf die verschlüsselung Std. Also alles zusammen auf einer Platte hab da nix extra partioniert
<j0k> öhh ... Verschlüsselung geht nur mit LVM? Ich glaube nicht, dass das so stimmt
<indy73c> Kien extra home part. Oder ähnliches ist auch alles von Ubuntu eingerichtet worden
<indy73c> Keine Ahnung wenn man beim setup das auswählt kann man lvm nicht mehr abwählen
<indy73c> So zumindest meine erinnerung
<indy73c> Ahhh
<indy73c> Nach der pw eingebe kommt noch mehr
<indy73c> Kann ich euch irgendwie ein Foto zukommen lassen?
<indy73c> Jetzt faselt er was von wenigen fsck
<indy73c> https://pasteboard.co/I6TYEn8.jpg
<le_bot> Title: Lvm fehler - Image on Pasteboard (at pasteboard.co)
<j0k> "run fsck manually" klingt doch recht eindeutig
<j0k> weiter unten sogar nochmal "...requires a manual fsck"
<indy73c> Okay
<indy73c> Muss ich da auf irgend was achten um es nicht schlimmer zu machen?
<j0k> läuft vermutlich auf ein fsck per Livesystem raus. Aber keinerlei Ahnung wie das dann bei crypto und LVM aussehen müsste
<j0k> da halt ich mich besser zurück mit Aussagen (da max. Spekulationen bzw. angelesenes)
<sdx23> da braucht's kein Livesystem; genau dafür ist die busybox da
<indy73c> Also kann ich das nicht von der Konsole aus starten?
<indy73c> Einfach fsck eintippen und Beeten?
<sdx23> !fsck
<le_bot> Informationen zu fsck finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fsck
<indy73c> Also so wie das da steht soll man das doch über eine live CD machen
<agentsoul> ich hatte das letztens ähnlich, auch vollverschlüsselt etc. und ja einfach fsck in der busybox
<agentsoul> bzw. fsck /dev/... also die Platte für die der manuelle Check nachgefragt wird.
<j0k> leider ist er schon weg
<agentsoul> Habe alle vorgeschlagenen Anpassungen/Reperaturen abgesegnet, aber ich hatte auch ein tagesaktuelles Backup
<agentsoul> upps, stimmt
<j0k> agentsoul: Ah! jetzt isser wieder da
<indy73c> So also über live Stick kann ich die Platte entschlüsseln
<indy73c> Ja das Handy disconnected wenn das Display aus geht
<indy73c> Also Daten scheinen erstmal noch da zu sein
<j0k> Dann: Wenn noch nicht sowieso vorhanden -> Backup
<indy73c> Lol hab gerade sie hdd rangesteckt
<indy73c> Muss nur mal überlegen wie... Wenn ich das auf ne extfad Platte packe sind wieder alle meine rechte weg
<j0k> was spricht gegen ext4
<indy73c> Nix aber die Platte ist nicht leet
<indy73c> Hab jetzt mit gpard den noch freien Speicher weggenommen und ne ext4 part. Draus gemacht
<indy73c> Also er ist doch dabei
<j0k> Du sicherst das Backup grad auf die selbe Platte? Wenn die Platte tatsächlich nen Schaden hat vielleicht nicht die beste Idee
<indy73c> Neeee
<indy73c> Das ist ne externe hdd
<indy73c> Deswegen war sie ja exfad
<indy73c> Das Problem ist nur das Display ist ausgegangen und geht nicht mehr an im live Modus ich sehe also nicht wie weit gparded gerade ist und ich will ihn eigentlich nicht während der Verkleinerung unterbrechrn
<agentsoul> ich hatte das letztens ähnlich, auch vollverschlüsselt etc. und ja einfach fsck in der busybox
<agentsoul> bzw. fsck /dev/... also die Platte für die der manuelle Check nachgefragt wird.
<agentsoul> Habe alle vorgeschlagenen Anpassungen/Reperaturen abgesegnet, aber ich hatte auch ein tagesaktuelles Backup
<agentsoul> <indy73c> hatte ich vorhin geschrieben aber da warst Du kurz weg
<indy73c> Ah ok
<indy73c> Ja vom. Handy ist das. Mit dem IRC Client etwas schwierig
<indy73c> Wie kommt sowas eigentlich?
<pkpro> Hi @ll mir ist grad aufgefallen bei meiner ZEITanzeige fehlen die secunden bei ubuntu 18 will aber unbedingt die secunden anzeige auch jemand ein tipp für ? danke !
<stevieh> dann schalts doch an
<pkpro> gesucht gesucht .... Woden  ? bei ubuntu17 konnt/wust ichs   
<k1l_> evtl musst du dafür das gnome-tweak-tool installieren
<stevieh> jenau
<k1l_> und ubuntu versionsnummern haben immer 4 ziffern mit einem punkt dazwischen. die stehen fürs jahr und monat. also 18.04 z.b.
<pkpro> 18.04 jenau ;)
<pkpro> habe .gnome-tweak-tool  installiert. weis aber nicht wo  ich sec  aktiviere :(
<pkpro> mus ich vielleicht neu starten :) ?
<pkpro>  unter Einstellungen - Datum und Zeit erscheint kein Raiter zum aktivieren 
<pkpro> nagut neustarten mal 
<pkpro> HI @ll ich wieder mit my secunden problem  jemand nen tipp??
<k1l_> https://askubuntu.com/a/966634/31260
<le_bot> Title: gnome shell - Customizing tray/taskbar date display in Ubuntu beginning with Ubuntu 17.10 - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<pkpro> Ich habe 18,04 und das sieht bei mir nicht so aus 
<pkpro> unter 17.10 da honnt ichs auch noch umstallen sec aktivieren 
<pkpro> jetzt hab nur 2 aktivierungs möglickeiten             - zeit automatisch - zeitzone automatisch..... 
<j0k> welche Desktopoberfläche nutzt Du denn?
<j0k> und ist das ein frisch installiertes 18.04 oder ein "per Release-Upgrade gewachsenes"?
<pkpro>  frisch installiertes 18.04
<j0k> mit? Gnome?
<pkpro> gnom 3.30.1
<pkpro> hab gefunden 
<pkpro> thx
<pkpro> ..
<pkpro> sudo apt install gnome-tweak-tool
<pkpro> gnome-tweaks  #  now launch it
<j0k> obere leiste 
<j0k> sagte man doch
<pkpro> war hilfreich
<koegs> hat er wieder mal erst nach drei anläufen die empfehlungen vom anfang umgesetzt?
<k1l_> jap
#ubuntu-de 2020-03-17
<RedNifre> Hi. Wie heißt nochmal das tool/service, dass die System-Uhr etwas schneller/langsamer laufen laesst, um sie ohne Spruenge wieder auf die reale Zeit zu bringen?
<Frickelpit> ntp?
<ppq> SAP? *duck*
<pino_> Kennt sich hier jemand mit IPTables aus und kann mir fix unter die Arme greifen? Ich habe zwei Netze. In Netz 1 läuft ein Webserver und ein VPN-Client. Der VPN-Client bekommt eine Regel, um an ihn gerichtete Anfragen auf Port 80 an den Webserver weiterzuleiten. Aus Netz 2, das mit dem VPN-Server, erreiche ich den Webserver auf Port 80. Nun möchte ich, dass die Maschine auf dem der VPN-Server läuft ebenfalls auf Port 80 hört und den Verkehr zum Webserver
<pino_>  weiterleitet. Also habe ich die Regel vom Client für den Server entsprechend angepasst. Nur bekomme ich keinerlei Verbindung über die IP des Servers. Ich hoffe mein Problem ist verständlich beschrieben :) Ansonsten hier noch die IPTables: 
<pino_> VPN-Client: iptables -A PREROUTING -t nat -i wg0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j DNAT --to 192.168.2.10:80; iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp -d 192.168.2.10 --dport 80 -j ACCEPT
<pino_> VPN-Server: iptables -A PREROUTING -t nat -i wg0 -p tcp --dport 8123 -j DNAT --to 10.0.0.3:80, iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp -d 10.0.0.3 --dport 80 -j ACCEPT
<pino_> Sorry  - falscher Channel. 
#ubuntu-de 2020-03-18
<stevieh> hmm... mir ist wohl die prosody.cfg.lua nach der installation verloren gegangen. apt install --reinstall prosody hat die aber auch nicht hergezauber?
<k1l> wird die beim ersten starten erstellt?
<k1l> hmm, laut https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/amd64/prosody/filelist ist sie aber im paket
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu – File list of package prosody/bionic/amd64 (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<stevieh> ja, die ist im Paket.
<stevieh> teufel aber auch, wie kann ich die wieder reinbekommen?
<drc> purge?
<k1l> hmm, zieh dir das source paket und entpacke das und kopier die händisch? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/prosody
<le_bot> Title: prosody package : Ubuntu (at launchpad.net)
<stevieh> boah, jetzt hängt jitsi-meet-prosody beim removen
<koegs> alles viel besser ohne docker :>
<stevieh> ja.
<stevieh> dann versteh ich wenigstens, was ich mache statt doof kisten auf den rechner zu stellen.
<djzmrm> slsslwldä
<djzmrm> nmdmddmdmx smx 
<djzmrm> lisi
<j0k> ?
#ubuntu-de 2020-03-19
<interrobangd> versteht das einer? 
<interrobangd> https://pastebin.com/raw/u2fwf0xm
<LetoThe2nd> interrobangd: ja.
<interrobangd> wat is da los
<LetoThe2nd> interrobangd: wohin darf ich die beratungsrechnung dann schicken?
<interrobangd> \o/
<LetoThe2nd> interrobangd: kurzform: du hast da ein binary von irgendwo her, dass schwer vermutlich einen loader referenziert den es auf deinem system nicht gibt.
<LetoThe2nd> interrobangd: und damit können wir das thema hier auch gleich wieder beenden, da wir weder für debian noch für obskure thrird party softwarezuständig sind.
<interrobangd> du meinst ein linker oder eine bibliothek die nicht vorhanden ist
<interrobangd> LetoThe2nd, danke für den hinweis.... habe die fehlenden libs gefunden
<interrobangd> man ldd hat mir geholfen
<ring0> kann man in gnome in 18.04.4 irgendwo einstellen, welches tool zum hibernaten genutzt werden soll? das problem ist manuell https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ruhezustand/#Ruhezustand-ausfuehren klappt: aus → ein (resume). wenn aber automatisch hibernate aufgerufen werden soll, weil "percentage-action" von org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.power erreicht ist, spuckt er ACPI fehler bei aus, und beim bei ein (resume) ähnliche fehler, aber es geht nicht z
<ring0> ur DE weiter
<le_bot> Title: Ruhezustand › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring0> da es bei manuell klappt, sollte die konfiguration von /etc/default/grub mit swap datei in ordnung sein
<stevieh> ip link add link eth0 address 00:11:11:11:11:11 eth0.1 type macvlan <- wo bau ich das denn ein damit das persistent ist?
<drc> stevieh: das kommt drauf an
<drc> alte ubuntus: post-up in /etc/network/interfaces.d
<drc> neue: oneshot-service in systemd
<drc> so ungefähr: https://serverfault.com/a/869916
<le_bot> Title: networking - What is the systemd-networkd equivalent of post-up? (dynamic bridge MAC configuration) - Server Fault (at serverfault.com)
<stevieh> ist noch ein altes.
<stevieh> ist das post up?
<drc> wenn du kein systemd hast, dann mit post-up
<drc> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/interfaces/#Skripte-in-etc-network-if-d
<le_bot> Title: interfaces › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<stevieh> hmm... d.h. ich bau ein if-up.d script, das schaut, ob iface eth0 ist und das lötet dann das macvlan interface dazu
<drc> zB
<drc> oder, wenn du eh nur /etc/network/interfaces zum konfigurieren benutzt, kannst du auch direkt im interface das post-up angeben
<drc> dann musst du das nicht auseinanderfummeln
<stevieh> oh, das wäre mir noch viel lieber.
<stevieh> ah, einfach up ... und danach den sermon
<drc> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SD7FVXbSFb/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<drc> sowas
<stevieh> up und post-up ist das gleiche, ok
<drc> nicht ganz, iirc
<drc> post-up läuft nach allen up-dingen
<stevieh> aber wäre es dann nicht schlauer das interface in der pre-up zu bauen...  oder existiert das noch nicht?
<stevieh> laut manpage ist das das gleiche...
<drc> oh. na dann.
<drc> wahrscheinlich egal
<stevieh> ok, ich glaub, ein reboot wäre doch gut zum Testen :-)
<stevieh> und das bei einem Server der beim rebooten immer abkackt
<stevieh> sieht fast gut aus. eth0.0 und eth0:0 sind aber wohl doch zwei verschiedene Interfaces :-)
<drc> joa, gut
<drc> das sieht aus, als könnte man das fixen
<stevieh> jo, auf jeden
<stevieh> erstmal gitlab updaten
<stevieh> yes. sieht super aus! Danke für die Hilfe!
<j0k> "Server der beim Reboot immer abkackt" klingt doof
<stevieh> das ist doof. Aber ich hab seit jahren keine Lust/Zeit/Geld das zu fixen...
<stevieh> aber jetzt hab ich ja wenigstens wieder mehr Zeit
<stevieh> ist halt kompletter rebuild und dann auch wieder Debian statt obonto
<stevieh> "interessant". Von Hand bekomm ich irgendwie nicht mit der installations UI nachgebaut, was unter "Alles benutzen und verschlüsseln" bei 19.10 angeboten wird.
#ubuntu-de 2020-03-20
<l4nk> ist es möglich mehrere audiospuren auf verschiedene audioausgabegeräte umzuleiten? D.h. musik soll an den gekoppelten bt-speaker und eine vorlesung z.B an den angeschlossen kopfhörerausgang? falls ja wie?
<l4nk> je feiner das möglich ist umso besser
<Frickelpit> Ist sowas nicht Aufgabe von Pulseaudio?
<stevieh> ich denke auch
<l4nk> hervorragend konnte mich echt nicht daran erinnern das pavucontrol dies anbot als ich es das letzte mal genutzt habe^^
<l4nk> zugegeben das ist länger her, besten dank Frickelpit, stevieh 
<_moep_> ist es möglich, mit jitsi meine headset ladestation klingeln zu lassen?
<stevieh> och, möglich wird alles sein :-)
<stevieh> aber so ab werk? Woher soll die website das wissen?
<stevieh> ausserdem: du kannst ja mit jitsi in dem Sinne nicht angerufen werden.
<j0k> grundvoraussetzung: Die Station muss klingeln können ;-)
<_moep_> j0k: das kann sie
<stevieh> ding dong
<j0k> die Hex is tot </OT>
<Frickelpit> die 0x ist tot?
<ppq> wie 0x vorm berg
<Rentier_> Huhu, mein Xubuntu bootet nicht mehr richtig durch, kann mir da wer helfen?
<Rentier_> Ich krieg nochb so eine Konsole mit Strg-F1
<j0k> Rentier_: versuch doch dort mal ob vielleicht ein update nicht korrekt durchgelaufen ist mit "apt -f install"
<xc> Rentier_: was steht da? Im Zweifel machst du ein Photo und lädst das wo hoch.
<Rentier_> @xc er kommt bis zum Hintergrundbild und mauscursor, aber kein windowmanager
<Rentier_> also keine richtige GUI
<j0k> apt -f install probiert? Vielleicht mal nen alten Kernel booten? Is da ne NVidia im Spiel?
<Rentier_> meine Version is längst aus dem LTS raus
<Rentier_> apt -f install sagt 0, 0, 0 und 1 wird nicht aktualisiert
<k1l> welche verison ist es?
<k1l> *version
<j0k> ohje ... was nutzt Du denn für Ubuntu?
<k1l> und was hast du gemacht bevor es nicht mehr ging?
<Rentier_> pff, weiß ich nichtv auswendig, die Kiste steht eine Treppe höher, ich muss da immer hinj rennen, aber zu alt
<Rentier_> so 16 um den dreh vielleicht oder 14
<k1l> ist da automatischer login aktiv? oder schafft er es nicht mal mehr zum login?
<Rentier_> @k1l ich versuchte einige videos anzuschauen, aber das gnome dingens programm bekam sie nicht auf
<Rentier_> da hab ich neustart gemacht und dann trat das problem ein
<Rentier_> nix am OS und nix an der Hardware
<Rentier_> geändert
<k1l> wo genau stoppts? am login screen oder am desktop?
<Rentier_> nach dem login und vor dem desktop
<Rentier_> es kommt quasi das default hintergrundbild vom desktop und der mauszeiger und dann ist ende
<k1l> ok, kannst du am login mal einen anderen user oder den gast account ausprobieren?
<Rentier_> hmmmm wie ist denn der gast login?
<k1l> der wird im login angeboten (je nachdem welches ubuntu das da ist)
<Rentier_> achso ok probier ich mal
<Rentier_> Temporäre Gastsitzung geht!
<k1l> ok. log dich mal mit strg+alt+f2 ein und mach ein "ls -al" und gucke dann was alles von root und nicht deinem user besessen wird in deinem home
<Rentier_> .gvfs, org.freedesktop.Upower.conf, Rawtherapy und ..rpmdb
<k1l> hintergrund ist, dass oft bei falscher sudo/root nutzung dateien/ordner im user home dann root gehören und diese dann beim login nicht vom user benutzt werden können
<Rentier_> ja und nu?
<k1l> sudo chown -hR user /home/user 
<k1l> user mit deinem usernamen in korrekter schreibweise ersetzen jeweils
<Rentier_> klappt nicht
<Rentier_> nach dem chown arbeitet er ein paar sekunden, sagt dann OK, aber die 4 dateien gehören weiterhin root
<k1l> "df -h" da ist aber noch genug platz auf dem system?
<k1l> im terminal kommt es auch auf groß und kleinschreibung an.
<Rentier_> dev/dm-0 ist zu 100% belegt
<Rentier_> überall sonst war noch was frei
<k1l> sudo dmsetup info /dev/dm-0  um zu gucken was dahinter ist.
<Rentier_> da kommen 9 Zeilen, das letzte is eine super lange UUID, muss ich das alles abpinnen und hier eintippen? Weil poastebin geht ja grad nicht
<k1l> mit dem lvm kram hab ich keine praktische erfahrung.
<k1l> es geht darum den grund zu finden warum dein user sich nicht in die gui einloggen kann. entweder ist das /home voll. oder dein user hat murks an daten im home. (wie z.b. das die sachen von root besessen werden)
<k1l> also guck mit "df -h" nach ob dein /home oder das / mehr als 95% voll sind.
<Rentier_> das / scheint voll
<Rentier_> weil da ist das /dev/dm-0 drauf
<k1l> dann geh in die CLI und guck mal ob du da nen großen batzen hast, den du einfach löschen kannst.
<k1l> auch "sudo apt-get autoclean" und "sudo apt-get autoremove" sollte auch helfen
<Rentier_> das dev/dm-o ist ja gar kein verzeichnis!
<Rentier_> das ist das einzige wo 0 verfügbar 100% belegt stand
<Rentier_> Sag mal brauch ich zum ändern des eigentümers dieser dateien nicht eigentlich das root-pw? weil ich glaub das hab ich vergessen
<k1l> Rentier_: sudo braucht das pw des users der gerade eingeloggt ist
#ubuntu-de 2020-03-21
<HoloIRCUser> Hello
<ring0> hallo
<HoloIRCUser> Hello
<HoloIRCUser> #Hello
<kirsten> hallo, ist hier jemand?
<k1l_> einige
<kirsten> super, ich habe gerade ubuntu 19.1 auf nem Pi4 installiert und danach  sudo apt install lubuntu-desktop  aber leider startet der lubuntu desktop jetzt nicht 
<kirsten> sondern nur die Kommandozeile :(
<j0k> 19.10?
<kirsten> ja
<j0k> mit Pi(s) hab ich leider keine Erfahrung lese da aber grad was von 32 vs. 64 bit ... welche nutzt Du und kann Die Dein PI?
<kirsten> 64 aber ich installiere gerade noch mal neu, jetzt scheint es zu funktionieren drückt mir mal die daumen. vielleicht reicht das ja schon :)
<kirsten> 13 % sind schon entpackt
<ppq> raspbian macht wahrscheinlich mehr sinn auf dem pi, hörte mal dass unter ubuntu die hardware-unterstützung noch nicht so prall ist (raspbian nutzt einen speziellen kernel mit unfreien komponenten). aber eventuell ist das schon überholt
<dreamon> Muß da nicht noch lightdm dazu installiert werden?
<ring0> dreamon, den display manager erledigt lubuntu-desktop durch seine abhängigkeiten. mittlerweile wird auch nicht mehr lightdm sondern sddm eingeetzt: https://packages.ubuntu.com/eoan/lubuntu-desktop
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu – Details of package lubuntu-desktop in eoan (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<dreamon> ring0, sddm wieder mal was neues.. ist der speziell für lubuntu? verwende hier xubuntu.
<ring0> dreamon, scheint aus der KDE ecke zu kommen. wird dafür schon seit 5 jahren verwendet: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SDDM/
<le_bot> Title: SDDM › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring0> also neu wohl nur bei der verwendung in lubuntu
#ubuntu-de 2020-03-22
<kirsten20> hallo, mit welcher anwendung kann ich eine bin Datei öffnen? ich benutze ubuntu 18.04 als Server version mit mate
<ppq> das wird entweder ein rohdaten-image oder eine ausführbare datei sein
<ppq> was sagt denn "file" zu der datei?
<ppq> im terminal:   file datei.bin
<kirsten20> also die datei heißt env
<kirsten20> Could not open the file /usr/bin/env. sagt mit pluma
<kirsten20> pluma has not been able to detect the character encoding.Please check that you are not trying to open a binary file.Select a character encoding from the menu and try again.
<ppq> ja, env ist ein programm
<kirsten20> nein, ist eine Datei im Ordner bin
<ppq> auch programme sind dateien
<kirsten20> https://www.golem.de/news/homeoffice-videokonferenzen-auf-eigenen-servern-mit-jitsi-meet-2003-147239.html
<le_bot> Title: Homeoffice: Videokonferenzen auf eigenen Servern mit Jitsi Meet - Golem.de (at www.golem.de)
<kirsten20> Mit wenigen Änderungen in der .env-Datei können wir jedoch unsere Installation veranlassen, auf dem gewöhnlichen HTTPS-Port unter 443 mit einem gültigen Zertifikat zu laufen. 
<kirsten20> so, und diese Datei läßt sich nicht öffnen
<ppq> diese .env ist eine text-konfigurationsdatei, ja. aber /usr/bin/env ist ein programm
<kirsten20> ok, d.h. ich muss nach .env suchen?
<ppq> es wird in dem repo eine beispielkonfiguration bereitgestellt
<ppq> die musst du nur zu .env umbenennen
<ppq> bzw. kopieren. das macht diese zeile im golem-artikel:   cp env.example .env
<kirsten20> hm, ja, aber dann musss ich doch etwas in der Datei env anpassen und dafür muss ich sie doch öffnen
<ppq> jo
<kirsten20> aber wie öffne ich sie denn??
<ppq> einfach diese datei mit dem texteditor öffnen. möglicherweise wird die im dateimanager nicht angezeigt, weil sie versteckt ist (dateiname beginnt mit punkt)
<kirsten20> ich habe dem manager schon gesagt, dass er auch versteckte dateien anzeigen soll.
<ppq> ok, dann sollte ein doppelklick auf die datei reichen
<kirsten20> und wenn ich versuche sie zu öffnen bekomme ich: Could not open the file /usr/bin/env. sagt mit plumapluma has not been able to detect the character encoding.Please check that you are not trying to open a binary file.Select a character encoding from the menu and try again.
<ppq> ich kenne pluma nicht, aber eigentlich sollte ein texteditor die datei öffnen, die man anklickt, und nicht irgendeine andere, die einen ähnlichen namen hat oO
<kirsten20> ähm, er versucht doch die Datei zu öffnen
<ppq> ach, du bist mit dem dateimanager in /usr/bin und klickst die env an? ok, dann kein wunder. navigier zur richtigen textdatei, die du mit git runtergeladen hast. die ist (hoffentlich) nicht in /usr/bin
<kirsten20> ah
<ppq> vermutlich ~/docker-jitsi-meet
<kirsten20> ok, habe die dateien genau dort gefunden
<kirsten20> mir ist jetzt aber nicht so ganz klar, was ich machen soll.
<kirsten20> ändere ich jetzt die datei .env ?
<ppq> ja
<ppq> die wird als konfigurationsdatei eingelesen. die andere ist nur als vorlage gedacht
<kirsten20> ok, und dann?
<ppq> golem sagt "Mit wenigen Änderungen in der .env-Datei können wir jedoch unsere Installation veranlassen, auf dem gewöhnlichen HTTPS-Port unter 443 mit einem gültigen Zertifikat zu laufen. Dafür setzen wir in der Datei .env die Variable HTTP_PORT auf 80 und HTTPS_PORT auf 443. Außerdem setzen wir ENABLE_HTTP_REDIRECT auf 1, damit HTTP-Anfragen automatisch auf HTTPS umgeleitet werden."
<ppq> das klingt schonmal sinnvoll
<kirsten20> ja, habe ich jetzt gemacht
<ppq> wenn du eine domain hast, kannst du auch letsencrypt aktivieren, das wird auf seite 2 beschrieben
<kirsten20> ja, soweit bin ich leider noch nicht, wenn ich jetzt docker-compose up -d mache, bekomme ich Can't find a suitable configuration file in this directory or any        parent. Are you in the right directory?        Supported filenames: docker-compose.yml, docker-compose.yaml
<ppq> bist du denn im richtigen verzeichnis? das verrät dir der befehl pwd
<kirsten20> ich muss in das Verzeichnis ~/docker-jitsi-meet oder?
<ppq> genau
<kirsten20> grrrr: ~/docker-jitsi-meet$ docker-compose up -dERROR: Couldn't connect to Docker daemon at http+docker://localunixsocket - is it running?If it's at a non-standard location, specify the URL with the DOCKER_HOST environment variable.
<ppq> von docker habe ich keine ahnung, sorry
<ppq> scheint nicht gestartet zu sein
<kirsten20> hm
<ppq> sudo systemctl start docker
<ppq> probier das mal vorher
<kirsten20> leider kommt dann der gleiche Fehler :(
<kirsten20> ich werde mal neu starten.
<kirsten20> bis gleich
<kirsten3> Hm, ich bekomme leider immer diesen Fehler: ubuntu@ubuntu:~/docker-jitsi-meet$ sudo service docker start && docker-compose up -dERROR: Couldn't connect to Docker daemon at http+docker://localunixsocket - is it running?If it's at a non-standard location, specify the URL with the DOCKER_HOST environment variable.
<kirsten3> und bin nach dieser Anleitung vorgegangen: https://www.golem.de/news/homeoffice-videokonferenzen-auf-eigenen-servern-mit-jitsi-meet-2003-147239.html
<le_bot> Title: Homeoffice: Videokonferenzen auf eigenen Servern mit Jitsi Meet - Golem.de (at www.golem.de)
<kirsten3> hat hier niemand Docker Erfahrung?
<k1l_> jitsi kann man auch mit deren repo installieren, ganz ohne docker
<k1l_> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Archiv/Jitsi/ 
<le_bot> Title: Jitsi › Archiv › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<kirsten3> ok, dann probiere ich das mal... Denke für den Tipp
<kirsten3> hm, was macht man denn da: Die folgenden Pakete haben unerfüllte Abhängigkeiten: jitsi-meet : Hängt ab von: jitsi-videobridge (= 1126-1) ist aber nicht installierbar              Hängt ab von: jicofo (= 1.0-508-1) ist aber nicht installierbarE: Probleme können nicht korrigiert werden, Sie haben zurückgehaltene defekte Pakete.
<k1l_> bei welchem befehl? gab es vorher schon fehlermeldungen?
<kirsten3> Die folgenden Pakete haben unerfüllte Abhängigkeiten: jitsi-meet : Hängt ab von: jitsi-videobridge (= 1126-1) ist aber nicht installierbar              Hängt ab von: jicofo (= 1.0-508-1) ist aber nicht installierbarE: Probleme können nicht korrigiert werden, Sie haben zurückgehaltene defekte Pakete.
<kirsten3> grr
<kirsten3>  sudo apt-get -y install jitsi-meet
<k1l_> pack das mal auf paste.ubuntu.com
<k1l_> und zeig die url hier
<kirsten3> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MMRnMS69vB/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l_> apt show jitsi-meet
<kirsten3> Package: jitsi-meetVersion: 1.0.4101-1Priority: optionalSection: netMaintainer: Jitsi Team <dev@jitsi.org>Installed-Size: 11.3 kBDepends: jitsi-videobridge (= 1126-1), jicofo (= 1.0-508-1), jitsi-meet-web (= 1.0.3729-1), jitsi-meet-web-config (= 1.0.3729-1), jitsi-meet-prosody (= 1.0.3729-1)Homepage: https://jitsi.org/meetDownload-Size: 2,718
<kirsten3> BAPT-Sources: https://download.jitsi.org stable/ PackagesDescription: WebRTC JavaScript video conferences Jitsi Meet is a WebRTC JavaScript application that uses Jitsi Videobridge to provide high quality, scalable video conferences. . It is a web interface to Jitsi Videobridge for audio and video forwarding and relaying.N: Es gibt 22 zusätzliche
<kirsten3> Einträge. Bitte verwenden Sie die Option »-a«, um sie anzuzeigen.
<k1l_> bitte immer in den paste service. sonst ist das nicht zu lesen im irc
<kirsten3> y https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sxKgYkTMvG/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l_> sudo apt install -f
<kirsten3> und dann?
<k1l_> was ist die ausgabe? ich kann das nicht hellsehen :)
<kirsten3> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GPKvgzV88X/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<kirsten3> unspektakulät :(
<k1l_> sudo apt update && sudo apt install jicofo
<kirsten3> E: Für Paket »jicofo« existiert kein Installationskandidat.
<k1l_> hmm, ist das ne arm kiste? haben die da keine arm pakete?
<kirsten3> ja, ist n Pi4
<k1l_> https://github.com/jitsi/docker-jitsi-meet/issues/195  
<le_bot> Title: i can't run jitsi mett on armbian 64 (ubuntu 18.04 arm 64) · Issue #195 · jitsi/docker-jitsi-meet · GitHub (at github.com)
<k1l_> das klingt eher danach, dass es nicht geht mit arm
<kirsten3> grrr
<kirsten3> das ist natürlich scheiße
<kirsten3> also nicht mit videokonferenz
<kirsten3> nichts
<k1l_> jedenfalls nicht mit jitsi auf nem pi
<kirsten3> ok, das leg ich mich jetzt erstmal hin
<ring0> auf amd64 und i386 lief die installation in nem frischen docker container durch, mit der quelle https://jitsi.org/downloads/
<le_bot> Title: Jitsi Downloads - iOS & Android apps; Jitsi Meet, & Jitsi Videobridge builds (at jitsi.org)
<ring0> sonst musst du wohl von source selbst bauen für arm
<k1l_> auf nem amd64 hab ichs auch easy isntalliert mit dem wiki.
<kirsten3> ok, d.h. wenn ich mir den Ubuntuserver mit 32 bit installiere, dann könnte es gehen?
<k1l_> nicht 32bit.
<ring0> auf arm nein
<kirsten3> ähm, "auf nem amd64 hab ichs auch easy isntalliert mit dem wiki." das habe ich doch gerade probiert...
<kirsten3> ah, ok
<k1l_> nein. aMD64 nicht aRM64
<k1l_> amd64 heisst einfach 64bit PC hardware. du hast aber ARM hardware
<kirsten3> klar, sehe gerade, dass ich mich verguckt habe arm und amd
<k1l_> es gibt auch zig öffentliche jitsiserver da draussen.
<kirsten3> ok, also doch ins Bett. Aber vielen Dank für eure Mühe
<kirsten3> es gibt auch zig öffentliche jitsiserver da draussen." - ich wollte nur sicher stellen, dass es auch funktioniert
<kirsten3> deshalb dachte ich, ein eigener server wäre besser
<j0k> seit ich eine Installation eines Rechners auf eine SSD geklont habe fähr dieser nicht mehr zuverlässig hoch. Manchmal landet er in einer bussybox. Manchmal bleibt das Grubmenü stehen ohne nach ein paar sekunden weiter zu booten. Oft läuft der Bootvorgang aber auch problemlos
<xc> j0k: und?
<j0k> nehm ich die orginale HDD passt alles (bootet aber natürlich wensentlich langsamer)
<j0k> was kann da schuld sein? SSD schon am Lebensende? Beim Klonen was schiefgegangen?
<j0k> leider kann ich kein "System" feststellen wann es normal booten und wann nicht
<xc> die Fehlermeldung vor der Busybox wäre ein Anfang. Und smart mal ansehen
<xc> !smartctl
<xc> !smart
<le_bot> smart is https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplattenstatus/
<j0k> ist der Rechner mit SSD korrekt gebootet läuft er stundenlang anstandslos
<xc> und schauen ob das Kabel korrekt gesteckt ist. Ggf. nach Firmwareproblemen der SSD googeln.
<j0k> smart von der SSD?
<j0k> kann man das auch per USB auslesen? Momentan ist die SSD wieder ausgebaut
<xc> manchmal. Muss der Controller des ext. Gehäuses unterstützen.
<j0k> und das mit dem SMART klappt auch bei SSDs? Was genau müsste ich Euch zeigen?
<j0k> bin grad leider nicht so selbst fitt
<j0k> so etwas? https://termbin.com/49gy
<k1l> guck mal ins los was passiert ist wenn er nicht ordentlich botte
<k1l> *bootet
<k1l> udma? ist das eine ide ssd?
<j0k> ja
<j0k> k1l: ist da dann bei ide eher mit fehlverhalten zu rechnen?
<k1l> booten vs geschwindigkeit. anfälligkeit vom ide kabel, etc.
<k1l> guck erst mal ins log wenn das problem auftritt was der fehler ist
<j0k> wenns auftritt bricht das ja schon vor grub ab. Sieht man da trotzdem was im log?
<j0k> und ich vermut ja auch schon irgendwas mit dem IDE Kabel
<j0k> wenn die SSD nur lose rumbaumelt klappte das neu booten bisher schon knapp 10 mal anstandslos
<j0k> wenn eingebaut kommt manchmal ein "versuch außerhalb der platte zuzugreifen" oder so ähnlich
<j0k> schalt ich dann aus und wieder ein kommt meist das Grubmenü (zählt dann aber nicht mehr die Sekunden herunter sonder wartet auf Enter
<xc> den CRC Fehlerzähler finde ich schon verdächtig. Und amüsant, dass du bei IDE von "_schon_ am Lebensende" sprichst :)
<j0k> xc: "schon" weil "kaum benutzt"
<j0k> die lag zumindest bei mir fast nur rum
<xc> über 1000 power cycles würde ich nicht mehr "kaum benutzt" nennen, aber gut.
<j0k> ok ... was die vor mir mitgemacht hat weiß ich natürlich nich so genau
<j0k> kann man so eine SSD "auffrischen"?
<j0k> manchmal bleibt sie nämlich auch im lubuntu-boot hängen hab ich grad festgestellt
<k1l> ich schätze mal, dass solche ide ssds eher alt sind und somit der dort verbaute speicher eher anfällig ist (wie die ersten generationen ssds allgemein. siehe kaputtschreiben)
<j0k> also besser die noch ältere HDD wieder rein 
<j0k> und die SSD aussondern
<j0k> ne neuere SSD hab ich nämlich grad nicht zur Verfügung
<k1l> das alter ist egal. es geht um die stabilität der technik. die hdd ist da eine andere liga als die (damals) neuen ssds
<j0k> danke für die Einschätzung
<k1l> altbewährter diesel motor vs elektro prototyp
<j0k> netter Vergleich - verstanden
<j0k> Danke Dir k1l 
